# Jackson/Charvel Owners Club



## Church2224

We got Ibanez, Carvin and Music man having their own clubs and threads going on here. Now let's post the pics of us proud Jackson owners! 

My Soloist, favorite guitar I own, love it more then even my Carvins- 

Jackson SL2H Soloist pictures by church2224 - Photobucket


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Now has a chrome Schaller


----------



## morbider

Here's my 3.

RR24
Demmelition King V
COW7 with 81-7 in the bridge and 707 in the neck


----------



## Goatchrist

Rhoads is the most comfy shape ever! 

My RR-1 USA built in 1998.

Love it more than anything on this planet. <3


----------



## stevo1

seeing as this is in the standard guitar section, are 7 stringers allowed?


----------



## Church2224

stevo1 said:


> seeing as this is in the standard guitar section, are 7 stringers allowed?


 
Well, depends on how the mods feel lol, but I would say yes.


----------



## MikeH

Do Charvels count?


----------



## morbider

stevo1 said:


> seeing as this is in the standard guitar section, are 7 stringers allowed?



I already posted mine


----------



## Drowner

Here is my SL2H, eerie dess finish, only change is an Invader at the bridge.


----------



## ittoa666

These threads always make me want a camera. I own a DK2M (black) and a pink rr5fr. Love them both.


----------



## Guitarman700

Here's my baby, A crimson swirl DK2T. I love it, best guitar I've ever played.


----------



## avenger

I got a classy looking Jackson RR5 creme w/black pinstripes and gold hardware. The RR and me are a perfect match. I tried SS,Z,X shapes but always come back to the good ole RR.


----------



## Kimling

My '92 Rhoads Custom (not custom shop)


----------



## MetalDaze

Here's a few lefty USA's........

KE2- Ferarri Red with Black Bevels







Custom Shop Soloist - Trans Black







Custom Shop Dinky - Root Beer


----------



## troyguitar

rawr. Also have a Mark Morton sig but I'm probably going to sell it to help fund a >22 fret axe for the new stuff I'm writing.


----------



## yellowv




----------



## troyguitar

That dinky is just too awesome. The purple is perfection. I'm jealous


----------



## Drowner

yellowv said:


>



I've got the same guitar, no purple, but its still a sick beast.


----------



## Ralyks

Cobalt Swirl DKMG


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Still loving that stars troy.. Sure wish more of those would come up for sale.


----------



## Inazone

I don't have pictures of the whole family, but here are a few:






DK2M w\ Mike Learn graphic





Concept JDX-94 w\ Dan Lawrence graphic & abalone inlays





AT-1 USA w\ rare 4+2 headstock





DR-2 USA


----------



## Inazone

Here are some gig photos with a few other Jacksons . . .





Soloist Pro (headstock repainted during a GMW refin, no "Professional" logo)





Dinky RVS/DR-3 mutt (ash body)





DK2M


----------



## johnythehero

Inazone said:


> I don't have pictures of the whole family, but here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DK2M w\ Mike Learn graphic


 
As soon as I saw this it reminded me of the Family Guy side thing where they muake fun of Alien. "Ima eat you with my little mouth too"


----------



## vanhendrix

dmccarthy said:


> Here's a few lefty USA's........
> 
> KE2- Ferarri Red with Black Bevels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Shop Soloist - Trans Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Shop Dinky - Root Beer



I see your 4 lefties, and raise 5 of my own:






Left to right: RR1 (now has emgs), SL1, DK2 (Signed by mustaine), SL2H (now has a PRS modern eagle in the bridge and a brass floyd block), KV2 (control layout changed to be useable by a normal human being)


----------



## musikizlife

mad old picture but still relevant!













I will never ever get rid of my DKMGT!!! 
I love it like a child, yeah it has its bumps and bruises but it serves me well every night weather it a show, band practice or just riffing away in my room!


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Zeff

I need to get this one fixed.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Zeff, What happened to it?


----------



## Zeff

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Zeff, What happened to it?



well it got stolen in 2006, then recovered then it got smashed at a show. I have about $800-1000 damage to get fixed, basically a big crack down the neck. Most luthiers don't want to touch it. Just sucks because it is one of two USA RR1's with the tiger paint in LH.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

That sucks. I've seen quite a few bengal rr's over at jcf. They are starting to come back around. 

I know a guy that can take that project on. Hes fixed a ton of basket case jacksons. 

mike learn. Learnguitars.com

Can even paint it back original


----------



## Zeff

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> That sucks. I've seen quite a few bengal rr's over at jcf. They are starting to come back around.
> 
> I know a guy that can take that project on. Hes fixed a ton of basket case jacksons.
> 
> mike learn. Learnguitars.com
> 
> Can even paint it back original



Thanks, I looked at the site, good stuff, too bad he's in colorado. I'd like to find someone in the southeast.


----------



## thealexkelley

I'll be posting my rr3 and ke5fr soon


----------



## Neoclasiccl

Here are my two Jacksons with my ESP. 

USA all the way for me and Jackson


----------



## elrrek

yellowv already posted his but heres my stock 94 Dinky Rev:






The bridge pickup on this is a beast.

And now my JJ4:





I love Jackson guitars, I just widsh they still made the DK27 baritone and then I wouldn't be looking to buy a Warmoth conversion neck for one of my Strats.


----------



## brett8388

I am scaling down my Jackson collection but will always have a soft spot for the Rhoads Concorde editions...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

*Guitar has been sold thus you're cut from the club *


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Brett. We need to talk.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

So...much..sharkfin


----------



## djpharoah

Stealthtastic said:


> So...much..sharkfin


Up tha ass son


----------



## DC23




----------



## wannabguitarist




----------



## Church2224

Nice Jacksons guys, thanks for posting. 

Someone was trying to troll on the Broderick Jacksons video that Jackson's quality dropped because of Fender because Dave Mustaine said so in his book so it has to be fact! 

Said it right here....I think we have a few words to say to this guy, for we are the bloodline....

Also posting this to promote this guitar. IMHO Chris and this guitar are going to get Jacksons being big. With USA and Japanese models at different pricepoints, according to his blog, this will have everyone's attention....


----------



## troyguitar

brett8388 said:


> I am scaling down my Jackson collection but will always have a soft spot for the Rhoads Concorde editions...
> 
> (Photo of at least 8 of them, maybe more in cases?)



Are those all yours?


----------



## davidian6811

1st post and almost new NGD Jackson Dominion with 59 A8 with my trusty old Jackson SLSMG Gloss Black with EMGs


----------



## guitarfreak1387

no pics yet but i have 2 rr3's. one all black with the 59 and jb pups iirc. and the other is black with chrome hardware and the crappy duncan designed pups. the black and chrome one is soon to be torn down and re done.


----------



## thealexkelley

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h7umbcjj Shared by TheAlexKelley

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/5pr3koj Shared by TheAlexKelley

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h4q43mrj Shared by TheAlexKelley

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h84pimdj Shared by TheAlexKelley

yfrog Photo : http://yfrog.com/h2v25jdj Shared by TheAlexKelley


----------



## Sebastian

elrrek said:


> And now my JJ4:


I always wanted to try out the JJ model - especially since "Nothing" is one of my favorite Anthrax vids 
how do you like it ?



brett8388 said:


> I am scaling down my Jackson collection but will always have a soft spot for the Rhoads Concorde editions...



Impressive collection 



wannabguitarist said:


>



 
I remember you...


----------



## elrrek

Sebastian said:


> I always wanted to try out the JJ model - especially since "Nothing" is one of my favorite Anthrax vids
> how do you like it ?



Hey Sebastian  (It's reeeaaalllll!!!)

The JJ4 is one of those Jacksons that people go "that's a Jackson?" but I really, really like it. It is the guitar I most played live, it's set up in C with 13s with a beautifully low action and I have NEVER had it crap out on me, not once. It's Japanese, the stock pickups are Duncan Design and I have not felt the need to change them.

The only things that I am not 100% with are that the space between the body and the neck at the high end is pretty tight, but this guitar is more of a "riff machine" than a "shredder" so it's not a big issue for me. Other than that, I wear the guitar sort of high (unlike Mr Scott Ian) so the lack of a Strat style forearm cut can be a bit of an annoyance every now and then.

It's a solid guitar and the fact that I got it at a stupid discount only makes it better


----------



## brett8388

troyguitar said:


> Are those all yours?



Yes. I have a lot of guitars.


----------



## Dutchican

Truly bad Jacksons all over this thread  
Here is my junk, including a pretty much NGD like davidian6811











This one in particular just makes me



everytime I pull it out


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

djpharoah said:


> Up tha ass son



Oh my god I can't believe you edited me out!


----------



## dime3334




----------



## Overtone

Some wonderful guitars in here! I lucked my way into buying this from my computer teacher a while back...  It has my favorite neck out of any guitar I've ever played... fatter than what they make now, and the guitar is nice and heavy. I do wish there was a neck pickup, but I still love it.


----------



## Church2224

Dutchican said:


> Truly bad Jacksons all over this thread
> Here is my junk, including a pretty much NGD like davidian6811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one in particular just makes me
> 
> 
> 
> everytime I pull it out



MAN that SLAT3-6 Is nice! Wish they still had it in red, I really want one of those babies, especially since they now have a binding! 



Neoclasiccl said:


> Here are my two Jacksons with my ESP.
> 
> USA all the way for me and Jackson



 Jackson and ESP, throw in Ibanez you have a winning combination! Loving all of those guitars man, 

Good to see a great amount of Pre and Post Fender Jacksons, showing that Jackson still has what it takes to make a great guitar and has kept their Rep going.


----------



## Invader

I really have a soft spot for Jacksons and Charvels. Here's my addition to the club:

Fusion Pro





RR Pro





KE-1T





And I just scored an ash bodied Stars Soloist. Hoping to receive it next week.


----------



## techcoreriffman

I have one Jackson. A really low level Kelly. But it's the best guitar I've ever owned and I love it with all my heart.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Invader said:


>





I fucking want that guitar. Or any fusion in general.


----------



## Invader

wannabguitarist said:


> I fucking want that guitar. Or any fusion in general.



Try ebay. Fusion Pro's usually go for pretty low prices.

A few more for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Invader said:


>



This picture summarizes my life


----------



## Dooky

Here's my two Jacksons.
My Jackson Soloist SL1 (2001 model)










and my Jackson Kelly PS6t - the fretboard on this has since been cleaned and looks a lot darker.


----------



## Jontain

Overtone said:


> Some wonderful guitars in here! I lucked my way into buying this from my computer teacher a while back...  It has my favorite neck out of any guitar I've ever played... fatter than what they make now, and the guitar is nice and heavy. I do wish there was a neck pickup, but I still love it.


 
Is this a custom paint job on that top horn, nice a simple but i really like it! Would be perfect if the binding was the colour of the lighter stripes


----------



## Overtone

It's actually a guitar from the custom shop early days, so that is the original paint job. In case you were wondering, the EMG 81 is not original. That shot shows the binding on the fret edge, which is something they stopped doing after a while.


----------



## djpharoah

Overtone said:


> It's actually a guitar from the custom shop early days, so that is the original paint job. In case you were wondering, the EMG 81 is not original. That shot shows the binding on the fret edge, which is something they stopped doing after a while.



Binding over frets is still a CS option but it's useless since once you refret it costs so much more to save those nubs that most techs/luthiers just take them off.


----------



## Overtone

True. I guess I mean that the fret end binding was standard at the time they built it.


----------



## s_k_mullins

This thread is inducing some serious GAS! The Jackson SL-1 Soloist neck is still one of the best necks I've ever felt on a guitar


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Well Heres my little slice added to the big pie.. 

Jackson Y2KV's






Rhoads, Rhoads and MORE RHOADS! 

Cool side note. 

The lighting sky is actually serial U00030 Which is a great early example of Production Jacksons.. 1990. Schaller Floyd, 











Super Rare Japanese Team GJ Rhoads. Not valuable but almost impossible to find.. 










And More Shots of my KV2T's which 3 are First run 25.5 Inch scale instead of 24.75






Most of my USA Family






pair of 25th Anniversary Jacksons..











First Run RR24 






Imports..











Charvel Im Working on..






Soloist before my re arrange.. 






But thats about it.. I have some more at my Office.. but hope you enjoy the Porn..


----------



## blister7321

my JS30 king v i love this thing the dimmu borgir sticker is gone now tho


----------



## longfalcon

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> But thats about it.. I have some more at my Office.. but hope you enjoy the Porn..



duuuuuuude...... you have a straight-up jackson _*addiction*_.... how did you ever get that many Y2KV's? i have only ever seen one in person, once


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

longfalcon said:


> duuuuuuude...... you have a straight-up jackson _*addiction*_.... how did you ever get that many Y2KV's? i have only ever seen one in person, once



Yes, yes I do. Lucked out honestly. Even lucky enough to have 2 of those y2's have back to back serial numbers. How cool is that?

But ill keep on buying Unique, rare or interesting Jacksons long as I can.


----------



## Church2224

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Yes, yes I do. Lucked out honestly. Even lucky enough to have 2 of those y2's have back to back serial numbers. How cool is that?
> 
> But ill keep on buying Unique, rare or interesting Jacksons long as I can.



Man you got the best Jackson collection I have seen yet!!

I am the opposite, instead of Unique, I want as many SL1, SL2H and SLAT-3 Soloists as possible, plus some customs, all in trans flame finishes 

Or black, White, Silver, Red, Colbalt, and, of Course Absinthe fuckin [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

If brett would post his collection at the prime I highly doubt anyone could touch that. not even robert witt. Who snagged some amazing rare birds from back in the day. he is a regular at jackson guitar palace.

But i've become internet buds with most of the guys that picked up some of bretts guitars and whoas.. luckyyyyyyyy... 

Only wish I could have gotten in on that. But I came to the party a tad late to score some nice ones with out over paying through nose for em. But thats ok. ill keep hunting. 

Its just business.


----------



## Church2224

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> If brett would post his collection at the prime I highly doubt anyone could touch that. not even robert witt. Who snagged some amazing rare birds from back in the day. he is a regular at jackson guitar palace.
> 
> But i've become internet buds with most of the guys that picked up some of bretts guitars and whoas.. luckyyyyyyyy...
> 
> Only wish I could have gotten in on that. But I came to the party a tad late to score some nice ones with out over paying through nose for em. But thats ok. ill keep hunting.
> 
> Its just business.



You ever pick any up from Rob Levene? He had some NICE post Fender buyout USA select and Custom Models, have not heard much from him in about a year....


----------



## Sebastian

elrrek said:


> Hey Sebastian  (It's reeeaaalllll!!!)
> 
> The JJ4 is one of those Jacksons that people go "that's a Jackson?" but I really, really like it. It is the guitar I most played live, it's set up in C with 13s with a beautifully low action and I have NEVER had it crap out on me, not once. It's Japanese, the stock pickups are Duncan Design and I have not felt the need to change them.
> 
> The only things that I am not 100% with are that the space between the body and the neck at the high end is pretty tight, but this guitar is more of a "riff machine" than a "shredder" so it's not a big issue for me. Other than that, I wear the guitar sort of high (unlike Mr Scott Ian) so the lack of a Strat style forearm cut can be a bit of an annoyance every now and then.
> 
> It's a solid guitar and the fact that I got it at a stupid discount only makes it better



It's real! 

Good to hear!  they seem pretty rare these days...


----------



## Invader

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Well Heres my little slice added to the big pie..
> 
> Jackson Y2KV's



Holy shit. I repeat: HOLY SHIT!

I've had a Y2KV on my GAS-list for years now. If you ever decide to part with one of them, let me know!


----------



## Monk

My new KV2


----------



## longfalcon

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Yes, yes I do. Lucked out honestly. Even lucky enough to have 2 of those y2's have back to back serial numbers. How cool is that?
> 
> But ill keep on buying Unique, rare or interesting Jacksons long as I can.



do you have a XTRR, or Roswell rhoads?


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

I tried to buy an xtrr last week. Felt the price was a tad much. And he wouldn't negotiate so I passed. Never had a chance to get an aluminum roswell. 

Maybe one day..


----------



## Bigfan

Charvels count, right? It's got some Jackson pickups at any rate...


----------



## The Munk

I've owned several. This is the only one left.
First year production model. SLATM-TA
(Still wish I had my limited edition 88' w/ the blue jean finish. Great guitar!)


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Monk. Is that a sweet tone? Great looking jackson!


----------



## The Munk

Awesome tone! PU's are similar to Duncan SM-2/ SM-3's.
The tighter polar pattern gives them a growl like a Gretsch PU.


----------



## Invader

I received the soloist yesterday. It came tuned to C, and holy smokes this guitar growls. Might have something to do with the ash body. I've never had an ash bodied guitar before, and I'm definitely digging it so far.


----------



## Church2224

I am going to bump, this thread back up. Need to see more Jacksons and Charvels!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

I've got a couple more to post. Working on securing a big one now..


----------



## Toshiro

So, Charvels count?


----------



## Giuseppe79

Hi everybody!
I want to show my new axe!
Mahogany+neckthrough+Duncans+awesome fretboard = Guitar Heaven!
Compared to my bandmate's SL1 this lady sounds HUGEE, it slays through my rig (a good old Ada Mp1, IntelliFex, H&K tube poweramp and a 2x12 V30 loaded).
For me, the PERFECT guitar. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aevolve

Not exactly up-to-par with others in this thread but I love it..

Japanese-made DXMG Dinky


 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Edika

I knew I should not have opened this thread. Jackson GAS reignited but luckily (or unlikely) I don't have the money to buy one. But the time will come when I'll be able to buy one.


----------



## Animus

These Floyd Soloists sound even more amazing when you drop in one of those Brass Big Blocks.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Here is another of my recent scores.. Another First run RR24.. You alexi fanboys should recognize this puppy.. 

I think ill even swap the hardware for gold stuff just to make it more like the one he used to use.. Just as cool conversation piece..


----------



## Dr No

Cool guitars but man, you could use a piece of clean carpet next time because this is hard to look at. Repainting the wall wouldnt hurt you either. Just my $0.02


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Well if all the Charvel owners are putting up their axes, then so will I.


----------



## Frogman




----------



## MetalDaze

Corpsegrinder88: It's like Noah's ark at your place


----------



## exo

Sorry for the smudges....pic is 3-4 years old, and from the same day I brought it home....couldn't keep my hands off it long enough to get a "clean" shot LOL! slightly battle scarred '94 jap pro series soloist XL....the mark by the bridge is a glare, the mark by the selector/tone pot is a crack. still plays and sounds nice.....


----------



## Church2224

Giuseppe79 said:


> Hi everybody!
> I want to show my new axe!
> Mahogany+neckthrough+Duncans+awesome fretboard = Guitar Heaven!
> Compared to my bandmate's SL1 this lady sounds HUGEE, it slays through my rig (a good old Ada Mp1, IntelliFex, H&K tube poweramp and a 2x12 V30 loaded).
> For me, the PERFECT guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




I remember seeing this guitar a while back in February and March when I was looking for my Jackson. Looks good man! All variants of the SL2H are my favorites!


----------



## Church2224

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Well if all the Charvel owners are putting up their axes, then so will I.



Those new Pro Mods are sick! Especially this one!


----------



## Guitarman700

Just got done playing my DK2T. This is the best 6'er I've ever played. It just has that "Mojo".


----------



## Church2224

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Here is another of my recent scores.. Another First run RR24.. You alexi fanboys should recognize this puppy..
> 
> I think ill even swap the hardware for gold stuff just to make it more like the one he used to use.. Just as cool conversation piece..



Corpsegrinder you got some of the best Rare Jackson out there. Like I said before, I want to grow up to be just like you....


----------



## ibanezRG1527

Heres my shit JS1R from 2002 that im attempting on customizing. i have to repaint though because 1. it came out horrible and 2. i forgot to do a few things to the body and i cant keep adding more layers of paint

looks ok from far away though.










Name on the headstock. i know, stupid right? but i couldnt think of anything else


----------



## lfrz93

Man, I need to get my hands on a USA jackson already!

These are the ones I have right now

SLSMG






JPB-7





These are the ones I used to have.

My DK2M, I miss this one





Charvel Model 2B





Jackson PS-3





Jackson FUSION PRO I put it away in my warehouse and it got mysteriously lost






Jacksons are the SHIT!

I have a KE-3 coming in Wednesday. Super hyped.
I'll make sure to put up a NGDx2 (The other one is a secret  )


----------



## Animus

Wait until you play a "real" USA Jackson. They make the modern import Jackson feel like pieces of shit, and they are not bad guitars in their own right.


----------



## lfrz93

Animus said:


> Wait until you play a "real" USA Jackson. They make the modern import Jackson feel like pieces of shit, and they are not bad guitars in their own right.



Supposedly the Pro Pros were up in there. The Fusion pro felt better than any guitar I have played!

Jacksons in all budget ranges play and feel great for the money. I'm a jackson fan. Best money spend IMO.

Sadly I won't be able to get a USA Jacky until i get a full time job.


----------



## Church2224

Animus said:


> Wait until you play a "real" USA Jackson. They make the modern import Jackson feel like pieces of shit, and they are not bad guitars in their own right.






My 2007 USA Jackson is awesome. Best guitar I have.


----------



## Animus

lfrz93 said:


> Supposedly the Pro Pros were up in there. The Fusion pro felt better than any guitar I have played!
> 
> Jacksons in all budget ranges play and feel great for the money. I'm a jackson fan. Best money spend IMO.
> 
> Sadly I won't be able to get a USA Jacky until i get a full time job.




Yeah those older import were apparently up there, but I did say the "modern" imports.  Not slagging. They are still fine guitars.


----------



## Church2224

Animus said:


> Yeah those older import were apparently up there, but I did say the "modern" imports.  Not slagging. They are still fine guitars.




Yeah now we have to settle for the USA select series as the best...us poor bastards lol jk.


----------



## lfrz93

Animus said:


> Yeah those older import were apparently up there, but I did say the "modern" imports.  Not slagging. They are still fine guitars.



Oh for sure, but my SLSMG and the RR24Ms I've played are amazing guitars. It's a matter of being lucky enough to get the good imports.



Church2224 said:


> Yeah now we have to settle for the USA select series as the best...us poor bastards lol jk.



Don't you bash on those! I played a KV2 and that thing was a dream.

Obviously a 4k CS Jackson is better.


----------



## Church2224

lfrz93 said:


> Oh for sure, but my SLSMG and the RR24Ms I've played are amazing guitars. It's a matter of being lucky enough to get the good imports.
> 
> 
> Most of the higher end ones are great. Hell most Japanese Jackson are great.
> 
> Don't you bash on those! I played a KV2 and that thing was a dream.
> 
> Obviously a 4k CS Jackson is better.



lol i own a 2007 SL2H And I love it and I am looking for an SL2HT right now. I was just kidding man. No worries.


----------



## lfrz93

Church2224 said:


> lol i own a 2007 SL2H And I love it and I am looking for an SL2HT right now. I was just kidding man. No worries.



SL2Hs are great. I don't dig the HSS config on the SL1s.

I wish they had the smurf headstock though, I really dig those actually.


----------



## Church2224

lfrz93 said:


> SL2Hs are great. I don't dig the HSS config on the SL1s.
> 
> I wish they had the smurf headstock though, I really dig those actually.



They need to bring back a USA select SLS soloist with the smurf headstock. I like the look of the KV2T with it. Why not a soloist? Even better- a soloist 7


----------



## Animus

They need to bring back the SLATQH's is what they need to do.


----------



## Church2224

Animus said:


> They need to bring back the SLATQH's is what they need to do.



Those things would make PRS shit themselves. But the SL2H-MAH is a good substitute. Not the same but still good.


----------



## djpharoah

Guys - let's keep this thread for Jacksons only mmmkay?


----------



## Church2224

djpharoah said:


> Guys - let's keep this thread for Jacksons only mmmkay?



Yessir, you are the Jackson guitar whore of Sevenstring.org and one of my inspirations to get my Soloist. We will comply. 

BTW What happened to the pics of your Jacksons? I thought you posted them somewhere? Your 7 and Green soloist were killer.


----------



## lfrz93

Church2224 said:


> They need to bring back a USA select SLS soloist with the smurf headstock. I like the look of the KV2T with it. Why not a soloist? Even better- a soloist 7



I love the KV2T's look, I just don't like the fact that they have fixed bridges.



Animus said:


> They need to bring back the SLATQH's is what they need to do.



I've never had the luck to see one in person


----------



## Animus

djpharoah said:


> Guys - let's keep this thread for Jacksons only mmmkay?




I don't think I talked about anything else?


----------



## Church2224

Animus said:


> I don't think I talked about anything else?



I think he meant Charvels and when I mentioned the SLATQ being a PRS rival...

Do not question DJ... for he is teh Jackson lord along with Corpsegrinder


----------



## remorse is for the dead

DK2M, DKMGT, RR3


----------



## Guitarman700

Oh god this thread is killing me. I just played my friends USA soloist over summer vacation, and now I want one SO BAD.


----------



## Ascension

Is that creations of the man Grover JACKSON or from the (now)Fender owned Jackson Guitars only?
I own a bunch of the stuff Grover built when he was running the Washburn Chicago shop in the 90's is why I ask.


----------



## emperor_black

Dooky said:


>



What a way to take a complete shot of the guitar, not to mention, a Kelly!  Ron (RacerX) over at the JCF forums will like this.


----------



## djpharoah

I'll post up pics of my ladies once I get my "Angels" all assembled.

</Charlie>


----------



## Church2224

djpharoah said:


> I'll post up pics of my ladies once I get my "Angels" all assembled.
> 
> </Charlie>



Hell yeah your Green Soloist is probably the best I have ever seen! And that Archtop 7 I heard about=


----------



## Rock4ever

Heh 5 pages and no Jenna. Anyone own one?


----------



## emperor_black

Just got this artwork done by Mike Learn. It used to be a trans-black DK2T. 
















USA DK-1 Nebula







2006 USA SL2HT











Even before the artwork, I loved my DK2T the most.


----------



## Dvaienat

^ Awesome collection you've got there. The DK2T with the Mike Learn atrwork is great.


----------



## djpharoah

I can't seem to choose between the Bengal or the Nebula.... both are HOT!


----------



## emperor_black

Thanks guys!


----------



## gordomenz

Here are my Jacksons with my Torero bombin the shot...


----------



## Church2224

emperor_black said:


> Just got this artwork done by Mike Learn. It used to be a trans-black DK2T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA DK-1 Nebula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 USA SL2HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even before the artwork, I loved my DK2T the most.



I always loved Bengal and Nebula, and you got both! Nice!


----------



## Church2224

gordomenz said:


> Here are my Jacksons with my Torero bombin the shot...



PRS is one of few brands that is worthy to be placed with a Jackson.

The Dominion looks good, plus the DK2m has been a favorite for many Jackson fans, including myself. I wish I had picked one up before they discontinued them...


----------



## emperor_black

Church2224 said:


> I always loved Bengal and Nebula, and you got both! Nice!


Thank you sir! I hunted long and hard for the Yellow bengal and found a minty one on eBay although it did come with a hefty price-tag. 

The nebula just sort of fell in my lap in an amp trade.


----------



## gordomenz

The DK2M was the first Jackson I ever bought, but that one is the 2nd one ive owned. After trading my first one in and kicking myself, I had to have it back. I got $600 for trade in , and I bought that one new for $450 . I originally traded in the DK2M for the MM Dominion you see there. I picked up the Wolbers sig. on impulse, I seen the guitar in the shop for $900 originally, then one day I seen it on clearance for $299, really a no brainer. And lastly, the PRS, again another impulse buy. It was either that or the Akerfeldt sig. I probably will still get it one day, but Im feeling like I have too many signature guitars..... I'm thinking about maybe selling them all and buying my dream guitar.....


----------



## emperor_black

I too snagged a Inferno red DK2M from GC for $269+tax.  But I still love my DK2T neck. The DK1 is the thinnest of the bunch and the soloist feels the thickest probably because of the lacquer on the back of the neck. If not for the lacquer, I'd think the DK2M's neck is the same thickness as the soloist's.


----------



## lfrz93

gordomenz said:


> Here are my Jacksons with my Torero bombin the shot...



I've always enjoyed looking at the Mark Morton Dominions, how does it play?


----------



## Dooky

emperor_black said:


> What a way to take a complete shot of the guitar, not to mention, a Kelly!  Ron (RacerX) over at the JCF forums will like this.



Cheers dude! Love your Jackson collection, the artwork on the DK2T looks awesome! 
How does the DK1 compare to the soloist? I've been thinking about getting a DK1 as my next guitar.


----------



## emperor_black

Dooky said:


> Cheers dude! Love your Jackson collection, the artwork on the DK2T looks awesome!
> How does the DK1 compare to the soloist? I've been thinking about getting a DK1 as my next guitar.



Thanks man. 

The DK1 is very very nice. The action gets so low its unbelievable. Its very twangy & bright sounding (maybe its the EMG's). The SL2HT sounds much warmer. It could be the passive pups though. The soloist is lighter than the DK1 (because of the lack of the floyd), but the neck is much thicker and painted on the back. So, I keep gravitating to the DK1 & DK2T.  

The neck on the DK1 can be too thin for some folks. It was one of the main reasons quoted by the prev owner who traded it to me. Its as thin as a wizard II (probably thinner), but the wizard II compensates by being wider. This one is not as wide either. But tone wise, its just razor sharp and I love it. the neck is very fast because of the compound radius. However, the locking nut ends are very sharp and when I go back to the first fret, I can always feel it pinching my finger.  just nit-picking. 

have you tried a DK2T? I swear, its the best guitar I've ever owned. Its a perfect balance between the DK1 and the soloist in everything. Tone, weight, dimensions of neck, etc.


----------



## xRiCoRex

My Jackson Soloist CS EDS:


























































My Old COW 7 and DKMGT:


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Those look awesome.


----------



## mikernaut

I used to be a Jackson whore, now I only have my CS Sparkle Demon left and this crazy thing ain't leaving. Got some updated pics since it was nice and sunny today. One of these days I need to get a better camera , this one is ancient.


----------



## djpharoah

Damn - that's hot. I want LSRs


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

djpharoah said:


> Damn - that's hot. I want LSRs



Until you strip one out! LOL 100 dollar mistake there..


----------



## Animus

I think I would like the Demon better if the long horn was on top. Looks funny to me on the bottom.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## djpharoah

Animus said:


> I think I would like the Demon better if the long horn was on top. Looks funny to me on the bottom.



That's the Demon body shape


----------



## mikernaut

Animus said:


> I think I would like the Demon better if the long horn was on top. Looks funny to me on the bottom.



then it would be a ESP Horizon 3, hehe


----------



## Church2224

Bumping this thread up. With so many Jackson NGD's as of recent we need to resurrect this club!

I will have pics of my new Sl2h Quicksilver Soon enough


----------



## ittoa666

Forgot to post these up.







Another shot of my RR.


----------



## MetalHeadMat

I hope you goes won't hate on Charvel's! I still own the Charvel, (my first guitar), and the black Rhoads, but the Rhoads is destroyed at the moment, needing a bunch of body work, new trem, pickups, neck sanding due to chips, etc.


----------



## Zerox8610

My DKMGT <3


----------



## BigBaldIan

The blue Fusion is no longer in my possession, awaiting SLSXMG (razzin, frazzin, grr).


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## zakattak192

Here's my DXMG before I got bored of the plain black but was too lazy to re-finish it.





Here it is AFTER I got bored of the plain black but was too lazy to re-finish it.





Gettin' my Jeff Hanneman on


----------



## Dooky

emperor_black said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> The DK1 is very very nice. The action gets so low its unbelievable. Its very twangy & bright sounding (maybe its the EMG's). The SL2HT sounds much warmer. It could be the passive pups though. The soloist is lighter than the DK1 (because of the lack of the floyd), but the neck is much thicker and painted on the back. So, I keep gravitating to the DK1 & DK2T.
> 
> The neck on the DK1 can be too thin for some folks. It was one of the main reasons quoted by the prev owner who traded it to me. Its as thin as a wizard II (probably thinner), but the wizard II compensates by being wider. This one is not as wide either. But tone wise, its just razor sharp and I love it. the neck is very fast because of the compound radius. However, the locking nut ends are very sharp and when I go back to the first fret, I can always feel it pinching my finger.  just nit-picking.
> 
> have you tried a DK2T? I swear, its the best guitar I've ever owned. Its a perfect balance between the DK1 and the soloist in everything. Tone, weight, dimensions of neck, etc.



Thanks for the response dude! I hadn't read it till now (forgot I asked the question). 
I like what you said about the DK1 - cos I quite like a twangy bright tone. I didn't get on to EMGs till about 6months ago (have been playing guitar for about 15 years and had never tried them until I bought my Ibanez ARZ800. I was suprised to find that I actually like them alot). I also prefer a satin finsih neck to a painted neck. Hence why I'm thinking a DK1 could be the ideal guitar for me. I really like my SL1 but would like it even more if the neck wasn't painted - it's not that big of a deal, but it'd be awesome if it had neck-thru like the ESP M-II's.
I have looked into the DK2's and I think that could be an option also. All depends on if I'm patient enough to save up the money for a DK1.
Thanks again for your response


----------



## djpharoah

Had a family get together today so decided, why not, lets take a pic with the Jackson family.

L-R:
1) Absinthe Frost SL2H (JCF Run) w/ Floyd Rose
2) Trans Black 27" SL7 w/ Floyd rose
3) Jet Black '87 Ontario Soloist w/Floyd Rose
4) Blue Pearl '86 San Dimas Soloist w/ Kahler Pro


----------



## Church2224

djpharoah said:


> Had a family get together today so decided, why not, lets take a pic with the Jackson family.
> 
> L-R:
> 1) Absinthe Frost SL2H (JCF Run) w/ Floyd Rose
> 2) Trans Black 27" SL7 w/ Floyd rose
> 3) Jet Black '87 Ontario Soloist w/Floyd Rose
> 4) Blue Pearl '86 San Dimas Soloist w/ Kahler Pro



Mesh always has to sweep in and give me GAS. Awesome Jacksons man.


----------



## Gren

My beater Jackson, a munted 90s fusion I scored off a buddy a while back. Body was and still is in rough shape, but the neck is fantastic. Has a P90 and JB. It's pretty hard to come by a replacement body given the 24 1/2" scale.


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

My brand new BKP Miracle Mans in my Ke2 Kellly........ujelly??


----------



## Church2224

FadexToxBlack81 said:


> My brand new BKP Miracle Mans in my Ke2 Kellly........ujelly??



Oh very....very...VERY JELLY!

Plus I notice you are a Carvin Man as well, Carvin and Jackson, always a good choice


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Church2224 said:


> Oh very....very...VERY JELLY!
> 
> Plus I notice you are a Carvin Man as well, Carvin and Jackson, always a good choice



why thank you good sir! and yes I LOVE my Carvin. Easily a guitar I will have for life


----------



## musikizlife

My Jacksons!

Kelly JS32T w/ Rockfield Mafia's

DKMGT Trans Red w/ EMG's (amazing guitar!)


----------



## Diggy

Here's My POS Jackson. I suppose if I had a nicer one, I'd have a better opinion of them. I started on Ibanez and Strats, so I'm a bit partial to them.

Mid 90's MIJ DX1 Professional


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

I havent posted in this thread in awhile and have added quite a few babies. that are in quite a few different threads ill just add some here. 

Heres a few. with a special RR0260 coming within the next 2 weeks. Its bass boat sparkle red string thru custom RR. Freakin rules.. 

More on that when she arrives.

Here is RR0025 thats right. Prolly seen this in the other thread but my prized RR at the moment. 










Here is RR1700 which is getting a makeover






Heres a SL1 that i cut maple blocks out to fill in the single coil holes and had a friend paint it here. 






Custom shop KingCorde. Weird KV shape






RR1798 Which is a Very Rare SD Custom RR with Top mount Floyd and One hum with factory graphic of supposed to be a guy riding a A bomb. 






Another Y2KV to the pile.. 






Soloist Custom One off with some cool features. Like Speed neck carve, Top Mount floyd, All original with metallic blue bangel finish. 






And i never get tired of showing off my Beautiful 84 Jackson Explorer 







Thats it for now. More to come later.


----------



## djpharoah

Corpsegrinder88 said:


>


One day my preciousss... one day :muhahahahhaah:


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

zakattak192 said:


> Here's my DXMG before I got bored of the plain black but was too lazy to re-finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is AFTER I got bored of the plain black but was too lazy to re-finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin' my Jeff Hanneman on




HORDEEEE


----------



## Kaos-G

My SL3!


----------



## Force

My humble offerings..............for now


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

hey guys! I posted a pic of my Ke2 with a BKP Miracle Man set so if your curious as to how they sound you can check them out here!

Jackson KE2 - Bare Knuckle Miracle Man by MikeAlustrium on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## stevo1

Im finally in! (Ive been in for a while, but I lazed around doing this. ) 

Jackson RR Kevin Bond w/ red bevels: Put in an EMG 81. It's a bit beat around the tips of the wings, But it still looks awesome! It needs a back plate too. Ill be getting a black aluminum black anodized back plate for it from fretsonthenet.

Jackson COW-7: I had to take out the EMG 81-7 in it, so I could sell my Ibanez rg7420. Ill be getting one for christmas though  I sanded the finish off the neck, And I'll be reshaping the area near the heel.


----------



## Church2224

stevo1 said:


> Im finally in! (Ive been in for a while, but I lazed around doing this. )
> 
> Jackson RR Kevin Bond w/ red bevels: Put in an EMG 81. It's a bit beat around the tips of the wings, But it still looks awesome! It needs a back plate too. Ill be getting a black aluminum black anodized back plate for it from fretsonthenet.
> 
> Jackson COW-7: I had to take out the EMG 81-7 in it, so I could sell my Ibanez rg7420. Ill be getting one for christmas though  I sanded the finish off the neck, And I'll be reshaping the area near the heel.
> 
> View attachment 23075




Haha welcome to the club man! Gotta love the Bond models, those things are sick!


----------



## stevo1

I'll be adding others in the future. Ill be hired soon, and in a few months, I should have an RR24. And then maybe I'll get a soloist or warrior USA.


----------



## Church2224

stevo1 said:


> I'll be adding others in the future. Ill be hired soon, and in a few months, I should have an RR24. And then maybe I'll get a soloist or warrior USA.



lol I hear you man, Get a USA Soloist, they are some of the best out there. I might get at least one a year 

I never played a USA WR1, but my friend has two and he absolutely loves them to death. I am going to pick one up myself


----------



## emperor_black

stevo1 said:


> I'll be adding others in the future. Ill be hired soon, and in a few months, I should have an RR24. And then maybe I'll get a soloist or warrior USA.



If everything goes well, I'll have a RR24 in my hands this Saturday!  Long have i waited to get my hands on one.


----------



## Arkhanum

My old ´96 Japanese KE-3


----------



## Konfyouzd

Inazone said:


> Here are some gig photos with a few other Jacksons . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soloist Pro (headstock repainted during a GMW refin, no "Professional" logo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinky RVS/DR-3 mutt (ash body)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DK2M


 
I kinda thought you were lying and posting old school pics of Loomis til I saw that last one.


----------



## stevo1

emperor_black said:


> If everything goes well, I'll have a RR24 in my hands this Saturday!  Long have i waited to get my hands on one.



I tried getting a black and yellow one for 500$ The guy I contacted gave me a weird response about it when I inquired about it, and then I never heard from hi again. So then I got the K.B. I want to get a gold and black one, but the black and red would match so well.


----------



## JP Universe

I've had this one for such a long time.... I had this on the chopping block but it has to be kept... such a rare guitar in Australia and a great player! got quite the score on this one!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Awe, man that stars is awesome. I only own one stars , one team gj rhoads and 2 grover jackson logo soloist but that one is nice. Id love to have it. !!!


----------



## uncle_sprinter

Here's my Jackson Dinky Reverse 7


----------



## Buddha92

i currently own 3 jacksons.
a RR5




the DKMG




and this. my prized possession, no 34 jackson EVER made!


----------



## emperor_black

^ HOLY CRAP!! Congrats on the no. 34. 

My latest addition:







More pics and info in this thread


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Very nice on Custom shop Number 34. I used to own J0046 which was a FLying V Custom. But guy i bought it from had such sellers remorse i sold it back to him. Im a softy. 

Ill get it back one day but for now it actually sits with J0046,47,48 also the same guy i have been getting these nice early RR's from.. About to get another RR0373 Student RR. which should go very nice with J0373 84 Black Tele


----------



## Overtone

Some cool stuff! I wouldn't mind finding another soloist in the hundreds (ie. J0XXX) from the San Dimas era one day... it's just such a great feeling guitar!


----------



## Overtone

Shit... now I'm dreaming about that archtop soloist at Fullers that I should have bought back in 05!


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Overtone said:


> Some cool stuff! I wouldn't mind finding another soloist in the hundreds (ie. J0XXX) from the San Dimas era one day... it's just such a great feeling guitar!




Any Neckthru serial from J2799 and under is San dimas.


http://www.jacksonguitars.com/support/serial-numbers.php


----------



## eaeolian

With the usual caveat that some were started in San Dimas and finished in Ontario.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

eaeolian said:


> With the usual caveat that some were started in San Dimas and finished in Ontario.



Ah yes.. Didnt think about that.. Theres a one hum KV im after thats just the case. Started in SD and finished in Ontario. ..


----------



## eaeolian

A bunch of the bolt-ons are that way, too.


----------



## nojyeloot

Just got these babies this month











And got this guy (which I'm trying to sell)


----------



## johnythehero

nojyeloot said:


> Just got these babies this month


Sweet I had a Jdr-94 for a little while and it kicked ass. The neck shape just made my hand cramp after an hour or so of playing, so I had to part ways with it.


----------



## Church2224

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Ah yes.. Didnt think about that.. Theres a one hum KV im after thats just the case. Started in SD and finished in Ontario. ..



Corpse....


Where do you get these babies 

I want to grow up to be just like you....


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

LOL gotta hunt brother.. 

And besides you know me! so what do you want!???


----------



## Church2224

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> LOL gotta hunt brother..
> 
> And besides you know me! so what do you want!???



lol well right now I am about to pull the trigger on an Absinthe Frost Sl1, so I will let you know when the time comes for more Jacksons.


----------



## engage757

ah screw absinthe frost. you want a natural cs soloist.


----------



## mikernaut

Corpsegrinder your 1 hum Soloist in bright green looks awesome!


----------



## guitarister7321

Saw other Charvels in this thread, so I thought I'd share mine. My Jackson-era Charvel 275DLX. From around '91/'92. Awesome condition for being 20 years old. It's one of the cheaper MIJ Charvels from that period, but it may be my best playing guitar. The saddles were replaced with locking saddles by the previous owner and I installed an EMG 81 and SA this past summer.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

mikernaut said:


> Corpsegrinder your 1 hum Soloist in bright green looks awesome!



Thanks. That actually started as a very ugly SL1. I have another SL1 soloist that I'm going plug the middle pup and make it H-S config. Going orange on that I think. 

And Church. You never replied to my pm. Not very polite sir.


----------



## Church2224

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Thanks. That actually started as a very ugly SL1. I have another SL1 soloist that I'm going plug the middle pup and make it H-S config. Going orange on that I think.
> 
> And Church. You never replied to my pm. Not very polite sir.



Oh shit sorry I been busy, will reply right now.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Church2224 said:


> Oh shit sorry I been busy, will reply right now.



Lol. Just pulling your lariat. With the holidays I bet I've missed a couple of things indeed. 

No worries homie.


----------



## Church2224

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Lol. Just pulling your lariat. With the holidays I bet I've missed a couple of things indeed.
> 
> No worries homie.



Thanks bud. Yeah the past few days have been a real mess and it kept slipping my mind as well as a few other P.M.s I need to get back to as well.


----------



## dr_kotasz

Hi, to all Jacksoners!

I'd like to introduce you my Jackson-axe (Soloist SL3, MIJ), and my Jackson-ex -D) (Performer PS2, MIJ). Soon, I upload images to picasaweb, and link a few here. I hope this forum-engine will like them.


----------



## dr_kotasz

Pictures of SL-3, MIJ







Specs:
-	maple neck-thru, rosewood fingerboard
-	alder body
-	Made in JAPAN, 2003
-	black finish (matte @ back/bright @ top) 
-	Jackson JT-580 LP floyd-roe
-	Pickups: HSS (2x IBZ C2  maiden name: DiMarzio HS-2, 1x DiMarzio Virtual PAF)
-	2x5 position puckup selector, tone pot is push-pull, so the guitar has 10 (!) basic sounds

Here is the whole album:
https://picasaweb.google.com/105645570228616080100/JacksonSoloistSL3MIJ


----------



## dr_kotasz

Pictures of my "ex", my good, ol' PS-2.
I haven't got this baby for awhile, but sometimes the new owner bring it to me for some repair...
When I sold to her, it was near mint... nowadays: look @ the pics!






It's an 1996, M.I.J. Jackson PS-2, with a beautyful flamed maple top... rare and good one!
If I'll have a chance, I buy it back!

Some pics for drawing a lesson:
https://picasaweb.google.com/105645570228616080100/JacksonPS2MIJ#


----------



## asher

For some reason I haven't posted here. 2001 SL1 I picked up from a pawn shop for 900. Very good shape (though it smelled), though there is one chip between the bridge pup and the trem. It's a super classy instrument, but... either I can't tell when I bond to guitars in general (or don't, too much) or I don't like alder bodies and/or Jackson's SDs. I'm also not sure about the single coils, nor am I very good at using the Floyd. The craft and construction is superb, but I'd probably let it go reasonably easily. idk.

Also, don't worry, I do NOT have the absolute pile of wank that is that amp any more.






Edit: I should probably look at swapping the pickups to something with a lot more body and low end than a JB. Any go-to recommendations?


----------



## dr_kotasz

You can replace the JB with a DiMarzio Tone Zone/Air Zone/Norton/Super Distortion for example. If you don't need the high output, can try the Air Norton.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Invader. Thats low end and a half. Lol the stk1s are good but I like lil 59's

The older ones like san dimas and early ontario had poplar bodies and recently I'm liking those over alder. My 83 RR customs have a tone that is crazy awesome compared to my 2001 RR1T


----------



## Force

dr_kotasz said:


> When I sold to her, it was near mint... nowadays: look @ the pics!
> 
> Some pics for drawing a lesson:



What have they been doing with it, Ten Pin Bowling?

The lesson is quite clear, don't go Ten Pin Bowling with a guitar.

Do you really want it back now it looks like a bowling pin?

The SL3 is beautiful.


----------



## dr_kotasz

Force said:


> What have they been doing with it, Ten Pin Bowling?
> 
> The lesson is quite clear, don't go Ten Pin Bowling with a guitar.
> 
> Do you really want it back now it looks like a bowling pin?
> 
> The SL3 is beautiful.



Thank you.

The PS2 fall down onto it's head, unfortunately.
The reason why I'd buy it backif i'll have a chance to, that it can be cheap, because of these damages. And also this PS2 is a really good basic for customization.  For exaple upgrade the floyd, sanding the finish & refinish. Good basic for DIY luthiery/customizations. I like DIY things.


----------



## guidothepimmp

Love my Jacksons and Charvels..

HeadShot...


----------



## BigBaldIan

Mmmmmm orangey goodness.


----------



## xRiCoRex

Is that count ?


----------



## emperor_black

xRiCoRex said:


> Is that count ?



Can you djent with it?


----------



## groverj3

I have 3 Jacksons currently. I've only got pics of two at the moment because one is getting the fret ends rolled so it no longer tears up my index finger.

2006 SL2H - During last night's cleanup and restring. The pics really don't do it justice, the blue is sort of dark but the flametop looks awesome under it. I keep it in standard tuning with 10s (10-46)


















DXMG - Put EMG 81/85 w/solderless wiring in it. Tuned to C-standard. With 12s






SLSXMG is in the shop. I'll post pics of that sometime soon. That had the 81/85s in it, but those went into the above black dinky. Now it has white SD Blackouts (whiteouts, haha)


----------



## nshaw12

This is my main Jackson, a '90s Professional Stealth HX. Unfortunately it's not very photogenic and my actual camera is mediocre at best, so all I have is this crappy cell phone pic:




It looks great in person, I swear!
And there's also this pic with my JS30RR and my LTD 7-sting:





The JS30RR's being sold soon (didn't really care for it), but I absolutely love my Stealth!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I love my stealth too.


----------



## seventhcircle

my kvx10 unfortunately my sl2 isent here so i cant give you pics 

ive installed an 81 in the bridge and neck since i took this picture and it has a kill switch installed.


----------



## seventhcircle

nshaw12 said:


> This is my main Jackson, a '90s Professional Stealth HX. Unfortunately it's not very photogenic and my actual camera is mediocre at best, so all I have is this crappy cell phone pic:
> 
> It looks great in person, I swear!
> And there's also this pic with my JS30RR and my LTD 7-sting:
> 
> 
> The JS30RR's being sold soon (didn't really care for it), but I absolutely love my Stealth!



nice f207 also


----------



## dr_kotasz

groverj3 said:


> 2006 SL2H - During last night's cleanup and restring. The pics really don't do it justice, the blue is sort of dark but the flametop looks awesome under it. I keep it in standard tuning with 10s (10-46)



This SL2 look ridiculous!
I like the guitars in natural or transparent finish. Natural is better for me. When I get my first custom guitar built, I'll want my guitar to be as natural as it can be! Only natural flat oil finish with a little polishing.


----------



## groverj3

dr_kotasz said:


> This SL2 look ridiculous!
> I like the guitars in natural or transparent finish. Natural is better for me. When I get my first custom guitar built, I'll want my guitar to be as natural as it can be! Only natural flat oil finish with a little polishing.



Thanks man, I really love this guitar. I've had it going on 5 years now, and I have yet to play a more comfortable axe.


----------



## BigBaldIan

groverj3 said:


> SLSXMG is in the shop. I'll post pics of that sometime soon. That had the 81/85s in it, but those went into the above black dinky. Now it has white SD Blackouts (whiteouts, haha)



Still waiting for mine to get in the country! I'm assuming it's a white SLSXMG and you've gone for the snowblind look.


----------



## groverj3

BigBaldIan said:


> Still waiting for mine to get in the country! I'm assuming it's a white SLSXMG and you've gone for the snowblind look.


 
Yeah, that's the plan. But as with most midrange guitars, the fret ends were pretty rough. Turnaround time on this is pissing me off though, they've had it for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Giuseppe79

Hi!
That's my SL2H-MAH in action! This solo is for a contest, if you like it , hit the ''like'' button on YouTube and share it!
Thanks!!


----------



## emperor_black

Giuseppe79 said:


> Hi!
> That's my SL2H-MAH in action! This solo is for a contest, if you like it , hit the ''like'' button on YouTube and share it!
> Thanks!!




Nice playing and one "Like" !


----------



## Giuseppe79

emperor_black said:


> Nice playing and one "Like" !


 
Thank you man!!!!


----------



## stevo1

I should have a new addition to my collection by next week!


----------



## groverj3

It's been a while because guitar techs in the Kalamazoo, MI area are apparently really slow... but here's my most recent purchase. A snow white SLSXMG Doesn't hold up to my SL2H, but a really solid guitar for 500 bucks. This is my D guitar, with 11-49s. I swapped the blackouts in and I'm loving it!


----------



## uncle_sprinter

She's pretty :3


----------



## bulb

Here are my Jacksons:

Jackson Custom Shop Dinky Archtop 7 in Laguna Seca Blue








Jackson Custom Shop Soloist 6 w/burled redwood top:




Jackson Adrian Smith Signature:


----------



## ittoa666

Straight up porn Misha. I LOVE that adrian smith model.


----------



## lfrz93

This thread is so fucking beautiful!


----------



## b7string

DC23 said:


>



Sorry for the pic quote but...

OMFG! ! ! ! ! ! 

No guitar has made my stomach hurt with lust quite that badly, and I mean ever... holy crap! So simple, yet so epic, and _that_ colour!!!!


----------



## Kimling

My new girl Kelly


----------



## elrrek

Not a Jackson but I think it'll be acceptable:






Snagged it recently off ebay in Germany. Got it into the shop and got them to set it up in D because I haven't learned to deal with Floyds yet  And on the subject of Floyds, it's got a Schaller on it and it is the most solid trem I have ever had on a guitar. Beats all other Jackson trems I ahve had and kicks the crap out of the RG3$$ Ibanez guitars I have had.


----------



## Jprocopio

Bought this in 95 or 96. It's a custom archtop dinky. w a few mods
wish I had some better pics of it


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Hey fellow Jackson peeps. I rescued my Roswell Rhoads from DCGL closeout limbo and immediately sent her off to Mike Learn. I wanted a Marvel Zombies Silver Surfer and he sure delivered. Also, i swapped out the stock JB for A BKP Rebel Yell.


----------



## djpharoah

Mike Learn does some great art work.


----------



## Rook

I've just had my OFR blocked on my RR1 with some maple blocks, really set it off. I sounded huge before, and I really didn't realise how much difference it'd make but wow!

A whole new appreciation for that guitar, nuff said.


Also, I was always hugely disappointed I missed out on a Snowblind SL, I love the look.


----------



## Overtone

Who are the dealers buying and ordering the creme de la creme of custom shop stuff these days? It was a lot easier to track when the homepage had a gallery of their custom stuff. I remember some amazing ones like the Koi Pond King V, and I don't see as many things like that around anymore. For one it seems like the selection at Fullers' has shrank and they barely order new ones.


----------



## Holle

Oh hai guize... may I join the club? I have some pr0n too! 

Jackson Custom Shop King V in Cherry Sunburst:













And together with my Amber Sunburst KVX10:





JacksonStars RRJ1B Semicustom Trans Green and RRJ1B Trans Black:





Better shot of the RRJ1B Trans Black flametop:





Twin shot of my semicustom RRJ1B with the RR1 of my buddy, unfortunately he sold it in the meantime:





SLSMG Limited Edition in Trans Red:





Sam Ash Soloist Limited Edition in Trans Blue:





JacksonStars NASL J1B in Violin Brown:





Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Invader

Got a new member for my J/C family yesterday. I frigging love it to bits!


----------



## Invader

Holle said:


> JacksonStars RRJ1B Semicustom Trans Green and RRJ1B Trans Black:
> 
> Better shot of the RRJ1B Trans Black flametop:
> 
> SLSMG Limited Edition in Trans Red:



I love the J1-series. I have an SL-J1 and it's really nice. Also I've been looking for an SLSMG in one of those limited colors. Mainly trans red or trans black. Yours looks awesome.


----------



## Overtone

Overtone said:


> Who are the dealers buying and ordering the creme de la creme of custom shop stuff these days? It was a lot easier to track when the homepage had a gallery of their custom stuff. I remember some amazing ones like the Koi Pond King V, and I don't see as many things like that around anymore. For one it seems like the selection at Fullers' has shrank and they barely order new ones.




I found out The Music Zoo has some cool stuff and orders runs of some smart guitars!


----------



## Holle

Invader said:


> I love the J1-series. I have an SL-J1 and it's really nice. Also I've been looking for an SLSMG in one of those limited colors. Mainly trans red or trans black. Yours looks awesome.



Thank you!
Actually trans red and trans black are the only finishes available for this limited edition. Only 100 of each were produced in 2003, I believe that run was done by Guitar Center. So chances of one of these popping up in Europe are very slim.
Took me about 3 months of solid hunting on the USA/Canadian used market to find this one. Good luck to you!


----------



## BucketheadRules

Holle said:


> Oh hai guize... may I join the club? I have some pr0n too!
> 
> Jackson Custom Shop King V in Cherry Sunburst:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLSMG Limited Edition in Trans Red:



Oh, do want so much.

Well jel.


----------



## Invader

Holle said:


> Thank you!
> Actually trans red and trans black are the only finishes available for this limited edition. Only 100 of each were produced in 2003, I believe that run was done by Guitar Center. So chances of one of these popping up in Europe are very slim.
> Took me about 3 months of solid hunting on the USA/Canadian used market to find this one. Good luck to you!



There was an eerie dess swirl one available too in limited quantities. They pop up every now and then. Of course not from the same run but pretty limited none the less. 
There's a trans black one on ebay atm but the seller doesn't ship overseas.

I will get one eventually.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Milpitas Monster said:


> Hey fellow Jackson peeps. I rescued my Roswell Rhoads from DCGL closeout limbo and immediately sent her off to Mike Learn. I wanted a Marvel Zombies Silver Surfer and he sure delivered. Also, i swapped out the stock JB for A BKP Rebel Yell.



My jaw literally dropped. I lov eMArvel ^_^ and the Jackson is cool too


----------



## Wyvern Claw

Just got this in on Monday, some of you may have seen it in my NGD thread posted then, along with the Jem I got a few weeks ago. I hear many people saying the JB pickup in the bridge position on this and the KV2 was a poor choice, I don't think they could be more wrong. This thing sounds massive, best guitar I have ever owned for metal, even has a slight edge on my ESP Custom Shop guitar.

View attachment 24386


View attachment 24387


View attachment 24388


----------



## Force

Wyvern Claw said:


> some of you may have seen it in my NGD thread posted then,



Saw it, loved it, pulled over it


----------



## SenorDingDong

Too lazy to hunt for the rest of the pictures right now.






My 1988 3M Jackson by Charvel.


----------



## metalgod72




----------



## djinn314

Mod Edit: Pretty guitar, and it is a '96 DK-1. However, if you want sell it, post a classified.


----------



## wayward

My *new* 1994 Jackson Dinky Rev Pro, in Lizard Burst with a very very very weird looking quilt maple top.


----------



## iron blast

It looks like birdseye maple I have seen cherry burst finishes on birdseye tops before with a similar figure.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I have to have a guitar with a birdseye top... This MUST happen.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

Yeah I need a camera too! Phone pictures just ain't gonna do. But, Recently got a Charvel Desolation single cut, stock EMG's. Darker than sky blue with abalone inlays & body border.


----------



## absolutorigin

Was gonna take some new pics, but alas I'm too lazy. I love Jackson guitars. This is my semi-custom shop RR-1, backwards headstock, and the skulls are inlaid MOP.


----------



## Force

Those body inlays are the shit. Not keen on reverse headstocks on V's but this is crazy.


----------



## sevenstringj

Edit: DERP! Wrong thread.


----------



## Scrubface05

Ahh how I love my Jacksons..
I got the RR5 about 6 years ago, and the baritone Dinky on Friday haha. I got it for a great price. Both alder body. I'm going to put BK Aftermaths into the Dinky whenever I get enough money .

Also. Hey everyone!


----------



## Louis Cypher

My New Jackson Adrian Smith that arrived today!!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Hi! Here are my Jackson guitars. All MIJ though.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88

Louis Cypher said:


> My New Jackson Adrian Smith that arrived today!!



That agent orange color? 

Looks freakin good. I have a RR custom shop in Agent Orange but yours looks really nice.


----------



## Toshiro

You know, I don't think I whored this pic in this thread yet:


----------



## Force

MASS DEFECT said:


> Hi! Here are my Jackson guitars. All MIJ though.




You make it sound like a bad thing


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Force said:


> You make it sound like a bad thing



It sure ain't. Considering how difficult it is too acquire Jacksons from where I am. I'm pretty sure I want a US Soloist with a reversed head soon.

My DXMG with a friend's Mahogany Soloist:


----------



## elrrek

Just got this in the mail


----------



## len

Just got my RR1 Mike Learn Fata Humanitus


----------



## Force

Holy snappin' duck crap, that is the epitome of awesomeness.


----------



## BucketheadRules

I joined the club last week!


























And very happy I am indeed to be a member.

It's soon to be kitted out with DiMarzios - a Super Distortion bridge and Super 2 neck.


----------



## Scrubface05

Should go with the Crunchlab/Liquifire combo. Just put it into my Dinky and it sounds ridiculous, in the most amazing way possible.


----------



## Pav

I'm impatiently waiting for these new X series guitars to come out so I can have a decent axe loaded with passives to try out different pups. I'd love to track down a DK2M but I can't find any that doesn't come in a color that bores me to tears.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Scrubface05 said:


> Should go with the Crunchlab/Liquifire combo. Just put it into my Dinky and it sounds ridiculous, in the most amazing way possible.



Cheers man, but I've bought an SD/S2 set already  Found them on eBay, just waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## guidothepimmp

Jackson dk2m





Charvel model 2





Charvel model 4


----------



## Shroony

Sold it a little while ago (not a floyd fan) but I didn't want to hold these pics from you guys.


----------



## Scrubface05

If that didn't have a floyd, I'd kill for it.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Oh, fuck me, that green is too damn sexy! Now I hate my Jackson's 

Oh well, here they are.

DK2M


























1990 Soloist Pro. The pride of my flock


----------



## MesaENGR412

Hey, I can post here now:






Jackson Adrian Smith SDX San Dimas, made in India. Great guitar for the price, and after I mod it a bit cosmetically, it'll be exactly what I want. Stoked to have an awesome Strat again! 

-AJH


----------



## Metaljim

Here's my old Charvel model 6. Wish I still owned it.


----------



## Ribboz

A picture of my dad in the 80s with his authentic Charvel. Zebra Charvel! Thought you guys might enjoy.


----------



## Pav

Figured some of you fellow Jackson players might know this - I gots me an old(er) DKMG with Jackson's licensed Floyd trem, but I'd like to upgrade it with a better one. What floating bridges would fit in the cavity and allow me to more or less swap it out directly?


----------



## -42-

I will post pictures of my Charvel when the sun is out.


----------



## PureImagination

Pav said:


> Figured some of you fellow Jackson players might know this - I gots me an old(er) DKMG with Jackson's licensed Floyd trem, but I'd like to upgrade it with a better one. What floating bridges would fit in the cavity and allow me to more or less swap it out directly?



Probably A OFR, but idk


----------



## groverj3

7stringDemon said:


>



I'm a neck through guy but these white DK2Ms look awesome. I've thought about doing a fretboard replacement and headstock refin to my white SLX to get something similar in neck through. One day...


----------



## 1b4n3z

My plain black here. Which is, of course, the perfect finish for a guitar  

Some mods I made: 
- Big brass block shaped "L". Amazing little device. Such an easy mod and a huge difference. The whole of the tonal spectrum seems now boosted and the guitar sounds bigger and louder. Even unplugged. Rivals my Gibson LP in tone now, which is quite an achievement for a locking trem equipped superstrat.

- After numerous pickup swaps I've settled for JB 8 & Distortion neck models on this (for a few weeks at least). Though after the big block installation the guitar may be due another round of pickup tryouts.. Who has the time to actually play guitars these days anyway?


----------



## jacksonplayer

Jacksons? I've got a few...

SLS3





SLXT





1988 Soloist w/reverse headstock





1985 Soloist (black) and 1990 Soloist Pro (yellow)


----------



## MASS DEFECT

jacksonplayer said:


> Jacksons? I've got a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 1988 Soloist w/reverse headstock





niiiiiiiiice! non-recessed floyds are classic!


----------



## Shroony

Scrolling through this topic I noticed not many people have trans green jacksons...


----------



## Church2224

Shroony said:


> Scrolling through this topic I noticed not many people have trans green jacksons...



I know. It is a shame, I would love a trans green Sl2h-MAH


----------



## suffo20

MesaENGR412 said:


> Hey, I can post here now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson Adrian Smith SDX San Dimas, made in India. Great guitar for the price, and after I mod it a bit cosmetically, it'll be exactly what I want. Stoked to have an awesome Strat again!
> 
> -AJH


 I have the same guitar and love it! For the price its an awesome guitar! I love the neck on it!


----------



## Shroony

Church2224 said:


> I know. It is a shame, I would love a trans green Sl2h-MAH


check last page. It isn't a MAH though... But I actually prefer adler bodys to mahogany ones. lets some pickups cut better through the mix.


----------



## Chris Riegger

Here's my 1990 Jackson Professional with a custom paint job... Hope you guys like it.
-Chris Riegger


----------



## Chris Riegger

My Jackson USA Broderick Seven string


----------



## 7stringDemon

Chris Riegger said:


> My Jackson USA Broderick Seven string


 
Really? THAT'S the picture you give us?


----------



## Overtone

'85 club ftw!


Sorry if this has been covered but does anyone know why they decided to start doing the scarf neck joint on their neck-thru guitars after so many years of making them from one continuous piece of quartersawn maple?


----------



## jacksonplayer

Overtone said:


> '85 club ftw!
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered but does anyone know why they decided to start doing the scarf neck joint on their neck-thru guitars after so many years of making them from one continuous piece of quartersawn maple?



I'm pretty sure only the earliest neckthru Jacksons from 1983-84 didn't have scarf joints--that was because they had three-piece laminated necks. As soon as they went to one-piece necks in late '84, they went to scarf joints, AFAIK.


----------



## fireheart82

Oh i miss my 1987 Jackson Ontario custom shop now... 3 mini switches.... jt-6


----------



## Wyvern Claw

Just gonna repost this, as the one I made quite some time back used attachments that are no longer there.


----------



## dr_game0ver

what's on the left on the first photo?


----------



## Wyvern Claw

dr_game0ver said:


> what's on the left on the first photo?



I KNEW someone was going to ask about it, they always do when it's seen in any of my pictures, haha. It's my ESP Custom shop, you can see it here on the last page (page 12 as of now) of this thread. Posted pictures of it just before posting my Jackson in this thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/187643-esp-owners-club-show-us-your-esps-12.html


----------



## emperor_black

Hey, I have the Dinky version! 













Wyvern Claw said:


> Just gonna repost this, as the one I made quite some time back used attachments that are no longer there.


----------



## Wyvern Claw

emperor_black said:


> Hey, I have the Dinky version!



Beautiful, I love this Nebula finishes. I was stoked to find one on an RR1 when I bought mine, never really seen that. And although it was used, it was dead mint when I bought it (and still is), so I saved a ton of cash on that one.


----------



## MikeSap

love the finish on here man! ^^^^^


----------



## MikeSap




----------



## dr_game0ver

Wyvern Claw said:


> I KNEW someone was going to ask about it, they always do when it's seen in any of my pictures, haha. It's my ESP Custom shop, you can see it here on the last page (page 12 as of now) of this thread. Posted pictures of it just before posting my Jackson in this thread.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/187643-esp-owners-club-show-us-your-esps-12.html




dude, 'the hell??


----------



## Wyvern Claw

dr_game0ver said:


> dude, 'the hell??



Uh... What?


----------



## aawshred

Hey guys! I'm a Charvel/Fender endorsed artist and just found out about this thread, thought I'd start uploading some pics of my Charvels. This is my trans-blue Desolation with Lace Deathbuckers, tell me what you think!


----------



## emperor_black

Lace deathbuckers huh? They look pretty nice! Great guitar.


----------



## Knyas

aawshred said:


> Hey guys! I'm a Charvel/Fender endorsed artist and just found out about this thread, thought I'd start uploading some pics of my Charvels. This is my trans-blue Desolation with Lace Deathbuckers, tell me what you think!



Could do with a few more pictures than that dude.


----------



## aawshred

haha i'm working on it! And thanks, i love the deathbuckers.


----------



## aawshred

A few more charvel pics!


----------



## Toshiro

Couple outdoor shots of my "Charvel" partscaster:


----------



## s_k_mullins

Toshiro said:


> Couple outdoor shots of my "Charvel" partscaster:
> 
> *Pics of drool-worthy Charvel



That is fuckin' hot! I love that finish!


Here is my MIJ Charvel "Wild Card" Pro Mod:


----------



## Overtone

jacksonplayer said:


> I'm pretty sure only the earliest neckthru Jacksons from 1983-84 didn't have scarf joints--that was because they had three-piece laminated necks. As soon as they went to one-piece necks in late '84, they went to scarf joints, AFAIK.



Good to know! I remember I went to a special thing at a shop in Houston where they talked about the neck-thru guitars and the emphasis on why it was less economical to use quarter sawn maple the way they do, but better... and I guess that gave me the impression that they were one piece the whole way through.


----------



## jacksonplayer

Overtone said:


> Good to know! I remember I went to a special thing at a shop in Houston where they talked about the neck-thru guitars and the emphasis on why it was less economical to use quarter sawn maple the way they do, but better... and I guess that gave me the impression that they were one piece the whole way through.



Scarf joints are a money-saving thing. It's a lot cheaper to cut the headstock separately and glue it on. It has the added benefit of being a stronger join than a one-piece neck/headstock construction. Since Jackson doesn't use volutes, this is nice to have.


----------



## bluevoodoo

Yesterday I've bought my first made in USA Jackson ever  Jackson's always been my favourite brand of electric guitars, and had a bunch of import models before, but I've felt the time has come to turn to more serious guitars  (Though I loved the old Professional series.) Here's a couple o' teaser picz until I'll get my hands on the guitar (it's on the way from Germany):


----------



## emperor_black

Cool! A PC-1 in trans-black! Congrats!


----------



## bluevoodoo

emperor_black said:


> Cool! A PC-1 in trans-black! Congrats!



Thx! Yes, a pre-Fender buyout PC-1 in almost mint condition (made in presumably between 1997 and 2000, as from 2001, PC-1's have the 3-knob control layout, and this Dinky-style guitar replaced the singlecut PC model in 1997). I've always loved the Phil Collen models, and being a big Adrian Smith fan since my childhood, I could hardly decide between the Adrian Smith signature and this one, but the 24-fret neck tilted the balance towards the PC-1.  I'm really excited to get my hands on the guitar


----------



## Vede

Custom Shop Charvel Desolation. Received it in the mail last week and it's quickly become one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Blackwinged

Here is my main axe, the Rhoads Pro '90 in my favourite finish! 





Hope to get another Jackson soon (I'd like it with fixed bridge). Looking for green-beveled Kevin Bond Rhoads signature right now. Has anyone got it here?


----------



## Garretislegend

this is my warrior, not a USA model tho : /


----------



## 59Bassman

Here's my MIJ SoCal. I bought it for a metal fix (haven't had a Floyd in over 20 years) but it's quickly become one of my favorite instruments. I've installed a FU brass block, and coil split volume knob. Don't think it needs anything else.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Cool, I love Jacksons! I wish the USA models were better affordable in Europe. Here's my DIY custom job, this used to be a HSS Stealth EX Professional.

Seymour Duncan Invader and Shadow Kill pot installed, closed up all holes no longer in use:


----------



## jahosy




----------



## byte6669

It is only X series Rhoads, but Im very satisfied with this axe


----------



## Force

Garretislegend said:


> this is my warrior, not a USA model tho : /



Not USA? So what, it's still a Jackson, therefore, it's still awesome.


----------



## jahosy

Jackson Kelly KE4





Charvel 325 SLX





Charvel 750XL





Jackson SL2H Project


----------



## SouthpawGuy

My lefty Soloist in trans green.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

You must be the luckiest left-handed guitarist in the world!


----------



## SouthpawGuy

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> You must be the luckiest left-handed guitarist in the world!



Yes, all my guitars are left handed, I'm lucky like that


----------



## groverj3

Family photo as of 2013


----------



## Gren

Three MIJs in DIRE need of repairs and TLC... Maybe a thread coming soon


----------



## bulb

I love this guitar!


----------



## Papaoneil

^Is this the same one that had the single hum in the bridge or did you have another built?


----------



## bulb

It's the very same, but they installed a neck, 3 way switch, a new nut and Hipshot locking tuners.


----------



## Papaoneil

Very Nice.


----------



## Overtone

My fave of your guitars!

I have been GASing a little for another 85/86 soloist or similar. Those charvel 650xl guitars seem to be a little more available, so im tempted to try and find one. Music Zoo's vintage series also seems kinda cool!


----------



## SimonEriksson

I just have one Jackson at the moment, but I am planing on getting a few more soon.


It is a Jackson SLX, probably one of the first made, I bought in January 2012 and I think it is made in the first half of 2011, not sure though but I've heard that some of the very first X series guitars had messy binding and some finish problems and this one suffer from that as well, not that I care that much, I got a great deal on it.







Sorry for the messy bed picture! 








I really like this guitar!


----------



## groverj3

SimonEriksson said:


> It is a Jackson SLX, probably one of the first made, I bought in January 2012 and I think it is made in the first half of 2011, not sure though but I've heard that some of the very first X series guitars had messy binding and some finish problems and this one suffer from that as well, not that I care that much, I got a great deal on it.



Glad you enjoy it! I've had two X series soloists already. A SLSXMG and an SLX. The SLSXMG played perfectly but I didn't dig the slimmer body, the SLX was great as well but I got a deal on a new pro series SL2Q and traded up.

Those X series guitars are great for the money. If you swap in some real Duncans, replace the trem arm/saddles, and put butter pots in it you essentially have an SL2H with a rosewood board. Other than some minor cosmetic flaws they're great instruments!


----------



## bluevoodoo

I've just did my first recording with my PC1 on a friend's solo recording (he's a drummer primarily, but is extremely creative, plays every instrument and also does the singing on his solo albums all by himself, I jumped in for a guitar solo in this song) Gear used for recording was the '98 Jackson PC1 (neck pickup) and my Axe-FX Ultra.

https://soundcloud.com/jankaivalentin/burning-city/

If you liked the music, the album is available for a free download from:

Synergy


----------



## Jake

I shall be joining the club extremely soon. Until I officially join I will simply leave this


----------



## Church2224

717ctsjz said:


> I shall be joining the club extremely soon. Until I officially join I will simply leave this



Cannot wait to see it man! You will love it!


----------



## Jake

Church2224 said:


> Cannot wait to see it man! You will love it!


I sure hope so, I've only played one soloist ever and it was fantastic but I have ventured down the ibanez path lately. However my gear whoring has gotten the best of me so I will have an SL1 in the stable as well.


----------



## infernalservice

Current:









Sold but not forgotten:


----------



## Church2224

Bro, if you EVER get rid of that Silver Swirl Sl2h later his year, let me know.


----------



## infernalservice

You are officially at dibs status, my friend.


----------



## Church2224

Thank you good sir!


----------



## Robtheripper

Here's mine guys


----------



## Spectre 1




----------



## Force

Gren said:


> Three MIJs in DIRE need of repairs and TLC... Maybe a thread coming soon



 I'm feeling incredibly ill right now.


----------



## Mister-Tux

You can see my RR1 here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...d-pics-new-15-years-old-member-among-you.html

Very HD pics at 2nd page.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

how the heck did i miss this thread???

after much drooling, im gonna have to drag out some of my "case queens" & take some pics...


----------



## wmcfaul

2012 rr1


----------



## Jake

Alright I'm done being secretive  This is coming to me next week and I couldnt be happier!


----------



## MicrobeSS

Corpsegrinder88 said:


>


 

I don't want all of those just one... who am I kidding I want them all 

Seriously that's an impressive collection though!


----------



## Azathoth43

My only Jackson. A Dinky mut.






Its got an old Dinky XL neck on a cool pearl orange body.OFR with a BKP Aftermath in the bridge, I need to find some single coils that match the green of the BKP though.


----------



## ZachK

Sold this bad boy to a friend the other day. he's put 6+ hours on it already, I put maybe 3 hours on it total. He loves the thing. It's an old PS-3 from the 90's. Modded with coil tap and Ibanez V1/V2 pickups. 

I also have a Carvel from around that time, I haven't been able to get much info on it. It's currently being taken apart. I'll post a pic if i can. It's currently the only one I have of it complete, and it's old and blurry. Maybe when I get around to doing my mods i'll post again. I've ripped the middle pickup out because I can't play without hitting it. 

I'm gonna put some SC sized hum buckers in there soon, locking tuners, new pots etc.


----------



## MicrobeSS

It's a 7, but I can finally join this group


----------



## jrstinkfish

My Jackson KVXT NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...on-kvxt-bursting-my-jackson-burnt-cherry.html

And pics with its new pickups installed, Dimarzio D-Activator X in the bridge, regular D-Activator in the neck.


----------



## Mister-Tux

^ so how she is?


----------



## jrstinkfish

It's a pretty awesome guitar. I only have two guitars, swapping out the 2nd one often as I get tired of it (my main guitar is an Explorer, it's not going anywhere), but I think this one is staying, and the missus will just have to deal when it turns into a 3 guitar collection with my next case of GAS  The stock HZs are lame, these D-Activators really bring it to life, very aggressive and crunchy as long as you don't overdo it on the gain on the amp (sometimes I have to roll back the volume on the guitar itself). No neck dive, and it's very comfortable to play. Looks and feels more expensive than it really is. I'm still not 100% used to playing a V standing up, but I'm getting there.

You really can't beat the KVXT for the price for a Jackson V. Got mine off eBay, $475 shipped, brand new with the Jackson SKB case.


----------



## s4tch

Holle said:


> SLSMG Limited Edition in Trans Red:



That's one of the most beautiful production superstrats ever.  I'd sell anyone's kidney for that.

My pass to the club:






More pics: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/221498-overdue-ngd-first-jackson-without-trem.html


----------



## Stijnson

"Sam-Ash" soloist. Japanese, neck through, archtop and EMG's. I call it SLAT3MG! Enjoy
stijnson's Library | Photobucket


----------



## tscoolberth

NGD day for me. Traded in my Schecter C-1 Hellraiser for the Jacksob KVXMG.


----------



## BigBaldIan

For those that missed my epic new/old Soloist day.....


----------



## josefh

tscoolberth said:


> NGD day for me. Traded in my Schecter C-1 Hellraiser for the Jacksob KVXMG.



Interesting, curious... How about the quality comparison between your previous Schecter and this?


----------



## bluevoodoo

BigBaldIan said:


> For those that missed my epic new/old Soloist day.....



OMG  Congrats!


----------



## josefh

BigBaldIan said:


> For those that missed my epic new/old Soloist day.....



Looks a little bit tiny than a normal soloist i think should be the color...


----------



## Andromalia

If someone quotes corpsegrinder's collection again I'll break and rob a bank, seriously.


----------



## donray1527

Here is my new baby 




Those inlays..... 




DiMarzio Dominions


----------



## BigBaldIan

josefh said:


> Looks a little bit tiny than a normal soloist i think should be the color...



The headstock also appears to be a tad slimmer as well.


----------



## groverj3

BigBaldIan said:


> The headstock also appears to be a tad slimmer as well.


 
Headstock and body size changed slightly in the 90s. You can request the smaller headstock on customs, but I don't think they officially acknowledge that the body size changed.

Early soloists were almost entirely handbuilt and only available as custom orders. There's a lot of variation due to that. Such an awesome guitar!


----------



## Toshiro

The black binding might be causing an optical illusion.


----------



## donray1527

Major gas for this


----------



## Luafcm

I love my Jacksons! DK2 with X2N-FastTrack-Airnorton pickups and a KV2 with EMG 81/85. Also a huge fan of Dan Lawrence's Pile 'O Skulls graphic


----------



## SamSam

I shouldn't look at this thread. I'm desperately gassing for a Japanese Kelly Pro


----------



## donray1527

If they made a pro series kelly sevenstring with dominion inlays, id jizz in my pants


----------



## SPNKr

I'm looking for replacement parts. Guitar Parts Site is apparently fraudulent, you buy something it's never shipped. You ask them something they never reply.

So I've looked at Frets On The Net for a while, seems like I'll get part of it there, and the rest will be the overpriced tuners n whatnot on ebay.

Just need ferrules, can never find them. Cheers folks.

edit: This is for a black hardware conversion. Chrome on a blue JS30 Rhoads was never my style, it's time to make things how they should have been.


----------



## Overtone

SPNKr said:


> I'm looking for replacement parts. Guitar Parts Site is apparently fraudulent, you buy something it's never shipped. You ask them something they never reply.
> 
> So I've looked at Frets On The Net for a while, seems like I'll get part of it there, and the rest will be the overpriced tuners n whatnot on ebay.
> 
> Just need ferrules, can never find them. Cheers folks.
> 
> edit: This is for a black hardware conversion. Chrome on a blue JS30 Rhoads was never my style, it's time to make things how they should have been.



Dunno a specific place, but ferrules are not exclusive to guitars, so look broadly. The hardware store on my street sells some kind of ferrules... pretty sure not black though.


----------



## engage757

1 of 10 Charvel CS Jake E. Lee.


----------



## engage757

SPNKr said:


> I'm looking for replacement parts. Guitar Parts Site is apparently fraudulent, you buy something it's never shipped. You ask them something they never reply.
> 
> So I've looked at Frets On The Net for a while, seems like I'll get part of it there, and the rest will be the overpriced tuners n whatnot on ebay.
> 
> Just need ferrules, can never find them. Cheers folks.
> 
> edit: This is for a black hardware conversion. Chrome on a blue JS30 Rhoads was never my style, it's time to make things how they should have been.



I can send you some.

Edit, crap, I only have chrome I think. Sorry!


----------



## SPNKr

Thanks for the responses. How about painting the parts I can't find in black? I found this POR-15 stuff, seems promising.


----------



## Chris_Casket

Ive got a a couple of my other guitarists jacksons at my place at the moment so i thought id take a family shot (Excuse the shitty phone pic)





L - R

JDR '94 concept Dinky with stock Jackson pickups
DKMG Dinky with BKP Rebel yell / VHII
SL2H - MAH Soloist with Seymour duncan JB and 59
X Series Soloist with Dimarzio Dominions
SLSMG Soloist with Dimarzio D-sonic and Air Norton
SLATXMG 3-7 Soloist with stock EMGs


----------



## Bluegill

Wow, some absolutely gorgeous Jacksons and Charvels here, some of which I've considered buying when they were for sale but went before I could decide (Namely the white soloist with black binding bought by the lucky sod who lives near me apparently!)

Been hooked on Jacksons for a few years when I found a '94 Fusion Pro in a local music shop for about £180. At the time, knew nothing about Jacksons apart from the fact that they had an excellent reputation, and so I bought it and fell in love 

Here she is;





Just played the Fusion for a few years until I really had a craving for my first neck thru, and so started looking at the range of neck thru Jacksons, with the soloist being the main interest. At the time, I was limited by funds and so I picked up a Wasabi Green (I know, it grew on me though  ) SLXT for £250 and I love it. 

Here are the two together;





Now I'm after an SL1 or a Soloist Pro (not Std or XL!) so if anyone's selling, please let me know!!!

Hello by the way, I'm new here 

Nick


----------



## BigBaldIan

Good to have another Fusion abuser on board!


----------



## Bluegill

Hahah thanks Ian! Coincidentally, t'was you who nabbed that white Soloist a few weeks ago! Please tell me it's rubbish and I didn't miss out on anything at all...


----------



## BigBaldIan

Sorry, that particular Soloist is pretty damn epic.


----------



## Bluegill

Hahaha well I'm actually really glad someone local is enjoying it! I very nearly bought it but my boss talked me out of it as she knew I'd be being made redundant the week after, quite considerate. However, I now have my redundancy pay hence my search for a early 90's Soloist Professional or a 90's SL1.

I wanna see more Jacksons


----------



## BigBaldIan

There's a couple of Pros knocking about on ebay at the moment, however we need more pics!


----------



## Bluegill

Yeah I've seen a couple. There's one in the US with the cracked cream paint at the mo but not a fan. The rest are XL's or STD's but I'm gaggin' for that Ebony and MOP logo! Keeping an eye open tho


----------



## Bluegill

Well, I totally just caved and bought a Black USA SL-1 (2011) from the states... 

...now I've got to wait for that badass to arrive. Pics and shizzle when she hits the shore.


----------



## cromlech

Hello everyone! Here's my guitar. Take the club.


----------



## BigBaldIan

cromlech said:


> Hello everyone! Here's my guitar. Take the club.



Bengal Soloist (I'm assuming) FTW, date and specs my good man!


----------



## watson503

I love Jacksons, currently only own an slxt but GASing for another Rhoads. Kawasabi slxt with an X2N in the bridge:


----------



## Estilo




----------



## remorse is for the dead

My DK2M and DKMGT. My RR3 is missing pickups that's why I didn't take a pic


----------



## Nahkaparoni

I already posted this on my NGD topic, but since you guys are posting yours here I might aswell share my new Jackson Fusion Pro from ´91, I think:





Can someone help me with the serial number? It's 912240. After doing a little research online I'm pretty sure it's made in '91 but can you guys verify that? Thanks. 

Always been an Ibanez guy, but I think I just fell in love in a totally different way. The neck profile on this Fusion Pro is yummy!


----------



## Force

Everyone here is my hero


----------



## WestOfSeven

I just bought a 1990 Ontario sl1.

How would I go about finding out what woods it's made out of?

I would assume ebony/maple neck/alder body but this thing sounds way different and better than my later soloists.


----------



## WestOfSeven

Nahkaparoni said:


> Always been an Ibanez guy, but I think I just fell in love in a totally different way. The neck profile on this Fusion Pro is yummy!


 
Nothing feels like a Jackson neck


----------



## BigBaldIan

WestOfSeven said:


> I just bought a 1990 Ontario sl1.
> 
> How would I go about finding out what woods it's made out of?
> 
> I would assume ebony/maple neck/alder body but this thing sounds way different and better than my later soloists.



You may be able to contact Jackson and see if they have details of the work order. Don't quote me on this but I seem to recall that the early Soloists had poplar wings (although some were alder as well).


----------



## WestOfSeven

BigBaldIan said:


> You may be able to contact Jackson and see if they have details of the work order. Don't quote me on this but I seem to recall that the early Soloists had poplar wings (although some were alder as well).


 
Would make sense. I spent about 45 min last night a/b'ing the Ontario soloist with my past fender soloist and something's way different.

If this is poplar it sounds amazing and I wonder why they don't use it anymore.


----------



## groverj3

WestOfSeven said:


> I just bought a 1990 Ontario sl1.
> 
> How would I go about finding out what woods it's made out of?
> 
> I would assume ebony/maple neck/alder body but this thing sounds way different and better than my later soloists.



Does it still have the midboost circuit? That would contribute more to a different sound that wood.

I think by 1990 they were pretty standardized with Alder, but I could be wrong.


----------



## groverj3

Edit, wrong thread.


----------



## BigBaldIan

groverj3 said:


> Does it still have the midboost circuit? That would contribute more to a different sound that wood.
> 
> I think by 1990 they were pretty standardized with Alder, but I could be wrong.



Good point, well made, excellent use of colour.


----------



## Cosmic Junglist

I'll leave this badaboy here

If you ever get the chance to play a SLAT3-7 do eet!


----------



## Kimling

Added this girl to my collection today












She sure is nice!


----------



## Blackwinged

WestOfSeven said:


> I just bought a 1990 Ontario sl1.
> 
> How would I go about finding out what woods it's made out of?
> 
> I would assume ebony/maple neck/alder body but this thing sounds way different and better than my later soloists.


90 soloist must have poplar wings!

Btw, grabbed a KBRR some time ago in green/black. Hell yeah, that's what I was searching for! Here are my axes:


----------



## Vede

Arriving on Monday. Very excited about this one! Alder body, maple top, one-piece maple neck.


----------



## donray1527

That is one sexy san dimas


----------



## BigBaldIan

H-S strathead with a sexy top.......






Edit: yes I know the neck pickup is hum-cancelling as well, just the aesthetic.


----------



## donray1527

if that duncan rail was tilted sideways i would have throw my computer because that guitar exists somewhere and its not in my possession


----------



## JacobShredder

Anyone got an SLS-3 that they wanna get rid of?? =P do want. so hard.


----------



## johnmac99

Jackson Kelly Performer


























Jackson DR7


----------



## donray1527

JacobShredder said:


> Anyone got an SLS-3 that they wanna get rid of?? =P do want. so hard.


I have one i dont want to get rid of if that helps.


----------



## JacobShredder

donray1527 said:


> I have one i dont want to get rid of if that helps.



If you can give me your address then yes that would be of great help


----------



## Force

Update time............................................


----------



## Blackwinged

*Force,* wowowow. All of them are Japanese (quite same as my family though), but pretty impressive collection. 

The white reversed dinky seems to be one of JS series, no? And what model is the last professional, please tell us =)


----------



## Force

As follows.....................

1) Mutt: DK2 neck, DK2M body - MIJ built by me
2) 2012 Desolation Star - MIC
3) 2010 DK2 - MIJ
4) 2007 JS30DK - MII, sharktooth are decals (these fool a lot of people)
5) 2007 RR3 - MIJ built by me
6) 1992 Professional Fusion SX - MIJ


----------



## BigBaldIan

Another Fusion abuser, top marks.


----------



## Meddl

how do the charvel strats feel in comparison to fender strats? some cool looking stuff going on here


----------



## DanieLibuy

Super-Light-Weight Soloist.














Regards.


----------



## oneblackened

I'll be joining the club friday! Got an MIJ DK2m coming in


----------



## BigBaldIan

oneblackened said:


> I'll be joining the club friday! Got an MIJ DK2m coming in



Excellent choice, really good bang for your buck.


----------



## zakattak192

My DXMG. I love it to death. It's seen some shit.

Sorry for the shitty picture, as always.


----------



## Judge_Dredd

This Jackson RR3 was mine:





But after I got my Gibson I didn't play it so I traded it. It was a nice guitar but the gibby was a step higher.


----------



## Pat_tct

scolling through the whole thread I can't wait to get my first jackson....
those hardtail dinkies and soloists look awesome....


----------



## BigBaldIan

Judge_Dredd said:


> But after I got my Gibson I didn't play it so I traded it. It was a nice guitar but the gibby was a step higher.



I would say heresy but that LP looks as if it's been worn in and has some mojo.


----------



## Blackwinged

New member of my Jackson family! And yep, it's definately RR cause I am huge RR shape fan =)






l-r:
*Jackson RR24M '08* - great guitar, traded it recently for my Jackson Stars RR TN-02 and it screams! Has an EMG-85 which I like much more that 81 also.
*Jackson Kevin Bond Rhoads '05* - got it from the man in Dartmouth, that thing sounds beastly, my dream for about half of the year =)
*Jackson Professional Rhoads Pro '90* - just great classic Jackson, has poplar wings and all-stock pups/hardware/etc. 

To tell the truth, I don't need that big number of guitars myself, but I can't deside which of them I could get rid of, so... =)


----------



## vilk

my mij DKMG dinky was stolen 2 years ago but I'm technically still the owner!!


----------



## MASS DEFECT




----------



## teamSKDM

Just went though every page... NOT A SINGLE JACKSON SOLOIST ELITE. That makes me sad  ruins my hopes of trying to find one to buy...


----------



## elrrek

MASS DEFECT said:


>



Okay MASS DEFECT, spill the beans! I guess you are going to say "Jackson Stars" but what is that schweeeeeeet, sexy maple boarded Dinky on the left?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

elrrek said:


> Okay MASS DEFECT, spill the beans! I guess you are going to say "Jackson Stars" but what is that schweeeeeeet, sexy maple boarded Dinky on the left?



Yes, it's a Jackson Stars semi custom piece. It's a limited edition DK-01 bought used in Japan 3 years ago. Mahogany body, maple neck and board w/ black Piranha inlays.


----------



## elrrek

In other words, it's a total BEAST of a guitar.
Thanks MASS DEFECT.


----------



## Force

MASS DEFECT said:


>





 Holy snappin' duck shit. I'll be back soon, gotta go have a wank


----------



## JMPEEZ

Here's mine:

Charvel USA San Dimas Type II:






And my Custom Shop Jackson Roswell (Haters gonna Hate )


----------



## BigBaldIan

I actually really like the Roswell shape, it has that 50-60's atomic/space age retro vibe.


----------



## FantasyMetal

Hello everyone! This is my first actual post, though I have been lurking here for quite some time. I thought that I would share some of my Jacksons! My first USA Jackson was an RR1 Lightning Sky like Galder played in the Progenies video, and though that guitar is long gone (sadly!) I have accumulated several more!


----------



## Force

Are you kidding?????? They're all awesome but this is messing up my pants


----------



## FantasyMetal

LOL! It's insanely nice. It's a Masterbuilt by Mike Shannon. It was actually built in 2009 but sat in the dealer's closet until this year, when I snatched it up for a crazy good price. Here are some more pics of it!


----------



## JMPEEZ

That there above is all kinds of cool.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

holy sh1t! are those mirror shark inlays??? wow.


----------



## Force

How could a broken mirror bring bad luck when you own that? 

Ouch, my right hand is cramping up


----------



## BigBaldIan

Force said:


> Ouch, my right hand is cramping up



However on the plus side you can now arm-wrestle The Hulk.


----------



## Force

BigBaldIan said:


> However on the plus side you can now arm-wrestle The Hulk.



I already was


----------



## donray1527

Force said:


> I already was



Oh god.


----------



## feraledge

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yes, it's a Jackson Stars semi custom piece. It's a limited edition DK-01 bought used in Japan 3 years ago. Mahogany body, maple neck and board w/ black Piranha inlays.



I generally thought blacked out guitars with maple boards where near impossible to pull off. And then I saw this...

Now I'm never gonna dance again, the way I'd dance with that guitar...
Very classy shredder there. It's making me rethink my GAS priorities.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

^thanks man!

by the way, for anyone who is interested, here is the thread for the matte black COW7. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/240715-jackson-cow7-matte-stealth-black.html


----------



## MammutH

Hey there ,
one question i was about to get a 2013 Jackson SL2h , but i´ve seen pics of them with binding and some without and i can´t find any reasons / answeres to that 
So what´s upt with this ?


----------



## Warriorboss14

My new custom shop SL2H in Poisoned candy apple red. sorry for the somewhat crappy photos.


----------



## Church2224

Warriorboss14 said:


> My new custom shop SL2H in Poisoned candy apple red. sorry for the somewhat crappy photos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34135
> 
> 
> View attachment 34136
> 
> 
> View attachment 34137
> 
> 
> View attachment 34138
> 
> 
> View attachment 34139



Nice! Congrats man!


----------



## Warriorboss14

Church2224 said:


> Nice! Congrats man!



Thanks. the shop i bought it from told me its the only guitar in the world in this color. he had ordered a candy apple red and it came in this color instead.


----------



## BigBaldIan

It's almost orange depending on how the light hits it, nice!


----------



## Force

Time to add #7


----------



## LetsMosey

This thread is NOT helping my GAS for a USA SL2HT Soloist.


----------



## BigBaldIan

LetsMosey said:


> This thread is NOT helping my GAS for a USA SL2HT Soloist.


----------



## monkeychunki

New to the forum so thought i'd drop a couple in


----------



## Force

This is the perfect way to introduce yourself, good sir


----------



## BigBaldIan

^
The UK Branch of Jackson Whores respectfully concurs with the Antipodean Branch.


----------



## LetsMosey

My new KE-1 Marty Friedman sig. 














More pics here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...marty-friedman-signature-omg.html#post3671691


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

LetsMosey said:


> My new KE-1 Marty Friedman sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...marty-friedman-signature-omg.html#post3671691



So insanely jealous right now. Congrats man! Treat her like a queen.


----------



## Ironbird

Not a good picture but here she is, my pride and joy: a 2002 WRMG.

It's been modded to hell, I got it fairly cheap (I'm the 3rd owner) too.

-EMGs swapped to Blackouts
-Floyd swapped to Kahler 7300 Hybrid
-Tone control disabled
-Control plates swapped to screw hole-less ones

A refinish is due sometime next year - I'm still deliberating on the colour. Yellow, orange and toxic green are the top picks at the moment, but I change my mind every often!


----------



## jahosy

Bought this 650XL on Gumtree recently. All fixed and cleaned  

























Cleaned up. 


















http://s916.photobucket.com/user/jahosy/media/Charvel 650XL Platinum/P7273325_zpsf0591b67.jpg.html


----------



## feraledge

monkeychunki said:


> New to the forum so thought i'd drop a couple in



Those RRTs are so hot right now.


----------



## ChAoZ

I started making a Chris Holmes from W.A.S.P. budstar replica but I can't find anyone in New Zealand to do the Budweiser graphic for me ,the body is made from Korina ,warmoth maple/ebony neck ,NOS Ibanez destroyer bridge and Seymour Duncan Distortion pickup


----------



## AussieTerry

At work atm but once i'm home i'll be posting pics of my special USA Black RR1, you ask whats so special about it? Well for 95 all RR1's came stock with Bill Lawrence pups instead of SD's 


Also i shall be posting my 1988 Charvel Model 6 in Burgundy Mist (looks pink).


----------



## feraledge

Ironbird said:


> Not a good picture but here she is, my pride and joy: a 2002 WRMG.
> 
> It's been modded to hell, I got it fairly cheap (I'm the 3rd owner) too.
> 
> -EMGs swapped to Blackouts
> -Floyd swapped to Kahler 7300 Hybrid
> -Tone control disabled
> -Control plates swapped to screw hole-less ones
> 
> A refinish is due sometime next year - I'm still deliberating on the colour. Yellow, orange and toxic green are the top picks at the moment, but I change my mind every often!



How's the balance on this? Any nose dive?


----------



## kmanick

god damn!!! what year is that crossed swords?
smoking 



monkeychunki said:


> New to the forum so thought i'd drop a couple in


----------



## kmanick

I've lost track of how many Jacksons and Charvels I've gone through over the years.
this is the only one I currently own, my 2001 SL2H


----------



## feraledge

The two newest additions, RRMG Pro Series and DK2M Pro Series; 





SLAT3-6





SDX





I need to get new/better pics, for some reason I have none of my DKMG. But all amazing guitars. 

Even though she's no longer with me, my DK1 lives on in my heart and someone else's hands:


----------



## monkeychunki

it was Feb 1987 - i say was because unfortunately i no longer own it


----------



## Ironbird

feraledge said:


> How's the balance on this? Any nose dive?


Nope, it is the most balanced and comfortable guitar I've played - sitting and standing down!


----------



## feraledge

Ironbird said:


> Nope, it is the most balanced and comfortable guitar I've played - sitting and standing down!



Dammit. That helps curb my GAS 0%. Thanks!


----------



## Symb0lic




----------



## Force

#8 has arrived







I'm gonna have to do a new group shot soon


----------



## brett8388

I don't buy many Jacksons any more but I grabbed these two recently and added them to my group. Both are 100% original which is cool to find.

1984 RR Custom





1984 Kelly Custom


----------



## BigBaldIan

^
Case candy as well with RR0396, always nice to see.


----------



## LetsMosey

Holy ish that Kelly Custom is awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## jay moth

My Kelly. Nothing fancy really, but I always wanted one, so I couldn't resist. So of course, I love it.


----------



## Samark

Still haven't bought the elusive Charvel 750XL in trans yellow but on my search I have found a Jackson Archtop USA custom and it is on its way to sunny Australia 

Will put pictures up as soon as it arrives! \m/

Did someone say reverse headstock?


----------



## monkeysuncle

This thread is really making me hate myself for getting rid of my black RR3 in high school ...


----------



## Neilzord

Finally able to post in this thread. I also had a few Jacksons before (Kelly, King V, Dinky, Professional) but all got sold back when I was still in high school! (idiot younger self) After years without I've made the leap back with a Soloist .Wanted one for so long and got it for a bargain! its the Slat3-6 I love it!


----------



## elrrek

Samark said:


> Still haven't bought the elusive Charvel 750XL in trans yellow



Good luck with that one man, you should find it next to the Holy Grail and you'll probably have to fight Doctor Jones to get it 



Samark said:


> but on my search I have found a Jackson Archtop USA custom and it is on its way to sunny Australia
> 
> Will put pictures up as soon as it arrives! \m/
> 
> Did someone say reverse headstock?



NICE!


----------



## chinzilla1984

Here is a picture of my very old beaten and abused jackson sl3.
Shes had a hard life,
removed the middle pick up replaced the saddles on the bridge,
has single volume and 3 way toggle switch.
Plays like a beast.


----------



## jeleopard

For years I've had a Jackson JS32R Dinky, which I'll "show off" on Wednesday or Thursday (nothing special, yea yea, but she's my first guitar and the sentiments are off the charts), BUT I have a USA Charvel coming my way shortly...

Not a USA Jackson, but close enough, right? Soon to come...


----------



## BigBaldIan

jeleopard said:


> For years I've had a Jackson JS32R Dinky, which I'll "show off" on Wednesday or Thursday (nothing special, yea yea, but she's my first guitar and the sentiments are off the charts), BUT I have a USA Charvel coming my way shortly...
> 
> Not a USA Jackson, but close enough, right? Soon to come...



It's a Jackson/Charvel thread not solely Jackson, so awiting pictures with baited breath.


----------



## Force

Yeah dude, looking forward to those pics


----------



## 7stringDemon

So, I sold my Soloist Pro a bit back. But I missed it too much so I bought it back!

Sadly. . . . . It looks like this now. . . . . 










































What's wrong with it?

Dirty (though I cleaned it). 
Scratches. 
Missing nut pads. 
No back cover (made a cardboard one myself). 
No Volume 1 and Tone controls. 
Horrendous setup. 
No wires. 

Wait. . . . . No wires? But it has pickups!
Yeah. Pickups and no fudging wires. How stupid is that?

Oh well! They're all things I can fix! At least I got it back, right?


----------



## Scrubface05

Decided to take a nice Jackson family photo. Any guesses?





RR5 Pro and a DK27D


----------



## 7stringDemon

That Dinky looks great! There's something about a black on black on black Soloist/Dinky that just looks right!


----------



## Scrubface05

Would you believe I got it for $260 and it sounds like this?
https://soundcloud.com/lolzroyce-2/numero-uno-finished


----------



## jeleopard

Force said:


> Yeah dude, looking forward to those pics



She should be in my hands tomorrow evening. 

I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## 12enoB

I figure this is the proper thread to ask about old school charvels. 

I bought a guitar off my guitar teacher when I was in middle school and it ended up getting stolen at a show a few years after. I recently discovered (because the guitar was logoless) that it was a charvel model 3. I loved that guitar to pieces and I've been searching for a new one. 

I found a model 5 (I know its not the same as a model 3, but it looks badass) on craigslist that's had SS frets installed, locking tuners and BKP aftermaths, for $650. I'm wondering if this is a decent price for this, or should I look for something lower? The guitar looks pretty flawless in the pictures I've seen.

Any response is much appreciated.


----------



## guitarfreak1387

12enoB said:


> I figure this is the proper thread to ask about old school charvels.
> 
> I bought a guitar off my guitar teacher when I was in middle school and it ended up getting stolen at a show a few years after. I recently discovered (because the guitar was logoless) that it was a charvel model 3. I loved that guitar to pieces and I've been searching for a new one.
> 
> I found a model 5 (I know its not the same as a model 3, but it looks badass) on craigslist that's had SS frets installed, locking tuners and BKP aftermaths, for $650. I'm wondering if this is a decent price for this, or should I look for something lower? The guitar looks pretty flawless in the pictures I've seen.
> 
> Any response is much appreciated.



As long as the mods have been done correct and you have tried it and like it. id say thats a fair price, you might be able to talk them down a bit.


----------



## Fodson

Awh screw it, I just posted this pic in the "general 6-string" thread, but I love my Jacksons so much I think they deserve to be shown here too 

These are my two Japanese made Jackson Elite King-V's. From what I gather they're both one-of-a-kind (please let me know if I'm mistaking), and I somehow managed to get hold of two brand new identical copies but with inverted colors.

I've pulled all the unnecessary electronics out, including the tone pots and plugged the holes with rivets. I also blocked the bridge, threw on a set of Elixir 12-68 gauge strings and tuned them both down to Drop-A.

Killer!


----------



## Overtone

brett8388 said:


> I don't buy many Jacksons any more but I grabbed these two recently and added them to my group. Both are 100% original which is cool to find.
> 
> 1984 RR Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Kelly Custom



That's awesome man! When I am fully back in Houston we'll have to see about a San Dimas era custom shop session where we can compare them. I only have one... an 85 soloist I've posted here, and it doesn't have the original pickup... but I know you'll love it!


----------



## 12enoB

I ended up buying the Charvel, and here she is:


----------



## Force

Fodson said:


> From what I gather they're both one-of-a-kind (please let me know if I'm mistaking),
> 
> I've pulled all the unnecessary electronics out, including the tone pots and plugged the holes with rivets. I also blocked the bridge,



Not one offs. Anyway, if you think they're one of a kind, why tear them apart? I guess as long as you keep the stock stuff so it can go back in, it's all good.

They look so awesome together.


----------



## BigBaldIan

12enoB said:


> I ended up buying the Charvel, and here she is:



Score! Are those BKPs?


----------



## 12enoB

BigBaldIan said:


> Score! Are those BKPs?



Yes, aftermaths. It's also got stainless steel frets and sperzel locking tuners. Still a vintage guitar... just updated a little bit...

I'm kind of in love with the attack, I've never played on bkp's before.


----------



## Force

Another one arrived today so it was time to do a J/C group shot.

It's the Rainbow Crackle Charvson........or Jackel............or Jackvelson.........


----------



## Samark

^ I love rainbow crackle!

Here is my archtop pro










Here is a nice rainbow crackle to give everyone GAS


----------



## BigBaldIan

Force said:


> Another one arrived today so it was time to do a J/C group shot.
> 
> It's the Rainbow Crackle Charvson........or Jackel............or Jackvelson.........



I'd go with Jackel, but a great mutt nonetheless.


----------



## monkeysuncle

Samark said:


> ^
> 
> 
> Here is a nice rainbow crackle to give everyone GAS


 
NEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

Hi guys, have a look at my 1995 Charvel San Dimas II. It's the only Charvel/Jackson among my crowd of Ibanez, but I cherish it a lot.


----------



## BigBaldIan

^

Nice birdseye neck!


----------



## technomancer

Those 95 Charvel San Dimas are so sweet... I will own one eventually


----------



## wannabguitarist

Is that Koa or Mahogany? Gorgeous


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

wannabguitarist said:


> Is that Koa or Mahogany? Gorgeous


It's one-piece Koa and when the light hits it in the right angle, it has a certain shine to it thanks to the oil finish.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

The koa one is awesome!


----------



## Scrubface05

That neck!


----------



## Edika

Finally managed to enter the club with a not so expensive, but rare and super awesome addition!













Cool paint job, check! Maple fretboard, check! Reverse matching headstock, check! 
I thought I'd miss the neck humbucker but I don't! This guitar has only increased my lust for Jackson!


----------



## Force

Edika said:


> This guitar has only increased my lust for Jackson!




Be warned, this 'lust' will most likely take over your life, only the extremely strong willed or incredibly stupid have a chance at surviving Jackson GAS.


----------



## Edika

Then I am doomed!


----------



## mister V




----------



## shadowlife

^^^^
Oh, hell yes!!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0

What's a good Jackson model to search for to get a good feel for the brand? I have an Ibanez, a Steinberger, and an old Kramer and I've been itching to try a Charvel and Jackson lately. I know what Charvel I want to look for, but have never really tried Jacksons. I'd like one with a bolt-on neck, but other than that, I'm pretty flexible. Are certain years better than others? I'd like to keep it around $500. Thanks!


----------



## Blackwinged

0 Xero 0 said:


> What's a good Jackson model to search for to get a good feel for the brand? I have an Ibanez, a Steinberger, and an old Kramer and I've been itching to try a Charvel and Jackson lately. I know what Charvel I want to look for, but have never really tried Jacksons. I'd like one with a bolt-on neck, but other than that, I'm pretty flexible. Are certain years better than others? I'd like to keep it around $500. Thanks!


I think you should check the early Professional series for 90's, the XL and Pro models, for example Dinky XL, Fusion XL, Fusion Pro and Stealth XL/Pro. The late 2000s PRO series is also worth the money imo, but these have cheaper floyds. Though there are some fixed bridge sweet ones like SLSMG, SLS3, DK2T and others. Btw, try Jackson neckthru's too, you won't be disappointed if you want to play metal.

PS, '88 custom USA Soloist from a friend of mine and my Japanese Rhoads Pro:


----------



## Edika

I can say with certainty that the DK2 MIJ is a really good guitar and since you;ll find it used it will be in your budget. Really nice neck, SD pickups and a decent trem. White ones with the maple board are really classy.

EDIT: Blackwinged's suggestions are very good also (more experienced Jackson owner  ) and Blackwinged awesome guitars man!


----------



## thatguyupthere

bulb said:


> Here are my Jacksons:
> 
> 
> Jackson Custom Shop Soloist 6 w/burled redwood top:



Why does this not exist in my hands......
This is worthy of your status Misha


----------



## Samark

Hey guys,

Anyone here tried the new DK series or SL2 import series? Saw Wes from The Faceless rocking a DK and thought for the price they look great.

Can't for the life of me figure why the import SL2's have direct mount pickups and the USA's don't?


----------



## JmCastor

Cell Phone pics. A lot more beautiful in Person


----------



## gunch

Who else besides me REALLY gases hard for a DK2MHT


----------



## Samark

Restrung my Archtop Pro


----------



## feraledge

That AT Pro is sick, dude!


----------



## s4tch

It's here! Strings are still loose, haven't plugged it yet, but I'm already in love with the looks.


----------



## elrrek

brett8388 said:


> I don't buy many Jacksons any more but I grabbed these two recently and added them to my group. Both are 100% original which is cool to find.
> 
> 1984 RR Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Kelly Custom



Shouldn't you have written:



brett8388 said:


> I don't buy many Jacksons ... but when I do, they pretty much shit all over everyone elses Jacksons apart from shop jobs.


----------



## Force

He should also add...................

_So from now on, all I will buy is Jackson_


----------



## OrsusMetal

Blackwinged said:


> PS, '88 custom USA Soloist from a friend of mine and my Japanese Rhoads Pro:



DUDE. I want that Soloist. Single hum with a crackle finish?! YES PLEASE!


----------



## manu80

can I join ?
KV2 BGF




Roswell



also had a Dinky tinger, a DR7, a SLSMG.Just love that brand 

hesitating about selling the V, for money or trade for a blackat or a Van Halen, something different...It'sa great axe but I don't play that often with it but had to have one as a Mustaine fan ..


----------



## Samark

Somebody please buy this! They never come up for sale in this colour! 

Charvel 750XL 750 XL Trans Amber Flame 1989 Shawn Lane Electric Guitar Jackson | eBay

If I wasn't moving overseas in 8 days I would be all over it


----------



## Blackwinged

Samark said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone here tried the new DK series or SL2 import series? Saw Wes from The Faceless rocking a DK and thought for the price they look great.
> 
> Can't for the life of me figure why the import SL2's have direct mount pickups and the USA's don't?


Tried couple of these at the store - I can say Japanese ones were better made. The fretwork on new Jacksons is from average to horrible, to be honest. Maybe I just was not lucky to find right guitar, but the SL-2 was not decent, the RRMG was not decent (in comparison with Stars TN-02 especially), and both of new DK-2's were HORRIBLE. I think you should try it first yourself and then take a decision.


Samark said:


> Restrung my Archtop Pro


Man oh man! If you ever decide to sell that... You know what to do, me and couple of friends of mine are always there to obtain such things.


OrsusMetal said:


> DUDE. I want that Soloist. Single hum with a crackle finish?! YES PLEASE!


Haha, ironically this is my friend's guitar and it's on sale in Russia now. Don't know if he would ship it though, and the price is rather higher than average. =)


----------



## Gryphon

Here's 2 of my 3. Not pictured is a 1998 metallic black RR1 that I keep in a case buried in my closet as it was the first guitar I bought.


----------



## shadowlife

^^^
I really dig that burst!


----------



## Force

I'd heard some good things about the X Series but had expected issues as they are MII. Tried a few & they were all shithouse. 

Apart from needing a set up, the fretwork was atrocious, paint flaws, splitting fretboards.........they looked 50 yrs old & not cared for.

As a Jackson fan this was very disappointing to see.


----------



## Blackwinged

Force said:


> I'd heard some good things about the X Series but had expected issues as they are MII. Tried a few & they were all shithouse.
> 
> Apart from needing a set up, the fretwork was atrocious, paint flaws, splitting fretboards.........they looked 50 yrs old & not cared for.
> 
> As a Jackson fan this was very disappointing to see.


Yes, I agree totally.


Gryphon said:


> Here's 2 of my 3. Not pictured is a 1998 metallic black RR1 that I keep in a case buried in my closet as it was the first guitar I bought.


Wow! Not bad for the first guitar at all. So you have an RR1 and you play two cheap mexican and indian (?) made Jacksons? Can I ask why? =)


----------



## Gryphon

Blackwinged said:


> Wow! Not bad for the first guitar at all. So you have an RR1 and you play two cheap mexican and indian (?) made Jacksons? Can I ask why? =)



Of the 3, the DK2MQ is really the only one I play. I don't like the feel of painted necks. I'll sell the SLAT and the RR1 has too much sentimental value to part with.


----------



## feraledge

Force said:


> I'd heard some good things about the X Series but had expected issues as they are MII. Tried a few & they were all shithouse.
> 
> Apart from needing a set up, the fretwork was atrocious, paint flaws, splitting fretboards.........they looked 50 yrs old & not cared for.
> 
> As a Jackson fan this was very disappointing to see.



The X Series is a mixed bag. From everything I've seen, the first go was mainly a failure. I owned one and axed it quick. Looked amazing but had horrible issues (weak neck, frets practically melting, and I swapped out the hardware and pickups at the get go). My other guitarist had a Warrior from then and ton of issues. 
I was pissed and walked away. 
Then the SDX came out and I couldn't resist trying it. I tried as many newer X series as I could and the quality was unquestionably higher. I thought the SLATXMGs that I played were all solid. Bit on the SDX and haven't regretted it. I'm actually in the process of redoing it in the shadow of a So Cal this week, the stock PUPs are garbage. 
Jackson seems to rush production from time to time. The SLATXs had a massive change on the first run (particularly the 7s) with a body wood change and pickup location change. Let them get through the first run and try it out. 
Both of my Pro Series are amazing. I haven't had any of the QC issues that I've seen others have. 

Force, don't you have an SDX too? Am I mistaking that?


----------



## feraledge

Gryphon said:


> Of the 3, the DK2MQ is really the only one I play. I don't like the feel of painted necks. I'll sell the SLAT and the RR1 has too much sentimental value to part with.



That DK2MQ is amazing. I have a silverburst DK2M and I love it. The bluebursts really try calling me in. 
And that RR1 is way to nice to sit in a closet. Killer first guitar, but try sanding the gloss off that neck to matte and see if that works better for you. I go unpainted first, but I'll take 0000 steel wool to any glossed neck. 
BTW, if your closet is getting too full, I live like an hour away, you're welcome to store the RR in mine.


----------



## works0fheart

s4tch said:


> It's here! Strings are still loose, haven't plugged it yet, but I'm already in love with the looks.



That is a sick guitar. I absolutely love those headstocks. Probably my favorite headstock shape out of any company out there actually. Anyways, here's my p.o.s. RR24 with a BKP Painkiller.





















Please excuse my horrid picture quality. I'm planning routing in a single coil for the neck, just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Force

feraledge said:


> Force, don't you have an SDX too? Am I mistaking that?



Yes I do but I don't class it as an X Series because it's an awesome axe  I like to stock p'ups too. The only issue is the common E1 string slipping off the board, beyond that, it's amazing (but so is Adrian Smith).


----------



## Force

works0fheart said:


> Anyways, here's my p.o.s. RR24 with a BKP Painkiller.




You think your RR24 is a P.O.S?  Please explain...................


----------



## Blackwinged

works0fheart said:


> Anyways, here's my p.o.s. RR24 with a BKP Painkiller.


Had a white RR24M this summer. The axe was killer. Mine was with an EMG-85 in the bridge, don't like EMG's in particular, but it was good fit for the guitar. Anyway, hope the Painkiller fits it great. 

Btw, here is the pic of my RR24M (sold it to a friend of mine, too good guitar to be sold to someone else, haha)





And two more of my past Jacksons, both are Japanese RR's too (Kevin Bond and Stars RR TN-02):


----------



## works0fheart

Force said:


> You think your RR24 is a P.O.S?  Please explain...................



Well mine has seen a lot of abuse over the last 8 years or so lol. I frequently go over the whole finish with some steel wool to keep it smooth, mainly for the neck feel, but also to keep it from getting that yellow tint but it obviously doesn't look as glossy now. Also, the frets being nickel, I've worn some pretty good grooves into it. I've been planning on getting a stainless steel refret but I don't want to drop the money on it right now. The grooves in the frets really just bother me though because of how it could sound. It annoys me that I paid 1400USD for it and it has nickel frets.



Blackwinged said:


> Had a white RR24M this summer. The axe was killer. Mine was with an EMG-85 in the bridge, don't like EMG's in particular, but it was good fit for the guitar. Anyway, hope the Painkiller fits it great.
> 
> Btw, here is the pic of my RR24M (sold it to a friend of mine, too good guitar to be sold to someone else, haha)



I had an EMG-81 in it stock of course, and it sounded fine, but still, it was that typical EMG sound... I prefer that percussive quality of passive pickups and the painkiller fits the guitar really well imo. Also, I've always heard good things about the 85 in bridge position so I really want to try a guitar like that.

I'm debating on getting an RR24M, but they're so hard to find now, at least for a fair price.


----------



## Blackwinged

Decided to find pics of all my Jackson Rhoads's, and here they are, my previous and current Jackson RR's:



 

 

 

 

 

 



Currently using green Kevin Bond and white Professional. Pretty much my favourite guitars over all, probably I'll never sell 'em. =)


----------



## feraledge

Blue burst RR3s are totally my jam.


----------



## Force

I feel like drinking V after this, what an epic post \m/





But I wont drink V coz it sucks balls


----------



## s4tch

Blackwinged said:


>



Sweet collection. I dig the hell out of that white Professional.


----------



## Blackwinged

feraledge said:


> Blue burst RR3s are totally my jam.


Heh. Sold it just yesterday. =)


s4tch said:


> Sweet collection. I dig the hell out of that white Professional.


Me too.
I just hope to get the yellow and red ones in the future too, both with black bevels.


----------



## eoinbmorg

I've got parts for a jackson partscaster coming in:

Cool Jackson Dinky Electric Guitar Body DXMG T Black Stringthrough Bridge | eBay
2013 Jackson Dinky Guitar Shark Inlays Bound Neck Rosewood Board Project Mint | eBay
New Genuine Schaller 1456 Stud Mount Fine Tuning Guitar Bridge Tailpiece Black | eBay

plus more stuff that I havn't settled on yet. I'm planning on stripping the headstock and leaving it natural, as well as filling the body holes and refinishing in either light blue or another color. All black hardware with possibly a zebra SH-4 JB in the bridge. Not sure if I will go dual hum or H-S and fill the neck cavity. Will probably drop a new tusq nut in there too to help with the string break angle.

Did I do gud? This is going to be my hardtail budget version of the San Dimas 

This is 100% going to get the ladies next semester.


----------



## Force

I'm on the mobile so i cant see the sticker but it looks like a JS neck, white binding instead of ivoroid. The heel might not fit in th DX pocket without modding.

These necks are nice though, they have the speed profile


----------



## eoinbmorg

Force said:


> I'm on the mobile so i cant see the sticker but it looks like a JS neck, white binding instead of ivoroid. The heel might not fit in th DX pocket without modding.
> 
> These necks are nice though, they have the speed profile



Thanks for the heads up. My alternative was building from scratch, so I can break out the files and shape it to fit. Thought I understood they were both from dinky bodies from the X series and therefor should fit.

edit: scratch that, it's off a DKA body.


----------



## Force

I think you'll find it's a JS series, the current pro series don't have binding and sharkfin inlays.

What's the sticker say, India or Mexico?


----------



## eoinbmorg

China, actually. I hope it's not too bad... I'm getting a bit paranoid now.


----------



## Rossness




----------



## Force

What kind of sorcery is this?


.......obviously the good kind


----------



## shadowlife

Rossness said:


>



The Primer Scream is my favorite of the Limited Run series, and that's a pretty cool finish mod you've done!


----------



## Rossness

shadowlife said:


> The Primer Scream is my favorite of the Limited Run series, and that's a pretty cool finish mod you've done!



Its sticky caution tape. It was way cheap, but looks way cool!


----------



## works0fheart

A lot more Rhoads owners in here than I thought. Maybe you guys can relate to me on this then. 

I've been playing my Rhoads for years now and because of that it's hard for me to actually play other shapes outside of V's and offset V's because I'm used to the comfort that they bring with holding the neck more upright when I play, as a classical guitarist would basically. When I have a guitar that is a standard shape like a les paul or strat style or anything like that it feels strange to me having the neck parallel to the floor. I can still play like that, although it's not nearly as comfortable as being able to hold the guitar upright.

Sometimes for instance, I will see a soloist that I think looks like a great guitar and it probably is, but if I try to hold it upright it feels strange to me usually. Because there is more wood beneath the bridge than my Rhoads it causes the guitars neck to be too far up when I play like that, or the input jack is in the way or something. 

I know this is just personal preference and I could perhaps learn to love other shapes, but I've been using my RR24 for so long that most other body shapes just feel odd to me and if I'm comfortable with what I already have then I see no reason to change it.


----------



## Gryphon

Got my 98 RR1 out of my closet. Needs some TLC (new strings and the pots are scratchy)


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

New Jake E Lee signature Charvel


----------



## rg401

Dude ! love the KE1T, any chance to sell it?


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## s4tch

I finally had the time to bring the SLSMG to my tech. Some pics:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/76tvxq4rlow4wo6/Znw79MHXXr






Just can't stop looking at that thing.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Sorry not the most exciting pictures, but two of my favorite guitars


----------



## thatguyupthere

Inazone said:


> DK2M w\ Mike Learn graphic



clearly in this picture, you are able to play the guitar without any strings. you sir, must be a master. 

but on a real note, im just about to order my DK2MQ in chlorine burst so I will soon be able to call my self a proud Jackson owner + member of the club! hopefully I will like it, but hey its better than my Ibanez gio so im sure ill love it!


----------



## Rich5150

[/QUOTE]

I had the some Charvel Model2 eons ago, God I'd live to find another one was def my 1st good guitar


----------



## Continentjustice

Heres a weird one i have owned for about 12 years! Its a 1994 Jackson Concept JDX-94 (made in 1994) 

Its pretty weird because it lacks a floyd and it has a very interesting bridge almost in the style of a Telecaster. 

Body: Basswood 
Fretboard: Rosewood
Neck: Maple

If anyone has some more info or a story behind this model please LET ME KNOW it seems to be one of those rare models that you dont see flat out because nobody bought it! 

I can post more pictures if desired!


----------



## Argus

Here's mine everyone. 

Basswood body with a Matte Polyester finish.

Totally in-love with it and boy was it worth the cheap price. Very lovely axe, aside from the crap amp I have at the moment. 

P.S. The picture quality may be a bit... potato.


----------



## BigBaldIan

^


----------



## Desolate1

My 1994 Custom Shop Arch Top Soloist


----------



## Desolate1

My SLAT-7


----------



## Desolate1

My SLAT-8


----------



## Veritech Zero

A little modification since I first got my hands on this guitar, I think it fits perfectly. 

Pair of production shop custom Duncan's TB-15b and Sh-2n w/ push pull for coil split goodness.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Desolate1 said:


> View attachment 38965
> 
> 
> My SLAT-8




What do you think of these? I know a local guy who is signed on with Jackson and got one for free, but I've never had the chance to ask what he thought.


----------



## Desolate1

Veritech Zero said:


> What do you think of these? I know a local guy who is signed on with Jackson and got one for free, but I've never had the chance to ask what he thought.



I like it other then the pickups but I pretty much knew that before I bought it. I have never been a fan of the EMG 707/808's. I swapped out the 707's within a week of getting my SLAT-7 for Duncan EMTY's which I like alot better. I am still trying to decide what I want to go with pickup wise on the 8. If you are a Jackson fan you will like the neck on it. It feels like the neck on my SLAT-7 only wider. The only issues with mine where some minor finish flaws on the butt end of the guitar and the fact that it comes strung way to light.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Yeah neither am I, hated the 808s in my LTD H-308.


----------



## jahosy

Custom Select SL2H


----------



## groverj3

^ How does she play?


----------



## LeffJoomis

Here are a few pics of my '91 Soloist. 


























Mahogany body, flame maple top (arched), DiMarzio Tone Zone + Air Norton, Schaller Floyd Rose (that outright refuses to go out of tune), quartersawn maple neck (set-neck construction), bound ebony fretboard with reverse sharkfin inlays... I treat her like a queen and she shall forever remain in my possession!


----------



## jahosy

groverj3 said:


> ^ How does she play?




Like butter.  

They're definitely heading on the right track with the custom select line. Quality is comparable to the masterbuilds.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

My latest Jackson addition. Dominion D2. With fake inlays  and black hardware. As soon as I get some disposable income I'll switch out the pickups.


----------



## groverj3

jahosy said:


> Like butter.
> 
> They're definitely heading on the right track with the custom select line. Quality is comparable to the masterbuilds.



I just realized that you must've bought this from the Jackson dealer in Tucson. Love that place.

Jackson Custom Shop Select SL2H Reversed Headstock Black | Rainbow Guitars


----------



## trent6308

jahosy said:


> Like butter.
> 
> They're definitely heading on the right track with the custom select line. Quality is comparable to the masterbuilds.


 
Great to see you flying the Jackson flag once again mate!


----------



## feraledge

@jahosy. I've come back to this page three times today to look at those SL2H pics. That guitar looks so killer it's ridiculous.


----------



## jahosy

feraledge said:


> @jahosy. I've come back to this page three times today to look at those SL2H pics. That guitar looks so killer it's ridiculous.



Thanks mate  It's definitely a guitar for metal. Period. 



trent6308 said:


> Great to see you flying the Jackson flag once again mate!



Always a soft spot for them matie  

And... is that Drenz's daemoness on your Avatar!?!!


----------



## Pandaonslaught

Jackson SL2H-MAH the pups are Joe Barden HBs


----------



## groverj3

So, despite just recently buying a DK2M I'm going to the Jackson dealer in town here to price out a custom select tomorrow. I figure I can unload the DK2M and my pro series soloist to help cover it.

I'll let you all know what specs I decide on.

Owning a custom Jackson has always been a goal of mine. Time to make it happen!


----------



## feraledge

groverj3 said:


> So, despite just recently buying a DK2M I'm going to the Jackson dealer in town here to price out a custom select tomorrow. I figure I can unload the DK2M and my pro series soloist to help cover it.
> 
> I'll let you all know what specs I decide on.
> 
> Owning a custom Jackson has always been a goal of mine. Time to make it happen!



YES!! 
Sounds awesome. So stoked to hear your specs. 

REVERSE THAT HEADSTOCK!!


----------



## groverj3

feraledge said:


> YES!!
> Sounds awesome. So stoked to hear your specs.
> 
> REVERSE THAT HEADSTOCK!!



I'm either doing that or reversing the sharkies. That's not on the options list but I've heard rumblings that they'll do it. In either case, it makes inlays "follow the angle of the headstock" if you know what I mean, and it definitely looks better IMHO.


----------



## groverj3

So, here are the specs (standard unless otherwise noted):

SL2H

Reverse Headstock
Graphite Reinforced Neck
Maple Fretboard
Black Sharkfin Inlays
Black 1980s Logo
Jumbo Stainless Steel Frets
Black Neck and Headstock Binding
Black Hardware
Original Floyd Rose
No Truss Rod Cover
Direct Mounted Pickups, no rings
Body Finish - Vanilla Shake
Neck Finish - Natural Oil
Headstock Finish - Natural Oil

It's nothing too crazy, and if you think it sounds like a DK2M with a few extra appointments you're right. Pickups will be standard because they're upcharging for changes, I'll take the white Duncan Distortions with black poles out of my DK2M. Can one get attached to a set of pickups? I'm not sure, but I've kept those despite putting them in four different guitars 

However, there are two things making me wait on this order. One, the price list specifies a $240 upcharge for urethane finishes and it requires a urethane finish on white or "Vanilla Shake." My dealer ordered a custom select for the store in that finish and was not upcharged for it. So, he wants to confirm for me whether or not this is true. Reversed sharkfins are a no-go, but headstocks are... for $300 more. This might be on the chopping block, as well as the reinforced neck (which is great from a peace of mind standpoint, but when you're using all quartersawn necks I don't know how necessary it is).

The other reason I didn't commit. The dealer has a large run of full-blown custom shop stuff coming in soon. He showed me the mockups of them. All are really really cool. Not EXACTLY the features I was planning on ordering, but awesome in their own right. I would have to try them to see if I'd like the control layout, and I'd have to compromise on the stainless steel frets (I suppose if I really feel like it I could always get it refretted in the future) but there is a certain builder attached to the project that would guarantee I'd own a piece of history.

Decisions... decisions...


----------



## feraledge

Sounds awesome. What was the estimated actual price?
The reverse headstock fee is steep, but if the actual cost is more like $200 then it makes it not quite as bad.
I would say ditch the reinforced neck. Save that for the headstock.


----------



## groverj3

feraledge said:


> Sounds awesome. What was the estimated actual price?
> The reverse headstock fee is steep, but if the actual cost is more like $200 then it makes it not quite as bad.
> I would say ditch the reinforced neck. Save that for the headstock.



The actual price for what I asked for was a little over $2800. If I decide to commit to the build he said it would take 3-4 months, but Jackson has been getting him Custom Select builds pretty fast on average and it hasn't been delayed like the normal custom shop stuff (since the master builders drop everything to make guitars for NAMM/Musikmesse).

The run they're doing would be a little more expensive but would have an even more extremely scalloped heel, HS pickup layout, and a volume control moved toward the edge of the body with a 3-way blade style selector, among other options. Not huge on the blade style selector, but overall it's very tempting. He wouldn't give me all the details because he didn't want me posting it all over the internet ahead of when they get them in .

Interestingly, he said that there are a couple new faces in the custom shop and dealer wait times for runs like he organizes are actually decreasing because of the custom select stuff. However, there are still only like 12 people working on USA Select/Custom Selects and prices are going up. Thanks FMIC.


----------



## feraledge

Are you talking about these?





Personally, in that price range it's better to get what you want over what is possible. But it's good to get a heads up that prices are going up. What percentage off was the actual price compared to the MSRP?


----------



## groverj3

^ Similar in some respects, but they made some significant changes on this run.

I'm leaning toward my specs, but it is pretty damn tempting. Also, since I can't change the control layout on custom selects the fact that their run will have control layouts like the run pictured above is kind of nice. Selects are something like 35-40% off MSRP. Don't quote me on that though. Full-blown custom stuff is different, and dealer runs are different yet again.


----------



## McRonson

Hi Continent, I have the exact same Jackson JDX 94 as yourself. Purchased it in 1994 for £349.00 from Merchant City Guitars in Glasgow, Scotland, still have the receipt, still got the paperwork from servicing it in 2005 and would one day like to sell it a profit! It's definitely an unusual guitar! The action on mine is incredibly low and all round, it plays like a dream. Pups hum a bit, though. Replaced the tuners with locking Gotohs (never got the originals back from the shop that replaced them, sadly). 

A rather rare guitar, indeed! 

All the best, 

McRonson ;-)


----------



## Scrubface05

Never actually posted my two beautiful Jacksons in here! 
RR5 pro
DK27D baritone


----------



## s4tch

^How's the neck on the baritone? Is it like some other Fender-era Dinkys (DK2/DKMG), so on the meatier side, or thin like a Professional from the '90s?


----------



## Scrubface05

It's thinner and VERY comfortable. But it's one of the strongest necks I've ever seen. At one point it sat near a window in a humid room for 2 months, and when I got home to play it, it was almost still perfectly tuned with 0 intonation problems. It's a MIJ model, bolt on, plays and sounds fantastic.
This recording was done with it (don't mind the incoherent writing lol)
https://soundcloud.com/lolzroyce-2/numero-uno-finished
Love the way that guitar sounds and plays.


----------



## shadowlife

feraledge said:


> Are you talking about these?



What model is this?

Scrubface, that's a gorgeous Rhoads!!!


----------



## 1b4n3z

shadowlife said:


> What model ..



That's a run of Custom Selects I believe. The best idea from Jackson in decades, truly


----------



## Kwert

I wish I had better pics but I all I have to deal with is a crappy cell camera and an apartment with bad lighting.







1990 Fusion Pro. The active circuit was removed before I bought it (although I still have it) and I had a kill-switch installed in its place.






Stars J2E


Both play like butter and sound great through my meagre rig.


----------



## groverj3

shadowlife said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Scrubface, that's a gorgeous Rhoads!!!



Custom shop limited run that was done by the Jackson dealer here in Tucson, Rainbow Guitars. They have some stuff in the works right now that will blow your mind. I suggest keeping tabs on their website


----------



## shadowlife

1b4n3z said:


> That's a run of Custom Selects I believe. The best idea from Jackson in decades, truly





groverj3 said:


> Custom shop limited run that was done by the Jackson dealer here in Tucson, Rainbow Guitars. They have some stuff in the works right now that will blow your mind. I suggest keeping tabs on their website



Thanks guys!
I'll be keeping an eye on that site


----------



## haffner1

Kwert said:


> I wish I had better pics but I all I have to deal with is a crappy cell camera and an apartment with bad lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1990 Fusion Pro. The active circuit was removed before I bought it (although I still have it) and I had a kill-switch installed in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stars J2E
> 
> 
> Both play like butter and sound great through my meagre rig.



Let me know when you want to sell that Stars J2E!


----------



## andyjanson

I am an impending newcomer to this club - got a USA Adrian Smith (maple fretboard, obviously) on the way...dat 2 week wait tho


----------



## Blackwinged

Kwert said:


> I wish I had better pics but I all I have to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stars J2E
> 
> 
> Both play like butter and sound great through my meagre rig.


Sweet guitars man! I've had a TN-02 stars RR (must be similar to J2E) and it was just incredible, really perfect - neck, frets, hardware, etc. I don't think even RR1 can seriously beat it.

BTW, got a Stars KBRR recently. Here's current pic of my Jacksons! =)


----------



## feraledge

jahosy said:


> Custom Select SL2H



I don't want to clog your FS thread, but it's still crazy that you're selling this. It's so killer. It almost makes me wish I hadn't bought 3 $1000-ish guitars this year (whoops). 
Would you take a payment plan? 
But seriously, so killer and just insane GAS. If my situation changes, I'd own this in a second (and then a year after shipping back from Oz).


----------



## Force




----------



## Jake

I'm back in the club 

reporting back with pics in a couple days


----------



## Dog Boy

A few more


----------



## SilentKilla78

1990 USA Fusion in Reverse Eerie Dess, picked it up back in March and I love it. Sure is a step-up from my Indo guitar haha. Came with a super distortion in the bridge, the middle and neck have un-marked single coils so i got no idea. A previous owner also thought to put an OFR in and very shoddily made room for it


----------



## Duraesu

My Jackson MM Dominion Sig!


----------



## Jake

Only fitting to follow a Dominion with a Dominion since I'm back in the club now


----------



## Veritech Zero

I already posted this in the blue/green guitar thread, but I'm finishing up with the custom finish on my Jackson Dinky, just need to pick out what pickups I want to match the new bad ass finish


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Veritech Zero said:


> I already posted this in the blue/green guitar thread, but I'm finishing up with the custom finish on my Jackson Dinky, just need to pick out what pickups I want to match the new bad ass finish



I can't tell - is that a natural finish or painted? 

Either way, it looks stellar


----------



## Veritech Zero

Stained quilt maple with a gloss poly finish, 5mm quilt maple cap over the whole body.


----------



## asher

The wine drunk Dominion is super classy. So good.

And I've wanted, irrationally, a KV-2T basically since I started playing guitar. IDK why. Just epic.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

A Charvel 375 Deluxe from the 80's if I remember correctly EDIT: Now has a BKP Miracle Man in the Bridge, and a Sinner in the neck
















And a SoCal


----------



## Luafcm

I just scored this Dinky XL on a trade


----------



## Pav

Dust_to_Dust said:


> A Charvel 375 Deluxe from the 80's if I remember correctly



Is that entire body flamed maple? That looks killer!

And holy shit, you guys have me GASing for a Dominion.


----------



## Thorerges

Bought this baby a couple of months back, custom shop USA Jackson SL2H. Absolutely love it: Here is what it looks like in person.


----------



## VinnyShredz

I recognize that baby from TMZ ^^^


----------



## Thorerges

Vynce_Usurper said:


> I recognize that baby from TMZ ^^^



Yea, I didn't pay $2800 for it, more like $1700. Honestly, even though this is a very high end guitar, $2800 is a bit too much for it. However, I can't complain, I'm never selling this thing because it's amazing.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

Pav said:


> Is that entire body flamed maple? That looks killer!
> 
> And holy shit, you guys have me GASing for a Dominion.



I think so! Either that or a nice veneer. The back of the neck is slightly flamed too


----------



## groverj3

SilentKilla78 said:


> 1990 USA Fusion in Reverse Eerie Dess, picked it up back in March and I love it. Sure is a step-up from my Indo guitar haha. Came with a super distortion in the bridge, the middle and neck have un-marked single coils so i got no idea. A previous owner also thought to put an OFR in and very shoddily made room for it



I love EDS!

You might be able to touch up the clearcoat on top of those chips to keep them from spreading. I'd take it in somewhere and see about that.


----------



## groverj3

I don't own these, but they just popped up on the website for the Jackson dealer here in town. So much 80s!






Note to self: check them out in person tomorrow!


----------



## Luafcm

Thorerges said:


>


Holy crap... even the pickup rings on this thing are sexy. They're metal right?


----------



## Luafcm

groverj3 said:


> I don't own these, but they just popped up on the website for the Jackson dealer here in town. So much 80s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: check them out in person tomorrow!


I just barfed in my moth a little haha. Do these come with zinc for your face and a body glove sticker? J/K, I'd love to have one haha


----------



## Thorerges

Luafcm said:


> Holy crap... even the pickup rings on this thing are sexy. They're metal right?



Theyre plastic, but they look great. Thing is built like a tank though, I'll never sell this baby. 

They have another one in a much cooler color, identical:

Used Jackson Custom Shop Exclusive SL2H-V Soloist Electric Guitar Gun Metal Grey | The Music Zoo


----------



## Pav

So I'm not much on an NGD guy, but I can't help but post a few shots of my first CS.

These two are from the dealer...










And this is one of a few that a photographer-friend of mine took in his apartment. I didn't have the heart to mention the exposure at the time.





I've read/heard some pretty mixed reviews of Jackson's Custom Shop process in recent years. Issues ranging from the shop's inability to interpret a customer's specs to a good-old-fashioned botched final product. Not only did they totally nail what I wanted (which was simple, I'll admit) but they actually exceeded my expectations in a few ways. Pictures don't quite capture how rich the quilt top, the red finish and the quilted binding are in person. I'll be getting more CS Jacksons in the future for sure. If only the wait wasn't so exorbitant...


----------



## Cloudy

DEAR GOD I NEED ALL OF THEM



groverj3 said:


> I don't own these, but they just popped up on the website for the Jackson dealer here in town. So much 80s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: check them out in person tomorrow!


----------



## groverj3

Pav said:


> So I'm not much on an NGD guy, but I can't help but post a few shots of my first CS.
> 
> These two are from the dealer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of a few that a photographer-friend of mine took in his apartment. I didn't have the heart to mention the exposure at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read/heard some pretty mixed reviews of Jackson's Custom Shop process in recent years. Issues ranging from the shop's inability to interpret a customer's specs to a good-old-fashioned botched final product. Not only did they totally nail what I wanted (which was simple, I'll admit) but they actually exceeded my expectations in a few ways. Pictures don't quite capture how rich the quilt top, the red finish and the quilted binding are in person. I'll be getting more CS Jacksons in the future for sure. If only the wait wasn't so exorbitant...



Sweet baby Jesus!

I've definitely seen the few screw ups recently. It seems that everything I've seen since then has been spot-on though. I think they moved into the Fender facility and lost Pablo Santana, who wasn't my favorite builder but it probably increased the workload for the others.

Please tell us the story behind this most wonderous axe of rawk.


----------



## Pav

groverj3 said:


> Sweet baby Jesus!
> 
> I've definitely seen the few screw ups recently. It seems that everything I've seen since then has been spot-on though. I think they moved into the Fender facility and lost Pablo Santana, who wasn't my favorite builder but it probably increased the workload for the others.
> 
> Please tell us the story behind this most wonderous axe of rawk.



It's loosely inspired by this Broderick model, since the look of a red finish with black binding has always caught my eye. And since the Jackson Soloist is probably the most comfortable guitar in the world for me, I essentially wanted a "decked-out" Soloist for my first custom. The neck and body are all mahogany, 3/4" quilt maple archtop (with quilt on teh headstock!), direct-mount pickups, OFR, and I had them mimick the control layout of the Broderick, killswitch and all.

Jackson's usual red and trans red finishes are a little too bright and "candy apple-ish" for my liking, so I attached some pics of a random guitar with a deeper red finish that I liked. They nailed it. In lower light the finish is a VERY dark red, but in direct light everything pops beautifully. Also, I forgot to specify the type of binding I wanted in the work order so I was expecting a flat, plain black, but they had my back there too. I wish I had better pics to demonstrate, but the detail of the binding across the entire guitar is something to behold.










I wasn't expecting that additional scallop where the neck meets the body. VERY nice touch, one that my production Soloist lacks. Also, I'd say the quilt maple top on my guitar is WAY nicer than the Broderick I referenced. All in all I'm beyond satisfied. I was actually kinda nervous going into this, since it was my first custom guitar from anyone. For the amount of coin that a CS Jackson costs, I couldn't help but fear that they would screw mine up somehow.  Obviously not the case here. I've combed over the guitar numerous times and I've only found one real "flaw": there's a tiny blemish on the fretboard at the 20th fret. Tiny enough that I can't really get a decent picture of it. Also tiny enough that no one will ever see it unless they're looking for it, so I really don't care. 

What I did kinda care about were the "quirks" I discovered in the Floyd. The very first time I went to restring the guitar after receiving it, the string lock block of my low E string fell out in two pieces. I have spare blocks so that was no biggie, but once I got it all set up I was also getting "saddle rattle" on the low E. It was the first time I had experienced this problem but one quick google search told me it's a pretty common problem on Floyds and an easy fix, just bend the finger(s) of the tension plate upward so it clamps more tightly. The guitar played beautifully with no flaws right out of the case, so it was pretty obvious that I was a victim of some Floyd Rose QC rather than something they missed in the custom shop. I was also planning on upgrading quite a few components of the Floyd when I got it (would they have done that right in the CS? I didn't even think to ask!) so that stuff was quick and easy to take care of.

As soon as my income improves, a CS Rhoads will be had.


----------



## groverj3

Wow! Great looking guitar!

Hopefully mine will come out as awesome as that. I love the control layout on that and the Broderick.


----------



## groverj3

groverj3 said:


> I don't own these, but they just popped up on the website for the Jackson dealer here in town. So much 80s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: check them out in person tomorrow!



Update: I played the red/white and blue/white ones. They have the same frets as the EVH guitars, which is kind of odd for a Jackson. Smaller than I'm used to, but not true "medium" fretwire, kind of in-between. I also am not a fan of the particular model of single coil in the neck for fast runs. It seems kind of shrill to me. However, the guitars themselves kick major ass and practically play themselves. I'm definitely glad I went with the oil finished neck on my custom, these have that feature as well and it makes a huge difference.

Living about 5 miles from Rainbow Guitars is going to be bad for my bank account...


----------



## beerandbeards

The Jackson 3




DK2




RR5




And the SL3




My phone is dying so I couldnt turn the flash on so poor lighting


----------



## redlol

someone needs to tell jackson to make some decent lefties cus im gassing for a jackson. its either crappy 200 dollar starter model or 2000 dollar soloist, neither of which are options for me. they need to take some cues from schecter and be lefty friendly id play jackson over schecter any day i loved my dinky back when i had it still. could play it for hours just a quality built very playable guitar and had a great sound after i threw in an emg81.


----------



## Pav

^^ You're right, it's always been a little odd that they make cheap lefties and top-shelf lefties with nothing in between. 



beerandbeards said:


> The Jackson 3
> 
> /guitars
> 
> My phone is dying so I couldnt turn the flash on so poor lighting



Oooooohhhhhh man, I love that RR5. I used to own one in trans blue and I still occasionally kick myself for selling it. That neck is still one of the fastest I've ever felt in my life, it was so buttery smooth.


----------



## Samark

That custom archtop is beautiful


----------



## snowblind56

Pav said:


> So I'm not much on an NGD guy, but I can't help but post a few shots of my first CS.
> 
> These two are from the dealer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of a few that a photographer-friend of mine took in his apartment. I didn't have the heart to mention the exposure at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read/heard some pretty mixed reviews of Jackson's Custom Shop process in recent years. Issues ranging from the shop's inability to interpret a customer's specs to a good-old-fashioned botched final product. Not only did they totally nail what I wanted (which was simple, I'll admit) but they actually exceeded my expectations in a few ways. Pictures don't quite capture how rich the quilt top, the red finish and the quilted binding are in person. I'll be getting more CS Jacksons in the future for sure. If only the wait wasn't so exorbitant...


 

Curiously, how long was the build time on this beauty?


----------



## Pav

snowblind56 said:


> Curiously, how long was the build time on this beauty?


From the day I placed the order to the day I received word it was finished was a total of 23 months. The build order gave me an estimated wait time of 18 months but I knew better than to get my hopes up that soon.


----------



## groverj3

Custom shop snowblind 7-string soloist, anyone?


----------



## Pav

groverj3 said:


> Custom shop snowblind 7-string soloist, anyone?



Yes, please!  Sometimes it's depressing how many Jacksons come with the standard black headstock. IMO all of their USA guitars in snow white should have a matching white headstock. Just so sexy.


----------



## djpharoah

groverj3 said:


> Custom shop snowblind 7-string soloist, anyone?



Where is that from?


----------



## Jake

^
Jackson Custom Shop SL7 Snowblind 7 String Soloist | Rainbow Guitars


----------



## djpharoah

Jake said:


> ^
> Jackson Custom Shop SL7 Snowblind 7 String Soloist | Rainbow Guitars



Wow - that's beautiful.... thinking about it.


----------



## groverj3

Living within a 10 minute drive of that store is awesome, yet bad for my finances, lol.


----------



## oracles

My two newest:

DK2:





And an RR3:





And a quick family photo:


----------



## feraledge

I put a zebra Nazgul/Sentient set in my DK1 today. So awesome:





Absolutely love my SL1:





Rest of the gang:


----------



## Force

Sod it, one more update using crappy photos into a lame arse montage


----------



## kmanick

I've been a long time Jackson Charvel guy but I took a walk down Ibanez lane for a couple of years now and I've returned.
MY 1986 jakcson Dinky (12XXserial# the real deal, I love the old originals)








my 2001 SL2H soloist (moved the volume knob and now I'm in love with it all over again)


----------



## snowblind56

Couch shot of Doom! I only have 3 left. Feraledge has the Agent Orange DK1, and the UV Burst and Trans Red Soloists were sold. I do have another Custom Select on order that should be here any day.


----------



## source field

I only have a Charvel SoCal and a Jackson t-shirt for now


----------



## Force

I need to get me one of them shirts........or 2..........or 10..............


----------



## kmanick

add one more to the stable (needed a strat figured why not a charvel strat )


----------



## sehnomatic

I refinished my MIJ era jackson DKMG quite a while ago in metallic tangerine with a couple spray cans. To this day, I'm still too lazy to put a new decal on the headstock


----------



## hazardous

Jackson DK2M in red swirl finish (I think that's what it's called?)

Currently my main guitar in Drop D. Changed the floyd to a gotoh. It's a beast


----------



## feraledge

Just welcomed to my family:


----------



## Force

Crimson swirl. Lovely lovely lovely............

How bout a full shot?


----------



## hazardous

Force said:


> Crimson swirl. Lovely lovely lovely............
> 
> How bout a full shot?









The best shot I have unfortunately. The red jumps at you more in person.


----------



## Force

I know, that's my RR3 at the top of this page, i can never get the swirl to show.


----------



## oracles

hazardous said:


> Jackson DK2M in red swirl finish (I think that's what it's called?)
> 
> Currently my main guitar in Drop D. Changed the floyd to a gotoh. It's a beast



Always wondered if the JT580LP's were interchangeable with the Gotoh. Was it a direct fit or did you have to do some mods to get it to fit?


----------



## electriceye

Pav said:


> I wasn't expecting that additional scallop where the neck meets the body. VERY nice touch, one that my production Soloist lacks. Also, I'd say the quilt maple top on my guitar is WAY nicer than the Broderick I referenced. All in all I'm beyond satisfied. I was actually kinda nervous going into this, since it was my first custom guitar from anyone. For the amount of coin that a CS Jackson costs, I couldn't help but fear that they would screw mine up somehow.  Obviously not the case here. I've combed over the guitar numerous times and I've only found one real "flaw": there's a tiny blemish on the fretboard at the 20th fret. Tiny enough that I can't really get a decent picture of it. Also tiny enough that no one will ever see it unless they're looking for it, so I really don't care.



That is just gorgeous, man. Congrats! I think the one thing that pisses me off about the Jackson USA guitars is that, despite the high prices, the figured tops are just super thin veneers. Most makers give you at least 1/4" top. Not Jackson! It's like 3/32 thin. What you got is what they SHOULD give people.


----------



## Terminator37

Force said:


> Sod it, one more update using crappy photos into a lame arse montage



Very nice collection man!  Did you really put a 25 inch neck on the fusion deluxe, or is it a custom shop?


----------



## Possessed

Pav said:


> So I'm not much on an NGD guy, but I can't help but post a few shots of my first CS.
> 
> These two are from the dealer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of a few that a photographer-friend of mine took in his apartment. I didn't have the heart to mention the exposure at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read/heard some pretty mixed reviews of Jackson's Custom Shop process in recent years. Issues ranging from the shop's inability to interpret a customer's specs to a good-old-fashioned botched final product. Not only did they totally nail what I wanted (which was simple, I'll admit) but they actually exceeded my expectations in a few ways. Pictures don't quite capture how rich the quilt top, the red finish and the quilted binding are in person. I'll be getting more CS Jacksons in the future for sure. If only the wait wasn't so exorbitant...



Being a Jackson/charvel addict, how the hell can i miss such a beauty


----------



## Thorerges

Misha Mansoors sick Jackson Custom shop 8.


----------



## Psmeg

My current collection with the latest addition (4th from left) a 94 JSX Concept in metallic blue.


----------



## asher

Caved and BINd the Wine Drunk Dominion that's been up on eBay.

ed: Or...... not. I just got this:

"Unfortunately, the Jackson was damaged when a customer took it down from the display today. I&#8217;m sorry to have to inform you of this and will immediately refund the transaction. Thank you for your understanding; we hope to do further business with you in the future,"


----------



## feraledge

My USA production Charvels. Amazing guitars. 
I'm about due for taking a photo with a real camera, especially with my current Jackson family.


----------



## awesomeaustin

groverj3 said:


> Custom shop snowblind 7-string soloist, anyone?




Got to play this on before it shipped out. If I recall it was custom order piece that a couple small aesthetic things weren't right and was returned for rebuild. Looks like it was sold to Rainbow. Awesome dudes if you ever get a shot to work with them.

I need to take photos of my herd of Jackson's but there are some that I can't post up just yet.


----------



## F1Filter

awesomeaustin said:


> Got to play this on before it shipped out. If I recall it was custom order piece that a couple small aesthetic things weren't right and was returned for rebuild.



That was a work order that I put in a few years ago. It was missing a top carve and the binding wasnt as originally specified. It's a great guitar (Mike Shannon build), so somebody needs to give it a good home. 

Rebuild arrived last week with the correct top carve and pearloid binding.


----------



## wannabguitarist

^I covet that guitar


----------



## F1Filter

wannabguitarist said:


> ^I covet that guitar



Rly?? OK, well then here's another crappy pic. 

Gtr has already been upgraded with SS screws for the nut and saddles.


----------



## awesomeaustin

F1Filter said:


> That was a work order that I put in a few years ago. It was missing a top carve and the binding wasnt as originally specified. It's a great guitar (Mike Shannon build), so somebody needs to give it a good home.
> 
> Rebuild arrived last week with the correct top carve and pearloid binding.



That's right. I forgot about the carve and the binding thing. My memory failed me. 

I got to try the new one too before it shipped out and it was a really awesome guitar. Kudos to you.


----------



## jahosy

^ So much win  Congrats! And the headstock size looks about right for a 7 string! 

That's a Pablo soloist cut, right?


----------



## F1Filter

awesomeaustin said:


> I got to try the new one too before it shipped out and it was a really awesome guitar. Kudos to you.



Thx dude 



jahosy said:


> ^ So much win  Congrats! And the headstock size looks about right for a 7 string!
> 
> That's a Pablo soloist cut, right?



Thx! Yes the gtr has a Pablo Cut top. Well that's what it used to be called. No idea what it's going to be called now, or if the CS is even going to offer it as an option anymore.


----------



## VinnyShredz

just posted these, but they belong here too


----------



## Edika

Got this recently but haven't done a NGD yet. I wanted to take some better pictures but the weather haven't been cooperating.
It's a KVX10 MIJ from 2005 which seems to have an alder body instead of the basswood they started using at 2006. Condition is pretty good and while I didn't get it as cheap as I wanted too the extras that came with it helped to make it a good a deal. So far what I can say is it's extremely light which is good for the back and not so much for the balance. The Duncan Design pups are decent but nothing to rave about and the jack placement is really uncomfortable playing sitting down without a strap. What I really like is the fixed bridge and the neck. The neck is awesome.


----------



## metallic1

Edika, if you get a cable with an angled plug, it will help big time,
nice king v man


----------



## Edika

metallic1 said:


> Edika, if you get a cable with an angled plug, it will help big time,
> nice king v man



Rep'ed for something that didn't even cross my mind!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

F1Filter said:


> That was a work order that I put in a few years ago. It was missing a top carve and the binding wasnt as originally specified. It's a great guitar (Mike Shannon build), so somebody needs to give it a good home.
> 
> Rebuild arrived last week with the correct top carve and pearloid binding.



Whoa 

Soooooooo effing classy!


----------



## Desolate1

My latest addition. First non-traditional shape guitar and I really dig it. For the price it is a really great playing and sounding guitar I just need to get rid of the EMG's but I haven't decided what I want to go with for pickups yet plus my 8 is next on the docket for a pickup swap.


----------



## Bettershredthandead




----------



## Neilzord

Picked up these two recently! 

The SL2 is exactly what I expected, a nice average price Jackson..... Plays great, feels solid as hell and....... It's silver. My first guitar teacher had a silver Charvel wayyyyy back and I've fancied something silver ever since, so this came up at the right price and I had to have it! Not sure how long it'll be staying for! 

The 1987 Model 4 is so awesome to play, fatter neck than more recent Jacksons more like an ESP horizon which Is a nice change, Although I find them both equally as comfortable. It's 80's looks are just badass and I can't get over how good the condition is for such an old guitar. It was all dirty in a case and clearly hadn't been played for at least 15 years when I picked it up. After a lot of love it's really come to life again!

Anyway... A quick snap of each!


----------



## revivalmode

I dont own this one but I'll just leave this here because this Jackson looks incredibly awesome!


----------



## manu80

Just picked myself a Jackson kelly, reverse head, crazy flame maple neck with rosewood FB. Jackson PU's, JT580LP trem. Some few parts replacement, (the whole screws, trem etc are all rusty) and she'll be ready for pics. I thought KE-3 were loaded in duncan, but there's been so much variations....Ke-5 maybe? I don't know.
Black metallic, and it will get some gold hardware (a la Ke-1)
price: 140 euros. Just for that neck, it's a bargain !!!!!
Pics soon


----------



## Force

revivalmode said:


> I dont own this one but I'll just leave this here because this Jackson looks incredibly awesome!



Interesting, they only have the crackle & swirl on the site, no bengal. This is indeed a concern.


----------



## feraledge

Force said:


> Interesting, they only have the crackle & swirl on the site, no bengal. This is indeed a concern.



I'd be lying if I said I didn't dig the crackle...

I'd also be lying if I said I didn't want this hoodie bad: 




But I'm not paying $60 for it. Just as an experiment, looks like a group of 6 or more could easily get them for $35 a piece.... Hmmm...


----------



## TedintheShed

So, here s mine:







This is a 2003 Jackson DKMG in Cobalt Blue Swirl. It is MIJ. MODS include the original EMG-Hz's were removed by the previous owner and replaced with a Dimarzio Evolution in the bridge and a ToneZone in the neck. The neck pickup is wired as coil-tapped by default and the push/push knob switches it back to full humbucker mode. I originally intended to install an EMG 81 in the bridge and an 89R in the neck, but I am liking these pickups for now. 

I like this guitar but I am undecided if I am going to keep it. If I do, the tremolo will be replaced with a German made Floyd Rose. If I don't, then i will sell and trade up to my life long dream guitar- a 1980's Jackson solosit with a Floyd Rose, in which I would install EMG's or BKP's. I am not a guitarist, but played in metal bands since the 80's as a bassist. I would leave the Jackson to my 16 year old daughter, who currently plays a PRS.


----------



## Possessed

Some Mustaine Vs i have no longer owned


----------



## s4tch

TedintheShed said:


> ...and a ToneZone in the neck...



The Tone Zone is not exactly a neck pickup. Don't you find too bassy? I've had a Tone Zone 7 in an RG7321 for a while, was too dark even in Basswood, I moved it to the bridge, and liked it way-way better.


----------



## TedintheShed

s4tch said:


> The Tone Zone is not exactly a neck pickup. Don't you find too bassy? I've had a Tone Zone 7 in an RG7321 for a while, was too dark even in Basswood, I moved it to the bridge, and liked it way-way better.



He had is set up to default as split (single coil) so when I run it clean it has a really nice crispness to it. Distorted, I get a really nice classic Les Paul style sound (al Sweet Child of mine). I don't finmd issue with it. 

Also, it may not sound as bassy because I have it running into a 25 watt Krank Krankenstien Pro. I am relativey new to guiotar, so I don't know all the tricks yet. Using standard or drop d tunning, and just play my old thrash favorites.


----------



## PaleRider

Hey feraledge, where do you see that sweatshirt for sale?


----------



## feraledge

PaleRider said:


> Hey feraledge, where do you see that sweatshirt for sale?



It's like $60 on ebay.


----------



## PaleRider

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## feraledge

PaleRider said:


> Ok. Thanks.



But if 6 of us decided to go in on it, I think we could do them around $35/each... FWIW.


----------



## Tho

Still at The Music Zoo, soon to arrive in The Netherlands at my door: My Custom Shop Warrior. All mahogany, 1 humbucker and EVH volume pot. Also the volume pot is placed 1/2 inch back.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Looks badass, gongrats!


----------



## eaeolian

Nice.


----------



## eaeolian

manu80 said:


> Just picked myself a Jackson kelly, reverse head, crazy flame maple neck with rosewood FB. Jackson PU's, JT580LP trem. Some few parts replacement, (the whole screws, trem etc are all rusty) and she'll be ready for pics. I thought KE-3 were loaded in duncan, but there's been so much variations....Ke-5 maybe? I don't know.
> Black metallic, and it will get some gold hardware (a la Ke-1)
> price: 140 euros. Just for that neck, it's a bargain !!!!!
> Pics soon



It's an earlier KE-3 before they added the Duncans (in 2004? I can't remember).


----------



## manu80

Oh ok, thx for the info. 
I kept the PU's but tried some axetec hot slag on it (and wanted to change the poles to gold but no screws on the jackson's ones
Stil i may get a JB/Jazz combo with gold poles later. Still waiting some parts to finish it


----------



## manu80

Love the warrior. reverse Headstock can't be wrong.


----------



## Deniz

This is mine on stage with me


----------



## Aso

This is my collection so far(left to right):

1986 Charvel Model 5 - SD Blackouts, Kahler trem
1987 Charvel Model 5 - FU-Tone brass big block, SD Blackouts, Dan Lawrence paint job. This guitar was a mess when I got it
 Jackson DK27 baritone - EMG 81x/89x
 1986 Charvel Model 2 - EMG 81
 1986 Charvel Model 2 - all stock, my first guitar that I bought when I was in the military.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Tho said:


> Still at The Music Zoo, soon to arrive in The Netherlands at my door: My Custom Shop Warrior. All mahogany, 1 humbucker and EVH volume pot. Also the volume pot is placed 1/2 inch back.




That looks great, any more pics?


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Sorry for the double posting, I didn't see this thread the first time around. Here are a few guitars I own and few I've sold.

Jackson KV2 Black



















Jackson KV1 Korina
















Don't own this one anymore, I had to sell it a few years ago unfortunately. This was my own Jackson Custom Shop order through Matts Music. Jackson Death Angel, Trans Black with matching headstock / Mahogany Body / Neck / Quilted Maple Top / Natural Binding / BKP Painkiller in the bridge / Kahler Fixed Bridge / Sperzel Locking Tuners / Volume Knob Placement was a little further back that on Standard USAs / 90s Jackson logo with USA (not made in USA) and the custom shop logo was done as I asked, not like you see on most CS jacksons where they have ''Custom'' on top and ''Shop'' below it. 


















Another one I sold a few years back. Pearl White Jackson KE 1, sorry but the pics are terrible quality on this one.










Another KE 1 I've owned, trans black / quilted maple. I think this one is for sale somewhere at the moment. Seen on either JGP forum or JCF I think. It was an amazing sounding guitar! Bone crushingly heavy!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

Too bad you had to let that death angel go, that thing looks tits!


----------



## Samark

A nice full maple bodied Jackson!

Jackson USA Custom Shop Exotic Flamed Dinky - Trans Black bei ProMusicTools.com


----------



## Possessed

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> Sorry for the double posting, I didn't see this thread the first time around. Here are a few guitars I own and few I've sold.
> 
> Jackson KV2 Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson KV1 Korina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't own this one anymore, I had to sell it a few years ago unfortunately. This was my own Jackson Custom Shop order through Matts Music. Jackson Death Angel, Trans Black with matching headstock / Mahogany Body / Neck / Quilted Maple Top / Natural Binding / BKP Painkiller in the bridge / Kahler Fixed Bridge / Sperzel Locking Tuners / Volume Knob Placement was a little further back that on Standard USAs / 90s Jackson logo with USA (not made in USA) and the custom shop logo was done as I asked, not like you see on most CS jacksons where they have ''Custom'' on top and ''Shop'' below it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one I sold a few years back. Pearl White Jackson KE 1, sorry but the pics are terrible quality on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another KE 1 I've owned, trans black / quilted maple. I think this one is for sale somewhere at the moment. Seen on either JGP forum or JCF I think. It was an amazing sounding guitar! Bone crushingly heavy!



Huge Congrats to your KV1, mark!! It seems the shipping is very fast


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Possessed said:


> Huge Congrats to your KV1, mark!! It seems the shipping is very fast



Hasn't arrived yet Rui, a bit premature with the pics


----------



## remorse is for the dead

My DK2M with SD Nazgul/Sentient


----------



## maliciousteve

After seeing these pictures, I'm dying for a US Jackson.


----------



## manu80

Here are some mor epics about the kelly I spoke about earlier. Reverse head, locking tuners to replace the 2 broken ones, gold washers, some little gold parts here and there as a tribute to the KE-1, Iron slag pu's from axetec with gold poles and black cover added (later maybe some duncan's SH2/4 or lace mastodon serie,we'll see) Schaller-like trem (not using 'em, just blocked to rest my hand on it while muting) to replace the JT580 that was really tired. And look at this neck !!!!!! gorgeous ! For 140 euros, couldn't let a Jap reverse kelly go !
So far it's in a thomann explo case ( a bit too big for a kelly) but i was wondering if the Jackson SKB case was ok for reverse head ?
Thx for looking!
MANU


----------



## s4tch

^Dat flame on the neck


----------



## awesomeaustin

2/3rds of my Jackson/Charvel collection.


----------



## manu80

what was so particular with the LSR tuners? more stable? quicker string change ?


----------



## Tho

My 2 Custom Shop Jacksons!


----------



## awesomeaustin

Tho said:


>



Over that warrior hand!


----------



## electriceye

Tho said:


> My 2 Custom Shop Jacksons!



That Music Zoo Mahogany SL2H is one of my all-time FAVORITES!! I actually held one a few months back when they had a booth at a guitar show in Long Island. It's just so perfect. Congrats to you for snagging one. I WILL add one to my arsenal some day.


----------



## leftyaxeman




----------



## manu80

the warrior is hoooooot


----------



## jahosy

'90s Soloist Professional. Sounds HUGE, even with stock pickups! Definitely on par with the US models, even CS stuffs.... 

- Qtr sawn maple neck thru with poplar wings. 
- ebony fretboard
- MoP inlays and logo


----------



## VinnyShredz

cute doggy


----------



## jorgercrosa

Aso said:


> This is my collection so far(left to right):
> 
> 1986 Charvel Model 5 - SD Blackouts, Kahler trem
> 1987 Charvel Model 5 - FU-Tone brass big block, SD Blackouts, Dan Lawrence paint job. This guitar was a mess when I got it
> Jackson DK27 baritone - EMG 81x/89x
> 1986 Charvel Model 2 - EMG 81
> 1986 Charvel Model 2 - all stock, my first guitar that I bought when I was in the military.



WOW! I have been on the market for a DK27 for quite a while, and more recently I've been searching the web for a 1986 Model 5 (huge MIJ Charvel/Kahler fan here).

You have a pretty awesome collection there! Please let me know if you ever decide to sell one of those.

PS.: I have a 1986 Model 3A that is being upgraded (neck repair, BKPs, Wilkinson trem) and I am currently assembling a 1987 Model 4 neck and a 1986 Model 4 body (BKPs, Kahler trem). As soon as I have all set I will take some pictures for the not so purists out there!


----------



## manu80

MMMM looks like I bought the KE-1 trans black that was posted earlier yesterday on ebay.
There's a lil crack on the binding at the nut and the case is a gator now but it looks like the same one, with the lighter shade on the body wood.
GOt 2 kelly's now. not a fan of having 3 times the same kind of guitar shape, but i 've been wanting a Friedman ke-1 for a long time...
wait and see.

Wanna put it into a jackson case but don't know if I'll go with the kelly shaped case or the rectangular one..


----------



## Possessed

Go with kelly shape one! smaller and lighter! 
That's a good Kelly with SS frets and a new Kahler bridge! Congrats!


----------



## LaceySwiss

Thought I'd post a couple of my Jacksons...
Ghost Flames Soloist




KV2




USA Rhodes - Custom Shop??




DK1 




'88 Soloist


----------



## Samark

Early 90's exotic dinky, quilt top, koa rear!, pau ferro fretboard and matching headstock. This has my gas up to an all time high!


----------



## Overtone

dat rear


----------



## Pav

That Dinky makes me want to spec out a new custom like, now. Holy shit.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Damn, there are some beautiful guitars in this thread!

I have a small favour to ask of the Kelly owners in here, since I'm about to embark on a project that looks a bit like this:






Please excuse the wonky tracing - it was basically just to check that it was going to fit.

Would one of you fine folk be able to tell me what the height of the strings off the face of the guitar is right in between the bridge pickup and the bridge itself? Pleeeease!

While there has never been a more comfortable shape for me to play, I don't want a whammy on this one and I dislike ToM bridges - so I'm keen to try a Hipshot. However, I need to find out how high off the guitar the strings are so I know which bridge to order!

I'm guessing that both the ToM and the various whammy bridges are all at the same height, but if you can post a measurement, can you please also tell me what kind of bridge you have on the guitar in question?

I intend to buy a Jackson neck, as I'm damn sure my talents don't stretch that far just yet - and I promise to post a pic of the completed project in here when it's done.


----------



## Veritech Zero

On my Kelly I have 10mm on the bass side and 9.5mm on the treble side, from the face of the guitar to the bottom of the strings, floyd bridge. Hope that helps!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica

Thanks man - that is very helpful!


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Jackson DKMGT with a set of Seymour Duncan Full Shred.


----------



## Kobalt

remorse is for the dead said:


> Jackson DKMGT with a set of Seymour Duncan Full Shred.


How do they sound in that guitar? I'm curious.


----------



## manu80

Received my kelly 2weeks ago. Looks like this guitar likes to travel 
Really awasome guitar, perfect neck and weight! Love it !


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

manu80 said:


> Received my kelly 2weeks ago. Looks like this guitar likes to travel
> Really awasome guitar, perfect neck and weight! Love it !



I think I used to own that one. Great top on it, CS quality.


----------



## manu80

Yeah it's the same s/n that on the pucs above. Just a crack in the binding at the nut but i can do with it


----------



## ResR

Hey guys, I am looking for RR1s and other special Jackson guitars on the US ebay atm, I am from Europe.

Just found this pretty nice looking Jackson RR1, just some rust, but it wouldn't be the first guitar I bought with some rust on it, I am pretty good at cleaning guitars I guess.
Shipping cost to Europe 225$ USPS Priority, a bit high or what do you guys think? Some import fees will come on top.

1992 Jackson USA RR1 Black Wcustom Factory Pinstripes Real No Reserve Auction | eBay

Would really love to hear some opinions, hope its okay to post links here.

You can also post other RR1s you would suggest that are reasonably priced.


----------



## Thorerges

Question for all *Jackson owners*

I tried my first ever Jackson USA about a year ago. It was a used SL1 Soloist at my local Guitar Center. I absolutely fell in love with the playability and feel of the guitar, it was built for shredding and had a ridiculously thin neck profile that suited my every need. 

Only one tradeoff for this beauty, she was cosmetically in shambles, and the price tag was $1.6k. If it was in top condition, I would've splashed my cash on this thing in a second, but I looked up the neck profile online and found that all Jacksons use almost exactly the same neck profile (12 - 16 compound radius, bla bla).

Anyway, thinking I could buy a similar guitar in better condition, I bought a new Custom Shop Jackson USA Soloist SL2H for about $2k. Guitar arrived, in perfect condition and sounded great, except the neck was much, much thicker and beefier. It plays very well, but I still don't get that shred-friendly feeling that I got from the SL1. 

Is this a common occurrence with Jackson? Online, the neck profile descriptions of the SL1 and SL2H are identical, but they feel radically different. Does anyone else have experience similar to mine? I am keeping the SL2H because of how good it sounds, but I just wished I didn't pass the opportunity buy something I truly enjoyed playing, if it was in beat up condition.


----------



## feraledge

Thorerges said:


> Question for all *Jackson owners*
> 
> I tried my first ever Jackson USA about a year ago. It was a used Dinky SL1 Soloist at my local Guitar Center. I absolutely fell in love with the playability and feel of the guitar, it was build for shredding and had a ridiculously thin neck profile that suited my every need.
> 
> Only one tradeoff for this beauty, she was cosmetically in shambles, and the price tag was $1.6k. If it was in top condition, I would've splashed my cash on this thing in a second, but I looked up the neck profile online and found that all Jacksons use almost exactly the same neck profile (12 - 16 compound radius, bla bla).
> 
> Anyway, thinking I could buy a similar guitar in better condition, I bought a new Custom Shop Jackson USA Soloist SL2H for about $2k. Guitar arrived, in perfect condition and sounded great, except the neck was much, much thicker and beefier. It plays very well, but I still don't get that shred-friendly feeling that I got from the SL1.
> 
> Is this a common occurrence with Jackson? Online, the neck profile descriptions of the SL1 and SL2H are identical, but they feel radically different. Does anyone else have experience similar to mine? I am keeping the SL2H because of how good it sounds, but I just wished I didn't pass the opportunity buy something I truly enjoyed playing, if it was in beat up condition.



12-16 is the radius, which is relative to the fretboard meaning it flattens out towards the heel. It has nothing to do with neck profiles. 
USA Jacksons are hand finished, so there is quite a bit of variation. My SL1 is thinner than most SL2Hs that I have played, but thicker than my DK1. It's a bit beefier than the DK1, but pretty flat. Very shredworthy. I've seen far more SL2Hs than any other USA Jackson and have seen a good deal of variation from like my SL2H to fairly thick.
If you find a SL that you love, you should jump on it. DKs are seemingly always thinner.


----------



## Thorerges

feraledge said:


> 12-16 is the radius, which is relative to the fretboard meaning it flattens out towards the heel. It has nothing to do with neck profiles.
> USA Jacksons are hand finished, so there is quite a bit of variation. My SL1 is thinner than most SL2Hs that I have played, but thicker than my DK1. It's a bit beefier than the DK1, but pretty flat. Very shredworthy. I've seen far more SL2Hs than any other USA Jackson and have seen a good deal of variation from like my SL2H to fairly thick.
> If you find a SL that you love, you should jump on it. DKs are seemingly always thinner.



I have never tried a DK, maybe I should give that model a shot as well. Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

ResR said:


> Hey guys, I am looking for RR1s and other special Jackson guitars on the US ebay atm, I am from Europe.
> 
> Just found this pretty nice looking Jackson RR1, just some rust, but it wouldn't be the first guitar I bought with some rust on it, I am pretty good at cleaning guitars I guess.
> Shipping cost to Europe 225$ USPS Priority, a bit high or what do you guys think? Some import fees will come on top.
> 
> 1992 Jackson USA RR1 Black Wcustom Factory Pinstripes Real No Reserve Auction | eBay
> 
> Would really love to hear some opinions, hope its okay to post links here.
> 
> You can also post other RR1s you would suggest that are reasonably priced.




I'm selling a KV2 with no hardware or pickups. Price negotiable.

Jackson KV2 USA Select King V Brand NEW Defect | eBay


----------



## Pav

Thorerges said:


> Question for all *Jackson owners*
> 
> I tried my first ever Jackson USA about a year ago. It was a used Dinky SL1 Soloist at my local Guitar Center. I absolutely fell in love with the playability and feel of the guitar, it was built for shredding and had a ridiculously thin neck profile that suited my every need.
> 
> Only one tradeoff for this beauty, she was cosmetically in shambles, and the price tag was $1.6k. If it was in top condition, I would've splashed my cash on this thing in a second, but I looked up the neck profile online and found that all Jacksons use almost exactly the same neck profile (12 - 16 compound radius, bla bla).
> 
> Anyway, thinking I could buy a similar guitar in better condition, I bought a new Custom Shop Jackson USA Soloist SL2H for about $2k. Guitar arrived, in perfect condition and sounded great, except the neck was much, much thicker and beefier. It plays very well, but I still don't get that shred-friendly feeling that I got from the SL1.
> 
> Is this a common occurrence with Jackson? Online, the neck profile descriptions of the SL1 and SL2H are identical, but they feel radically different. Does anyone else have experience similar to mine? I am keeping the SL2H because of how good it sounds, but I just wished I didn't pass the opportunity buy something I truly enjoyed playing, if it was in beat up condition.



Are you sure you remember the model name correctly? If so, it's possible that Guitar Center mislabeled it, since they're known to do that. There is no "Dinky SL1 Soloist." The SL1 is a Soloist model and the Dinky is its own thing, different from the Soloist. I'd be willing to bet you played a Dinky in the store that they mislabeled. Dinkys always have slimmer necks than Soloists but all Jacksons will have the compound radius.


----------



## Thorerges

Pav said:


> Are you sure you remember the model name correctly? If so, it's possible that Guitar Center mislabeled it, since they're known to do that. There is no "Dinky SL1 Soloist." The SL1 is a Soloist model and the Dinky is its own thing, different from the Soloist. I'd be willing to bet you played a Dinky in the store that they mislabeled. Dinkys always have slimmer necks than Soloists but all Jacksons will have the compound radius.



Thank you so much for pointing that out. Yes it was an SL1, not a dinky.

However in regards to your slimmer neck statement, looks like i have to check out the Dinky models. 

A second question, why is it all these GC don't have an Jackson USA models? I thought Jackson USA was the go to brand for high end production guitars.


----------



## Force

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> I'm selling a KV2 with no hardware or pickups. Price negotiable.
> 
> Jackson KV2 USA Select King V Brand NEW Defect | eBay




Not here you're not, read the rules.


----------



## s4tch

Thorerges said:


> Thank you so much for pointing that out. Yes it was an SL1, not a dinky.
> 
> However in regards to your slimmer neck statement, looks like i have to check out the Dinky models.



Dinky: bolt-on superstrat. Soloist: neckthru superstrat. First, I'd decide on which construction I want, then I'd try to hunt down either a USA model or an old Professional.

Professional series were all made in Japan, with very strict quality control, wood selection, and also fine hardware and electronics. You may find some Schaller-made bridges on these. Also, as far as I know Japanese Soloists were not hand made, so the neck profile should be the same on all of these. This must be a ridiculously good guitar:
Jackson Professional Soloist XL Electric Guitar Neck Thru | eBay

This is a fairly objective comparison between an USA RR1 and a MIJ Rhoads Professional:
Jackson Rhoads guitars, In-depth comparison of the Rhoads Pro and the RR1
See the differences for yourself. Also note that later Pro series were not as good as in the '90-95 (maybe '96-97) era. Those are real gems.

I'd also add that ALL Professionals had thin necks, built for shredding. No exception. If a Professional has been taken care of, you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Thorerges

s4tch said:


> Dinky: bolt-on superstrat. Soloist: neckthru superstrat. First, I'd decide on which construction I want, then I'd try to hunt down either a USA model or an old Professional.
> 
> Professional series were all made in Japan, with very strict quality control, wood selection, and also fine hardware and electronics. You may find some Schaller-made bridges on these. Also, as far as I know Japanese Soloists were not hand made, so the neck profile should be the same on all of these. This must be a ridiculously good guitar:
> Jackson Professional Soloist XL Electric Guitar Neck Thru | eBay
> 
> This is a fairly objective comparison between an USA RR1 and a MIJ Rhoads Professional:
> Jackson Rhoads guitars, In-depth comparison of the Rhoads Pro and the RR1
> See the differences for yourself. Also note that later Pro series were not as good as in the '90-95 (maybe '96-97) era. Those are real gems.
> 
> I'd also add that ALL Professionals had thin necks, built for shredding. No exception. If a Professional has been taken care of, you can't go wrong with it.



Thanks a lot. I never actually tried the Pro series. I've tried a few of the USA ones and I was blown away so never really looked towards eastern made ones.


----------



## s4tch

Just look for guitars with "Professional" on the headstock. Later, the Professional series was replaced by the "Pro" models, and although they are still good bang for the buck, they lack something compared to the old Professionals.

That's the real thing:







I've had a DR5 from '96, and compared to the older ones, that wasn't anything special. It was still better than any MIJ Dinky I've seen from the '00s.


----------



## Kobalt

Thorerges said:


> A second question, why is it all these GC don't have an Jackson USA models? I thought Jackson USA was the go to brand for high end production guitars.


Goes with demand and supply. The USA Select Series is built on orders, which means unless Jackson has it, they have to build it for you...and that's up to six months of the waiting game, usually.


----------



## Samark

Some awesome early/mid 90's Jacksons



















The green Dinky is beautiful


----------



## maliciousteve

I love the look of that Koa Soloist


----------



## manu80

Well looks like a KV Pro will join my KE-1 soon 
Kv pro were japanese, right ? good choice ?


----------



## maliciousteve

The old Pro series guitars rivaled the USA guitars for a while. A lot of people who owned them thought that they were pretty much the same guitar at one point which I why they stopped building them as people weren't buying the USA models.


----------



## feraledge

maliciousteve said:


> The old Pro series guitars rivaled the USA guitars for a while. A lot of people who owned them thought that they were pretty much the same guitar at one point which I why they stopped building them as people weren't buying the USA models.



Pro here is short for "Professional Series". They have Professional on the headstock. The Pro Series was made in Japan, though more budget, the DK2M is a force to.be reckoned with.
The new Pro Series is made in Indonesia for neck thru and Mexico for bolt ons. The Dinkys are great, the RR I have is really nice, so I trust the KVs are as solid. Early Pro KVs are notably hard to come by. All of the SL2s I tried have significant issues though. The MIJ SL3s were killer.


----------



## HollowmanPL

Any opinions about the new Jackson soloists compared to the SL1/SL2?


----------



## Desolate1

Samark said:


> Some awesome early/mid 90's Jacksons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green Dinky is beautiful



That green Dinky is what I used as my starting point for my Custom Shop Soloist I ordered back in 94 (see pic. a couple of pages back). Back then I was quoted 6 months build time and it took just over 9. I could not imagine waiting over 2 years it takes to get a guitar out of their Custom Shop now and the price tag they have.


----------



## feraledge

HollowmanPL said:


> Any opinions about the new Jackson soloists compared to the SL1/SL2?



The necks are worlds apart. SL1/2H is a bit fatter, but flatter. The SL2 is an unfinished back with speed neck profile. Very fast. 
But the quality on the USA Jacksons are far superior. I think the new Pro Series has some really amazing options and great guitars, but for some reason every SL2 I've seen has had quality issues. Primarily with sprouting frets.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

That koa soloist is really nice, wonder if it's still with the original owner. 

Here is another nice SLATQH

http://s15.postimg.org/75cv8mbaj/Jackson_P90.jpg


----------



## cow 7 sig

yea,i got a few =)


----------



## feraledge

cow 7 sig said:


> yea,i got a few =)



Is this in reference to the koa soloists? If so, that is crucial taunt. Pics! Pics! Pics!!


----------



## cow 7 sig

feraledge said:


> Is this in reference to the koa soloists? If so, that is crucial taunt. Pics! Pics! Pics!!



no sorry.should have been more specific .i have a few Jackson/Charvels.like,18 of them.


----------



## manu80

Thx guys. It's a pro mustaine from 94, seems like a obl as a neck pu and a seymour duncan as a bridge pu.
1000 euros sounds fair.
I was also looking at the rrmg( matt grey ) or the v's ( lack of ou's ring makes it hreat visually , still the raw neck looks less ok to me) but can't say no to a mustaine. So a jackson addict  !!!!!!


----------



## bloodjunkie

Have to agree on people with that koa model, I wish they still had simple and nice looking guitars available like that one. Always kind of wanted a COW sig too but haven`t seen one around for years now.


----------



## LeffJoomis

maliciousteve said:


> The old Pro series guitars rivaled the USA guitars for a while. A lot of people who owned them thought that they were pretty much the same guitar at one point which I why they stopped building them as people weren't buying the USA models.



I have a '91 Jackson Soloist Pro made in Japan. It's as good as a Jackson can get.


----------



## FRETPICK

They still haven't made Paradise Lost's Embers Fire Jackson.


----------



## Samark

Desolate1 said:


> That green Dinky is what I used as my starting point for my Custom Shop Soloist I ordered back in 94 (see pic. a couple of pages back). Back then I was quoted 6 months build time and it took just over 9. I could not imagine waiting over 2 years it takes to get a guitar out of their Custom Shop now and the price tag they have.



Can't believe I missed that! Looks really nice, send me a PM if it's for sale 

I agree with you guys, really wish Jackson would bring back some "exotic" woods and build some like they did in the 90's


----------



## Desolate1

Samark said:


> Can't believe I missed that! Looks really nice, send me a PM if it's for sale
> 
> I agree with you guys, really wish Jackson would bring back some "exotic" woods and build some like they did in the 90's



Nice try but that ones going to go in the ground with me. I will take some better pics of it latter and post them up.

All the catalog pages showing different Jackson's made of exotic woods are Custom Shop instruments and where never production models although they used to do limited production runs from the Custom Shop of guitars and some of these used some exotic woods. They made a Dinky that was solid flamed maple that was just sick. So you could get a Jackson made of any wood you want as long as you don't mind waiting 2+ years and taking out a second mortgage on your house. I would love to do another guitar through the Custom Shop but their is no way I am waiting over two years for a guitar. I may do a guitar through their Custom Select though as the wait time is about what I waited for my Custom Shop back in the day only the price tag is going to be quite a bit higher but I have a hell of alot more money now then I did when I was 16.


----------



## Thorerges

Thought this dinky looked outrageously good.


----------



## Samark

Desolate1 said:


> Nice try but that ones going to go in the ground with me. I will take some better pics of it latter and post them up.
> 
> All the catalog pages showing different Jackson's made of exotic woods are Custom Shop instruments and where never production models although they used to do limited production runs from the Custom Shop of guitars and some of these used some exotic woods. They made a Dinky that was solid flamed maple that was just sick. So you could get a Jackson made of any wood you want as long as you don't mind waiting 2+ years and taking out a second mortgage on your house. I would love to do another guitar through the Custom Shop but their is no way I am waiting over two years for a guitar. I may do a guitar through their Custom Select though as the wait time is about what I waited for my Custom Shop back in the day only the price tag is going to be quite a bit higher but I have a hell of alot more money now then I did when I was 16.



Never know unless you try 

Yep I'm definitely aware of this, I currently have on order through the Custom Shop. Was having a dig as I would like too see some more limited runs popping up (cloud9 Soloist, Koa) etc

Grab some more shots of the green machine if you get a chance






Some more Koa to fuel the gas


----------



## Overtone

Is anyone interested in an SL1 from the San Dimas custom shop? One of the last soloists made there, judging by the serial #. Some very visible fret divets, and the finish doesn't really show because of extensive clear coat swirling/scratching, but it plays and sounds great. Has a kahler. $1699 asking price. Almost no chips or damage anywhere... just a relatively light one at the headstock tip. It plays like a beast and the pickups sound good. I haven't tried the trem out, though. The finish is a metallic dark blue, but it looks like just dark blue due to the clearcoat's condition. 

I'm tempted myself, but I feel like I'll just stick with my '85 single hum soloist. If I was looking to have a substitute, or spend more time playing this style of music I'd be going for it. PM me if you're interested and I'll tell you where you can find it.... I'd rather see it go to the SS.org community if I'm not gonna own it. I do think the price is a little on the high side, but then again the guitar is in great condition for 29 years old!


----------



## V_man

Hi my name name is Andres. I am from Chile, this is my first post and I didn't resist the temptation to post here first. These are my two jacksons a sl2h transblack and a rr1t eerie dess swirl. Enjoy the pictures.



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## feraledge

^ Look at this guy! First two posts are pics of killer guitars and they're posted on correctly. 

I like.


----------



## Pav

I love Eerie Dess Swirl so effin' much.


----------



## Thorerges

I wish Jackson focused more on their USA stuff than the import models.


----------



## Thorerges

Samark said:


> Never know unless you try
> 
> Yep I'm definitely aware of this, I currently have on order through the Custom Shop. Was having a dig as I would like too see some more limited runs popping up (cloud9 Soloist, Koa) etc
> 
> Grab some more shots of the green machine if you get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more Koa to fuel the gas



That was for sale at Sweetwater. I think it went for about $4300.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I can't afford a USA custom so I had to make due with power tools and sandpaper 






I really should take some good pictures of the fusion now that it's done. Gorgeous one-piece mahogany body that just glows in the sunlight. Thinking of tracking down another one to replace the LTD. Or maybe a Charvel Model 7. Or a Soloist Pro. Too many choices


----------



## manu80

tomorrow will be great !!!


----------



## manu80

Well , it's raining here and as you heard France is a bit sad right now....
SO a bit of black sunshine came this morning to give my KE-1 a little company.
It's in overall good condition for a 20 years axe (damn...20 years...) , japanese but great as usual, a lil ding at the headstock and one on the lower horn but still, it's fine. Replace all the screws etc, a bit of oil on the neck, a good cleaning and we're set. It has a OBL in the Neck and a Duncan (JB I guess) in the bridge. i thought the early combo was OBL/jackson J92 but hey you never know. Got to replace the volume for the bridge it was removed to have both of the Pu's on One knob. We'll see later. To my surprise, the middle position sounds damn bluesy, very round on the bend, surprising in the best way possible.
Now I let my GAS rest a bit. well, 'til Namm !!!!!!


----------



## Leurdamort

In order:

Jackson King V Pro Dave Mustaine - Jackson KV7 CS Washed Out Black - Jackson Demmelition


----------



## manu80

ooooooh this KV7 is gorgeous.....


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Any more pics of the KV7? Would love to see that finish up close, not a colour I've seen before. Great looking guitar.


----------



## Desolate1

That KV7 is badass!!!


----------



## Leurdamort

Some pictures here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/272174-jackson-7s-appreciation-thread-4.html


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Cool stuff, that really is a great looking finish. What's the body wood? Really nice looking grain.


----------



## Leurdamort

Full Korina


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

I thought so, Korina neck?


----------



## Blackwinged

Well, long time gone since I posted here. Some Jacksons passed and some came. I think I'm done for quiet a long time with trades/sales/buyings and here is my current arsenal, hehe. 

L-R:
- Jackson JS32 Rhoads 2014 with OFR and EMG-HZ (surprisingly not bad at all for Chinese made Jackson)
- Jackson Kevin Bond Rhoads 2005 with SH-5 currently (recently obtained in trade for my 1990 Rhoads Pro and I love KBRRs in green, just couldn't resist)
- Jackson Kevin Bond Rhoads 2005 with DiMarzio DAX (my old and beloved one - most played guitar I think)
- Jackson RR1 2007 with SH-6/SH-2 currently (I just can't live without a great white black-bevelled neckthru RR)
- Charvel Model 5A 1988 with DiMarzio X2N currently (the old poplar beast from 80's!)






Sorry for poor photo as always. =)


----------



## manu80

Like the black/green bevels !
Got to add some pics of my SL2 Pro soloist. We've got sales in guitar stores right now and it was 599 euros instead of 800 so...yeah didn't hesitate long. Just got to get rid of some other axes now


----------



## Thorerges

For all interested, I am selling this in the gear exchange, trying to buy a Misha Mansoor signature (once it comes out).


----------



## HML

Hello everyone
I have bought a used 1997 Jackson USA SL1 pre Fender last month.
I found that there are 6 spacers under the locking nut of Floyd Rose. 
Could someone tell me it is regular or not ?
Is there anyone owned a old Jackson guitar like mine or older than mine? 
Could you take some pictures of nut's side to me if your Jackson guitar is the same condition ?

Thanks you!


----------



## Overtone

That is all 100% normal if I understood you correctly.


----------



## Dooky

HML said:


> Hello everyone
> I have bought a used 1997 Jackson USA SL1 pre Fender last month.
> I found that there are 6 spacers under the locking nut of Floyd Rose.
> Could someone tell me it is regular or not ?
> Is there anyone owned a old Jackson guitar like mine or older than mine?
> Could you take some pictures of nut's side to me if your Jackson guitar is the same condition ?
> 
> Thanks you!


No, I'm pretty sure mine doesn't look like that. I have the exact same guitar (2001 SL1 pre-fender). I'll have a look tonight when I get home from work and take a picture for you. I'd say the previous owner has made the modification for some reason.


----------



## eaeolian

HML said:


> Hello everyone
> I have bought a used 1997 Jackson USA SL1 pre Fender last month.
> I found that there are 6 spacers under the locking nut of Floyd Rose.
> Could someone tell me it is regular or not ?
> Is there anyone owned a old Jackson guitar like mine or older than mine?
> Could you take some pictures of nut's side to me if your Jackson guitar is the same condition ?



That's a fair amount of shim. Maybe a replacement nut?


----------



## HML

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Aso

New Jackson added to the heard this week. 2007 DK2M that came with a floyd upgrades brass big block. I had the stock pickups replaced with a set of Lundgren M6s and setup and tuned to C#. Have to say I really like these new pickups.


----------



## Kride

I love the neck of my 650 XL. Anyone know if any of the bolt-on models have similar profile/dimensions? Afraid they're too flat and thin... like on most of the Jackson bolt ons.

Pic of my baby, from 1989


----------



## Kride

Kride said:


> I love the neck of my 650 XL. Anyone know if any of the bolt-on models have similar profile/dimensions? Afraid they're too flat and thin... like on most of the Jackson bolt ons.



Anyone?


----------



## xzacx

Here's my current lineup. I always want to try out new stuff, and then I'm disappointed it's not a Jackson. I think I'm starting to learn a lesson hahaa.

RR1T
Custom Shop Demon 7
Custom Shop San Dimas
'87 SL1 that's currently under repair


----------



## jrstinkfish

Joined the club a couple of months ago, but have been waiting to get a single-hum pickguard for my MIJ So-Cal before really considering it _mine_  Finally dropped the cash on one after Christmas, and it arrived from Pickguardian a few days ago. Gotta wait for a nice sunny day for pics for my NGD, but here it is in the back of my car after I picked it up from the shop (had them set it up and install an X2N for me).


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Ebay win for $250. Glad the guitar is in mint condition. Now to replace those EMGs with Invaders.


----------



## Kobalt

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ebay win for $250. Glad the guitar is in mint condition. Now to replace those EMGs with Invaders.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1430805343_cc9b9160edef6d61def3d2031f3a6524


Love DKMG/T/TFF's. Awesome score.


----------



## feraledge

DKMGs are absolutely insane guitars for the prices they can go for.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

DKMGs and DXMGs are great gigging guitars, they hold up pretty well and are road worthy. I have a bunch of DXMGs. Thinking of getting a DKMG fleet. Hahaha


----------



## Fathand

Backstory: I like strats. A lot. Thus I was going to get a strat with a floyd ( the Fender MIM Standard with a top loaded FR1000/Special) - but then I looked at some Namm 2015 videos and found something I'm going to get instead:






Warren DeMartini Pro Mod Snake - MIM, Specs:
*
General*
Model Name: Warren DeMartini Signature Snake Pro Mod 
Model Number: 2969197591 
Series: Pro Mod 
Body Style: Dinky MSRP: $1,904.75 
 *
Neck*
Number of Frets: 22, Jumbo Frets 
Fretboard Radius: 12" to 16" Compound Radius (304.8mm to 406.4mm) 
Neck Material: 1-Piece Bolt-On Quartersawn Maple 

 *Electronics*
Bridge Pickup: Seymour Duncan® Custom Design Warren DeMartini 
Neck Pickup: Seymour Duncan® Quarter Pound Flat SSL-4 Single-Coil Strat® 

 *Hardware*
Hardware: Chrome 
Bridge: Floyd Rose® FRT-O1000 Double-Locking Tremolo - Top Mount 

 *Other Features*
Unique Features: Knurled Flat-Top Control Knobs, Black Dot Position Inlays

How cool is that?  (Very, that's why I'm getting one - never dreamed about the US version, too expensive for me). And sorry about the rant, didn't really find a better thread for this expression of joy.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Hm I got a trans black SL2H-MAH coming in, 2006 made I think. Ought to be a fine guitar :> Maybe next week!


----------



## vividox

Hello all, thought I may as well come join the party. I've got two Jacksons:

DKMG (2002; black)
Back when they came with those awful 20 Db boost knobs. I was 17 when I got it and it was my first 'real' guitar. It was also the only guitar I played for 12 years, so it has some crazy miles on it. After around 7 or 8 years, I decided to graduate from EMG-HZs, got some green DiMarzio Evolutions, and pulled the 20 Db boost and all the active pickup / battery wiring. The back wiring panel has actually been so heavily used that the old screw holes were stripped and I had to jump up to a higher gauge screw just to keep the plate from falling off. Also went thru a (drastically needed) fret dress last year. Still such a solid guitar even after all the abuse.

DK7-M (2014; metallic black)
Had it about six weeks now. First seven string. Absolutely loving it. As solid as the DKMG is, jumping up to the Pro Series level is a dramatic difference. Not of fan of the Seymour Duncan Distortions, so I'll be putting in a green D-Activator and LiquiFire early next week.

I'll try to get some pictures up next week once I have the new PUPs installed.


----------



## Pav

I have the same DKMG, only from 2006. I also did the same electronic work on it, replacing the EMG HZs and active boost with set of DiMarzios. That guitar is an absolute workhorse that I'll never get rid of. With a good setup, it plays every bit as well as much higher-end guitars.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## manu80

Inject the venom ! 
Love the satin finish !


----------



## Thanatopsis

Got my first Jackson about a year ago, an SLSMG, and love it just as much if not more than the day I got it. I swapped the pickups so now the 85 is in the bridge. Overall I prefer it however there are some characteristics of the 81 I in the bridge I miss, typically I prefer a ceramic magnet there. With the way it came, I felt there was kinda a thin-ness with the 81 in the bridge. The 85 fattened it up nicely and with the 81 in the neck it balances it out nicely.


----------



## Pav

^^ Maybe try an 81-X in the bridge sometime? I still haven't tried out the EMG X pickups yet myself, but I hear they typically "solve" most of the perceived shortcomings of EMG's most popular models.

That's a nice axe too...I often find myself wishing I had snagged an SLSMG before they were discontinued.


----------



## fastmerc

These are my four currently in the collection:


----------



## Charlz

Jacksons are my fav! Love this thread!!


----------



## shadowlife

fastmerc said:


> These are my four currently in the collection:



Love that Rhoads with the space graphic!


----------



## fastmerc

shadowlife said:


> Love that Rhoads with the space graphic!



Thanks! Me too, I think its an 86' can't remember off the top of my head, but its an early US model.


----------



## Bleach31

Mine! I also have a JS-22 7 and the new metallic blue DK2M on the way!


----------



## 59Bassman

Fathand said:


> Backstory: I like strats. A lot. Thus I was going to get a strat with a floyd ( the Fender MIM Standard with a top loaded FR1000/Special) - but then I looked at some Namm 2015 videos and found something I'm going to get instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren DeMartini Pro Mod Snake - MIM, Specs:
> *
> General*
> Model Name: Warren DeMartini Signature Snake Pro Mod
> Model Number: 2969197591
> Series: Pro Mod
> Body Style: Dinky&#8482; MSRP: $1,904.75
> *
> Neck*
> Number of Frets: 22, Jumbo Frets
> Fretboard Radius: 12" to 16" Compound Radius (304.8mm to 406.4mm)
> Neck Material: 1-Piece Bolt-On Quartersawn Maple
> 
> *Electronics*
> Bridge Pickup: Seymour Duncan® Custom Design Warren DeMartini
> Neck Pickup: Seymour Duncan® Quarter Pound Flat&#8482; SSL-4 Single-Coil Strat®
> 
> *Hardware*
> Hardware: Chrome
> Bridge: Floyd Rose® FRT-O1000 Double-Locking Tremolo - Top Mount
> 
> *Other Features*
> Unique Features: Knurled Flat-Top Control Knobs, Black Dot Position Inlays
> 
> How cool is that?  (Very, that's why I'm getting one - never dreamed about the US version, too expensive for me). And sorry about the rant, didn't really find a better thread for this expression of joy.



Holy crap. Never owned a Sig guitar, but I WILL have one of these. That snake guitar was up there with Lynch's Kami as my dream guitar back in the 80's.

EDITED: Oh. Just realized that Charvel is using Fender's new MSRP=much closer to reality system, so this will be a MIM Charvel at almost $2K. That just entered the "list of crap that ain't happening" for me. Not a MIM hater, I've just yet to feel any MIM guitar worth that kind of dough.


----------



## feraledge

I'm right there with you. Dream guitar, but MIM and Sam Ash has it listed at $1400 without a case. What are they thinking?


----------



## cip 123

Hey does anyone know if there are any of the old 80's charvel/jacksons with maple or ebony boards?


----------



## fastmerc

cip 123 said:


> Hey does anyone know if there are any of the old 80's charvel/jacksons with maple or ebony boards?



Lots of them


----------



## cip 123

fastmerc said:


> Lots of them



know any specific models?

All i'm finding is Roeswood and I just don't get along with that at all.


----------



## fastmerc

cip 123 said:


> know any specific models?
> 
> All i'm finding is Roeswood and I just don't get along with that at all.



Model 1, 1a, 1c, model 4, 375 deluxe, model 7, fusion deluxe can be found with maple boards. 

Various USA models will have maple or ebony as most were custom ordered back then.


----------



## cip 123

Cheers!


----------



## technomancer

59Bassman said:


> Holy crap. Never owned a Sig guitar, but I WILL have one of these. That snake guitar was up there with Lynch's Kami as my dream guitar back in the 80's.
> 
> EDITED: Oh. Just realized that Charvel is using Fender's new MSRP=much closer to reality system, so this will be a MIM Charvel at almost $2K. That just entered the "list of crap that ain't happening" for me. Not a MIM hater, I've just yet to feel any MIM guitar worth that kind of dough.



Might want to check your research, they're going to be $1399 retail. Here they are for preorder at Sam Ash.

Charvel Warren DeMartini Signature Snake Pro Mod Electric Guitar


----------



## 59Bassman

technomancer said:


> Might want to check your research, they're going to be $1399 retail. Here they are for preorder at Sam Ash.
> 
> Charvel Warren DeMartini Signature Snake Pro Mod Electric Guitar



Thanks for that. $1399 is a bit better, but still steep. I'll see if I can check one out somewhere local. At $1400, I may be able to mentally justify it.


----------



## Thanatopsis

Pav said:


> ^^ Maybe try an 81-X in the bridge sometime? I still haven't tried out the EMG X pickups yet myself, but I hear they typically "solve" most of the perceived shortcomings of EMG's most popular models.
> 
> That's a nice axe too...I often find myself wishing I had snagged an SLSMG before they were discontinued.


I've never had the chance to use any of the X models. Would love to try them in this though, both the 81x & 85x. If you want one, I recommend still getting one used, it's a great guitar, especially for the price. I paid $400 at Guitar Center for mine and if the tag on it didn't say used and I didn't know they had been discontinued for a couple years, I would have assumed it was new. It was in absolutely flawless condition. I've seen new guitars in worse shape. In addition to it being my first guitar with active pickups, it's also my first neck thru(and won't be the last). I've never used any other neck-thrus other than one of a friends many years ago. I know the upper fret access is excellent with them, but have been wondering if it's typically this good or if Soloists have particularly good access even for a neck thru.


----------



## Fathand

59Bassman said:


> Thanks for that. $1399 is a bit better, but still steep. I'll see if I can check one out somewhere local. At $1400, I may be able to mentally justify it.



And for us Europeans - thomann.de lists it for about a 1000 euros (under a grand from session.de!), but it's listed as "not yet available" and coming around early May. I mailed them and they're not committing to that price either.. so depending on currency fluctuations etc. I'm fearing it might be somewhere around 1200-1300 euros eventually. :/

If they bump the price and the new dave murray sig is notably cheaper I've got a problem at my hands.


----------



## DeepSixed

Here's my modest family, in order of Acquisition

RR5FR Rhoads:







It was my dog's birthday when these were the stupid deal of the day, so what better way to celebrate?

JS23 Dinky:






This is a surprisingly nice guitar for the $89 I paid for it new. I wanted something with a Jackson compound radius neck as a dedicated Eb guitar to leave out on a stand to play Rocksmith with. Trem is useless, but pickups are surprisingly decent.

SD-1 Pro Mod Super Stock:






As soon as I saw these I knew I was in trouble. My wife didn't, but she soon learned.

latest addition (just a couple weeks ago) DST-1 Star:






Always wanted a Star and never had a guitar with EMGs, so when MF had these for $299, I had to pull the trigger. I've seen mixed reviews on Desolations, but I'm plenty happy with this one for that price. There's some filler around the inlays and the transition from painted body to unpainted neck isn't very elegant, but setup/playing-wise she's A-OK. After a couple weeks with EMGs I see why Zakk Wylde is such a pinch harmonic fiend. They just fly out of these.


----------



## Force

^^^ Nice bunch. Yeah, the Deso Stars are awesome, there must've been some real dogs for the amount of criticism they got but mine is incredible. I'm most likely gonna use it to record our next album.


----------



## feraledge

^ That Super Stock  < Emoticon needs more hair.


----------



## vividox

vividox said:


> Hello all, thought I may as well come join the party. I've got two Jacksons:
> 
> DKMG (2002; black)
> Back when they came with those awful 20 Db boost knobs. I was 17 when I got it and it was my first 'real' guitar. It was also the only guitar I played for 12 years, so it has some crazy miles on it. After around 7 or 8 years, I decided to graduate from EMG-HZs, got some green DiMarzio Evolutions, and pulled the 20 Db boost and all the active pickup / battery wiring. The back wiring panel has actually been so heavily used that the old screw holes were stripped and I had to jump up to a higher gauge screw just to keep the plate from falling off. Also went thru a (drastically needed) fret dress last year. Still such a solid guitar even after all the abuse.
> 
> DK7-M (2014; metallic black)
> Had it about six weeks now. First seven string. Absolutely loving it. As solid as the DKMG is, jumping up to the Pro Series level is a dramatic difference. Not of fan of the Seymour Duncan Distortions, so I'll be putting in a green D-Activator and LiquiFire early next week.
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures up next week once I have the new PUPs installed.


.


----------



## MetalHeadMat

Hey guys! So I just picked up this guy the other day... It's a 1996 Jackson Dinky DK1. My first USA made guitar! I've been trying to get this guitar for yeeeeeears, and I finally got it for an absolute steal! Anyways, onto the pics:


----------



## leftyaxeman

This is my Jackson Soloist. Same guitar in all pics. The finish is called Acapulco Gold. I couldn't get a pic of the Aqua shade, but you get the idea.


----------



## SouthpawGuy

Nice lefty Soloist !


----------



## Botijo

Hi all, guys.










Fisrt pic, from left to right: Charvel 5fx, Charvel 650, Jackson Stars SL128 (now is red), Grover Jackson SL-P 80, Jackson Stars JPSL 170, Jackson Dinky Reverse, Jackson DR5 and Chavel Fusion Plus. Bottom, Jackson Stars RR138 and Grover Jackson RR-D 120.

Second pic: The DR5, the JPSL 170, Grover Jackson Soloist Custom, Jackson Stars JI-SL 215 and Grover Jackson Soloist Reverse.

Ops, "Little blue" is not in the pics. This is a Grover Jackson SL-cu 90 HH. Here it is:


----------



## shadowlife

^^^
Nice!
Got any solo shots of that blue one? It looks like a very unique and cool finish.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

I've been part of this club for a few years now but since I just got a second one I figured that I'd post. Apologies for the ass picture but the lighting isn't too great in here ATM:






Both of these are Jackson/Charvel in name only in that they were serious project guitars when I got them. They're both MIJ and I actually, y'know, got professional help when I needed it and did a GOOD job this time around as I haven't in the past. STORY TIME!

The blue Charvel Pro-Mod San Dimas is the one that I put together a few years ago. Some company on eBay parts these guitars out so I purchased a body and neck. I had a plywood-bodied Kramer that I bought from a used music shop that had a bad truss rod. I unfortunately only found this out after having removed stickers from the body and disassembling it so I just ate the purchase, but it did provide me with an OG fine tunerless Floyd which you now see on the guitar (after swapping the trem collar and the sustain block). I put an ebanol nut on there for ease of tuning and some locking tuners and in place of the Duncan pups I opted for GFSes. Guitar originally had a black/blue color scheme but I was inspired by an Atari poster that I had in my office and went with the blue/white instead and I'm glad that I did. The sustain block is thick enough that I can set the trem to be dive-only with it being nearly parallel to the body so that's what I did.

The red Fusion has been something like 9 months in the making now. I bought it last year on eBay, at which time it was painted black, had stainless steel frets (still does) and a custom-made black powdercoated pickguard loaded with a single DiMarzio Evo in the bridge. I took the pickguard off and sent it away to get refinished since my go-to luthier was having a sale on refins. He took his sweet time on it and I got it back sometime in December. Since then I've had one roadblock or another but this past week I finally got it re-assembled and wired up. It has a Wilde (eg the REAL Bill Lawrence) L-500L in the bridge, an L-45 in the neck and an EMG cover in the middle as a dummy. Had I been a bit more savvy I might have gotten the middle cavity filled but at least this way I have the option of going 5-way down the road. I also outfitted it with a Tremol-no since I detest floating trems. In hindsight I should have put a dive-only tremstop in there, and that's a certainty. C'est la vie.


----------



## Botijo

shadowlife said:


> ^^^
> Nice!
> Got any solo shots of that blue one? It looks like a very unique and cool finish.



Yes. This is a Grover Jackson Soloist Custom, in Wizard Blue finish. Here it is:


----------



## MASS DEFECT

i love this thread.


----------



## beerandbeards

just added a new one to my Jackson family. Haven't seen many warriors on here


----------



## kmanick

My latest
this started out as the usual 2H but I had my tech cut me a new pickguard and drop in an Area 61 in the middle and a Heavy Blues in the neck. Also added a push pull pot that splits the bridge to get me into Strat territory.Just an absolute killer neck on this thing









I need to take a group shot , My Jackson/Charvel collection has grown LOL!


----------



## Pav

I know the pic sucks, but I'm too ultra-excited to finally have my old DKMG back into full working condition. Just recently yanked out the EMG set that was in there and wired in a DiMarzio Evo and D Activator-X to a DiMarzio EP1112 5-way switch and some unecessarily expensive pots. It sounds better than ever and the switch gives me coil splitting options for a couple of strat-like settings. It will take me a while to get used to this kind of versatility.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Got a new one (for me) - a 2005/2006 SL2H or the mahogany version of it. Haven't checked if the body is indeed mahogany yet, but it doesn't matter much if it isn't. A great pal from Torino sent it over, thanks Sergio  

I sold my 2008 SL2H because of a very common issue with these: the bridge was positioned too close to the treble side causing the high e string slipping off the fretboard very easily. The bridge was perfectly centered in the cavity, so I suppose it was the cavity that was routed off to one side. Well, here the strings align very nicely. That's because the bridge is now positioned to the bass side of the route - with the bass side knife almost catching the front edge  All in all pretty sloppy work from Jackson considering the price point. Especially the inlay work is pretty sad  

Sounds nice acoustically and I'm sure it plays great. It'll make a good beater along with my Gibson LP Custom - another example of a 'nah who cares if it's crooked' display of workmanship.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## leftyaxeman

SouthpawGuy said:


> Nice lefty Soloist !


Thanks man. I've seen a lot of your awesome lefty collection!


----------



## jorgercrosa

Well, one of my babies finally came from the luthier shop. Behold Charvel Mod 43:
1986 Model 3 body
1987 Model 4 neck
BKP Miracle Man bridge
BKP Holydiver middle
Wilkinson tremolo w/Graphtech String Savers

The idea for this mod came from when I accidentally had this Holydiver on the neck position, thinking it was a Cold Sweat neck. So I had a pickguard made for just the bridge and routed a middle humbucker very close to the bridge, and now use both pickups as bridges, with separate volume knobs for tone shaping. I am loving the results! Nevermind Joana on the pics, she was also very excited about it.


----------



## jorgercrosa

You will also notice a Model 4 body on the back of the pics... As soon as my BKP Blackhawk and Cobras arrive, more pics are coming.


----------



## Darrenknight

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.....0-8/1529819_584962081577761_1129604500_o.jpg

Can't seem to figure out how to make the pick load directly


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Time to restring and clean them up. Might as well get a group shot...


----------



## groverj3

My custom select Soloist just came in and it is awesome! I'm having pickups swapped and controls fiddled with though. Pics will be coming soon! It got to me 4 days after the final setup in the custom shop!

Also, it came perfectly intonated and nearly perfectly tuned. And yes, it has the correct number of frets and they are indeed stainless steel


----------



## feraledge

groverj3 said:


> My custom select Soloist just came in and it is awesome! I'm having pickups swapped and controls fiddled with though. Pics will be coming soon! It got to me 4 days after the final setup in the custom shop!
> 
> Also, it came perfectly intonated and nearly perfectly tuned. And yes, it has the correct number of frets and they are indeed stainless steel



Stoked! Finally!!!


----------



## groverj3

Just a quick preview. A NGD post will follow once the mods are completed. The color looks the best in lots of light so I'll have to take some pictures outside, I think.


----------



## feraledge

^ SICK!! Stoked for that NGD!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

daaaaaamn! she is beautiful! what pickups are currently in there?


----------



## groverj3

feraledge said:


> ^ SICK!! Stoked for that NGD!



Same here! Taking it back to the shop tonight for my complementary setup (not that it really needs it) and pickup install.



MASS DEFECT said:


> daaaaaamn! she is beautiful! what pickups are currently in there?



Just the standard JB/59 set. I'm having Dimarzio Illuminators with black metal covers installed, though!

It was actually cheaper to buy it like that and have the pickups swapped at the store, because the pickup selection for Custom Select series guitars is limited mostly to models that appear on other stock USA Jacksons.

I'm also having the pickup selector moved to the current location of the volume control, and the volume to the last spot. Plus a 500k no load tone pot instead of the standard 250k. I paid a little bit extra to have the controls moved back a half inch because of wanting to do these mods!


----------



## VinnyShredz

that lime green soloist is sexyyy!!!


----------



## xzacx

Ah man, such a good custom select! I see a lot of options I would have picked - direct mount, stainless, no truss rod cover, no inlays - love it!


----------



## maliciousteve

Here's the ones I've had over the years. All of them were great. I didn't get on with the 8 string too well which and hardly ever played it.


----------



## Buffnuggler

I hope this is an alright place to post this, I apologize if that is not the case, I don't want to make a new thread for it. I was hoping somebody who had some experience with Jackson custom shop guitars and the new Jackson JCS custom select series could compare the two for me? 

I've been thinking of buying one of the new JCS guitars and was wondering if they are simply comparable to another Jackson custom shop guitar, or if they are made with cream of the crop attention/materials etc.? Or is it just a custom shop guitar pre made with less options so you don't have to wait a 2 year period?


----------



## groverj3

Buffnuggler said:


> I hope this is an alright place to post this, I apologize if that is not the case, I don't want to make a new thread for it. I was hoping somebody who had some experience with Jackson custom shop guitars and the new Jackson JCS custom select series could compare the two for me?
> 
> I've been thinking of buying one of the new JCS guitars and was wondering if they are simply comparable to another Jackson custom shop guitar, or if they are made with cream of the crop attention/materials etc.? Or is it just a custom shop guitar pre made with less options so you don't have to wait a 2 year period?



My green one above is a custom select. I also have a regular USA Select Series Soloist (SL2H). Here is the deal as I understand it:

The normal "custom shop" stuff is "masterbuilt." What that means is that Mike Shannon or one of the more well known builders will build your guitar. Options on these are pretty much whatever you want if you can send them lots of $$.

The USA Select line are still mostly handbuilt, in the same building as the custom shop stuff. They just make some standard models over and over again. They aren't built by the same people as the custom stuff, usually.

The Custom Select guitars are built by the builders that generally do the regular USA Select series. They are limited to some options that don't add much work or time to the build. Hence, why they are a lower pricetag than the full-blown custom shop.

There isn't generally much of a difference in quality between their "custom" work and anything else they make in the US, whether custom or not. The difference being who builds it, and what options are allowed. It all comes out of the same shop and there aren't that many people working in there. So, they aren't worlds better than the US-made production guitars because they're all already getting lots of personal attention! Keep in mind that even production models might have work done on them by one of the master builders. It's a reeeeaallly small operation there. I don't think there is much difference at all between the custom selects, USA Production series, and custom shop stuff from a playability standpoint.

Hopefully that clears it all up!


----------



## fastmerc

I just added this one to the herd, 03 USA Kelly GGF in minty condish.


----------



## BigBaldIan

^
GGF for the win.


----------



## Buffnuggler

groverj3 said:


> My green one above is a custom select. I also have a regular USA Select Series Soloist (SL2H). Here is the deal as I understand it:
> 
> The normal "custom shop" stuff is "masterbuilt." What that means is that Mike Shannon or one of the more well known builders will build your guitar. Options on these are pretty much whatever you want if you can send them lots of $$.
> 
> The USA Select line are still mostly handbuilt, in the same building as the custom shop stuff. They just make some standard models over and over again. They aren't built by the same people as the custom stuff, usually.
> 
> The Custom Select guitars are built by the builders that generally do the regular USA Select series. They are limited to some options that don't add much work or time to the build. Hence, why they are a lower pricetag than the full-blown custom shop.
> 
> There isn't generally much of a difference in quality between their "custom" work and anything else they make in the US, whether custom or not. The difference being who builds it, and what options are allowed. It all comes out of the same shop and there aren't that many people working in there. So, they aren't worlds better than the US-made production guitars because they're all already getting lots of personal attention! Keep in mind that even production models might have work done on them by one of the master builders. It's a reeeeaallly small operation there. I don't think there is much difference at all between the custom selects, USA Production series, and custom shop stuff from a playability standpoint.
> 
> Hopefully that clears it all up!



Thanks so much for this response! Really helpful. Any chance you have any idea on how the Jackson JCS special edition guitars are? Like these bad boys Custom Select Models | Jackson® Guitars & Basses

I see the price for those floats around 5k, so I'd imagine 4k at list price, were these likely masterbuilt? I though the RR models they put out looked awesome, especially the one with the yellow bevels. I was sort of assuming that since you aren't picking out the options, and the price was still that high, that the craftsmanship would be top notch (even by jackson cs standards).


----------



## groverj3

Buffnuggler said:


> Thanks so much for this response! Really helpful. Any chance you have any idea on how the Jackson JCS special edition guitars are? Like these bad boys Custom Select Models | Jackson® Guitars & Basses
> 
> I see the price for those floats around 5k, so I'd imagine 4k at list price, were these likely masterbuilt? I though the RR models they put out looked awesome, especially the one with the yellow bevels. I was sort of assuming that since you aren't picking out the options, and the price was still that high, that the craftsmanship would be top notch (even by jackson cs standards).



From my conversations with my local dealer here, where I ordered mine, the special edition ones that are designed by Jackson on a yearly basis and done in limited runs are essentially runs of identical custom selects. Several shops get a few of each model. However, these "special edition" models have options that you normally can't order on a custom select, it kind of puts them in-between custom select and masterbuilt customs.

The pricing on those is higher than you'd think because any guitar designed by the Jackson people is required to be sold at a certain % of MSRP. It's usually less of a discount off the MSRP than you get from a dealer when you design something yourself, or if the dealer has something built.

Ex. The first year that custom selects were offered they showed a matte grey SL1 at NAMM that was a "special edition custom select" as a example of what sort of options you could do. The dealer here picked it up to sell but was having a hard time selling it because if he ordered one withe the exact same options then the store could sell it for like $500 less, so instead of people buying that one he had in stock everyone was having their own specs built for less money.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I hate that Piranha inlays are a Masterbuilt option on Custom Select. You have to pay premium $$$ just to downsize on little shark fins. Crazy! I hope there is a way around it.


----------



## Buffnuggler

groverj3 said:


> From my conversations with my local dealer here, where I ordered mine, the special edition ones that are designed by Jackson on a yearly basis and done in limited runs are essentially runs of identical custom selects. Several shops get a few of each model. However, these "special edition" models have options that you normally can't order on a custom select, it kind of puts them in-between custom select and masterbuilt customs.
> 
> The pricing on those is higher than you'd think because any guitar designed by the Jackson people is required to be sold at a certain % of MSRP. It's usually less of a discount off the MSRP than you get from a dealer when you design something yourself, or if the dealer has something built.
> 
> Ex. The first year that custom selects were offered they showed a matte grey SL1 at NAMM that was a "special edition custom select" as a example of what sort of options you could do. The dealer here picked it up to sell but was having a hard time selling it because if he ordered one withe the exact same options then the store could sell it for like $500 less, so instead of people buying that one he had in stock everyone was having their own specs built for less money.



thankyou! excellent answers


----------



## Millul

I'm currently Jacksonless, having traded in my Dinky for an incoming ESP, but I have to say that I miss it a lot...maybe an other one in 2016?


----------



## Millul

....now that I think about it, f**k it! If they haven't sold my ex-dinky yet, I'll get it back when I'll got to pick up the ESP...!

Wow...my brief tenure on SS is making me poorer already!


----------



## Rdizzle

Hi all new to SS some pretty sweet jacksons on here thought I'd share mine its a 97 dk2m mij a sweet guitar with stock duncans its my first jackson but will not be the last!


----------



## Rdizzle

I Figured I'd let you all see my 275 too great guitar has a duncan hotrail in it too


----------



## groverj3

Rdizzle said:


> Hi all new to SS some pretty sweet jacksons on here thought I'd share mine its a 97 dk2m mij a sweet guitar with stock duncans its my first jackson but will not be the last!



The DK2M is a hell of a lot of guitar for not a lot of money.

Mine is not much below my SL2H in quality. It's outstanding!


----------



## jahosy




----------



## jahosy

Double post


----------



## Force

Rdizzle said:


> Hi all new to SS some pretty sweet jacksons on here thought I'd share mine its a 97 dk2m mij a sweet guitar with stock duncans its my first jackson but will not be the last!



Awesome guitars but you'll find they weren't around in 97. Yours would be from 2006 or later. I'm guessing your serial number starts with '97', it's common for people to assume that's the year but it's not. 97's started around 2004 through to 2011.


----------



## Chiba666

Got to love the CO Sig guitars, so simple and effective.

Got a 6, but now want a 7.

So much Kelly GAS as well, how is the size compared to an Explorer? Don't mind the trem but would block it. The KEXMG in white looks nice but may look second hand. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Rdizzle

Wow man thanks a bunch when I got it i did the serial # reference according to some website but now that you have enlightened me to this fact I went through the Jackson catalogs and found it in the 2005 catalog thanks a bunch I'm always down to learn all that I can cheers!


----------



## Jujex

Chiba666 said:


> Got to love the CO Sig guitars, so simple and effective.
> 
> Got a 6, but now want a 7.
> 
> So much Kelly GAS as well, how is the size compared to an Explorer? Don't mind the trem but would block it. The KEXMG in white looks nice but may look second hand. Decisions decisions.



The size is pretty similar but the Explorer is a bit taller, Kelly is a bit wider but overall Kelly is smaller and more shapely and much better looking. They are my favourite guitar shape ever I guess although not the most practical.

If you are considering a KEXMG be on the lookout for a very rare Japanese model that Jackson put out a few years ago. It was called KE5FR. FR stands out for Floyd Rose(obviously) and this particular model had the FTR-O2000 bridge. Your typical SJ2/TB4 setup but unlike your usual KE3s it had an alder body with neck through(yes neck through!) Maple neck with Rosewood board. I guess it was discontinued shortly after they switched to Mexico.

Look for them, I heard they are pretty great. In another league in comparison to KE3s and KEXMGs which are pretty decent.

I gotta post my jacksons here. I guess I'll do it tomorrow!


----------



## DIM3S0UL

Yeah


----------



## Chiba666

Jujex said:


> The size is pretty similar but the Explorer is a bit taller, Kelly is a bit wider but overall Kelly is smaller and more shapely and much better looking. They are my favourite guitar shape ever I guess although not the most practical.
> 
> If you are considering a KEXMG be on the lookout for a very rare Japanese model that Jackson put out a few years ago. It was called KE5FR. FR stands out for Floyd Rose(obviously) and this particular model had the FTR-O2000 bridge. Your typical SJ2/TB4 setup but unlike your usual KE3s it had an alder body with neck through(yes neck through!) Maple neck with Rosewood board. I guess it was discontinued shortly after they switched to Mexico.
> 
> Look for them, I heard they are pretty great. In another league in comparison to KE3s and KEXMGs which are pretty decent.
> 
> I gotta post my jacksons here. I guess I'll do it tomorrow!




You mean one of these.

Jackson KE5FR Kelly Black with Gold Pin stripes with Hard Case Made in Japan | eBay


----------



## Jujex

Chiba666 said:


> You mean one of these.
> 
> Jackson KE5FR Kelly Black with Gold Pin stripes with Hard Case Made in Japan | eBay



Yeah, if you can find a used one,cause with that much you might be able to find a KE2 used(not in the UK probabley) or maybe I just don't want you to buy that one cause it looks exactly like my KE2!


----------



## Chiba666

Lol, yeah guitars are not chepa over here. Well good ones are not. I wil keep hunting evilbay. I seem to have developed a soft spot for the Japense Gibson copies. Think that might be my neck move, but as my GAS changes with every meal who the hell knows.


----------



## HollowmanPL

Hello from my Soloist PRO '90


----------



## kmanick

and another one
Jackson Strathead San Dimas plate#6728
Fu'd the bridge with titanium blocks and stainless steel locking bolts. 




86 Dinky San Dimas plate #12XX (one of my favorites)


----------



## Aso

Just got this in the mail. I have to say holy balls are the old Jackson V cases huge.






I need to get better photos of it I know. It's a mid-90s Rhoads Pro and I can see why they stopped making them. It's an amazing guitar without the USA price tag. Now to get a FU-Upgrade brass big block and some pickups installed into it.


----------



## Lax

Hi there !
I played several years on a jackson dinky ex as a main guitar, emg 81, single and 86 on it, The wood is not bad, but the main thing is the crazy neck, I love it !
Sadly the body cracked on one floyd side and was menacing to break badly.
I sacrificed my first guitar (a cheap washburn lyon strat like), chopped some wood and fitted the neck and complete pickguard with emg one the body with the basic vibrato.
I'm just happy to play this guitar again, will post some pic as soon as I find a way to hide the hideous sunburst


----------



## remorse is for the dead

The whole gang. Still want to add one more


----------



## s4tch

Aso said:


> Just got this in the mail. I have to say holy balls are the old Jackson V cases huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get better photos of it I know. It's a mid-90s Rhoads Pro and I can see why they stopped making them. It's an amazing guitar without the USA price tag. Now to get a FU-Upgrade brass big block and some pickups installed into it.





Recently I've been on a huge Rhoads GAS, and this is the holy grail of all MIJ RR's. Congrats, color me jelly.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I don't own it, but I want to, LOL:
Jackson USA PC1&#8482; Phil Collen Signature, Chameleon


----------



## Pav

Those Phil Collen sigs have had some pretty sweet finishes. Too bad they're so rare to see on Jacksons outside the PC1 or custom shop.


----------



## alvaro89

HollowmanPL said:


> Hello from my Soloist PRO '90



'90 Blue version here, says hello too


----------



## Carcaridon

A couple KE's I have.

KE1 string thru. Only a few of these made.





KE1T


----------



## s4tch

I obeyed to my too-long-lasting Rhoads GAS and bought a Pro (supposedly RR4) on ebay.  I can't wait it to arrive.


----------



## Jujex

Here are my Jacksons! KE2 with Zakk Wylde pups and SLS3 with a Nailbomb.


----------



## eaeolian

Ah, I do love the look of the white SLS-3.


----------



## Aso

My recently acquired Rhoads Pro was feeling strange being the only pointy in my collection so I picked this up. Jackson KV5FR


----------



## kmanick

those pics of the Pro soloists made me realize how much I missed the one I used to have
so.................Here's another one to add to the herd (my wife is starting to get pissed now) NGD post coming later


----------



## Blackwinged

Well, Jacksons are awesome, but how about some '80s Japanese Charvels? =)








Aso said:


> Just got this in the mail. I have to say holy balls are the old Jackson V cases huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get better photos of it I know. It's a mid-90s Rhoads Pro and I can see why they stopped making them. It's an amazing guitar without the USA price tag. Now to get a FU-Upgrade brass big block and some pickups installed into it.


Hi there, that's a good guitar, I had two of these. I can't say it's right on pair with USA made Rhoads (I only have an alder one from 2007, didn't touch the poplar USA RRs ever), but it's not bad at all, though not my coup of tea either. I don't recommend you to install a big brass block, here is why: the guitar itself is very bassy and with a big block it becomes great just for sludge metal, I've checked that. =) They are awesome instruments even right from the stock.


----------



## groverj3

Restrung some and did a some maintenance that I've been neglecting. Thought I'd take a family picture.

Living in the desert really makes rosewood fretboards dry out, btw. It took two lemon oil treatments for the old DXMG!

I now have four guitars I'll never give up and all work well for any tuning I play in. Next up: a 7-string... or to mod the imports with an OFR!


----------



## Jujex

Custom Shop, Made in USA, MIJ and MIJ?!

Try the Broderick 7 pro series, Exquisite! I honestly don't know what else they can do to it to make it a USA model. The neck is a bit thick though so might be an issue for some but if you don't have tiny hands then go for it.


----------



## Blackwinged

By the way... One of my recent ones which is very angry-sounding even with nice classic JB Duncan. Guess what's that (I bet you won't).


----------



## Force

Mmmmm, rear loaded, 2 hum, vol/toggle/tone?, 24 fret reverse w/standard sharkies & bound, black hardware............

..........looks like a nice mutt, RX10D body with a DXMG neck?


EDIT: RX didn't have a 2nd knob, is it a JS body?


----------



## Arsis

SL2h arriving tomorrow. I have wanted this guitar for about 12 years. Stoked!


----------



## groverj3

Arsis said:


> SL2h arriving tomorrow. I have wanted this guitar for about 12 years. Stoked!



If either of mine are indicators you will be pleased


----------



## Arsenal12

This is ad is probably the main reason I bought a Charvel as my first guitar in '85. Wish I had held onto it


----------



## Carcaridon

Arsis said:


> SL2h arriving tomorrow. I have wanted this guitar for about 12 years. Stoked!



Great guitar for sure, but moving away from floyd guitars so mine might have to go soon. Congrats on getting yours!


----------



## Arsis

Thanks! I made a little video For lawls I may repost if/when I make a NGD post.

https://www.facebook.com/brandon.knight.376/videos/10153019473803651/?pnref=story


----------



## electriceye

Arsenal12 said:


> This is ad is probably the main reason I bought a Charvel as my first guitar in '85. Wish I had held onto it



I challenge someone to find and collect every one of those guitars and put in the same room again!


----------



## 1longhorn

Blackwinged said:


> By the way... One of my recent ones which is very angry-sounding even with nice classic JB Duncan. Guess what's that (I bet you won't).


Okay man, give it up. I like it.


----------



## feraledge

electriceye said:


> I challenge someone to find and collect every one of those guitars and put in the same room again!



I believe that goal could have been at least 90% attainable within the last 25 years if cocaine was the sole currency. 
That said, I challenge someone to find and collect every scarf, wrist band and fingerless glove in that photo for a reunion photo. And how is it possible that there's not a single snakeskin finish in the bunch?!?


----------



## Arsis

Is it bad that Steve Vai is the only one I recognize?


----------



## Carcaridon

That photo scares me. 80's, you will not be missed.


----------



## Arsenal12

For the record here is who pictured in that ad:

Steve Vai  Alcatrazz
Steve Lynch  Autograph
Victor Johnson  Bus Boys
David Anderson  Eric Steel Band
Tom McDermott  Rick James Band
Marc Ferrari, Bryan Jay  Keel
Jake E. Lee  Ozzy Osbourne
Amir Derakh, Chris Hager, Matt Thorne  Rouchcutt
Spacey T.  Sound Barrier
Michael Sweet and a partially hidden Oz Fox  Stryper
Vinnie Vincent


----------



## Arsenal12

feraledge said:


> I believe that goal could have been at least 90% attainable within the last 25 years if cocaine was the sole currency.
> That said, I challenge someone to find and collect every scarf, wrist band and fingerless glove in that photo for a reunion photo. And how is it possible that there's not a single snakeskin finish in the bunch?!?



Warren DeMartini was on vacation


----------



## JD27

Arsis said:


> Is it bad that Steve Vai is the only one I recognize?



I got Jake E Lee, Vinnie Vincent (hard to miss the pink V), Steve Vai (all dead center) and Michael Sweet (yellow striped V of course).


----------



## Force

Fixed



Carcaridon said:


> That photo pleases me. 80's, you will be missed.


----------



## xzacx

just took a couple pics of my CS San Dimas and Soloist


----------



## Blackwinged

Force said:


> Mmmmm, rear loaded, 2 hum, vol/toggle/tone?, 24 fret reverse w/standard sharkies & bound, black hardware............
> 
> ..........looks like a nice mutt, RX10D body with a DXMG neck?
> 
> 
> EDIT: RX didn't have a 2nd knob, is it a JS body?


Well, you almost guessed. The neck is DXMG, right. But the body is neither X nor JS (the X had 22 frets if I remember right). And yes, the body is Jackson of course.

Yep that's vol/switch/tone, I like that most of all. TB4/SH2 and OFR, but those can be installed on any guitar. =)


----------



## feraledge

xzacx said:


> just took a couple pics of my CS San Dimas and Soloist



Dude! You can't tease like that!! I must know and see more!!


----------



## xzacx

feraledge said:


> Dude! You can't tease like that!! I must know and see more!!




Here you go! The San Dimas is solid birdseye. I recently traded for it. I'm actually considering selling or trading that. As much as I want both, I also really want a 335, and it'd hard to justify keeping to things so similar. And since I'm more of a neck-thru fan, I'd keep the Soloist.


----------



## Force

Wow, really nice pair but is it that hard to get a full axe pic? GTWGITS


----------



## Possessed

Nowadays i love charvel strathead more than soloist. Dont sell that beauty, you will regret later on


----------



## shpence

Anyone pre-ordered or plan on getting one of the new Misha releases (HT6/7?)


----------



## JamesMay

Just came in yesterday! I have only been playing for a year or so, and decided to get a nice guitar. Man what a big difference from my first guitar. I'm going to have a hard time putting this down.


----------



## Abaddon9112

Hey guys, quick question. I have like no experience with Jackson guitars...What are the current lower-priced entry level models like? Specifically the JS11, JS12, JS22, JS22-7, etc. I was thinking about maybe snagging a JS-12 Dinky just to mess around with, because I like vintage trems and they're such a dead-simple guitar. 

If the body is constructed well, I could conceivably upgrade with a replacement neck eventually. But are the stock necks on those models okay for the price? Don't want to risk it if they're prone to neck problems or anything. I know conventional wisdom would just be "get something better"...but I like to tinker and aren't exactly raking in dough lol.


----------



## s4tch

^For $180, it's hard to recommend anything without reservations. My tech has seen some JS32's lately, and according to his judgement (that I trust btw), these were decent after a setup. Bare in mind that these cheap guitars will surely require a setup as the price barely covers the manufacturing costs, so it's no surprise that out of the box, they will most probably play like $hit. Fret leveling/crowning will do wonders.

As for any neck replacement: just don't. These cheap guitars come with cheap bodies and cheap parts as well. Just get a better guitar later, and keep the JS for funz.

As for the "get something better" advice: if you can find a MIJ Jackson or a nice Yamaha, Squier, BC Rich (you name it) for around $200, that might be a significantly better instrument. But as far as my knowledge goes about new guitars, for $180-200, a JS is considered a decent offer.


----------



## vividox

s4tch covered most of it.

When I think of guitars in that price range, I just think variance. There is almost no quality control, and the consistency even from one JS11 to another JS11 is suspect. If you are going to pick up a $180-200-ish guitar like that, make sure you play it before you buy it, and make sure sure you give it a good look over before you hand over any cash.

But yeah, I would advocate "get something better".


----------



## Blackwinged

Well, of course - get something better. 

I've owned a JS32 Rhoads 2014 for some time. I can say it's manufactured very well and after fret levelling and installing an OFR it played awesome and had a good sustain. But the sound still wasn't impressive at all for me so I sold it.


----------



## Carcaridon

I had a couple of the older DR3's back in the day. Those were some very well made guitars for a great price.


----------



## Force

The views on the current JS series in this thread are the first I've seen so far that had any negativity to them.

I own an 05 JS30DK which has been pretty good, I also have the 2013 models of the 22/7 & the 32T Warrior, both are way beyond their cheap prices. Time will tell of course but the construction, playability & sound from both are really quite incredible.

The 7 I got locally but the Warrior had to travel half way round the world. It played spot on from the box & still does. Out of all the Jacksons I have, it has the best neck profile (speed neck) & it's the only string-thru I've felt compfortable with.

It's obvious that if you want quality, spend more money but at such a low price point, you can't have too many expectations, you're more likely to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## Lax

I promised it a while ago, here is my frankenstrat projet WIP 
Two guitars died and they fused to form a great cheap one !

Jackson dinky EX with a dead body (floyd broke through)
EMG pickups with dying soldered electronics.
Washburn Lyon with ....ty neck and dead electronics.
+a solderless kit for the EMG

Tadaaa, et voila !




I need to work the body finish and some elements, but it sounds !


----------



## Blackwinged

Ok, the new family photo for Rhoads and Charvel maniacs. =)


----------



## Humbuck

Blackwinged...what is the Charvel at the very bottom?


----------



## eaeolian

It's a Model 5A:


----------



## Blue Agave

My set of '87 Model 3's - Blue Burst painted by Marty Bell and has a BK Warpig and Sustaniac, white has SD Black Winter.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cpfc_fan

This is my Jackson RR1. Will try to post a picture of my other Jackson at another time


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Recently traded a guitar for this sweet Jackson GC 37 Black Cherry with a DK2 neck.


----------



## Blackwinged

Humbuck said:


> Blackwinged...what is the Charvel at the very bottom?


Just saw your post, sorry =)

Yep, that's Model 5a from '88. Mine currently has old Duncan JB from 80's. I also removed the top-lock (don't use floyd too much), carved new truss rod cover and placed the retainer at the headstock. Also has custom backplate. One of my favourite guitars despite the cheap price (in comparison with Jacksons).


----------



## kmanick

Sweet! I love that white model 3
very nice



Blue Agave said:


> My set of '87 Model 3's - Blue Burst painted by Marty Bell and has a BK Warpig and Sustaniac, white has SD Black Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ninn

So, I've got some serious gas and can't decide which to get. I've been wanting either the slime green Charvel so-cal or the limited green swirl Jackson Pro DK2M. 

I have an 86 Model 2 and love the neck. How do either of these compare neck-wise (besides the obvious 22 vs 24 fret)?

I know the right answer is to get both, but my gear fund only supports one or the other.


----------



## eaeolian

The DK2M neck is thinner, more like the ebony USA '80s necks. Shape is basically the same as your Model 2, though.

The Charvel will be closer to the Model 2 neck. They're basically the classic San Dimas carve.


----------



## kmanick

been playing my soloists a lot lately so I figured "I need another one" 
1995 USA SL-1 just arrived a couple of hours ago.


----------



## DanieLibuy

My two Jacksons:

Jackson SuperLightweight Soloist (EMG 57/66)





Jackson DXMG (EMG 81/81 | OFR)


----------



## ivashjke

My Family's photo

Jackson RR1
Jackson RR TN02
Jackson KV Pro
Jackson Soloist San Dimas 86'
Jackson Fusion Thunder 91'
Charvel Questar Deluxe


----------



## ivashjke

My first guitar was Jackson DKMG






After half a year I bought Jackson Kelly USA 86' ZAP POW






Then I found the guitar had dreamed for a long time Jackson Fusion Thunder 91'






Then all in a daze ...
I bought Jackson DK2M EDS






Year of searching and I found Jackson Falcon Custom






Then I bathed all Jackson, who will turn and have enough money.
The benchmark is a rare model Jackson Axe Custom






Jackson Dinky SuperBolt






The result - I have visited a lot of Jackson and Charvel. Some of them are still with me.
Charvel Model 6






Charvel Questar Deluxe






Jackson Soloist 86' San Dimas






Jackson King V Professional with Kahler






Jackson RR TN-02






Jackson RR1 USA






Jackson SLSMG






Charvel Model 5






Jackson Kelly USA Nebula Sky






Jackson Grover Jackson USA Marty Friedman






Charvel Model 7






Jackson WR1 USA Pile of Skulls






Jackson WR1 USA Bolted Steel






Jackson Grover Jackson USA King V Dave Mustaine






Jackson AT-1






Charvel Custom Shop USA Rising Sun






Not enough money to keep them all yourself; (


----------



## wannabguitarist

ivashjke said:


> Jackson Dinky SuperBolt





WTF is this and where can I find one?!


----------



## ivashjke

wannabguitarist said:


> WTF is this and where can I find one?!




it's jackson dinky Superbolt series japan


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

^ Awesome collection you have/had


----------



## TedintheShed

Update: 

In addition to the 2003 Cobalt Blue Swirl MiJ DKMG that I posted on #690:






I now also purchased this 2015 MiM Jackson DK-7Q Pro that I got at Gearfest:


----------



## Edika

My second submission to this thread Jackson SL2H Agent Orange with D-Activators. Some of you have seen my recent NGD.


----------



## kmanick

Picked up another Sl-1 this week (the black one I had went back to GC)
2001 cherry Burst


----------



## wannabguitarist

Dunno if I've posted these in here but this is the current lineup:





And the Fusion when it had paint with my old CS7 Stealth:





I can't put my finger on what it is exactly but my Fusion HH and COW7 punch way above their weight. Couldn't justify keeping the CS if my other 2 guitars were 80-90% of the way there while costing about half as much combined


----------



## kmanick

So much win in this thread


----------



## BigBaldIan

wannabguitarist said:


> I can't put my finger on what it is exactly but my Fusion HH and COW7 punch way above their weight.



Never owned a COW7 but whole heartedly agree on the Fusion they are as a rule just that good.


----------



## ryanscott6

New neck pickup in my Y2KV. By default these comes with a JB in the bridge and neck. I'm mostly fine with the bridge JB but it makes a horrible neck pickup. I replaced the neck with a Jazz and like it much better. I'll probably replace the bridge with something else eventually.


----------



## Edika

Black ghost flames look so sexy!


----------



## Blackwinged

Just a black MIJ Rhoads photo. =)


----------



## kramersteen

My spectrum









My fusion



















Charvette Overly modded for what it is  Excuse the string off.















And my mutt charvel chicken picker relic,


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

That one with the dragon is badass 

Also, love the chickens in the yard


----------



## ryanscott6

That spectrum is awesome.


----------



## kramersteen

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> That one with the dragon is badass
> 
> Also, love the chickens in the yard



yeah the dragon one looks good but it is the lowest cheapest charvel ever made. Plywood and all. Still i did the work and it looks great it just needs a different neck. 

And their not even my chickens they just come to visit.

Spectrum is odd but


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

This was a Charvel 475 I owned 3 years ago. Bought it for $250, previous owner said it had a white crackle finish. It had an EMG 85 in the bridge, I still kick my own ass every once in a while for selling it!


----------



## Vede

Thought my red Broderick would be fun to share since these don't show up in NGD posts too often. I absolutely love this model, particularly when they have killer tops like this one.


----------



## vividox

That finish is so awesome. I need to get a red guitar one of these days...


----------



## Vede

vividox said:


> That finish is so awesome. I need to get a red guitar one of these days...


Thanks! Of the three trans colors they make these in - white, black, and red - red was actually my least favorite until I actually saw it in person, and now it may be my top choice.


----------



## electriceye

ryanscott6 said:


> New neck pickup in my Y2KV. By default these comes with a JB in the bridge and neck. I'm mostly fine with the bridge JB but it makes a horrible neck pickup. I replaced the neck with a Jazz and like it much better. I'll probably replace the bridge with something else eventually.



Nice! But I believe Mustaine Blackouts are what you need...


----------



## electriceye

Vede said:


> Thought my red Broderick would be fun to share since these don't show up in NGD posts too often. I absolutely love this model, particularly when they have killer tops like this one.



What a stunning axe. I was actually thinking about these on my drive in to work today listening to the Act of Defiance CD. Chris' tone is orgasmic.


----------



## ryanscott6

electriceye said:


> Nice! But I believe Mustaine Blackouts are what you need...



I'm pretty tempted by them. They are active versions of the Jazz/JB with bit more oomph?


----------



## Vede

electriceye said:


> What a stunning axe. I was actually thinking about these on my drive in to work today listening to the Act of Defiance CD. Chris' tone is orgasmic.



Now that he's out of Megadeth, I keep thinking they may discontinue the line, which would be a bummer. I'd really like to see additional colors and some lighter-weight wood options. My dream is that Jackson eventually adds this body shape as a custom select option.


----------



## electriceye

Vede said:


> Now that he's out of Megadeth, I keep thinking they may discontinue the line, which would be a bummer. I'd really like to see additional colors and some lighter-weight wood options. My dream is that Jackson eventually adds this body shape as a custom select option.



That would be nice. As it stands, it's way too expensive.


----------



## ryanscott6

Here's my Jackson Surfcaster. I've always wanted one but I haven't really bonded with it so it's on the chopping block.


----------



## Yeah_man

ryanscott6 said:


> Here's my Jackson Surfcaster. I've always wanted one but I haven't really bonded with it so it's on the chopping block.



Totally would sell too, 


Hate the black inlays on maple neck. Hate the Dk2m for this reason


----------



## XMetalcheFX

Ok random ?....

I just picked up an eerie dess Jackson SLSMG. I wanted to know what is the difference between an SLS and a SLAT? I might pick up a SLAT 7

Thanks. LOVE JACKSON NOW


----------



## Kobalt

XMetalcheFX said:


> Ok random ?....
> 
> I just picked up an eerie dess Jackson SLSMG. I wanted to know what is the difference between an SLS and a SLAT? I might pick up a SLAT 7
> 
> Thanks. LOVE JACKSON NOW



SLS, Super Lightweight Soloist
SLAT, Soloist Arched Top


----------



## wannabguitarist

XMetalcheFX said:


> Ok random ?....
> 
> I just picked up an eerie dess Jackson SLSMG. I wanted to know what is the difference between an SLS and a SLAT? I might pick up a SLAT 7
> 
> Thanks. LOVE JACKSON NOW



Awesome first Jackson! That's a unicorn as far as the newish Japanese Jacksons go. Got any pictures?


----------



## XMetalcheFX

wannabguitarist said:


> Awesome first Jackson! That's a unicorn as far as the newish Japanese Jacksons go. Got any pictures?



Thank you!

As far as the SLSMG. She is on the way from a online store. I grabbed her from under two people.


Indeed it is a unicorn. Finding a Japanese slsmg used is kinda difficult cause most vendors don't specify. I have only seen an SLSMG im eerie dess in a mag, never in person. Imminent NGD wit pictures.. It needs a little love, however I believe they removed the Made In Japan sticker. Oh well.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

My "Jackson 5". Which one is Michael..?


----------



## vividox

Clearly the guitar with the Maple fretboard/headstock is Michael. The rest of them are proper shades of ebony.


----------



## Dewswimmer

Here is my T1000 with Juggernauts


----------



## Edika

remorse is for the dead said:


> My "Jackson 5". Which one is Michael..?



Hope it's not missing it's nose too !


----------



## feraledge

Dewswimmer said:


> Here is my T1000 with Juggernauts



So, so hot. I almost pulled the trigger on one of those before, but I kept hearing scant if not few reviews. Do tell more.


----------



## Dewswimmer

this is rather heavy weight soloist - 26 lbs! with case (and now with the tungsten block - it became much heavier) I do really like the way this guitar plays - very low action, and great neck shape, I have removed stock duncans (TB4 has a problem with one coil) and put some misha's pickups there - BKP really kick ass. So much clarity in the chords)

here is an old vid with this guitar. Me and my local DTA band)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAMoOh04cBM


----------



## HELLFIRE666

Phil Collen Archtop Professional. Finally.


----------



## Spicypickles

Dewswimmer said:


> this is rather heavy weight soloist - 26 lbs! with case (and now with the tungsten block - it became much heavier) I do really like the way this guitar plays - very low action, and great neck shape, I have removed stock duncans (TB4 has a problem with one coil) and put some misha's pickups there - BKP really kick ass. So much clarity in the chords)
> 
> here is an old vid with this guitar. Me and my local DTA band)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAMoOh04cBM





26 lbs? Doubleneck guitars don't even weigh that much!


----------



## feraledge

Spicypickles said:


> 26 lbs? Doubleneck guitars don't even weigh that much!



That includes the case.


----------



## Masoo2

Been considering picking up a used MIJ DK2M, anything I should know about it beforehand? Will be tuned to Drop C.

Has EMGs installed and I might consider swapping them to something like the DiMarzio Dominions or Titans.

(Also, recommended string gauges? Not sure if it would be any different than a hardtail due to the floyd)


----------



## feraledge

You need to know it's a rad guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^


----------



## vividox

^


----------



## Aso

Masoo2 said:


> Been considering picking up a used MIJ DK2M, anything I should know about it beforehand? Will be tuned to Drop C.
> 
> Has EMGs installed and I might consider swapping them to something like the DiMarzio Dominions or Titans.
> 
> (Also, recommended string gauges? Not sure if it would be any different than a hardtail due to the floyd)



I have DK2M tuned to C# using 11's with Lundgren M6 pickups. Great guitar for the money. Probably the reason I have two of them.


----------



## Cake Machine

I have a DK2 variant (can't remember model exactly... it's trans blue, reverse headstock/sharkfinlay, satin chrome HW, Duncan HBs), and having trouble finding a truss spanner that will fit it. Does anyone have a clue on sources? On the standard guitar supply hex wrenches that'll fit e.g.a Les Paul, the barrel is too long to get into the truss cavity. And there's not enough of it to mod the tool by grinding down..


----------



## Yeah_man

My 2 x KV2's


Black and then Black ghost flames.

Both with Duncan Blackouts.

I have in E standard and Eb standard. These two are my Thrash twins and whenever i wanna rip some old thrash i pull these two out

Terrible pic I know, but the guitars are amazing to play


----------



## LaceySwiss

Rhoads Custom - Recent NGD!

I think she makes a good match to the SL1H Custom Select I had built this year


----------



## cpfc_fan

It's interesting that you went for a maple fret board and only 1 shark-fin inlay on the 12th. Not prefer a full fret board of shark-fins?


----------



## LaceySwiss

cpfc_fan said:


> It's interesting that you went for a maple fret board and only 1 shark-fin inlay on the 12th. Not prefer a full fret board of shark-fins?



I have quite a few with the full sharkie treatment and wanted to go with a single sharkie on these guys. It's a little different, but I guess that's the point.


----------



## Jujex

Marty's two Jacksons. The LP really caught my eye, I don't if it's because it's a Jackson that I like it so much or it's just great looking. Let's wait and see if it might happen in the future. Also a Marty Kelly, cause why not!


----------



## xzacx

Just got this in, and I couldn't be any more excited about it. '88 roundhorn that was reworked in the '90s by the Jackson Custom Shop. I'd seen it a while back and was crazy about it, so I jumped when the opportunity came to acquire it. Some of my favorite Custom Shop features are present here: upside down logo, black binding, and zig-zag shark fins. And it plays and feels as good as it looks.


----------



## Aso

xzacx, that round horn is amazing.


----------



## LaceySwiss

xzacx said:


> Just got this in, and I couldn't be any more excited about it. '88 roundhorn that was reworked in the '90s by the Jackson Custom Shop. I'd seen it a while back and was crazy about it, so I jumped when the opportunity came to acquire it. Some of my favorite Custom Shop features are present here: upside down logo, black binding, and zig-zag shark fins. And it plays and feels as good as it looks.



Congrats!!! I used to own that guitar for a bit. She was amazing when I had her, just couldn't get on with the body shape.


----------



## soylentgreene

For some reason I am really digging this lol 


ryanscott6 said:


> Here's my Jackson Surfcaster. I've always wanted one but I haven't really bonded with it so it's on the chopping block.


----------



## Jujex

soylentgreene said:


> For some reason I am really digging this lol




You're not the only one. Jacksons just look better!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I recently installed a new bridge on my trusty ol' DKMG. The stock one was okay, but has a lot of rust and finish wear and some of the saddles have grooves from the intonation screws and were no longer adjustable, so I picked up this Floyd Special from a member on here  I've got it all set up in D standard with a 10-52 set, but will probably change that to E standard with a 9-46 set next time I order strings. 

Pics:
















I don't have any full-guitar shots of this one since the lighting was bad. The other mods I've done to it are locking tuners, boost/tone removed and volume moved, a tremol-no, and currently Titan/Liquifire pickups. This guitar has been an absolute workhorse of mine for close to 6 years and isn't going anywhere ever


----------



## vividox

Nice! Yeah, my DKMG bridge is doing the exact same thing. Though it's not my main anymore, so I don't know how much a bridge replacement would be worth it.


----------



## Cake Machine

My Jackson, I think it is a DR3.





















Pre-Fender, Japanese, Trans blue (obvs), satin hardware. I put black rubber grip speed dials on it because I think they are rad, and changed out the Duncan Designed set (after about 10 years of owning it) because they were not rad. I love this guitar. It is TINY, lovely satin-smooth, birdseye maple neck. This is the second of these trem unit's I've had in it, broke the first one. I broke the trem receptacle on this one too, and didn't replace it yet. Making this post made me realise I have the old trem in London and it probably has the part I need on it. I also gave this one a good few dings playing raucous music, which is a shame, but let it not be said this hasn't fulfilled its destiny 

After about 10 years just using the stock pups, I tried an 85/60 set in it about a year ago, didn't like it, then just this week I put in an IronGear 'Dirty Torque' (B) and 'Blues Engine' (N), and I love it, it sounds amazing. So raw and natural.

Multiple times more edifying than both the SD's and EMG's. This guitar has a real bright sound, those IronGears are darker sounding and lower output than anything I've had in it, and they draw out this chimey, throaty, barking tone. And the chrome/blue is a winning combo.

I don't think in a million years would I sell this guitar, it's the bomb.

I do also have a DXMG, which I also like, but I'm not so jazzed on the chunkier, bound neck. I think I'm going to sell it to offset a recent NGD. Still reverse headstock though, that's cool. And I quite like the EMG HZ pickups too, they suited me. I had it in Drop A for the longest time and it was verrrry sturdy and a good workhorse. I got it for very cheap, previous owner thought it was "fvcked". It was just dirty and badly set up. I'll make £60/70 back on that easily.


----------



## Cake Machine

Cake Machine said:


> I do also have a DXMG, which I also like, but I'm not so jazzed on the chunkier, bound neck. I think I'm going to sell it to offset a recent NGD. Still reverse headstock though, that's cool. And I quite like the EMG HZ pickups too, they suited me. I had it in Drop A for the longest time and it was verrrry sturdy and a good workhorse. I got it for very cheap, previous owner thought it was "fvcked". It was just dirty and badly set up. I'll make £60/70 back on that easily.













I've put it up for sale now though. It's not irreplaceable in Jackson terms, it's about par for their chinese/korean stuff in terms of the feel and quality of it.


----------



## feraledge

Ended up on JCF looking at Charvels the other day and saw a mention that CMC does a "Custom Select" Charvel program!! 
Seriously thinking about it. 4-5 month build estimate. About $2600 for a straight forward San Dimas or So Cal with top mount Floyd and truss wheel. 
Sadly San Dimas Style 2 is not an option nor is a recessed neck plate. I absolutely love my Charvel and everyone I've previously owned. Even my MIM So Cal is so rad that it's hard to argue for upgrading, but it's in the back of my head now for sure.


----------



## vividox

I've got a buddy who swears by Charvel Custom Select. He'll say they are absolute best value for custom guitars and doesn't play anything else. He's let me play his guitars, but he plays a really weird open chord tuning on 9s that all but hang off the guitar. Any "normal" guitarist will go a half step sharp just by fretting a note, but he's used to it and plays the thing like a monster (somehow). All that to state, I couldn't get a very good feel for how good the guitar was because it was impossible for me to play the thing.


----------



## kmanick

Here's another to the Stable
very early 1990 Jackson Fusion Pro. Very clean but I'm not sure I'm all on board with a 24.75 scale neck with 24 frets yet. 
I got this for a good price I may pass it along. I just did a full set up on it and it plays really easy but I'm finding it a little cramped up high after the 15th fret. 
May just need to spend some more time on it.


----------



## Spicypickles

kmanick said:


> Here's another to the Stable
> very early 1990 Jackson Fusion Pro. Very clean but I'm not sure I'm all on board with a 24.75 scale neck with 24 frets yet.
> I got this for a good price I may pass it along. I just did a full set up on it and it plays really easy but I'm finding it a little cramped up high after the 15th fret.
> May just need to spend some more time on it.





Looks Nice!


I completely get the short scale, 24 fret sentiment. I have a godin superstrat that is the same orientation and the upper frets definitely feel crowded, especially because my top players have extended scales.


----------



## kmanick

ya I've been playing this for a bit and every time I switch back to my full size soloists I wail much better , so expect a for sale add up soon.


----------



## ridner

King V Pro


----------



## 1b4n3z

A year without a Soloist is too dmn long, so - I have a serious looker coming in... A SL2H-MAHQ in trans black. A question for all you Jacksonites - does the mahogany version also have a 500k vol pot and a 250k tone? I have never found the JB to be _too _bright, so maybe I'll find a 500k pot in advance (or mod a no-load tone)


----------



## manu80

Just brought back home a Japanese RR24,yellow bevels limited version( white binding and reverse sahrkfin inlays, mistake of the factory) for 550 euros.
It was this or a new Solar V by washburn but between a Indo at 750 and a Jap at 550, my choice was quickly done


----------



## Underworld

Looks like I got the Charvel fever! Bought this one a bit more than a month ago : USA San Dimas from 2008. 








And juuust got this one yesterday : 375 Deluxe from 1989. 








Pics are not mine tho. Official NGDs to come shortly I guess!


----------



## feraledge

Charvel mania is legit! Congrats, those USA Pro Mods are killer guitars! I think I was compelled to by my second Charvel within weeks of the first one.


----------



## Cake Machine

Underworld said:


> Looks like I got the Charvel fever! Bought this one a bit more than a month ago : USA San Dimas from 2008.



Just from looking at it, you can tell that this is Charv-tastic to play. I am envious of this one, I'd love one.

My first guitar was a Charvel CX291 strat, they're really cheap but I would have one again. I didn't get what great value it was at the time - it shat on any Squier that I have played. It is still a typical Charvel neck, really nice and very approachable. I ended up converting that to a fretless, when the frets became unserviceable, it's still around. Great, great budget guitar. Not really one for this thread as-is, though.


----------



## kmanick

my 3 favorites (sold the fusion this morning  )


----------



## sinned

here's my 3 

1991 USA Jackson sl1 jigsaw -this is the one that was for sale here, the one that was covered in electrical tape .It was in rough shape but with some TLC it was saved .I think it looks kind of cool all beaten up 

1990 USA Jackson - this one i got off of a member here , its a custom shop (kind of) its just before production of the sl1 .And i really mean just before ,according to serial number its the last one made before production ...cool 
!!

and finally
1989 charvel 750xl- This one i got from a local buy and sell site . I passed by the ad a couple times because i wasn't looking for a guitar with a trem .Then one day i decided to open the ad , i was like "fack !!! Thats a nice guitar ,but what is it ? "
so i googled it ( oh..the buyer just had it listed as charvel ..i had no clue the model it was ) 
so in my google search i came across the 750xl and how awesome of a guitar it is . I was like , could it be a 750xl if so , i want it .
So i made contact with the seller and ask a couple of question .And sure enough it was a trans purple 750 xl ( from what i read the rarest one )

Now , how much was this guitar ? ! The seller had it listed for $ 550 which according to my google search was a very good price for this rare jem .
But , i didn't have 550 bucks .
I started to panic , where can i get this money ..... looked around the room for something to sell ..but that would take to long ...think .....think..... (better hurry somwone is going to scoop it up ) 
So i offer the guy $ 260 and a set of emg pickups ( with my fingers crossed )
And lo and behold , the guy says yes to my offer 
i said , ill be there in 15 minutes lol
The guitar was in really rough shape ,well just really dirty and a couple chips in the paint .I asked him why are you selling it , he said beacause its a " dirty peice of .... " 
I laughed .. paid him and left
Then spent the next 4 hours cleaning it.

thanks for reading and sorry for the dirty guitars in the pics .i didnt realize there were that bad till they got in the sun


----------



## kmanick

nice score on the 750XL


----------



## azyat

I've been a part of Jackson community for more than a year with my bloody red Broderick 7string. One of my favorite guitars up to date, despite its relatively heavy weight. 

Also it's quite an exception for me that I didn't want to change the stock Dimarzio's, but now I have a set of BKP C-Bombs, and the bobbins are black-red zebra - just imagine, they would look killer on the red guitar  
So, any thoughts about trying them in my Broderick? I have had a nice experience with Nailbombs in Ibby RGT320, so I think they should fit in really well, but maybe anybody have tried this combo?


----------



## StrmRidr

ridner said:


> King V Pro
> 
> *pic*



What do you think of these Pro King V's? Been GASing pretty hard for one but I haven't found one anywhere to try out yet. How do they compare to the old MIJ Pro series?


----------



## Pav

^ Not the same guitar, but I have one of the new Pro series RR5s and it has been an incredible surprise. It has some cosmetic flaws here and there but nothing terrible, and the guitar plays so damn well that I feel like $1000 would have been a reasonable price, wheres I paid in the $600-700 range. It's a definite keeper that totally exceeded my expectations.


----------



## StrmRidr

Pav said:


> ^ Not the same guitar, but I have one of the new Pro series RR5s and it has been an incredible surprise. It has some cosmetic flaws here and there but nothing terrible, and the guitar plays so damn well that I feel like $1000 would have been a reasonable price, wheres I paid in the $600-700 range. It's a definite keeper that totally exceeded my expectations.



Good to hear. I was thinking of getting a black RRT to match my MIJ Ivory RR5.


----------



## manu80

A little JJ1 , not the bright yellow flames one, but still like the red/ orange/yellow shades of this one.
Still the neck if the beefiest i've ever had...


----------



## V_man

At last I was able to get a decent camera to take some better pictures of my eerie dess swirl rr1t


----------



## BouhZik

that page starts well!

what a badass thread....


----------



## Jonathan20022

Got a sister for my HT6 yesterday! Should have it early monday for photos


----------



## gunch

Are Desolations any good, because DC-1's with EMGs are going for PEANUTS 

Like the specs are absolutely too good for the money


----------



## Cnev

Oh man that JJ, haha. I remember wanting one of those so badly way back when but I never could find one. I thought the headstock logo was so cool!


----------



## manu80

Funny thing is that it looks like the jackson logo is cut paper, Scott's sign is added and then there's a plexi (kinda) layer glues to protect all that. if you look at the picture headstock, it looks like it's ungluing a bit....(white shades here and there)


----------



## Spicypickles

Silly Question:


Which way do the inlays have to face to make them reversed? Going up toward the treble side of the neck?


----------



## Pav

If you're talking about sharkfin inlays, they normally point downward toward the treble side of the neck. Reversed inlays would point upward.


----------



## eaeolian

silverabyss said:


> Are Desolations any good, because DC-1's with EMGs are going for PEANUTS
> 
> Like the specs are absolutely too good for the money



I haven't played one that wasn't total crap yet. They do exist, apparently, but you need to go through a lot of them.


----------



## electriceye

V_man said:


> At last I was able to get a decent camera to take some better pictures of my eerie dess swirl rr1t



I think that's the first ED RR1 I've ever seen. And, frankly, that's the best one I've seen. It looks way better on a V than the Soloists. HNGD!!!!


----------



## Uplintus

V_man said:


> At last I was able to get a decent camera to take some better pictures of my eerie dess swirl rr1t



Looks like i just fell in love


----------



## V_man

I like these modern guitars that can have differents looks according to the camera. The flammed or quilted maple tops can do that too.


----------



## TedintheShed

These DKMG's are pretty good guitars, especially for the price. I have one (listed in the thread earlier), but have out it up for sale locally as I moved on to a seven....a Jackson, of course.  



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I recently installed a new bridge on my trusty ol' DKMG. The stock one was okay, but has a lot of rust and finish wear and some of the saddles have grooves from the intonation screws and were no longer adjustable, so I picked up this Floyd Special from a member on here  I've got it all set up in D standard with a 10-52 set, but will probably change that to E standard with a 9-46 set next time I order strings.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any full-guitar shots of this one since the lighting was bad. The other mods I've done to it are locking tuners, boost/tone removed and volume moved, a tremol-no, and currently Titan/Liquifire pickups. This guitar has been an absolute workhorse of mine for close to 6 years and isn't going anywhere ever


----------



## Uplintus




----------



## glory

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/159767-jackson-charvel-owners-club-31.html

...still own / have the single hum oil body / oil neck koa soloist on this cat page / page reference link above + a few other cs koa jacksons with similar specs & a bunch of other exotic jacksons)...


----------



## manu80

any one here had any experience with some DK1 made for guitar center 30TH b-day?
is it a good guitar or average ?


----------



## Possessed

Just notice that Silverburst is no more a custom select finish. I thought about changing the finish of my order. Now i think i should just stick to it


----------



## Aso

Possessed said:


> Just notice that Silverburst is no more a custom select finish. I thought about changing the finish of my order. Now i think i should just stick to it



Silverburst is still an option on Custom Selects. Jackson just accidently removed it from the sheet I think. I ordered a CS King V in September that will be finished in Silverburst. I had my dealer call and confirm with Jackson that it was still an available finish.


----------



## Arkon

Hey guys, I'm hopefully about to receive a jackson js32 7 dinky. I've read that it has 0.9 strings, but I want to put 0.10. Anyone has tried putting 0.10? I was wondering if nut adjustment is required, or if 0.10 would just fit fine? Do you think there nut grooves are large enough?


----------



## awesomeaustin

Arkon said:


> Hey guys, I'm hopefully about to receive a jackson js32 7 dinky. I've read that it has 0.9 strings, but I want to put 0.10. Anyone has tried putting 0.10? I was wondering if nut adjustment is required, or if 0.10 would just fit fine? Do you think there nut grooves are large enough?



The .010 should be fine. What is the low E string going to be? Going from a .042 to a .052 will probably need some minor filing to get it to seat properly.


----------



## Arkon

I'm thinking about ernie ball 2621, which are 1.0 - 1.3 - 1.7 - 2.6 - 3.6 - 4.6 - 5.6
If the jackson 0.9 strings are like ernie ball 2623, they should be 0.9 - 1.1 - 1.6 - 2.4 - 3.2 - 4.2 - 5.2


----------



## exo

silverabyss said:


> Are Desolations any good, because DC-1's with EMGs are going for PEANUTS
> 
> Like the specs are absolutely too good for the money




I own a DC-2 (set neck instead of thru, other than that and having Charvel branded active PUs, not really a spec difference) and absolutely loved it for ~2 years. Light, resonant, well balanced, comfortable slightly thick neck profile (does NOT have the classic Soloist thin neck....)It was a fun thing to play, with the compound radius, binding, and oiled neck. It was my absolute favorite guitar, soooo freaking comfortable...and then "something" changed, it just plays "rougher" feeling than it used to. I barely pick it up anymore. Don't know if it's just in need of a good clean and setup, or if it's just a change in things as it has aged. Take that for what you will, it could just be "me"....the Desolation series stuff is also apparently known for sharp fret ends/poorly finished frets, although that was not an issue on mine.

I WILL say that if you play a lot of lead and need a 24 fret guitar......look elsewhere. The treble side cutaway is a TERRIBLE, flawed design, and it's carried over to the DC-1. Your hand will hit a solid wall of wood around the 21-22 fret area so obnoxious as to render the last 2 frets purely cosmetic. It's bad enough that it would not surprise me at all if it's the primary reason these seem to go so cheap......Good thing I don't play leads.....

If you are used to higher end gear, you will probably end up disappointed unless you snag one for the approximate cost of the EMG's in it.

It feels so very strange to say that about a guitar I was so in love with for so long, but it is what it is..........


----------



## cpfc_fan

Ok lads. Just received a KV2 in trans black and it looks AWESOME! As for the usual NUGD post I haven't done that yet as when changing the strings one of the string screw lock on the high E snapped :'( So I instantly went onto ebay and bought the replacement. As soon as that comes I will start up a new thread. Stay tuned!


----------



## big_aug

Gonna be joining the club soon. Have my first Jackson on the way. Getting an SL2H in gun metal gray. I'm excited.


----------



## cpfc_fan

big_aug said:


> Gonna be joining the club soon. Have my first Jackson on the way. Getting an SL2H in gun metal gray. I'm excited.



Can't wait to see that dude!


----------



## ivashjke

it's mine 
Jackson Kevin Bonds \m/


----------



## oracles

Uncle Ben did some refinish work on my '91 Fusion. Should have it put back together soon, just waiting on a custom HSS set from Blackwater.


----------



## manu80

Uncle Ben is a heavy smoker? just kidding 
Looks like Metal ans copper, original !


----------



## big_aug

cpfc_fan said:


> Can't wait to see that dude!



Dude I'm pumped. I plan on adding a Kelly as well. Love explorers and Kellies are freaking badass explorers.


----------



## eoinbmorg

oracles said:


> Uncle Ben did some refinish work on my '91 Fusion. Should have it put back together soon, just waiting on a custom HSS set from Blackwater.




literally metal


----------



## manu80

Just got my USA DK1, guitar center anniversary. Pretty good condition, gave it a good clean up. I'll see if i keep the BL 500. The split position are interesting, otherwise, I'll put some SH-6 inside.
Pretty heavy guitar by the way. 
SO now, i got the Jackson 5 at home


----------



## KentonSummits

Here's my Jackson DK2M, and I'll have a JS22-7 DKA-M soon!! Stoked! Love Jacksons!


----------



## Possessed

It seems that he will join Jackson soon again


----------



## s4tch

He already sort of did, he plays a Jackson singlecut, with LP-style body and 3+3 SLS-type headstock. Quite weird looking Jackson, tbh. I'm not sure if I like it.

Video: Ex Megadeth Guitarist Marty Friedman&#39;s Mexico City Clinic - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## Blood Tempest

ivashjke said:


> it's mine
> Jackson Kevin Bonds \m/



Beyond jealous of these. Fvcking awesome dude!


----------



## LaceySwiss

3 NGD's coming soon...

The first is a 2006 SL2H (was missing pups and pots). The original owner pulled out the EMGs and never replaced.




The second is an Ice Blue RR1T Custom Shop. 1 of 10.




The third is a Dragon Skull Custom Shop SL2H





I'll post more pics once I get them in hand


----------



## manu80

this one on the way, Japanese DK2. 






and maybe....a USA broderick. fingers crossed.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Got myself a Jackson SL1 as partial trade last week. From 2006, like new condition, but with typical USA Soloist bridge placement issue which pretty much kills it for me. So I knew it had to go right away.

Got a Charvel So-Cal style 1 instead! This is one of the USA Promods, batch nr. 7 I think. In Red Ale (mmmm... Ale...)

I hadn't really even considered these before - always been a pointy headstock aficionado - but this is really really good. The neck is super comfortable and it sounds great too.


----------



## feraledge

So Cal? Great. So Cal with some neck mojo? Even better. 
Love me some Charvel.


----------



## curlyvice

That Red Ale is a seriously nice color!

I need a San Dimas Style 2 to pair with my So-Cal to satiate my Charvel GAS.


----------



## Pav

I may be late to the party here, but has anyone else seen the new Christian Andreu (Gojira) signature Rhoads?






I like it. A lot.


----------



## electriceye

Pav said:


> I may be late to the party here, but has anyone else seen the new Christian Andreu (Gojira) signature Rhoads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. A lot.



If they'd sell that without the silly graphic and inlay, they'd sell thousands of them.


----------



## Pav

electriceye said:


> If they'd sell that without the silly graphic and inlay, they'd sell thousands of them.



I actually don't mind the graphic and inlay personally, but I would rather omit the graphic if it meant 24 frets instead of 22. A one-humbucker Rhoads with 22 frets seems like it's missing something.


----------



## Aso

Just brought this home today. I should do a proper NGD/photoshoot for it sometime


----------



## feraledge

^ Nice!!


----------



## xzacx

Any chance you're having buyers remorse on that silverburst KV? I'd be happy to help out!


----------



## StrmRidr

Might as well join the party. Here's my Jackson's. The DK2M is not technically mine yet. I pawned it off a friend who needed money for a eurotrip I'm hoping to add a Charvel So-Cal to the family in the next week. Still trying to figure out what color I like best. It's currently a battle between Specific Ocean and Slime Green.

2008 SL1





2008 DKMG





2005 RR5. Swapped the pickup for X2N/Super 2 and changed the rings to gold. This was my main for a long time. The bridge is all discolored and the pickguard has some chrome spots but I still love it. Still my favorite to play but I've kind of semi-retired it lately.





2008 DK2M


----------



## Aso

xzacx said:


> Any chance you're having buyers remorse on that silverburst KV? I'd be happy to help out!



 ya maybe that's the feeling I have about it. You may be onto something that it unload it. 

Gonna swap a SD Black Winter in once the custom shop remembers to mail it to my dealer along with a FU-Tone brass block,trem stop and new tuner heads


----------



## tvelt17

I have a few. Can I play?


----------



## oremus91

I love that trans black SLSMG so much, I'd like to find one of my own someday. The SLS in general is my favorite Jackson to date I think.


----------



## Aso

Pav said:


> I may be late to the party here, but has anyone else seen the new Christian Andreu (Gojira) signature Rhoads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. A lot.



I just picked on of these up on Saturday. I needed strap locks for my new CS King V and my local store just got the low end version in. Needless to say I can home with strap locks and another guitar.


----------



## electriceye

Aso said:


> I just picked on of these up on Saturday. I needed strap locks for my new CS King V and my local store just got the low end version in. Needless to say I can home with strap locks and another guitar.



LOL! What are your impressions so far?


----------



## Rich5150

Well I was planning on getting a Broderick HT7. But for this price no way in hell
Jackson USA Select Chris Broderick Soloist HT6 Electric Guitar Transparent Blue | The Music Zoo

4400.00 for the HT6 is crazy. I figured they would be a little less w/o the Floyd. The 7 has to be around 4800-5000 range.


----------



## Arkhanum

Been working on this girl as of late. It´s kind of a Frankenkelly 


Specs:
Kelly KE3 Alder body w/pile o skulls paint
DK2M Maple neck
EMG 57/66 set
Grover tuners (already on their way)
Gotoh GE1996T tremolo bridge (have to buy this one yet)







So far I´m more than happy and can´t wait to have her completed and playing


----------



## azyat

Rich5150 said:


> Well I was planning on getting a Broderick HT7. But for this price no way in hell
> Jackson USA Select Chris Broderick Soloist HT6 Electric Guitar Transparent Blue | The Music Zoo
> 
> 4400.00 for the HT6 is crazy. I figured they would be a little less w/o the Floyd. The 7 has to be around 4800-5000 range.


Awesome, I might add this one to my Broderick 7 some time later, when they become cheaper 
As far as I remember, 7string versions with quilt tops cost 3.3k, why did hardtail bridge make them more expensive?


----------



## manu80

Ok, received my DK2 and ......the Broderick USA.
Forget the mayo and blackat and stuff....., this is the real deal. Killer pu's (especially in split mode) awesome neck, finish....flawless victory. I will do a NGD soon 
Took a month to deal, and set up the sale, but for 1600 euros couldn't let this one go...


----------



## VictimsOfDeception

Long time lurker, first time poster. Here's my X Series Kelly that I got about three years ago.
It definitely pales in comparison to some of the amazing USA stuff in this thread, but I love it nonetheless:


----------



## maliciousteve

Family shot


----------



## manu80

nice KElly !


----------



## Aso

electriceye said:


> LOL! What are your impressions so far?



For being a cheaper import model it's really well built. Plays great and even the duncan designed pickup doesn't sound bad. Going to swap in the covered SD JB that came with my CS KV though since I like the JB better. Only thing I find weird is how light it is but that may be due to my last two guitars are CS Jackson mahogany bodies and brass big blocks on the floyds. The Rhoads feels about half the weight.


----------



## Jujex

Rich5150 said:


> Well I was planning on getting a Broderick HT7. But for this price no way in hell
> Jackson USA Select Chris Broderick Soloist HT6 Electric Guitar Transparent Blue | The Music Zoo
> 
> 4400.00 for the HT6 is crazy. I figured they would be a little less w/o the Floyd. The 7 has to be around 4800-5000 range.



They dropped the ball with these two big time. The whole point of a fixed bridge is to make things simpler and bring the cost down. No one is gonna get one of these. There are Masterbuilts from Namm that cost less than that.


----------



## manu80

what i don't get is that there was a batch at the beginning that wasn't"that" expensive, like 2000 dollars new on ebay now and then the price rose up to 4000 ?


----------



## gearwh0re

manu80 said:


> what i don't get is that there was a batch at the beginning that wasn't"that" expensive, like 2000 dollars new on ebay now and then the price rose up to 4000 ?



Jackosn's prices have gone #$#@%[email protected] crazy over the past couple years. I remember when a KV2 was 1850 or so it's nearly doubled now. FMIC and the other big manufacturers are slitting their own throats with the price increases.

Even the Custom Select options have gone through the roof. When they started offering the semi-custom stuff a soloist with some slight tweaks was 27-2800 for a solid color and SS frets and a different fingerboard.... Now it's in the mid to high 3's? Seriously?

The only good thing to come of it is the highly deflated used market.


----------



## maliciousteve

*DK-1* used to cost about £1700 new a couple of years ago. 

Now - £2300

*RR1* - was £2100

Now - £2800

While I love Jacksons, I wouldn't pay that much for a production guitar. I'd rather pay that much for a luthier to build me something similar.

Broderick 7 string? a few £ short of £5000....


----------



## Aso

gearwh0re said:


> Jackosn's prices have gone #$#@%[email protected] crazy over the past couple years. I remember when a KV2 was 1850 or so it's nearly doubled now. FMIC and the other big manufacturers are slitting their own throats with the price increases.



This got me curious on how prices have increased over time so I dug through some of the archived price lists that Jackson has on their web site. For a KV2 the prices have risen as follows. 

2011 - USA KV2 King V, Ebony Fretboard, Black $2,933.32 MSRP
2009 - USA KV2 King V, Ebony Fretboard, Black $2,799.99 MSRP
2006 - USA KV2 King V, Ebony Fretboard, Black $2,599.99 MSRP
1998 - USA KV2 King V, Ebony Fretboard, Black $1,995.00 MSRP + 169.95

So taking the price of a KV2 in 1998 of 1995 and factoring in the inflation rate to the US dollar that brings the cost of a KV2 in 2016 to 2,902. It looks like Jackson's pricing hasn't increased much when inflation is factored into the cost of a guitar.

I used the calculator at this page to get the 2016 cost Inflation Calculator | Find US Dollar's Value From 1913-2016


----------



## dhgrind

has anyone had any experience with both dk2(m) and dkmg ? I've had both an ex and a pro from the professional series, but I'm looking for something on the cheapish side used with a decent tremolo bridge.


----------



## Pav

dhgrind said:


> has anyone had any experience with both dk2(m) and dkmg ? I've had both an ex and a pro from the professional series, but I'm looking for something on the cheapish side used with a decent tremolo bridge.



Yes, they're both excellent guitars.


----------



## StrmRidr

dhgrind said:


> has anyone had any experience with both dk2(m) and dkmg ? I've had both an ex and a pro from the professional series, but I'm looking for something on the cheapish side used with a decent tremolo bridge.



I have one of each. They play great and are a great value for the price they go for used. I play them as much as my USA Soloist.


----------



## dhgrind

ok so new question, i'm now looking into a sl2 in quicksilver but i can't seem to find many reviews on them, however the few i found were that the frets were sprouting.

anyone able to comment on that?


----------



## feraledge

I had some newer Pro Series Jacksons that were great, but the SL2s weren't among them. Hopefully they improved from the early runs, but I got two and sent them right back. Major fret sprouting and sharp ends on both. 
No 1. 





No 2.


----------



## manu80

I had a sl2 in silver
Nice guitar bit some few flaws on ot
Frets were ok but the neck was as dry as the desert, some frets had some cracks on the binding and the binding was really dirty.
The rest was ok and played pretty good


----------



## Down-Nola

Aso said:


> I just picked on of these up on Saturday. I needed strap locks for my new CS King V and my local store just got the low end version in. Needless to say I can home with strap locks and another guitar.



Is the center dragon removable, or is it painted over?


----------



## Aso

Down-Nola said:


> Is the center dragon removable, or is it painted over?


It's painted on so wouldn't be removed too easily


----------



## Millul

manu80 said:


> Ok, received my DK2 and ......the Broderick USA.
> Forget the mayo and blackat and stuff....., this is the real deal. Killer pu's (especially in split mode) awesome neck, finish....flawless victory. I will do a NGD soon
> Took a month to deal, and set up the sale, but for 1600 euros couldn't let this one go...



WHAT??? 1600 Euros?!?!

You lucky SOB ;-) that's gorgeous and a killer deal


----------



## manu80

Hence i didn't remove my hands from the seller !!
It was a long process but i'm kinda stubborn so...


----------



## xzacx

Here's a group shot of my Jacksons:
L-R
'87 Single Hum Strat
'89 3 Single Strat
'15 HT6
'15 HT7
Bottom - Mike Shannon Custom Shop Rhoads


----------



## Aso

xzacx said:


> Here's a group shot of my Jacksons:
> 
> Bottom - Mike Shannon Custom Shop Rhoads


Is it just my eyes or does that Rhoads have a shorter upper wing? Looks to have a King V upper wing instead of the longer Rhoads


----------



## xzacx

I think it's just the angle, and the fact that you're brain thinks XTRR when you see a reverse headstock on a Rhoads. It's full size.


----------



## dustygator

My humble 1984/5 Soloist Student. Bridge pickup and coil split were added aftermarket by a previous owner, as was the "Jesus Christ Rocks" carving on the back.






Full album (click)


----------



## Jujex

xzacx said:


> I think it's just the angle, and the fact that you're brain thinks XTRR when you see a reverse headstock on a Rhoads. It's full size.



Ok, Mike Shannon RR vs HT6, how do they compare? specially neck, action, playability.


----------



## DIM3S0UL

Damn, that red RR - awesome. Love the reversed headdstock.

I got a RR1 myself a few weeks ago, i should do some decent pics for this thread.


----------



## Mad-Max

Anyone want to add another Jackson to their collection? 

I'm selling a Pro series King V on Reverb if anyone's interested.

https://reverb.com/item/2021784-jackson-kvmgq-pro-series-king-v-2014-amber-sunburst


----------



## Jujex

Mad-Max said:


> Anyone want to add another Jackson to their collection?
> 
> I'm selling a Pro series King V on Reverb if anyone's interested.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/2021784-jackson-kvmgq-pro-series-king-v-2014-amber-sunburst




I wanna add this to my collection

https://reverb.com/item/1663657-new...p-joe-williams-soloist-green-purple-flip-flop






But I can't...


----------



## mikernaut

Yeah, love that one too, but the price tag is $$$$


----------



## Mad-Max

Yeah wouldn't we all? haha

I need to sell mine though. It needs to go to a good home. All it would need is a good set-up.


----------



## Jujex

I think the price tag is fair given the fact it is a Master built and the Arch top body is perfect. I am not the biggest fan of the color however.

I would really love to see a run of Archtop/heel cut CS soloists in the future. Hopefully the next Namm will have a bunch of them.


----------



## xzacx

Jujex said:


> Ok, Mike Shannon RR vs HT6, how do they compare? specially neck, action, playability.



I'd say the neck on the Rhoads is a little thinner, flatter, and has more shoulder. The HT6 is more round in comparison. They both play amazing, but I'd say the most noticeable difference is the 20" radius on the HT6. I love it personally, but it's not like I ever thought the standard 12-16" compound radius wasn't flat enough.


----------



## DIM3S0UL

Here's my contribution =


----------



## feraledge

Happy to see the Charvel love around here lately. Took some pics today and brought my trusty SoCal out too. Possibly my most played guitar.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

^ Huminah huminah!


----------



## hefledthescene

Hey All, I'm new here. I have one new guitar, and one I sold (and regret terribly) to share with you guys.

The old guitar- a charvel with a bolt on neck. Sorely miss this guitar. I should have kept it.






and a close up of that spectacular finish





I sold it because it needed a fair amount of work- it was incredibly gunky and gross, and I was too young and stupid to figure out how to clean it up.

The wiring was a complete mess, the trem arm socket was stripped for the floyd rose. 

I'd re-do the whole thing if could just find it. Unfortunately, I sold that voodoo modded 1987x behind it as well, around 9 years ago. I was not a smart man.


My Jackson SL3X in holy crap pink. I took deliver of this one last week! The pink is so vivid that my camera couldn't handle it in the direct sunlight.

It is every bit as vivid as it looks in the Jackson catalog.






I have minor issues with the sloppiness of the finish inside the cavities but aside from that, it's a fantastic instrument. I can't put the guitar down.

The neck is stupid fast and it plays wonderfully- I absolutely love it! 

I have a bunch of mods planned for it.

I'll be taking a dremel to the rough bits on the inside of the cavities, then shielding and redoing the pickups/switches/pots. 

The trem is a floyd rose special that will NOT go out of tune but the sustain could be better. It's a combination of the duncan designed pickups and the weenie trem block, I suspect. I want to swap it for a 1984 reissue, since it comes with the fat brass block, and it looks super 80's with the brass fine tuners.

The guitar is maple neck-through, rosewood fretboard, with basswood wings. 

Looking for suggestions for pickups, particularly dimarzios. Also on obnoxious pickup cover color suggestions. Right now i'm leaning toward all white.

I play primarily 80's rock. Van Halen (1984 album sounds), Def Leppard, The Darkness (recent but love Justin Hawkin's sound- lots of mids, highs, tight, and cuts through everything.) 

My amps are a bugera v22 (darker amp) and fender supersonic (bright) that I channel split and play in stereo with a couple of pedals (everchanging). 

Super stoked to be on the forum. I joined for this particular thread, I think it's the most extensive on the internet for Charvels and Jacksons


----------



## Possessed

Current family





Korina is reserved. But if the buyer didnt pay this week, i will make a new family photo


----------



## watson503

I sold my Blackjack recently and scored a DK2M, with my SLXT I've got a Jackson-only family at the moment


----------



## hefledthescene

watson503 said:


> I sold my Blackjack recently and scored a DK2M, with my SLXT I've got a Jackson-only family at the moment



The SLXT looks rad! What pickup do you have in the bridge in the SLXT, and how do you like it?


----------



## watson503

hefledthescene said:


> The SLXT looks rad! What pickup do you have in the bridge in the SLXT, and how do you like it?



Thanks, man! It's a DiMarzio X2N - I gave the stock EMG HZ's a try for a few days and just didn't dig the bridge at all, the neck p-up is decent so it has stayed but as far as the X2N it has served me well with the basswood body of the SLXT.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Just thought I'd leave this here


----------



## manu80

custom Pickguard on the Charvel ?


----------



## jahosy

Possessed said:


> Current family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korina is reserved. But if the buyer didnt pay this week, i will make a new family photo



Love the redwood soloist lol 

Congrats mate


----------



## Possessed

jahosy said:


> Love the redwood soloist lol
> 
> Congrats mate



Thanks for all the info you have provided


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

manu80 said:


> custom Pickguard on the Charvel ?



You talkin' to me? Hahaha 

No sir, that's what comes on the guitar. Not sure who inspired what, but Jeff Beck can be seen here rockin' a Jackson (I'm guessing it's a soloist) in the same finish with said pickguard.


----------



## 13la13la

My awesome Kelly in absolute perfect condition.


----------



## Arkhanum

13la13la said:


> My awesome Kelly in absolute perfect condition.



LOL I built something similar with spare parts on ebay! Gotta love the pile o´skulls graphic


----------



## manu80

thx for the pg answer
those finishes like your kelly made me drool when i was a kid....


----------



## Mathemagician

Ya'll are making me want one of them green Slat/Slutz 7's.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here



Charvel, Jackson, legend of Zelda


----------



## Womb raider

Just dropped a set of Nazgul/Setients in my JCS SL2H. Fell in love all over again...


----------



## 1b4n3z

A new one!


















An SL-1 from 2002. Finally a great Soloist! It's my fifth Select so far and the first one that's put together perfectly. Sounds great too. A bit of a battle scar on the right bout there, but should be quite invisible after a bit of maintenance.


----------



## Blackwinged

Has anyone seen an RR2 for sale recently? Looking for this thing for sometime. Can't find it anywhere though it's rather cheap guitar.


----------



## protest

Just picked up a Custom Shop SL2H



















I love the matching logo


----------



## Ebart

I've got a sweet 1998 Jackson DK1 with unfinished neck. Still one of my faves to this day. Though I was offered to trade it to a friend for a Charvel (I forget model) that was this terrible seafoam green years ago. I didn't trade because the thing was so damn ugly. I off and on regret this decision though...


----------



## Edika

I was waiting for some sunlight to take better pics but with the wife away with both cameras that won't happen soon. So here's me spamming this thread again with my latest (a couple of months ago) addition, MIJ SLAT3-7:


----------



## Aso

New to me 80's Jackson Strat (thought it was a Dinky) I picked up today. I played so nice that I didn't want to put it down so I just brought it home with me.


----------



## feraledge

Dinky's are a great stray to adopt.


----------



## Aso

feraledge said:


> Dinky's are a great stray to adopt.


I was looking at old catalogs last night and found out it's not a Dinky. It's a Jackson Strat and that explains why it is a little tighter fit in a Dinky case.


----------



## SteveFireland

Here's my collection... I've had others over the years, but these are the ones I have right now.







L-R: 

KV4, it has since had the graphic removed so it's back to the plain platinum finish, but still with the black hardware (the original hardware was chrome)... it currently has an 85/60 combo @18v. I got it new in 2002/3 or thereabouts.

KV2, hot rod flames, currently has an 81/85 combo @9v. My first KV and the one that started the love affair! Got it on eBay in 2000.

KVXT, picked it up new in a sale for not too much money a few years back. Really nice guitar, and I've swapped the stock HZ pickups (which were horrid) for an 81/81 combo @9v. This one is usually tuned to CGCGCE, a la Devin Townsend 

KV2, gun metal grey, bought on ebay a few years back, it was in pretty bad nick as the paint flakes off if you even look at it wrong. I've been touching it up with nail polish, very professional job  Has an 81/60 combo @18v.

They're all strung with D'Addario 10-52.







Monarkh SCX7 - just picked this up a few months back for an absolute steal. I have no real need for a 7 string but I bought it anyway, ha! Might come in useful at some point. Completely stock with the Nazgul/Sentient pickup combo. Great clean sounds from it but it could use some locking tuners and heavier strings.

That's all my Jacksons at the moment. I'm always on the look out for more neckthru KVs... 

Steve
http://facebook.com/firelandmetal


----------



## Korneo

This is my Jackson Custom Shop. I got it in the begining of 2015 and love it.















Bonus : unboxing video : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIlaDQ6ImJQ

Specs :
- Neck : Quartersawn 3 pieces hard rock maple (7 pieces on the Head), 25,5, speed profile, gun stock oil, graphite reinforcement.
- Body : Mahogany with Maple top. Extrem V shape, black with Philly Red bevels.
- Fingerboard : Dark Ebony, pearl Sharkfin inlay, 24 stainless steel jumbo frets, white binding, luminlay.
- Pickup : Seymour Duncan Blackout black Chrome finish (change for an EMG 66 in neck position and a Fishman Fluence Modern in bridge position).
- Hardware : Original Floyd Rose with upgrades (I add a set of titanium saddles), Schaller M6 Locking Pin Type, straplock Dunlop Flush mount, 1 volume, 1 toogle
- G&G Case


----------



## silver91

Korneo said:


> This is my Jackson Custom Shop. I got it in the begining of 2015 and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus : unboxing video :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIlaDQ6ImJQ
> 
> Specs :
> - Neck : Quartersawn 3 pieces hard rock maple (7 pieces on the Head), 25,5, speed profile, gun stock oil, graphite reinforcement.
> - Body : Mahogany with Maple top. Extrem V shape, black with Philly Red bevels.
> - Fingerboard : Dark Ebony, pearl Sharkfin inlay, 24 stainless steel jumbo frets, white binding, luminlay.
> - Pickup : Seymour Duncan Blackout black Chrome finish (change for an EMG 66 in neck position and a Fishman Fluence Modern in bridge position).
> - Hardware : Original Floyd Rose with upgrades (I add a set of titanium saddles), Schaller M6 Locking Pin Type, straplock Dunlop Flush mount, 1 volume, 1 toogle
> - G&G Case



Bonjour, ça fait un moment que j'ai vu ta vidéo et que je l'ai commenté pour te parler d'une Jackson SL2Q (que j'ai finalement acheté) je ne sais pas si tu te souviens.
Les photos sont magnifiques


----------



## Korneo

silver91 said:


> Bonjour, ça fait un moment que j'ai vu ta vidéo et que je l'ai commenté pour te parler d'une Jackson SL2Q (que j'ai finalement acheté) je ne sais pas si tu te souviens.
> Les photos sont magnifiques



Je me souviens ;-)


----------



## manu80

It's the beaulieu shape right ?
Elle bute comme ca


----------



## Korneo

Yes from his first prototype, I love it !


----------



## VinnyShredz

protest said:


> Just picked up a Custom Shop SL2H



This guitar is gaawwwgeous!! 

EDIT: Whoops I dunno why I took out the pic, but that White Jackson is stellar


----------



## wannabguitarist

New place, new rig


----------



## yuri_1973

my small J/C family


----------



## rampant

I have this MIJ Dominion. So wish I could find another one :/





Seriously though, if you have a MIJ dominion you don't want, ping me.


----------



## Sumsar

Didn't really know where to put this, so just putting it here:
Apparently Gus G changed from ESP to Jackson, so I guess there is a new pointy sig guitar from Jackson in the works


----------



## Possessed

Great news!! Definitely get one when the guitar is out


----------



## tender_insanity

My first Jackson ever


----------



## electriceye

Ooh, I like that Gus G star. Would be nice, though, to have one without that stupid graphic. I appreciate sig models, but they have to stop with these goofy personal "logos." That Gojira sig is ruined with one of those.


----------



## monkeysuncle

^THIS. I'd kill for a star guitar, but not paying thousands for Jackson, Charvel, ESP bolt on neck "custom" guitar. 
Really surprised no company has jumped on doing a cheaper import star shaped guitar. Maybe I'm a minority in this?


----------



## Mad-Max

monkeysuncle said:


> ^THIS. I'd kill for a star guitar, but not paying thousands for Jackson, Charvel, ESP bolt on neck "custom" guitar.
> Really surprised no company has jumped on doing a cheaper import star shaped guitar. Maybe I'm a minority in this?



Charvel did in the desolation series a couple years ago, but have since discontinued them.


----------



## electriceye

monkeysuncle said:


> ^THIS. I'd kill for a star guitar, but not paying thousands for Jackson, Charvel, ESP bolt on neck "custom" guitar.
> Really surprised no company has jumped on doing a cheaper import star shaped guitar. Maybe I'm a minority in this?



I don't care about whether it's bolt-on or not. There are plenty of BO custom shop axes around. My issue is simply these personal logos guys seem to be pushing now. Gus has them on his pickups and hig guitars. That, to me, is almost too personal.


----------



## Mad-Max

I don't think that guitar is a Bolt-On guys. It definitely looks like a Neck through with a natural satin neck finish, very much like a lot of the current Pro series models.


----------



## DeepSixed

Mad-Max said:


> Charvel did in the desolation series a couple years ago, but have since discontinued them.



I picked mine up when MF were blowing them out for $299 for SDOTD - no regrets. It's a good player and a pretty decent guitar overall for that money. Neck through, EMGs, locking tuners, satin speed neck. Some of the fine details aren't world class, but no issues that effect playability.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

I think the new Scott Ian siggy looks promising.

USA Signature Scott Ian King V


Probably the classiest interpretation of the '67 Flying V while addressing some long standing "issues with the control layout. Improvements include the ouput jack being relocated to the inside of the upper horn of the "V", and a simpler control layout, ie; just a volume, tone, & toggle. The King V edges of the V don't look out of place with this otherwise, minimally altered pickguard.
$5K is still a bit steep though, maybe the import line will be in the $600-$800 range.


----------



## Pav

electriceye said:


> I don't care about whether it's bolt-on or not. There are plenty of BO custom shop axes around. My issue is simply these personal logos guys seem to be pushing now. Gus has them on his pickups and hig guitars. That, to me, is almost too personal.



Still not as gaudy and intrusive as the enormous Periphery logo on Misha's sigs.


----------



## Womb raider

Pav said:


> Still not as gaudy and intrusive as the enormous Periphery logo on Misha's sigs.


True, but there are also plain models without inlay that are quite nice.


----------



## Mad-Max

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I think the new Scott Ian siggy looks promising.
> 
> USA Signature Scott Ian King V
> 
> 
> Probably the classiest interpretation of the '67 Flying V while addressing some long standing "issues with the control layout. Improvements include the ouput jack being relocated to the inside of the upper horn of the "V", and a simpler control layout, ie; just a volume, tone, & toggle. The King V edges of the V don't look out of place with this otherwise, minimally altered pickguard.
> $5K is still a bit steep though, maybe the import line will be in the $600-$800 range.



The Mismatched black headstock on the X series model just ruins the whole aesthetic of that guitar. Why can't they just do matching headstocks on their lower import models? That just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Mklane

Possessed said:


> Current family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korina is reserved. But if the buyer didnt pay this week, i will make a new family photo



Love the redwood! I have one too! No reverse headstock though


----------



## manu80

Those V's are awesome !


----------



## Possessed

New family


----------



## Korneo

I'm seriously in love with this Mick Thomson (Slipknot) Double Rhoads


----------



## Pav

I like them both. The white binding around the blank fretboards is classy yet badass.


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## maliciousteve

Took some close ups of my Kelly
















I still love this guitar. The quality is just instantly noticeable after playing my other guitars for a bit.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

My Jackson USA Custom Shop Soloist. Matte black, Alder Maple neck-thru with ebony board and black binding. Sterling silver sharkfin inlays and logo.


----------



## feraledge

^ Seriously killer. 
Oiled neck = essential. Solid moves.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Since I just joined the bandwagon, I'll show off my current ones. 






The left is a DKMG I got for damn cheap. My current drop C guitar. The right is a DK27 I got from jorgercrosa. Well, he sent me the neck, body, and some parts, but I stripped it down, got some gold hardware, and an EMG 81/85 set and use it for drop A#. 

And given I ....ing LOVE how Jackson's necks feel, I definitely plan on getting more.  Trying to clear out my current stable so I can get my upcoming JK20, a KE3, and possibly a Rhoads of sorts or a DK2M.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

feraledge said:


> ^ Seriously killer.
> Oiled neck = essential. Solid moves.



Thanks man! But to be frank, I know nothing about this X run. I don't even know how many soloists they made. i saw a guy post a CS X Warrior here a long time ago and that's about it.


----------



## xzacx

MASS DEFECT said:


> Thanks man! But to be frank, I know nothing about this X run. I don't even know how many soloists they made. i saw a guy post a CS X Warrior here a long time ago and that's about it.



The "X" in the X run was basically in reference to the EMGX pickups that were being introduced at the time - definitely not to be mistaken for the imported X Series. 

Like you said, there was a Warrior and also a Rhoads with similar specs - reverse headstocks, oiled necks and the same inlays. Those two also had silver painted bevels.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

xzacx said:


> The "X" in the X run was basically in reference to the EMGX pickups that were being introduced at the time - definitely not to be mistaken for the imported X Series.
> 
> Like you said, there was a Warrior and also a Rhoads with similar specs - reverse headstocks, oiled necks and the same inlays. Those two also had silver painted bevels.



ah! cool! thanks for the info. im on the hunt for the warrior. these silver inlays look awesome when they tarnish a bit. would look good with some rusted hardware and worn matte black paint with all that glossy sweat spots in the future.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Adding another one to the list. 






Early 2000's Jackson JK20. I THOUGHT it was a KE3, but I didn't do a lot of research into it so I ....ed myself over.  Luckily it was only $260 with the hardshell case, so i got lucky. Had to shim down one of the saddles and grind down another to get the string heights right, and looks like I'll finally need to invest into a fret leveling setup because the frets are pretty uneven, especially on the lower part on the fretboard. Also might find an old JT580LP or a proper JT590 to replace the ....ty JT500(?). I'm also looking into a pickup swap... Debating between the Lace Drop N Gain, DiMarzio Evo, Super 3, or just get my tried-and-true EMG 81/60 set. 

Next thing I'm getting for sure is a KE3 or an old '90s Jackson Pro Kelly.


----------



## Jake

Just got this Jackson SLS3


----------



## technomancer

No idea if it will stay but incoming


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Hey guys, I'm wondering if you can help me out with something. I'm planning on getting a Jackson or a Charvel as my next guitar, but want to know if either of these options will be quality and good enough to play on and keep for awhile.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/jackson-pro-dinky-dk2qm-ht-electric-guitar?pfm=sp






That one is a "lower end Jackson" I guess at around 800 bucks or so I've been told that it's a lower end Jackson.

http://www.charvel.com/guitars/pro-mod/pro-mod-san-dimas-style-1-hh-ht-rosewood-fingerboard-transparent-blue-burst/






I plan on installing SD Black Winters in one of them. Taking them out of my Goldtop and putting them in. But will either of these guitars hold up and be reliable?


----------



## HighGain510

Been on a major Jackson kick again, the USA stuff has been killing it lately! 


Jackson USA Custom Shop Soloist SL2H in Dakota Red:






















Might not be the fanciest custom shop, but it plays and sounds lie the perfect 80's shredder! 


Also brought home this beauty! Jackson USA Broderick HT6 in gloss black:







































The Broderick is just an all-around winner. Sounds great, plays great and the offset soloist body is very comfy! I actually wanted a guitar to send to Mike Learn for some artwork, and because of the shape (and non-figured top haha) this one is ideal!  As you might know, I'm a HUGE fan of the Aliens and Predator franchises, so I wanted to have some killer artwork from Raymond Swanland airbrushed onto this beauty!


Front artwork:








Rear artwork:








I need to get some stuff sold to cover the influx of new Jacksons and the pricey refin/artwork, but it was absolutely worth it! Both of these guitars are exceptional, and once the Broderick has the Mike Learn paintwork on it, it's going to double as a killer instrument and an amazing piece of art!  Mike is a super talented dude (one of THE best airbrush artists out there, IMHO), so he's the only guy I'd trust with this one!


----------



## Blue Agave

Recently acquired PC1.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Found an old Schaller-made JT590 for my spitty old Kelly. Well, it was advertised as a JT6, but I don't think the dude selling it knew what it was because 1) It definitely wasn't a JT6, and 2), it was only $55, and JT6s and JT590s usually go upward of $100 - $200. 

But yeah, rambling aside, it was a HUGE improvement over the JT500. Oddly, I don't have as much divebomb range as I did with the JT500, but maybe some setting up can fix that. Besides that, the tuning stability is perfect now, and the tone is much better. It cames with a decent-sized steel block. May replace it with a brass block down the road since I plan on getting an 81/60 for the guitar. 

So, yeah, pretty cool .....  Might actually pass on the KE3 since the bridge swap fixed my problems.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Jackson Guitar Center 37th anniversary in Black Cherry, Basically a DKMG with a DK2 neck with Pearloid Jackson logo.

Quick question... any one know an easy way to do snakeskin pattern? Was thinking about using a fishnet stocking, but have no idea on what colors to use as a base coat and such.. any ideas?



subir imagen


----------



## feraledge

Lot of awesome guitars getting added to this thread! Love it. That Broderick 6... 



PunkBillCarson said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if you can help me out with something. I'm planning on getting a Jackson or a Charvel as my next guitar, but want to know if either of these options will be quality and good enough to play on and keep for awhile.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/jackson-pro-dinky-dk2qm-ht-electric-guitar?pfm=sp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one is a "lower end Jackson" I guess at around 800 bucks or so I've been told that it's a lower end Jackson.
> 
> http://www.charvel.com/guitars/pro-mod/pro-mod-san-dimas-style-1-hh-ht-rosewood-fingerboard-transparent-blue-burst/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on installing SD Black Winters in one of them. Taking them out of my Goldtop and putting them in. But will either of these guitars hold up and be reliable?



The quick version: you're pretty much putting almost the same guitar against itself. 

Longer version: Both are made by FMIC in their Mexican factories, probably even on the same line. Price wise they're comparable, so wood wise, they will be as well. I have owned a MiM Pro DK2 and own a MiM Pro Mod So Cal, both are excellent guitars, absolutely reliable and would own again without hesitation. 
Spec wise: alder bodies, bolt on maple necks. The bridges are branded, but probably fairly close in all regards. 
Differences being the Dinky body style or San Dimas body style: pretty damn close, but the sharper edges or the round over Strat style. 
The neck joint on the DK2 is definitely more comfortable, just kind of comes with the territory. Charvels are probably not interested in losing the full sized neck joint. On all my Charvels, I'd change that if it was an option, but it isn't and I have owned a handful, likely will own more. 
Other than that, the Jackson neck is thinner, but not a ton. The Charvel neck is a very comfortable thin C, the "speed neck" more like on the edge of extra thin C. 24 frets on the Jackson, 22 frets on the Charvel, but same scale length (25.5"). Both have the same compound radius. The Charvel you posted has a rosewood fretboard, but they offer maple on the HTs as well. 
Quality wise, great guitars. In terms of tiering, Jackson Pros are right below their USA Production line and the Custom line is above it. Charvel is restarting the USA Production line again, but other than that there's just Custom shop. So these aren't "top of the line", but they're mid-range guitars. The difference between the MiM, MiA and Custom lines should be obvious, but honestly, there's zero reason to think that touring and recording guitarists couldn't, shouldn't or don't use the MiM level stuff. I wouldn't take the MiA stuff on the road, that's for sure. I own a couple custom guitars that I wouldn't trade for the world, but that doesn't take away from my Charvel Pro Mod either. 
So my verdict: great guitars, don't shy away from them, either would be sufficient, but take your pic on what suits you best because they're extremely comparable.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

Well call me crazy, but I'm honestly thinking of getting both. Probably put the Black Winters in the Jackson and leave the Charvel as is. I don't know why, I just love the look of them both.


----------



## feraledge

PunkBillCarson said:


> Well call me crazy, but I'm honestly thinking of getting both. Probably put the Black Winters in the Jackson and leave the Charvel as is. I don't know why, I just love the look of them both.


----------



## PunkBillCarson

I hate to jack this thread about the guitars, but how would a JB sound with the guitar in D Standard?


----------



## feraledge

PunkBillCarson said:


> I hate to jack this thread about the guitars, but how would a JB sound with the guitar in D Standard?



I'll put it this way, I was never very sold on the JB until I got that Pro DK2 and it just sounded amazing in it. I was playing in Drop C, so not far off. In that guitar I thought the pickups were matched excellent even though I went into it thinking I would be swapping them out.


----------



## electriceye

HighGain510 said:


> Also brought home this beauty! Jackson USA Broderick HT6 in gloss black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Broderick is just an all-around winner. Sounds great, plays great and the offset soloist body is very comfy! I actually wanted a guitar to send to Mike Learn for some artwork, and because of the shape (and non-figured top haha) this one is ideal!  As you might know, I'm a HUGE fan of the Aliens and Predator franchises, so I wanted to have some killer artwork from Raymond Swanland airbrushed onto this beauty!
> 
> 
> Front artwork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear artwork:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get some stuff sold to cover the influx of new Jacksons and the pricey refin/artwork, but it was absolutely worth it! Both of these guitars are exceptional, and once the Broderick has the Mike Learn paintwork on it, it's going to double as a killer instrument and an amazing piece of art!  Mike is a super talented dude (one of THE best airbrush artists out there, IMHO), so he's the only guy I'd trust with this one!



I'm not knocking the idea, but why would you spend the money on the rear when you'll never see it and it's going to get buckle-rashes anyway? Or is it a showpiece? HNGD!


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> No idea if it will stay but incoming



Pretty, but that switch position is funky...


----------



## eaeolian

HighGain510 said:


> Been on a major Jackson kick again, the USA stuff has been killing it lately!
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop Soloist SL2H in Dakota Red:



Did you buy the one Action Music had? That was an especially good one, IIRC.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> Pretty, but that switch position is funky...



Yeah the saving grace is it was from GC so if I can't get along with it I can drop it off  I should be able to tell pretty quickly and if it goes back there are a couple other things I have my eye on.


----------



## Possessed

Masterbuild warrior


----------



## HighGain510

electriceye said:


> I'm not knocking the idea, but why would you spend the money on the rear when you'll never see it and it's going to get buckle-rashes anyway? Or is it a showpiece? HNGD!



How will *I* never see it? Every time I pick up the guitar to play it, I will see it.  I don't wear belts when I play typically, and my shirt always covers the buckle if I do, so it's a non-issue. Having art on the front AND back doesn't affect the tone or playability. It's like asking why bother putting figured maple on the back of a hollowbody... you'll never see that when you're playing it either, but people have been doing that for ages because it's nicer than just using a chunk of plain maple. It is very much the same way that I am having artwork painted on the back by the guy who is already painting the front since it looks nicer and I'd prefer having both done at the same time. The back is a wide open canvas as there is no m bridge route and it has a small electronics cavity.  

Just seems like a strange thing to comment on, honestly... 



eaeolian said:


> Did you buy the one Action Music had? That was an especially good one, IIRC.



It was used from another dealer, but it's possible it came from Action originally as I don't know where they got it from. It was used on the Jackson site actually! 






 If it's not the same one, it's certainly a killer Soloist, so I'm thrilled with it!


----------



## Aso

Possessed said:


> Masterbuild warrior



That is sweet. What body wood is that?

I keep telling myself I need a Masterbuilt or CustomSelect Warrior.


----------



## Possessed

Aso said:


> That is sweet. What body wood is that?
> 
> I keep telling myself I need a Masterbuilt or CustomSelect Warrior.



Mahogany wing and 3pc wide mahogany neck. Built for Ola from Grave. This is my first Warrior. All i can say is that warrior shape is very comfortable. You can use both normal and classic positions.


----------



## technomancer

That Broderick is going to be killer! Actually it's already killer, it's going to be freaking amazing.

That mahogany warrior is awesome as well


----------



## Aso

Possessed said:


> Mahogany wing and 3pc wide mahogany neck. Built for Ola from Grave. This is my first Warrior. All i can say is that warrior shape is very comfortable. You can use both normal and classic positions.



Very cool.

I think you covered my biggest concern which is if the shape is comfortable. Might change my soon to be ordered King V to a Warrior.


----------



## xzacx

HighGain510 said:


> How will *I* never see it? Every time I pick up the guitar to play it, I will see it.  I don't wear belts when I play typically, and my shirt always covers the buckle if I do, so it's a non-issue. Having art on the front AND back doesn't affect the tone or playability. It's like asking why bother putting figured maple on the back of a hollowbody... you'll never see that when you're playing it either, but people have been doing that for ages because it's nicer than just using a chunk of plain maple. It is very much the same way that I am having artwork painted on the back by the guy who is already painting the front since it looks nicer and I'd prefer having both done at the same time. The back is a wide open canvas as there is no m bridge route and it has a small electronics cavity.
> 
> Just seems like a strange thing to comment on, honestly...



I love the idea of a figured back. It's for the player, not everyone else. I like taking it even further, and having a plain or solid top, with a figured back. This might be a weird analogy, but it almost reminds me of some high-end fashion. The outer layer might be plain or even hard-wearing, but the lining is soft and plush. It's a luxury for the person wearing it, not just something to show off. That's how I look at it anyway, and why I like the idea so much.


----------



## xzacx

Aso said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I think you covered my biggest concern which is if the shape is comfortable. Might change my soon to be ordered King V to a Warrior.



I probably like King Vs a little better because of how perfect they are for my personal playing position, but Warriors are a lot more versatile when it comes to comfort. So well balanced too.


----------



## Possessed

As a diehard KV fan, i also think balance of KV when standing up is a little bit better than warrior. But warrior is very close!


----------



## V_man

I`m getting good at taking pictures with my iphone


----------



## HighGain510

xzacx said:


> I love the idea of a figured back. It's for the player, not everyone else. I like taking it even further, and having a plain or solid top, with a figured back. This might be a weird analogy, but it almost reminds me of some high-end fashion. The outer layer might be plain or even hard-wearing, but the lining is soft and plush. It's a luxury for the person wearing it, not just something to show off. That's how I look at it anyway, and why I like the idea so much.



Haha exactly right!  It doubles as a piece of art for me, and I really love the work of Raymond Swanland so I couldn't choose just one. The large open offset area on the top is contoured PERFECTLY to fit the skulls on a spike piece, and the back is totally open save for the small cavity route so that makes it more ideal to the full battle scene instead of having half of it covered up by the hardware and pickups. I don't want to swap to EMG's or something with full covers minus holes for the pickup screws as the stock pickups work really well in the guitar, so this genuinely seems like the best way to get both pieces of artwork onto a single themed guitar and I'm extremely excited to kick the project off! 

In related news, that red soloist is absolutely sick!  I'm not sure if it's just been a really long time since I've played a normal USA soloist or what, but I don't recall the last one I played being this good!  Jackson fever over here!  I have another 80's-themed piece incoming but it's not a Jackson so I'll save it for another thread...  I'm just hoping this new guitar can compete with this soloist as it really is a great guitar, it has left me feeling extremely happy that I pulled the trigger as it might not LOOK fancy, but it is certainly what a USA CS build should be in terms of feel and tone.  Counting these two new additions, that makes 5 USA Jacksons for me now!


----------



## Casper777

Hey!

Tomorrow I should enter the Jackson owners family 

It will actually be the first and only Jackson I ever played... so big surprise for me!!

Guess what... it's orange.... I would even say... Lambo Orange 

And IT DJENTS!! (even if I don't )


----------



## V_man




----------



## technomancer

Got another custom shop soloist inbound... turns out that control config works great for me. The green one is killer, hopefully this one is too. It will be interesting to see if this is the guitar I think it is, as it looks like another one from the Rainbow runs that somebody put EMGs in.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still think the green Kelly is better.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still think the green Kelly is better.



 

I wanted the different pickup config...


----------



## StrmRidr

Latest pic of my Jackson's:






Left to right: 2008 SL1, 2003(4?) KE2, 2005 RR5, 2008 DKMG


Also bonus pic of my Charvel So Cal:


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Got another custom shop soloist inbound... turns out that control config works great for me. The green one is killer, hopefully this one is too. It will be interesting to see if this is the guitar I think it is, as *it looks like another one from the Rainbow runs* that somebody put EMGs in.



I was going to ask you about that because I thought the green one had the same control layout and matching logo as mine, which came from Rainbow's GOTM run.


----------



## electriceye

technomancer said:


> Got another custom shop soloist inbound... turns out that control config works great for me. The green one is killer, hopefully this one is too. It will be interesting to see if this is the guitar I think it is, as it looks like another one from the Rainbow runs that somebody put EMGs in.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE that!


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> I was going to ask you about that because I thought the green one had the same control layout and matching logo as mine, which came from Rainbow's GOTM run.



Yep, it's one of the Rainbow guitars in Black Cherry. Got to love that it still has the Jackson tag with the color with the guitar and GC STILL got the color wrong when they listed it  There are also two dings on the side and a couple scratches on the back that they missed when they inspected it... which takes talent since the one on the front edge is clearly visible when you pick the guitar up. Overall it's in great shape and I bought this for a refinish project anyways so now I just need to decide if I want to go forward with the project or not.



electriceye said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE that!



You will probably HATE what I'm going to do to it if I keep it


----------



## Dooky

HighGain510 said:


> Been on a major Jackson kick again, the USA stuff has been killing it lately!
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop Soloist SL2H in Dakota Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not be the fanciest custom shop, but it plays and sounds lie the perfect 80's shredder!



That's pretty damn near perfection to me. Love it


----------



## electriceye

technomancer said:


> You will probably HATE what I'm going to do to it if I keep it



Oh, please don't modify it.


----------



## technomancer

electriceye said:


> Oh, please don't modify it.



Actually made the decision today, it's going back. It was listed as excellent condition with no dents, dings, or scratches but it's got 2 decent clear coat dings on the edge and a scratch on the back. Add to that that customer service basically told me the store knew about the damage but didn't update the description and that the manager wouldn't come down as much as I wanted and back it goes.


----------



## Don Vito

Anyone played the Scott Ian V? I hate the new pick guards Gibson is using for their's so it's either this or used.


----------



## electriceye

technomancer said:


> Actually made the decision today, it's going back. It was listed as excellent condition with no dents, dings, or scratches but it's got 2 decent clear coat dings on the edge and a scratch on the back. Add to that that customer service basically told me the store knew about the damage but didn't update the description and that the manager wouldn't come down as much as I wanted and back it goes.



PM me. What did you pay for it from where?


----------



## CrawlingBigfoot

My First Guitar. Its a 1996 MIJ Performer PS2. Its got a few battle scars and the bridge pickup was replace before I bought it. Plan on expanding as soon as I can. I would like A soloist SLX but I have concerns on the quality. Has anyone here played/owned one?


----------



## eightsixboy

Can anyone with a Charvel Pro Mod tell me how the hard tail bridge feels to play?






Judging by the photo's the hard tail looks pretty clunky.


----------



## Jinogalpa

After 5 ESPs, i try my first  Jackson USA Soloist in Blood drip. Bought it as a New Old Stock.

quality craftsmanship, sick color and beautiful finish, truly a wonderful instrument.

hope this qualifies in here:


----------



## manu80

Fookin killer finish !!!!!!


----------



## xzacx

Ahhhh!!! I've always wanted a blood drip. Pretty much the only graphic guitar I could see myself ever buying.


----------



## technomancer

That blood drip is awesome!


----------



## Jinogalpa

thanx for your kind words my friends !


----------



## vividox

That looks awesome. Very nice!


----------



## StrmRidr

That blood drip soloist is awesome!


----------



## Jinogalpa

thanx again guys , here's some bigger bonus picture:


----------



## TurboJT8

Ended up selling my ESP's and joining the Jackson family with a USA KV7 and a Juggernaut HT7...couldn't be happier!


----------



## manu80

you did the right thing. i'm proud of you


----------



## Jujex

The right thing indeed, welcome to the dark side 

And ridiculous first Jacksons as well, like wtf!


----------



## HighGain510

Jinogalpa said:


> After 5 ESPs, i try my first  Jackson USA Soloist in Blood drip. Bought it as a New Old Stock.
> 
> quality craftsmanship, sick color and beautiful finish, truly a wonderful instrument.
> 
> hope this qualifies in here:



The like button needs to return!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: .... it, deal with the fingerprinted madness. 

My current cheapo Jackson family.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

^DKMGs rule!


----------



## McKay

Just got a Jackson Stars SL-J2, will post photos and clips soon. EMGs, floyd, bound fretboard, it's great.


----------



## LaceySwiss

Jinogalpa said:


> thanx again guys , here's some bigger bonus picture:



This guitar is amazing!!!


----------



## LaceySwiss

jahosy said:


> Custom Select SL2H



Lovely!!!


----------



## Bdtunn

I have an incoming rr1 custom shop in black and chrome due next week!!!!!


----------



## 77zark77

My humble contribution to the thread
Those Charvel model 2 are little jewels and the Jackson is so easy to play :yummy:


----------



## SullyGuitars

Bought this new in 1992. Was my main guitar for a long time.


----------



## dhgrind

Quick question for anyone that has a jackson professional from the 90's could you measure the neck thickness and take a few samples of the neck profile ?

I had a rhoads ex and a rhoads pro like a decade ago and they were some of the nicest necks but i'd like to translate that over to a custom build if possible.


----------



## manu80

is the joker graphic a decal/sticker on your charvel ?


----------



## 77zark77

manu80 said:


> is the joker graphic a decal/sticker on your charvel ?



Yep Manu !

The yellowish tone of that near 30 years Charvel + the green DM Tonezone + my son's taste for US comics : why not add some purple stickers ?


----------



## coreysMonster

Hey Jackson owners, can you guys help me identify a guitar? This is a video from the old System of a Down making of Toxicity video, and I've been trying to find which Jackson model this is.

Any ideas?







It has

- fixed bridge
- the little golden arrow thing behind the bridge
- the black triangle on the shorter, bottom arm


----------



## MoonJelly

^It was a USA RR1 he got in the late 90s. They've changed the look some over the years. P.S. I believe the hardware is all black, including the arrow tailpiece.


----------



## Aso

coreysMonster said:


> Hey Jackson owners, can you guys help me identify a guitar? This is a video from the old System of a Down making of Toxicity video, and I've been trying to find which Jackson model this is.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has
> 
> - fixed bridge
> - the little golden arrow thing behind the bridge
> - the black triangle on the shorter, bottom arm



Could be a Jackson RR1T if it's a USA model. Hard to tell by that photo


----------



## eoinbmorg

Got it last week. Still trying to hone in on the setup, but the JB sounds nicely balanced with the body woods, and it sure looks purt. Also got it for $350 so can't complain there!


----------



## coreysMonster

MoonJelly said:


> ^It was a USA RR1 he got in the late 90s. They've changed the look some over the years. P.S. I believe the hardware is all black, including the arrow tailpiece.



Ah, you're right, it's black! Thank you very much.


----------



## Blackwinged

Inner Japanese Jackson content. Black and yellow RRs are pretty much my main guitars now. The pearl white Stars has Duncans and a black custom pickguard now, thinking about selling it but not sure for now.


----------



## Blackwinged

BTW, has anyone seen an RR2 on sale? Still looking for it...


----------



## xzacx

Blackwinged said:


> BTW, has anyone seen an RR2 on sale? Still looking for it...



I'm not sure if they ship international, but GC has had one listed for a while - they recently even dropped the price. I think it's a little high considering you can get RR1s for under $1k if you look around, but they don't come up super often. 

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Jackson/RR2-Randy-Rhoads-USA.gc


----------



## oscarcorpasj

Hi everyone, first of all I apologize for the bad language, I'm from Spain and I'll try to do my best

Let me introduce myself
I've been reading this forum for a long long time and I've learned a lot. never though I'd be a member but I found this thread yesterday and I felt at home. I play whatever guitar my hands get: Flamenco, acoustic finger style country or songwriter things. I've played a lot of Jacksons but I never had the opportunity to get one. Now things have changed and I'm about to receive my Jackson RRTMG in Silver sparkly kinda burst, I'll do a NGD I promise. (I learned what NGD means a few days ago don't hit me)

So... Sorry for that piece of the Bible hope not to bore you


----------



## xzacx

^Can't wait to see it!

Just got this in - '98 Korina KV2. It has some extra significance to me because I almost bought one just like it in '98, but went with a Custom Shop Kelly instead. (Love Marty, hate Dave hahaha). I find Vs more comfortable though, and I've grown to love Korina over the years, so I have been wanting one for a long time. This particular one was factory ordered with double EMG 81s and a boost circuit. I planned on swapping to passives but it just sounds so good at that thing that 81s do that I might just leave em.


----------



## Bdtunn

^ beauty 
I've been putting my new (ish) rr1 custom shop through its paces over the last few weeks. 
Have to say that it's exquisite!


----------



## StrmRidr

That Korina KV2 is gorgeous


----------



## manu80

This KV2 slays !!!
Anyone has a Jackson scott ian (or a washburn usa model) for sale eventually (EU ) ? thx


----------



## electriceye

xzacx said:


> ^Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Just got this in - '98 Korina KV2. It has some extra significance to me because I almost bought one just like it in '98, but went with a Custom Shop Kelly instead. (Love Marty, hate Dave hahaha). I find Vs more comfortable though, and I've grown to love Korina over the years, so I have been wanting one for a long time. This particular one was factory ordered with double EMG 81s and a boost circuit. I planned on swapping to passives but it just sounds so good at that thing that 81s do that I might just leave em.



OMFG!!!! Where did you get that??? That is my dream KV.


----------



## Aso

xzacx said:


>



That King V is amazing. Love the look of Limba/Korina and almost makes me want to reconsider having the Baritone KV I have on order painted.


----------



## 1b4n3z

New (for me) - a 2008 SL2H. Simply excellent - the best Jackson I've seen yet


----------



## oscarcorpasj

OMG that korina V is just so pleasant to my eyes.
I love Jackson headstock, they are agressive looking but with so much elegance.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

Got to love that white Korina V. 

KV2:





SLATQH




CS RR:




Semi-custom J. Stars KE7:


----------



## xzacx

Wow, that Kelly is super unique. Love the reverse inlays!


----------



## Elwood

Jackson SLSMG - with the EMG replaced with a SD 59 and BKP


----------



## manu80

Just added a case and replaced the dd pu's by irongear speced like sh-1 /sh-4
great guitar, no flaws, love it





No one has a jj2 for sale ?


----------



## Possessed

manu80 said:


> Just added a case and replaced the dd pu's by irongear speced like sh-1 /sh-4
> great guitar, no flaws, love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has a jj2 for sale ?



Very nice!!


----------



## jerm

how do the Mexican made Pro Series compare to a MIJ Ibanez?


----------



## Aso

jerm said:


> how do the Mexican made Pro Series compare to a MIJ Ibanez?



Only the bolt-on Pro series are made in Mexico. The neck-through Pro series are made in Indonesia. I haven't had any experience with any of the bolt-on Jackson's


----------



## dan0151

Picked this up a while back had to change the stock pickups so went with some livewires....I think its a JJ4 (Scott Ian Sig) made in Japan, but there's not a lot of details on the web about them..so any detail will help.


----------



## manu80

only reproach I have on the recent jackson set necks or bolt on necks is that the necks are soooo dry...and you can see cracks in the fret binding. On a lot of models.
Nice JJ Dan, I'm looking for the JJ2 but th JJ4 are rare...
http://www.chorder.com/electric-guitars/jackson/scott-ian-jj4-3206
wrong about the eldiablo in bridge though.


----------



## dan0151

manu80 said:


> only reproach I have on the recent jackson set necks or bolt on necks is that the necks are soooo dry...and you can see cracks in the fret binding. On a lot of models.
> Nice JJ Dan, I'm looking for the JJ2 but th JJ4 are rare...
> http://www.chorder.com/electric-guitars/jackson/scott-ian-jj4-3206
> wrong about the eldiablo in bridge though.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Aso

NGD coming but this just showed up unexpectedly.


----------



## xzacx

Is it just the angle, or is that a Double Rhoads?!?!


----------



## Aso

xzacx said:


> Is it just the angle, or is that a Double Rhoads?!?!


It's the angle of the photo just like how they do in the movies to make thinks longer and bigger than they are....

My next one may be a double rhoads but hesitant to order one since I've never seen one and not sure it wouldn't be awkwardly big


----------



## manu80

Wow, love that !


----------



## xzacx

Aso said:


> It's the angle of the photo just like how they do in the movies to make thinks longer and bigger than they are....
> 
> My next one may be a double rhoads but hesitant to order one since I've never seen one and not sure it wouldn't be awkwardly big



Well, it looks amazing regardless. Can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## StrmRidr

That King V is sweet!


----------



## monkeychunki

here's my minty 1989 750XL, love these so much i want another.
http://imgur.com/30gBtmP
http://imgur.com/z6OArtU
http://imgur.com/dCNNz5Z

hmmm cant seem to embed image from imgur.....


----------



## dirtool




----------



## MASS DEFECT

Satin guitars on satin sheets...


----------



## decoy205

Im not sure why I haven't contributed to this thread. Some awesome pronz in here! When I first started playing it was all about Jacksons! 

The concept series was in the Sam Ash by me back in 94 when I first started playing.
My 16th b day present named Elmo:









Before I removed the stickers:





And this is an interesting guitar. I believe it to be a refisnished and modded fusion pro. These originally came in sunburst finish. 24 3/4"'scale ebony bound board and someone put all EMGs in it. Great sounding old 81. I bought this guitar in '97.

Here is Grover:





















Sorry for the crappy phone pics. The early MIJ jacksons are great! I really want a dinky reverse 7 all yellow.


----------



## m107a1

1989 Charvel Fusion Custom - got this guitar for Christmas when I was 13 years old. Not actually a custom, Charvel just called them all that. I blocked the trem after losing the bar decades ago. Recently added hipshot locking tuners, sanded the neck with 12000 grit micromesh, and did a thorough fret level, crown and refinish. EMG 89/SA/SA pickups with a gain boost. Plays & sounds great!


----------



## manu80

Nice color !!!
Nobody has a jackson JJ2 for sale eventually, in EU ? ?
thx
MANU


----------



## McBrain

manu80 said:


> Nice color !!!
> Nobody has a jackson JJ2 for sale eventually, in EU ? ?
> thx
> MANU



http://www.promusictools.com/de/en/jackson-usa-jj2-hrf.html


----------



## Blackwinged

Some RRs...


----------



## manu80

thx for the link McBrain, but their price is just crazy. Saw some JJ1 at 600 euros, JJ2 at 1000. 
The same black/flame one was on reverb last month for 1000 euros. the guy wanted 450 euros to ship from GB to France.... and never answered any mails...sigh...


----------



## works0fheart

That RR bass is pretty cool


----------



## dirtool

Any charvel san dimas HS owner?My local store have some in sale, and I have interest to pick one, but found there's no hole to adjust the truss rod!!!Do I need to remove the neck to adjust the truss rod?


----------



## Element0s

dirtool said:


> Any charvel san dimas HS owner?My local store have some in sale, and I have interest to pick one, but found there's no hole to adjust the truss rod!!!Do I need to remove the neck to adjust the truss rod?


 I have a 2014 San Dimas which is HH w/official Floyd and it's a nice axe that's a lot of fun to play. I believe all the 2014 models require you to take the neck off to adjust the truss rod--mine does. 

It's a bit of a pain and it was scary the first time but honestly it's not as bad as it sounds. Just loosen the strings, unscrew the neck, do a quick adjustment, then pop it back in and see how things sit.


----------



## Element0s

My girlfriend and I broke up over the weekend so I decided to buy guitars about it. Snagged myself some new(old) MIJ Charvels for a really sweet price.

The desert crackle finish is an '89 Fusion Custom with a Floyd and the red finish is an '87 Model 3 with the Jackson licensed trem. Both are in good shape considering their age. The Fusion Custom feels fantastic in my hands but will required the most TLC so I'll be cleaning her out and sanding the neck this weekend. The 5-way switch cuts out at the bridge position if you flip it too aggressively so I'll probably be resoldering that too. 

The Model 3 is in better shape, though I'm not as crazy about the chunky neck heel and the trem compared to the Fusion. Some of the screws for the trem are aaaaaaaalmost stripped so I've got some fresh stripped so ordered some replacements. Will give her a good cleaning as well and see if I warm up to her, otherwise I'll probably put her up for sale to a good home.


----------



## protest

If polygamy was legal in NJ, I'd marry my Jackson's neck.


----------



## Desolate1

Latest addition to the collection.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Desolate1 said:


> Latest addition to the collection.



wow. that would look great with just one bridge humbucker, too.


----------



## manu80

just saw anthrax in Paris yesterday night. Great show, lot of good vibes
But what's even better is to come home after and find the JJ1 you ordered the same day in the living room ? 
Including a custom shop el diablo pup !
So that's a V, another jj1 with ghost flames, usa washburn SI and that one
I wanted a JJ2 i found on reverb but the seller was a bit complicated toreach/answer, shipping charges etc...one day maybe


----------



## oppgulp

manu80 said:


> just saw anthrax in Paris yesterday night. Great show, lot of good vibes
> But what's even better is to come home after and find the JJ1 you ordered the same day in the living room ?
> Including a custom shop el diablo pup !
> So that's a V, another jj1 with ghost flames, usa washburn SI and that one
> I wanted a JJ2 i found on reverb but the seller was a bit complicated toreach/answer, shipping charges etc...one day maybe



Sweet guitar with a sweet finish! Got a JJ2 myself in ivory


----------



## manu80

i 've seen one in natural mahogany burst but it looks too simple. I'd like to find the flames one or a whole black.
if you guys spot one, one of these days, please tell me !


----------



## mitou

'87 Charvel Model 6


----------



## Overtone

Anyone tried BKPs out on a soloist? I'm thinking of installing a Holy Diver that I have lying around in the bridge (of my single humbucker soloist).


----------



## Element0s

mitou said:


> '87 Charvel Model 6



hot to TROT


----------



## Samark

mitou said:


> '87 Charvel Model 6



Class, pure class.

Someone please buy this so I don't have to.


----------



## Carcaridon

Samark said:


> Class, pure class.
> 
> Someone please buy this so I don't have to.



Been eyeing this one for a while too. It's nice. Price is a bit steep for me, but it's an awesome looking piece.


----------



## Overtone

Awww man. I just remembered that one really sick redwood soloist bulb had (has?). Now I feel inadequate again.


----------



## aceinet

This is a fine playing guitar, shame about the neck dive.


----------



## decoy205

Just got this yesterday. MIJ JDR 94


----------



## manu80

Sweet! X-2n powered


----------



## Samark

Some nice Jacksons...
















The Pablo carve soloist is nice, not over the top with the bevel (shame about the inlays)


----------



## decoy205

manu80 said:


> Sweet! X-2n powered



Yeah! I never had an X2N so I was worried I wouldn't dig it but it sounds great!


----------



## decoy205

Samark said:


> Some nice Jacksons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pablo carve soloist is nice, not over the top with the bevel (shame about the inlays)



Those are all pretty awesome.


----------



## mitou

1990 Charvel Spectrum in beautiful original condition.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Oh my.


----------



## Mprinsje

Feast yer eyes on this 1990 Jackson professional fusion pro. Bought it this week. In very good condition except for a missing bit of binding on the point of the headstock.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

just joined the club! ordered the HT7 Pro Seies Juggernaut. mine wont arrive til mid June though.... has anyone received one yet by chance? input on it if so? im real curious about the pickups in it.


----------



## decoy205

Mprinsje said:


> Feast yer eyes on this 1990 Jackson professional fusion pro. Bought it this week. In very good condition except for a missing bit of binding on the point of the headstock.



Nice! They are so well made basically USA quality for the ones I've played. Here's a better pic of mine:


----------



## BigBossAF

Djimbo said:


> just joined the club! ordered the HT7 Pro Seies Juggernaut. mine wont arrive til mid June though.... has anyone received one yet by chance? input on it if so? im real curious about the pickups in it.




There is one dude on youtube who already got his, but it's not much of a good review or demo, but I guess we work with what you get until someone does it better! xD
I'll leave the link bellow:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxPlwejv3O8


----------



## mlp187

Not my first Jackson by a long shot, but currently my only Jackson.

I went into Guitar Center looking for a hard tail six and picked this thing off the wall without giving it much thought. When I started playing it I nearly shat myself. Brace yourselves: 
This guitar is hands down the best guitar I have ever played or owned, and I have owned and played some damn nice guitars. 
Despite all the nonsensical musings about Indonesian guitars that pollute our sweet forum, this is a beast. Perfect fret ends, low action, and flawless finish.


----------



## decoy205

mlp187 said:


> Not my first Jackson by a long shot, but currently my only Jackson.
> 
> I went into Guitar Center looking for a hard tail six and picked this thing off the wall without giving it much thought. When I started playing it I nearly shat myself. Brace yourselves:
> This guitar is hands down the best guitar I have ever played or owned, and I have owned and played some damn nice guitars.
> Despite all the nonsensical musings about Indonesian guitars that pollute our sweet forum, this is a beast. Perfect fret ends, low action, and flawless finish.



That's great when you get something nice that you were expecting and I've been hearing good things about the most recent batches of indos.


----------



## Spicypickles

There is a pair of these at my local GC as well. It takes everything in me not to grab the white one with maple board, but I don't want another neck through guitar.


----------



## oracles

Been hanging out with this guy a LOT recently






I've modded it now so it's an H/S setup with a plastic conversion ring (I used some plain black plastic pickguard material and cut it to fit) and threw a BLK TRI set of pickups in there (Yeti bridge, BKS neck) and strung it up in C Standard. I'll take some updated pics when the weather improves a little.


----------



## 1b4n3z

My newest toy! A 2013 SL2H-MAH. My 8th Select Soloist, and the best so far I dare say


----------



## mnemonic

Those pictures confused me at first, on my phone it looked like one picture, made the guitar look like it has a 40" scale length or something. 

Very sleek looking though!


----------



## manu80

Same for me ... i was like " wow xl baritone model !"


----------



## MASS DEFECT

My second CS. Simply painted black with reverse headstock. Gonna be my beater guitar!


----------



## SymbolicDeath

MASS DEFECT said:


> My second CS. Simply painted black with reverse headstock. Gonna be my beater guitar!



Holy crap, that looks sick. I love myself a nice black Jackson with reverse headstock. My old beat up 90's Dinky is all I have for now but it's black with reverse headstock... just not near as nice


----------



## decoy205

Yup I wish I had a custom shop Beater!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

This DXMG has always been my beater. Hundreds of gigs and rehearsals clocked in and still going strong.


----------



## Blytheryn

MASS DEFECT said:


> My second CS. Simply painted black with reverse headstock. Gonna be my beater guitar!



My god, I love everything about this... So sick! Let me know if you ever decide to part with it!


----------



## 1b4n3z

MASS DEFECT said:


> My second CS. Simply painted black with reverse headstock. Gonna be my beater guitar!



Magnificent! I had one exactly like that, sans Custom Shop label. I got that SL2H-MAH (a few posts above ) to replace it, but I guess I'm leaning back towards the SL2H. It's just so metal


----------



## StrmRidr

Question for my fellow canadians. Which dealer do you go through for a Custom Select? Also, pic of the latest addition below.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

SymbolicDeath said:


> Holy crap, that looks sick. I love myself a nice black Jackson with reverse headstock. My old beat up 90's Dinky is all I have for now but it's black with reverse headstock... just not near as nice



I always wanted a simple black Soloist after I saw Jeff Hanneman play one years ago. But yes, reverse headstocks are way better. 



1b4n3z said:


> Magnificent! I had one exactly like that, sans Custom Shop label. I got that SL2H-MAH (a few posts above ) to replace it, but I guess I'm leaning back towards the SL2H. It's just so metal



Yeah. I cheapened out with the Custom Select specs. I added about $300 for it to have a Mahogany neck and body. Like you, I also love the sound of the SL2H MAH. But prefer the barebones look of a black guitar. 



Blytheryn said:


> My god, I love everything about this... So sick! Let me know if you ever decide to part with it!



Hahaha thanks! I will notify you. Unless you have a reversed head Warrior CS.


----------



## BaptizedBurning

I just got my first Jackson over the weekend. It's a MIJ DK2M and plays beautifully.


----------



## mitou

BaptizedBurning said:


> I just got my first Jackson over the weekend. It's a MIJ DK2M and plays beautifully.



Nice, welcome to the club!


----------



## Jake

I've re-entered the club!


----------



## rexbinary

I forgot to join the club! Here we go...both are 2016 models. I think they make a nice couple don't you?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

What can I say. I like reverse headstocks...


----------



## manu80

what's your favorite color ?


----------



## Overtone

manu80 said:


> what's your favorite color ?


----------



## Blackwinged

MASS DEFECT said:


> This DXMG has always been my beater. Hundreds of gigs and rehearsals clocked in and still going strong.


Sweet, but why does it have the Schaller routing instead of Takeuchi one?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Blackwinged said:


> Sweet, but why does it have the Schaller routing instead of Takeuchi one?



The really old DXMGs had Jackson/Schaller bridges. This one was made in India instead of Japan.


----------



## yuri_1973

My blackie





My whitey


----------



## maliciousteve

I've got this coming my way this week


----------



## HighGain510

I don't think I ever dropped any pics of my translucent white Broderick HT7 Hardtail in here!




















Both this one and my Broderick HT6 were fairly recent examples, but I had the chance to A/B these guys directly against older Broderick 6 and 7 trem models and I swear DiMarzio had to have made a change in the Broderick custom pickups because both of my HT models absolutely smoked the older tremolo ones! I had the chance to buy both of the trem versions at a steep discount but I passed because they just couldn't touch the HT's. I really dig the ABM single saddle bridges used on these too, not sure if that's part of what is adding to the crazy sustain or if that's the 10lb mahogany body talking!


----------



## xzacx

HighGain510 said:


> I don't think I ever dropped any pics of my translucent white Broderick HT7 Hardtail in here!



Looks amazing! Really interesting to hear about the pickups too, because I really like the older ones. This is such an underrated/overlooked model.


----------



## HighGain510

xzacx said:


> Looks amazing! Really interesting to hear about the pickups too, because I really like the older ones. This is such an underrated/overlooked model.



Yeah the older ones are not bad by any means, but by comparison the new ones seemed to outshine them by quite a bit, enough that it was noticeable!  I was bummed as they both had pretty nice tops too.


----------



## Samark

Amazing CB model! The top on that is outstanding


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, that's probably the best white CB i've seen so far. The figuring isn't all cloudy like the other's I've seen. Pops out so perfectly.


----------



## azyat

HighGain510 said:


> I don't think I ever dropped any pics of my translucent white Broderick HT7 Hardtail in here!


Utmost elegance!
Now I think my red Broderick 7 needs a companion


----------



## Blackwinged

MASS DEFECT said:


> The really old DXMGs had Jackson/Schaller bridges. This one was made in India instead of Japan.


I am sorry but I don't believe that. Is there any docs on it? Never seen such a guitar in catalogs (not to mention Jackson/Schaller bridges ceased to exist in 1995), and INDIAN with all that binding and all? No way, it just must be Japanese...

BTW, I have a yellow rhoads Jackson for half a year now. Guess what is it. =3


----------



## lewis

BaptizedBurning said:


> I just got my first Jackson over the weekend. It's a MIJ DK2M and plays beautifully.



I just want a damn hardtail version of this and always wanted that.
24 fret, 25.5 scale black with maple neck/board and the shark tooth inlays is as badass as they come.


----------



## lewis

my first and only Jackson. The Slat 3-7
(Sorry for crappy cell phone pics)
















EDIT:
Mods = 
Replaced the stock tuners for locking tuners and added pearloid buttons.
White Strap
added white vinyl pickup stickers onto the stock Nazgul/sentient pups.

I will be swapping these out long term though. Those pickups are not for me. Going to try the EMG 57/66 in the satin chrome finish in this I think.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Blackwinged said:


> I am sorry but I don't believe that. Is there any docs on it? Never seen such a guitar in catalogs (not to mention Jackson/Schaller bridges ceased to exist in 1995), and INDIAN with all that binding and all? No way, it just must be Japanese...



My guitar is from 2002. Look at this 2001 catalogue. That DXMG has a Schaller bridge.


http://support.jacksonguitars.com/catalogs/us/Jackson2001_catalog.pdf

The easiest way to tell them apart is that the Indian ones have volume and tone knobs close to each other and don't have the 96xxxx Japanese serial. The Japanese ones have the volume and tone farther apart and appeared around 2003-2004.


----------



## eaeolian

MASS DEFECT said:


> My guitar is from 2002. Look at this 2001 catalogue. That DXMG has a Schaller bridge.



No, it has a Korean clone of the Schaller bridge - looks the same, doesn't say Schaller on it, and is inferior.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

eaeolian said:


> No, it has a Korean clone of the Schaller bridge - looks the same, doesn't say Schaller on it, and is inferior.




Correct. My bad. I meant Schaller routing.


----------



## Aso

I need to get all mine in one room for a photo


----------



## dustygator

lewis said:


> I just want a damn hardtail version of this and always wanted that.
> 24 fret, 25.5 scale black with maple neck/board and the shark tooth inlays is as badass as they come.



Ditto here.

You could always put a mutt together: DK2M neck & either DKMGT or DK2T body. I've flirted with the idea myself.

Biggest roadblocks would be being stuck with a Floyd nut on the neck and having to shim/shave the neck pocket to get the right angle for the TOM bridge.


----------



## mcleanab

Just found this guy!!! Sold a bunch of old rack gear and got her for a song... yanked out the Seymour Duncans and EMG's are finding their way in...

The floating bridge is out of this world... and I've always thought that ebony and maple were 'better' than rosewood, but it just feels right... the craftsmanship on these MIJ models is just stunning... love this new guy... only two previous owners who barely played her...


----------



## Aso

Just a couple of the 10+ Jackson/Charvels I own. Need to do a NGD on the middle two one of these days.


----------



## Possessed

I didnt know that fininsh was a sparkle one!! Looks amazing!


----------



## Aso

Possessed said:


> I didnt know that fininsh was a sparkle one!! Looks amazing!



It's a metal-flake green/purple that is really hard to get good pictures of.


----------



## Blackwinged

MASS DEFECT said:


> My guitar is from 2002. Look at this 2001 catalogue. That DXMG has a Schaller bridge.
> 
> 
> http://support.jacksonguitars.com/catalogs/us/Jackson2001_catalog.pdf
> 
> The easiest way to tell them apart is that the Indian ones have volume and tone knobs close to each other and don't have the 96xxxx Japanese serial. The Japanese ones have the volume and tone farther apart and appeared around 2003-2004.


First of all, it's not Indian, it's Japanese (even in this catalog). Second - it says DXMG has the JT500 bridge, and it's not in the shape of Schaller - the JT500 looks like this in chrome:


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Blackwinged said:


> First of all, it's not Indian, it's Japanese (even in this catalog). Second - it says DXMG has the JT500 bridge, and it's not in the shape of Schaller - the JT500 looks like this in chrome:



Google is your friend. My serial is 0104****. Let me know where mine was made.


----------



## dustygator

Aso said:


> Just a couple of the 10+ Jackson/Charvels I own. Need to do a NGD on the middle two one of these days.



Is that a Death Warrior? 

I know of the Death Angel & Death Kelly shapes but had no idea this existed.


----------



## Aso

dustygator said:


> Is that a Death Warrior?
> 
> I know of the Death Angel & Death Kelly shapes but had no idea this existed.



Yes it is. Don't think there are a lot of them around.


----------



## Blackwinged

MASS DEFECT said:


> Google is your friend. My serial is 0104****. Let me know where mine was made.


Did you see the neck pocket? What does it say? There is no such Indian model in the old catalogs.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Blackwinged said:


> Did you see the neck pocket? What does it say? There is no such Indian model in the old catalogs.



Jesus. Just Google the damn thing. lol


----------



## gunch

Jackson guys would you get a nos Dk 24 Superstock, used MIJ professional, dxmg, dk2m, jdr94, etc or try to get a used SL2H or SL1? 

How important is a compound radius?


----------



## xzacx

Used SL1 or SL2H - so easy to find for good prices, and IMO you won't find anything better for the money ($1,000-$1,200 range). Personally I don't think you'll find much "better" at any price - fancier specs, sure, but not actual better quality.

I like the compound radius, but don't find it to be a huge difference in feel from just a standard 12".


----------



## HELLFIRE666




----------



## SteelEdge

I definitely need a RR1....


----------



## 1b4n3z

Got a nice '90 just now - looks like it's the one in the 1990-91 Jackson catalog? On USA Graphics page. Seen a couple of Saturns and they're all unique. This one's a custom order before the Select series really began (J-serial)
http://support.jacksonguitars.com/catalogs/us/JacksonCharvel1990-91_catalog.pdf

Awesome condition for a 27-year-old, apart from a finish chip on the tip of the headstock it's flawless!
All stock too. Next to my '08 SL2H-MAH. Tonally they couldn't be more different, but it's easy to feel the Jackson factor on both
http://support.jacksonguitars.com/catalogs/us/JacksonCharvel1990-91_catalog.pdf


----------



## Leviathus

Sick sololists! 

<<Hooray for ringed planets!


----------



## manu80

Jackson y2kv on the way !!! Yipeeeee !


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## feraledge

Back in the club. Will do an NGD post on Sunday/Monday when I get back home. It's awesome.


----------



## 1b4n3z

New MAH in the house - the black one. These are serious machines


----------



## manu80

Arrived this week
Jackson y2kv.
Very good condition, simple but heavy


----------



## electriceye

manu80 said:


> View attachment 55892
> View attachment 55893
> View attachment 55894
> Arrived this week
> Jackson y2kv.
> Very good condition, simple but heavy



I hate you...


----------



## andrx

this is my jackson dinky and my "not a jackson"



https://goo.gl/photos/M9wZpn1ZY93G1smW9
https://goo.gl/photos/UBubcZ7N1kUtao5s6
https://goo.gl/photos/cC7xCN3WzESLVAh26


----------



## jephjacques

hi


----------



## gunch

Still gas for a Dk24, pink SLX3 or used SL1 or SL2H 

Some dudes say X series are good but I'm really not sold on them yet


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## manu80

michael jackson would be proud !


----------



## metallifan3091

Have any of you guys played the Charvel Joe DuPlantier Pro Mod? I've been on a GIANT Gojira kick lately and I really dig the way it looks, especially for $599.


----------



## Mikey666

I got a Charvel USA Socal too, I will post pics of her ASAP.


----------



## musicaldeath

HELLFIRE666 said:


>



This is one of my favorite Jacksons and I can never find one when I have the cash.


----------



## farren

Anyone know how a '96 MIJ DR-3 neck compares to a pre-Fender MIA Soloist neck, both in terms of profile and thickness? Is the pre-Fender distinction meaningful here, or is the neck more or less the same to this day? Same neck (minus the R) on the DR-3 as a DK-2 more than likely.


----------



## xzacx

farren said:


> Anyone know how a '96 MIJ DR-3 neck compares to a pre-Fender MIA Soloist neck, both in terms of profile and thickness? Is the pre-Fender distinction meaningful here, or is the neck more or less the same to this day? Same neck (minus the R) on the DR-3 as a DK-2 more than likely.



When necks are hand finished, there's always a little deviation from the standard, but the MIA Soloist neck profile has pretty much always been the same. Pre to post-Fender is no more different than any one guitar to the next within the same era. I can't help you on the DR-3 though.


----------



## Mad-Max

silverabyss said:


> Some dudes say X series are good but I'm really not sold on them yet



My opinion is that the old X series that was made in Japan before they switched over to Indonesia was MUCH better. I have an old KVX10 King V that's one of my best playing guitars that I've used forever and wipe the floor with all the newer Jacksons I've played in the new X series.


----------



## man jerk

I picked up one of these earlier this summer.
Pro Series Soloist SL2Q MAH
Got it on scatch n dent from somplace, the only defect I could find was a small imperfection in the finish on the forearm contour. Got it for $700 marked down from $1k.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

man jerk said:


> I picked up one of these earlier this summer.
> Pro Series Soloist SL2Q MAH
> Got it on scatch n dent from somplace, the only defect I could find was a small imperfection in the finish on the forearm contour. Got it for $700 marked down from $1k.
> 
> View attachment 56330



I have the same one, solid guitar for sure!


----------



## Omzig

Hey guys 

Im currently refinishing a Charvel spectrum in HOK Tangelo candy






It came with all 3 of its original j200 pup's and preamp but the original owner had ripped everything out stuck in a single tone/vol kill switch setup,id like to restore the original setup as was but i cant find any info on the interwebs about the wiring for these guitars....does anyone in this fine club have a diagram
or failing that a high res photo of an uncovered spectrum control cavity i could have a peak at? 

Cant wait to get this guitar back together,the neck profile feels fantastic,this is the first pre 2010 charvel i've owned and im pretty sure it wont be the last...more pic's once she's back in the game


----------



## manu80

I sold my DK1 to buy a hamer centaura, that i found was sounding better but I should also finally get a JJ2 pretty soon


----------



## Wolfos

Just picked this guy up for dirt cheap! It's the first Jackson I've ever owned since I started over 20 years ago and I love it. I know it's not a USA build but the fretwork and stability are extremely impressive.


----------



## Aso

Just got this one in. Should do a NGD but I am terrible at writing.





Masterbuilt KV 

27" Baritone 
Limba body and neck
Schaller Hannes bridge and locking tuners


----------



## feraledge

Aso said:


> Just got this one in. Should do a NGD but I am terrible at writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt KV
> 
> 27" Baritone
> Limba body and neck
> Schaller Hannes bridge and locking tuners


Woah, killer!! At least give us a group shot.


----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


> Woah, killer!! At least give us a group shot.



Would help, but already gave my money shot...


----------



## lewis

man jerk said:


> I picked up one of these earlier this summer.
> Pro Series Soloist SL2Q MAH
> Got it on scatch n dent from somplace, the only defect I could find was a small imperfection in the finish on the forearm contour. Got it for $700 marked down from $1k.
> 
> View attachment 56330


holy crap that colour is lush.

If that had a darker blue Burst around the edges, that would be my favourite blue finish on any guitar ever.


----------



## Aso

feraledge said:


> Woah, killer!! At least give us a group shot.


I'll have dig the all out. Think there's 10-15 Jackson or charvels around the house.


----------



## fps

Experts, talk to me about Charvel Pro Mods please! Tried a MIM one yesterday, San Dimas Style 2 HT, thought it was very solid and enjoyable to play. Anything similar from Jackson I should be looking at? What's the verdict on these?


----------



## shadowlife

Omzig said:


> Im currently refinishing a Charvel spectrum in HOK Tangelo candy



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## TheGuitarPit

fps said:


> Experts, talk to me about Charvel Pro Mods please! Tried a MIM one yesterday, San Dimas Style 2 HT, thought it was very solid and enjoyable to play. Anything similar from Jackson I should be looking at? What's the verdict on these?



I'd like more info on this too. I'm currently trying to decide between a new Charvel Pro Mod, Jackson Pro Series Soloist, or an older (and more expensive) 90's Jackson USA soloist or Dinky. I know these guitars are probably worlds apart but I'm basically looking for something fast and fun. Would a beat up 90's USA Jackson be worth the extra $500+?


----------



## feraledge

fps said:


> Experts, talk to me about Charvel Pro Mods please! Tried a MIM one yesterday, San Dimas Style 2 HT, thought it was very solid and enjoyable to play. Anything similar from Jackson I should be looking at? What's the verdict on these?



Jackson only has a lower end 7 string Telly and it's not as aesthetically pleasing as the Charvel. If you dig the Style 2, I'd jump on it. If you can live with a Floyd, this deal is bonkers and Schecter is clearly after the Pro Mod line:
http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/S...Metallic-6-String-Electric-Guitar-P12254.aspx
If you're asking about quality, the Pro Mods and Jackson Pros (bolt on ones) are made at the same factory, equal quality. I have nothing bad to say about them.



ScumTricycle said:


> I'd like more info on this too. I'm currently trying to decide between a new Charvel Pro Mod, Jackson Pro Series Soloist, or an older (and more expensive) 90's Jackson USA soloist or Dinky. I know these guitars are probably worlds apart but I'm basically looking for something fast and fun. Would a beat up 90's USA Jackson be worth the extra $500+?



I haven't been as impressed with the Indo Pro Series stuff (anything not bolt on), but I'm hoping that has changed. I'd be willing to give them a shot again, but had a first round Indo Pro RR that had some issues, but gave the first run Pro SL2s three strikes. Sharp fret ends, some structural issues, things like that. Everything out of Mexico in the Pro and Pro Mod line has been great for me.
But a 90s Jackson for $500 more? How badly beat up are we talking. The Pros and Pro Mods are great guitars, but USA Jacksons they are not. Worth noting, the SL2H/SL1 neck profile is very different from the SL2 Pro and DK neck profiles. I love the DK and speed neck, I just don't get along with the US SL profile (thicker, flatter, hefty shoulders). If you haven't had experience with them, it's worth looking in to.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

feraledge said:


> But a 90s Jackson for $500 more? How badly beat up are we talking. The Pros and Pro Mods are great guitars, but USA Jacksons they are not. Worth noting, the SL2H/SL1 neck profile is very different from the SL2 Pro and DK neck profiles. I love the DK and speed neck, I just don't get along with the US SL profile (thicker, flatter, hefty shoulders). If you haven't had experience with them, it's worth looking in to.



Great info, thanks. Well, it looks like for about $1000~1200 you can get a decent DK. A bit more for an SL. I had my eye on this one or this one. I didn't realize the DK and SL had such different necks. I love an Ibanez prestige neck, so I was hoping for something like that. DK seems like the pick then, eh? I haven't been able to try one out locally yet, but I'll see what I can find.


----------



## feraledge

ScumTricycle said:


> Great info, thanks. Well, it looks like for about $1000~1200 you can get a decent DK. A bit more for an SL. I had my eye on this one or this one. I didn't realize the DK and SL had such different necks. I love an Ibanez prestige neck, so I was hoping for something like that. DK seems like the pick then, eh? I haven't been able to try one out locally yet, but I'll see what I can find.


Those DKs look sick! Solid prices too. If you like the Wizard necks, these are going to be different. A bit thicker on the DK neck, but the SL is going to have a similar shape, but much thicker. The DK neck is more like the Pro Series necks.


----------



## xzacx

ScumTricycle said:


> Great info, thanks. Well, it looks like for about $1000~1200 you can get a decent DK. A bit more for an SL. I had my eye on this one or this one. I didn't realize the DK and SL had such different necks. I love an Ibanez prestige neck, so I was hoping for something like that. DK seems like the pick then, eh? I haven't been able to try one out locally yet, but I'll see what I can find.




I've played a couple Indo Pro Series, and didn't think they were bad at all. I actually preferred them to the Mexican made bolt-ons. Used U.S.A. Jacksons go for steal prices though. I wouldn't even consider a new Pro Series when you can get U.S.A.s, typically in really good shape, in the $1,000-$1,200 without much effort. GC used had a near-mint black Soloist a couple weeks ago for $999. I decided later in the day that I might as well get it, but it had sold already. If you can swing it, I think it's well worth the price. Those and used PRS are the best values out there IMO, in terms of quality and consistency.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

xzacx said:


> I've played a couple Indo Pro Series, and didn't think they were bad at all. I actually preferred them to the Mexican made bolt-ons. Used U.S.A. Jacksons go for steal prices though. I wouldn't even consider a new Pro Series when you can get U.S.A.s, typically in really good shape, in the $1,000-$1,200 without much effort. GC used had a near-mint black Soloist a couple weeks ago for $999. I decided later in the day that I might as well get it, but it had sold already. If you can swing it, I think it's well worth the price. Those and used PRS are the best values out there IMO, in terms of quality and consistency.



Awesome. Alright you guys convinced me. I'm going to start the hunt for a clean and simple USA DK. I can probably find one a bit cheaper if I wait for one without a quilt top or any other fancy features.

Or, a soloist maybe if it crosses my path. Hey there...

edit: well fuck, that was quick. I just bought that ^. They have a decent return policy on used stuff, if I recall, so if I don't love the neck I'll return it and continue the search for a DK. At that price, it's about $200~300 cheaper than other similar ones I've been seeing. Figured it's worth the gamble. Or, break my heart and tell me why that one was a bad deal


----------



## Omzig

shadowlife said:


> That color is gorgeous!



Yep the house of kolor colours are pretty sweet 

Looks better in sunlight though 







She's almost done now just need to tweak the rod a little & find a tension bar and final polish/wax...finished pics to follow 

Quick question if i may for you multi owning 80's/90's charvel/jackson guys ?

I really love the neck profile/radius on this Charvel spectrum so much so that id now love to pickup a charvel/jackson but with a 24 fret neck with this same profile,what charvel/jacksons should i be looking at & Would a jap Jackson fusion SX from 92 have the same profile or was this neck profile specific to the spectrum only?

Cheers


----------



## manu80

Finally...  A JJ2, like new, really. The neck is different than the JJ1, it's set of course but it has a soft V feeling, like the washburn he had just after and feel less like a baseball bat on the JJ1. Happy !!!! Not sure I'll keep the JJ1 flame now....


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## manu80

nice color !


----------



## TheGuitarPit

Alright, that $949 SL2H from guitar center with the terrible picture showed up. Figured it was worth the gamble.

It's got a lot of tarnish on the floyd. A couple big dings on the bottom. A little delamination near the headstock logo. It's probably due for a refret as well. Looks like it's missing the original pickup selector knob too. Otherwise, it's in pretty good shape I guess. It's certainly been played. So yeah, think it's worth fixing up and giving a second shot at life?

Serial number starts with U19, so it's from 1992? The instruction book in the case says 2002, so maybe I'm wrong on that one. Anyone know specifically what model this one is? The action is incredible...


----------



## xzacx

ScumTricycle said:


> Alright, that $949 SL2H from guitar center with the terrible picture showed up. Figured it was worth the gamble.
> 
> It's got a lot of tarnish on the floyd. A couple big dings on the bottom. A little delamination near the headstock logo. It's probably due for a refret as well. Looks like it's missing the original pickup selector knob too. Otherwise, it's in pretty good shape I guess. It's certainly been played. So yeah, think it's worth fixing up and giving a second shot at life?
> 
> Serial number starts with U19, so it's from 1992? The instruction book in the case says 2002, so maybe I'm wrong on that one. Anyone know specifically what model this one is? The action is incredible...
> 
> View attachment 57119
> 
> 
> View attachment 57118




It’s a 2002. A ‘92 would start U019...

IMO, you can do a lot better for the money. Unless you happen to love the color or something I don’t see any reason to keep it and fix it up. You can find them in much better condition for around the same price, and you certinally could have your choice if you factor in the $300-400 you’d pay for a refret. And if you WANT a project guitar, you could find a more beat up one cheaper. Just my opinion.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

xzacx said:


> It’s a 2002. A ‘92 would start U019...
> 
> IMO, you can do a lot better for the money. Unless you happen to love the color or something I don’t see any reason to keep it and fix it up. You can find them in much better condition for around the same price, and you certinally could have your choice if you factor in the $300-400 you’d pay for a refret. And if you WANT a project guitar, you could find a more beat up one cheaper. Just my opinion.



Yeah, I'm a bit split. For $400 more, I've seen a couple that are in better shape but lack some of the features. This one plays great, looks cool, and is pretty decked out, but you're probably right. Looking at a major project or a lot of cash to make it 100%. 

Fret wear:



Floyd tarnish. Some of this is just dirt that needs to be cleaned, but some of it is rust.



And the two big chunks out of the paint near the bottom strap button:


----------



## xzacx

ScumTricycle said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit split. For $400 more, I've seen a couple that are in better shape but lack some of the features. This one plays great, looks cool, and is pretty decked out, but you're probably right. Looking at a major project or a lot of cash to make it 100%.
> 
> Fret wear:
> View attachment 57121
> 
> 
> Floyd tarnish. Some of this is just dirt that needs to be cleaned, but some of it is rust.
> View attachment 57123
> 
> 
> And the two big chunks out of the paint near the bottom strap button:
> View attachment 57122



Now that I see pics, maybe it isn’t so bad.

I’m no luthier, and it’s hard to say from the pics alone, but you might just need a crowning rather than a refret. Is the whole thing like that, or just a couple frets? If it was just a couple, getting them replaced wouldn’t be too bad.

Assuming you aren’t thinking about a full refin to fix the chunks, the refret would be the most costly thing, so if you can get away without that, you may be OK. The Floyd should clean up pretty well, and you could always buy individual pieces where needed, which wouldn’t cost a ton.

Personally, USA Soloists are consistent enough and plentiful enough that I probably wouldn’t bother with fixing it up. But since it sounds like you really like it otherwise, so it may be worth taking it to a luthier to have check out - might not cost you all that much to get it in shape - it is a really nice one. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

xzacx said:


> Now that I see pics, maybe it isn’t so bad.
> I’m no luthier, and it’s hard to say from the pics alone, but you might just need a crowning rather than a refret. Is the whole thing like that, or just a couple frets? If it was just a couple, getting them replaced wouldn’t be too bad.



Thanks for all the feedback. Yeah, a crowning might do, but there are a couple frets where it's not great. Frets 1-3, on the 3 high strings are pretty rough. Either way, that and $20 of spare floyd parts would at least make this thing 90%. Guitar Center has a 30-day return policy so I'll do a bit of shopping and see what the other options are.


----------



## Andrew Napier

Hi

In addition to a Jackson JDX-94 & a Rhodes, I own a JJ1, BUT it is fitted with an original *Charvel *headstock. The body was made on 8th July 1993. The neck displays the dice on the 12th fret and OP 04 JJ above the 22nd fret.

Does anyone know anything about this guitar? I understand that this guitar was bought from the Guitar Center in the USA and was part of "an artist's collection". Fender/Jackson/Charvel have been unable to help.

It is a beautiful guitar, a real keeper, but I would love to know more about it


----------



## manu80

Yeah it's like a jj1
i had two of those, jackson branded, but the bridge was different, like a wraparound
It's like the surfcaster, some were branded charvel, some jackson
But its the first time i see one with a charvel neck.
Pre run model maybe ?


----------



## Andrew Napier

manu80 said:


> Yeah it's like a jj1
> i had two of those, jackson branded, but the bridge was different, like a wraparound
> It's like the surfcaster, some were branded charvel, some jackson
> But its the first time i see one with a charvel neck.
> Pre run model maybe ?






It's a Schaller bridge


----------



## manu80

could have been changed or upgraded upon the original one....


----------



## manu80

could have been changed or upgraded upon the original one....


----------



## TheGuitarPit

xzacx said:


> Now that I see pics, maybe it isn’t so bad.
> Personally, USA Soloists are consistent enough and plentiful enough that I probably wouldn’t bother with fixing it up. But since it sounds like you really like it otherwise, so it may be worth taking it to a luthier to have check out - might not cost you all that much to get it in shape - it is a really nice one. Again, just my opinion.



I returned the Jackson today. Too many little things kept bugging me. I found that a screw had apparently been screwed in near the bridge pickup, THROUGH THE BODY, and into the trem spring area. What the hell? Too many weird things.

There was another very similar one for sale at Guitar Center Used Gear online, but $250 more  I ordered it. Wish me luck.

Hopefully this doesn't turn into a "fool me twice, shame on me" thing. I called the specific Guitar Center this time and they assured me it was in great condition and ready to go. I'll report back with pictures.


----------



## McBrain

ScumTricycle said:


> I found that a screw had apparently been screwed in near the bridge pickup, THROUGH THE BODY, and into the trem spring area. What the hell? Too many weird things.



My 1992 USA Rhoads also has a screw going from the bottom of the bridge pickup cavity through to the trem cavity. Never really thought about it since I always have the back cover on.


----------



## TheGuitarPit

Alright! Much better. Guitar Center came through this time. Even though it was $250 more than the previous ($1199), it's basically mint other than some light swirling on the finish. One tiny ding along the bottom near the strap button. Almost no fret wear. And a small bonus: the top veneer is a little more interesting (has a little quilt to the flame).

One thing I immediately noticed is this guitar's "feel" seems a bit...less...something? The pots are way cheaper and feel lighter. The 2002 I had previously had heavy brass poles on the pots, and the knobs were weighty. These knobs feel cheap. The neck feels a tiny bit different as well, but that might just be because the other one was played to death and very worn in. I swear the previous one had more of a "U" shaped neck, but I could be imagining things. It didn't come with a booklet or anything so I don't know much else about it. Serial number is "U0 936 0" if that means anything to anyone. Maybe this was made at a later date than the old one?

I don't know what the pickups are but they don't look stock. Either way, much happier with this purchase. Glad to finally have a Jackson...been playing 15+ years and had never even tried one. A crime, I know.


----------



## Ancestor

ScumTricycle said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit split. For $400 more, I've seen a couple that are in better shape but lack some of the features. This one plays great, looks cool, and is pretty decked out, but you're probably right. Looking at a major project or a lot of cash to make it 100%.
> 
> Fret wear:
> View attachment 57121
> 
> 
> Floyd tarnish. Some of this is just dirt that needs to be cleaned, but some of it is rust.
> View attachment 57123
> 
> 
> And the two big chunks out of the paint near the bottom strap button:
> View attachment 57122


When there is rust like that on the hardware you can just use a toothbrush with some 3in1 oil and it will cleaeigh


ScumTricycle said:


> Alright, that $949 SL2H from guitar center with the terrible picture showed up. Figured it was worth the gamble.
> 
> It's got a lot of tarnish on the floyd. A couple big dings on the bottom. A little delamination near the headstock logo. It's probably due for a refret as well. Looks like it's missing the original pickup selector knob too. Otherwise, it's in pretty good shape I guess. It's certainly been played. So yeah, think it's worth fixing up and giving a second shot at life?
> 
> Serial number starts with U19, so it's from 1992? The instruction book in the case says 2002, so maybe I'm wrong on that one. Anyone know specifically what model this one is? The action is incredible...
> 
> View attachment 57119
> 
> 
> View attachment 57118


When there is rust on the hardware like that you can just use a toothbrush with 3in1 oil on it and it will clean right up.


----------



## goose_78

Can I be apart of your crew? X Series RRTMG. Decent guitar


----------



## pahulkster

Nice. I would love to swap my RRXMG for one of those.


----------



## wannabguitarist

So I took my Fusion apart again. Yes that's a Gotoh trem and redwood burl 







Hopefully done by mid 2018


----------



## manu80

Couldn't resit this one, made me drool back in the days on the guitar world adds 
Really good condition, it's more purple than blue. Amstrong pups replaces by Dimarzio fred and Super distortion. Will replace the beat up pup rings with new ones, and add 12 holes pickup cover. Really nice guitar, love that wilkinson bridge (already have it on my godin artisan). Reverb pic from the add.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Oh shit


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Some of the Jacksons in my stable.


----------



## manu80

"Hi ! I'd like the whole range in black please !"


----------



## azyat

Now I think I need the black one as well


----------



## manu80

i had the black in 6. Just one of the best guitar i've ever seen., hands down. forget Mayones, capa etc....just crazy !
So great i was scared to play with , and it's...heavy as uckf


----------



## Vyn

azyat said:


> Now I think I need the black one as well



I think I need the red one now, holy crap that's delicious!


----------



## xzacx

Here's a quick pic of my black one since we're posting Brodericks. I'm crazy about this thing - best 7 I've ever had. It is stupid heavy, but sounds and plays so good.


----------



## azyat

manu80 said:


> So great i was scared to play with , and it's...heavy as uckf


That's why now I prefer the white one, it feels just a bit lighter thanks to the color


----------



## StrmRidr

goose_78 said:


> Can I be apart of your crew? X Series RRTMG. Decent guitar



That's a Pro series, not an X series . I always liked the metallic blue version but never saw one in person.


----------



## Albake21

manu80 said:


> Couldn't resit this one, made me drool back in the days on the guitar world adds
> Really good condition, it's more purple than blue. Amstrong pups replaces by Dimarzio fred and Super distortion. Will replace the beat up pup rings with new ones, and add 12 holes pickup cover. Really nice guitar, love that wilkinson bridge (already have it on my godin artisan). Reverb pic from the add.
> View attachment 57747


Woah... what's the model on that guy? I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## xzacx

Albake21 said:


> Woah... what's the model on that guy? I've never seen one of those before.



That’s an AT1 - from the mid-‘90s. They also made AT1Ts. They didn’t make them long, but they aren’t incredibly hard to find and usually go for pretty reasonable prices. GC Used just had an AT1T in a cherry sunburst for $800. I was considering it but it sold. Always wished they would have been set-neck or neck-thru, such cool guitars though.


----------



## manu80

yeah forgot the name, sorry ! thx Xzacx


----------



## Albake21

xzacx said:


> That’s an AT1 - from the mid-‘90s. They also made AT1Ts. They didn’t make them long, but they aren’t incredibly hard to find and usually go for pretty reasonable prices. GC Used just had an AT1T in a cherry sunburst for $800. I was considering it but it sold. Always wished they would have been set-neck or neck-thru, such cool guitars though.


Thank you!

Damn, they must be kinda rare. I can't find any on Reverb or GC. That purple one that manu80 has is seriously beautiful!


----------



## manu80

well I got it on reverb. there's one in russia on ebay, sunburst.


----------



## Jake

Albake21 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Damn, they must be kinda rare. I can't find any on Reverb or GC. That purple one that manu80 has is seriously beautiful!


There's one at GC, I'll see if I can find it. I think it's labeled weird.


----------



## Stooly

Here's my Custom Shop King V in rare Silverswirl finish


----------



## Albake21

Stooly said:


> Here's my Custom Shop King V in rare Silverswirl finish


Damn man! I'm not normally one to like Vs, but that thing is beautiful! Have any more pictures of that finish?


----------



## StrmRidr

I have its Kelly brother in the same finish (not a custom shop one though). It's a unique finish.


----------



## Stooly

Albake21 said:


> Damn man! I'm not normally one to like Vs, but that thing is beautiful! Have any more pictures of that finish?


I'll upload some more pictures when I get home.


----------



## manu80

wow ! how about thos pups ? duncan axis ? how do they sound ?


----------



## StrmRidr

Picture of my silver swirl, for science:


----------



## Stooly

Man, that finish looks amazing on that Kelly too! I've been looking but only found one over the years for $3500.... It would be nice to have the matching pair.


----------



## Stooly

manu80 said:


> wow ! how about thos pups ? duncan axis ? how do they sound ?


Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortions. I really love those pickups, so much so I put another set in my green USA King V. Very balanced between strings and articulate.


----------



## StrmRidr

Stooly said:


> Man, that finish looks amazing on that Kelly too! I've been looking but only found one over the years for $3500.... It would be nice to have the matching pair.



I won't go in specifics but I paid a third of that for mine (dead serious). I was actually considering selling it since I'm a V guy and never really got used to the shape. But considering how rare they are to find I just can't get myself to let it go.


----------



## Albake21

StrmRidr said:


> I won't go in specifics but I paid a third of that for mine (dead serious). I was actually considering selling it since I'm a V guy and never really got used to the shape. But considering how rare they are to find I just can't get myself to let it go.


You could also make some serious profit though! But I completely understand the want to keep because of it's rarity. I had a pretty rare ESP that I really wanted to keep for the longest time, even though I absolutely hated playing it. I ended up forcing myself to sell it and I never looked back.


----------



## Element0s

I made a thread about this one today but fuck you, here's my new (old) Charvel 650xl.


----------



## V_man

so we are posting swirled jackson ok here is mine


----------



## manu80

upside down world...


----------



## Stooly

StrmRidr said:


> I won't go in specifics but I paid a third of that for mine (dead serious). I was actually considering selling it since I'm a V guy and never really got used to the shape. But considering how rare they are to find I just can't get myself to let it go.


I paid under $1700 for that King V so I believe it. There are deals if you hunt for them!


----------



## fuzzymuffler

My MIJ DK2M gas is off the freakin' charts these days.


----------



## manu80

a USA Jakcson Kelly lightning sky should arrive soon....


----------



## Stooly

Albake21 said:


> Damn man! I'm not normally one to like Vs, but that thing is beautiful! Have any more pictures of that finish?


----------



## electriceye

azyat said:


> Now I think I need the black one as well



I think you also need every color in 6-string.


----------



## Edika

And another SL2H with a few extras. Plays and sounds great!


----------



## Najka

yes..it shreds


----------



## electriceye

Element0s said:


> I made a thread about this one today but fuck you, here's my new (old) Charvel 650xl.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57910



OMG!I LOVE that!!


----------



## kolahola

Hey guys, i'm about to make a trade and as far as i am convinced to do it, but still i want to know your opinion: My Japanese Jackson SL3 soloist for a Schecter Blackjack SLS.
Yeah, neck through, flame maple veneer, thiner neck and pickups may seem to be slightly better over set neck, plain top and SD Blackout (this last one si more personal choice) but what kinda bothers me from my guitar is the FLOYD ROSE. I'm a guy who constantly changes the guitar tuning and i NEED a fixed bridge guitar. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

kolahola said:


> Hey guys, i'm about to make a trade and as far as i am convinced to do it, but still i want to know your opinion: My Japanese Jackson SL3 soloist for a Schecter Blackjack SLS.
> Yeah, neck through, flame maple veneer, thiner neck and pickups may seem to be slightly better over set neck, plain top and SD Blackout (this last one si more personal choice) but what kinda bothers me from my guitar is the FLOYD ROSE. I'm a guy who constantly changes the guitar tuning and i NEED a fixed bridge guitar. What are your thoughts?



Block the Floyd.



That said, if the fixed bridge is key to you enjoying your guitar and playing, don't hesitate to go with the Schecter. Hope this helps.


----------



## Edika

kolahola said:


> Hey guys, i'm about to make a trade and as far as i am convinced to do it, but still i want to know your opinion: My Japanese Jackson SL3 soloist for a Schecter Blackjack SLS.
> Yeah, neck through, flame maple veneer, thiner neck and pickups may seem to be slightly better over set neck, plain top and SD Blackout (this last one si more personal choice) but what kinda bothers me from my guitar is the FLOYD ROSE. I'm a guy who constantly changes the guitar tuning and i NEED a fixed bridge guitar. What are your thoughts?



The SLS has a really comfy neck it does have a narrower neck. In terms of playability it is on par with the Jackson ones just narrower and rounder. The one I had played extremelly well and was really resonant. It slayed with the Blackouts and it slayed with the EMG57/66 I had it with. However the positives of a fixed bridge like the TOM and trying different tunings is only valid if you don't do extreme tuning and gauge changes. If you go From E standard to drop D or D standard to drop C or E standard to E flat without changing strings it is super handy even though the strings will feel a bit looser and vibrate more causing a bit of buzz. Intonation and trussrod adjustment you can get away with.
If you however play inE standard and change the tuning to C or B for a few months and back again then you still need to do trussrod adjustments, intonation adjustments which are admittedly easier on a fixed bridge. The only drawback with changing gauges back and forth is the nut slot sizes. For the 46 gauge E it was ok. The 60 I tried for B didn't fit the slot however. The question is how well the nut performs if you widen it and decide to go thinner strings again.


----------



## kolahola

Just did the trade, now i am on my way back home with it!
I was told Schecter necks were like baseball bats (lol), thick and uncomfy but thats b*llshit. Neck its actually very similar to my jackie, a little bit more round, i may even like it more. Feels so good to my hands.
And about the bridge, i am constantly floating between E, D and Drop C, so i guess i will be able to do these tuning changes without touching the truss rod. In the worst case, i could keep it in D-Drop C and use my 8 stringer for standard tuning.
Thank you my guys @Edika @Kyle Jordan


----------



## Ardez

Bought myself few days ago Style 2 HH HT in Chlorine burst. Absolutely love this thing, couldn't be happier with it. Owned a Pro Mod San Dimas in white when they first came out. I sold it quite quickly because I didn't get used to the floyd at all. Have missed it all these years, though. Now I'm happy again.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My Two Jackson 1991 Warrior Pros


----------



## manu80

Nooooooooo ! are those stars ?
I saw one on a French forum last year and didn't have time to buy it was already gone (white one)
if one day you wanna get rid of one...


----------



## Mathemagician

The 90’s professionals are quality-wise what most people want Jackson to release around the $1600-1800 range. 

And it’s sadly never going to happen.


----------



## Viginez

would buy the white one instantly


----------



## manu80

Viginez said:


> would buy the white one instantly


already on it, take the black one, please


----------



## wannabguitarist

Those warrior professionals were 24.75in right? Pretty much my perfect guitar other than not being Dinky shaped 

Going to check out an old DK2M pro this weekend at an absurd price. If things work out I'll be on Japanese Jackson Pro #3


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

wannabguitarist said:


> Those warrior professionals were 24.75in right? Pretty much my perfect guitar other than not being Dinky shaped
> 
> Going to check out an old DK2M pro this weekend at an absurd price. If things work out I'll be on Japanese Jackson Pro #3




Yes they are indeed 24.75.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Viginez said:


> would buy the white one instantly





manu80 said:


> already on it, take the black one, please





I better hide these somewhere safe!!


----------



## Vyn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 58505
> 
> 
> View attachment 58506
> 
> 
> My Two Jackson 1991 Warrior Pros



I'm going to get busted at work for porn thanks to you  That white one is gorgeous!


----------



## manu80

Finally arrived !
3 weeks to get it !!!!! A bit of epic, package returned, seller's friend who was supposed to bring it from the south but no, then UPS who took its time, guy hard to reach, only Sms.......
It's there that's what matters !!!!
Pretty good state and cool looking


----------



## TheShreddinHand

A beaut!


----------



## Vyn

manu80 said:


> View attachment 58760
> View attachment 58759
> Finally arrived !
> 3 weeks to get it !!!!! A bit of epic, package returned, seller's friend who was supposed to bring it from the south but no, then UPS who took its time, guy hard to reach, only Sms.......
> It's there that's what matters !!!!
> Pretty good state and cool looking


That hot! If you don't mind me asking how much did you pick it up for?


----------



## Vhyle

Uh, haven't posted in a couple of years, but this thread is relevant to my interests. May I present to you my current Jackson stable.





2015 JS11 Dinky
2016 JS32 King V
2007 DK2M Dinky
1998 DK2T Dinky


















Group shot with my buddy's Jacksons. First four are mine, and then there's a late 90s Kelly Pro, hardtail Rhoads, 2016 SL3X Soloist, and a parted-together Dinky (with a Kelly Pro series neck).





Throwing gang signs.

EDIT: I suck at images, I guess.


----------



## Vhyle

I seriously can't get this to work right.

EDIT: Figgered it out.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Time for my annual EMG dabble. Too much chrome? I may need to black this baby out at some point


----------



## xzacx

1b4n3z said:


> Time for my annual EMG dabble. Too much chrome? I may need to black this baby out at some point



It is a lot of chrome, but it actually doesn't look bad. Maybe black pickup rings would tone it down just enough?


----------



## DeepSixed

kolahola said:


> Just did the trade, now i am on my way back home with it!
> I was told Schecter necks were like baseball bats (lol), thick and uncomfy but thats b*llshit. Neck its actually very similar to my jackie, a little bit more round, i may even like it more.



The SLS (Slim Line Series) Schecters have thinner necks with a 12"-16" compound radius, the same as most Jacksons, so they feel pretty similar. My Blackjack SLS FR-S plays _very_ similarly to my SLATHXMG 3-6.


----------



## 1b4n3z

xzacx said:


> It is a lot of chrome, but it actually doesn't look bad. Maybe black pickup rings would tone it down just enough?



I like the idea, gonna try that first. Though I really like dark guitars - akin to my '08


----------



## MikeH

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 58505
> 
> 
> View attachment 58506
> 
> 
> My Two Jackson 1991 Warrior Pros


You don’t happen to play for a band called Vitriol, do you?


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone have a minty fire crackle Predator they would like to sell?


----------



## MTGeezy




----------



## Deadpool_25

About to join the ranks. PM So Cal on the way from Sweetwater.

Do any of you guys have a recessed FR and are using, or have tried to use, a D-Tuna? I’m wondering if it will fit.


----------



## Edika

1b4n3z said:


> Time for my annual EMG dabble. Too much chrome? I may need to black this baby out at some point



I hate chrome hardware with a passion but they seem to work well in this guitar. Maybe black pickup wrings and tone knobs with a black tip and ring for the three way switch would balance it out as suggested.


----------



## dimebagfan01

So I may be getting my second ticket into the Charvel owners club this weekend! I'm going to check out a 3dr in rainbow crackle this weekend but the neck is half scalloped and its definitely not a pro job. Can anyone give me a good idea of how this would impact the value (if everything else is mint)?


----------



## awesomeaustin

dimebagfan01 said:


> So I may be getting my second ticket into the Charvel owners club this weekend! I'm going to check out a 3dr in rainbow crackle this weekend but the neck is half scalloped and its definitely not a pro job. Can anyone give me a good idea of how this would impact the value (if everything else is mint)?



Someone might be willing to overlook it given that you don't see a lot of them around. You could always look for replacement necks online too.


----------



## dimebagfan01

awesomeaustin said:


> Someone might be willing to overlook it given that you don't see a lot of them around. You could always look for replacement necks online too.


Don't get me wrong, for the right price I would definitely pick it up. However, his posted price is more in line with what most people would pay for a pristine 3dr. As far as I'm concerned (when it comes to the value of the guitar), the neck is essentially worthless and I'm paying for a body and hardware. Do you think an offer in the ballpark of $300-350 would be fair?


----------



## awesomeaustin

dimebagfan01 said:


> Don't get me wrong, for the right price I would definitely pick it up. However, his posted price is more in line with what most people would pay for a pristine 3dr. As far as I'm concerned (when it comes to the value of the guitar), the neck is essentially worthless and I'm paying for a body and hardware. Do you think an offer in the ballpark of $300-350 would be fair?



Looking online I don’t see any going for under $500. I’m guessing if the guy scalloped the fretboard poorly and is still trying to get top dollar for it, he’s probably over-valuing it due to the rarity and cool retro factor.


----------



## awesomeaustin




----------



## MASS DEFECT

Hnnnngh those matte black reversed head warriors!!! Warriors look so good stealthed out!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Finally picked up a DK2M. Not totally sold on how it sounds right now, but it's also the first guitar I've owned without active pickups in 5 years so I think I'm just getting used to the passive pickup sound/feel.


----------



## awesomeaustin

MASS DEFECT said:


> Hnnnngh those matte black reversed head warriors!!! Warriors look so good stealthed out!



If you look closely you can see that they have an extra string too


----------



## MASS DEFECT

awesomeaustin said:


> If you look closely you can see that they have an extra string too



yeeeaaah! and here i thought the necrophagist stealth xiphos was awesome, but that one is a killer!


----------



## Vyn

awesomeaustin said:


>



Those V's fuck. What are they? I need them in my life <3


----------



## awesomeaustin

Vyn said:


> Those V's fuck. What are they? I need them in my life <3



The 2 silverburst V's and the 2 matte black warriors are prototypes Jackson had one of their overseas factories make to see how well they built 7 string guitars. They all came with EMGs and Floyd Rose Pro (lo-pro) trems. They're the only ones like them!


----------



## Vyn

awesomeaustin said:


> The 2 silverburst V's and the 2 matte black warriors are prototypes Jackson had one of their overseas factories make to see how well they built 7 string guitars. They all came with EMGs and Floyd Rose Pro (lo-pro) trems. They're the only ones like them!



Shit, I thought you were going to say something like that  Half an hour of googling and I couldn't find anything. I've managed to get myself one 7 string Rhoads but I need more 7 string V's in my life


----------



## Aso

awesomeaustin said:


> The 2 silverburst V's and the 2 matte black warriors are prototypes Jackson had one of their overseas factories make to see how well they built 7 string guitars. They all came with EMGs and Floyd Rose Pro (lo-pro) trems. They're the only ones like them!


Sounds like those are the prototypes for Dave Davidson's import Warrior that was just released. Thats really cool. Is there a story behind how you got them?


----------



## Aso

Stupid slow site double post


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

hey guys, Wanted to ask. What can you tell me about this 2005 Charvel pointy reissue that I have on the way?

Looks killer. People are saying this thing sounds amazing and is almost custom shop quality (or at least better than USA production).

Any info you can give me?


----------



## awesomeaustin

Aso said:


> Sounds like those are the prototypes for Dave Davidson's import Warrior that was just released. Thats really cool. Is there a story behind how you got them?



I believe these were made around the time Dave got his first 7 String Warrior, the Spalted maple one. So that's what I've thought as well, just haven't ever gotten confirmation on it.

I worked for Fender a couple years ago and got to know the right people. When they were getting rid of them to make room in the warehouse I made sure I told the people who ran the warehouse that I would buy them. And thus, I acquired these unique guitars.


----------



## manu80

My kelly is for sale, gas is coming


----------



## mikeroxx2003

manu80 said:


> Jackson y2kv on the way !!! Yipeeeee !


nice collection i got put mine up here. nice y2kv i missed out on these some many times when i had the cash now there almost out of reach.i was to busy buying up and restoring charvels. which brings me too.what would it take to get a tracing of the head stock and body next time u change strings lol.hope im not out of line but desperet to do this project


----------



## mikeroxx2003

im curantly working on finishing up my custom green quilted maple burst charvel kelly hope that made the kelly guys drool.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

1989 Model 375 Deluxe:


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Picked up this 7 string TY-2 a while back. Totally blown away by the build quality and playablity, neck is super thin (think Ibanez Super Wizard)....for a budget 7 this thing totally slays:


----------



## mikeroxx2003

guidothepimmp said:


> View attachment 55473





guidothepimmp
[QUOTE="IbanezDaemon said:


> Picked up this 7 string TY-2 a while back. Totally blown away by the build quality and playablity, neck is super thin (think Ibanez Super Wizard)....for a budget 7 this thing totally slays:



, post: 4770193, member: 48457"]
View attachment 55473
[/QUOTE]


IbanezDaemon said:


> Picked up this 7 string TY-2 a while back. Totally blown away by the build quality and playablity, neck is super thin (think Ibanez Super Wizard)....for a budget 7 this thing totally slays:


----------



## mikeroxx2003

very nice telly dont have one of them yet but i will lol


----------



## IbanezDaemon

mikeroxx2003 said:


> very nice telly dont have one of them yet but i will lol



Telly or Tele Mike? Maybe both? ;-)


----------



## Element0s

IbanezDaemon said:


> 1989 Model 375 Deluxe:


Love the toothpasties. So great. Love those scallops.


----------



## USMarine75

Jackson KV2T Natural with Dimarzio CL/LF set.

So who bought the Jackson Namm sparkle blue custom with 27 frets???


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Element0s said:


> Love the toothpasties. So great. Love those scallops.



Love the vocab! Cool! You noticed the scallops! Respect is due!


----------



## USMarine75

^ Who bought this? I need to know so I can buy it off you when you GAS for something else lol...


----------



## LaceySwiss

The family...


----------



## groverj3

^ A lot to like there!

Love that trans finished soloist in particular. Is that Chlorine Burst?


----------



## mikeroxx2003

yep real nice


----------



## Edika

LaceySwiss said:


> The family...
> 
> 
> View attachment 60226



Aaaah, you're one of the admins if not tge creator of the Jackson USA facebook page!


----------



## LaceySwiss

Edika said:


> Aaaah, you're one of the admins if not tge creator of the Jackson USA facebook page!


LOL! Yes! Thanks for being part of our page!


----------



## LaceySwiss

groverj3 said:


> ^ A lot to like there!
> 
> Love that trans finished soloist in particular. Is that Chlorine Burst?


It's a blue burst finish. Looks darker in the photo, but the blue is a little brighter than what it appears. Not chlorine burst though.


----------



## Edika

LaceySwiss said:


> LOL! Yes! Thanks for being part of our page!



Man that page is bad for my wallet. I mean this place is too but after joining the facebook page the Jackson GAS has gotten even more intense!


----------



## mikernaut

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 60100
> 
> ^ Who bought this? I need to know so I can buy it off you when you GAS for something else lol...



Nick at the Axe Palace has it. Such a beauty, but Jackson Custom shops aren't cheap.


----------



## mikernaut

LaceySwiss said:


> The family...
> 
> 
> View attachment 60226


Wow, love that Red Warrior!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Assembled car parts and disassembled guitars. My girlfriend loves our living room right now


----------



## Vhyle

wannabguitarist said:


> Assembled car parts and disassembled guitars. My girlfriend loves our living room right now



Nice DK2M! Looks exactly like mine. Such a fantastic, smooth-playing guitar.


----------



## groverj3

wannabguitarist said:


> Assembled car parts and disassembled guitars. My girlfriend loves our living room right now



I have a white one, awesome guitars for sure!


----------



## Possessed

My jackson family


----------



## manu80

the splatter.....kills !!!!!
I'd dig a guitar like that but now that I've got a kid I don't know...doesn't feel the same...maybe i'm becoming too old for this shit !!!


----------



## Mathemagician

manu80 said:


> the splatter.....kills !!!!!
> I'd dig a guitar like that but now that I've got a kid I don't know...doesn't feel the same...maybe i'm becoming too old for this shit !!!



If you don’t start cranking music for at least 30 minutes a day you’ll be an “old man” before the year is out. A blood splatter guitar can postpone that diagnosis by YEARS.


----------



## Edika

manu80 said:


> the splatter.....kills !!!!!
> I'd dig a guitar like that but now that I've got a kid I don't know...doesn't feel the same...maybe i'm becoming too old for this shit !!!



Hey man, I've got two kids now and I'm going the opposite way. Guitars with graphics and paint jobs I would find tacky in the past become more appealing and I'm getting back to pointy guitars again. Midlife crisis maybe? Lol


----------



## Vyn

Edika said:


> Hey man, I've got two kids now and I'm going the opposite way. Guitars with graphics and paint jobs I would find tacky in the past become more appealing and I'm getting back to pointy guitars again. Midlife crisis maybe? Lol



This. I've developed a bit of an obnoxious Dean boner lately because of their guitar graphics xD


----------



## manu80

i was looking at a washburn WV blood splatter this morning, still !!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist

manu80 said:


> the splatter.....kills !!!!!
> I'd dig a guitar like that but now that I've got a kid I don't know...doesn't feel the same...maybe i'm becoming too old for this shit !!!



I don't have a kid, but I kind of agree with that feeling. Clean cut accountant; Vs and Warriors don't really fit my look.

But god damn do I want that natural Warriorr


----------



## Possessed

I have a kid and my kid's favorite guitar at the moment is the blood splatter KV


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Here is my soloist







It is in trans violin brown and the thing fucking shreds!


----------



## NGR

IMG_1595



__ NGR
__ Apr 22, 2018





I'm japanese cool gay!!
I modded my charvel USA so-cal !!
I love you, hug me.


----------



## monorady

NGR said:


> IMG_1595
> 
> 
> 
> __ NGR
> __ Apr 22, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm japanese cool gay!!
> I modded my charvel USA so-cal !!
> I love you, hug me.


I’m sorry, what?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

monorady said:


> I’m sorry, what?



Agreed


----------



## Jake

Someone just listed a great condition flame top SL1 on Reverb for $800.....so I've got an SL1 coming again 

I actually loved the SL1 I had a few years ago so this should be nice.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Jake said:


> Someone just listed a great condition flame top SL1 on Reverb for $800.....so I've got an SL1 coming again
> 
> I actually loved the SL1 I had a few years ago so this should be nice.




I saw that too. It looks like the floyd rose is just scratched up, but with a good cleaner that would be gone within seconds. It is a beauty, prob won't last long either


----------



## Jake

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I saw that too. It looks like the floyd rose is just scratched up, but with a good cleaner that would be gone within seconds. It is a beauty, prob won't last long either


Yeah I couldn't pass it up honestly, a little TLC and it'll be great. Not a huge fan of the red with chrome hardware, may just swap it all with black which solves the issue of the trem being scratched up 

I guess I'll wait and see what shape it's in once it's in my hands haha


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Jake said:


> Yeah I couldn't pass it up honestly, a little TLC and it'll be great. Not a huge fan of the red with chrome hardware, may just swap it all with black which solves the issue of the trem being scratched up
> 
> I guess I'll wait and see what shape it's in once it's in my hands haha




Post some pics of it and such! I would have gotten it, but I plan on getting a Pro series mick thomson guitar instead


----------



## groverj3

New (to me) MIJ Pro Series 7-string on its way to me this week. NGD post incoming tomorrow or Tuesday! So pumped.

This'll be my 6th Jackson. I may have a problem


----------



## Vhyle

groverj3 said:


> This'll be my 6th Jackson. I may have a problem



No, sir, what you have is the solution.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Vhyle said:


> No, sir, what you have is the solution.




You can never get enough jacksons! Just got my first USA 5 Months ago and I am planning to get a Pro Series Mick Thomson soloist in black in about 2 months or so! Stoaked af and will never get enough Jacksons!


----------



## Gravy Train

Highest quality/most expensive guitar I've ever owned: 2006 Jackson USA SL2HMAH (sorry for potato pic).

View media item 857


----------



## Vhyle

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> You can never get enough jacksons! Just got my first USA 5 Months ago and I am planning to get a Pro Series Mick Thomson soloist in black in about 2 months or so! Stoaked af and will never get enough Jacksons!



I own four of them now, and I've definitely got the bug at this point. By far the best playing guitars I've owned so far. I'm not sure why I ignored them for so long, through my 17 years of playing guitar. With that said, all of mine have been acquired for stupid cheap. Couldn't be happier with them. If their cheap guitars play this good, I can only imagine how good their upper-tier USA stuff is.


----------



## USMarine75

My 1990 Predator on Wed!!!


----------



## groverj3

Gravy Train said:


> Highest quality/most expensive guitar I've ever owned: 2006 Jackson USA SL2HMAH (sorry for potato pic).
> 
> View media item 857



I used to not like these simple, natural, finishes. However, I've recently come around on them. It looks great!


----------



## Gravy Train

groverj3 said:


> I used to not like these simple, natural, finishes. However, I've recently come around on them. It looks great!



Thank you! However, I think black hardware would really set if off. I just don't know if I want to invest in all of that.


----------



## Jake

Hopefully this pic shows up:





I never left the club because I have my Jackson HT6 Juggernaut but this puts me back in the traditional Jackson club 

I got this for $750 after making an offer on Reverb which made me think it was going to show up in the worst shape in the world but nope .

The guy said it's an early 2000's model SL1 which seems about right. It's a LOT lighter than the SL1 I used to have, debating getting a hotter single for the neck but overall it's top tier as expected.


----------



## Ironbird666

USMarine75 said:


> My 1990 Predator on Wed!!!



I just picked up a Pred in Fire Crackle at a local GC. I'll post family pics of it, my Socal, and my Jackson DR whenever I pick it up this Saturday. I was blown away by the Pred's playability, what a damn beast!


----------



## USMarine75

Ironbird666 said:


> I just picked up a Pred in Fire Crackle at a local GC. I'll post family pics of it, my Socal, and my Jackson DR whenever I pick it up this Saturday. I was blown away by the Pred's playability, what a damn beast!



Yeah the Predator is legit! The trem is the best I've ever used for flutter and vibrato... and I probably own at least one of every kind ever made at this point haha. And the stock pickups are fantastic for the 80s/90s/EVH type stuff. I think it's my new fav apartment shredder.

Definitely want to see some pics!!!



groverj3 said:


> I used to not like these simple, natural, finishes. However, I've recently come around on them. It looks great!



Nothing wrong with natural finishes!


----------



## Vhyle

Newest family photo, taken today





Glamour shot from today, when I made a post about how much I love Stringjoys. This is my most favorite guitar on the planet now. I've become quite attached to it.


----------



## Ironbird666

So I kind of forgot to post pics properly, but I do happen to have a couple of pics to post for now. I'll try to remember to post a nice family pic when I get home today.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Here's my entry into the Jackson family:

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-mij-charvel-crr.329638/

A Charvel (MIJ, Jackson ownership era) CRR-68. At least I think it is, because I haven't found any specific listings of the model I have here.


----------



## man jerk

Vhyle said:


> Glamour shot from today, when I made a post about how much I love Stringjoys. This is my most favorite guitar on the planet now. I've become quite attached to it.



I've got one just like it. Same Color and everything. The one complaint I have is I don't like the volume knob location. I've been meaning to pull the tone knob and move the volume know to it's space. It just is in the wrong spot for me. Otherwise a great workhorse.


----------



## groverj3

man jerk said:


> I've got one just like it. Same Color and everything. The one complaint I have is I don't like the volume knob location. I've been meaning to pull the tone knob and move the volume know to it's space. It just is in the wrong spot for me. Otherwise a great workhorse.



That's the only issue I have with Jacksons. Their default control placement is a headscratcher. I remove the tone control and relocate the volume there on all mine. There are nifty little plastic hole plugs that are exactly the right size to fit without looking bad.


----------



## manu80

Any idea of how i could ask for a jackson mustaine full mahogany? 
Like a 8/10 condition


----------



## Sollipsist

If it wasn't for the JS22-7, I probably wouldn't be here today (this forum, I mean. It didn't save my life or anything).

That cheap little factory-made POS is one of my favorite guitars. I've paid 5x as much for other guitars (even including the pickup swap, which is all it really needed) and got much less satisfaction.

For my first multiscale, there are a few relatively inexpensive options - Ibanez, Agile etc - but all I can think of is how I took a chance with a low-end Jackson, and how wonderfully it paid off. 

The DKAF7 is kinda calling to me... anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## Vhyle

man jerk said:


> I've got one just like it. Same Color and everything. The one complaint I have is I don't like the volume knob location. I've been meaning to pull the tone knob and move the volume know to it's space. It just is in the wrong spot for me. Otherwise a great workhorse.



Yeah, that's my only gripe as well. I moved volume down to the bottom, and the tone pot is bypassed and in the top, so it's just an inert knob. Granted, it's still physically in the way, but at least I'm no longer turning myself down while I'm playing.


----------



## groverj3

man jerk said:


> I've got one just like it. Same Color and everything. The one complaint I have is I don't like the volume knob location. I've been meaning to pull the tone knob and move the volume know to it's space. It just is in the wrong spot for me. Otherwise a great workhorse.





Vhyle said:


> Yeah, that's my only gripe as well. I moved volume down to the bottom, and the tone pot is bypassed and in the top, so it's just an inert knob. Granted, it's still physically in the way, but at least I'm no longer turning myself down while I'm playing.



Let me help you out here:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ywords=nylon+hole+plugs&tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## man jerk

groverj3 said:


> Let me help you out here:
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=nylon+hole+plugs&tag=sevenstringorg-20



Thanks for that! Any idea what size the hole is?


----------



## Vhyle

That's actually not a bad idea at all.

As far as the diameter - your best bet is to just pull the pot out and measure it. Wouldn't take long at all.


----------



## man jerk

groverj3 said:


> That's the only issue I have with Jacksons. Their default control placement is a headscratcher. I remove the tone control and relocate the volume there on all mine. There are nifty little plastic hole plugs that are exactly the right size to fit without looking bad.



I have an SL2Q MAH and the volume know is just a little big closer to the bridge which give me just enough room for my hand.


----------



## groverj3

man jerk said:


> Thanks for that! Any idea what size the hole is?





Vhyle said:


> That's actually not a bad idea at all.
> 
> As far as the diameter - your best bet is to just pull the pot out and measure it. Wouldn't take long at all.


My DK2M and DXMG have metric pots but took a 5/16" pretty well. The USA pots are larger diameter and I don't have any more of those hole plugs lying around. For those I'd say either measure the pot, hole, or you can look up the size of the pot online. Should be standard CTS solid shaft pots on USA Select and customs.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Soloist number 11, maybe this one'll stick


----------



## wannabguitarist

Fuck me. That's gorgeous.


----------



## 1b4n3z

After a day of testing I am very impressed by this guitar. It's well done, plays extremely well, is light-weight and sounds great too. Didn't want to believe in the CS quality to reach that far above Select, but it's hard not to right now


----------



## groverj3

Yessssss! That sunburst is tasty. Everyone orders them with the oil finished neck, not sure why they ever do anything else . Maple board soloists are hard to come by, you have a real special one there!

Is it just me, or is the USA Select series basically gone now? I never see them in stock anywhere. Probably it's essentially been replaced with Custom Select.


----------



## Edika

Jackson KE2 Lightning Sky and my third USA Jackson. It came with a few issues that I wasn't expecting but they were repairable. I got it for a good price so it didn't raise the budget that much. I'll post a NGD soon enough.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Lightning Sky Kellys and Warriors are the best! That looks so sharp!


----------



## gunch

So are 750XLs like huge money because Shawn Lane nerds hoard them?


----------



## groverj3

silverabyss said:


> So are 750XLs like huge money because Shawn Lane nerds hoard them?



Pretty much. They're also just great-playing guitars and pretty old/hard to find by now.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

groverj3 said:


> Pretty much. They're also just great-playing guitars and pretty old/hard to find by now.



Kinda like USA warriors. I'd KILL for a USA warrior, but the pickings are SOOOOO limited here in Japan... Basically everything is a soloist or an RR (dont get me wrong, my Charvel/Jackson CRR is INCREDIBLE). Thank you kanda shoukai, for fucking over the entire jackson market in Japan...


----------



## Vyn

MatiasTolkki said:


> Kinda like USA warriors. I'd KILL for a USA warrior, but the pickings are SOOOOO limited here in Japan... Basically everything is a soloist or an RR (dont get me wrong, my Charvel/Jackson CRR is INCREDIBLE). Thank you kanda shoukai, for fucking over the entire jackson market in Japan...



Same here in Australia. Can find JS and X series for days but that's it. I was lucky to find mine. I'm actually considering just sucking up the stupid import costs and getting another one from the states because I highly doubt I'll find another USA WR1 here in Aus.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Vyn said:


> Same here in Australia. Can find JS and X series for days but that's it. I was lucky to find mine. I'm actually considering just sucking up the stupid import costs and getting another one from the states because I highly doubt I'll find another USA WR1 here in Aus.



I mean i dont hate the soloist, it's a solid neck-thru super strat and plays like butter. The problem with Japan is that because of the distributor being a bunch of cunts, the used market prices are insane, even for the MIJ ones. That's why I'm looking at some of the other models like my Charvel/Jackson CRR, or maybe a cobran, as they are MIJ jackson without the jackson logo, and they dont demand the premium that Jackson labeled guitars do.


----------



## xzacx

groverj3 said:


> Pretty much. They're also just great-playing guitars and pretty old/hard to find by now.



Yeah, I'm sure that adds to it, but I think the Les Paul-style specs are the main appeal for most people. If you want those in a super Strat form factor, it's pretty much the best option I know of.


----------



## Vhyle

silverabyss said:


> So are 750XLs like huge money because Shawn Lane nerds hoard them?



Yes, and I would mortgage a testicle to have one.


----------



## Ironbird666

Took me a while but I finally got around to taking a few family pics. I have a 92 Jackson DR, a "90ish" Charvel Predator, and a 2015 SoCal. The Predator was listed as a 90 when I picked it up but I've been unable to verify the actual date personally. I had to use the media gallery, my computer was being weird about the picture sizes and I don't have time to deal with it. haha













20180509_205929



__ Ironbird666
__ May 11, 2018


















20180509_205918 - Copy



__ Ironbird666
__ May 11, 2018


















20180509_205912



__ Ironbird666
__ May 11, 2018


















20180509_205902



__ Ironbird666
__ May 11, 2018


----------



## Vhyle

I love that stone finish Dinky! A guy on the Jackson Owners Group Forum on FB just got one (that wasn't you, was it?). In fact, it's his second one in a few weeks. The first one arrived with a broken headstock, damaged from shipping. He ended up sending it back and scoring another one shortly after.


----------



## Ironbird666

Vhyle said:


> I love that stone finish Dinky! A guy on the Jackson Owners Group Forum on FB just got one (that wasn't you, was it?). In fact, it's his second one in a few weeks. The first one arrived with a broken headstock, damaged from shipping. He ended up sending it back and scoring another one shortly after.



No, it wasn't me. I've had this one since 2010 I believe, somewhere along those lines. Mine had a damaged headstock from shipping as well ironically enough. Fedex wanted to send it back to the factory and ship me a new one. It wasn't a pleasant dealing with them honestly. 

It's a beast though. Killer playing guitar and much warmer tonally than I expected. I've had much better results with brighter pickups, such as a DD or the BW in it currently, than some of my other choices.


----------



## Possessed

Just got her today


----------



## xzacx

Possessed said:


> Just got her today



I kinda regret selling my Govan. I'm sure I'll get another one eventually, and seeing great shots like this makes me think it'll be sooner than later.


----------



## Possessed

xzacx said:


> I kinda regret selling my Govan. I'm sure I'll get another one eventually, and seeing great shots like this makes me think it'll be sooner than later.



Me the same, so i bought the second one. No regrets!


----------



## xzacx

Possessed said:


> Me the same, so i bought the second one. No regrets!



Was your first one the original version? Anything you like better or worse about this one?


----------



## groverj3

The GG sig is pretty sweet. I played one last week and was impressed. Not sure if it's for me, but definitely well made. I'm always skeptical of trems without a locking/roller nut.

I built a partscaster with a Wilkinson, lsr roller nut, and cheap locking tuners which held tuning as well as my Floyds, but no other trem guitar without a locking nut I've played had held up as well. That's including the $3k JP Sig's, etc.


----------



## Possessed

xzacx said:


> Was your first one the original version? Anything you like better or worse about this one?



Yes, my first one was made in 2015. As for the comparison, my new one has much better top than my first one. I bought my first one second hand though. The new one's body finish also has more raw feeling. I guess it is because the extra satin finish on it. My first one feels much smoother. But you can scratch it very easy. So far i think the new one is more robust against the scratches. I just setup my guitar without leaving any scratches  Besides the grow in the dark dots and knobs are very fun to watch when switching off the light 
As for the downside, i have noticed that the figuring of the neck is weaker on the new one than the older ones. It only shows up under the light or particular angle. Rest of them are very similar, the weights are also almost the same.


----------



## Possessed

groverj3 said:


> The GG sig is pretty sweet. I played one last week and was impressed. Not sure if it's for me, but definitely well made. I'm always skeptical of trems without a locking/roller nut.
> 
> I built a partscaster with a Wilkinson, lsr roller nut, and cheap locking tuners which held tuning as well as my Floyds, but no other trem guitar without a locking nut I've played had held up as well. That's including the $3k JP Sig's, etc.



I have experimented a lot with trems of Charvel GG and Suhrs. They can keep in tone only if the trem's movement in not intensive. For playing dive bomb or trem techniques like satriani or vai, the locking nut is a must!


----------



## groverj3

It's been a while since I've posted here! Here's the fam:



 



2006 SL2H, 2015 CS Soloist, 2010 SLAT3-7, 2007 DK2M, 2004 DXMG

The SL2H and DXMG could use refrets, aside from my preference for stainless steel, they've been the most played.

SL2H is basically stock (aside from removing the tone knob and relocating the volume, but I do that to all of them except the CS where all the controls were moved), but I'm planning on that stainless steel refret, and perhaps satinizing the neck. CS Soloist has an oil finished neck and the Duncan Custom and Sentient pickups, SLAT3-7 is stock, DK2M has the Duncan Distortion set and a Gotoh Floyd Rose, the DXMG has the 81/85 set (it came with passive EMGs) and a Gotoh Floyd as well.


----------



## Stemp Fester

I have an SLSMG on which I would like to replace the factory machine heads with locking tuners - does anyone know of a set (3+3) that will drop in without any need for drilling?


----------



## Vhyle

groverj3 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here! Here's the fam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 SL2H, 2015 CS Soloist, 2010 SLAT3-7, 2007 DK2M, 2004 DXMG
> 
> The SL2H and DXMG could use refrets, aside from my preference for stainless steel, they've been the most played.



You have beautiful children, sir. Well done.

DK2M Master Race


----------



## groverj3

Stemp Fester said:


> I have an SLSMG on which I would like to replace the factory machine heads with locking tuners - does anyone know of a set (3+3) that will drop in without any need for drilling?



I think Jackson's OEM for all hardware is Gotoh. Look to them?


----------



## Vyn

Unsure of what the OEM gear is but can confirm I've sucessfully installed Gotoh locking tuners on most of my Jacksons without needing to modify the guitar


----------



## Vhyle

I dunno if they are Gotoh, honestly. If there is one thing that is a bit lacking on the production Jacksons, it's their tuners. I've found a lot of them to be garbage, which isn't like Gotoh. But I could be wrong, though. Regardless, knowing that Gotohs are direct drop-in replacements, that's pretty neat.


----------



## Samark

This is good...


----------



## MASS DEFECT

groverj3 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here! Here's the fam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 SL2H, 2015 CS Soloist, 2010 SLAT3-7, 2007 DK2M, 2004 DXMG
> 
> The SL2H and DXMG could use refrets, aside from my preference for stainless steel, they've been the most played.
> 
> SL2H is basically stock (aside from removing the tone knob and relocating the volume, but I do that to all of them except the CS where all the controls were moved), but I'm planning on that stainless steel refret, and perhaps satinizing the neck. CS Soloist has an oil finished neck and the Duncan Custom and Sentient pickups, SLAT3-7 is stock, DK2M has the Duncan Distortion set and a Gotoh Floyd Rose, the DXMG has the 81/85 set (it came with passive EMGs) and a Gotoh Floyd as well.




DXMGs are built like tanks! My DXMG is my main player even though I have the US.


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> DXMGs are built like tanks! My DXMG is my main player even though I have the US.


This is true!

I got mine used in high school. Despite it being only a year or so old it already had dents in the body and the trem posts had pulled slightly out due to the previous owner . Luckily I take care of my stuff and it's performed well for me ever since.

It's kind of funny that when they were in production it was considered a lower tier than the DK2. It was built in the same factory but sold for a good bit less (X Series) and were dirt cheap on the used market. I love my DK2M, but that DXMG is just as well built.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Jackson GC37BC - Black Cherry DKMG body with DK2 neck, EMG81/85 and a sweet looking Jackson logo. I've had it for a few years now and It won't leave my side. It's a work horse and it never fails to inspire me to play Death Metal riffs.


----------



## awake69

My Jackson WRX24 Warrior w/ natural finish.


----------



## Mantrasky

My Charvel CS \../


----------



## groverj3

awake69 said:


> My Jackson WRX24 Warrior w/ natural finish.


I have been critical of the recent x-series offerings, but this warrior looks classy! How's it play?


----------



## awake69

It actually plays extremely well. I had it professionally set up with 10's to beef it up a bit (9's don't cut it for me anymore) and I keep it about a half step down. The neck is nearly Ibby Wizard thin.


groverj3 said:


> I have been critical of the recent x-series offerings, but this warrior looks classy! How's it play?


----------



## MatiasTolkki

awake69 said:


> It actually plays extremely well. I had it professionally set up with 10's to beef it up a bit (9's don't cut it for me anymore) and I keep it about a half step down. The neck is nearly Ibby Wizard thin.



Nice, another Eb tuning fan  We are a rare breed nowadays


----------



## Vhyle

Breeding The Spawn said:


> View attachment 61471
> View attachment 61472
> View attachment 61473
> Jackson GC37BC - Black Cherry DKMG body with DK2 neck, EMG81/85 and a sweet looking Jackson logo. I've had it for a few years now and It won't leave my side. It's a work horse and it never fails to inspire me to play Death Metal riffs.



Beautiful Dinky!


----------



## yuri_1973

my 2005 japanese SL3 soloist:


----------



## V_man

yuri_1973 said:


> my 2005 japanese SL3 soloist:



Nice. Hala madrid Y Nada Más


----------



## Samark

Looking at my next Soloist build and am thinking about going with a bevel. What are your thoughts, all? Disregard the 8 string part/monster headstock!


----------



## xzacx

I don't like the bevel personally, but I think you're going to have a hard time getting that made even if you want it. Unless something has changed, they haven't been taking masterbuilt orders in a while, and I've never seen them make body modifications like that in the Custom Select program.


----------



## Vyn

xzacx said:


> I don't like the bevel personally, but I think you're going to have a hard time getting that made even if you want it. Unless something has changed, they haven't been taking masterbuilt orders in a while, and I've never seen them make body modifications like that in the Custom Select program.



I got "Try again in 12 months" for mine when I tried ordering last month.


----------



## groverj3

Vyn said:


> I got "Try again in 12 months" for mine when I tried ordering last month.


My local dealer told me recently that this started due to NAMM and artist backlog in addition to the insane wait times ordinary people were dealing with. He expected them to open things back up once the wait times for customers were at a year or so. That's what the suits determined to be "reasonable." Part of the reason why Joe Williams was upgraded to master builder status as well.

I thought the idea was for custom selects to take some heat off the custom shop, but because they've more or less replaced the USA Select series (when was the last time you saw a new stock USA Select Jackson for sale?) it's actually just capturing people who would probably buy a stock USA Select and giving the custom shop more work


----------



## MASS DEFECT

pft. i tried to do a custom warrior february this year and no go there. jackson feels like a boutique builder now. lol


----------



## Vyn

MASS DEFECT said:


> pft. i tried to do a custom warrior february this year and no go there. jackson feels like a boutique builder now. lol



I hate how your only non-masterbuilt options for USA 7 at the moment are either stupidly expensive sigs or the B series which IMO are boring as fuck.


----------



## xzacx

Vyn said:


> I hate how your only non-masterbuilt options for USA 7 at the moment are either stupidly expensive sigs or the B series which IMO are boring as fuck.




It really sucks. I’ve been on the verge of buying the Pro Series WR7 for this exact reason, but just keep holding out that some Custom Shop 7 that I like will pop up used. (There’s a Canadian dealer with a USA WR7 left, but it’s asking an unrealistic price and I actually like the look of the Pro Series better - I can’t stand the visible neck-thru stripe. For that money, I want to spec it myself or at least actually like how it looks.) I have a USA Broderick and love it other than the fact it’s roughly 12 pounds. The other current USA options aren’t of interest to me because they’re longer scale and/or bolt-ons. 

Someone has a Death Warrior up in the marketplace that I’d probably take if I didn’t hate the inlays. I’m really kicking myself for selling a couple Custom Shops I used to have now that after 20 years of trying I’m actually regularly playing 7s. I might end up just trying to find a lighter Broderick because it’s one of the best guitars I’ve ever owned aside from being so heavy.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Even in ebay or reverb, the prices of the custom shops are jacked up compared to when you order it yourself. The last custom I had was ordered late 2015. It appeared 1st quarter 2017. And it had the usual black paint. Not even crazy specs.


----------



## Aso

Figured this belonged here also and shouldn't only be hiding in a ERG post about my baritone KV


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Aso said:


> Figured this belonged here also and shouldn't only be hiding in a ERG post about my baritone KV



That sparkle one... YUMMMMM


----------



## Vhyle

Aso said:


> Figured this belonged here also and shouldn't only be hiding in a ERG post about my baritone KV



Interesting font choice. Can't say I've seen any other CS Jacksons like that. Very cool!


----------



## Aso

Vhyle said:


> Interesting font choice. Can't say I've seen any other CS Jacksons like that. Very cool!


It's a Gothic version that isn't used very much and probably not available unless Masterbuilt. I can't remember where I originally saw it but I asked about it when I ordered my Grenn/Purple masterbuilt KV and have just kept using it.


----------



## Aso

MatiasTolkki said:


> That sparkle one... YUMMMMM


It's a green to purple flip/flop paint. Goes from a really vivid metal flake emerald green to a dark reddish purple depending on lighting.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Aso said:


> It's a green to purple flip/flop paint. Goes from a really vivid metal flake emerald green to a dark reddish purple depending on lighting.



Woooooo, how much did that one cost you? A soloist with that scheme would be the tits.


----------



## mastapimp

xzacx said:


> It really sucks. I’ve been on the verge of buying the Pro Series WR7 for this exact reason, but just keep holding out that some Custom Shop 7 that I like will pop up used. (There’s a Canadian dealer with a USA WR7 left, but it’s asking an unrealistic price and I actually like the look of the Pro Series better - I can’t stand the visible neck-thru stripe. For that money, I want to spec it myself or at least actually like how it looks.) I have a USA Broderick and love it other than the fact it’s roughly 12 pounds. The other current USA options aren’t of interest to me because they’re longer scale and/or bolt-ons.
> 
> Someone has a Death Warrior up in the marketplace that I’d probably take if I didn’t hate the inlays. I’m really kicking myself for selling a couple Custom Shops I used to have now that after 20 years of trying I’m actually regularly playing 7s. I might end up just trying to find a lighter Broderick because it’s one of the best guitars I’ve ever owned aside from being so heavy.



That guitar you mentioned from Tundra has been on their shelf for a year and a half. They're asking about $2200 more than I paid for mine brand new. I'd contact them and try to talk them down...it'll never sell at 6K. 

I also have a USA Broderick and the WR7 is much lighter. Although you may not like the stripe, you're giving up the bevels/carves because the production models use a thin veneer for a top. Haven't had a chance to play the production WR7 but have heard good reviews.


----------



## Samark

Aso said:


> It's a Gothic version that isn't used very much and probably not available unless Masterbuilt. I can't remember where I originally saw it but I asked about it when I ordered my Grenn/Purple masterbuilt KV and have just kept using it.



Wow, what tuners are they? LSR or something?


----------



## xzacx

mastapimp said:


> That guitar you mentioned from Tundra has been on their shelf for a year and a half. They're asking about $2200 more than I paid for mine brand new. * I'd contact them and try to talk them down...it'll never sell at 6K.*
> 
> I also have a USA Broderick and the WR7 is much lighter. Although you may not like the stripe, you're giving up the bevels/carves because the production models use a thin veneer for a top. Haven't had a chance to play the production WR7 but have heard good reviews.



Oh I have hahah - they don't seem interested in moving on the price. Oh well, they can sit on it forever.

And yeah, I just don't think I can do the Pro series. It actually is pretty nice - I've played it a few times, but I know I'd always want the "proper" bevels and carves. (I've played a Custom Shop too with a flat top and it gets a little uncomfortable, which is one of a Warriors best traits.) I'll hold out until a cool Custom Shop pops up, or someone sells their USA WR7. I actually wouldn't mind just getting a Beaulieu 7, but I don't really like the Pablo-looking cutouts and small sharkfins. For the right price though, I'd take one. There was a brand new one listed for like $1,400 a little while back I wish I would have grabbed.




Samark said:


> Wow, what tuners are they? LSR or something?


Those are replacement knobs Schaller makes, that basically look like LSRs.


----------



## Yash94

I'll join the party. My Black Pearl KV1 and Trans Amber King V Pro. Couldn't find a pic of the KV Pro without the ESP Arrow  And yeah, that's my whole collection as of now.


----------



## Viginez

mastapimp said:


> That guitar you mentioned from Tundra has been on their shelf for a year and a half. They're asking about $2200 more than I paid for mine brand new. I'd contact them and try to talk them down...it'll never sell at 6K


weird shop. they once had multiple warriors on reverb, but used the same pics for every offer (different price tags). i asked them for particular pics, no response.


----------



## Aso

xzacx said:


> Oh I have hahah - they don't seem interested in moving on the price. Oh well, they can sit on it forever.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Those are replacement knobs Schaller makes, that basically look like LSRs.



Tundra is a Canadian shop and Jackson's are crazy expensive up there from what I hear. They just may not have a lot of wiggle room due to the USD to CAD conversion rate. 


Yes, they are Schaller M10 buttons on the M6 tuners. I am not sure they make them anymore since Schaller's site doesn't list them anymore.


----------



## Beaslebong




----------



## XPT707FX

I am a new convert to Jackson guitars, but the Kelly has been my favourite shape for a long time. Here are my Jacksons: https://imgur.com/gallery/2nwghX4


----------



## Vhyle

Yash94 said:


> I'll join the party. My Black Pearl KV1 and Trans Amber King V Pro. Couldn't find a pic of the KV Pro without the ESP Arrow  And yeah, that's my whole collection as of now.



Nice Vs! I dig the Arrow design quite a bit. I actually wish that Jackson would do a similar cutaway at the heel with their Vs, like the Arrow has.


----------



## BornToLooze

Don't think I've posted this in here.


----------



## Aso

Even though this isn't done yet, I felt I should share.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Aso said:


> Even though this isn't done yet, I felt I should share.




I saw that on his IG page aswell. Stuff like that man will cost you $6 and take 4 years if they don't fuck it up along the way


----------



## Aso

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I saw that on his IG page aswell. Stuff like that man will cost you $6 and take 4 years if they don't fuck it up along the way



It's only been on order since December 2017. None of mine have taken more than 15 months. That's 2 custom selects and 2 masterbuilts.


----------



## arasys

Must be nice, been 20 (almost 21) months and counting here.


----------



## Aso

arasys said:


> Must be nice, been 20 (almost 21) months and counting here.


What did you order? 
I'm usually fairly simple in specs. Single hum/single volume builds. So maybe my specs make it easy to crank a build out. My masterbuilts just had Schaller Hannes bridges which are the first ones made with that bridge.


----------



## 1b4n3z

A new SL2Q here. The satin is just pure sex - although the neck binding could use some heavy playing


----------



## maliciousteve

Beautiful! The neck binding thing must be a recent thing for Jackson. My old Soloist feels well rounded, whereas the binding on my HT6 feels squared off.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

1b4n3z said:


> A new SL2Q here. The satin is just pure sex - although the neck binding could use some heavy playing




that is legit my dream jackson with a few things different, but it is pretty much the same.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

My NGD thread here for my Cobran. It was made at the same factory as the MIJ Charvel/Jacksons so it's a jackson.

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/n-u-gd-cobran-f-g2.331554/


----------



## 1b4n3z

maliciousteve said:


> Beautiful! The neck binding thing must be a recent thing for Jackson. My old Soloist feels well rounded, whereas the binding on my HT6 feels squared off.



It seems like it yeah, my 2012 SL2HMAH has that nice, smoothly rolled binding. Got a pic of them both - showcasing subtle differences in the color mix. Wish I could keep them both


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

1b4n3z said:


> It seems like it yeah, my 2012 SL2HMAH has that nice, smoothly rolled binding. Got a pic of them both - showcasing subtle differences in the color mix. Wish I could keep them both


ou
you selling the other one?


----------



## 1b4n3z

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> ou
> you selling the other one?



Yeah the left one is in the classifieds


----------



## yuri_1973

Hi all,

I gotta question for you owners of oldish jacksons (late 80's/early 90's) with standard tuners (Gotoh-like, Jackson branded, non-locking, those with a screw at the so called 5 o'clock or 135º angle) ....

Could you please take a ruler and measure the tuner's distance between center of axis and center of screw hole? it will take you 5 seconds. I'd like to know if yours are 11 mm or 10 mm (slight difference, but enough to be differentiated by the human eye, and to mean yes/no drilling when replaced)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LaoDan

Total jackson fanboy here


----------



## Decapitated

Just because...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Incoming, be here next Friday yo

Man there are some sick guitars in this thread.


----------



## Decapitated

Again because I’m bored...


----------



## Millul

The last page of this thread inflates my envy in a totally uncontrolled way...!


----------



## Vuurius

Alot of sexy usa jacksons here!
Here is my jackson RR24 1H usa customshop. 10 made worldwide.


----------



## LaoDan

^ oh man thats nice!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

I REALLY need a damn soloist...


----------



## Decapitated

MatiasTolkki said:


> I REALLY need a damn soloist...



I originally ordered one of the 30th anniversary LNG Jems but when it arrived, it had a neck pocket crack, so I sent it back. I decided on the Jackson instead, and wow, am I glad I did. Plus, it came with Dimarzios in it, which you don’t see very often. Love it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Decapitated said:


> I originally ordered one of the 30th anniversary LNG Jems but when it arrived, it had a neck pocket crack, so I sent it back. I decided on the Jackson instead, and wow, am I glad I did. Plus, it came with Dimarzios in it, which you don’t see very often. Love it.



Wow they let a neck pocket crack out on an LNG 30th? That's crap. My RG550RF is PERFECT and I got it at release. I think an RGT would be cheaper than a soloist here in Japan, but I dont want an edge pro trem, so I'd be better off with a soloist. I want an MIJ one though, but those are pretty hard to come by too :/ Japan sucks for getting jackson stuff tbh


----------



## Decapitated

MatiasTolkki said:


> Wow they let a neck pocket crack out on an LNG 30th? That's crap. My RG550RF is PERFECT and I got it at release. I think an RGT would be cheaper than a soloist here in Japan, but I dont want an edge pro trem, so I'd be better off with a soloist. I want an MIJ one though, but those are pretty hard to come by too :/ Japan sucks for getting jackson stuff tbh



Yeah, it was disappointing after waiting for the Jem for many many months. It probably happened during shipping. No regrets though, love my Jackson. Happy hunting for your soloist!


----------



## LaoDan

MatiasTolkki said:


> Wow they let a neck pocket crack out on an LNG 30th? That's crap. My RG550RF is PERFECT and I got it at release. I think an RGT would be cheaper than a soloist here in Japan, but I dont want an edge pro trem, so I'd be better off with a soloist. I want an MIJ one though, but those are pretty hard to come by too :/ Japan sucks for getting jackson stuff tbh



I'm working in singapore these days, every once in a while I see something cool come through from japan
I missed a Jackson Stars SL-TN01, man I was totally bummed out.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

LaoDan said:


> I'm working in singapore these days, every once in a while I see something cool come through from japan
> I missed a Jackson Stars SL-TN01, man I was totally bummed out.



Rarely. Jackson is such a big name and because of kandai Shoukai's horrible promotion of the brand, new jackson USAs are only sold in limited places, and for A LOT. The MIJ Jackson's sell for around half the price of the USAs on the used market, which is why everyone buys them, which makes them very hard to find.


----------



## Cynicanal

Used MIJs are all the way up to half the price of used USAs?

I got my 1997 KE3R for $300, with the flight case.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Cynicanal said:


> Used MIJs are all the way up to half the price of used USAs?
> 
> I got my 1997 KE3R for $300, with the flight case.



In Japan they are.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

LaoDan said:


> Total jackson fanboy here
> View attachment 63852



I know you on the Jackson Made In USA FB page. Nice collection you have there.



Decapitated said:


> Just because...



What finish is that in?



Vuurius said:


> Alot of sexy usa jacksons here!
> Here is my jackson RR24 1H usa customshop. 10 made worldwide.



If it had red bevels, black hardware, and a red jackson toothpaste logo I would be crying right now. Very nice though!



MatiasTolkki said:


> I REALLY need a damn soloist...



Treat yo self!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

@JustinRhoads1980 

It'll be a LONG while, but I DO have my Cobran as a consolation prize


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

MatiasTolkki said:


> @JustinRhoads1980
> 
> It'll be a LONG while, but I DO have my Cobran as a consolation prize



Lol. I decided that instead of getting a pro series soloist as my first, I would look out for a deal on a USA, and what do you know I find my USA for $900 7 months later. It has some issues along the road that I had to invest additional money into to make it better, hell in a week or so I gotta take it to sam ash for a fret leveling to be done on it!

Hopefully I won't have to do anything further to it. If I do I might just sell it since it is kind of getting a bit much always having an issue with it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Lol. I decided that instead of getting a pro series soloist as my first, I would look out for a deal on a USA, and what do you know I find my USA for $900 7 months later. It has some issues along the road that I had to invest additional money into to make it better, hell in a week or so I gotta take it to sam ash for a fret leveling to be done on it!
> 
> Hopefully I won't have to do anything further to it. If I do I might just sell it since it is kind of getting a bit much always having an issue with it.



Well luckily, Cobrans are unknown and people who know know that they are just MIJ Jacksons with a different logo and shape. 

I spent a LOT of money on my Ibanez RGR580DW (to this date, my most expensive used guitar), but now that it's in perfect playing shape, I have nothing to worry about.

sucks that your Jackson USA has so many issues. Jackson USAs dont go for anywhere near 900 USD here in Japan (even beaters go for around 140,000 yen). I'd probably be able to find an MIJ for that, but a USA? No way.


----------



## Decapitated

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> What finish is that in?




Purple Metallic - yeah, boring, I know.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Decapitated said:


> Purple Metallic - yeah, boring, I know.




Nah man its beautiful!


----------



## Aso

Not mine but was involved the process that got these thought up. Long and probably boring story.


----------



## xzacx

Aso said:


> Not mine but was involved the process that got these thought up. Long and probably boring story.


Love this for what it is, but as much as I like oddball Jackson shapes, I can’t say I like it better than a normal WR. Still super cool though.


----------



## Viginez

the other two horns should've been sharp too, if any.
now it looks half warrior, half ironbird.
not sure why jackson approved this, haha.


----------



## xzacx

Viginez said:


> the other two horns should've been sharp too, if any.
> now it looks half warrior, half ironbird.
> not sure why jackson approved this, haha.



IMO the name “Rhoad Warrior” alone justifies its existence. I think having all sharp horns would have been really cool though and probably still coulda used that name. All that said, I did contact Capital to see what colors/finishes the other ones were going to be hahah. I could possibly grab one if there’s one I find particularly interesting.


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's my black Jackson King V guitar with a maple neck-thru-body. It has 24 frets and the EMG 81/85 pick up combo which I think just sounds fabulous. They are one of the best pick ups I've ever heard and played through. It has a Floyd Rose Special vibrato unit that works very well...no issues at all. It also has the compound radius on the fret board from 12" to 16" which feels great for shredding or overall ease of playing. This guitar is a keeper.






















;>)/


----------



## Aso

xzacx said:


> IMO the name “Rhoad Warrior” alone justifies its existence. I think having all sharp horns would have been really cool though and probably still coulda used that name. All that said, I did contact Capital to see what colors/finishes the other ones were going to be hahah. I could possibly grab one if there’s one I find particularly interesting.



Black with a TOM is the next one that they have coming. Then I think they are putting in another order so I am sure customer input would be taken.


.....and for the name lets just say lawyers won't let you have anything nice.


----------



## Mathemagician

Whose taking sharp horn Jackson iron road bird warrior orders? ‘Splain Lucy.


----------



## Aso

Mathemagician said:


> Whose taking sharp horn Jackson iron road bird warrior orders? ‘Splain Lucy.



Capitol Guitars in St. Paul Minnesota. Pretty sure it's exclusive to them for now.


----------



## TedintheShed

I've returned to the fold...this time for good. 

I am a child of 80's metal. My biggest influence is "The Big Four", with Metallica and Megadeth leading the charge and then later Pantera. In my day, Jacksons were the dream guitar, the ultimate custom shop. Now that I'm older, my "1959 Les Paul" (holy grail) in an 80's Jackson Soloist. While I did not get one, I am pleased to say that I am now the proud owner of what I consider to me the next best thing: 

a 1998 Jackson Shannon Soloist.

This is some old old school shit...this is me. 

Poplar body wings with a Maple neck through design
Ebony neck Pearl Sharkfin inlays
25.5" scale
Original Floyd Rose bridge
Duncan Pearly Gates/SSL5V/SSL5V


This guitar is modeled after the 1980's made Mike Shannon Soloist (the guy who made Randy Rhodes' famous polka dot V). Mike Shannon hand made these, they are individually number and has his signature on the back of the head stock. From what I understand (looking for verification) these were limited to 50. 

In addition to the poplar body wings, these have the same specs as those 1980's shredders: Non-recessed tremolo, bound fret ends and a four degree neck angle. Also of note is the older style Jackson heel.

She's a bit grungy and needs a fret board cleaning and a new set of strings. However, initial inspection appear that she is in incredible shape from a 20 year old guitar. I can tell you there is something magical about the neck though- I can't place my finger on it. The only way I could be any happier is if it had a nebula graphic.

More and better pictures to come, these were snapped quickly from my phone.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

DK2 Firestorm with Bareknuckles


----------



## xzacx

TedintheShed said:


> I've returned to the fold...this time for good.
> 
> I am a child of 80's metal. My biggest influence is "The Big Four", with Metallica and Megadeth leading the charge and then later Pantera. In my day, Jacksons were the dream guitar, the ultimate custom shop. Now that I'm older, my "1959 Les Paul" (holy grail) in an 80's Jackson Soloist. While I did not get one, I am pleased to say that I am now the proud owner of what I consider to me the next best thing:
> 
> a 1998 Jackson Shannon Soloist.
> 
> This is some old old school shit...this is me.
> 
> Poplar body wings with a Maple neck through design
> Ebony neck Pearl Sharkfin inlays
> 25.5" scale
> Original Floyd Rose bridge
> Duncan Pearly Gates/SSL5V/SSL5V
> 
> 
> This guitar is modeled after the 1980's made Mike Shannon Soloist (the guy who made Randy Rhodes' famous polka dot V). Mike Shannon hand made these, they are individually number and has his signature on the back of the head stock. From what I understand (looking for verification) these were limited to 50.
> 
> In addition to the poplar body wings, these have the same specs as those 1980's shredders: Non-recessed tremolo, bound fret ends and a four degree neck angle. Also of note is the older style Jackson heel.
> 
> She's a bit grungy and needs a fret board cleaning and a new set of strings. However, initial inspection appear that she is in incredible shape from a 20 year old guitar. I can tell you there is something magical about the neck though- I can't place my finger on it. The only way I could be any happier is if it had a nebula graphic.
> 
> More and better pictures to come, these were snapped quickly from my phone.



Pics aren't working for me, but I love that run of Shannon Soloists. Which color did you get? I always wanted the green one personally.


----------



## TedintheShed

xzacx said:


> Pics aren't working for me, but I love that run of Shannon Soloists. Which color did you get? I always wanted the green one personally.




It's a black one. I'd like to get a Nebula graphic on it.

Google pics work for some folks but not others.
I'll put one photobucket a bit later


----------



## TedintheShed

xzacx said:


> Pics aren't working for me, but I love that run of Shannon Soloists. Which color did you get? I always wanted the green one personally.



Try these.


----------



## CapinCripes

Aso said:


> Not mine but was involved the process that got these thought up. Long and probably boring story.


That's one rad guitar fixes most of what i dislike about the warrior (the bottom half). Now if they would just make kelly stars again we would be in business.


----------



## xzacx

TedintheShed said:


> Try these.



Looks awesome man! I just got in a Shannon-built Solost myself:


----------



## Korneo

That's some big frets !


----------



## IbaJack

LaoDan said:


> I'm working in singapore these days, every once in a while I see something cool come through from japan
> I missed a Jackson Stars SL-TN01, man I was totally bummed out.


Was that on Reverb? I may be the man you got to it before you ;-)


----------



## JJStrike




----------



## TedintheShed

JJStrike said:


>



I can't see it.


----------



## azyat

A nice couple of wrong-headed Jacksons, isn't it?


----------



## 1b4n3z

More eighties to the thread: a sunset Soloist '88


----------



## Mathemagician

1b4n3z said:


> More eighties to the thread: a sunset Soloist '88



God that thing looks home-painted. I hate it. But I love it.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Absolutely something my 8-yo might pull off distractedly, but the colors are wonderful and I really like simple shapes on a guitar


----------



## electriceye

Samark said:


> This is good...
> 
> View attachment 61394



I freakin’ LOVE this!! In fact, my new build may look like it.


----------



## Samark

Very cool 750XL/AT Pro-ish model for sale in Japan. Dirt cheap, too, considering the price of the models it's based on

https://www.jauce.com/auction/h369102258


----------



## wannabguitarist

A little over $1,300 at today's exchange rate. Are 750XLs and ATs that expensive now? Fuck.


----------



## Samark

Yeah I’ve seen them go for crazy money -2.5KUSD etc


----------



## inmortus




----------



## inmortus




----------



## manu80

i should get a Jackson Telly 7 string in purple in the coming days...


----------



## Blackwinged

Some of my battle axes, mainly Japanese RRs. Nevermind. =)


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

JS32 King V, I recently took out the tone knob and the pickup select switch. Neck pickup is disconnected and added a Dragonfire Screamer bridge pickup. Sounds really good for high gain stuff. Now just looking to see what i can use to plug the holes.


----------



## Down-Nola

Blackwinged said:


> Some of my battle axes, mainly Japanese RRs. Nevermind. =)



What’s the story on the reverse headstock Rhoads? Looks awesome!


----------



## Bdtunn

Breeding The Spawn said:


> JS32 King V, I recently took out the tone knob and the pickup select switch. Neck pickup is disconnected and added a Dragonfire Screamer bridge pickup. Sounds really good for high gain stuff. Now just looking to see what i can use to plug the holes.
> View attachment 66159



I took the volume knob out of my rr1 and used a furniture plug from Home Depot, think it was 1/8”????? But they have tons of sizes and colours. I was able to get a chrome one to match my pick guard.


----------



## Blackwinged

Down-Nola said:


> What’s the story on the reverse headstock Rhoads? Looks awesome!


It's an inner-Japanese one, the Jackson Stars TN-03 Limited model (no Stars on logo hence it's 2008, the last Stars year afaik). Has been a bit revised though, J90C instead of EMG-81 which was stock pickup for the model.


----------



## IbaJack

DK2M and a Jackson Stars 2008 Limited SL-TN01 NAT


----------



## MASS DEFECT

IbaJack said:


> DK2M and a Jackson Stars 2008 Limited SL-TN01 NAT



That JStars is awesome! TNO1? So it's an archtop? Ebony board and mother of pearl inlays?


----------



## IbaJack

MASS DEFECT said:


> That JStars is awesome! TNO1? So it's an archtop? Ebony board and mother of pearl inlays?



Thank you kindly. It's an absolute beast of a guitar. Beautiful all around. Not an archtop no, regular soloist shape 

Yep - bound ebony board, MOP inlays, OFR, Seymour Duncan TB-4 (JB) in bridge and SH-1 (59) in neck


----------



## gunch

Anyone got or tried a Broderick HT6? are they sick?


----------



## Mathemagician

Someone sell me a red bevel Kevin bond. I needs my medicine.


----------



## manu80

just picked a Roswell but grover jackson version. satin silver . Pics soon.


----------



## Possessed




----------



## feraledge

Possessed said:


>


That's fucking hot.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Gear, erm, swapping intensifies: first-year SL2H (2000). Every once in a while everything clicks in place - this guitar has everything: light weight, great tone, super smooth ebony board and flawless construction. Easily up there with my Custom SL2


----------



## Tisca

Kevin Bonds Rhoads - were there also Stars a version of them? Any difference?


----------



## Millul

gunch said:


> Anyone got or tried a Broderick HT6? are they sick?



Had a US one for a while - friggin awesome guitar, just bear in mind:
- it's heavy
- the neck profile is definitely fatter/rounder than your typical shredster

I miss mine, the only issue for me was the lack of a forearm contour (petty, I know).


----------



## gunch

Millul said:


> Had a US one for a while - friggin awesome guitar, just bear in mind:
> - it's heavy
> - the neck profile is definitely fatter/rounder than your typical shredster
> 
> I miss mine, the only issue for me was the lack of a forearm contour (petty, I know).



No that's a valid


----------



## protest

Getting put away with a humidity pack because my new house's "high efficiency furnace" is destroying all my guitars.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

Tisca said:


> Kevin Bonds Rhoads - were there also Stars a version of them? Any difference?



They were sold as Jackson Stars in Japan. Apart from the logo, there's no difference.


----------



## Mikeitloud

I just love my Soloist


----------



## Mathemagician

I hate this thread. NGD incoming for my Kevin Bond Rhoads. It’s fucking awesome.


----------



## Jake

protest said:


> Getting put away with a humidity pack because my new house's "high efficiency furnace" is destroying all my guitars.


I would do very stupid things to acquire this insane guitar  

Man that thing rules so hard.


----------



## 73647k

I'm starting to really miss my old Model 6 after going through the last few pages of this thread


----------



## JJStrike

Kelly JS32T mod.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Ngd - another Soloist. Is it just me, or does there appear to be a pattern of some kind?


----------



## Albake21

1b4n3z said:


> Ngd - another Soloist. Is it just me, or does there appear to be a pattern of some kind?


DAMN.... just, damn.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Twin custom SL2H. Love the Fishman Fluence on these. The satin black one has the Tosin Abasi set, and it can do sweet and insanely clear single coil tones.


----------



## manu80

the Kelly's bevel in natural wood is a sick idea !!!!!!


----------



## MetalHex

Thats my buddy Joey!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MetalHex said:


> Thats my buddy Joey!




That's so cool!


----------



## bulb

I dig Jacksons


----------



## MetalHex

AkiraSpectrum said:


> That's so cool!


Yeah we used to hang out when he lived near me and he would give me a few lessons and he also produced a song for the last band I was in. 

Whats amazing is that he filled in for Jeff Loomis last year touring with Arch Enemy and when he came home the next day he played his solo stuff at a small bar in my town. So he went from playing in front of like 50,000 people or whatever one night, to playing in front of like 15 the next night!

He was delivering chinese food as his day job so, I hope he gets his big break one day soon!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MetalHex said:


> Yeah we used to hang out when he lived near me and he would give me a few lessons and he also produced a song for the last band I was in.
> 
> Whats amazing is that he filled in for Jeff Loomis last year touring with Arch Enemy and when he came home the next day he played his solo stuff at a small bar in my town. So he went from playing in front of like 50,000 people or whatever one night, to playing in front of like 15 the next night!
> 
> He was delivering chinese food as his day job so, I hope he gets his big break one day soon!



Cool story. Yeah, hopefully he gets a longer term gig!


----------



## azyat

Here's a new shot of my wrong-headed family with a new member in the center


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Looks like Rob is moving on from ESP and headed to Jackson with a new signature prototype. 







https://blog.jacksonguitars.com/jackson-welcomes-volbeats-rob-caggiano-to-the-family/


----------



## Luafcm

Love my Jacksons! Glad I scooped them up when they were still made properly in Japan. The USA is awesome, the Japs are close competition. XL is nicer than the DK2's. I've played many new offshore Jacksons and sadly they don't seem right. USA KV2 has no plastic parts on it (except maybe in the pickup and elcetronic parts).


----------



## Luafcm

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Looks like Rob is moving on from ESP and headed to Jackson with a new signature prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://blog.jacksonguitars.com/jackson-welcomes-volbeats-rob-caggiano-to-the-family/



Cool! Very Sweetone/Surfcaster


----------



## MASS DEFECT

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Looks like Rob is moving on from ESP and headed to Jackson with a new signature prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://blog.jacksonguitars.com/jackson-welcomes-volbeats-rob-caggiano-to-the-family/



I hope it has the newer Sweetone/Dominion Headstock. That headstock just doesn't look too "creative".


----------



## yellowv

Charvel/Jackson you say? Yeah I might like them.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

yellowv said:


> Charvel/Jackson you say? Yeah I might like them.




I love your charvel man! That thing is dope af. How would describe the neck? I wanna get a charvel for my nostalgia and i am curious as to what it is like


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Another shot of Rob's new Jackson proto sig.


----------



## Mathemagician

That’s a beefy slab of mahogany.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Another shot of Rob's new Jackson proto sig.




I wonder if the neck is bolt on or not?


----------



## yellowv

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I love your charvel man! That thing is dope af. How would describe the neck? I wanna get a charvel for my nostalgia and i am curious as to what it is like



The Charvel necks are fantastic. Thin C profile whit soft shoulders. Play one. Then you will need to buy one.... or several.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

yellowv said:


> The Charvel necks are fantastic. Thin C profile whit soft shoulders. Play one. Then you will need to buy one.... or several.




Now that sounds nice. How would you say it compares to fenders C? Just a tad thinner and rounder at the edges?


----------



## yellowv

Thinner and a bit wider than Fender necks.


----------



## Mourguitars

Samark said:


> Very cool 750XL/AT Pro-ish model for sale in Japan. Dirt cheap, too, considering the price of the models it's based on
> 
> https://www.jauce.com/auction/h369102258



I had one of these in Red ....man I shouldn’t sold it

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

Hello, Jackson thread.


----------



## dasuchin

How good are the 90s MIJ Dinkys? Found one locally for $200 that seems to be in pretty good shape and considering getting it for a mod/fucking around platform.


----------



## Mourguitars

dasuchin said:


> How good are the 90s MIJ Dinkys? Found one locally for $200 that seems to be in pretty good shape and considering getting it for a mod/fucking around platform.



For that price i would jump on it, if its not trashed .. Did the neck feel nice to ya , if so jump on it !

Most likely a Basswood body and Eastern maple neck and those are pretty stable

Mike


----------



## dasuchin

Mourguitars said:


> For that price i would jump on it, if its not trashed .. Did the neck feel nice to ya , if so jump on it !
> 
> Most likely a Basswood body and Eastern maple neck and those are pretty stable
> 
> Mike



Actually after some research it looks like it’s an early to mid 2000s dxmg. Still think it’s worth $200 if it’s not beat up?

The guy is out of town right now so I haven’t seen it in person, just doing some research to see if it’s even worth bothering with. 

If I do get it, any idea about locking tuners that drop in and if the bridge can be replaced with a real Floyd?


----------



## Aliascent

dasuchin said:


> Actually after some research it looks like it’s an early to mid 2000s dxmg. Still think it’s worth $200 if it’s not beat up?
> 
> The guy is out of town right now so I haven’t seen it in person, just doing some research to see if it’s even worth bothering with.
> 
> If I do get it, any idea about locking tuners that drop in and if the bridge can be replaced with a real Floyd?



$200 for a dxmg is a very good price.grab it. I don't know about locking tuners, but the Floyd can be replaced by a real one. My dxmg has one.


----------



## dasuchin

Aliascent said:


> $200 for a dxmg is a very good price.grab it. I don't know about locking tuners, but the Floyd can be replaced by a real one. My dxmg has one.



Awesome. I can grab any real Floyd and it’ll fit? Not sure if there’s different ones or not.


----------



## yellowv




----------



## manu80

Finally !!!!Took me a while to find one
Love the white but black is fine too
This one has lived , few dings but i’ll show her love. Will put some duncan jbjr inside and polish the whole stuff


----------



## manu80

And for info in case people wanna do it, installing some Single coil humbucker in this baby needs to widen the neck PU location, and routing in the wood to allow the pickup cable ot fit, it's too tight otherwise. Better pics soon


----------



## Aliascent

manu80 said:


> View attachment 71619
> Finally !!!!Took me a while to find one
> Love the white but black is fine too
> This one has lived , few dings but i’ll show her love. Will put some duncan jbjr inside and polish the whole stuff



Nice score, but what is that model and where can I get one ?
It's as close to my dream warrior as it gets.


----------



## manu80

It’s a jackson warrior Pro
Made in japan in the 90’s


----------



## remorse is for the dead

manu80 said:


> View attachment 71619


----------



## Viginez

manu80 said:


> It’s a jackson warrior Pro
> Made in japan in the 90’s


i wonder where you found it


----------



## manu80

There are one or two guitar sale topic on FB on which i’m on 
This one was in Budapest,went through switzerland and here 
Pickups installed. Wiring to do.
Pics finished soon


----------



## CapinCripes

manu80 said:


> View attachment 71619
> Finally !!!!Took me a while to find one
> Love the white but black is fine too
> This one has lived , few dings but i’ll show her love. Will put some duncan jbjr inside and polish the whole stuff


Holy cow now that's a score. hope you got a good deal on it they tend to command a pretty unreasonable price every time i see one pop up.


----------



## manu80

Wasn’t as expensive as the one on reverb right now at 2100 euros and modded with a humbucker. A friend’s has this mod too bit i prefer to keep it original.
Just had to add the cost of decent pups, never heard good reviews about the stock one and the active boost system
I found a whole harness in CTS and a set of shr,scr and jbjr for 170 euros..


----------



## Viginez

manu80 said:


> A friend’s has this mod too bit i prefer to keep it original.


i'm glad you keep it original. many of these have that butchered route. i've once saw one with a pickguard lol. how could anyone do this?
i think i know your guitar, it was listed on reverb some years ago for 900 euros.


----------



## manu80

Not that one
Paid 1500 for it


----------



## Viginez

manu80 said:


> Not that one
> Paid 1500 for it


i know, i talked to that guy too, it's the same guitar, same serial.
later he wanted 1500, that's right.


----------



## Walter W.




----------



## manu80

Nice purple monarkh.


----------



## Pat

manu80 said:


> View attachment 71619
> Finally !!!!Took me a while to find one
> Love the white but black is fine too
> This one has lived , few dings but i’ll show her love. Will put some duncan jbjr inside and polish the whole stuff


Man I love these Explorers. Do you follow Kyle Rasmussen on instagram (Victoriousweapons) he has a great explorer collection.

Does having slanted pickups drastically change the sound? I've always wondered. Does it take away some of the harsh highs maybe, as the pickup under the treble side strings is further away from the bridge?

Would you ever look to re-finish this?


----------



## manu80

I have to see what i can do with the wiring and the 5 pos switch to have some combinations
I could have it repainted all back to erase the dings but...it will be fine like this


----------



## Viginez

Pat said:


> Does having slanted pickups drastically change the sound? I've always wondered. Does it take away some of the harsh highs maybe, as the pickup under the treble side strings is further away from the bridge?


yeah, it's probably the reason behind it, but i don't think it changes the sound drastically.
also, there are guitars with pickups slanted in the opposite direction, one like this


----------



## manu80

one lag like this is on sale on a french forum right now....almost took it but i changed my mind
...pics soon


----------



## KnightBrolaire

So I just saw Volbeat play live, and Rob had 2 sig surfcasters with him
The trans purple quilt that you see in the promo and a killer trans black quilt version. It also had a maple neck.
I'll post potato pics later


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Here's a shot of Rob's trans black surfcaster


----------



## Mourguitars

95 San Dimas with a Dominion in the bridge..sounds amazing !


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Mourguitars said:


> View attachment 72556
> View attachment 72555
> 95 San Dimas with a Dominion in the bridge..sounds amazing !



Sick!


----------



## Mourguitars

SL2 USA soloist ..popular wings , maple neck thru and the most awesome Jackson I’ve had so far ...Wheeled and dealed with Sam Ash back in 99 when they couldn’t give a Jackson away back then..
$450 out the door ...it has a few chips around the trem area blocked the trem stays in perfect tune ..TB5 and liquidfire in the neck

Mike


----------



## Spicypickles

A USA with a licensed trem? That’s unfortunate.


----------



## Mourguitars

My less than $ 199 beater charvels...these are pretty awesome

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

Spicypickles said:


> A USA with a licensed trem? That’s unfortunate.



The year was 97 when these were made...I know right , what’s up with that !

I’ve always blocked them off anyway..but what a neck on these..omg 

Mike


----------



## manu80

Damn i was looking for this skatecaster, love it !!!!! one was on reverb but with a big ding on the edge of the body.
nice !!!
Love the popular wings ont the SL2


----------



## xzacx

Spicypickles said:


> A USA with a licensed trem? That’s unfortunate.



SL2 was the more affordable USA model that they did briefly, hence the blank board, no binding, and licensed Floyd.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

My latest creation. My pseudo-Dave Davidson Jackson Warrior Mutt.
WRXT body and DKMG neck.


----------



## SlamLiguez

remorse is for the dead said:


> View attachment 72752
> 
> 
> 
> My latest creation. My pseudo-Dave Davidson Jackson Warrior Mutt.
> WRXT body and DKMG neck.



Absolute powershot


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Jackson has a "new" archtop body for their X series guitars. I've only seen this carve in custom soloists.


----------



## Albake21

MASS DEFECT said:


> Jackson has a "new" archtop body. I've only seen this carve in custom soloists.
> 
> View attachment 73467
> View attachment 73469
> View attachment 73470


Oh my....... What series is this? US? Pro? I see Fishmans so I'm guessing Pro or US.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Albake21 said:


> Oh my....... What series is this? US? Pro? I see Fishmans so I'm guessing Pro or US.



Sorry. I edited my post. It's the X series DKA-EX.


----------



## sleewell

cool thread. i have 2 cheapo jacksons. they are great. i put hipshot locking tuners on both. the white one now has BKP war pigs.


----------



## Albake21

MASS DEFECT said:


> Sorry. I edited my post. It's the X series DKA-EX.


X series......?


----------



## nedheftyfunk

MASS DEFECT said:


> I've only seen this carve in custom soloists.



It looks like the one they used on the USA Select SLATQH guitars. This is not mine, but gives a clear shot of the carve of the 3/4" quilt tops on them:






Old school people maligned it when it came out, in comparison to the soft carve that was used earlier on archtops. I quite liked it. I have a cherry sunburst one, but would have preferred a tobacco burst or natural.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

nedheftyfunk said:


> It looks like the one they used on the USA Select SLATQH guitars. This is not mine, but gives a clear shot of the carve of the 3/4" quilt tops on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school people maligned it when it came out, in comparison to the soft carve that was used earlier on archtops. I quite liked it. I have a cherry sunburst one, but would have preferred a tobacco burst or natural.



It's more like the recent custom 27 fret solists. But yeah I like that carve vs the regular archtop. It's more pronounced like the ESPs.


----------



## Mattykoda

So this beautiful thing showed up today... NGD to come after I have some more time with it.


----------



## Samark

Solid top on that one! Nice


----------



## Mattykoda

Samark said:


> Solid top on that one! Nice



Yeah Sweetwater got two of them in and the other one sold within a day so I was pretty lucky to snag this one before anyone else did. I saw the top and immediately emailed my rep. It's got a lot of character and depth in it, the Sweetwater pictures don't do it justice. I'm gonna try to get more photos this weekend and then post a NGD next week.


----------



## Ancestor

Charvel Couch



__ Ancestor
__ Oct 11, 2019



My 1987 3a leaning against my 2018 couch





This is my 3a. Scalloped board, BK Holy Divers and Original Floyd. The guitar I wanted when I was a kid but could never afford!


----------



## Ancestor

That Rhoads man!


----------



## Samark

I never knew how good that faux binding looked until I see this pic


----------



## manu80

The broderick was the best guitar I've ever had. Period. Crazy craftmaship, ZERO defaults, insane sound and great in split pups....A bit heavy but man...wow...I sold it as I felt I didn't deserve it with my poor playing. Regret it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Posted back in 2017 but images got deleted. Love my KV so much!


----------



## decoy205

New pickups in my Rhoads 94 concept mij. This thing sounds incredible.


----------



## decoy205

nedheftyfunk said:


> It looks like the one they used on the USA Select SLATQH guitars. This is not mine, but gives a clear shot of the carve of the 3/4" quilt tops on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school people maligned it when it came out, in comparison to the soft carve that was used earlier on archtops. I quite liked it. I have a cherry sunburst one, but would have preferred a tobacco burst or natural.



being a fan of TOMs these look amazing


----------



## gunch

Ye olde SLSMG or SLS3 gas


----------



## 777timesgod

gunch said:


> Ye olde SLSMG or SLS3 gas



Eyegasm right there, great work for a budget model!


----------



## pfizer

Hi dudes, looking to purchase my second Charvel and need some advice. 

My current main guitar is my San Dimas Pro Mod hardtail in Satin Orange and I love the thing. It sounds great and the neck is very comfortable. 

Right now, I'm looking to get one of the new DK24 HH models in Burgundy Mist. I've previously owned an EBMM JP6 and I wanted something similar without getting a Sterling by Musicman. 

I just wanted to know the current verdict on that guitar and how it compares to the earlier HSS and HSH models. I've been hearing that the newer HH models have some tuning stability issues so I might purchase a set of new Graphtech string trees and nut with the guitar. I'm also interested in how it sounds -- I play mostly metal and hard rock so I'm wondering if the SD Alnico Pro II + Full-Shred Bridge combo is as weird as it sounds on paper. 

Finally, how does it compare to the Ibanez AZ Premiums? I tested one of those briefly and the neck was a tad too chunky for me.


----------



## Albake21

pfizer said:


> Hi dudes, looking to purchase my second Charvel and need some advice.
> 
> My current main guitar is my San Dimas Pro Mod hardtail in Satin Orange and I love the thing. It sounds great and the neck is very comfortable.
> 
> Right now, I'm looking to get one of the new DK24 HH models in Burgundy Mist. I've previously owned an EBMM JP6 and I wanted something similar without getting a Sterling by Musicman.
> 
> I just wanted to know the current verdict on that guitar and how it compares to the earlier HSS and HSH models. I've been hearing that the newer HH models have some tuning stability issues so I might purchase a set of new Graphtech string trees and nut with the guitar. I'm also interested in how it sounds -- I play mostly metal and hard rock so I'm wondering if the SD Alnico Pro II + Full-Shred Bridge combo is as weird as it sounds on paper.
> 
> Finally, how does it compare to the Ibanez AZ Premiums? I tested one of those briefly and the neck was a tad too chunky for me.


Just bought that exact DK24 HH in Burgundy Mist last weekend. I have zero tuning issues, not sure what others are having. As for sounds, it's for sure a shredder sounding guitar. So if you are a rock/metal player, I think it's perfect. With the 5 way switch and the parallel switch, you get 10 sounds out of it so I really think you can get everything out of it. Compared to the AZ premium, the Charvel is WAY more worth it for the price. The neck is a lot thinner than the AZ and is a super comfy neck. I want to say the neck is about 19mm thick but a round C shape. The Charvel has a deeper roast, comfier neck, cheaper price, and IMO slightly better build quality.


----------



## mogar

I don't have the newer HH version, but I've been incredibly happy with my HSH. The neck is probably the most comfortable I've ever laid my hands on. And as far as sounds go, I have no problem getting the brootz out of mine.


----------



## pfizer

Albake21 said:


> Just bought that exact DK24 HH in Burgundy Mist last weekend. I have zero tuning issues, not sure what others are having. As for sounds, it's for sure a shredder sounding guitar. So if you are a rock/metal player, I think it's perfect. With the 5 way switch and the parallel switch, you get 10 sounds out of it so I really think you can get everything out of it. Compared to the AZ premium, the Charvel is WAY more worth it for the price. The neck is a lot thinner than the AZ and is a super comfy neck. I want to say the neck is about 19mm thick but a round C shape. The Charvel has a deeper roast, comfier neck, cheaper price, and IMO slightly better build quality.





mogar said:


> I don't have the newer HH version, but I've been incredibly happy with my HSH. The neck is probably the most comfortable I've ever laid my hands on. And as far as sounds go, I have no problem getting the brootz out of mine.



Great to know! Thanks for the help, good sirs. I held off on buying the HSH and HSS models but my patience was truly tested when people started saying how good they were. The new HH models are my total jam and I'm happy to know that they seem to be worth the hype.


----------



## dvnt88

Here's mine … Picked it up fpr a song and in mint condition … USA RR1 in Blue Ghost Flame … Will be installing a larger brass block, silent springs and hollow points for the Floyd as well as a set of DiMarzio Evo's in blue / black ...


----------



## manu80

Does a Death kelly copy count ?


----------



## Samark

I have pictures of that from Ran’s Old website!! I’ve always loved it - the purfling, the logo, everything!


----------



## xzacx

manu80 said:


> View attachment 73850
> Does a Death kelly copy count ?


Yes, but only because it has the slanted neck single coil.


----------



## manu80

couldn’t resist. Ain’t got 4k or more for a usa one
I could have done without the alien paint job on the body but that’s the joy of custom guitars
there are reverse headstock and green leds on the fingerboard so it got me sold on it, ha ha !
@Samark, could you please send me those ran site pics please ? I can only see the alien insert on their site.
Thx


----------



## Samark

@manu80


----------



## KnightBrolaire

manu80 said:


> View attachment 73850
> Does a Death kelly copy count ?


+1 for death kelly
+1 for reverse headstock
+1 for purfling
-1 for gold hardware


----------



## manu80

Thx a lot Samark !


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> +1 for death kelly
> +1 for reverse headstock
> +1 for purfling
> -1 for gold hardware


You take that back! Gold hardware look beautiful.... sometimes.


----------



## HoneyNut

The DK24 neck is really well crafted.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've posted my charvel custom in other threads but I don't think I've shown it off here.


----------



## manu80

Stars in my eyes!


----------



## Ancestor

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've posted my charvel custom in other threads but I don't think I've shown it off here.


It's Loudness with a cool headstock! Awesome.


----------



## Element0s

That's fucking SICK


----------



## Mathemagician

KnightBrolaire said:


> I've posted my charvel custom in other threads but I don't think I've shown it off here.



My my my. Look at these almost Gumby like points. So rounded. So curvy. Oh how the turntables have turned.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> My my my. Look at these almost Gumby like points. So rounded. So curvy. Oh how the turntables have turned.


different design language different rules. plus it has the superior pointy headstock, not the shitty CBS headstock


----------



## Ancestor

Ancestor said:


> It's Loudness with a cool headstock! Awesome.



And then coincidentally I was watching a WASP video, as you will, and saw this one.










http://www.jacksonguitarpalace.com/chrisholmes/yellowstar.htm


----------



## Spicypickles

Jesus, just put it out of its misery already.


----------



## zappatton2

Ancestor said:


> And then coincidentally I was watching a WASP video, as you will, and saw this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jacksonguitarpalace.com/chrisholmes/yellowstar.htm


Wow, that guitar reminds me of Jason Voorhees by the seventh sequel. It's been killed many times over, but just keeps coming back.


----------



## RebellionRS

I just bought a new guitar, white Jackson RRXMG, with black stripes. I love it \m/


----------



## Ancestor

RebellionRS said:


> I just bought a new guitar, white Jackson RRXMG, with black stripes. I love it \m/



And the awesome EMGs. I love that body shape.


----------



## Chanson

Anyone seen Chris Brodericks new pointy custom Jackson shape?

Also Jeff Loomis said on Instagram he would have a Pro signature coming soon!


----------



## Heroooh

Anyone own one of the limited edition cs hsh charvel strats? They only came in surf green amd were aged quite heavily. Roasted basswood body and roasted flame maple neck. Ive been trying to hunt one, but with no luck. https://wildwestguitars.com/images/...e-heavy-relic-surf-green-cr0045-main__wwg.jpg


----------



## xzacx

Heroooh said:


> Anyone own one of the limited edition cs hsh charvel strats? They only came in surf green amd were aged quite heavily. Roasted basswood body and roasted flame maple neck. Ive been trying to hunt one, but with no luck. https://wildwestguitars.com/images/...e-heavy-relic-surf-green-cr0045-main__wwg.jpg



I don't, but the only reason is because I didn't like the heavy relicing. I tried to talk myself into it since it's basically a Govan with a proper Floyd, and I loved the Govan I had (other than wishing it had a regular Floyd).


----------



## remorse is for the dead

I did a thing. Not sure if I want to keep this neck or the piranha inlays I had on it.


----------



## Albake21

remorse is for the dead said:


> I did a thing. Not sure if I want to keep this neck or the piranha inlays I had on it.
> View attachment 74616


Whoa..... dude please keep it the way it is. I pretty much hate most non super strat shapes, but that is just gorgeous! I love the look of the maple fretboard and headstock, add the black binding and inlays and you have such an amazing package. I'd love this exact look but with a dinky or soloist. Also bonus points for the P3 avatar


----------



## Heroooh

xzacx said:


> I don't, but the only reason is because I didn't like the heavy relicing. I tried to talk myself into it since it's basically a Govan with a proper Floyd, and I loved the Govan I had (other than wishing it had a regular Floyd).



How did you find the GG trem? Id rather have that than a normal floyd but thats just me.


----------



## Mathemagician

remorse is for the dead said:


> I did a thing. Not sure if I want to keep this neck or the piranha inlays I had on it.
> View attachment 74616



Hope the Loomis Sig is something this cool. Just neckthrough. Yeah.


----------



## xzacx

Heroooh said:


> How did you find the GG trem? Id rather have that than a normal floyd but thats just me.



In that case, you might want to save a bunch of money and just get a GG—they seem to go for really good prices used, at least in the U.S. That trem great for what it is, I just prefer to have a locking nut and fine tuners.


----------



## manu80

Merry xmas !
Pre-owned kv5 bolted steel japan, as new !
I’ve seen a nice monarkh too, will see


----------



## Bdtunn

Picked this up. It was untouched by the previous owner, original stings were still on. These DK-1’s are amazing!!! This is my third Jackson but easily my fav neck of my bunch. Yes it’s left handed.


----------



## PhantomLord

Finally owner of a Soloist


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Got a hold of a nice MiJ Trans black Warrior body... had that extra neck and bam!




And here's the whole gang!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

remorse is for the dead said:


> Got a hold of a nice MiJ Trans black Warrior body... had that extra neck and bam!
> View attachment 76067
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the whole gang!
> View attachment 76068



Very nice. Ive been trying to do the same thing since i have an extra dkmg neck. neck fit like a glove?


----------



## Yash94

troyguitar said:


> rawr. Also have a Mark Morton sig but I'm probably going to sell it to help fund a >22 fret axe for the new stuff I'm writing.



This RR is just freaking amazing. 24 frets on this and I am sold. But, it's just that good even without 22 frets. I really want one of those King V Elite or a nice Jackson Stars King V. It's like they all vanished from Russia.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

MASS DEFECT said:


> Very nice. Ive been trying to do the same thing since i have an extra dkmg neck. neck fit like a glove?



Yes, it does fit like a glove. No alterations whatsoever.


----------



## 1b4n3z

New to me 1998 Shannon Soloist

Got some Duncan stacked singles incoming. Just a great guitar, though not nearly as heavy as the original Soloists from the 80's, of which she is a sort of reissue. But with better hardware


----------



## eaeolian

1b4n3z said:


> New to me 1998 Shannon Soloist
> 
> Got some Duncan stacked singles incoming. Just a great guitar, though not nearly as heavy as the original Soloists from the 80's, of which she is a sort of reissue. But with better hardware



The '80s Soloists I've played are all over the place, weight wise. Jacksonplayer here had one that weighed more than a Les Paul, and I've played others that are in Ibby territory. Just depended on the wood choices, I guess, since even poplar and alder can vary considerably.


----------



## Mattykoda

Is this a pro model? I cant seem to find anything on it.

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Jackson/Custom-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## Albake21

Mattykoda said:


> Is this a pro model? I cant seem to find anything on it.
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Jackson/Custom-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc


Certainly doesn't look like a pro model. There's no serial or anything which is really strange... You now have my interest. That's a steal if it's actually a custom or Japanese made.


----------



## Cynicanal

Looks like an X series to me, possibly with electronics and hardware upgraded. Definitely not a Pro, probably not a U.S. model (the headstock on US models typically says something like "custom shop" or "made in USA").

EDIT:I'm wrong, it could be part of the "new" Pro Series, which is sometimes MIM sometimes MII.


----------



## Mattykoda

Usually the serial number is what I always look for as well but it didn’t have the custom shop stamp.


----------



## eaeolian

That looks like a parts guitar to me. The body does not look very "Jackson".


----------



## Albake21

Whatever it is, I'd love to know how it plays. Anyone here live close to Roseville, MN?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Looks like a mutt. Different body.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Albake21 said:


> Whatever it is, I'd love to know how it plays. Anyone here live close to Roseville, MN?


I don't live that far from there


----------



## manu80

Ok let’s keep em coming !!!!
A pre owned monarkh, really nice in this color
A pre owned jackson at-1t, really in perfect state, like new


----------



## eaeolian

Damn. That's a nice AT-1T.


----------



## manu80

Had the trem version 2 yrs ago but didn't like how my hand fit on it...this one is better, Tom and more purplish color


----------



## Albake21

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't live that far from there


If you're ever in the area, you should definitely check it out for us. It looks like a sweet guitar.


----------



## Bdtunn

manu80 said:


> View attachment 76295
> 
> View attachment 76292
> View attachment 76293
> 
> Ok let’s keep em coming !!!!
> A pre owned monarkh, really nice in this color
> A pre owned jackson at-1t, really in perfect state, like new



how is the monarkh? I’ve been on the fence about picking it or an Ltd up??


----------



## Samark

1b4n3z said:


> New to me 1998 Shannon Soloist
> 
> Got some Duncan stacked singles incoming. Just a great guitar, though not nearly as heavy as the original Soloists from the 80's, of which she is a sort of reissue. But with better hardware



Love it. Nothing like an HSS Soloist


----------



## manu80

I hesitated between the goldtop one (thomann b-stock) , the friedman (ebay) and this one. My wife liked a ESP eclipse dark cherry i had in 2003 so I went for the cherry one  Pre owned in a UK shop, pretty cheap. One more guitar but she likes the color so it's all good 
I know the debate about the Moanrkh's horn, it's a bit small or compressed but you get used to it.
I personnaly don't like the Eclipses since the gibson lawsuit. They look small and out of proportion, the horn is too pointy to go with the rest. Only LP copy-like-rip off I like with the monarkh is the ibanez ARZ.
The neck is pretty thin, kinda like an Ibanez one, not as round as a SL or a Dinky. Pretty well made (indo), AHB1 pups( better than EMG to me), ebony board. The binding on the headstock could be applied better but it's a good guitar for the price I paid for it (500 euros)


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Latest score. USA SL2H. NGD thread to follow when I get a chance.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Samark said:


> Love it. Nothing like an HSS Soloist



Thanks! And I agree. Even though I went with Duncan JB / STK1 / STK1, this one is not exactly the Soloist Custom / SL1 model of the time. Non-recessed bridge being the biggest difference. I really like the steep neck angle as I like to play Les Pauls. There are binding over frets, here too!


----------



## 777timesgod

IbanezDaemon said:


> Latest score. USA SL2H. NGD thread to follow when I get a chance.
> View attachment 76298



Having played the USA SL2H but not the Pro series, how do they compare if you have experience? While the USA SL2H is great, I do feel that its a bit pricey for what it offers, as always the USA tag adding great to the price. Is the Pros series a better option for those on a budget or should we find a used USA Sl2H? 

Also the NGD for my new Jackson 8 string fanned fret for the rest of you. 
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-jackson-8-string-multiscale-slat-8-ff-2016.339873/


----------



## IbanezDaemon

777timesgod said:


> Having played the USA SL2H but not the Pro series, how do they compare if you have experience? While the USA SL2H is great, I do feel that its a bit pricey for what it offers, as always the USA tag adding great to the price. Is the Pros series a better option for those on a budget or should we find a used USA Sl2H?
> 
> Also the NGD for my new Jackson 8 string fanned fret for the rest of you.
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-jackson-8-string-multiscale-slat-8-ff-2016.339873/



I haven't played the new Pro Series models I'm afraid...the only Pro Series I have are older Japanese made ones and they are great guitars for the money. The newer ones have Seymours and all round very similar specs to the USA models, they are made in Mexico I think now? I think you will get some good ones but they will be a bit hit and miss and def won't have the build quality of the USA guitars but you could probably buy a brand new Pro Series and a used one for the price of a used SL2H.


----------



## Albake21

So is Jackson just skipping NAMM this year? We're only a week away and I haven't seen them mention a single thing about NAMM.


----------



## Heroooh

Is the Charvel custom shop in the same state as the Jackson one is? Couldnt find anything online.


----------



## manu80

must admit it’s weird that nothing has been sighted yet but they're good at that every year...maybe one or 2 days before


----------



## yan12

Talking my friend out of this one. 1989 made....and 1989 still lives on.


----------



## manu80

Wooo! Crayola finish, love it !


----------



## BabUShka

KE3 Kelly. Nice guitar, but i recently sold it. Loved the neck. It delivered good sustain and leads, but i felt like something was missing for cleans and riffs.

Anyways, it sure looks stunning, imo.


----------



## yan12

Looks like the headstock did not load the first time....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

yan12 said:


> Talking my friend out of this one. 1989 made....and 1989 still lives on.
> View attachment 76430



When you try to clean a dry erase board but kinda half-ass it.

I still love it, though.


----------



## yan12

I agree...It lives in my collection at the moment and it is so 1989 I can't say no. It is obnoxious as hell which draws me to it. And I am a sucker for maple boards. As an older fellow and having graduated HS in 89, seemed like the right fit to play some Whitesnake, Skid Row, and MSG on.


----------



## Samark

Nice AT Soloist for sale on Reverb


----------



## Samark

Some gems available on Germany's eBay

I always wonder how many amazing Jackson CS' are hanging around in cases around the world


----------



## Samark

Long shot, but does anyone have the other pics of this?

Was a Japanese market SL1 Jackson stars, built by Mike Shannon


----------



## 1b4n3z

New SL1 for me! Got it three weeks ago but I had it refretted and it took awhile. The result is nothing but pure awesomeness, just perfection


----------



## xzacx

1b4n3z said:


> New SL1 for me! Got it three weeks ago but I had it refretted and it took awhile. The result is nothing but pure awesomeness, just perfection



As much as I like sharkfins, it looks awesome with a blank board!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

1b4n3z said:


> New SL1 for me! Got it three weeks ago but I had it refretted and it took awhile. The result is nothing but pure awesomeness, just perfection



Nice!!!
The fret-ends are superb!


----------



## bassplayer8

Going from a small headless guitar to this absolute monster for my first Jackson is definitely a trip. Don’t know much about it other than it’s a post 2001 RR Custom shop. 

Has a bit of the headstock peeling off but doesn’t really bother me tbh.


----------



## XPT707FX

Man that is a gorgeous finish


----------



## Tuned

I have a question to all the Jackson cognoscenti
Does this below Kelly7 look like it has a different neck joint shape, with the heel protruding slightly more out, and a shallower cutout at the lower horn? Seems like a regular neckthru Kelly 24-fret 6-string offers a better access to the highest frets, no?


----------



## nedheftyfunk

Tuned said:


> Seems like a regular neckthru Kelly 24-fret 6-string offers a better access to the highest frets, no?



I have one of those, albeit a semi-custom with some upgrades. I can confirm that the upper fret access is really poor. Sounds godly, however.


----------



## Tuned

nedheftyfunk said:


> I have one of those, albeit a semi-custom with some upgrades. I can confirm that the upper fret access is really poor. Sounds godly, however.


Really? That's sad, I've been longing for a neck-thru with a great upper frets access, was hoping for the kelly.
This, I think, is an Ikebe limited edition KE7-135 (the owner just knows it is a '00 LE), and what is yours


----------



## nedheftyfunk

Tuned said:


> Really? That's sad, I've been longing for a neck-thru with a great upper frets access, was hoping for the kelly.
> This, I think, is an Ikebe limited edition KE7-135 (the owner just knows it is a '00 LE), and what is yours



Jackson Stars did limited runs of KE7s, RR7s and SL7 for Ikebe Gakki. All the ones I saw were black J2s, so had striped ebony fret boards and moto (i.e. plastic) inlays. At the time they had a great "semi-custom" system, a little like the current "select" system they have for the USA guitars. In 2007 I ordered a KE7 from Ikebe Gakki, but with ebony, reverse mother-of-pearl sharkfins and a trans-black quilt veneer.










The upper fret access is awful, frankly, due to the crazy clunky heel. It is nothing like any other Jackson I've seen or had. If it's upper-fret access you're after, I think you should look elsewhere. It does sound great, however.


----------



## Tuned

nedheftyfunk said:


> Jackson Stars did limited runs of KE7s, RR7s and SL7 for Ikebe Gakki. All the ones I saw were black J2s, so had striped ebony fret boards and moto (i.e. plastic) inlays. At the time they had a great "semi-custom" system, a little like the current "select" system they have for the USA guitars. In 2007 I ordered a KE7 from Ikebe Gakki, but with ebony, reverse mother-of-pearl sharkfins and a trans-black quilt veneer.
> 
> The upper fret access is awful, frankly, due to the crazy clunky heel. It is nothing like any other Jackson I've seen or had. If it's upper-fret access you're after, I think you should look elsewhere. It does sound great, however.


Your guitar looks sharp with the upgrades, congrats! It definitely is a win. Super)

The 135 has a pao ferro fretboard and a poplar body. Since it is the J2 that you mentioned as a starting point, I presume yours must be alder.
The Ikebe Gakki SL7 you mentioned, were they the ones with the string-thru body TOM as well? I've seen a few of those.
As for the upper-fret access, yes, that's part of why I am after a neck-thru. Alas! was almost picturing myself as a martyfriedman with an added low B, lol


----------



## nedheftyfunk

Tuned said:


> Your guitar looks sharp with the upgrades, congrats! It definitely is a win. Super)
> 
> The 135 has a pao ferro fretboard and a poplar body. Since it is the J2 that you mentioned as a starting point, I presume yours must be alder.
> The Ikebe Gakki SL7 you mentioned, were they the ones with the string-thru body TOM as well? I've seen a few of those.
> As for the upper-fret access, yes, that's part of why I am after a neck-thru. Alas! was almost picturing myself as a martyfriedman with an added low B, lol



You're right. I dug out the old order and mine is alder bodied. I forgot that I also got a MoP logo as an upgrade.

You could get a floyd on a 7 with their semi-custom system, so maybe some are out there, but I think all the production runs I saw were string-thru. Here's an old photo of an SL7 and RR7 that I dug out:










My memory is clearly a little rusty as I also found old photos of a trans-black KV7 too:






The heel on the KE7 is really awful, frankly, and the hand position is also terribly cramped, at least for me. No Marty Friedman playing to be had.

This is a photo from the Ikebe Gakki run rather than mine, but it's the same:






Quite the contrast to a USA CS KE7, which isn't mine, from the same period:






I have a couple of USA Jacksons, and, to be honest, the upper fret access on an Ibanez RG550 is much, much better than all of them.


----------



## D-EJ915

The Kelly model has always had pretty questionable fret access on ones I've played, they look awesome and play really nice when sitting but yeah not the greatest fret access.

Noodles used to have a white one of those SL7s from Ikebe a long time ago.


----------



## Tuned

Thank you for all the great information!


----------



## manu80

A little JJ ( i miss my scott i jj1, even if for a usa it wasn’t that crazy. jJ2 was better)
Japan i believe ( jj4 ?). Blue color, vintage tuners ( urghhhh) duncan designed pups. Very good condition nevertheless.
So a little work yesterday night on it
Chrome rings, silver tip, roswell blade pups( surprising for the price, really) darken the fretboard a bit and we’re set. Looks less boring to me


----------



## LCW

Just picked up this Charvel DK24... really digging it. SD Full Shred bridge, Alnico II neck.


----------



## LCW

Here's the back...


----------



## LCW

Will be swapping in this black chrome Gotoh bridge (stock is same, just chrome). And have black chrome tuning machines from Schaller on the way.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

What an interesting place to put a jack! I've never seen anything like it before. I've got two Jacksons (One MIJ Dinky and one MII Soloist) and both of them just have the normal oval jackplate.


----------



## LCW

AndiKravljaca said:


> What an interesting place to put a jack! I've never seen anything like it before. I've got two Jacksons (One MIJ Dinky and one MII Soloist) and both of them just have the normal oval jackplate.



i have to admit it’s a little awkward plugging in a cable. It makes the top look cleaner but I kind of wish it was on the side like on a Jackson.


----------



## Albake21

LCW said:


> i have to admit it’s a little awkward plugging in a cable. It makes the top look cleaner but I kind of wish it was on the side like on a Jackson.


Agreed. It's really nice when playing standing up, but as mainly a bedroom musician, it kinda gets in the way with my DK24. It's not a deal breaker, but I'd definitely prefer if it was in a normal position.


----------



## AndiKravljaca

Kind of reminds me of the LTD BUZ7 guitar. I mean... how exactly are you supposed to plug this thing in?!


----------



## Korneo

AndiKravljaca said:


> Kind of reminds me of the LTD BUZ7 guitar. I mean... how exactly are you supposed to plug this thing in?!


Wow, I've seen a lot of stupid things but this one... Damned !


----------



## LCW

Swapped tuners and bridge...

Before and afters...


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

LCW said:


> Swapped tuners and bridge...
> 
> Before and afters...
> 
> View attachment 78116
> 
> 
> View attachment 78126
> 
> 
> View attachment 78119
> 
> 
> View attachment 78120
> 
> 
> View attachment 78117
> 
> 
> View attachment 78118
> 
> 
> View attachment 78121
> 
> 
> View attachment 78122
> 
> 
> View attachment 78123



I was going to do something similar when I was looking at these things. Do they not have a true black option for the bridge or did you prefer this smoked look?


----------



## LCW

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I was going to do something similar when I was looking at these things. Do they not have a true black option for the bridge or did you prefer this smoked look?



I think there was a true black option. I kinda liked the black chrome look so went with that.

Got from Philadelphia luthier. The narrow spaced (NS) version, with steel block. Although the block on the replacement was taller so I swapped it with the original block to make sure it fit under the cover.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

LCW said:


> I think there was a true black option. I kinda liked the black chrome look so went with that.
> 
> Got from Philadelphia luthier. The narrow spaced (NS) version, with steel block. Although the block on the replacement was taller so I swapped it with the original block to make sure it fit under the cover.


Good info to have, appreciate that man! Guitar looks awesome


----------



## LCW

And beware with tuner upgrades. I took off and measured the stock Charvel one and the 2 pins measured about 8mm to the post center. So ordered Schallers with the 8mm 2pin spacing. Well when I got them they DIDN'T fit. Considering the other option is 11.7mm, this is too close to confuse between 8 and 11.7. The Schallers were off by like 0.5mm, enough that they wouldn't draw in when tigthening the nut. So I decide to go with some Gotoh single screw ones and drill tiny holes to mount them. The Gotohs fit perfectly.


----------



## BornToLooze

NGD incoming.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Finally getting around to finishing my Fusion HH project:











This is 4 coats of Tru Oil wetsanded with 400 grit. The body has been modified to properly fit a Gotoh trem (wood added to the left side of the trem cavity, covered by the veneer) and I'll be dropping in a set of ceramic Blackhawks. I haven't played this guitar in 3ish years so hopefully I can wrap everything up by mid May.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

wannabguitarist said:


> Finally getting around to finishing my Fusion HH project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 4 coats of Tru Oil wetsanded with 400 grit. The body has been modified to properly fit a Gotoh trem (wood added to the left side of the trem cavity, covered by the veneer) and I'll be dropping in a set of ceramic Blackhawks. I haven't played this guitar in 3ish years so hopefully I can wrap everything up by mid May.



incredibly badass. How hard was it to get the veneer cut to size and glued on there? Always thought it might be a fun way to spruce (pun intended) up a otherwise basic instrument


----------



## wannabguitarist

Jeffrey Bain said:


> incredibly badass. How hard was it to get the veneer cut to size and glued on there? Always thought it might be a fun way to spruce (pun intended) up a otherwise basic instrument



It was fucking awful  I highly recommend doing it the right way and buying a vacuum press. I used a couple hundred pounds of weights and sand to evenly distribute pressure and still got a bit of lifting after I trimmed the veneer down to size. Had to get a local luthier to fix everything.





















I used a ton of veneer softener to get the veneer flat and flexible enough to bend around the forearm curve without cracking. I assume a vacuum press or bag would have prevented all the lifting issues I ended up having.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

wannabguitarist said:


> It was fucking awful  I highly recommend doing it the right way and buying a vacuum press. I used a couple hundred pounds of weights and sand to evenly distribute pressure and still got a bit of lifting after I trimmed the veneer down to size. Had to get a local luthier to fix everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a ton of veneer softener to get the veneer flat and flexible enough to bend around the forearm curve without cracking. I assume a vacuum press or bag would have prevented all the lifting issues I ended up having.



LOL I had a feeling it was quite the process. Came out great though!


----------



## manu80

this thing looks alive, like the book of the dead !!!
juste a little joke, no offense guys. Wish people in Tennesse bette times but i couldn't resist.
Jackson are just indestructible....


----------



## Opion

manu80 said:


> this thing looks alive, like the book of the dead !!!
> juste a little joke, no offense guys. Wish people in Tennesse bette times but i couldn't resist.
> Jackson are just indestructible....
> View attachment 78164




Damn! That's a hell of a picture. I was literally a mile away from where the Tornado touched down in Nashville, seeing Opeth at the Ryman - drove by or through at least all of these places. It's so insane how fast it came through and destroyed all that it did.


----------



## manu80

The place is a wreck, it’s really sad Thoughts are with them


----------



## electriceye

manu80 said:


> this thing looks alive, like the book of the dead !!!
> juste a little joke, no offense guys. Wish people in Tennesse bette times but i couldn't resist.
> Jackson are just indestructible....
> View attachment 78164



I was watching the Weather Channel this morning and saw an EVH head and 2x12 cab where a house used to be. Both still standing up. Broke my heart.


----------



## LCW

Swapped back to some locking tuners. Gotoh Magnum locking in cosmo black. Matches the cosmo black Gotoh 510 perfectly.


----------



## LCW

Chrome, black, cosmo black...


----------



## Mattykoda

I know this is normally an appreciation thread but I was browsing sweetwater and laughed when I saw the neck pickup. Not sure if it's the routing but it doesn't look like there is much room to try and correct the angle.


----------



## LCW

NGD... again... couldn’t help it! 
Similar color but very different from my Charvel...
Jackson SL3, mahogany body, set maple neck with ebony fretboard, HSS (H is a TB-6 Distortion), Floyd Rose.


----------



## manu80

Couldn’t help it either
Had the trans black one, sold it because i thought i wasnt worth it but regretted it a lot. Like....a lot. The only one that did this to me.
Found a transwhite one last week, fair price, there was no hesitation. New one prices are just nuts. Like 5800 euros ? It was 3900 5 yrs ago....???
Previous owner replaced the Dimarzio by duncans but i’ll put the original ones back in. Still have a crush on the trans black one but the 3 colors are great so
Anyways. Still not worth it but [email protected]« / it !
Just the best guitar ever. Forget Mayo, vigiers, blackat etc etc.


----------



## LCW

manu80 said:


> Couldn’t help it either
> Had the trans black one, sold it because i thought i wasnt worth it but regretted it a lot. Like....a lot. The only one that did this to me.
> Found a transwhite one last week, fair price, there was no hesitation. New one prices are just nuts. Like 5800 euros ? It was 3900 5 yrs ago....???
> Previous owner replaced the Dimarzio by duncans but i’ll put the original ones back in. Still have a crush on the trans black one but the 3 colors are great so
> Anyways. Still not worth it but [email protected]« / it !
> Just the best guitar ever. Forget Mayo, vigiers, blackat etc etc.



That looks sweets in trans white with the black accents.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## BornToLooze

Mattykoda said:


> I know this is normally an appreciation thread but I was browsing sweetwater and laughed when I saw the neck pickup. Not sure if it's the routing but it doesn't look like there is much room to try and correct the angle.


----------



## narad

manu80 said:


> Just the best guitar ever. Forget Mayo, vigiers, blackat etc etc.



I mean, definitely forget blackat.


----------



## BornToLooze

I swear, if I can stop playing it long enough I'm going to make a NGD thead.


----------



## Samark

Me likey


----------



## Mathemagician

Is that warrior USA?


----------



## Samark

Mathemagician said:


> Is that warrior USA?



I think so, looks like it says Made in USA on the headstock but can't make it out 100%


----------



## xzacx

Mathemagician said:


> Is that warrior USA?


It is, I've seen this one before. It's actually a bolt-on too.


----------



## gunch

still thinking about @IbanezDaemon 's recent dark green SL2H


----------



## Musiscience

Mathemagician said:


> Is that warrior USA?



They are, both have a custom shop mention on the headstock.


----------



## LCW

Samark said:


> Me likey



LOVE the one on the right!! Nice to see a Trans Green Quilt that's not a burst with black around the edges.


----------



## eaeolian

xzacx said:


> It is, I've seen this one before. It's actually a bolt-on too.



I played it when it was in a local GC. Bolt-on, USA. Killer guitar.


----------



## manu80

well stayin home with that f°%*£n Coronavirus doesn't help GAS...Couldn't resist. I had a Friedman amp in mind, A synergy module amp (really curious about that) but when i saw this.... Reminds me a lot of the Broderick USA custom shape he's been having for the last couple years.


I'll put some white duncan SH2/SH5 I have left on it. A little mock up....


----------



## Samark

manu80 said:


> well stayin home with that f°%*£n Coronavirus doesn't help GAS...Couldn't resist. I had a Friedman amp in mind, A synergy module amp (really curious about that) but when i saw this.... Reminds me a lot of the Broderick USA custom shape he's been having for the last couple years.
> View attachment 78686
> View attachment 78687
> I'll put some white duncan SH2/SH5 I have left on it. A little mock up....



Outstanding choice!


----------



## manu80

I might put a jackson neck, with sharkfins and reverse head in it, we’ll see...gotta be sure it fits


----------



## TheTrooper

Just made a NGD post for this but might as well post it here too.
2011 Charvel San Dimas MIJ, with Titanium tremolo claw from Floyd Rose, Noisless FR Heavy Springs and Bareknuckle Holy Diver (bridge) and Crawler (neck).
Recently got it refretted (Stainless Steel) with a Plek machine.
I can't even describe how well it plays.


----------



## dymo

My beauties!


----------



## soliloquy

how are you liking the monarch series?
ive only played with 2 super low end models and wasn't too impressed. and as much as i want to like them, because of the jackson neck, i'm wondering if the upper end models are decent.

not really into pointy shapes anymore, so the monarch seems intriguing to me.


----------



## manu80

The pro series are good for the money. Only drawback for me is the really short horn when playing seated, it just doesn't hold well on you leg and slide.
Seeing the 2 mansoor up there, I may have a nice pic tomorrow to add there....staying home and watching some sites and doing nothing doesnt cure gas...at all


----------



## manu80

The pro series are good for the money. Only drawback for me is the really short horn when playing seated, it just doesn't hold well on you leg and slide.
Seeing the 2 mansoor up there, I may have a nice pic tomorrow to add there....staying home and watching some sites and doing nothing doesnt cure gas...at all


----------



## Walter W.

AndiKravljaca said:


> Kind of reminds me of the LTD BUZ7 guitar. I mean... how exactly are you supposed to plug this thing in?!



Now that's fucked up


----------



## manu80

Covid 19 makes me stay at home. I work and take care of my kid. But at night I roam. on the net. Guitar sites.. It's bad , I know.
Saw this on Ebay Germany small ads. Ups works for now. Brand new, untouched. So I clicked.
It's bad.
Arrived this morning. As usual jackson usa is great. All the goodies inside. Chunky neck strangely. Rounder than regular dinky etc. It's the P inlay and BKP brushed chrome version. It's funny because it looks in a close enough to a AT-1, which didn't work commercially in its time . Very nice guitar, Sparkle finish in great. And Juggernaut pup are not too powerful but very precise and articulate. Pics


----------



## TheTrooper

manu80 said:


> Covid 19 makes me stay at home. I work and take care of my kid. But at night I roam. on the net. Guitar sites.. It's bad , I know.
> Saw this on Ebay Germany small ads. Ups works for now. Brand new, untouched. So I clicked.
> It's bad.
> Arrived this morning. As usual jackson usa is great. All the goodies inside. Chunky neck strangely. Rounder than regular dinky etc. It's the P inlay and BKP brushed chrome version. It's funny because it looks in a close enough to a AT-1, which didn't work commercially in its time . Very nice guitar, Sparkle finish in great. And Juggernaut pup are not too powerful but very precise and articulate. Pics
> 
> View attachment 79162
> View attachment 79163


Man, the new series is really nice, with the roasted neck and all, but the first series really stands out for me.
I had one, Amber colour, sounded AMAZING but had a warped neck and it was not really playable.

I've been scouting ebay and reverb for a little because I want to give it another shot.


----------



## manu80

they could have put a flame maple neck to look even coolerand add premiumness. It really has the same feeling than my AT1. I'll see if i keep the AT1 then.
If you're looking for a 7, the seller has the same in 7, case queen. He's in germany.


----------



## Mattykoda

Since we are showing off our juggs


----------



## LCW

Just swapped the pickups in my gloss black San Dimas... replacing the JB/59 with an Alternative 8 in the bridge and Jazz in the neck. Also replaced the tuners with some Gotohs I had.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

My Jackson collection - David Ellefson RIP Bass, Dave Mustaine KV1 and Marty Friedman KE1


----------



## Mathemagician

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> My Jackson collection - David Ellefson RIP Bass, Dave Mustaine KV1 and Marty Friedman KE1



When you walk by this wall you can hear Tornado of Souls coming from it like ambient elevator music.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Mathemagician said:


> When you walk by this wall you can hear Tornado of Souls coming from it like ambient elevator music.



Something like that, yes


----------



## TheTrooper

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> My Jackson collection - David Ellefson RIP Bass, Dave Mustaine KV1 and Marty Friedman KE1


So, I see You like Metallica.


Great collection, always wondered how the KV sounds in the different position.


----------



## Samark

LCW said:


> Just swapped the pickups in my gloss black San Dimas... replacing the JB/59 with an Alternative 8 in the bridge and Jazz in the neck. Also replaced the tuners with some Gotohs I had.
> 
> View attachment 79439



Bet this thing absolutely rips!



Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> My Jackson collection - David Ellefson RIP Bass, Dave Mustaine KV1 and Marty Friedman KE1



Black guitars - still the best. Awesome collection


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

TheTrooper said:


> So, I see You like Metallica.
> 
> 
> Great collection, always wondered how the KV sounds in the different position.



Haha  But joke aside, I don't mind Metallica. And thanks 

The former owner swapped the pickups with EMGs so I have actually never tried it with the original pickups, but it sound very nice with the EMGs. I'm considering installing a Seymour Duncan Thrash Factor though.



Samark said:


> Black guitars - still the best. Awesome collection



Thank you  I love black guitars. Maybe not so easy to see in the photo but the KE1 is transparent black, so the guitar is only black by the edges, then fades into a brownish color in the center of the body and headstock.


----------



## manu80

Love that
I had the friedman. great guitar. My graal is a mustaine though. Korina would be best. In my dreams i guess..


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

manu80 said:


> Love that
> I had the friedman. great guitar. My graal is a mustaine though. Korina would be best. In my dreams i guess..



Want a Korina one too, but they are really rare. Not sure how many was ever made.


----------



## Jahanasaurus

I just decided to treat myself to an isolated 30th birthday present and get myself one of the new DK24s. A few post-lockdown tweaks and I might retire my custom Suhr!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Jahanasaurus said:


> I just decided to treat myself to an isolated 30th birthday present and get myself one of the new DK24s. A few post-lockdown tweaks and I might retire my custom Suhr!



Burgundy Mist Metallic? Super Jealous!


----------



## TheTrooper

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> Haha  But joke aside, I don't mind Metallica. And thanks
> 
> The former owner swapped the pickups with EMGs so I have actually never tried it with the original pickups, but it sound very nice with the EMGs. I'm considering installing a Seymour Duncan Thrash Factor though.



These are getting extremely rare as days pass by, but I think they remain some of Jackson finest guitars.
That Kelly, man, is sick.


----------



## NeglectedField

BornToLooze said:


> I swear, if I can stop playing it long enough I'm going to make a NGD thead.
> 
> View attachment 78475



I'd have gotten one of these if they made an affordable Mexican version. It's what I want in an HSS guitar.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

TheTrooper said:


> These are getting extremely rare as days pass by, but I think they remain some of Jackson finest guitars.
> That Kelly, man, is sick.



Yes, they are all rare. The Y2KV Mustaine is even rarer. Sold one about 15 years ago and that is one of my biggest regrets - now I only see a few of them show up at eBay and Reverb each year, and often for $3000+


----------



## Amenthea

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> Yes, they are all rare. The Y2KV Mustaine is even rarer. Sold one about 15 years ago and that is one of my biggest regrets - now I only see a few of them show up at eBay and Reverb each year, and often for $3000+



A good friend of mine got the silver sparkle KV1 when it first appeared, and it cost him a bit over £1200 at the time. It was funny because he wanted the sunburst one and they didn't have any and told him they only had the silver. It looks SO nice in the flesh though, the silver doesn't photograph well it would seem. We were not that much over 18 years at the time and I'm 44 now so it was like a lifetime ago. He put 8's on it, and the action was virtually underneath the fretboard, but it was/is the most silky smooth player I've ever had the fortune to try out.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Amenthea said:


> A good friend of mine got the silver sparkle KV1 when it first appeared, and it cost him a bit over £1200 at the time. It was funny because he wanted the sunburst one and they didn't have any and told him they only had the silver. It looks SO nice in the flesh though, the silver doesn't photograph well it would seem. We were not that much over 18 years at the time and I'm 44 now so it was like a lifetime ago. He put 8's on it, and the action was virtually underneath the fretboard, but it was/is the most silky smooth player I've ever had the fortune to try out.



Cool story. But do you mean quicksilver and not silver sparkle? I have seen very few Jacksons in silver sparkle.

And I remember the first time I purchased a new Jackson form a dealer. This was around 2002 and I paid about $1500 for a KE2 in snakeskin finish. That guitar would probably cost $3500-4000 new with todays prices.


----------



## Amenthea

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> Cool story. But do you mean quicksilver and not silver sparkle? I have seen very few Jacksons in silver sparkle.
> 
> And I remember the first time I purchased a new Jackson form a dealer. This was around 2002 and I paid about $1500 for a KE2 in snakeskin finish. That guitar would probably cost $3500-4000 new with todays prices.



It's this one: http://www.guitarscollector.com/1993---jackson-king-v-pro-mustaine-signature.html
So 'Sparkle Silver' according to the description, and it's down as a KV Pro rather than a KV1 etc. It was a long time ago!


----------



## Albake21

So something I noticed with the new DK Modern line, they are made in a new factory in Korea. I noticed this on Sweetwater's site that it says "Crafted in Korea" on the back of the headstock. Is this finally the middle ground between their cheap Indo and their expensive USA models that we've been wanting for so long now? I'd love to know how these play since the specs are perfect for what I'm looking for. Sadly, I can't stand the look of them, but I can deal with it if the specs are spot on. Anyone play one of these yet?


----------



## mbardu

I'm curious too. If they had stainless steel frets I would already have ordered the red HT6 to give it a try (even if I had to eat any restock fee/return shipping/loss on a used resale). As it stands I'm just on the fence. In terms of looks, I don't _hate _the sandblasted whatever effect (yet), but we all know that's gonna age badly.

If they have good Korea level build quality + they actually have the traditional dinky profile with that compound radius, they could be pretty nice value at ~1k or hopefully a tad lower once they've been around a while.


----------



## manu80

A kv2 just arrived
Some mods ( mustaine like inside ) and we’re set !
Charvel usa koa incoming too


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> So something I noticed with the new DK Modern line, they are made in a new factory in Korea. I noticed this on Sweetwater's site that it says "Crafted in Korea" on the back of the headstock. Is this finally the middle ground between their cheap Indo and their expensive USA models that we've been wanting for so long now? I'd love to know how these play since the specs are perfect for what I'm looking for. Sadly, I can't stand the look of them, but I can deal with it if the specs are spot on. Anyone play one of these yet?



Since that thread is up...has anyone had a chance to play any of those?


----------



## Albake21

manu80 said:


> A kv2 just arrived
> Some mods ( mustaine like inside ) and we’re set !
> Charvel usa koa incoming too


Gold and black combo, can't go wrong with it, especially on a Jackson!


----------



## xzacx

mbardu said:


> Since that thread is up...has anyone had a chance to play any of those?



I've played two of the Angel signatures, which are made in Korea, so it might be a good enough comparison for general quality. I had low expectations because I'd really had my hopes up for a Custom Shop version with a Floyd like the ones he had originally, but I was really impressed. I've played a handful of MIM Charvel stuff that I thought ranged from "fine" to "pretty good," but I liked this a lot more than those—really solid fretwork. I liked it enough that I probably would have considered buying one if the nut wasn't the same width as the main 6 I play haha. I love the look at them though despite not normally being into maple boards.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## mrdm53

Is there anyone who has any experience with japanese Charvel CDS 070 or similiar?

I found a nice deal near my place, but decide to hold on a bit to do some research before pulled the trigger


----------



## Mechayoshi

mrdm53 said:


> Is there anyone who has any experience with japanese Charvel CDS 070 or similiar?
> 
> I found a nice deal near my place, but decide to hold on a bit to do some research before pulled the trigger


Specs here https://mechas64castles.net/Charvel2.html
Seems to be an interesting body wood.


----------



## kerryymm

I think Jackson is the make I've had more of than another other... here are the ones I can lay my hands on pictures of:

Started out as a KVX10 King V, but I replaced the neck:



Custom Shop Kelly:



And my currentl #1 - SL3X Soloist with Oil City Djenerator in the bridge:


----------



## mrdm53

Finally decided to pull the trigger, and oh boy i couldn't be happier with this:


----------



## kerryymm

mrdm53 said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger, and oh boy i couldn't be happier with this:



Nice! I've never seen that headstock before; what is it?


----------



## ThunderMoose

mrdm53 said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger, and oh boy i couldn't be happier with this:



Maybe it is just your camera skills. But, oh boy, that guitar looks amazing.
Happy NGD.


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal

This arrived about two weeks ago and I haven’t gotten around to taking more pictures as I had a hospital stay recently but this is my Demmelition King V. The seller said it was a PDX-2 but it had the Emg 81/60 combo of the higher end one but I’m not sure exactly. Either way I love the damn thing.


----------



## mrdm53

kerryymm said:


> Nice! I've never seen that headstock before; what is it?



Charvel CDS 70, quite rare MIJ Charvel. Mostly same feature as similar Charvels (J90 pickup, Takeuchi trem etc)



ThunderMoose said:


> Maybe it is just your camera skills. But, oh boy, that guitar looks amazing.
> Happy NGD.



Spoiler alert: No DSLR is used during session


----------



## Bdtunn

Pretty pumped my custom shop kelly is finally ready for shipment after a 2 year wait!! Should have it in just over a week!


----------



## Alexlopez

Wasn’t sure if Charvel was planning to do a Hardtail with a roasted neck. So I took 2 DK24s and swapped the necks. And upgraded hardware.


----------



## Mattykoda

^ now that’s what they should’ve done with the walnut model. I loved it already but that makes it better.


----------



## Bdtunn

As per my above post here’s a sneak peak at my new custom shop kelly! And yes it is a lefty.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I am a part of the Charvel owners for now with my Charvel Nova 7. I am trying to sell it though does that count?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Alexlopez said:


> Wasn’t sure if Charvel was planning to do a Hardtail with a roasted neck. So I took 2 DK24s and swapped the necks. And upgraded hardware.



Looks incredible!!!


----------



## mbardu

Alexlopez said:


> Wasn’t sure if Charvel was planning to do a Hardtail with a roasted neck. So I took 2 DK24s and swapped the necks. And upgraded hardware.



Wait wat? What body is that?


----------



## mastapimp

mbardu said:


> Wait wat? What body is that?


Pro-Mod DK24 HH HT M Mahogany with figured walnut top. Almost picked one those up a few months back. Does look better with the roasted neck.


----------



## Edika

BeyonThe7thSeal said:


> This arrived about two weeks ago and I haven’t gotten around to taking more pictures as I had a hospital stay recently but this is my Demmelition King V. The seller said it was a PDX-2 but it had the Emg 81/60 combo of the higher end one but I’m not sure exactly. Either way I love the damn thing.



That seems like an ebony fretboard with a neckthrough construction and series 1000 Floyd. It would be the MIJ one and not the PDX-2. I hope you got it for a PDX-2 price!


----------



## manu80

New series are being released with fluence pups
https://www.thomann.de/fr/jackson_dka_r_ex_ltd_dinky_gloss_black.htm


----------



## BeyonThe7thSeal

Edika said:


> That seems like an ebony fretboard with a neckthrough construction and series 1000 Floyd. It would be the MIJ one and not the PDX-2. I hope you got it for a PDX-2 price!


 I thought it might have been the MIJ one that’s why I snatched it up and I paid about 900 CAD for it and had to wait two weeks for it to ship to the states but I feel like I got a hell of a deal.


----------



## xzacx

manu80 said:


> New series are being released with fluence pups
> https://www.thomann.de/fr/jackson_dka_r_ex_ltd_dinky_gloss_black.htm


I think these have actually been out for a while—it comes it white too. I've checked out a couple in stores and was really impressed with how well they played. Sounded like absolute crap to me, but I know a lot of people like Fluences.


----------



## Samark

Jackson may have their issues, but they really knocked it out of the park with this


----------



## manu80

New misha’s ? Looks gorgeous
I’m still hesitant to biy the loomis kelly pro
Looks killer but 1500 euros for an indo...this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Samark

manu80 said:


> New misha’s ? Looks gorgeous
> I’m still hesitant to biy the loomis kelly pro
> Looks killer but 1500 euros for an indo...this is getting ridiculous


Trav Levrier customs. Carve looks like it’s based off MM models though - good pickup


----------



## Mattykoda

I love his Jacksons. I really wish they would offer him a sig or at least a run. Don't forget his green/aqua one





And a throw in of Chris's old one too


----------



## eaeolian

mrdm53 said:


> Is there anyone who has any experience with japanese Charvel CDS 070 or similiar?
> 
> I found a nice deal near my place, but decide to hold on a bit to do some research before pulled the trigger



That's basically a Japanese market Fusion. Safe buy.


----------



## Albake21

I've seen Travis' Jacksons posted dozens of times now and it's still just as amazing as it was the first time I saw them... The one with the fade is just unreal.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Anyone had any experience with the usa juggernaut? Man I'd give my left nut for one of the flame tops


----------



## Mattykoda

Plenty, what would you like to know?

EDIT: I should note, all my experience is with the 1st iteration. I’ve yet to get my hands on the new roasted maple model but others on this forum have.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

On the ht7fm how flamed is the fretboard, does it vary much or is the quality the same throughout, also both the tiger eye and Laguna blue look amazing in the photos, but in the real world which one looks actually better. Looking to pull the trigger on one, but have to sell a guitar first


----------



## Mattykoda

For the new flame model the fretboards have been hit or miss when it comes to having flame. Some have been out of this world, others have looked like like a regular piece of roasted maple. I’d suggest do your shopping first and wait until you find the right one. Sweetwater and other shops are a good choice as you can see it before hand.

I’ve only seen the new tiger eye flame in person and it looks great. I’ve yet to see the new laguna variant. Honestly though it comes down to which one you like more. You get one, you’re gonna want the other color and down the road you go haha.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Cheers I'm in the uk and as far as I can see, the only 1 shop in the uk has the ht7fm Laguna, soif I went with the tiger eye it would be an interwebs order which I'm a bit hesitant at as I'd like to see the flame on neck first. However guess I have a long wait ahead anyway unless my guitar sells quickly. Thanks for your reply, really appreciate it


----------



## Mattykoda

Ahh I should have checked your location. Reverb might also be a good source and you can set it up to send you updates when a new one is posted. 

And I waited almost 2 years until I found my laguna model but I was also extremely picky.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

@Mattykoda cheers for the advice, I've setup an alert on reverb now, hopefully one comes up and I can join the club


----------



## 1b4n3z

1986 Soloist. It's great. Too great in fact, I am becoming to almost buy into the 'vintage' thing here


----------



## Alexlopez

New Korean Jackson Models on the website. my fav of the bunch


----------



## Albake21

Damn they added several new guitars!


----------



## Spicypickles

Man, that single shark fin is ruining an otherwise perfect guitar.


----------



## Masoo2

Wow those Wildcard models are beautiful and incredibly well specced, would love any of them

Jackson's recent releases (ie: Dave Davidson, SL3M, SL2FM) have been leagues ahead of their import models from the past few years imo


----------



## xzacx

Spicypickles said:


> Man, that single shark fin is ruining an otherwise perfect guitar.



I can't even imagine how many guitars I've passed on over the years because of a single 12th fret inlay. It hasn't been an issue with Jackson too often since they usually only have them on customer-spec'd Custom Shops—I guess this kind of aligns with that since it's based on a NAMM build.


----------



## Spicypickles

They had that one 7 string from a couple years ago, white with maple board but with the one 12 feet sharkfin. Such a shame.


----------



## jco5055

Man, I am not a fan of the "modern" Soloist headstock at all


----------



## mlp187

God fucking damn it that SL27EX is the business. Now I need to pick a guitar in the collection to be replaced by this gorgeous beast.


----------



## mbardu

Are we sure those are MIK? Hoping so, since some are pushing 2k$.
Do we know which factory?

That 27-fretter would be kinda perfect if it had stainless steel frets.


----------



## mbardu

mlp187 said:


> God fucking damn it that SL27EX is the business. Now I need to pick a guitar in the collection to be replaced by this gorgeous beast.



Will they build enough of them for all of us


----------



## Alexlopez

mbardu said:


> Are we sure those are MIK? Hoping so, since some are pushing 2k$.
> Do we know which factory?
> 
> That 27-fretter would be kinda perfect if it had stainless steel frets.



theyre MIK. Not sure which factory tho. Serial starts with KWJ


----------



## Albake21

Guess I'm the only one that really likes the 12th only shark inlay. I really love the outlined one on that burl and flamed maple.


----------



## Alexlopez

Albake21 said:


> Guess I'm the only one that really likes the 12th only shark inlay. I really love the outlined one on that burl and flamed maple.


I like that too. It’s very subtle.


----------



## mbardu

Alexlopez said:


> I like that too. It’s very subtle.



On the SL27 EX, it's quite harmonious with the single in the neck and reverse headstock.

Oh and not related, but that name sure is a mouthful. 
They must realize it's comical. Introducing the _"Jackson® Limited Edition Wildcard Series Soloist™ Arch Top Extreme SL27 EX"_


----------



## Samark

Now we are talking
@oracles


----------



## Selkoid

God this thing is sick, what is with everyone releasing all these awesome ET guitars right now? First Ibanez with the RGD61ALET and now this? A little hesitant to get another pro series 7 though, looks a lot like the HT7 pros with a few tweaks but commanding a way higher price at $1500 retail...


----------



## Kaura

Selkoid said:


> God this thing is sick, what is with everyone releasing all these awesome ET guitars right now? First Ibanez with the RGD61ALET and now this? A little hesitant to get another pro series 7 though, looks a lot like the HT7 pros with a few tweaks but commanding a way higher price at $1500 retail...



Yeah, since I just started working full-time again since March I'm planning to start saving money for a new guitar and I'm really tempted to get a Jackson, either this one or one of the Pro Series Juggernauts. I'm just wondering if the Evertune justifies the price.


----------



## LCW

Alexlopez said:


> View attachment 82335
> New Korean Jackson Models on the website. my fav of the bunch



So what's the consensus on these? $1800 seems pretty high for a MiK guitar with Fishmans. Cool neck I guess but not sure it does anything for me, as the stock necks are fine.

Do these even come with an SKB hard case?


----------



## Albake21

Selkoid said:


> God this thing is sick, what is with everyone releasing all these awesome ET guitars right now? First Ibanez with the RGD61ALET and now this? A little hesitant to get another pro series 7 though, looks a lot like the HT7 pros with a few tweaks but commanding a way higher price at $1500 retail...


To be fair, they are made at a new Korean factory so I expect the quality to be a lot higher than their other Pro stuff. Very interested for someone to try these new Korean made Jacksons.


----------



## manu80

This kelly Rips. I need to find one. One pu is killer.


----------



## Aso

Samark said:


> Now we are talking
> @oracles
> View attachment 82465



Another fellow single hum believer. Makes me want to order a single hum Kelly now since that's about all I am missing. Unfortunately, it has to wait until after my single hum double rhoads shows up.


----------



## manu80

Wow price is a bit crazy
The blue wildcard is 1999 euros
Also that one :
https://www.thomann.de/fr/jackson_pro_dinky_dk2_modern_et_pgr.htm
https://www.thomann.de/fr/jackson_pro_dinky_dk2_modern_et_pgr.htm

have you seeN this one ?
https://www.thomann.de/fr/charvel_ltd_sc_1_henrik_danhage_relic.htm
https://www.thomann.de/fr/charvel_ltd_sc_1_henrik_danhage_relic.htm


----------



## plainfaced

Hey all.. Hoping this is the right forum.. and im sure its been asked before.. but

Im looking at the quality/differences between Charvel Pro-Mod series and Jackson Pro series.

More specifically, im interested in either of these two guitars.. -
https://www.charvel.com/gear/shape/dk/pro-mod-dk24-hss-2pt-cm/2969433525
https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/shape/soloist/pro-series-soloist-sl3m/2911000500

Charvel is Mexican made and Charvel in China? Im assuming, given the price of these guitars, that the quality difference would be negligible, if not identical?

Anything else anyone can tell me about each series, or Guitar specifically?


----------



## Albake21

plainfaced said:


> Hey all.. Hoping this is the right forum.. and im sure its been asked before.. but
> 
> Im looking at the quality/differences between Charvel Pro-Mod series and Jackson Pro series.
> 
> More specifically, im interested in either of these two guitars.. -
> https://www.charvel.com/gear/shape/dk/pro-mod-dk24-hss-2pt-cm/2969433525
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/shape/soloist/pro-series-soloist-sl3m/2911000500
> 
> Charvel is Mexican made and Charvel in China? Im assuming, given the price of these guitars, that the quality difference would be negligible, if not identical?
> 
> Anything else anyone can tell me about each series, or Guitar specifically?


In my personal experience, don't waste your time with Jackson's pro series as they have so many QC issues. Overall, they just don't feel or play like what you are paying for. On the other end, Charvel's are absolutely fantastic and I absolutely recommend one of their Pro Mods. I love mine to death, and I know many others would say the same.


----------



## plainfaced

Albake21 said:


> In my personal experience, don't waste your time with Jackson's pro series as they have so many QC issues. Overall, they just don't feel or play like what you are paying for. On the other end, Charvel's are absolutely fantastic and I absolutely recommend one of their Pro Mods. I love mine to death, and I know many others would say the same.



Ah.. Amazing. Thanks so much for the reply. Ive heard some great recent feedback re the Charvel Pro-Mod DK24 HSS... Its the one im leaning towards... Ive owned a JS32 a while back.. And I remember hearing QC issues even for the upper models like Pro Series.


----------



## Samark

Not mine, I just share these photos as I love guitars


----------



## Alexlopez

plainfaced said:


> Ah.. Amazing. Thanks so much for the reply. Ive heard some great recent feedback re the Charvel Pro-Mod DK24 HSS... Its the one im leaning towards... Ive owned a JS32 a while back.. And I remember hearing QC issues even for the upper models like Pro Series.



I have a DK24 HH chlorine burst imma get rid of soon.


----------



## chipchappy

Samark said:


> Not mine, I just share these photos as I love guitars



the fact that the strings are on the wrong side of the tuning peg is driving me nuts


----------



## plainfaced

So after much consideration, going back and forth deciding on buying the Charvel Pro-Mod DK24 HSS, or the Jackson Pro Series SL3M... and even after finding little to no good reviews on the SL3M on YouTube.. I went for the Jackson.

Ive owned a Jackson JS32-7Q before.. it was nice. But wow. This thing is amazing. Im very happy with it. Quality and finish, from what i can tell from looking over it, is very nice.

Unfortunately theres a stigma that comes with the label 'Made In China'.. I hate feeling that way.. But its there.. However seriously, im confident the factory this came out of is as good as any Charvel/Jackson factory in Indonesia, Korea, Mexico or wherever.


----------



## Pat

Alexlopez said:


> I have a DK24 HH chlorine burst imma get rid of soon.


how come?


----------



## Alexlopez

Pat said:


> how come?


I ended up getting a sweet deal on a Hardtail DK24 so I’m putting the Chlorine burst on the chopping block. want to buy my Old KM7 back


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I posted this last week in the Periphery thread, but I lucked into finding that Misha Mansoor of Periphery had one of his Jackson Customs on consignment at Atomic Music in Beltsville, MD. I was able to snag it. Pretty pumped as I had been a huge fan of this guitar every time I saw pics of him with it. It's a basswood Dinky in Laguna Seca Blue.


----------



## Samark

V


soul_lip_mike said:


> I posted this last week in the Periphery thread, but I lucked into finding that Misha Mansoor of Periphery had one of his Jackson Customs on consignment at Atomic Music in Beltsville, MD. I was able to snag it. Pretty pumped as I had been a huge fan of this guitar every time I saw pics of him with it. It's a basswood Dinky in Laguna Seca Blue.


Very cool! Wonder why he sold it


----------



## pahulkster

Samark said:


> Not mine, I just share these photos as I love guitars



What bridge is that?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Samark said:


> V
> 
> Very cool! Wonder why he sold it



I assume a guy like him probably has dozens upon dozens of high end instruments and probably has carte blanche with the Jackson Custom Shop at this point.


----------



## Aso

pahulkster said:


> What bridge is that?



Tone pro stop tail is what it looks to be.


----------



## metalgent

Hi Folks! I hope this is the right place for this question. I own a Jackson JDR Concept and I'm planning to upgrade its FR, however, I'm looking for a possible drop-in solution. Has anyone done this that could suggest me an option?! I looked into a couple of options but don't know for sure if it'd fit. They're Schaller Lockmeister or Gotoh 1996T. Apparently the OFR doesn't fit but I'm happy to hear otherwise. 

Thanks


----------



## Viginez

metalgent said:


> Hi Folks! I hope this is the right place for this question. I own a Jackson JDR Concept and I'm planning to upgrade its FR, however, I'm looking for a possible drop-in solution. Has anyone done this that could suggest me an option?! I looked into a couple of options but don't know for sure if it'd fit. They're Schaller Lockmeister or Gotoh 1996T. Apparently the OFR doesn't fit but I'm happy to hear otherwise.
> 
> Thanks


not sure about the lockmeister, but the original schaller should fit
the gotoh is basically like the ofr


----------



## metalgent

Viginez said:


> not sure about the lockmeister, but the original schaller should fit
> the gotoh is basically like the ofr



Thanks Viginez! When you said original Schaller is this one you're talking about, right? https://schaller.info/en/tremolos/359/schaller-tremolo?number=13020432.02&c=51


----------



## Viginez

metalgent said:


> Thanks Viginez! When you said original Schaller is this one you're talking about, right? https://schaller.info/en/tremolos/359/schaller-tremolo?number=13020432.02&c=51


yup, that should fit most old jacksons


----------



## pahulkster

Aso said:


> Tone pro stop tail is what it looks to be.



Maybe it's just the brass saddles, but it looks different to me. Beefier with a large amount of intonation adjustment.


----------



## technomancer

pahulkster said:


> Maybe it's just the brass saddles, but it looks different to me. Beefier with a large amount of intonation adjustment.



Looks like a Hipshot Tone-a-matic with brass saddles on it... they're wider than a usual TOM


----------



## ThunderMoose

plainfaced said:


> So after much consideration, going back and forth deciding on buying the Charvel Pro-Mod DK24 HSS, or the Jackson Pro Series SL3M... and even after finding little to no good reviews on the SL3M on YouTube.. I went for the Jackson.
> 
> Ive owned a Jackson JS32-7Q before.. it was nice. But wow. This thing is amazing. Im very happy with it. Quality and finish, from what i can tell from looking over it, is very nice.
> 
> Unfortunately theres a stigma that comes with the label 'Made In China'.. I hate feeling that way.. But its there.. However seriously, im confident the factory this came out of is as good as any Charvel/Jackson factory in Indonesia, Korea, Mexico or wherever.



That thing is absolutely stunning. I am total sucker for crackle finishes. I was stoked when they brought back crackle Jacksons.
However, that MIC thing is holding me back. Please tell me that you are enjoying playing as much as I enjoy looking at those pictures.


----------



## plainfaced

ThunderMoose said:


> However, that MIC thing is holding me back. Please tell me that you are enjoying playing as much as I enjoy looking at those pictures.


Oh it's nice. Very nice. 
No doubt this Jackson series produced in China, is as good as anything coming out of Indo or Mexico.


----------



## Kwert

I posted this in its own thread, but I think it also belongs here.

My 3 MIJ Jackson babies... Jackson Stars RR-J2E (purchased from someone on here), 1990 Jackson Fusion Pro, SLAT3-7


----------



## mbardu

Kwert said:


> I posted this in its own thread, but I think it also belongs here.
> 
> My 3 MIJ Jackson babies... Jackson Stars RR-J2E (purchased from someone on here), 1990 Jackson Fusion Pro, SLAT3-7



I bet that Jackson Stars slays.
One of my biggest "Jackson" regrets was letting go of one of those early 2000s red-flamed top 24-fret Jackson Stars RR


----------



## Edika

Kwert said:


> I posted this in its own thread, but I think it also belongs here.
> 
> My 3 MIJ Jackson babies... Jackson Stars RR-J2E (purchased from someone on here), 1990 Jackson Fusion Pro, SLAT3-7



Really awesome instruments! I had a SLAT3-7 in gunmetal grey and the guitar looked a lot better in person than the promotional photos I'd seen. It was super comfy and a joy to play but I could never get it to sound how I wanted. After 3 sets of pickups I decided to let it go. Kind of regretting it to be honest.


----------



## Samark

Can't say I'm a huge fan. But, it's good to see some PME on a Jackson


----------



## xzacx

Well, it’s a CS 7 with a Floyd, so I wanna like it. But it’s likely a bolt-on with an AT headstock and atrocious woods, so I sure wouldn’t want it. But still cool to see.


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Can't say I'm a huge fan. But, it's good to see some PME on a Jackson



This is so out of character I think I'm going to contact the mods and just double-check your account's not been compromised...


----------



## mbardu

Yikes. I'd happily take either the body/headstock combo with black ebony board...or a solid color with that fretboard...
But the two together is...let's say _a bit_ much.


----------



## Samark

narad said:


> This is so out of character I think I'm going to contact the mods and just double-check your account's not been compromised...



Please forgive me for my moment of lost clarity! Allow me to redeem myself with a nice archtop USA


----------



## Kwert

Samark said:


> Please forgive me for my moment of lost clarity! Allow me to redeem myself with a nice archtop USA
> View attachment 82903




Beautiful! I love this colour... There was someone way back when on the old Blind Guardian forums who had a Custom Shop archtop Death Angel made in this colour and it looked incredible. Wish I still had pictures of it...


----------



## pahulkster

Looking to thicken up my RR5, any pickup suggestions? Anything passive is cool. For whatever reason the JB sounds thin and hollow compared to everything else I have.


----------



## Boojakki

So, appearently the great Marco Sfogli joined the Charvel club...



Welcome, Marco


----------



## Samark

Little bit of Jackson/Gibson GAS lately


----------



## mungiisi

pahulkster said:


> Looking to thicken up my RR5, any pickup suggestions? Anything passive is cool. For whatever reason the JB sounds thin and hollow compared to everything else I have.



Check out Lundgren M6's. They are passive and very versatile. Got mine for heavy rhythm playing and clarity, but I was amazed how good they sound with smaller gains and splitted.


----------



## musicaldeath

I need this:


----------



## wannabguitarist

Finished my Fusion refinish:


----------



## slan

Here's my 1990 475 Deluxe in Desert Crackle!

Pickups:

SD Dimebucker (Bridge)
SD Quarter Pound (Middle)
SD Little '59 (Neck)

The volume knob used to be right next to the bridge pickup, which bugged me. I replaced it with a kill switch and moved the volume knob where the first tone knob was.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Guess who pre-ordered a Jackson WR7 MAH?

Going to be my first ever Jackson. Hopes for the best ahah. Should get it somewhere in September according to the store I've ordered it at (LA Music)


----------



## Spicypickles

Hell of a way to enter the realm. Congrats, I’ve got some pretty gnarly gas for one of these


----------



## Samark

Just sharing because I love Jacksons


----------



## Korneo

Does anyone have a Kevin Bond signature one ?
I search for one for a very long time without succes..


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Not sure if this has been shared on the board yet, but just came across it today:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Not sure if this has been shared on the board yet, but just came across it today:



guess his star shapes weren't selling well enough


----------



## manu80

his new sig looks fatter than the previous ESP sig he had, which was really like a charvel star. I got one and put it next to the Jackson, the ESP looks really better
No bevels graphic etc...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

manu80 said:


> his new sig looks fatter than the previous ESP sig he had, which was really like a charvel star. I got one and put it next to the Jackson, the ESP looks really better
> No bevels graphic etc...


The bevels aren't a graphic, they're actual bevels. I own an actual charvel star custom and an older jackson gus g. They're almost identical in size/shape except for the bevels and the gus g has a deeper cutaway and slightly thinner neck horn.


----------



## Mathemagician

Korneo said:


> Does anyone have a Kevin Bond signature one ?
> I search for one for a very long time without succes..



I picked one up a year or so ago. You have any specific questions about build quality?


----------



## eaeolian

Viginez said:


> not sure about the lockmeister, but the original schaller should fit
> the gotoh is basically like the ofr



The Lockmeister is exactly the same size as an OFR. It basically *is* an OFR with better alloys for the clamp blocks and screws so they don't rust out as easily.


----------



## manu80

i forgot the coma between bevels and graphic 
it make it looks less sharp than the star to me


----------



## Korneo

Mathemagician said:


> I picked one up a year or so ago. You have any specific questions about build quality?


Lucky !!
Not really, I think the build quality is decent compare to an USA one.
Do you have any pics ?


----------



## manu80

et une RR24 d'occaz? tu veux les inlays ?


----------



## Korneo

manu80 said:


> et une RR24 d'occaz? tu veux les inlays ?


Surtout, je ne veux pas de floyd


----------



## manu80

Okkkkkkk


----------



## mbardu

Korneo said:


> Surtout, je ne veux pas de floyd



Et tu cherches worldwide ou alors juste FR/EU?


----------



## Korneo

mbardu said:


> Et tu cherches worldwide ou alors juste FR/EU?


Both ^^


----------



## mbardu

Korneo said:


> Both ^^



Si tu n'es pas forcement attache a l'esthetique Kevin Bond, alors pour moi les meilleures options en RR c'est (en dessous de 500$) une RRXT de ~2015/2017 si tu peux essayer ou comparer (la qualite est aleatoire, mais les bonnes sont tres bonnes pour le prix), et entre 500 et 1000$ j'essaierais de trouver une Jackson Stars- il y en a regulierement en vente d'occase. Une vieille RR5 Japonaise c'est aussi top en qualite, mais un peu bling et seulement 22 frettes.


----------



## mbardu

Hey on that note, there is currently a RR7 on Reverb - too bad it's a bit beat up:






I thought those were pretty rare, but if not, please disregard.


----------



## narad

mbardu said:


> Hey on that note, there is currently a RR7 on Reverb - too bad it's a bit beat up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought those were pretty rare, but if not, please disregard.



They're pretty rare but FWIW, it's stars, so it's the Japanese budget line from the 90s/00s. I've heard generally good things about them, but no hands-on experience IIRC. I'd probably grab it for the $650 it is locally, but then fretwork and bodywork are super expensive here so it'd probably be $2k by the time it's all said and done.


----------



## Korneo

mbardu said:


> Si tu n'es pas forcement attache a l'esthetique Kevin Bond, alors pour moi les meilleures options en RR c'est (en dessous de 500$) une RRXT de ~2015/2017 si tu peux essayer ou comparer (la qualite est aleatoire, mais les bonnes sont tres bonnes pour le prix), et entre 500 et 1000$ j'essaierais de trouver une Jackson Stars- il y en a regulierement en vente d'occase. Une vieille RR5 Japonaise c'est aussi top en qualite, mais un peu bling et seulement 22 frettes.


En fait, j'ai une custom shop masterworks que je ne veux pas emmener en concert pour ne pa prendre de risque donc voulant rester fidèle à Jackson, j'en cherche une haut de gamme mais pas USA (Quoi que..) avec certaines spécificités pour faire des concerts avec.
Donc une Bond ok mais RR5 et tout ça, bof.


----------



## mbardu

Korneo said:


> En fait, j'ai une custom shop masterworks que je ne veux pas emmener en concert pour ne pa prendre de risque donc voulant rester fidèle à Jackson, j'en cherche une haut de gamme mais pas USA (Quoi que..) avec certaines spécificités pour faire des concerts avec.
> Donc une Bond ok mais RR5 et tout ça, bof.



Bond et RR5 c'est un peu du meme niveau si je me rappelle bien, du moins les anciennes RR5 qui etaient MIJ.
Quant aux Jackson Stars, c'est du MIJ exclusif au marche Japonais, souvent fait aux specs US, et vraiment c'est ce qu'il y a de plus proche d'une Jackson made in USA. D'ailleurs pour ca que je citais la RR7 de cette marque un peu plus haut. Meme si toi tu cherches une 6, je crois que ca peut peut-etre interesser ici etant donne que c'est pas courant d'avoir une RR 7 cordes de vraie bonne qualite.
Les RRXT sont clairement bien en dessous en terme de prix, et les recentes egalement au dessous en terme de qualite. Mais je dois dire que celles que j'avais essayees (et possede) dans la periode que je t'ai citee pouvaient etre etonamment bonnes. Et ca vient de qq qui connait bien Jackson USA (meme si je prefer Suhr ces temps ci).

Bonne chance pour ta recherche en tout cas!


----------



## Samark

Up for sale - nice 7. From an old run done here

Also, some nice Death Kellys


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Hi again guys I have another question about the jackson usa juggernaut ht7, whats the neck profile like? At the moment I'm using a schecter c7 hellraiser which I like, how do they compare? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mathemagician

Are those spikey boi’s at the bottom the “Death Kelly”? I thought the death Kelly was the shape from that guy from Death angel with the hooked lower horn?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> Are those spikey boi’s at the bottom the “Death Kelly”? I thought the death Kelly was the shape from that guy from Death angel with the hooked lower horn?


kelly star


death kelly


death angel


----------



## VictimsOfDeception

I've posted my guitar in other threads before, but never in the actual Jackson owners' thread. It's a 2017 Custom Select Kelly that's the absolute best guitar I've laid my hands on. 

Specs:
Alder body
Maple neck
Ebony Fretboard
Quilted maple top
Transparent black finish (back of the body and neck are solid black)
Schaller locking tuners
Bare Knuckle Painkiller and Cold Sweat Pickups (originally Duncan JB and Jazz, as you can see in the first picture.)


----------



## manu80

Awesome bunch of kelly star! Looks like usa models. Didnt know there were some binding versions
Mine is a grover jackson that i changed the neck on with a reverse jackson one month, and peint it in black. Pics soon
Meanwhile, this arrived. Now i need the red and i’m set !
Just the clear on the back of the neck that has tarnoshed a bot i’ll take care of that soon


----------



## manu80

Corporial Bodies said:


> Hi again guys I have another question about the jackson usa juggernaut ht7, whats the neck profile like? At the moment I'm using a schecter c7 hellraiser which I like, how do they compare? Anyone have any ideas?



i found the neck to be more rounded C that usual jackson neck, i was surprised and didnt like it. The guitar itself was flawless ( sparkle bulb version) bit ended selling it because i like thinner neck like regular soloist etc...


----------



## jahosy

Been reunited with the Redwood Burl SLAT recently. Not letting it go again  

along with the MIJ PC Archtop + Futura Bass


----------



## 1b4n3z

New one! 1996 custom Dinky. Flame maple body (!) and a reverse headstock.





Got time to shoot a bad pic of all my Jacksons. From left, 86 Soloist, 2018 Soloist, 2014 Soloist and 1996 Dinky


----------



## Aso

KnightBrolaire said:


> kelly star
> View attachment 83583
> 
> death kelly
> View attachment 83584
> 
> death angel
> View attachment 83585



You forgot the Death Warriors


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Aso said:


> You forgot the Death Warriors
> View attachment 83742


Hawttt. That's probably my favorite next to the Kelly star.


----------



## Mathemagician

LOVE the moon and stay inlay. On pretty much everything.


----------



## jahosy

Some close up shots of the subtle carved top


----------



## mbardu

1b4n3z said:


> New one! 1996 custom Dinky. Flame maple body (!) and a reverse headstock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got time to shoot a bad pic of all my Jacksons. From left, 86 Soloist, 2018 Soloist, 2014 Soloist and 1996 Dinky



Pretty!
What do you use the 2 middle ones (quilted ones) for? Different tunings?


----------



## 1b4n3z

mbardu said:


> Pretty!
> What do you use the 2 middle ones (quilted ones) for? Different tunings?


Thanks! Yeah, different tunings and electronics for a variety of tones.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

1b4n3z said:


> New one! 1996 custom Dinky. Flame maple body (!) and a reverse headstock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got time to shoot a bad pic of all my Jacksons. From left, 86 Soloist, 2018 Soloist, 2014 Soloist and 1996 Dinky



That dinky is amazing. Ordered it via Jackson CS? How long did it take?


----------



## 1b4n3z

MASS DEFECT said:


> That dinky is amazing. Ordered it via Jackson CS? How long did it take?



I didn't order this but I have the receipt from the Dutch store it came through in 1996. No idea of Jackson would still build these - but there are a few Player's Choice Series flamed Dinkys in circulation, so might want to try one of them  I believe they were introduced in 1993 catalog


----------



## yan12

Nice Dinky...I just found a usa custom shop dinky with reverse matching headstock...It is more recent production, I think 2014 or so. I have not seen too many reverse matching headstock dinkys with bound boards over the years, but was wondering if that's just me or if they are somewhat rare. The other odd feature is a non-routed floyd, it is top mounted for dive only...barely any upward pull. Thanks to anyone that can chime in!


----------



## gunch

Gunch want warryuh


----------



## manu80

Slime green KV ? Yummy !


----------



## ClownShoes

1b4n3z said:


> New one! 1996 custom Dinky.
> Got time to shoot a bad pic of all my Jacksons. From left, 86 Soloist, 2018 Soloist, 2014 Soloist and 1996 Dinky


The quilts on those are incredible, looks like something you'd see on a Suhr/PRS.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

Finally joined the club, just pulled the trigger on a usa juggernaut ht7 in daphne blue, mega excited, should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Corporial Bodies

So here it is, the neck looks alot better than expected. Really, really happy, play great straight out the box.
View media item 3208View media item 3207View media item 3206


----------



## manu80

Nice catch !
wonder if the neck is as round as the silverburst version... That's the only i didn't ike about this guitar...


----------



## Corporial Bodies

I couldn't say, the neck isn't as flat as my schecter c7 hellraiser. Its definitely c shape but quite thin, thinner than the schecter id say, doesnt feel meaty or chunky to me, tbh its probably my favourite out of all other guitars I've tried.


----------



## Mattykoda

Congrats @Corporial Bodies!!! It looks like you got a good one.


----------



## Zhysick

@Corporial Bodies Daphne Blue + Roasted Maple = Pure awesomeness! HNGD!


----------



## Samark

Some of the recent Jackson GAS


----------



## manu80

oooooh that explorer !!!!!


----------



## Kwert

Scored one of these today! MIJ DK2M, frets freshly crowned and polished, really nice condition.


----------



## eaeolian

narad said:


> They're pretty rare but FWIW, it's stars, so it's the Japanese budget line from the 90s/00s. I've heard generally good things about them, but no hands-on experience IIRC. I'd probably grab it for the $650 it is locally, but then fretwork and bodywork are super expensive here so it'd probably be $2k by the time it's all said and done.



Not really a budget line - these were a special run for Ikebe in the '00s, I believe. Noodles here used to own a Soloist from that line, and it was a damn good guitar. You usually see them in black, so this one may be a refin.

The price is fair for this condition, and the rarity of the piece, IMO.


----------



## eaeolian

VictimsOfDeception said:


> I've posted my guitar in other threads before, but never in the actual Jackson owners' thread. It's a 2017 Custom Select Kelly that's the absolute best guitar I've laid my hands on.
> 
> Specs:
> Alder body
> Maple neck
> Ebony Fretboard
> Quilted maple top
> Transparent black finish (back of the body and neck are solid black)
> Schaller locking tuners
> Bare Knuckle Painkiller and Cold Sweat Pickups (originally Duncan JB and Jazz, as you can see in the first picture.)
> View attachment 83592
> View attachment 83593



Not only is that guitar pretty, but the album in your avatar is great!


----------



## eaeolian

Kwert said:


> Scored one of these today! MIJ DK2M, frets freshly crowned and polished, really nice condition.



Killer guitars. I really should pick one up, even though I need another superstrat like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## Kwert

eaeolian said:


> Killer guitars. I really should pick one up, even though I need another superstrat like I need a hole in the head.



You must really need a hole in the head then .

I have a love affair with MIJ Jacksons but I'm still always amazed with just how awesomely they play. This guitar plays like butter - crazy good value. Just waiting for the day these early 2000s Jackson skyrocket in price too...


----------



## eaeolian

Kwert said:


> *Just waiting for the day these early 2000s Jackson skyrocket in price too...*



Shhhhhh!!!!


----------



## mbardu

eaeolian said:


> Shhhhhh!!!!



I mean....it's kinda happened on some already at this stage.


----------



## Kwert

mbardu said:


> Less so the Excel one, but still al
> 
> 
> I mean....it's kinda happened on some already at this stage.




Yeah... I keep seeing DKMG(T)s pop up in Toronto area for 700-1000 bucks already...


----------



## mbardu

Kwert said:


> Yeah... I keep seeing DKMG(T)s pop up in Toronto area for 700-1000 bucks already...



DKMG for 1k is big yikes territory.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Those 2000-2007 Jacksons are already climbing in price on Reverb and Ebay. Guitarcenter used section has some good deals on them sine those guys don't know much about those Jacksons.


----------



## eaeolian

mbardu said:


> DKMG for 1k is big yikes territory.



More like Big Stupid territory. I have one, and they're fine guitars, but, no.


----------



## Kobalt

That’s not an unlikely price out here in Canada, sadly. I got mine for 600$ with a hardshell last year and thought it was a sick deal. But I’ve seen the same guitar going around previously for 750-900$....for a not so rare MIJ 2008 Jackson.


----------



## Kwert

Kobalt said:


> That’s not an unlikely price out here in Canada, sadly. I got mine for 600$ with a hardshell last year and thought it was a sick deal. But I’ve seen the same guitar going around previously for 750-900$....for a not so rare MIJ 2008 Jackson.



Yeah it's pretty crazy, especially in big cities like Toronto and (to a lesser extent, or at least it was like this when I lived there) Montreal where the prices are more inflated. I scored the DK2M for a bit over $500 CAD which is a steal compared to how much they're usually priced at when they do pop up.


----------



## Kobalt

Kwert said:


> Yeah it's pretty crazy, especially in big cities like Toronto and (to a lesser extent, or at least it was like this when I lived there) Montreal where the prices are more inflated. I scored the DK2M for a bit over $500 CAD which is a steal compared to how much they're usually priced at when they do pop up.


That’s a sick deal, DK2M’s appear to be a lot rarer out here too.


----------



## mbardu

Not sure if that's going to be of interest of anyone, but I was able to play a few of some semi-recent MII Jacksons yesterday, and they were not half bad. 
Actually pretty good fretwork and bindings and no obvious structural or finish issues. 
Quite a bit better than my experience with them the last time!
Main downside a bit across the board was that the guitars lacked sustain a bit.

The DKs with neon-colored high contrast green ash looked atrocious in person though.
Some of that is subjective, but at least IMHO the colors are not done well and the texture feels very cheap.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Apparently starting October 1 USA jacksons are going to skyrocket in price according to Nick at the Axe Palace.


----------



## Albake21

soul_lip_mike said:


> Apparently starting October 1 USA jacksons are going to skyrocket in price according to Nick at the Axe Palace.


Maybe it's just me, but I feel like they are way overpriced as they are now.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I feel like they are way overpriced as they are now.



_Juuuust _a tad


----------



## Korneo

So, the price will be even higher ?
In Europe, the USA one are rare and the price is AT MINIMUM 3 000€(3 500$) so if the price is even higher....


----------



## mbardu

Korneo said:


> So, the price will be even higher ?
> In Europe, the USA one are rare and the price is AT MINIMUM 3 000€(3 500$) so if the price is even higher....



Actually my impression was already that prices in Europe had not increased _as much_ for Jackson compared to the US so who knows.


----------



## manu80

The usa Brodericks took almost 2000 euros in 5 yrs
Were around 4k now 6
Lowest i saw were the Ht version around 4k 
Fender has raised the peoces a lot
Look at those import pro serie as the Loomis or the new jackson s/h released
1500/2000 euros ?
Way too much, like BCR unfortunately


----------



## Edika

Actually in a matter of a few years prices of USA Jacksons new went from about £2300 to £2800-3000. I mean I like Jackson USA guitars and thought they where quite expensive already but I don't see why they should be more expensive than that for black and white painted guitars with flamed veneers for transparent colours.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

I remember purchasing a new KE2 with snakeskin graphics from Online Stage Gear in 2003/2004 for $ 1500. I was in college at that time so it was a lot of money for me (and it still is), but even with inflation I think that is a lot less than what you have to pay for a new Jackson today.


----------



## Samark

The epitome of Japanese Jacksons - wish I could’ve grabbed it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> I remember purchasing a new KE2 with snakeskin graphics from Online Stage Gear in 2003/2004 for $ 1500. I was in college at that time so it was a lot of money for me (and it still is), but even with inflation I think that is a lot less than what you have to pay for a new Jackson today.



It's pretty close, inflation would peg it around $2100 today, and you can find them new from authorized dealers for about $2400, but more commonly $2700. That's not too terrible considering since the move to Select means you can add no-cost options like different inlay styles and materials, binding, fret size, bridge, etc. 

The Custom Shop (Masterbuilt) pricing and artist model stuff has had the sharpest price increases, we're talking at least two fold on top of inflation, and availability is nonexistent. 

That's for the US though, I can only imagine overseas where there was already higher relative pricing.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Pricing in Europe is quite weird - plenty of Select Jacksons for 1000-1500 euros and then from 2000 to 3000 euros for the same exact models, often on the same marketplace as well.

A rational market doesn't work that way, but I guess people take heed from Reverb flippers 

I just hope the price increase doesn't affect ESP or Ibanez pricing too much - Jacksons are too much of a risk at over 1500 euros


----------



## Edika

1b4n3z said:


> Pricing in Europe is quite weird - plenty of Select Jacksons for 1000-1500 euros and then from 2000 to 3000 euros for the same exact models, often on the same marketplace as well.
> 
> A rational market doesn't work that way, but I guess people take heed from Reverb flippers
> 
> I just hope the price increase doesn't affect ESP or Ibanez pricing too much - Jacksons are too much of a risk at over 1500 euros



I'm guessing you're referring to used prices as I haven't seen any new ones being sold for £1500. Actually even USA selects at £1500 are getting rare as most people seem to be asking crazy money for used with a quite a few defects. There was a green ghost flame SL2 being sold with several extra holes in the control cavity and the guy was asking £1500. 

In general whenever I see anything over £1800 I immediately would prefer to get a new ESP E-II. Even though all the fancy new colours and tops seem to be driving the prices up for those guitars new too. Most of the newer ESP's I have seen are over £2000 and I'm not sure if this will affect their more standard colour and spec range.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs

A good entry point in the U.K. to a gorgeous US Jackson is the Adrian Smith US model for around £2k. I picked up a used one years ago and it’s flawless, comfortable and plus beautifully. my other Jackson is a 2007 MIJ DK2 which also bats above its weight. 
ESP EII (when on offer) is also a good shout in the U.K.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Edika said:


> I'm guessing you're referring to used prices as I haven't seen any new ones being sold for £1500. Actually even USA selects at £1500 are getting rare as most people seem to be asking crazy money for used with a quite a few defects. There was a green ghost flame SL2 being sold with several extra holes in the control cavity and the guy was asking £1500.
> 
> In general whenever I see anything over £1800 I immediately would prefer to get a new ESP E-II. Even though all the fancy new colours and tops seem to be driving the prices up for those guitars new too. Most of the newer ESP's I have seen are over £2000 and I'm not sure if this will affect their more standard colour and spec range.



Yeah I mean used guitars. My assumption is prices increases regarding new guitars will seep into the used market at some rate (and lag) as well. Talking about replacement cost theory and whatnot. I just bought a trans black SL2H (2001) for €1300 and the same model is on German kleinanzeigen for €2300. That's what I'm talking about


----------



## jephjacques

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's pretty close, inflation would peg it around $2100 today, and you can find them new from authorized dealers for about $2400, but more commonly $2700. That's not too terrible considering since the move to Select means you can add no-cost options like different inlay styles and materials, binding, fret size, bridge, etc.
> 
> The Custom Shop (Masterbuilt) pricing and artist model stuff has had the sharpest price increases, we're talking at least two fold on top of inflation, and availability is nonexistent.
> 
> That's for the US though, I can only imagine overseas where there was already higher relative pricing.



last time I was in Paris the USA Jacksons generally cost the same number but in Euros instead of USD. So more expensive, but not highway robbery. Especially when you factor in that the tax is included in those prices. I think FMIC has pretty decent export deals.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's pretty close, inflation would peg it around $2100 today, and you can find them new from authorized dealers for about $2400, but more commonly $2700. That's not too terrible considering since the move to Select means you can add no-cost options like different inlay styles and materials, binding, fret size, bridge, etc.
> 
> The Custom Shop (Masterbuilt) pricing and artist model stuff has had the sharpest price increases, we're talking at least two fold on top of inflation, and availability is nonexistent.
> 
> That's for the US though, I can only imagine overseas where there was already higher relative pricing.



Are you sure you can get one for $ 2400 - 2700? I remember seeing a custom select order form and the snakeskin finish is like a $ 600 upgrade from a solid color finish.


----------



## mbardu

jephjacques said:


> last time I was in Paris the USA Jacksons generally cost the same number but in Euros instead of USD. So more expensive, but not highway robbery. Especially when you factor in that the tax is included in those prices. I think FMIC has pretty decent export deals.



Jackson prices there have been pretty weird IIRC. In the early 2000s, they were waaaay higher than in the US. Like 2.5/3k$+ USD equivalent already then, while I easily imported one to France for less than 1k$. The internet was less prevalent, the dealers were more powerful, and people bought what they could (importing yourself was way unsual at the time).
But then they changed very little over time through the last 15/20 years which means they're pretty reasonable nowadays. Especially considering that the prices you see already include all taxes, unlike in the US.


----------



## mbardu

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> Are you sure you can get one for $ 2400 - 2700? I remember seeing a custom select order form and the snakeskin finish is like a $ 600 upgrade from a solid color finish.



I guess you _could _get a barebones black soloist without options that the orderer/customer bailed out on for 2.4/2.7 if the dealer really wants to get rid of it. But like you said, if you want some non super basic options, it's usually quite a bit more than that. I haven't been able to be quoted below 3.5/3.7 for a Kelly with stainless steel frets and a not boring finish.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Apparently the USA HT6 and HT7 will be about $1000 more USD than they are now starting Oct 1.


----------



## Jake

soul_lip_mike said:


> Apparently the USA HT6 and HT7 will be about $1000 more USD than they are now starting Oct 1.


This is hilarious  So $5k for a Misha sig? LMAO

Hope the QC is better than mine where the frets are sharper than MIM Fender stuff. Could get a 5A top Mayo for less than $5k these days lol


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Not mine... but a friend's. She's here at home with me for an overhaul setup and electronics repair.

*1994 Jackson Dinky XL Pro*


----------



## Mattykoda

soul_lip_mike said:


> Apparently the USA HT6 and HT7 will be about $1000 more USD than they are now starting Oct 1.



That’s insane. They already had a price increase a year or so ago.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Crazy_Guitar said:


> Not mine... but a friend's. She's here at home with me for an overhaul setup and electronics repair.
> 
> *1994 Jackson Dinky XL Pro*
> View attachment 84687
> View attachment 84688
> View attachment 84689
> View attachment 84690
> View attachment 84697
> View attachment 84691
> View attachment 84692
> View attachment 84693
> View attachment 84694
> View attachment 84695




What does the second switch do?


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

soul_lip_mike said:


> What does the second switch do?


It was a mod. A few years ago we replaced the stock pickups for an EMG 81/SA/SA set. The mini-switch is the EMG PA2 booster.


----------



## Samark

This week’s GAS


----------



## MatrixClaw

Anyone tried the Pro-Mod So-Cal Style 2? The black one looks pretty sweet. Are these MIM?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Samark said:


> This week’s GAS
> View attachment 85100



I'm not sure how I feel about the Flying Vs with the pointy headstock. I want to like it, because those Vs are fucking awesome, but I don't know. Would have been absolutely killer with a banana stock.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

My Charvel Warren DeMartini Snake:


----------



## zappatton2

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> My Charvel Warren DeMartini Snake:
> 
> View attachment 85107


For me, snakeskin graphics only work when they're done well. That is better than well.


----------



## Swarth

Boys, I finally have joined the elites and got myself one of my dream guitars.


----------



## Samark




----------



## mbardu

So how good or bad have the midrange Indo Jacksons been since 2019/2020?

I've tried a couple at my local shop and was actually very surprised compared to what I had seen, say between 2016 and 2018.
No real finish flaws to speak of, guitar felt solid and sustained well- fretwork was actually more than decent...
As much as I disliked my experience with those indos before- I was *very* pleasantly surprised this time.
Have they improved across the board or is that a fluke from that particular store?

Asking because they didn't store the particular model I'd consider getting so I would have to order sight unseen...
And I would rather not do that if the consensus is still negative even in 2020...


----------



## Albake21

mbardu said:


> So how good or bad have the midrange Indo Jacksons been since 2019/2020?
> 
> I've tried a couple at my local shop and was actually very surprised compared to what I had seen, say between 2016 and 2018.
> No real finish flaws to speak of, guitar felt solid and sustained well- fretwork was actually more than decent...
> As much as I disliked my experience with those indos before- I was *very* pleasantly surprised this time.
> Have they improved across the board or is that a fluke from that particular store?
> 
> Asking because they didn't store the particular model I'd consider getting so I would have to order sight unseen...
> And I would rather not do that if the consensus is still negative even in 2020...


From what I've played, they still seem to be hit or miss. I played one recently at a Sam Ash that had frets worse than a $50 toys r us guitar. I mean this thing looked like someone took some tools and intentionally scrapped the hell out of them to the point where it was cutting up my hands playing it. I've also played some though that were pretty nice. I've wanted a neck through Jackson for years, but the Indo ones just scared me off. The bolt on ones are made in Mexico and seem to have better QC though. Not to mention some of the neck throughs are now made in China, which I don't care how decent the guitar is, I'm not paying $1100 for a made in China guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> So how good or bad have the midrange Indo Jacksons been since 2019/2020?
> 
> I've tried a couple at my local shop and was actually very surprised compared to what I had seen, say between 2016 and 2018.
> No real finish flaws to speak of, guitar felt solid and sustained well- fretwork was actually more than decent...
> As much as I disliked my experience with those indos before- I was *very* pleasantly surprised this time.
> Have they improved across the board or is that a fluke from that particular store?
> 
> Asking because they didn't store the particular model I'd consider getting so I would have to order sight unseen...
> And I would rather not do that if the consensus is still negative even in 2020...



They're getting better, but still not that great.

On par with similarly priced Ibanez, but not as good as line priced LTD or Schecter, who seem to have the better consistency in this space.


----------



## mbardu

Albake21 said:


> From what I've played, they still seem to be hit or miss. I played one recently at a Sam Ash that had frets worse than a $50 toys r us guitar. I mean this thing looked like someone took some tools and intentionally scrapped the hell out of them to the point where it was cutting up my hands playing it. I've also played some though that were pretty nice. I've wanted a neck through Jackson for years, but the Indo ones just scared me off. The bolt on ones are made in Mexico and seem to have better QC though. Not to mention some of the neck throughs are now made in China, which I don't care how decent the guitar is, I'm not paying $1100 for a made in China guitar.



And those were the recent 2019/2020 models? Because this sounds like my earlier experiences.



MaxOfMetal said:


> They're getting better, but still not that great.
> 
> On par with similarly priced Ibanez, but not as good as line priced LTD or Schecter, who seem to have the better consistency in this space.



Schecter is a known quantity and I have too many Korean ones already 

Are you thinking the very recent Jacksons are not as good as the Korean Schecters/LTDs of the past few years (even though we know SK ones are getting rarer), or that they are way worse, even when comparing Indonesia to Indonesia?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Schecter is a known quantity and I have too many Korean ones already
> 
> Are you thinking the very recent Jacksons are not as good as the Korean Schecters/LTDs of the past few years (even though we know SK ones are getting rarer), or that they are way worse, even when comparing Indonesia to Indonesia?



I'm not really one to favor one country over the other, and rather focus on the actual product. 

So, regardless of country of origin, comparing similarly priced guitars, the current non-USA Jacksons sit below Schecter and LTD in overall quality of build and consistency of such and are closer to Standard/Axiom/Iron Label Ibanez.


----------



## mbardu

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not really one to favor one country over the other, and rather focus on the actual product.
> 
> So, regardless of country of origin, comparing similarly priced guitars, the current non-USA Jacksons sit below Schecter and LTD in overall quality of build and consistency of such and are closer to Standard/Axiom/Iron Label Ibanez.



I don't really care for country of origin either. There are a few Ibanez Premiums I particularly like. Just trying to see which range you were talking about in your comparison since there are so many options in both Ibanez and Shecter.
And it sounds like you're comparing those Jacksons to low/mid tier at best.

So I guess this shop has just been pretty lucky then!
I'll pass for now.

Thanks!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not really one to favor one country over the other, and rather focus on the actual product.
> 
> So, regardless of country of origin, comparing similarly priced guitars, the current non-USA Jacksons sit below Schecter and LTD in overall quality of build and consistency of such and are closer to Standard/Axiom/Iron Label Ibanez.


this. Jacksons have been consistently the least well qc'd of all the brands I've tried over the last few years. I've played indo esps and schecters that still play circles around comparably priced jacksons. The ibby premium lineup is much better bang for your buck compared to the x series and I'm far from an ibby fan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> I don't really care for country of origin either. There are a few Ibanez Premiums I particularly like. Just trying to see which range you were talking about in your comparison since there are so many options in both Ibanez and Shecter.
> And it sounds like you're comparing those Jacksons to low/mid tier at best.
> 
> So I guess this shop has just been pretty lucky then!
> I'll pass for now.
> 
> Thanks!



While I haven't had as good of experiences with recent Ibanez Premiums as yourself, I'd still probably rate them above the Jacksons you're looking at. 

That's not to say these Jacksons are absolute dumpster fires, because they're not. If finish issues and a little fretwork don't scare you, they'll be fine. I think they mostly feel cheap, but that's subjective.


----------



## Albake21

mbardu said:


> And those were the recent 2019/2020 models? Because this sounds like my earlier experiences.


Taking a look online, it was this model which is a 2019. I played it only about a month ago. Maybe the 2020 models are better though?


----------



## shadowlife

I gave my Adrian Smith SDX an upgrade:






1- Replaced the Special with an Original Floyd.
2- Pickguard from Warmoth
3- Hot Rails in the bridge, Fender N4 noiseless bridge pickup in the middle, DiMarzio Injector bridge model in the neck. The pickups are what I had laying around, other than the Hot Rails which was bought new for this guitar.
4- Duncan YJM speed pot for the volume, and Ernie Ball 3 way switch.

This was the first time I've ever wired a pickguard from scratch, and it went smoothly with one slight hiccup; remember- don't forget to solder the third lug of the volume pot to the pot itself 

The pickguard from Warmoth was not a perfect fit, but the screw holes lined up close enough that I didn't have to drill holes. I had to use a Dremel to cut away a slight bit of the pickguard around the neck pocket and above the neck.
I also had to use the Dremel to shave away some of the wood so the Hot Rails would fit.

I couldn't be happier with the results. I dig the sounds in all three positions, and the neck shape and size on this guitar is my favorite. If I ever had a custom Suhr built, I would send John this neck and have him digitally copy it.

Negatives: these guitars are known to sometimes have an issue with the high E being close to the edge of the fretboard, and this is one of those. it is not bad enough that it bothers me, just something I need to be aware of, and TBH I've been playing this guitar long enough that I don't really think about it. 
Also, once the weather gets cold, I will bring it to my tech for a pro fret dress and setup, as there is a bit too much fret buzz in the higher end of the neck, and it is beyond my skill set to correct. Once that is taken care of, this guitar will be my ideal guitar, and what you could expect if a company was going to make me my own signature model.


----------



## eaeolian

Nice. The neck on the SDX is indeed very nice, especially for the price point.


----------



## ThunderMoose

I have too many Charvels in my collection already. But now I am curious to try out that SDX, just to compare the neck to my Charvels.


----------



## shadowlife

ThunderMoose said:


> I have too many Charvels in my collection already. But now I am curious to try out that SDX, just to compare the neck to my Charvels.



Just be aware that the earlier ones were made in India, and the newer ones Indonesia. Mine is Indonesian made, I've never played one made in India, so I don't know if there is any difference in the neck depending on country of manufacture.
One of these days I want to try a USA made AS to see if the neck is the same as the import.


----------



## mrdm53

I just had small upgrades to my CDS 070 with Aldridge Empire's stuff



1. Replaced the busted Takeuchi trem with spare Floyd Rose Special and custom saddle
2. Upgrade with brass block
3. Add trem stopper

Any way, is there anyone who know pickup coloring scheme for J-90 humbucker?
I want to add coil split in tone control, but i don't know which cable goes to where


----------



## manu80

Maybe this ?


----------



## JJStrike




----------



## manu80

looks like a Guerilla guitars finish !


----------



## mbardu

OK whatever you guys say, I think Jackson Indo can now actually produce great stuff 

Still can't believe I'm saying that after seeing a lot of crappy things pre 2017, but after trying about a dozen 2018 to 2020 models, I've now seen _a lot _of good, a bit of great, and hardly any lemon. "Worst" one was an SL2Q in blue fade which was a bit of "meh" with muddy sound and some minor finish flaws, but the soloists were otherwise great- as were the new KEXQs and RRs.

I am aggressively trying to downsize for $$$ at the moment (so not sure how long I'll keep it), but still got this one as a trade because it was just too good to pass up. There is literally nothing _bad _I can say about it. Maybe I would wish for it to be slightly lighter (still, it's only about 8 pounds and a quarter)? Maybe I would wish the neck finish transition to oiled did not have the weird glossed-but-not-painted step that Jackson does? Of course I would wish for the frets to be stainless steel instead of nickel, but Jackson is still not onboard with that either.

Sounds great (I love SD Distortions) with clear note separation, kick-ass sustain, no finish issue in sight, frets are flawless. And it subjectively _feels _absolutely solid. Dense resonant and fat, so much like a genuine USA model that it would be hard to tell the difference in a blind test. It also looks amazing IMO. Yeah the top is super thin, but it doesn't bother me that much because despite the finish it still has chatoyance and movement depending on the angle...plus soloists have rarely had actual thick tops anyway. It's part of the design.

As far as I'm concerned, it looks like Indonesia is quickly becoming the new South Korea after South Korea became the new Japan.


----------



## Viginez

the indonesian wrxmg i had was flawless


----------



## xzacx

mbardu said:


> OK whatever you guys say, I think Jackson Indo can now actually produce great stuff
> 
> Still can't believe I'm saying that after seeing a lot of crappy things pre 2017, but after trying about a dozen 2018 to 2020 models, I've now seen _a lot _of good, a bit of great, and hardly any lemon. "Worst" one was an SL2Q in blue fade which was a bit of "meh" with muddy sound and some minor finish flaws, but the soloists were otherwise great- as were the new KEXQs and RRs.
> 
> I am aggressively trying to downsize for $$$ at the moment (so not sure how long I'll keep it), but still got this one as a trade because it was just too good to pass up. There is literally nothing _bad _I can say about it. Maybe I would wish for it to be slightly lighter (still, it's only about 8 pounds and a quarter)? Maybe I would wish the neck finish transition to oiled did not have the weird glossed-but-not-painted step that Jackson does? Of course I would wish for the frets to be stainless steel instead of nickel, but Jackson is still not onboard with that either.
> 
> Sounds great (I love SD Distortions) with clear note separation, kick-ass sustain, no finish issue in sight, frets are flawless. And it subjectively _feels _absolutely solid. Dense resonant and fat, so much like a genuine USA model that it would be hard to tell the difference in a blind test. It also looks amazing IMO. Yeah the top is super thin, but it doesn't bother me that much because despite the finish it still has chatoyance and movement depending on the angle...plus soloists have rarely had actual thick tops anyway. It's part of the design.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it looks like Indonesia is quickly becoming the new South Korea after South Korea became the new Japan.
> 
> View attachment 87261



I see people constantly saying how bad they are on here, but that has not been my experience whatsoever. Every import Jackson I've come across in the last few years has been anywhere from "pretty good" to "super impressive." I tried one of those rainbow crackle Soloists recently and couldn't believe how good the fretwork was. And without exception the MIM bolt-ons were the weakest of the examples, where as the Indos were the best. I've never owned a non-USA Jackson but experiences with these have me considering it. And seeing how the USAs are developing a less-than-stellar reputation and you can't even put in Masterbuilt orders, it's getting more tempting.


----------



## mbardu

xzacx said:


> *I see people constantly saying how bad they are on here,* but that has not been my experience whatsoever. Every import Jackson I've come across in the last few years has been anywhere from "pretty good" to "super impressive." I tried one of those rainbow crackle Soloists recently and couldn't believe how good the fretwork was. And without exception the MIM bolt-ons were the weakest of the examples, where as the Indos were the best. I've never owned a non-USA Jackson but experiences with these have me considering it. And seeing how the USAs are developing a less-than-stellar reputation and you can't even put in Masterbuilt orders, it's getting more tempting.



Yeah I have actually been guilty of that to a large extent, and was actively recommending against Indo Jacksons for a while (and I'll stand by it for pretty much all the pre-2017 guitars I tried). But IMO the difference is night and day now. Very much like what happened to Ibanez Premium actually.

Curious if it's a general tightening of the tolerances and QA process at build time in Indonesia (not even sure if they are from the same factories), or if both brands got some flak for their quality and decided to up their setup and selection/inspection processes (I've seen an anecdotal uptick in B-stock/2nds/refurb Jacksons if that's any indication) ... but until proven otherwise, I'm now pretty convinced at least.


----------



## alessandroarzilli

Hello everyone! The Jackson Concorde is the most controversial guitar I've ever seen! I want to share all the information that I was able to find on the various models produced in the USA and Japan.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

alessandroarzilli said:


> Hello everyone! The Jackson Concorde is the most controversial guitar I've ever seen! I want to share all the information that I was able to find on the various models produced in the USA and Japan.




Haven't ever thought of the Concorde as controversial. Growing up it was always a really highly sought after shape in my community. 

Great video. Going back to watch the kelly star one now.


----------



## alessandroarzilli

Thank you very much Ataraxia2320! I'm actually making a video series about the most famous guitars ever produced, so if you have any request or particular interest, just let me know! Sorry for the late answer, I think I have some issues with notifications from this board.


----------



## John

I always thought the Concorde layout was cool when I first got into Jackson, and that they were missing out on making it after so long.

All that's missing from them now is making a 7 string version, even an 8 string version. Same could be said for the Kelly shape (past a few old discontinued offerings) that I've been a fan of for years, but I digress.


----------



## Pat

Cool video. I can't understand how you're meant to play on the higher frets though!


----------



## Crumbling

Placed an order for a Black and Yellow RRX24 through Ikabe Gakki the other day, should ship out this week. Even with the ridiculous 300 USD shipping cost, it still ended up being only around ~100 more expensive than the retail price here in Australia (and for some reason Fender is only shipping the Red and Black model to local dealers). There were a few used MIJ Rhoads at that price point through Ishibashi (a RR-J2 and a Grover Jackson Professional), but I can't stand pickguards. Hoping to add a WRX24M to my collection as well when there's no longer a 4 months backorder on them.

Ibanez's regular Indonesian line is Cort, but Premium is an unknown, dedicated factory allegedly. Jackson's Pro is mostly Samick, with some models being Cort. I have a Samick Pro King V from 2016 stamped USED with the sticker serial number indicating refurbished, but I can't tell what was supposed to be wrong with it.


----------



## groverj3

mbardu said:


> Yeah I have actually been guilty of that to a large extent, and was actively recommending against Indo Jacksons for a while (and I'll stand by it for pretty much all the pre-2017 guitars I tried). But IMO the difference is night and day now. Very much like what happened to Ibanez Premium actually.
> 
> Curious if it's a general tightening of the tolerances and QA process at build time in Indonesia (not even sure if they are from the same factories), or if both brands got some flak for their quality and decided to up their setup and selection/inspection processes (I've seen an anecdotal uptick in B-stock/2nds/refurb Jacksons if that's any indication) ... but until proven otherwise, I'm now pretty convinced at least.



Might have to spring for an Indo SL7 or a DK7 for a second 7 string to add to my SLAT3-7 if these do hold up better now. Though, I already have two black guitars and don't need any more. Maybe once there are some more finishes available.


----------



## Crumbling

The Northern Light Soloist looks gorgeous, one of the best finish Jackson is offering nowadays on the imports. I'm really tempted to sell off one of my MIJ DK2 for one


----------



## mbardu

Crumbling said:


> The Northern Light Soloist looks gorgeous, one of the best finish Jackson is offering nowadays on the imports. I'm really tempted to sell off one of my MIJ DK2 for one



See if you can check Northern Lights in person, ideally on the actual guitar if possible.
There's quite a lot of variation, and not all are great.


----------



## Crumbling

There's a 6 string version at a store locally that looks pretty good, and two up for sale interstate (though the listing are kinda sketchy). 1800 AUD new is a bit iffy though, used USAs when they do show up here go for 2-2.5k, there's a SL2H in EDS for 2.5k


----------



## Headache

my bloody Jacksons.


----------



## groverj3

So much guitar pr0n in this thread. I think my contribution disappeared with my photobucket account back in the day. I'll have to take a new family photo once my old Dinky gets back from a stainless refret.

Have any of you fine fellows noticed that the SL2H has disappeared from the Jackson website? It's just odd that they still have the SL1 on there. Granted, it's not like the "USA Select" series really exists anymore anyway, they're just base models on which to spec a custom at this point and they aren't even really in "production" anymore.


----------



## groverj3

Also, anyone know how the newer pro series has been? Especially since they're now making them seemingly all over the place from Indonesia, Korea, and a small number of them in China. It also seems like they didn't produce the Dinkies in Mexico for very long at all, and changed the heel shape. I've heard though that a lot of the QC issues have been ironed out over time. Any truth to this?

I owned a very very early Indonesian SL2 in trans red with a quilt top. It looked fantastic, but had some small annoyances with regard to fit and finish. The kind of stuff I wouldn't have cared about on a used guitar, but it was new so it went bye bye.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

groverj3 said:


> Also, anyone know how the newer pro series has been? Especially since they're now making them seemingly all over the place from Indonesia, Korea, and a small number of them in China. It also seems like they didn't produce the Dinkies in Mexico for very long at all, and changed the heel shape. I've heard though that a lot of the QC issues have been ironed out over time. Any truth to this?
> 
> I owned a very very early Indonesian SL2 in trans red with a quilt top. It looked fantastic, but had some small annoyances with regard to fit and finish.


pro series is hit or miss ime. Some are prettty good and some are meh where they need some setup TLC and fretwork. Finish works seemed good. Overall quality is definitely better this year versus the last couple, at least based off the couple of stores in my area I frequent. I managed to get my grubby hands on most of the lineup from this year.


----------



## groverj3

KnightBrolaire said:


> pro series is hit or miss ime. Some are prettty good and some are meh where they need some setup TLC and fretwork. Finish works seemed good. Overall quality is definitely better this year versus the last couple, at least based off the couple of stores in my area I frequent. I managed to get my grubby hands on most of the lineup from this year.



Gotcha. Fretwork is almost kind of a given for anything I buy anyway so that doesn't really bother me if something needs it. Though, my old SL2 had some chips in the finish along the edge of the fretboard kind of high up, and the binding bulged out near some of the frets, like the tang hadn't been clipped deep enough when they were installed. All fixable, but I didn't feel like the effort when I found an old DK2M on reverb. The MIM Dinkies were pretty much universally good, so it's kind of a bummer that those disappeared. 

Hopefully things are getting more consistent. I'd jump at an SL7 is they had them in something more appealing than just black. I might think about a used SL7M because at least the maple board would be somewhat more interesting.


----------



## groverj3

It's an old picture. I'll take a new family photo once I get my DXMG back from its refret


----------



## manu80

Nice green color


----------



## Mathemagician

groverj3 said:


> Also, anyone know how the newer pro series has been? Especially since they're now making them seemingly all over the place from Indonesia, Korea, and a small number of them in China. It also seems like they didn't produce the Dinkies in Mexico for very long at all, and changed the heel shape. I've heard though that a lot of the QC issues have been ironed out over time. Any truth to this?
> 
> I owned a very very early Indonesian SL2 in trans red with a quilt top. It looked fantastic, but had some small annoyances with regard to fit and finish. The kind of stuff I wouldn't have cared about on a used guitar, but it was new so it went bye bye.



Play it in person, or order from where you can easily return it. So a bigger chain or a good online store.


----------



## groverj3

manu80 said:


> Nice green color


Thanks! There was a NGD thread about this one a while back, but the pictures all disappeared. Thanks, Photobucket.


----------



## Crumbling

groverj3 said:


> Also, anyone know how the newer pro series has been? Especially since they're now making them seemingly all over the place from Indonesia, Korea, and a small number of them in China. It also seems like they didn't produce the Dinkies in Mexico for very long at all, and changed the heel shape. I've heard though that a lot of the QC issues have been ironed out over time. Any truth to this?
> 
> I owned a very very early Indonesian SL2 in trans red with a quilt top. It looked fantastic, but had some small annoyances with regard to fit and finish. The kind of stuff I wouldn't have cared about on a used guitar, but it was new so it went bye bye.



Its still mostly Indonesia for everything, and Mexico for Dinky. The Korean and Chinese stuffs are specific production, Korea is making the swamp ash body stuffs (as opposed to Ash top like the WR7 and the older Dinky Ash), and China the crackle/swirl finishes, and Gus G Star IIRC. I'm in Australia so what I can pick up and play at a store is fairly limited (only mom and pop stores, and they only order in a few guitars at most), but what I've seen has been pretty good. There was an Indonesian Dinky pointed out here, but the one I've seen on Reverb and eBay in that finish had a MXJ serial, so it might've been a one-off or a mislabel or something, Mexican serial are on a sticker and Indonesian are stamped. The one I've seen here at stores has a MXJ19/MXJ20 serial, so its still current production


----------



## manu80

Just arrived
Will remove thos white pickups and put black with gold poles instead 
Very nice finish, no flaws etc for an indo


----------



## mbardu

manu80 said:


> View attachment 88126
> Just arrived
> Will remove thos white pickups and put black with gold poles instead
> Very nice finish, no flaws etc for an indo



Some more positive feedback for Indos I see. Nice 
Also changing the pickup _rings _or not? And maybe dye the fretboard a bit.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I don't own a Jackson....but if I did...


----------



## manu80

Yeah black rings too


----------



## Mathemagician

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't own a Jackson....but if I did...
> View attachment 88128


Das a BC Rich. It’s just undercover. Trying to steal Jackson secrets.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mathemagician said:


> Das a BC Rich. It’s just undercover. Trying to steal Jackson secrets.


Vote it out. It's sus


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Pablo coming up with guitar ideas be like : 
yo what if I just put pointy bits all over


----------



## manu80

Jackson head: find me ten ways to open a beer bottle quickly on stage on a warrior basis
Pablo: gotcha !


----------



## 1b4n3z

Soloist update - a couple of 80's goodies there in the middle


----------



## maliciousteve

One of the nicest collections of Soloists I've seen


----------



## maliciousteve

I nearly got my hands on this beauty a few years ago from Andertons. I did try and trade my custom shop Kelly toward it but they weren't interested and I walked away. Beautiful


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I'll always have a special spot in my heart for the soloists with the lightning sky, skulls, and flames finishes that I would always see in the Musician's Friend catalogs as a little kid. Always wanted one.


----------



## 1b4n3z

maliciousteve said:


> I nearly got my hands on this beauty a few years ago from Andertons. I did try and trade my custom shop Kelly toward it but they weren't interested and I walked away. Beautiful



Oh that's so nice - is that the one from the video?


----------



## 1b4n3z

soul_lip_mike said:


> I'll always have a special spot in my heart for the soloists with the lightning sky, skulls, and flames finishes that I would always see in the Musician's Friend catalogs as a little kid. Always wanted one.



Me too - finally I'm getting to fulfill my youthful desires (well, within reason)


----------



## Crumbling

My RRX24 arrived today. Only flaw I noticed is the bevel paint is a bit dotty at the end, there's some spec of black from the finish under it. Fret is alright, cut and polished well, but there's some minor fret buzz. Can't say I dig the Blackouts though.

Overall good ordering experience from Japan through Ikebe Gakki, but I can't say I'll do it again for something new. Locally these sells for 1200-1400, with a store offering a free PLEK setup. In the end, I ended up paying close to 1700 after shipping and import duty, and the guitar was an outlet clearance that was like 40% off. Vanity tax for a discontinued finish, but it did cure my longtime GAS for an Alexi/RR24-style Rhoads.

Meanwhile, the USA street price is cheaper than the outlet clearance price.... Fender is really fucking Asia Pacific up the ass.


----------



## alessandroarzilli

@John I agree with you, definitely a 7 string Kelly would be a top seller! Not sure about the 8 string CDX.....but who knows?

@Pat the back of the neck/body joint is carved, so it tends to be very comfortable to rest your left hand's thumb on it


----------



## alessandroarzilli

Hello everyone! This model has been one of the strangest and rarest guitars I've ever seen!
Have any of you had the great chance to play a Jackson Roswell Rhoads guitar?
In this appreciation video I share all the information that I was able to find on the various models produced in the USA and Japan.


----------



## SpaceDock

I have always wanted one!


----------



## Zhysick

I still want one but I want one with a beveled top for my forearm comfort... I love the shape. It's so fucking ugly and weird that I love it.


----------



## Musiscience

Really not for me, but I can see the appeal. Paul Masvidal would probably dig it.


----------



## odibrom

I think that these titles should go less exagerated... you really can't think of stranger guitars? I guess you don't visit the "funny guitars" thread often enough.

I haven't seen the video yet (I'm on my mobile for now), but these titles are major turn offs for me... please consider that for the next one... and yes I know it has the purpose of harvesting clicks...


----------



## bostjan

Played one off a store shelf once and was 100% disappointed. It was probably a dud or something.


----------



## groverj3

I feel like anything other than the original aluminum Roswell Rhoads is a pretender, haha.

But have you seen the Zoraxe?


----------



## Randy

groverj3 said:


> I feel like anything other than the original aluminum Roswell Rhoads is a pretender, haha.



Half agreed, although I think it's under utilized. I've got one CAM'd up and a sheet of plexiglass I was hoping to make into a body but lots of other stuff in the way lately.


----------



## eggy in a bready

definitely wanna play one of the aluminum ones, although i've heard it has tuning stability issues. probably suffers the same problems as the old velenos do


----------



## Manurack

Sweet guitar for sure. But the BC Rich Mockingbird gives the Roswell Rhoads a run for it's money for strangest guitar ever made.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I like the original's crop circle inlays. But that's it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

alessandroarzilli said:


> Hello everyone! This model has been one of the strangest and rarest guitars I've ever seen!
> Have any of you had the great chance to play a Jackson Roswell Rhoads guitar?
> In this appreciation video I share all the information that I was able to find on the various models produced in the USA and Japan.



Such a cool guitar. I had cut up a Jackson catalog in high school and had the Roswell on my wall.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I had the import version for a short while when it came out (like the sparkly red one in the video, only blue). Probably looked absolutely ridiculous playing it (6’ 3” and 300lbs) but I remember it being surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## Aliascent

Excellent video, I think you covered everything needed in less than 10 mins.
I personally always loved the Roswell, always wanted one, but never been able to pull the trigger on it. The only one for sale in my country is priced at 9.4k€ , at this point I'm not sure if it's an investment or a guitar.


----------



## Metal Mortician

I only remember Amir and Ryan from Orgy playing those. Didn’t Amir have a Roswell Kelly as well?


----------



## Rosal76

Manurack said:


> Sweet guitar for sure. But the BC Rich Mockingbird gives the Roswell Rhoads a run for it's money for strangest guitar ever made.



As for having both a strange body shape and U.F.O. themed, I would choose ex-Suffocation guitarist, Guy Marchais' silver, U.S. custom shop Warlock.

You can't really see it but the 12th inlay is a crop circle and the other inlays are U.F.O. saucers. The 24th inlay is Guy's initials.


----------



## mastapimp

alessandroarzilli said:


> Hello everyone! This model has been one of the strangest and rarest guitars I've ever seen!
> Have any of you had the great chance to play a Jackson Roswell Rhoads guitar?
> In this appreciation video I share all the information that I was able to find on the various models produced in the USA and Japan.



Yes, I got a chance to briefly play one back in 96 or 97. I was at a guitar show and the jackson booth was practically empty for some reason. As I was browsing some of the guitars on the wall, Scott Ian from Anthrax walked over, pulled the Roswell Rhoads off the wall, played it for a moment, then handed it to me to try out. Never got to plug it in, but it was the first time I held or played an aluminum guitar before. It looked very alien compared to everything else on display and at the time I thought the crop circle inlays and tuners were the coolest parts of the guitar.


----------



## Pat

alessandroarzilli said:


> @John I agree with you, definitely a 7 string Kelly would be a top seller! Not sure about the 8 string CDX.....but who knows?
> 
> @Pat the back of the neck/body joint is carved, so it tends to be very comfortable to rest your left hand's thumb on it




Ahhh I never knew that - thanks!


----------



## possumkiller

odibrom said:


> I think that these titles should go less exagerated... you really can't think of stranger guitars? I guess you don't visit the "funny guitars" thread often enough.
> 
> I haven't seen the video yet (I'm on my mobile for now), but these titles are major turn offs for me... please consider that for the next one... and yes I know it has the purpose of harvesting clicks...


Yeah even jackson has made plenty of stranger guitars.


----------



## possumkiller

Hmmm... 
Maybe a video asking if the esp hanneman models are the least controversial guitars ever made?


----------



## Musiscience

Is SSO turning into youtube? These titles though. 

Appreciate the research that went into this!


----------



## xwmucradiox

eggy in a bready said:


> definitely wanna play one of the aluminum ones, although i've heard it has tuning stability issues. probably suffers the same problems as the old velenos do



The necks on the Jacksons are wood.


----------



## technomancer

Merged into the Jackson appreciation thread, we don't need new threads for every model just because somebody is trying to get youtube views


----------



## SandyRavage

Trying not to derail into its own thread;

Has anyone had luck with Jackson Custom shop recently? The past two guitars I’ve tried to order have been turned down by them and are extremely basic changes on production models (flipping headstock, removing pickup, and changing a color).

Any other suggestions for a shop that makes a warrior style body?


----------



## technomancer

SandyRavage said:


> Trying not to derail into its own thread;
> 
> Has anyone had luck with Jackson Custom shop recently? The past two guitars I’ve tried to order have been turned down by them and are extremely basic changes on production models (flipping headstock, removing pickup, and changing a color).
> 
> Any other suggestions for a shop that makes a warrior style body?



Jackson just literally raised all their prices $1k+ because the US shop can't keep up with demand, so it doesn't shock me they turned down the orders.


----------



## mastapimp

Musiscience said:


> Is SSO turning into youtube? These titles though.
> 
> Appreciate the research that went into this!



Lol, the research was visiting the roswell rhoads page from the music zoo. Much of the pictures and content were lifted from that. A History Of The Jackson Roswell Rhoads Guitar | The Music Zoo


----------



## Crumbling

I got a quote from them for a TOM + EDS + Stainless Steel Fret KV2 a few weeks back, but situations might have changed


----------



## groverj3

People have all kinds of ideas of what constitutes minor changes, too.

I talked to my guy at the Jackson dealer I used to frequent. He said that Custom Select orders have been through the roof, so much that they haven't been able to do their usual dealer-specific runs and one offs that they like to stock in 2020. They're discouraging anything off the Custom Select list, and granting fewer exceptions compared to several years ago where you could sometimes find them amenable to making a 7 string or changing control layouts for Custom Select pricing. I'm assuming this is trying to clear the backlog.

Masterbuilt full-customs are pretty much out of the question. I bet this would be the case unless you're a big dealer with something really interesting that might also be a NAMM showpiece (not this year, obviously), or you're an artist.

He echoed that something interesting might be coming in Jan-Feb, but wouldn't divulge anything. Or even let me know if it's related to imports, or the US shop.

What is clear though, is that the custom shop continues to be an incredibly small operation, and they're getting plenty of business. I think they probably need to hire more builders or create an import "production line" in the ~$2k area that has all the previous USA Select models in a variety of finishes. Since that's what at least half of the custom select builds end up being and it makes very little sense to tie up the custom shop's literal handful of people with what could easily be production models.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

SandyRavage said:


> Trying not to derail into its own thread;
> 
> Has anyone had luck with Jackson Custom shop recently? The past two guitars I’ve tried to order have been turned down by them and are extremely basic changes on production models (flipping headstock, removing pickup, and changing a color).
> 
> Any other suggestions for a shop that makes a warrior style body?



Same. All I wanted was a reversed head dinky solid color. Not even custom all the way. Rejected. I guess they are really drowning in backlog.


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> Same. All I wanted was a reversed head dinky solid color. Not even custom all the way. Rejected. I guess they are really drowning in backlog.


That is a bummer. Did you try this as a custom select and it still got rejected? I'm unsure if a reverse headstock is an allowed option for CS.


----------



## SandyRavage

FYI my specs were simple and things they have done numerous times in the past.

Stock Warrior 
Single Pickup
Reverse Headstock
No inlays
Floyd rose
Custom color (one Jackson does pretty frequently still)..... no dice.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

groverj3 said:


> That is a bummer. Did you try this as a custom select and it still got rejected? I'm unsure if a reverse headstock is an allowed option for CS.


 Yeah custom select. Just off the regular options list.


----------



## Possessed

Crumbling said:


> I got a quote from them for a TOM + EDS + Stainless Steel Fret KV2 a few weeks back, but situations might have changed


They can do Tom on kv? Awesome!!


----------



## maliciousteve

Rumour has it Dave Mustaine has left Dean Guitars. Speculation on the Jackson USA Facebook group that he may return to Jackson...


----------



## SandyRavage

My Money is on Dave going to Gibson. That being said would stoked to see him back w/ Jackson.


----------



## groverj3

maliciousteve said:


> Rumour has it Dave Mustaine has left Dean Guitars. Speculation on the Jackson USA Facebook group that he may return to Jackson...


Would be neat but kind of underwhelming compared to new actual guitar models. I think there was a time when more people would've cared, and perhaps for marketing it would be a good move, but it wouldn't excite me. I have a hard time caring too much about Megadeth anymore since I haven't really liked any of their output since Rust in Peace other than, surprisingly, Endgame.

And, without getting too off topic here, Dave Mustaine the human being isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## maliciousteve

I have to agree. The only album I enjoyed after Cryptic Writings was The System Has Failed. Now (just as Metallica) it seems Dave is just going through the motions. But then I don't expect a man approaching his 60's to have the same anger and determination as in his 20s - 30s. Life just changes you.


----------



## Crumbling

Possessed said:


> They can do Tom on kv? Awesome!!


Yea, USA Select is basically just a base model, you can swap the FR for a TOM for a small cost on top of the base price.

As for Mustaine leaving Dean, that explains the lack of new models recently and clearance on the VMNT and Angel of Death. Its kinda annoying how you can get a Korean Dean with a hard case for only a few hundreds more than an Indonesian/Mexican Jackson in a cardboard box


----------



## MASS DEFECT

groverj3 said:


> Would be neat but kind of underwhelming compared to new actual guitar models. I think there was a time when more people would've cared, and perhaps for marketing it would be a good move, but it wouldn't excite me. I have a hard time caring too much about Megadeth anymore since I haven't really liked any of their output since Rust in Peace other than, surprisingly, Endgame.
> 
> And, without getting too off topic here, Dave Mustaine the human being isn't my cup of tea.



The new Mustaine Jackson King V sig comes with free subscription to Info Wars.


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> The new Mustaine Jackson King V sig comes with free subscription to Info Wars.


The new KV's left wing has a Vic Rattlehead graphic, and the "right wing" has a features a picture of Alex Jones' face.


----------



## manu80

Remember we had the same feeling last year as nothing happened on dean camp and that he moved to Kramer....sonwait and see
He’ll always be Jacskon for me anyways in my heart lol


----------



## alessandroarzilli

Hello everyone! Just published part 3 of my Jackson/Charvel owners collaboration jam!
Many thanks to all the partecipants! Happy new guitar year!



00:43 Calvin Chuah - Malaysia





01:35 Mike Veltri - USA




02:26 Lindsay Hemiona Warren - New Zealand




03:17 Edward Brophy - Ireland




04:08 Patrick Di Venti - Belgium




04:59 Mateusz Krauze - Poland




05:49 Ofer Holan - Israel




06:41 Frederic Boissier - France




07:33 Jeff Pritz - USA




08:24 Marc Robitaille - Canada




09:15 Alessandro Arzilli - San Marino


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Is this a new 7 string signature model from Jeff Loomis or a one off-custom shop?


----------



## Crumbling

Currently a one off, though it might be a signature in 2021 NAMM, you never know


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Nothing fancy but here are my Jacksons, An SLX which will soon get EMG's, A Pro RRT5 with 2 SD Distortion pickups, and my old trusty DKMG with a DK2 Neck with EMG81/85.


----------



## groverj3

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Nothing fancy but here are my Jacksons, An SLX which will soon get EMG's, A Pro RRT5 with 2 SD Distortion pickups, and my old trusty DKMG with a DK2 Neck with EMG81/85.
> View attachment 88760


I've got a DXMG and a DK2. Those have fantastic necks.

I'd imagine the SLX could be a real good player after some setup work. I had one for a hot minute, but it was early in the Indo production and the QC was a little suspect. I hear they've gotten better. Also, I wasn't big on white binding on a white guitar + rosewood fretboard.


----------



## Crumbling

Mmm, the white binding looks unnaturally bright on everything, much prefer if they'd go back to Ivoroid.

The MIJs has great necks, but their profile aren't too consistent. My Dinkies are all slightly different, and I have a KE3 neck that's unusually chunky from post-06 (no date stamped though), its thicker than any other I've gotten my hand on, including other KE3s. It had a botched fretjob from the previous owner that crowned in too far and causes the top/bottom strings to slip, so I brought a WRMG neck, that ends up being the thinner than the Dinkies.


----------



## groverj3

Meant to say that was an Indian-made guitar. It was before they moved the X series to the Indonesia with the pro series stuff.

I think the WRMG, DKMG, and DXMG had the "speed neck" profile, so it makes sense that they'd be thinner. Speed profile is a thin U instead of Jackson's usual C shape.

My very late DK2M neck (stamped 2012, I think?) is also noticeably thicker than my USA Select SL2H's neck despite theoretically being the same shape. Yeah, there is definitely some variation there.


----------



## Crumbling

My DK2, DK2M, DKMGT and WRMG neck all has a similar profile, its mainly the oddball KE3 that's different. They're all a bit thicker than the standardized speed neck on Jackson nowadays. My RRX24, Pro KV and old JS32T and SLXTQ neck profile are basically the same.

Missed out on a Blood Red RR24 today. I was out of town visiting families, and it was put up for 1200, then 1000, then 900 (AUD) over a couple of days with the original SKB flight case, then gone this morning. But I did find an old 81/85 set in my drawer I didn't know I had, and that Snow White WRX24M that need a pickup change looks pretty rad, and it only came out this year so probably no "haha fuck you it was still in the 2020 catalog but nah we discontinued it" like with the RRX24 I had to chase down. Holding out on a TOM bridge version for 2021


----------



## MASS DEFECT




----------



## MASS DEFECT

Jackson Japan is back. 
But it's 2k.


----------



## Crumbling

That cracked mirror Kelly looks killer


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Yeah just go that shop's page (Safe Haven Music) and you'd pretty much see all the new ones. 

I'm glad there is no shortage of reverse headstocks this time.


----------



## mitou

OMFG. Personally I think they look killer for the price but some people are going to whine about the lack of SS frets and MOP. Nice to see they went with the Gotoh Floyd, it's awesome and cheaper than OFR/Schaller. I'm so glad Japanese Jacksons are back!

Also, looks like there's a lot of camo and crackle in the line up this year. Very nice!


----------



## Crumbling

Interesting, no MJ series King V and Kelly. Nice to see the Rhoads being a TOM bridge though. Nice to see them reintroducing some of the old US finished as well, even with the trade off being inferior hardware. KVTMG came so close to being perfect, but tailpiece instead of string through looks a bit odd.

No new Warrior either unless I missed something, guess I'll go ahead and get the WRX24M.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Crumbling said:


> Interesting, no MJ series King V and Kelly. Nice to see the Rhoads being a TOM bridge though. Nice to see them reintroducing some of the old US finished as well, even with the trade off being inferior hardware. KVTMG came so close to being perfect, but tailpiece instead of string through looks a bit odd.
> 
> No new Warrior either unless I missed something, guess I'll go ahead and get the WRX24M.



KVTMG looks like James Hetfield's Master of Puppets King V.


----------



## Crumbling

True. But wasn't it HSS though?


----------



## mitou

Crumbling said:


> True. But wasn't it HSS though?



That was Mustaine's


----------



## Crumbling

Ah yes you're right. And it's 22 frets as well like it and the Hetfield one.

First the Alexi-esque RRX24, now this. I'm surprised they haven't released a Mustaine clone as well.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

MASS DEFECT said:


> Jackson Japan is back.
> But it's 2k.
> 
> View attachment 88817
> 
> View attachment 88818



And 2.5k for the soloist.


----------



## Crumbling

These are likely made at Dyna Gakki, Fender Japan's plant, similar to the MJ series Charvel. Makes sense, given the constant delay in the Wildcard series and other WMI made Korean models in the last year.


----------



## bassplayer8

No new warriors  at least the lightning crackle and maul crackle look insane. camo RR's look like dogshit tho


----------



## manu80

I would have left the camo stuff to Dean for sure...


----------



## groverj3

These look like they'll be solid guitars. I do laugh a BIT because my US Select SL2H was the same price as this MJ series SL2 back when I got it in 2006. However, these having the Gotoh Floyd and all that make them an interesting line. It's hard to say if this is an exhaustive list of what they're going to make though, could just be a first run. A bit disappointed by the lack of finishes, but that may come later.

I'm probably not buying one, as I already have two US-made soloists, three MIJ Dinkies, and an MIJ SLAT3-7. However, I'll definitely keep an eye on this stuff.


----------



## groverj3

Also, I feel like swapping the selector with the volume pot location is a solid option for most of these.


----------



## Crumbling

Mmm, that's my feeling on it as well. Its a nice development, and I look forward to next year's lineup, but the new stuff this year doesn't really appeal to me. If anything, going by the JS32s and X-Series Dinky, they're cutting back on the TOM bridge and replacing them with Hipshot (clones), which I don't really care for personally. 

(The ESP camp on the other hand introduced a bunch of new TOM bridge variants. Those arrows looks bloody tempting)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Called it!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

> Harkening back to the early ‘90s when import Jackson® guitars were
> manufactured exclusively in Japan, we introduce the all-new Jackson MJ
> Series — an exciting and innovative collection of instruments attentively
> crafted in Japan. The MJ Series combines Jackson’s world-renowned legacy
> of designing high-performance instruments with an assortment of top-tier
> features at a competitive price point.


----------



## groverj3

The pricing on these really underscores how the old MIJ pro series must've had terrible profit margins by the time they were discontinued.


----------



## Edika

There's also the yellow X series Kelly



The only thing I don't like is the Special locking Floyd. Replacing it would come close to the same price as the Brandon Ellis model. Or a Schaller trem would be a better option for half the price of the OFR.


----------



## Fenceclimber

Great! I hope Fender/Jackson gives this new MJ series some love and turn it into some real competition for ESP's EII and Ibanez Prestige!


----------



## olejason

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/new/mj-series-soloist-sl2/2904008203

MiJ SL2 looks pretty sweet. Wish it had EMG's but otherwise looks great. I've been on the lookout for a USA SL2 for several months but used prices have really jumped when you can even find one. Just looking for a basic bitch black with EMG's, just barely missed one for sale by CME last week.


----------



## groverj3

Ah! It looks like they're releasing info earlier than expected, as these are now up in the Jackson website. The finishes appear to be pretty limited, but overall it looks like they're going back to the strategy of soloists being the "premium" model, at the highest price point, with Dinkys being the more affordable option. As opposed to the current pro/X series, where there isn't a ton of price differentiation between the neck through and bolt-on models.

Definitely looks like they're competing with EII and Prestige. What's missing though are more interesting finishes. However, it's definitely early. Metal guitars in black with white binding always look classy. It also looks like this is the replacement, price point wise, for the USA Select series. As expected. Essentially the US-shop is custom only now.


----------



## groverj3




----------



## PhantomLord

Didn't Dave Davidson tease something on his instagram about a new Warrior sig? :s


----------



## groverj3

PhantomLord said:


> Didn't Dave Davidson tease something on his instagram about a new Warrior sig? :s


I think it was about the updated version from last year with the unfinished neck.


----------



## groverj3

Not quite what I was hoping for with a non-black SL7. But, it most definitely isn't black.


----------



## manu80

No new gus G, broderick, loomis etc....


----------



## groverj3




----------



## groverj3

manu80 said:


> No new gus G, broderick, loomis etc....


Yeah, kind of a bummer. After the YouTube video with Loomis playing a 7 string soloist I was kind of assuming that was happening.

Though, they originally said that something would be coming on the 14th. It's not the 14th yet. Maybe this isn't all of what's coming?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Im all for this Mirror Soloist. Even the inlays are mirror.


----------



## manu80

I'd have gone with a wenge or dark wood neck for that one at least to match the back a bit  looks cool
Yeah I was even thinking about a red Mick thomson sig but.....no


----------



## wannabguitarist

Somewhat unrelated question but do OEMs shim trem saddles or do they special order them with different saddles to match the fretboard radius? The Gotoh Floyd has a 13.7in radius which is fairly round compared to the 17-18in radius at the bridge that you'd expect from a12-16in compound radius fretboard. It feels pretty wrong without shimming (just installed a Gotoh on one of my old MIJ Jacksons). I've always wondered how that's handled from the factory.

Excited to try the new MIJ series.


----------



## groverj3

wannabguitarist said:


> Somewhat unrelated question but do OEMs shim trem saddles or do they special order them with different saddles to match the fretboard radius? The Gotoh Floyd has a 13.7in radius which is fairly round compared to the 17-18in radius at the bridge that you'd expect from a12-16in compound radius fretboard. It feels pretty wrong without shimming (just installed a Gotoh on one of my old MIJ Jacksons). I've always wondered how that's handled from the factory.
> 
> Excited to try the new MIJ series.


Any time I've bought a floyded guitar of "pro series" level or higher (or equivalent at whichever company) it's been shimmed, but I don't know if that's a hard and fast rule.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

According to Chondro Guitars: 

_Just wanted to give everyone a heads up on the Jackson USA and what would have been the 2021 NAMM guitars. That info will not be released today. That will be next month_.


----------



## Mathemagician

$2k-2.4K is about the best anyone could have hoped for in terms of pricing for MIJ. No 7 strings yet but the fact that I can get another quality RR for a normal price is very exciting. And I’m glad it’s the 22 fret RR. It’s a classic.


----------



## groverj3

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> According to Chondro Guitars:
> 
> _Just wanted to give everyone a heads up on the Jackson USA and what would have been the 2021 NAMM guitars. That info will not be released today. That will be next month_.


So, we still have something to look forward to there. Nice!

I might expect they'd have a US-made Ellis signature in that lineup, as well as a 7 string Loomis. And then probably an import version of the Loomis later in the year. At least, I hope so.

Basically, the only Jackson I currently want is something that doesn't exist. A 7 string soloist or Dinky that's not black or white, and is a standard 25.5" scale. Pro series or higher.


----------



## mogar

New stuff posted on Charvel's site as well.


----------



## Aliascent

Absolutely loving the new models, and really interested in the camo soloist and the DK2X. Reminds me of the DKMG, and those were great*.*


----------



## mogar

Just noticed the SL1X as well, non recessed FR love.


----------



## Bdtunn

New Friedman kills it as well! 

very good showing this year


----------



## FrashyFroo

I'm excited that we're getting mij guitars again but I'd really like to know where these are being built. We'll never see mij Jacksons and Charvels from the original factory again. Although I'm seeing some people saying Chushin Gakki is still in business, it was supposed to have closed down back in 2012. 

Anyway, I don't really buy that $2699 (the est. street on the Jackson website) is the best they could do for a Japanese Rhoads. Fujigen makes guitars with similar specs for much lower retail prices. You can get one of their own Les Pauls with ebony board, real mop block inlays and brand name everything for €1599. The same goes for superstrats. That's an FGN guitar though, so it cuts out the middle man. If the Charvel mij Dinky is actually $2399, it really makes me wonder how they ever made San Dimas and So-Cal guitars for $700 AND included an SKB case in that price. Maybe FMIC just bankrupted them buy lowballing the prices. 

I will say the prices they're going for (assuming the est. street price for the pricier ones is on the high side) puts them at around the same price as an E-II. If the idea is to compete with ESP in that price range and these'll be similar quality, then job well done. The superstrats may even be a bit more affordable than the E-II equivalent. If I wanted a new superstrat I'd get one of those new Dinkys or Soloists over an E-II M or Horizon any day of the week.


----------



## olejason

FrashyFroo said:


> I'm excited that we're getting mij guitars again but I'd really like to know where these are being built. We'll never see mij Jacksons and Charvels from the original factory again. Although I'm seeing some people saying Chushin Gakki is still in business, it was supposed to have closed down back in 2012.



Someone in another thread guessed they're being made at Fender Japan which makes sense. I can't imagine Fender would outsource the work when they already have facilities in place. The recent Fender HM and Boxer guitars are also made in Japan if you want to get a rough idea of what the factory can produce in terms of super strat style guitars. Those guitars are $1k though.

Jackson's quoted street prices on the website do appear to be accurate judging by the preorders that stores put up today. I'm all about that SL2 but $2500 is steep.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's not about "the best price they can do" it's positioning the model above the current MII Pro Series and below the entry USA stuff. When you split the difference you get around $2k. So long as the quality is there and they feel like Jacksons, I don't see a problem with the price. 

If anyone thought we were getting the guitars of 20 years ago...


----------



## Crumbling

FrashyFroo said:


> I'm excited that we're getting mij guitars again but I'd really like to know where these are being built. We'll never see mij Jacksons and Charvels from the original factory again. Although I'm seeing some people saying Chushin Gakki is still in business, it was supposed to have closed down back in 2012.
> 
> Anyway, I don't really buy that $2699 (the est. street on the Jackson website) is the best they could do for a Japanese Rhoads. Fujigen makes guitars with similar specs for much lower retail prices. You can get one of their own Les Pauls with ebony board, real mop block inlays and brand name everything for €1599. The same goes for superstrats. That's an FGN guitar though, so it cuts out the middle man. If the Charvel mij Dinky is actually $2399, it really makes me wonder how they ever made San Dimas and So-Cal guitars for $700 AND included an SKB case in that price. Maybe FMIC just bankrupted them buy lowballing the prices.
> 
> I will say the prices they're going for (assuming the est. street price for the pricier ones is on the high side) puts them at around the same price as an E-II. If the idea is to compete with ESP in that price range and these'll be similar quality, then job well done. The superstrats may even be a bit more affordable than the E-II equivalent. If I wanted a new superstrat I'd get one of those new Dinkys or Soloists over an E-II M or Horizon any day of the week.



Oh for sure FMIC were crushing their balls, but the $700 imports we got weren't that much more expensive than the equivalent version they sell to the local market, minus the SKB case (which when brought wholesale probably isn't anywhere near 200 bucks). The super high end Jackson Stars with exotic specs were 220-230k yen (over 2k USD), and the regular USA specced are still nearly 200k.


----------



## mitou

FrashyFroo said:


> Anyway, I don't really buy that $2699 (the est. street on the Jackson website) is the best they could do for a Japanese Rhoads. Fujigen makes guitars with similar specs for much lower retail prices. You can get one of their own Les Pauls with ebony board, real mop block inlays and brand name everything for €1599. The same goes for superstrats. That's an FGN guitar though, so it cuts out the middle man. If the Charvel mij Dinky is actually $2399, it really makes me wonder how they ever made San Dimas and So-Cal guitars for $700 AND included an SKB case in that price. Maybe FMIC just bankrupted them buy lowballing the prices



Yeah FGN is Fujigen's in house brand so I don't know if it's really a fair comparison. I think a better comparison is something like the neck-through Prestige RGs Ibanez used to make, those were pushing 3k and that was years ago.


----------



## groverj3

I think that est. street price on the website (interesting how they don't advertise them at MSRP anymore) is a little steep compared to what they'll end up at retail. However, it is comparable with offerings from other companies in that segment of the market.


----------



## TimmyPage

Really feeling this one. 

I also really like the pro-mod in Mystic Blue.


----------



## manu80

I like the red crackle RR. Reminds me a bit a Kerry King's ESP


----------



## Wc707

Hopefully like in the next week, soon.


----------



## groverj3

Wc707 said:


> View attachment 88870
> Hopefully like in the next week, soon.


Take my money now, please.


----------



## Crumbling

Was about to order the WRX24M, then a Rust in Peace VMNT and a perfect condition Kevin Bond Rhoads with hardcase popped up at a local pawnshop. Not the biggest fan of the inlay and stop tail TOM bridge, but at the price its selling at its a fucking steal.

First the RR24, now this. A lot of people around in my area getting rid of good stuffs.


----------



## Mathemagician

Crumbling said:


> Was about to order the WRX24M, then a Rust in Peace VMNT and a perfect condition Kevin Bond Rhoads with hardcase popped up at a local pawnshop. Not the biggest fan of the inlay and stop tail TOM bridge, but at the price its selling at its a fucking steal.
> 
> First the RR24, now this. A lot of people around in my area getting rid of good stuffs.



I have one of those. The pentagrams make you play faster.


----------



## FrashyFroo

Mathemagician said:


> I have one of those. The pentagrams make you play faster.



I'm getting one tonight. First metal guitar in a long while and it's supposed to be in great shape. Sadly, it nog longer has the SD Iommi pickup in it.


----------



## FrashyFroo

groverj3 said:


> I think that est. street price on the website (interesting how they don't advertise them at MSRP anymore) is a little steep compared to what they'll end up at retail. However, it is comparable with offerings from other companies in that segment of the market.



Stores that have them up for pre-order are indeed using Jackson's suggested price so they'd have to drop in price when they ship. Is that something that happens? 

I think the price for the Jackson Dinkeys is reasonable but the Soloists are kind of pushing it. They're between an E-II and a Caparison. Frankly, I think the Rhoads is too expensive.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Is the new blue crackle RR built in China?


----------



## Crumbling

No confirmation until somebody gets it in their hand (Jackson photoshop out the serial number on the photo), but highly likely.


----------



## PhantomLord

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is the new blue crackle RR built in China?


----------



## LCW

NGD! The Wildcard from summer NAMM literally just showing up in shops... snagged one.

Fishman Fluence Modern (ceramic bridge, alnico V neck), 5-piece neck (thru), Floyd Rose Original, Gotoh tuners, ebony board, came with softshell. Made in Korea.


----------



## Albake21

LCW said:


> NGD! The Wildcard from summer NAMM literally just showing up in shops... snagged one.
> 
> Fishman Fluence Modern (ceramic bridge, alnico V neck), 5-piece neck (thru), Floyd Rose Original, Gotoh tuners, ebony board, came with softshell. Made in Korea.
> 
> View attachment 88894
> 
> 
> View attachment 88893
> 
> 
> View attachment 88895
> 
> 
> View attachment 88896


You've got to let us know what you think of it when you get it. I'm super curious about these new MIK Jacksons. They're pricey, but their looks and specs are really spot on.


----------



## groverj3

That makes sense. I'm curious to know how it plays.

At first glance I think... Eh, nah. Not paying this much for MIC. However, I guess if it plays well and doesn't have flaws, then who really cares where it's made?


----------



## LCW

Albake21 said:


> You've got to let us know what you think of it when you get it. I'm super curious about these new MIK Jacksons. They're pricey, but their looks and specs are really spot on.



I brought it home yesterday. Played it for like an hour haha. I had no real expectation for the Fishman Moderns - quite honestly I was thinking it was all hype. They are insane honestly. Hot, tight, clear... whew!! The guitar itself is one of if not the best built guitar I've personally bought. Very impressed. Again, had kind of written off these Wildcards when they were announced at Summer NAMM. But they literally showed up out of the blue at my local shop, and once I held it and played it in store, I had to take it home with me. The neck feels SO good!


----------



## LCW

groverj3 said:


> That makes sense. I'm curious to know how it plays.
> 
> At first glance I think... Eh, nah. Not paying this much for MIC. However, I guess if it plays well and doesn't have flaws, then who really cares where it's made?



Well you're bringing it up, so clearly you care where it's made.

And it's Made in Korea, not MiC.


----------



## groverj3

LCW said:


> Well you're bringing it up, so clearly you care where it's made.
> 
> And it's Made in Korea, not MiC.


I was referring to the headstock of that RR in the post I quoted. I knew that Wildcards are Korean.


----------



## LCW

groverj3 said:


> I was referring to the headstock of that RR in the post I quoted. I knew that Wildcards are Korean.



Sorry bro


----------



## groverj3

LCW said:


> I brought it home yesterday. Played it for like an hour haha. I had no real expectation for the Fishman Moderns - quite honestly I was thinking it was all hype. They are insane honestly. Hot, tight, clear... whew!! The guitar itself is one of if not the best built guitar I've personally bought. Very impressed. Again, had kind of written off these Wildcards when they were announced at Summer NAMM. But they literally showed up out of the blue at my local shop, and once I held it and played it in store, I had to take it home with me. The neck feels SO good!


I've been tempted. And now even moreso.


----------



## groverj3

LCW said:


> Sorry bro


Looks like I forgot to quote the post. No worries man!


----------



## Mathemagician

That blue crackle rhoads gives me major Ride the Lightning vibes.


----------



## ThunderMoose

The Green Meanie is on point!


----------



## Samark

Jackson has done a really nice job over the past few years. @LCW that looks really nice!

This AT Wildcard is very nice. The right carve too


----------



## electriceye

groverj3 said:


>



My god, does the return of crackle make me happy!!! That V is SICK (other than the pickups, which I'd change right away).


----------



## electriceye

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> And 2.5k for the soloist.



That's insane. It wasn't too long ago the US made ones retailed for under $2k. Now the IMPORTS are hitting that mark? Jesus...


----------



## gunch

Samark said:


> Jackson has done a really nice job over the past few years. @LCW that looks really nice!
> 
> This AT Wildcard is very nice. The right carve too
> 
> View attachment 88927
> View attachment 88928
> View attachment 88929



The Dinky modern should have been this carve. Any new colors with those or just the gray one with the evertune?


----------



## Guamskyy

I saw that Charvel are making the pro mod dk24hh left handed in that satin pink finish... minus the lack of stainless steel frets, all the specs are pretty much check every box for me.

I’ve seen the common concerns from these models are the fret sprout issue, string tree issue, & finishing qc issue, but other than that, is there any other issues that people who own this guitar have had?


----------



## groverj3

Guamskyy said:


> I saw that Charvel are making the pro mod dk24hh left handed in that satin pink finish... minus the lack of stainless steel frets, all the specs are pretty much check every box for me.
> 
> I’ve seen the common concerns from these models are the fret sprout issue, string tree issue, & finishing qc issue, but other than that, is there any other issues that people who own this guitar have had?


I say this all the time, but I'm always surprised when a guitar DOESN'T get fret sprout.


----------



## ThunderMoose

groverj3 said:


> I say this all the time, but I'm always surprised when a guitar DOESN'T get fret sprout.


Only fret sprout I ever experienced was on a Behringer iAxe I bought for $50. To me it is really disappointing, when the guitar cuts my hand.


----------



## groverj3

ThunderMoose said:


> Only fret sprout I ever experienced was on a Behringer iAxe I bought for $50. To me it is really disappointing, when the guitar cuts my hand.


Experienced on everything from a Mexistrat to Ibanez Prestige to Custom Shop guitars. Though, I did used to live in Arizona and nasty dry fretboards are endemic there.


----------



## mbardu

Samark said:


> Jackson has done a really nice job over the past few years. @LCW that looks really nice!
> 
> This AT Wildcard is very nice. The right carve too
> 
> View attachment 88927
> View attachment 88928
> View attachment 88929



Just not the right price, sadly.


----------



## possumkiller

Tbh I'm happy about the Japanese Jacksons coming back. They just made some questionable moves. Weird binding choices like headstock only? 2k price tag with no stainless steel frets? 2k price tag and no mop shark fins? 

Idk I think I will wait until they refine the series a bit more.


----------



## LCW

groverj3 said:


> Experienced on everything from a Mexistrat to Ibanez Prestige to Custom Shop guitars. Though, I did used to live in Arizona and nasty dry fretboards are endemic there.



A given here in MN too with the wild temp and humidity swings between seasons.


----------



## mbardu

possumkiller said:


> Tbh I'm happy about the Japanese Jacksons coming back. They just made some questionable moves. Weird binding choices like headstock only? 2k price tag with no stainless steel frets? 2k price tag and no mop shark fins?
> 
> Idk I think I will wait until they refine the series a bit more.



Same here. With Schecter, then Ibanez, then LTD now picking up stainless steel frets, you know Jackson will get onboard at some point.
By then they'll have fine tuned the specs and price point and the MJs should be on point.


----------



## BenjaminW

Question for San Dimas owners:

How big/wide are those necks? I had to make an emergency run to Guitar Center today, and thought I'd try one out for a few seconds, and when I picked it up/played it, the neck was a lot bigger and wider than what I was expecting. Are big/wide necks on San Dimas Charvels common or am I just tripping?


----------



## mastapimp

BenjaminW said:


> Question for San Dimas owners:
> 
> How big/wide are those necks? I had to make an emergency run to Guitar Center today, and thought I'd try one out for a few seconds, and when I picked it up/played it, the neck was a lot bigger and wider than what I was expecting. Are big/wide necks on San Dimas Charvels common or am I just tripping?



I have two charvel san dimas guitars - one is a guthrie govan and the other is a pro-mod. Both have the same width neck as your standard fender strat, but I think the necks might be a smidge thinner. The width at the nut is 42.85mm (R3 floyd rose locking nut size). Same nut width as your typical strat.


----------



## BenjaminW

mastapimp said:


> I have two charvel san dimas guitars - one is a guthrie govan and the other is a pro-mod. Both have the same width neck as your standard fender strat, but I think the necks might be a smidge thinner. The width at the nut is 42.85mm (R3 floyd rose locking nut size). Same nut width as your typical strat.


That’s what I thought. For some reason it just felt wider than what I was expecting.


----------



## dirtool

groverj3 said:


> Not quite what I was hoping for with a non-black SL7. But, it most definitely isn't black.


Not bad, but the alien burst looks better


----------



## profwoot

Anyone know how to decode post-Fender (~2002) Jackson USA serial numbers? I just got one that's somewhere in the 2015-18 range and the serial # starts with 18 but there's also a little "inspected by" tag in the case that says 2016 (which could be referring to the case itself, I suppose). I also read that Fender hasn't bothered to actually encode any information in Jackson serials; could that be correct?


----------



## groverj3

profwoot said:


> Anyone know how to decode post-Fender (~2002) Jackson USA serial numbers? I just got one that's somewhere in the 2015-18 range and the serial # starts with 18 but there's also a little "inspected by" tag in the case that says 2016 (which could be referring to the case itself, I suppose). I also read that Fender hasn't bothered to actually encode any information in Jackson serials; could that be correct?


Wish I could help you, but the serials are totally all over the place. I'd recommend going over to jcfonline.com. They might be able to help.


----------



## LCW

Couldn’t resist after playing it in my local shop...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I feel like that guitar would look better with black hardware. Still sweet, though!


----------



## manu80

looks gorgeous...so finally it's korean or indo ?


----------



## fps

I have a San Dimas 2. It's not getting played much even though it sounds great and plays well. Anyone using 9s? I am thinking of switching from 10s.


----------



## LCW

manu80 said:


> looks gorgeous...so finally it's korean or indo ?



Korea


----------



## xzacx

fps said:


> I have a San Dimas 2. It's not getting played much even though it sounds great and plays well. Anyone using 9s? I am thinking of switching from 10s.



Not only do I use 9s, I use 9s down a half step on 25.5" scales.


----------



## Spicypickles

xzacx said:


> Not only do I use 9s, I use 9s down a half step on 25.5" scales.


Yo :fistbump: 

same here but I do run the hybrid sets with heavier bass strings


----------



## groverj3

LCW said:


> Couldn’t resist after playing it in my local shop...
> 
> View attachment 89171
> 
> 
> View attachment 89172
> 
> 
> View attachment 89173
> 
> 
> View attachment 89174
> 
> 
> View attachment 89175


Hell yeah.

I hope we see more limited edition Wildcards like these in the future. I can already tell these are going to become very sought-after models.


----------



## groverj3

xzacx said:


> Not only do I use 9s, I use 9s down a half step on 25.5" scales.


I played 10s forever, but I always have issues with my finger callouses ripping off. Decided to give myself a break and try a hybrid set of 9-46. Top three strings from 9s and bottom three from 10s. Love it. Much easier on my hands for bends, and not a big adjustment.

I think most people are playing the string gauges that they are because someone told them they should and probably haven't experimented in a while.


----------



## eaeolian

profwoot said:


> Anyone know how to decode post-Fender (~2002) Jackson USA serial numbers? I just got one that's somewhere in the 2015-18 range and the serial # starts with 18 but there's also a little "inspected by" tag in the case that says 2016 (which could be referring to the case itself, I suppose). I also read that Fender hasn't bothered to actually encode any information in Jackson serials; could that be correct?



There's no logic for dating them by serial number that I'm aware of - certainly none from the Chushin guitars from the late '90s through 2011, where the numbers are sequential. If it's a bolt-on the dates are usually penciled in on the neck heel and pocket on the Japanese guitars. I have no idea if this is true on the Mexican/Korean/Chinese bolt-ons.


----------



## jahosy

LCW said:


> Couldn’t resist after playing it in my local shop...
> 
> View attachment 89171
> 
> 
> View attachment 89172
> 
> 
> View attachment 89173
> 
> 
> View attachment 89174
> 
> 
> View attachment 89175


Nice score mate! 

Patiently waiting for mine to arrive  was told by the Perth Jackson dealer that there's around 150 each of these wildcards made worldwide. From the looks of it and with the recent new pricing from Jackson, these should sell out pretty quickly. 

Enjoy!


----------



## fps

xzacx said:


> Not only do I use 9s, I use 9s down a half step on 25.5" scales.



And they haven’t banned you from this forum for shenanigans like this?


----------



## xzacx

fps said:


> And they haven’t banned you from this forum for shenanigans like this?



Only because I haven't revealed what I use for the low Bb


----------



## manu80

the blue Wildcard is at 2000 Euros at musicstore....Honestly no way i put that much in a Korean serie (I'm sure it's great but that's not really logical to me, well you get the idea), and Japan is announced around 2500 euros, so where's the gap ?
Will they keep Indo and just Japan made or indo/korean/jap ? weird move....


----------



## Crumbling

That's just natural. Korea moved up to where Japan used to be quality and price wise, and Japan the US, and Indonesia Korea. Half the reason why Jackson struggled in the 2000s was because they can't compete in profit with the Indo/Korean ESP/Ibanez selling at the same price point. The Wildcard is on the upper end of Korean price, but it was also a limited run with a lot of unusual features for the brand so it probably came down to lower wholesale discount on hardware as well.

Personally, I think the reason why they introduced the MJ series was because the Wildcard was a test run, and it showed WMI can't handle the load required for a full Korean production series, given all the delays. There's some compromise on the MJ series as well spec wise, like no bindings on the Soloist/Dinky and Gotoh rather than OFR
to keep the price down. 

>Will they keep Indo and just Japan made or indo/korean/jap ?
There's already Korean Pro Series (Dinky Ash and Loomis Kelly) and Chinese (Crackle, Swirls and probably Camo and Mirror as well) models in the lineup alongside the stuffs coming out of the two Indonesian factories. Japan is just going to replace the old USA production series, I don't see them making a lot of guitars and there'll probably be a waiting list.


----------



## Mathemagician

I could see Korea getting the Sig gear for artists that don’t warrant multiple tiers like the metallica guys may have with ESP. 

I really hope the JP line just keeps expanding. That’s the exact quality point (more like minimum) I’ve been waiting to see from Jackson.


----------



## LCW

groverj3 said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> I hope we see more limited edition Wildcards like these in the future. I can already tell these are going to become very sought-after models.



This thing is a joy to play! The body carve, the neck, even the knob and switch placement. Can’t put it down! Plus it looks bitchin


----------



## LCW

jahosy said:


> Nice score mate!
> 
> Patiently waiting for mine to arrive  was told by the Perth Jackson dealer that there's around 150 each of these wildcards made worldwide. From the looks of it and with the recent new pricing from Jackson, these should sell out pretty quickly.
> 
> Enjoy!



Dude not gonna lie this is the best playing and feeling guitar I’ve personally owned. It’s weird and quirky but I find myself really digging it - way more than I thought! You are gonna LOVE it!!!


----------



## jahosy

LCW said:


> Dude not gonna lie this is the best playing and feeling guitar I’ve personally owned. It’s weird and quirky but I find myself really digging it - way more than I thought! You are gonna LOVE it!!!
> 
> View attachment 89206



Looks amazing mate! 

Funny thing is I had CS quote back in 2014 that had very similar spces (in white, black hardware, mahogany wings, no inlays) for around US$ 4500, less taxes and shipping to Australia. Can't imagine what it would have cost now! 

Couldn't justify spending that much back then so when this came up, i almost immediately paid for the deposit. I'll be happy so long as it's close to the MIJ quality.


----------



## LCW

jahosy said:


> Looks amazing mate!
> 
> Funny thing is I had CS quote back in 2014 that had very similar spces (in white, black hardware, mahogany wings, no inlays) for around US$ 4500, less taxes and shipping to Australia. Can't imagine what it would have cost now!
> 
> Couldn't justify spending that much back then so when this came up, i almost immediately paid for the deposit. I'll be happy so long as it's close to the MIJ quality.



It it really really well built. At least mine is. I had an Indonesia Soloist last year (sold it - was an SL3 mahogany that I just didn’t gel with). It was well built but this is a cut above. Binding is perfect. Hardware is clearly higher quality, etc.


----------



## LCW

Ironically Jackson has this picture posted in their Custom Shop section. No idea on the story but seems like it inspired the Wildcard SL27... Glad they put the controls on a more ergonomic arc on the production model.

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/custom-shop


----------



## Crumbling

jahosy said:


> Looks amazing mate!
> 
> Funny thing is I had CS quote back in 2014 that had very similar spces (in white, black hardware, mahogany wings, no inlays) for around US$ 4500, less taxes and shipping to Australia. Can't imagine what it would have cost now!



Fuck me, didn't think the CS was already that expensive back then. My TOM EDS Stainless Steel Frets (but otherwise standard) KV2 quote came down to nearly 6k. I can't justify 7.5k (with our shit dollars, wish it was 2012 again) on a guitar no matter how much I love the brand


----------



## xzacx

LCW said:


> Ironically Jackson has this picture posted in their Custom Shop section. No idea on the story but seems like it inspired the Wildcard SL27... Glad they put the controls on a more ergonomic arc on the production model.
> 
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/custom-shop
> 
> View attachment 89208



That was a NAMM build from a couple years back. There was actually a blue sparkle one super similar to the one that eventually came out—lighter shade of blue though.


----------



## LCW

xzacx said:


> That was a NAMM build from a couple years back. There was actually a blue sparkle one super similar to the one that eventually came out—lighter shade of blue though.



No kidding! Cool!

That more teal shade has a nice retro vibe to it.


----------



## LCW

xzacx said:


> That was a NAMM build from a couple years back. There was actually a blue sparkle one super similar to the one that eventually came out—lighter shade of blue though.



Found another from Jackson’s 2019 NAMM Custom Shop models...

https://blog.jacksonguitars.com/14-insane-jackson-custom-shop-creations/


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> Fuck me, didn't think the CS was already that expensive back then. My TOM EDS Stainless Steel Frets (but otherwise standard) KV2 quote came down to nearly 6k. I can't justify 7.5k (with our shit dollars, wish it was 2012 again) on a guitar no matter how much I love the brand



yeh in a way regretted not going ahead with the built back then especially with the stronger A$ in 2014

here's a sample of what I was after:



had a Warrior custom select quote came back end last year, about A$6700.... and that's prior to their price hike.


----------



## jahosy

LCW said:


> Found another from Jackson’s 2019 NAMM Custom Shop models...
> 
> https://blog.jacksonguitars.com/14-insane-jackson-custom-shop-creations/
> 
> View attachment 89210



Joe Williams (Jackson Master builder) did a series of these 27 soloist archtop. The wildcard is based off them.


----------



## LCW

jahosy said:


> Joe Williams (Jackson Master builder) did a series of these 27 soloist archtop. The wildcard is based off them.



He is my new hero!


----------



## Crumbling

jahosy said:


> yeh in a way regretted not going ahead with the built back then especially with the stronger A$ in 2014
> 
> here's a sample of what I was after:
> View attachment 89211
> 
> 
> had a Warrior custom select quote came back end last year, about A$6700.... and that's prior to their price hike.


Oh hey, so that was your quote. SoundCenter? I asked them about it and that was what they gave me as example. Mine was after the price hike and was 6800 for Gloss Black and 7500 for EDS, so seems like the price hike for US Select didn't affect the Custom Select, or it already did before they updated the price.


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> Oh hey, so that was your quote. SoundCenter? I asked them about it and that was what they gave me as example. Mine was after the price hike and was 6800 for Gloss Black and 7500 for EDS, so seems like the price hike for US Select didn't affect the Custom Select, or it already did before they updated the price.



Sorry for the confusion: the Custom shop white SLAT 27 was a quote from Matt's music back in 2014. That came back ard USD$4500 plus taxes + shipping if i remember correctly.

Most recent quote was from SounCenter. That was for a Custom Select Warrior (Alder body; reverse headstock 'ghost' logo; gun metal finish) that came back around AUD$6700 total. Was told the price hike wasn't implemented at that point (end Sept 2020) There are payment plans (i think) which is the most likely the route i'll be heading, but really difficult to justify it considering the uncertainties ahead.

Anyway, happy to wait for the Wildcard SL27 to drop. From the pics I've seen so far they look flawless


----------



## Crumbling

Even with a payment plan its a bit hard for me to justify 7k (cost a decent used car) on what's essentially a production line guitar, and especially not during the pandemic. I'll probably revisit the idea in a couple of years


----------



## soul_lip_mike

LCW said:


> Found another from Jackson’s 2019 NAMM Custom Shop models...
> 
> https://blog.jacksonguitars.com/14-insane-jackson-custom-shop-creations/
> 
> View attachment 89210



I feel like none of those are that “insane.” Maybe I’m desensitized.


----------



## narad

soul_lip_mike said:


> I feel like none of those are that “insane.” Maybe I’m desensitized.



We're in the bubble.


----------



## mungiisi

Given the very high prices of recent Custom Shop quotes may I assume that they're only doing Masterbuilts from now? All the quotes I've seen have been around 6000 USD, even for very standard specifications. 

Or then they have very limited resources and very long queues, and that's their way to clear the line...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mungiisi said:


> Given the very high prices of recent Custom Shop quotes may I assume that they're only doing Masterbuilts from now? All the quotes I've seen have been around 6000 USD, even for very standard specifications.
> 
> Or then they have very limited resources and very long queues, and that's their way to clear the line...



They raised the price of the Selects considerably, Masterbuilt orders have been unavailable for going on two years now.

You are correct, they're looking to reduce the number of orders they get, yet still clear a certain amount of revenue.


----------



## groverj3

jahosy said:


> Joe Williams (Jackson Master builder) did a series of these 27 soloist archtop. The wildcard is based off them.


Joe Williams built my CS Soloist in 2015. It's flawless.


----------



## groverj3

MaxOfMetal said:


> They raised the price of the Selects considerably, Masterbuilt orders have been unavailable for going on two years now.
> 
> You are correct, they're looking to reduce the number of orders they get, yet still clear a certain amount of revenue.


They need more builders to be able to clear their backlog.

I had a discussion with my old dealer recently and they basically just said that one of their guys mostly does Charvels (Dave Nichols, I believe), and that really only leaves 3 people. But Mike Shannon only does artist guitars now, so that really leaves only 2 guys. And they get veto power over taking a build (too crazy/takes too long or doesn't interest the builder).

When you combine that with NAMM builds and dealer limited runs it's kind of a miracle they ever build any custom orders at all anymore.

If they can increase the finishes available for the MJ series that might take some of their backlog, but without more people it's going to be hard as hell to get an order in.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

groverj3 said:


> They need more builders to be able to clear their backlog.
> 
> I had a discussion with my old dealer recently and they basically just said that one of their guys mostly does Charvels (Dave Nichols, I believe), and that really only leaves 3 people. But Mike Shannon only does artist guitars now, so that really leaves only 2 guys. And they get veto power over taking a build (too crazy/takes too long or doesn't interest the builder).
> 
> When you combine that with NAMM builds and dealer limited runs it's kind of a miracle they ever build any custom orders at all anymore.
> 
> If they can increase the finishes available for the MJ series that might take some of their backlog, but without more people it's going to be hard as hell to get an order in.



Nah, they want the exclusivity. Plus, they'd have to relocate or do a bunch of construction. It's already pretty cramped in there.


----------



## groverj3

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nah, they want the exclusivity. Plus, they'd have to relocate or do a bunch of construction. It's already pretty cramped in there.


Oh, for sure. I'm sure that's the idea. Just kind of sucks for us non-VIPs out here.


----------



## eaeolian

Something to be pointed out is that it's not just Jackson that has import prices rising - shipping costs have been going through the roof during the pandemic, even on the big container ships they've quadrupled. So that's probably driving some of these costs as well.


----------



## LCW

MaxOfMetal said:


> They raised the price of the Selects considerably, Masterbuilt orders have been unavailable for going on two years now.
> 
> You are correct, they're looking to reduce the number of orders they get, yet still clear a certain amount of revenue.



Because I'm clueless on this, are Selects the "menu" Custom Shop models? And I assume Masterbuilt is pretty much whatever you want?


----------



## mbardu

LCW said:


> Because I'm clueless on this, are Selects the "menu" Custom Shop models? And I assume Masterbuilt is pretty much whatever you want?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

groverj3 said:


> Oh, for sure. I'm sure that's the idea. Just kind of sucks for us non-VIPs out here.



If they do it right, they should be able to get the process manageable. They've take a big hit the last couple years.

We'll never see early 00's pricing again, that's a given. The focus now is availability.



eaeolian said:


> Something to be pointed out is that it's not just Jackson that has import prices rising - shipping costs have been going through the roof during the pandemic, even on the big container ships they've quadrupled. So that's probably driving some of these costs as well.





Everything is more expensive, and supply chains are more and more convoluted as manufacturing spreads, which makes stuff cost even more. 



LCW said:


> Because I'm clueless on this, are Selects the "menu" Custom Shop models? And I assume Masterbuilt is pretty much whatever you want?



Pretty much, with the caveat that there's pretty much always a menu of some sort, even with the Masterbuilt stuff. It just depends on the builder as far as what limits there might be. But yeah, "Masterbuilts" are what most people think of when someone says "custom shop". 

The USA line has been in a state of flux for awhile.


----------



## LCW

MaxOfMetal said:


> The USA line has been in a state of flux for awhile.



On Jackon's site at this moment, seems the only production USA models are Artist models...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LCW said:


> On Jackon's site at this moment, seems the only production USA models are Artist models...



There hasn't been "production" USA models since about 2015/2016 when they converted everything regular USA to Select.


----------



## groverj3

LCW said:


> On Jackon's site at this moment, seems the only production USA models are Artist models...


Yeah, the USA Select Series hasn't really existed for years. The idea is essentially that if you were willing to fork over that much money then you probably would fork over a few hundred more for a semi-custom build instead.

However, they got pretty popular and the dealer I'd talked to told me that this has the effect of bogging down the custom build time even more than it already was.

Now it looks like they're rejecting even custom select orders. There are only a handful of people there though, so exclusivity is their angle at this point.


----------



## groverj3

I have wondered whether their small custom shop being overworked had something to do with a few of their documented "goofs" over the years. The 23 and 25 fretters come to mind. There's also some video on YouTube that keeps getting suggested to me wherein someone is complaining about the build quality on their brand new custom shop guitar from them.

I can only say that my two US Jacksons, my SL2H and Custom Select Soloist, are flawless when I see stuff like that. I've also never personally played a bad one, but I'm not such a big fanboy that I'll claim these issues don't exist.


----------



## Aso

groverj3 said:


> I have wondered whether their small custom shop being overworked had something to do with a few of their documented "goofs" over the years. The 23 and 25 fretters come to mind. There's also some video on YouTube that keeps getting suggested to me wherein someone is complaining about the build quality on their brand new custom shop guitar from them.


I have bought two custom selects and three masterbuilts in the last six years. I think most of issue come with their archaic process of spec'ing orders and how the work order in the shop is generated. It seems they are still working off hand written spec sheets when a order gets placed. I have only experienced one minor mixup with one of my masterbuilts but Jackson took care of me. I have one more masterbuilt on order that's at the two year mark and the dealer can't get any update on it. Last we heard was it was in paint but that was before the holidays. 

Jackson is probably my favorite brand but if I decided to purchase another guitar I probably wouldn't get another Jackson. I would go with the ESP custom shop for another NV or check out what next crazy thing Sully Guitars is making.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

groverj3 said:


> Yeah, the USA Select Series hasn't really existed for years. The idea is essentially that if you were willing to fork over that much money then you probably would fork over a few hundred more for a semi-custom build instead.
> 
> However, they got pretty popular and the dealer I'd talked to told me that this has the effect of bogging down the custom build time even more than it already was.
> 
> Now it looks like they're rejecting even custom select orders. There are only a handful of people there though, so exclusivity is their angle at this point.



The idea behind the Selects was that the regular USA models weren't selling very well, and the majority of requests to the Custom Shop were relatively minor things like different colors, pickups, etc. 

They were doing all that stuff one at a time anyway, so they figured they wouldn't get that bogged down. 

The problem is, they were a runaway success. Not surprising considering how stale the USA lineup was.



groverj3 said:


> I have wondered whether their small custom shop being overworked had something to do with a few of their documented "goofs" over the years. The 23 and 25 fretters come to mind. There's also some video on YouTube that keeps getting suggested to me wherein someone is complaining about the build quality on their brand new custom shop guitar from them.
> 
> I can only say that my two US Jacksons, my SL2H and Custom Select Soloist, are flawless when I see stuff like that. I've also never personally played a bad one, but I'm not such a big fanboy that I'll claim these issues don't exist.



Quality slipping was a primary motivator to close off Masterbuilts, and now slow down orders all together. 

Even if they only screwed up 1% of 1% the internet never forgets and the shop once enjoyed "beyond reproach" status.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

The Custom Shop team just lost a member.


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> The Custom Shop team just lost a member.
> 
> View attachment 89277


I'm going to have to check my hang tags now.


----------



## soliloquy

i'm really glad that Charvel returned to make classy guitars. 
I was never a fan of the way Fenders looked or played. The odd pick guards, the the neck width, the neck joints, the pickups, etc...they never were my thing (always been a les paul type of person). Even with jackson, i've always loved their necks, but couldn't get along with their bodies. Even the monarch. Though their SLS3 was a brilliant guitar. 
I also never liked pointy shreddy super strats like Ibanez or Jackson Dinky type things with obnoxious (in my opinion) colors, or something else that just seemed off about em (in my eyes).

and then Charvel came up with great colors, great features, etc, and now, for the first time, those type of guitars are really making me gas hard. The type 2 just looks delicious. 

I'll need to try a few after the pandemic, and pull the trigger on em.


----------



## possumkiller

When the fuck is Schaller or Gotoh going to buy out LSR so we can finally get LSR tuners again???


----------



## Samark

jahosy said:


> Sorry for the confusion: the Custom shop white SLAT 27 was a quote from Matt's music back in 2014. That came back ard USD$4500 plus taxes + shipping if i remember correctly.
> 
> Most recent quote was from SounCenter. That was for a Custom Select Warrior (Alder body; reverse headstock 'ghost' logo; gun metal finish) that came back around AUD$6700 total. Was told the price hike wasn't implemented at that point (end Sept 2020) There are payment plans (i think) which is the most likely the route i'll be heading, but really difficult to justify it considering the uncertainties ahead.
> 
> Anyway, happy to wait for the Wildcard SL27 to drop. From the pics I've seen so far they look flawless



Definitely the best carve. Not sure when it hit the market, but the aggressive carves are where it's at


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> When the fuck is Schaller or Gotoh going to buy out LSR so we can finally get LSR tuners again???



At one point Fender was going to buy them, but it fizzled out.


----------



## LCW

Samark said:


> Definitely the best carve. Not sure when it hit the market, but the aggressive carves are where it's at
> 
> View attachment 89328
> View attachment 89332
> View attachment 89333
> View attachment 89329
> View attachment 89330



Cool man! I definitely seen that more distinct ridge in the carve. I’m loving these “archtop” models with the slanted neck pickup.


----------



## Crumbling

Just noticed the shattered mirror Kelly is 1k street price, Jesus fuck. Why is it an X-series anyway, a 1k guitar with stock pickups and FR Special is going to look very out of place sexy cracked mirror finish or not.

And its not listed on the Australian site either, I wonder how much its going to cost, or if Fender will even sell it to local dealers....


----------



## bassplayer8

Any word on any other new artist releases set to drop? Or are announcements finished for the oment.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Samark said:


> Definitely the best carve. Not sure when it hit the market, but the aggressive carves are where it's at
> 
> View attachment 89328
> View attachment 89332
> View attachment 89333
> View attachment 89329
> View attachment 89330



‘the light blue with white pickups is sick. Kind of wish the custom dinky I bought off misha had that color scheme instead of black.


----------



## possumkiller

What's the low end of Jackson like these days? I had a cheapo RR just plain black with dots back in like 2004ish. It sucked. The neck cracked behind one of the screws. The jack plate was just a flat plate on the bottom and not the deep dish under the top wing like a real Jackson. 

I'm looking for a hardtail kv on the cheap to fuck around at home with. The js32t looks sweet with the binding and sharkfins and proper jack. But how is the build quality? If it's anything like the Squiers of the last few years I'm on board.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

possumkiller said:


> What's the low end of Jackson like these days? I had a cheapo RR just plain black with dots back in like 2004ish. It sucked. The neck cracked behind one of the screws. The jack plate was just a flat plate on the bottom and not the deep dish under the top wing like a real Jackson.
> 
> I'm looking for a hardtail kv on the cheap to fuck around at home with. The js32t looks sweet with the binding and sharkfins and proper jack. But how is the build quality? If it's anything like the Squiers of the last few years I'm on board.


most of the sub x series/pro series stuff is hit or miss ime.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> What's the low end of Jackson like these days? I had a cheapo RR just plain black with dots back in like 2004ish. It sucked. The neck cracked behind one of the screws. The jack plate was just a flat plate on the bottom and not the deep dish under the top wing like a real Jackson.
> 
> I'm looking for a hardtail kv on the cheap to fuck around at home with. The js32t looks sweet with the binding and sharkfins and proper jack. But how is the build quality? If it's anything like the Squiers of the last few years I'm on board.



The "JS" seems to stand for "just sucks", the X and Pro stuff is hit or miss enough, but the JS genuinely remind me of GIOs. 

I guess for $250 they're not bad, especially if you can deal with sorting out some issues (junky hardware, poorly cut nuts, fret sprout aplenty, etc.). 

I'd probably grab one as a stripper mod platform if I already had some parts lying around. 

You can find old, MIJ RR3s that are well sorted for under $400. Sure, no binding, but you don't have to toss out all the hardware out of the gate. Too bad RR5s have gotten stupid expensive.


----------



## Crumbling

I thought the JS that I've played in recent years were alright, about the same quality as the CV Squiers. The late 2011 RR3 did came with binding, but those tend to be rare and expensive. I wouldn't buy them new, but a used one for 150 or so would make a nice project. Its definitely prettier than the KVX10, and to be frank better built than the first batch Indian TOM bridge KVX10


----------



## possumkiller

Crumbling said:


> I thought the JS that I've played in recent years were alright, about the same quality as the CV Squiers. The late 2011 RR3 did came with binding, but those tend to be rare and expensive. I wouldn't buy them new, but a used one for 150 or so would make a nice project. Its definitely prettier than the KVX10, and to be frank better built than the first batch Indian TOM bridge KVX10


Yeah I think my RR was an RX10 or something like that made in India. It was garbage. 


MaxOfMetal said:


> The "JS" seems to stand for "just sucks", the X and Pro stuff is hit or miss enough, but the JS genuinely remind me of GIOs.
> 
> I guess for $250 they're not bad, especially if you can deal with sorting out some issues (junky hardware, poorly cut nuts, fret sprout aplenty, etc.).
> 
> I'd probably grab one as a stripper mod platform if I already had some parts lying around.
> 
> You can find old, MIJ RR3s that are well sorted for under $400. Sure, no binding, but you don't have to toss out all the hardware out of the gate. Too bad RR5s have gotten stupid expensive.


Yeah I think I might just keep an eye out for an old Performer series or something. I had an army buddy that had a Performer Dinky and it was really kick ass for not much money.


----------



## Crumbling

The other thing is that getting a MIJ nowadays is quite expensive as well, and given how old they are frets will need work. My DKMGT neck has a fret replacement in the near future that I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## Tesla

Took delivery of this at the end of 2020. Custom Shop King V made for Christian Olde Wolbers. The story about it has been told a few times on this forum from previous owners, so I'll just say this thing is amazing.


----------



## LCW

Are these pretty basic USA Select San Dimas and So-Cal models for $2K new? Never noticed them before... There's the $3800 DKs from last year, but these lower priced USA models I guess I don't remember seeing those before... ???

https://www.charvel.com/gear/series/usa-select?sort=new

https://www.charvel.com/gear/series...sa-select-san-dimas-style-1-hss-fr/2835003768

https://www.charvel.com/gear/series/usa-select/charvel-usa-select-san-dimas-style-2-hh-fr/2835101768

https://www.charvel.com/gear/series/usa-select/charvel-usa-select-so-cal-style-1-hss-fr/2836003776


----------



## couchguitarplayer

anyone knows why The new Nova 6 is actually 200$ pricier than the 7 strings from last year?


----------



## mastapimp

LCW said:


> Are these pretty basic USA Select San Dimas and So-Cal models for $2K new? Never noticed them before... There's the $3800 DKs from last year, but these lower priced USA models I guess I don't remember seeing those before... ???



Not new. They've been out for years at that price.


----------



## LCW

mastapimp said:


> Not new. They've been out for years at that price.



Interesting... must have never noticed. Given the boring and plain finishes (not to take away from their quality)... No wonder they are easily missed...


----------



## mastapimp

LCW said:


> Interesting... must have never noticed. Given the boring and plain finishes (not to take away from their quality)... No wonder they are easily missed...


Yeah, about 2 or 3 years back I was shopping around for a Charvel and ran into these USA selects at CMC guitars and maybe music zoo or sweetwater. All the USA selects at the time were starting at 2K and had plain finishes with limited colors. I ended up getting Mexican pro-mod San Dimas back in May for $800 and swapped out the hardware.


----------



## manu80

Well couldn’t let this one slip
Sold 3 guitar to get it bit man how i’m happy! One graal is at home !


----------



## groverj3

manu80 said:


> View attachment 89671
> Well couldn’t let this one slip
> Sold 3 guitar to get it bit man how i’m happy! One graal is at home !


Nice! Everyone needs another SL2H.


----------



## landmvrks

manu80 said:


> View attachment 89671
> Well couldn’t let this one slip
> Sold 3 guitar to get it bit man how i’m happy! One graal is at home !


Damn, that's nasty (in a good way).


----------



## Emperoff

Tesla said:


> Took delivery of this at the end of 2020. Custom Shop King V made for Christian Olde Wolbers. The story about it has been told a few times on this forum from previous owners, so I'll just say this thing is amazing.



I wouldn't mind to hear it once more, with a matching thread and more pictures


----------



## Tesla

Emperoff said:


> I wouldn't mind to hear it once more, with a matching thread and more pictures



An NGD post is definitely due soon, it's just been so long since I made one that I keep forgetting!


----------



## John

Here's to my first Jackson, a KE3 Kelly with a swirl finish. 
I would be absolutely chuffed if Jackson made more 7 and 8 string offerings, but with the Kelly shape for a change, above and beyond their previous iterations.


----------



## olejason

Anyone know when the new MJ series is expected to be available?


----------



## groverj3

olejason said:


> Anyone know when the new MJ series is expected to be available?


I would expect late spring-mid summer.

The website says April.


----------



## groverj3

Since they just released the MF-1 the other day, there's a chance that a smattering of new models might still be coming.

Holding out hope for an import Loomis Soloist 7 yet this year.

I'm not a massive JL fanboy or anything, but the guitar he has in the plug-in demo video is what I want in a 7 right now.


----------



## Crumbling

The Cracked Mirror MF-1 was the same batch as the rest of the new releases unless I'm missing something.


----------



## xzacx

Crumbling said:


> The Cracked Mirror MF-1 was the same batch as the rest of the new releases unless I'm missing something.



Yeah that was in the original batch. I do think they're still going to show some Custom Shops though—probably both one-offs and small runs.


----------



## groverj3

Crumbling said:


> The Cracked Mirror MF-1 was the same batch as the rest of the new releases unless I'm missing something.


Indeed. Apparently I'm blind.


----------



## FancyFish

Incoming NGD. Website had it listed under the generic Jackson Dinky title, but after further inspection I think it's a DK2m in Inferno Red. From the pics, it seems to have some serious(?) binding damage on the headstock, but that doesn't bother me, especially for the price.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Congrats! I got one of those for a steal a few years ago and after a setup it quickly became my go to guitar. Red's the best color


----------



## mbardu

lmao GuitarCenter is trying to sell me a 4k$ USA SL2....with dot inlays 




Who would do such a thing...Dots? No binding either? That's kinda heinous in my book ...


----------



## groverj3

mbardu said:


> lmao GuitarCenter is trying to sell me a 4k$ USA SL2....with dot inlays
> 
> View attachment 90125
> 
> 
> Who would do such a thing...Dots? That's just heinous...


I kind of dig it. But not in a way that I want to buy one. I think this is a limited run, I've seen them for sale by other dealers as well.

A Jackson without sharkies and binding does seem kind of _wrong_ though. A blank board is also acceptable. The piranha's teeth inlays also kind of work because unless you look closely it looks blank.


----------



## mogar

Reminds me of this poor custom. So close to being perfect, but why oh why would you order dots and a pickguard on a custom shop rhoads...

https://reverb.com/item/38494889-jackson-rhoads-rr24-bw-pinstripe-usa


----------



## eaeolian

mbardu said:


> lmao GuitarCenter is trying to sell me a 4k$ USA SL2....with dot inlays
> 
> View attachment 90125
> 
> 
> Who would do such a thing...Dots? No binding either? That's kinda heinous in my book ...



Some people are nostalgic for the original "Student" level look from the '80s. They did a run of like 20 SL2Hs with no binding and dots - and the Floyd on top - in the late '90s. Wish I could find one of those, sometimes...


----------



## olejason

No shark fins, no buy!


----------



## eaeolian

olejason said:


> No shark fins, no buy!



Heh. I have one Jackson with dots, one with sharks and no binding, one with piranha fins, and one with binding and sharks. Clearly I don't have a preference.


----------



## Mathemagician

mogar said:


> Reminds me of this poor custom. So close to being perfect, but why oh why would you order dots and a pickguard on a custom shop rhoads...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/38494889-jackson-rhoads-rr24-bw-pinstripe-usa



I actually really like the look of those dots. Several ESP SV’s had that and it really grew on me. 



olejason said:


> No shark fins, no buy!



How do you feel about pentagrams?


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

I don't mind dots if it is a maple fretboard. I think a custom select Dinky with that would be really cool.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Sometimes I like going to reverb and sorting by price high to low - https://reverb.com/brand/jackson?product_type=electric-guitars&sort=price|desc

Here is an ugly as sin guitar painted by a dude named peter max for $20,000!


----------



## manu80

double side neck V is insane !


----------



## mitou

mogar said:


> Reminds me of this poor custom. So close to being perfect, but why oh why would you order dots and a pickguard on a custom shop rhoads...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/38494889-jackson-rhoads-rr24-bw-pinstripe-usa



Funny, Thomann was selling that same guitar not too long ago. They're even using the same pictures. How nice of them to update the price though.


----------



## 1b4n3z

mitou said:


> Funny, Thomann was selling that same guitar not too long ago. They're even using the same pictures. How nice of them to update the price though.



It seems most (all?) stuff they list are Thomann items - not from Thomann, but at Thomann right now

Example:
https://www.thomann.de/de/jackson_kelly_ke1_redburst_usa.htm

https://reverb.com/item/38348206-jackson-kelly-ke1-redburst-usa-redburst


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mogar said:


> Reminds me of this poor custom. So close to being perfect, but why oh why would you order dots and a pickguard on a custom shop rhoads...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/38494889-jackson-rhoads-rr24-bw-pinstripe-usa



idk I think it's pretty sick in spite of the dots tbh


----------



## 73647k

Alright add me to the list. I used to own a cool early 90's Charvel 475 that I've always regretted parting ways with so I recently picked this '92 Dinky XL up to fill that void. The action is super low and the neck is extremely comfortable. Need to find a V next.


----------



## mitou

1b4n3z said:


> It seems most (all?) stuff they list are Thomann items - not from Thomann, but at Thomann right now
> 
> Example:
> https://www.thomann.de/de/jackson_kelly_ke1_redburst_usa.htm
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/38348206-jackson-kelly-ke1-redburst-usa-redburst



Yeah I'm gonna take a wild guess and say it's a scam of some sort.


----------



## manu80

If all goes all, next week i'll got a nice one to show  crossed fingers


----------



## groverj3

73647k said:


> Alright add me to the list. I used to own a cool early 90's Charvel 475 that I've always regretted parting ways with so I recently picked this '92 Dinky XL up to fill that void. The action is super low and the neck is extremely comfortable. Need to find a V next.


Varied and excellent taste sir.

Compared with my style of "I have a Jackson soloist/dinky for every tuning." Haha


----------



## XC18

Edit:
Nevermind, I'm dumb, apparently both Japanese and CS guitars come with J Serials.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## KnightBrolaire

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 90286


those are sickkkk


----------



## groverj3

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 90286


Fuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Ataraxia2320

I never realised how wrong a Jackson looks without the sharkfin inlays. 

Also I swear if kellys didnt look comically small on me I would be so involved. Do they do an oversized kelly at all?


----------



## eaeolian

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I never realised how wrong a Jackson looks without the sharkfin inlays.
> 
> Also I swear if kellys didnt look comically small on me I would be so involved. Do they do an oversized kelly at all?



The original "King" Kelly is enormous:







To give some perspective, the "modern" Kelly is smaller than the inner pinstripes on that.


----------



## Edika

manu80 said:


> View attachment 89671
> Well couldn’t let this one slip
> Sold 3 guitar to get it bit man how i’m happy! One graal is at home !



Hot damn, I love the Bengal tiger finish. I call dibs if you decide to sell it


----------



## manu80

if all goes well (a little delay) another nice finissssssssssh could appear


----------



## groverj3

Something from the 2021 Dealer Event that would've otherwise been a NAMM build.


----------



## Crumbling

White binding with maple board feels ...wrong


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Im kinda disappointed these Mirror Soloists are made in China. It's almost USD1.4k and I haven't even tested any Chinese made soloists to feel ok about spending that much coin. 

Was looking forward to get one of these...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MASS DEFECT said:


> Im kinda disappointed these Mirror Soloists are made in China. It's almost USD1.4k and I haven't even tested any Chinese made soloists to feel ok about spending that much coin.
> 
> Was looking forward to get one of these...
> 
> View attachment 90418
> 
> 
> View attachment 90419
> 
> 
> View attachment 90420



Even if it needs some TLC, that finish is badass.


----------



## Crumbling

Can Cort or Samick even make the mirror finish? I'm under the impression that these finishes are Made in China both for cost saving and that they can have a dedicated factory to themselves for the graphic finishes that may need worker training.


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> Im kinda disappointed these Mirror Soloists are made in China. It's almost USD1.4k and I haven't even tested any Chinese made soloists to feel ok about spending that much coin.
> 
> Was looking forward to get one of these...
> 
> View attachment 90418
> 
> 
> View attachment 90419
> 
> 
> View attachment 90420


Anecdotally, I've heard that the stuff from whatever Chinese factory they're using has been more consistent than the early Indonesian production. Which is apparently more ironed out now? I haven't tried a pro series in a while.

With four different countries producing stuff in the pro series now, and even multiple factories within Indonesia itself it does get a little confusing these days. I guess the idea is they're building to spec and price, using whatever country and factory gets them there.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

groverj3 said:


> Anecdotally, I've heard that the stuff from whatever Chinese factory they're using has been more consistent than the early Indonesian production. Which is apparently more ironed out now? I haven't tried a pro series in a while.
> 
> With four different countries producing stuff in the pro series now, and even multiple factories within Indonesia itself it does get a little confusing these days. I guess the idea is they're building to spec and price, using whatever country and factory gets them there.


The only China made Jackson I have owned is the RR with red bevels and maple board, black sharks and reverse headstock. The inlays started popping off at the 3rd month. It was terrible. 

I heard the cheap $250 DKA7 were pretty solid and they were also MIC. 

So, im kinda scared of dropping more than a grand for this. Sure looks badass, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

groverj3 said:


> I guess the idea is they're building to spec and price, using whatever country and factory gets them there.



It makes more sense to use multiple suppliers, everyone has been burned by using a single OEM, diversification is good for the brands. 

Besides, it's not like there's a huge quality gap between the various OEMs these days. It's not like the 90's.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

MASS DEFECT said:


> Im kinda disappointed these Mirror Soloists are made in China. It's almost USD1.4k and I haven't even tested any Chinese made soloists to feel ok about spending that much coin.
> 
> Was looking forward to get one of these...
> 
> View attachment 90418
> 
> 
> View attachment 90419
> 
> 
> View attachment 90420



Same. I get that some people can only afford the lower cost models and brands want to offer a product for them (or just introductory level), but am fortunate enough to say I refuse to buy a Chinese made guitar.


----------



## manu80

Too bad the neck isn’t painted on the back. Those neck are so dry....hated the feeling on my silver sl2 pro
Like the domino kv2 ....looks so great but non painted neck ruins the overall finish
Then add chrome pickups cover


----------



## mogar

I just got a new JS series rhoads yesterday for a mod project and honestly, the neck is as nice as the one on my old 2002 ltd M-300. Solid little player. And if that price point is any inclination of the chinese factory quality, I'm excited to try one of the new soloists or any of the "pro" series from there in a shop. I just really hope that moving so much of their production over there isn't going to bite them in the ass.


----------



## Mourguitars

Sweet guitars guys !

I just found these , i used to be a catalog junkie had every year from every MFG when they had them in stores years ago...had all the Jackson/Charvel catalogs from late 80's up until i think the bloodline era

This Jackson catalog had these in the back folder....thought about framing them , whacha think yea or nay ?

Mike


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mourguitars said:


> Sweet guitars guys !
> 
> I just found these , i used to be a catalog junkie had every year from every MFG when they had them in stores years ago...had all the Jackson/Charvel catalogs from late 80's up until i think the bloodline era
> 
> This Jackson catalog had these in the back folder....thought about framing them , whacha think yea or nay ?
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 90467



Those would look absolutely badass framed.


----------



## Mourguitars

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those would look absolutely badass framed.




Frame they will be then !

Mike


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mourguitars said:


> Frame they will be then !
> 
> Mike



Share a pic when you're done if you don't mind. 

Totally jealous.


----------



## Mourguitars

Guitar Center in Hallandale Fl used to have loads of the Scott Ian JJ's Jacksons with the ransom lettering for Jackson back in 2000 ish....like $299 ...man they had like a show room floor full 40-50 of them . 

Haven't seen those around anywhere or anyone playing them....if i remember correctly they had a baseball bat neck...i should have bought a few of them

I think it had a killswitch on them..ill have to check my catalogs...but ill buy one of those if one comes up priced right

Post em if ya have one !

Mike


----------



## mbardu

manu80 said:


> Too bad the neck isn’t painted on the back. Those neck are so dry....hated the feeling on my silver sl2 pro
> Like the domino kv2 ....looks so great but non painted neck ruins the overall finish
> Then add chrome pickups cover



Painted gloss necks when you can have satin natural ones? Heathen!


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Mourguitars said:


> Guitar Center in Hallandale Fl used to have loads of the Scott Ian JJ's Jacksons with the ransom lettering for Jackson back in 2000 ish....like $299 ...man they had like a show room floor full 40-50 of them .
> 
> Haven't seen those around anywhere or anyone playing them....if i remember correctly they had a baseball bat neck...i should have bought a few of them
> 
> I think it had a killswitch on them..ill have to check my catalogs...but ill buy one of those if one comes up priced right
> 
> Post em if ya have one !
> 
> Mike



I used to have a JJ2, which is the US neck through model.

It didn't have a baseball neck, but a kinda sharp V shaped neck which I never got used to. I've played Fenders with a soft V neck and I've liked those, but the neck on the JJ was very different. Play one before you buy one (which I didn't do since I purchased it online).

Mine did not have one, but I've seen other JJ2s with a killswitch.


----------



## Mourguitars

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> I used to have a JJ2, which is the US neck through model.
> 
> It didn't have a baseball neck, but a kinda sharp V shaped neck which I never got used to. I've played Fenders with a soft V neck and I've liked those, but the neck on the JJ was very different. Play one before you buy one (which I didn't do since I purchased it online).
> 
> Mine did not have one, but I've seen other JJ2s with a killswitch.




Hmmm....it might have felt big because had all the Graphic USA Fusion Jackson's that was a wide thin shredders neck....its funny now i can't play them and prefer a chunkier neck nowadays , and i can play as fast !

LOL


----------



## groverj3

Something else from the dealer event showed up on the Chondro Guitars website:







Not a fan of that control layout, but otherwise it's pretty sweet.


----------



## electriceye

olejason said:


> No shark fins, no buy!



Normally, I’d agree with you, but the Music Zoo did a limited SL2H-V run a few years ago, and my favorite one was natural mahogany (oil finish) with brass hardware, white binding and dots. It was PERFECT and I regret not buying one when I had a chance at a guitar show in Long Island. They had one left. Then again, the wife would have killed me.


----------



## groverj3

electriceye said:


> Normally, I’d agree with you, but the Music Zoo did a limited SL2H-V run a few years ago, and my favorite one was natural mahogany (oil finish) with brass hardware, white binding and dots. It was PERFECT and I regret not buying one when I had a chance at a guitar show in Long Island. They had one left. Then again, the wife would have killed me.


I know how it goes to have a "perfect" guitar slip through your fingers.

When I first moved to Tucson, Rainbow did a huge run of the most insane 80s themed soloists. I'm talking like this:












They later did a run of reverse headstock soloists including one in metallic purple:





All had oil finished necks. Only downside was the control layout being left stock on the purple one. I guess I made out okay though, I did spec out my custom select after these all sold. The pricing on these runs was fantastic though, for a custom shop guitar. This was all 3 price hikes ago.

I tried to get Scott over there to do a 7 string run, but it never happened.


----------



## Crumbling

A 93 Grover Jackson King V Custom just popped up on eBay Australia today for a very reasonable price (1200 Kangaroo bucks) and great condition, the usual top of the line spec for the time (JT-590, MOP inlay, Ebony board), but I'm still gassing for a Warrior. I prefer the later Mustaine/KV1 style control scheme with 2 vol and a blade switch, but at this price its a nitpick. Considering just selling off my DK2S and get both, HSS gets in the way a lot.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those would look absolutely badass framed.




Plus, I love the "you can have any bridge option as long as it's a Floyd" mindset.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

groverj3 said:


> I know how it goes to have a "perfect" guitar slip through your fingers.
> 
> When I first moved to Tucson, Rainbow did a huge run of the most insane 80s themed soloists. I'm talking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They later did a run of reverse headstock soloists including one in metallic purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All had oil finished necks. Only downside was the control layout being left stock on the purple one. I guess I made out okay though, I did spec out my custom select after these all sold. The pricing on these runs was fantastic though, for a custom shop guitar. This was all 3 price hikes ago.
> 
> I tried to get Scott over there to do a 7 string run, but it never happened.


Who is rainbow?


----------



## groverj3

soul_lip_mike said:


> Who is rainbow?


Rainbow Guitars in Tucson, AZ. They're a big Jackson/Charvel/Fender custom shop dealer. On par, maybe bigger, than Matt's Music and Axe Palace in terms of number of orders. They just don't quite have the forum visibility that those stores do. Plus they're in Tucson 

Also PRS, Strandberg, Suhr, Vigier, Mesa Boogie, etc. dealer. Basically, they have nice things that you probably will like.

Website is pretty sparse at the moment. At one point they had a whole room of Jackson custom shop orders they got special pricing on since they were getting 3-4 in per month. That's store runs, separate from individual customer orders. I recently talked to Scott over there and said that they're experiencing huge delays in orders for all FMIC brands since the start of the pandemic. This makes sense though.

On top of Jackson and Charvel being incredibly slow right now because the Custom Select program was maybe a little too successful.

www.rainbowguitars.com


----------



## groverj3

They currently do have some neat Dinkys. But they're not quite my thing. Maybe the reverse headstock blank fretboard ones though.















Not that I'm in the market for something like this right now.


----------



## mogar

Those HS soloists are fuckin hot.


----------



## groverj3

mogar said:


> Those HS soloists are fuckin hot.


Yes, I kick myself for not picking one up. This was 2013 pricing, with a discount for being a large run. So, we're talking around $2800. Which is expensive, but when you compare with today's over $1k higher pricetag and ~15 month wait...

Those also had an extra carved lower horn as I recall.


----------



## eaeolian

Man, the switch on all those sucks, unfortunately.


----------



## groverj3

eaeolian said:


> Man, the switch on all those sucks, unfortunately.


It's kind of weird, and not what I did for my orders, but having played those in the store it's definitely a better layout than the default one and makes the selector switch usable while playing. Volume knob is also a bit further away from the bridge pickup. But it's all personal preference.


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> A 93 Grover Jackson King V Custom just popped up on eBay Australia today for a very reasonable price (1200 Kangaroo bucks) and great condition, the usual top of the line spec for the time (JT-590, MOP inlay, Ebony board), but I'm still gassing for a Warrior. I prefer the later Mustaine/KV1 style control scheme with 2 vol and a blade switch, but at this price its a nitpick. Considering just selling off my DK2S and get both, HSS gets in the way a lot.


Yeh that was mine  Sold to someone local.



groverj3 said:


> They later did a run of reverse headstock soloists including one in metallic purple:



Bought one in black finish from them. Paid under USD$2k shipped to Melbourne back then  who knew it would probably cost twice these days eh ...


----------



## groverj3

jahosy said:


> Bought one in black finish from them. Paid under USD$2k shipped to Melbourne back then  who knew it would probably cost twice these days eh ...


That's a crazy deal.

I paid just under $3k for my custom shop Soloist in 2015 and got it in 8 months. Honestly, it wasn't a terrible price as my SL2H was about $2500 8 years earlier and it was a "production model."

Now... Probably $5k for the same build with an 18 month wait. If they took the order. JCS has gotten much more conservative with builds and the backlog is crazy because so many people ordered custom selects.


----------



## Crumbling

jahosy said:


> Yeh that was mine  Sold to someone local.
> 
> 
> 
> Bought one in black finish from them. Paid under USD$2k shipped to Melbourne back then  who knew it would probably cost twice these days eh ...



Oh damn, that was fast. I noticed it on Facebook first, but I'm flying back out to Brissy this weekend after the fucking border opens back up so I was going to wait til then. Ah well.

Missed out on that Fernandes JS-100 RR1 clone with the Jackson hardcase as well, it sold the day before I flew down. But considering someone is putting up a post saying they got scammed and the seller never shipped it to them it might've been a blessing in disguise.


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> Oh damn, that was fast. I noticed it on Facebook first, but I'm flying back out to Brissy this weekend after the fucking border opens back up so I was going to wait til then. Ah well.
> 
> Missed out on that Fernandes JS-100 RR1 clone with the Jackson hardcase as well, it sold the day before I flew down. But considering someone is putting up a post saying they got scammed and the seller never shipped it to them it might've been a blessing in disguise.


ah have to be careful these days especially on FB sales. Mine sold real quick then guy was around the area so no hassle for me, sold for $1k. I've got a Caparison TaT special coming in from UK so have to move a few gears to accommodate that. keep a lookout for the NGD  



groverj3 said:


> That's a crazy deal.
> 
> I paid just under $3k for my custom shop Soloist in 2015 and got it in 8 months. Honestly, it wasn't a terrible price as my SL2H was about $2500 8 years earlier and it was a "production model."
> 
> Now... Probably $5k for the same build with an 18 month wait. If they took the order. JCS has gotten much more conservative with builds and the backlog is crazy because so many people ordered custom selects.



they listed it on eBay for a while around 2013?), was watching it like a hawk and when there was a price drop I jumped in. the A$ was strong at that time as well so the exchange rate didn't affect me much. 

my recent quote (before their price hike) for a warrior custom select came back A$6500 ... sad... but good thing about buying from local dealers are the payment plans so it's more manageable money wise.


----------



## Crumbling

Well the CS price seems to fluctuate throughout the year, but dropping 7k on a guitar during pandemic time is a bit much. Oli of SoundCentre when I talked to him about the quote (IIRC) said that the price hike doesn't affect CS price quote though, just the base price for the USA Select model


----------



## groverj3

jahosy said:


> they listed it on eBay for a while around 2013?), was watching it like a hawk and when there was a price drop I jumped in. the A$ was strong at that time as well so the exchange rate didn't affect me much.
> 
> my recent quote (before their price hike) for a warrior custom select came back A$6500 ... sad... but good thing about buying from local dealers are the payment plans so it's more manageable money wise.


Yeah, the payment plan situation makes sense. But at the rate that you guys get screwed on prices over there it probably makes a lot of sense to buy from a store in the US, since I think most of the higher volume dealers will ship.

Having a custom shop Jackson was kind of a bucket list sort of thing for me. My first "real" guitar was a DXMG, and saved up to buy an SL2H through my senior year of high school. If I wanted a custom build now, it would have to be a 7, and from my understanding, those are masterbuilt only. According to Max here there are no CNC programs for 7s in the shop. And according to my contacts at Rainbow and Matt's Music JCS isn't taking orders for anything that gets the masterbuilt label right now.

If they'd just release a 7 string with a normal soloist body, reverse headstock, and it wasn't just gloss black or that "unicorn white" that they announced this year, that would probably satisfy my Jackson GAS for a good long while.


----------



## Crumbling

We actually don't really get screwed on CS pricing, the price Jackson returns is in USD and seems to match the base pricing plus whatever modification you put on it (even if they no longer use the menu CS form with a static price for changes).

I got a KV2 quote at 6800 AUD (5.3k USD) and 7500 AUD (5.9k USD) for Gloss Black and Eerie Dess respectively. The old form had Eerie Dess as a 500 upcharge, and it used to be that much on production USA/Japan model anyway, so its in ballpark.


----------



## groverj3

Crumbling said:


> We actually don't really get screwed on CS pricing, the price Jackson returns is in USD and seems to match the base pricing plus whatever modification you put on it (even if they no longer use the menu CS form with a static price for changes).
> 
> I got a KV2 quote at 6800 AUD (5.3k USD) and 7500 AUD (5.9k USD) for Gloss Black and Eerie Dess respectively. The old form had Eerie Dess as a 500 upcharge, and it used to be that much on production USA/Japan model anyway, so its in ballpark.


This all makes me realize that I definitely put in my order at the right time. Those are some steep prices regardless.

But man, an EDS 7 string soloist with a reverse headstock, Broderick/Petrucci control layout, oil finished neck, and reverse abalone sharkies, would be rad AF. Not usually a fan of abalone inlays, but with EDS it would fit really well, I think.


----------



## Crumbling

Yea, 5k+ USD for what's essentially a production line guitar is steep as hell, when you can get something like a Kiesel or Ormsby for less than half


----------



## jahosy

groverj3 said:


> Yeah, the payment plan situation makes sense. But at the rate that you guys get screwed on prices over there it probably makes a lot of sense to buy from a store in the US, since I think most of the higher volume dealers will ship.
> 
> Having a custom shop Jackson was kind of a bucket list sort of thing for me. My first "real" guitar was a DXMG, and saved up to buy an SL2H through my senior year of high school. If I wanted a custom build now, it would have to be a 7, and from my understanding, those are masterbuilt only. According to Max here there are no CNC programs for 7s in the shop. And according to my contacts at Rainbow and Matt's Music JCS isn't taking orders for anything that gets the masterbuilt label right now.
> 
> If they'd just release a 7 string with a normal soloist body, reverse headstock, and it wasn't just gloss black or that "unicorn white" that they announced this year, that would probably satisfy my Jackson GAS for a good long while.



As crumbling pointed, it's due to the poor exchange rates now. it probably works out around usd$4.5k? still high but seeing it in A$ makes my blood pressure goes up hahah 

good point on a production 7. here's hoping they'll release a pro Series of the Loomis soloist 7 that he teased recently. 



Crumbling said:


> We actually don't really get screwed on CS pricing, the price Jackson returns is in USD and seems to match the base pricing plus whatever modification you put on it (even if they no longer use the menu CS form with a static price for changes).
> 
> I got a KV2 quote at 6800 AUD (5.3k USD) and 7500 AUD (5.9k USD) for Gloss Black and Eerie Dess respectively. The old form had Eerie Dess as a 500 upcharge, and it used to be that much on production USA/Japan model anyway, so its in ballpark.



I didn't go ahead with the CS. went with the wildcard SL27 EX instead. And got a message from the dealer it'll arrive in OZland in a week or two. so potentially two guitars coming in a space of two weeks!


----------



## groverj3

My crystal ball tells me that they're trying to make the custom shop stuff more exclusive, reversing the long standing situation where the custom shop was relatively accessible to plebs like me. Maybe the MJ series becomes their "high end production line." Time will tell though. As it stands right now, with the first run MJ series only being gloss black and white I'm not going to be standing in line to pay $2500. If they're indeed built at Fujijen, I'm sure the build quality will be worth that price tag, I'm just not in the market for one of those right now. Especially with such limited finish options.


----------



## Crumbling

The MJ series is just..... boring. Bog standard finish and no bindings (???????) on everything other than the Rhoads (which is like what, 1k more expensive than the Dinky and Soloist?). Where's the rainbow neon 80s colors? The fancy finishes? The King V and Warrior and Kelly shape? For something that's supposed to be replacing the USA production series its not very exciting.

And I'm hoping these Chinese fancy finishes are well made and sold well, since a mirror finish Warrior is exactly what I need hanging from my wall.


----------



## groverj3

Crumbling said:


> The MJ series is just..... boring. Bog standard finish and no bindings (???????) on everything other than the Rhoads (which is like what, 1k more expensive than the Dinky and Soloist?). Where's the rainbow neon 80s colors? The fancy finishes? The King V and Warrior and Kelly shape? For something that's supposed to be replacing the USA production series its not very exciting.
> 
> And I'm hoping these Chinese fancy finishes are well made and sold well, since a mirror finish Warrior is exactly what I need hanging from my wall.


Agreed. Though, the soloists do have binding. It's the Dinkys that have the weird headstock but not fretboard binding thing going on.

Hopefully this is just the first run and the finish options improve. If they want to actually replace the old USA Select line with these they'll need to step up the finish game significantly.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

groverj3 said:


> Agreed. Though, the soloists do have binding. It's the Dinkys that have the weird headstock but not fretboard binding thing going on.
> 
> Hopefully this is just the first run and the finish options improve. If they want to actually replace the old USA Select line with these they'll need to step up the finish game significantly.


Yeah kinda weird that the black mj dinky reverse has black binding for the board but white binding for the headstock. 

The white one pulled it off better with black binding throughout. 

And at 2000-2500 usd, how expensive is it to put MOP inlays? Some Ltds and Gibson Studios have MOP.


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yeah kinda weird that the black mj dinky reverse has black binding for the board but white binding for the headstock.
> 
> The white one pulled it off better with black binding throughout.
> 
> And at 2000-2500 usd, how expensive is it to put MOP inlays? Some Ltds and Gibson Studios have MOP.


Good point. I didn't even notice the inlays. I'd rather have a blank fretboard, but that probably wouldn't sell as well. Have to adjust to looking at the side dots and all that.

I also wonder about these factories and how having a longstanding relationship affects pricing? Like, Jackson doesn't have a relationship with either WMI in Korea or Fujigen in Japan. Maybe they get worse pricing than say... Schecter who has done tons of business at WMI and Ibanez with Fujigen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

groverj3 said:


> I also wonder about these factories and how having a longstanding relationship affects pricing? Like, Jackson doesn't have a relationship with either WMI in Korea or Fujigen in Japan. Maybe they get worse pricing than say... Schecter who has done tons of business at WMI and Ibanez with Fujigen.



There are tons of factors, it's not like there's a set options menu, negotiation takes place, and a deal is struck.

The thing you have to understand is that pricing that we see, the MAP, is pretty much arbitrary in the sense that it's derived from a number of factors, most of which have nothing to do with the actual costs to build the guitar. Things like how it compares to competitors' offerings, where it sits in the current brand lineup, how much distributors and retailers are taking a cut, etc. 

The truth is, when you see a $2500 guitar, it likely cost a fraction of that directly from the OEM. It's those other costs and marketing factors that determine the final price.


----------



## Crumbling

Is it confirmed to be Fujigen? Seems more likely to be Dyna Gakki, which is making the MJ Charvel and has a long standing relationship with Fender Japan


----------



## groverj3

Crumbling said:


> Is it confirmed to be Fujigen? Seems more likely to be Dyna Gakki, which is making the MJ Charvel and has a long standing relationship with Fender Japan


I think that info came from a dealer. Something about Dyna Gakki not being set up for neck through construction. But I'm shaky on whether that is the case. Could be wrong.


----------



## mlp187

I went to Guitar Center to get strings, and they had this in a glass case:


It’s awesome. Really well built, feels like it was made for me, and replaces my majesty. My only gripe is no fucking case. What the hell. Once I played it there was no going back though. 
While it’s hard to fork out almost $2K, I can’t really figure out where I could get this configuration for less. I would highly recommend this model if you’re thinking about it.


----------



## mbardu

mlp187 said:


> I went to Guitar Center to get strings, and they had this in a glass case:
> View attachment 90703
> 
> It’s awesome. Really well built, feels like it was made for me, and replaces my majesty. My only gripe is no fucking case. What the hell. Once I played it there was no going back though.
> While it’s hard to fork out almost $2K, I can’t really figure out where I could get this configuration for less. I would highly recommend this model if you’re thinking about it.



Funny thing is everyone was hating on Jackson when they released those because of the price for an import, but everyone is buying it now...and loving it, I bet for good reason.

Totally understand too, I'm loving my last import Jackson too... Price is indeed steep, but the specs on that blue Wildcard are just amazing.

Happy NGD!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I can’t stand that guitar mostly just because it looks like a cheap knock off of Jakes Blue Ibanez. I bet I’d love it if Jakes didn’t exist.


----------



## mlp187

soul_lip_mike said:


> I can’t stand that guitar mostly just because it looks like a cheap knock off of Jakes Blue Ibanez. I bet I’d love it if Jakes didn’t exist.


If those become available I’ll get one of those, too!


----------



## 73647k

The slanted neck pickup and fretboard edge is such an awesome look. I'm really jonesing for a Caparison Horus lately


----------



## groverj3

mlp187 said:


> I went to Guitar Center to get strings, and they had this in a glass case:
> View attachment 90703
> 
> It’s awesome. Really well built, feels like it was made for me, and replaces my majesty. My only gripe is no fucking case. What the hell. Once I played it there was no going back though.
> While it’s hard to fork out almost $2K, I can’t really figure out where I could get this configuration for less. I would highly recommend this model if you’re thinking about it.


I feel like the pricetag on these is partially due to featureset, partially due to low volume from WMI, and partially for product differentiation from the pro series.

However, if the playability is there to warrant the pricetag then that's good to hear!

The no case situation is a bummer, but you could always pick one up later.


----------



## works0fheart

mbardu said:


> Funny thing is everyone was hating on Jackson when they released those because of the price for an import, but everyone is buying it now...and loving it, I bet for good reason.
> 
> Totally understand too, I'm loving my last import Jackson too... Price is indeed steep, but the specs on that blue Wildcard are just amazing.
> 
> Happy NGD!



I don't understand this thought process anymore. Jackson has had killer import guitars for years now. The quality gap of import guitars has pretty much been closed. Hell, there are plenty of USA made guitars that I've played that feel like absolute trash (*cough* Gibson *cough*) while some of the best I've ever played were made in Japan or India. My 2 favorite guitars I own were made in each of those places respectively. 

Maybe years ago it made sense for guitars made from these places to be way cheaper because the quality wasn't as good, but now days if I were to have a custom guitar built I'd be lying if I didn't say the ESP Japan custom shop would be a top contender for me.


----------



## Fenceclimber

works0fheart said:


> I don't understand this thought process anymore. Jackson has had killer import guitars for years now. The quality gap of import guitars has pretty much been closed. Hell, there are plenty of USA made guitars that I've played that feel like absolute trash (*cough* Gibson *cough*) while some of the best I've ever played were made in Japan or India. My 2 favorite guitars I own were made in each of those places respectively.
> 
> Maybe years ago it made sense for guitars made from these places to be way cheaper because the quality wasn't as good, but now days if I were to have a custom guitar built I'd be lying if I didn't say the ESP Japan custom shop would be a top contender for me.


I think most people agree that the MIJ Jackson’s are great guitars. But their import line definitely suffered from a lack of consistency after their previous MIJ Pro series got discontinued.


----------



## Mathemagician

From their Instagram. Didn’t check to see if it’s already been posted.


----------



## technomancer

soul_lip_mike said:


> I can’t stand that guitar mostly just because it looks like a cheap knock off of Jakes Blue Ibanez. I bet I’d love it if Jakes didn’t exist.



Which is hilarious given it's based on Jackson designs that predate the Ibanez by ages. Where do you think Jake got the idea? I'd take the carve top and non-flat finish over the ibanez any day



works0fheart said:


> I don't understand this thought process anymore. Jackson has had killer import guitars for years now. The quality gap of import guitars has pretty much been closed. Hell, there are plenty of USA made guitars that I've played that feel like absolute trash (*cough* Gibson *cough*) while some of the best I've ever played were made in Japan or India. My 2 favorite guitars I own were made in each of those places respectively.
> 
> Maybe years ago it made sense for guitars made from these places to be way cheaper because the quality wasn't as good, but now days if I were to have a custom guitar built I'd be lying if I didn't say the ESP Japan custom shop would be a top contender for me.



It makes sense for them to be way cheaper because the cost of manufacture is way cheaper... nobody has moved production of guitars to Indonesia, China, or India for superior quality, it's all about lowering production costs to increase profit margins. That said all of those places can build great guitars, just depends on how big a profit margin the manufacturer wants. I will guarantee Jackson is making a mint on some of the newer wildcards.


----------



## mbardu

technomancer said:


> Which is hilarious given it's based on Jackson designs that predate the Ibanez by ages. Where do you think Jake got the idea? I'd take the carve top and non-flat finish over the ibanez any day
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense for them to be way cheaper because the cost of manufacture is way cheaper... nobody has moved production of guitars to Indonesia, China, or India for superior quality, it's all about lowering production costs to increase profit margins. That said all of those places can build great guitars, just depends on how big a profit margin the manufacturer wants. *I will guarantee Jackson is making a mint on some of the newer wildcards.*



How much do we think Jackson is paying the OEM per Wildcard? 4/500$  ?


----------



## xzacx

mbardu said:


> How much do we think Jackson is paying the OEM per Wildcard? 4/500$  ?


That sounds about right. Wouldn’t that be pretty standard retail margins?


----------



## technomancer

mbardu said:


> How much do we think Jackson is paying the OEM per Wildcard? 4/500$  ?



For this specific guitar, no. But ask yourself how much you think they're paying for a Mexi Charvel that is selling for $900 and then ask yourself how much you think the Indonesian builds that are selling over $1k are costing them (since it's all Fender).

edit: I should also note I'm not knocking these at all, they look fantastic


----------



## jahosy

mlp187 said:


> I went to Guitar Center to get strings, and they had this in a glass case:
> View attachment 90703
> 
> It’s awesome. Really well built, feels like it was made for me, and replaces my majesty. My only gripe is no fucking case. What the hell. Once I played it there was no going back though.
> While it’s hard to fork out almost $2K, I can’t really figure out where I could get this configuration for less. I would highly recommend this model if you’re thinking about it.



looking real sharp! but your think that a $2k guitar would at least come with a padded case at least? the dealer I'm getting the SL27 from comes with the Jackson softshell case. not the best but at least something....


----------



## jahosy

soul_lip_mike said:


> I can’t stand that guitar mostly just because it looks like a cheap knock off of Jakes Blue Ibanez. I bet I’d love it if Jakes didn’t exist.



Jackson was probably the first with this 27 fret slanted pickup thing back in the 90's from their Japan production. and then you have Esp and caparison....


----------



## groverj3

I played a blue sparkle archtop soloist, and the flamed maple with fishmans at Matt's Music just a few hours ago.

They were fantastic-feeling. The guy there (can't remember his name, wasn't Jay, who took over as owner when Matt passed) mentioned that they hadn't even been set-up other than coming straight out of the box. It could've used a little lower action, but they definitely seemed like quality builds. I couldn't find flaws or QC issues on the two I sat with.


----------



## mlp187

jahosy said:


> looking real sharp! but your think that a $2k guitar would at least come with a padded case at least? the dealer I'm getting the SL27 from comes with the Jackson softshell case. not the best but at least something....


Well damn it! That’s what I get for being impulsive, but then again, when you find a guitar like that you’ve got to jump on it.
Luckily I have an ESP case and it fits nicely until my hard case arrives, at the expense of my LTD hanging on the wall instead of in its case.


----------



## jahosy

mlp187 said:


> Well damn it! That’s what I get for being impulsive, but then again, when you find a guitar like that you’ve got to jump on it.
> Luckily I have an ESP case and it fits nicely until my hard case arrives, at the expense of my LTD hanging on the wall instead of in its case.


most importantly you've gotten yourselve a damn fine guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> How much do we think Jackson is paying the OEM per Wildcard? 4/500$  ?



Probably closer to half that.


----------



## mbardu

MaxOfMetal said:


> Probably closer to half that.



Really? Interesting! I thought the costs had increased quite a bit in the last 5/6 years, especially in Korea- hence the prices I guesstimated.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mbardu said:


> Really? Interesting! I thought the costs had increased quite a bit in the last 5/6 years, especially in Korea- hence the prices I guesstimated.



That's with any cost increase considerations. Building guitars with the big OEMs is really cheap on a per unit basis if you have the order volume (total engagement, not per individual SKU) and the QA/QC setup and retailer network at hand. 

There's a reason that everyone wants to sell imports. 

Now, is Jackson's cost on these that low? Probably not. There are other considerations, but that's why they need them out of the factory so cheap.


----------



## mlp187

MaxOfMetal said:


> Probably closer to half that.


Ow my balls


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mlp187 said:


> Ow my balls



It's best to not really think about it like this. It's just how this works, and that goes for all consumer goods, for the most part.


----------



## mbardu

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's with any cost increase considerations. Building guitars with the big OEMs is really cheap on a per unit basis if you have the order volume (total engagement, not per individual SKU) and the QA/QC setup and retailer network at hand.
> 
> There's a reason that everyone wants to sell imports.
> 
> Now, is Jackson's cost on these that low? Probably not. There are other considerations, but that's why they need them out of the factory so cheap.



Makes sense ... if harley Benton can sell a loaded guitar with branded hardware for 250€ and turn a profit after all...
I guess I forgot that Jackson is not really "Jackson" anymore but the much bigger FMIC so it doesn't really get any bigger than that volume-wise.

Edit: oh and of course it's not their total cost, the bulk is probably development, marketing, logistics, QA, tooling, facilities, support, defects, wages, endorsements and etc I'm guessing a lot of other overhead I'm forgetting.


----------



## NCASO96

Does anyone know where i can find Charvel bodies for sale?

i"m thinking about swapping out the body of my PRO-MOD SAN DIMAS at some point...

Stratosphere used to have alot of stock, but no more? Ebay and Reverb seems hit or miss.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nick Castelluccio said:


> Does anyone know where i can find Charvel bodies for sale?
> 
> i"m thinking about swapping out the body of my PRO-MOD SAN DIMAS at some point...
> 
> Stratosphere used to have alot of stock, but no more? Ebay and Reverb seems hit or miss.



Unless you have something funky, Warmoth's Fender spec heel should be compatible.


----------



## NCASO96

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless you have something funky, Warmoth's Fender spec heel should be compatible.



it's a standard PRO-MOD SAN DIMAS® STYLE 1 HH FR...

funny thing... Warmoth's customer server told me their necks aren't compatible with Charvel?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nick Castelluccio said:


> it's a standard PRO-MOD SAN DIMAS® STYLE 1 HH FR...
> 
> funny thing... Warmoth's customer server told me their necks aren't compatible with Charvel?



I've thrown Warmoth necks on USA San Dimas Style 1 & 2 bodies with no problems.

What are the heel dimensions on your guitar?


----------



## NCASO96

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've thrown Warmoth necks on USA San Dimas Style 1 & 2 bodies with no problems.
> 
> What are the heel dimensions on your guitar?




They don't really give the neck specs on Charvels website


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nick Castelluccio said:


> They don't really give the neck specs on Charvels website



But you have the guitar on hand, right?


----------



## NCASO96

MaxOfMetal said:


> But you have the guitar on hand, right?


yes


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nick Castelluccio said:


> yes



Just measure width and depth and observe the shape of the end.


----------



## NCASO96

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just measure width and depth and observe the shape of the end.



ok Will do, but its a standard Pro Mod


----------



## LCW

Fishman Moderns OUT... Seymour Duncan Alpha/Omega set IN!


----------



## groverj3

LCW said:


> Fishman Moderns OUT... Seymour Duncan Alpha/Omega set IN!
> 
> View attachment 90793
> 
> 
> View attachment 90796
> 
> 
> View attachment 90794
> 
> 
> View attachment 90795


Out of curiosity, what about the moderns don't you like?


----------



## LCW

groverj3 said:


> Out of curiosity, what about the moderns don't you like?



They sucked. LOL

But seriously I found them to have a nasally and honky aspect that drove me nuts. Good riddance. I’d get EMG 81/60 if I ever went active again and that’s unlikely. Batteries are a pain in the ass.


----------



## CapinCripes

Nick Castelluccio said:


> it's a standard PRO-MOD SAN DIMAS® STYLE 1 HH FR...
> 
> funny thing... Warmoth's customer server told me their necks aren't compatible with Charvel?


Charvels are 2 1/4" at the heel while standard fenders are narrower at 2 3/16". It's not much but it is different. More of a problem going the other direction.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

LCW said:


> Fishman Moderns OUT... Seymour Duncan Alpha/Omega set IN!
> 
> View attachment 90793
> 
> 
> View attachment 90796
> 
> 
> View attachment 90794
> 
> 
> View attachment 90795



Man that guitar is beautiful. Very curious to know what the differences are now when you play it, comparing the Alpha/Omega set to the Fishmans. I know you said you weren't hot on the Fishmans but curious to know what kind of major differences (presumably positive?) you hear now with the Duncans! Either way, that axe is really sweet. I like the look of the black on black SDs in there too.


----------



## NCASO96

what are your thoughts on the

 https://www.guitarcenter.com/Charvel/USA-Select-DK24-HH-2PT-CM-QM-Autumn-Glow-1500000281695.gc?rNtt=Charvel%20USA%20Select%20DK24%20HSS%202PT%20CM%20-%20Quicksilver&index=2


I really like the look of the guitar.. but for $3.5k why no FR? And the "full shred"
is their go to pickup for alot of their guitars... its a moderate PUP with scooped mids...
i hate it!!


----------



## groverj3

Nick Castelluccio said:


> what are your thoughts on the
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Charvel/USA-Select-DK24-HH-2PT-CM-QM-Autumn-Glow-1500000281695.gc?rNtt=Charvel%20USA%20Select%20DK24%20HSS%202PT%20CM%20-%20Quicksilver&index=2
> 
> 
> I really like the look of the guitar.. but for $3.5k why no FR? And the "full shred"
> is their go to pickup for alot of their guitars... its a moderate PUP with scooped mids...
> i hate it!!


Link no work . But by copying part of the URL I got there.

Full shred is a nice pup. Moderate output, but into a high gain amp, especially boosted, it's plenty hot for metal. It's basically the SD Custom with an A5 mag and allen head screws. Pretty tight low end, too. I've had it and liked it.

The no FR thing. Down to personal preference. It's basically doing the same thing as Ibanez AZ/Suhr/Tom Anderson/Whatever. I don't think I'd buy one, but they seem nice.


----------



## NCASO96

groverj3 said:


> Link no work . But by copying part of the URL I got there.
> 
> Full shred is a nice pup. Moderate output, but into a high gain amp, especially boosted, it's plenty hot for metal. It's basically the SD Custom with an A5 mag and allen head screws. Pretty tight low end, too. I've had it and liked it.
> 
> The no FR thing. Down to personal preference. It's basically doing the same thing as Ibanez AZ/Suhr/Tom Anderson/Whatever. I don't think I'd buy one, but they seem nice.




Yeah we'll agree to disagree on the full shred... What about this guitar is worth $3.5k? that's what i'm asking myself.


----------



## mbardu

Nick Castelluccio said:


> what are your thoughts on the
> 
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Charvel/USA-Select-DK24-HH-2PT-CM-QM-Autumn-Glow-1500000281695.gc?rNtt=Charvel%20USA%20Select%20DK24%20HSS%202PT%20CM%20-%20Quicksilver&index=2
> 
> 
> I really like the look of the guitar.. but for $3.5k why no FR? And the "full shred"
> is their go to pickup for alot of their guitars... its a moderate PUP with scooped mids...
> i hate it!!



Why no FR? Probably because a lot of people prefer a two point non locking trem.

Why 3.5k? Because that's the typical price for a made in USA superstrat with a fancy top from a recognizable brand.


----------



## NCASO96

not impressed


----------



## mbardu

Nick Castelluccio said:


> not impressed



And clearly you're not the target audience (and tbh, neither am I), but that's OK.


----------



## NCASO96

mbardu said:


> And clearly you're not the target audience (and tbh, neither am I), but that's OK.



i have $ locked into GC... so i'm limited, i have a MIM Charvel that's great, but i wanted one more "knockout" guitar...
The GG Charvel is not "aggressive" enough and this one.. its just slightly out of my $ range.


----------



## mastapimp

Nick Castelluccio said:


> i have $ locked into GC... so i'm limited, i have a MIM Charvel that's great, but i wanted one more "knockout" guitar...
> The GG Charvel is not "aggressive" enough and this one.. its just slightly out of my $ range.


Even if it's out of your price range (approximately a few hundred dollars more than a GG sig), you were just complaining about the pickups and bridge on that guitar, so why is it even in the running? You even said you hated it. If you got it for a few hundred less, would all of your complaints on the hardware go away? 

If you prefer different hardware, there's plenty of other guitars that aren't Charvel USA that'll do the trick.


----------



## NCASO96

mastapimp said:


> Even if it's out of your price range (approximately a few hundred dollars more than a GG sig), you were just complaining about the pickups and bridge on that guitar, so why is it even in the running? You even said you hated it. If you got it for a few hundred less, would all of your complaints on the hardware go away?
> 
> If you prefer different hardware, there's plenty of other guitars that aren't Charvel USA that'll do the trick.



i can probably live with the bridge... i said i hated the Pickups.... the pups i can swap out...
i'm assuming the overall build of the guitar is phenomenal at that price range. 

I'm partial to Charvel/Jackson and ESP.. i'm trying to find something in the 2.6 - 3k range, but nothing
is jumping out at me.

Id go for one of these MIJ Jacksons, but black and white?


----------



## Dooky

LCW said:


> They sucked. LOL
> 
> But seriously I found them to have a nasally and honky aspect that drove me nuts. Good riddance. I’d get EMG 81/60 if I ever went active again and that’s unlikely. Batteries are a pain in the ass.


How very dare you!!! Don't you know that Fishman's are the new messiah of guitar pickups? The god tier of pickups! The crème da la crème! To covert such a set is to be the coolest of the cool kids! It allows you to look down your nose at all other plebs who do not possess such a superior pickup. You sir, must either be drunk, crazy, have taken a severe knock to the head or all three!... Yeah, I think they suck too... Steel frets are a load of BS too.


----------



## Millul

Nick Castelluccio said:


> i can probably live with the bridge... i said i hated the Pickups.... the pups i can swap out...
> i'm assuming the overall build of the guitar is phenomenal at that price range.
> 
> I'm partial to Charvel/Jackson and ESP.. i'm trying to find something in the 2.6 - 3k range, but nothing
> is jumping out at me.
> 
> Id go for one of these MIJ Jacksons, but black and white?



US custom shop ESP?


----------



## NCASO96

Millul said:


> US custom shop ESP?




yes, i'm looking at those as well. do you have any experience with them?


----------



## Millul

Nick Castelluccio said:


> yes, i'm looking at those as well. do you have any experience with them?



Unfortunately, I don't - I've had 2 made in Japan ESP though (one standard series Horizon and one EII MII) and I constantly kick myself for having tlet them go.
From all accounts, the USA models are flawlessly built instruments - I've seen the discussion over neck profiles in the other thread, I think with the Extra Thin U you should be fine.


----------



## NCASO96

Millul said:


> Unfortunately, I don't - I've had 2 made in Japan ESP though (one standard series Horizon and one EII MII) and I constantly kick myself for having tlet them go.
> From all accounts, the USA models are flawlessly built instruments - I've seen the discussion over neck profiles in the other thread, I think with the Extra Thin U you should be fine.




i had an E-II Horizon... i didn't care for the neck profile...

I had an E-II Eclipse, which had a better neck, but i sold it because im just not an LP guy...

I'm interested in getting the E-II SN, which is based on the "Snapper' ESP...

The MIJ are fine instruments. I really don't think i can justify (for myself) spending another $800 for an MIA ESP.


----------



## groverj3

Nick Castelluccio said:


> i can probably live with the bridge... i said i hated the Pickups.... the pups i can swap out...
> i'm assuming the overall build of the guitar is phenomenal at that price range.
> 
> I'm partial to Charvel/Jackson and ESP.. i'm trying to find something in the 2.6 - 3k range, but nothing
> is jumping out at me.
> 
> Id go for one of these MIJ Jacksons, but black and white?


I think most of us are assuming that the MJ series will have more finishes in the future. This is just the first run.


----------



## Crumbling

Fuck me the Shattered Mirror Kelly looks really nice in person, even the inlays are mirrors like the Custom Shop (though it doesn't really show on the press photo). The crack effect is a lot more obvious than the MF Purple Mirror as well. The Laurel board is really ugly though, wished it was a Pro series for Ebony.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Crumbling said:


> Fuck me the Shattered Mirror Kelly looks really nice in person, even the inlays are mirrors like the Custom Shop (though it doesn't really show on the press photo). The crack effect is a lot more obvious than the MF Purple Mirror as well. The Laurel board is really ugly though, wished it was a Pro series for Ebony.



Sucks about the fretboard. But those mirror sharkies are awesome. I hoped they would do those in the mirror sl3r. But they only got mirror piranhas.


----------



## manu80

those laurel are dry af and don't take oil really well. I had a Kelly black gold recently and hated the fretboard.
At least they could have dyed it on the mirror version


----------



## Crumbling

MASS DEFECT said:


> Sucks about the fretboard. But those mirror sharkies are awesome. I hoped they would do those in the mirror sl3r. But they only got mirror piranhas.



Mirror Soloist got a nice Ebony board though. But yea Mirror Piranha feels redundant, there's not enough surface area for it to be obvious



manu80 said:


> those laurel are dry af and don't take oil really well. I had a Kelly black gold recently and hated the fretboard.
> At least they could have dyed it on the mirror version



Yeah its weird, they're dyeing the purplehearts on the JS, but leaving the Laurel as shit brown.

Also, outside of the floor model the store got, the delivery date for these are in June. But going by the press photo model's serial they've been making it since 2019. So seems like they're not making many of these


----------



## MASS DEFECT

manu80 said:


> those laurel are dry af and don't take oil really well. I had a Kelly black gold recently and hated the fretboard.
> At least they could have dyed it on the mirror version


Does the dryness of laurel boards make them easy to dye? I ebonized my rosewood dkmg board and it took 6 coats for it to get really close to black.


----------



## groverj3

There's a lot of variation in the Laurel fretboards, too. I've seen some that look like the very dark rosewood I don't mind, and then there is the really reddish or yellowish stuff which is just gross. I do wonder if it will darken over time. Who knows.


----------



## Crumbling

All these talk of ebonizing got me interested. Do you have to clean the inlay afterward, or does it just wipe right off?


----------



## Edika

Crumbling said:


> All these talk of ebonizing got me interested. Do you have to clean the inlay afterward, or does it just wipe right off?



If you use a leather dye which doesn't dry out to quickly you can wipe it off. You might need a bit of mineral spirits to clean it off a bit better as the inlay might darken a bit but theoretically going at it with a microfiber rag should take it off.

It's a different story if you use India ink as it dries out way too fast and won't clean off with anything other than paint thiner or steel wool. That you need to wipe off almost the moment you apply it.


----------



## manu80

Just in
Jackson fusion pro 1990 metallic black !
Those japanese jackson are really on par with us ones....
Now i’m crossing fingers one the snakeskin kelly i’ve located


----------



## maliciousteve

manu80 said:


> View attachment 91398
> Just in
> Jackson fusion pro 1990 metallic black !
> Those japanese jackson are really on par with us ones....
> Now i’m crossing fingers one the snakeskin kelly i’ve located




I was very close to buying this, if this is the same Fusion that was on Reverb. Looks like an awesome example


----------



## manu80

Yeah it was on reverb in Poland.
Very nice seller
It will go with her US sisters tonight and the warrior pro from the same serie


----------



## Millul

That pic makes me miss my old SL1...! Great catch!


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now, is Jackson's cost on these that low? Probably not. There are other considerations, but that's why they need them out of the factory so cheap.



Exactly. Shipping prices have gone insane - as in, back to reality instead of the artificially low price it was at for most of the 2010s.


----------



## BlackSG91

manu80 said:


> View attachment 91398
> Just in
> Jackson fusion pro 1990 metallic black !
> Those japanese jackson are really on par with us ones....
> Now i’m crossing fingers one the snakeskin kelly i’ve located



Wow! That guitar looks simply awesome! The fret board looks sleek, smooth and jet black. I also love the bevel contour on the lower horn for easy fret access. The guitar is like a silky sexy Italian race car that needs full shred speed to succeed. You've hit the jackpot because that guitar is black gold! Would you like to play a game of '21' for that Black Jackson with Blacque Jacques Shellacque?




;>)/


----------



## manu80

may switch the EMG to a full OBL config. L250/L500


----------



## eaeolian

LCW said:


> Fishman Moderns OUT... Seymour Duncan Alpha/Omega set IN!
> 
> View attachment 90793



If they ever make a 7 string version of that, I'm in trouble.


----------



## groverj3

Jackson/Charvel/EVH did a social media event with Andertons the other day, the Andertons guys got their hands on some of the MJ series guitar here:



It's kind of amusing that Rabea mentions the soloist reminding him of a Kirk Hammet guitar, when the soloist predates that, but whatever.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

^Soloist looks dope. This may seem very nitpicky, but the position of the logo on the Dinky really bothers me. lol


----------



## groverj3

If they get some more colors going next run then I might consider an MJ soloist. If they release a 7 string that's not just black (or white) I'd probably be all over that, too.


----------



## mastapimp

groverj3 said:


> It's kind of amusing that Rabea mentions the soloist reminding him of a Kirk Hammet guitar, when the soloist predates that, but whatever.



It's just the fact that it's an all gloss black superstrat w/ a floyd. It has kind of a KH-2 vibe in aesthetics, but the hardware is obviously different.


----------



## Marked Man

Here are my brothers with different mothers:

'91 Charvel 650 Custom - EMG 85/SLV/SLV + SPC, Dunlop 6100 SS frets





'92 Jackson Soloist Pro - Jackson J80C/J200/J200R, new Dunlop 6100 nickel frets, stock JE-1200, Tone5 Titanium 32mm Fat Block block, FU Titanium claw, Titanium claw screws. I dig the real MOP Jackson Logo!


----------



## 73647k

Marked Man said:


> Here are my brothers with different mothers:
> 
> '91 Charvel 650 Custom - EMG 85/SLV/SLV + SPC, Dunlop 6100 SS frets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '92 Jackson Soloist Pro - Jackson J80C/J200/J200R, new Dunlop 6100 nickel frets, stock JE-1200, Tone5 Titanium 32mm Fat Block block, FU Titanium claw, Titanium claw screws. I dig the real MOP Jackson Logo!



These are beautiful - do you have a preference between the two? Curious to know the difference in feel and how each plays when completed to the other


----------



## Marked Man

73647k said:


> These are beautiful - do you have a preference between the two? Curious to know the difference in feel and how each plays when completed to the other



The active vs passive factor is the definitive difference. That alone makes them different animals. I suppose if I could only have one, I'd have to choose the Jackson for its ebony board, but fortunately, I don't have to choose. 

I will say there is a certain magical response in the upper harmonic range from the titanium in the Jackson, although I wouldn't necessarily want that for every guitar. I consider them both to be perfect as-is. Different, but extremely capable, and I can max myself out on either one. The EMG 85 is an absolute BEAST for hi-gain soloing (better than the 81) and has a nice percussive attack even in the upper register, but with extreme clarity. And the SLVs are very interesting for hi-tech sounding cleans and transparent lead tones. Love the SLVs with a soaring delay....


----------



## groverj3

Marked Man said:


> Here are my brothers with different mothers:
> 
> '91 Charvel 650 Custom - EMG 85/SLV/SLV + SPC, Dunlop 6100 SS frets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '92 Jackson Soloist Pro - Jackson J80C/J200/J200R, new Dunlop 6100 nickel frets, stock JE-1200, Tone5 Titanium 32mm Fat Block block, FU Titanium claw, Titanium claw screws. I dig the real MOP Jackson Logo!


What a great pair!


----------



## groverj3

I just lowballed an offer on a Jackson Stars soloist from a Japanese seller. Surprisingly, they accepted.

Looks like I just impulse-bought a guitar, oops. Well, as long as the listing was legit. If not, I just get a refund, so no way to lose out I guess.

Funny, due to being away from the site for a few years you've all missed 100% of my purchases of other brands' stuff. I guess I'm just back to Jackson/Charvel hoarding.


----------



## manu80

I sold all the electrics i had to finally get back to full jackson line up
Just the dean usa is the exception
Had tried a lot in 10/15 yrs and always come back to the same brand but more 90’s stuff, as the prices allow it on pre owned market
Will make a whole pic soon


----------



## Viginez

Marked Man said:


> I will say there is a certain magical response in the upper harmonic range from the titanium in the Jackson, although I wouldn't necessarily want that for every guitar. I consider them both to be perfect as-is. Different, but extremely capable, and I can max myself out on either one. The EMG 85 is an absolute BEAST for hi-gain soloing (better than the 81) and has a nice percussive attack even in the upper register, but with extreme clarity. And the SLVs are very interesting for hi-tech sounding cleans and transparent lead tones. Love the SLVs with a soaring delay....


the great thing about the pro soloists is that they have that flat neck heel (don't make them like that anymore).
i have a black '95 (last batch), somewhere i read that those late ones had an even thinner neck than the early models.


----------



## groverj3

That lasted a few hours before I was refunded, haha. Gotta love those resellers!


----------



## groverj3

So, instead, I bought an SL1. Double oops.


----------



## 1b4n3z

This one has a nice and simple control layout - can't fumble too much on this. Construction is full on boutique though, mahogany, quilted maple, ebony etc. I believe these were shown at NAMM 2010?


----------



## mbardu

1b4n3z said:


> This one has a nice and simple control layout - can't fumble too much on this. Construction is full on boutique though, mahogany, quilted maple, ebony etc. I believe these were shown at NAMM 2010?



What a missed opportunity to even remove the volume control. There are pedals for that after all.


----------



## NeglectedField

My problem with the volume control is less its presence than its location. Tend to knock it on my Charvel a lot more than other axes of mine.


----------



## manu80

Removed the emg from my fusion pro( anyone needs emg ssh config?) and put some bill lawrence instead. 2 L250 and a L500
Great strat tone, always wanted a full obl guitar


----------



## manu80

By the way if you got a usa/jap ( set neck) kelly or rr (same country) in europe, and you want to get rid of it ( depending the price) hit me up eventually. Thx


----------



## wannabguitarist

I really want a Fusion Professional neck for my hacked up Fusion HH project but at this point it's probably cost prohibitive to buy a Fusion Pro for just the neck


----------



## soap_opera_phantom




----------



## soap_opera_phantom




----------



## soap_opera_phantom




----------



## soap_opera_phantom

sorry to post multiple links - new to this forum stuff


----------



## manu80

there's a pink RR on sale in spain like this on reverb too.


----------



## Crumbling

There's a pink Fernandes RR1 clone as well on Ishibashi for 500 USD. Reading around apparently they're pretty well made


----------



## soap_opera_phantom

the pink Rhoads is aesthetically amazing, but not my all-time favorite to play. I'll never sell, though, as it has too much sentimental value and it looks so killer. diamond custom shop soloist is my best score ever. I seriously scored on that thing.


----------



## groverj3

soap_opera_phantom said:


> View attachment 91776


Looks like an old Tony Macalpine BC Rich. I swear he played something like that in a video I saw once.

Also, I'm pretty sure I saw this guitar on the custom shop website. Rad!


----------



## soap_opera_phantom

groverj3 said:


> Looks like an old Tony Macalpine BC Rich. I swear he played something like that in a video I saw once.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure I saw this guitar on the custom shop website. Rad!



Indeed you did. 2018 masterbuild, painted by Travis Shannon (son of Mike Shannon). She's mine!


----------



## soap_opera_phantom

groverj3 said:


> Looks like an old Tony Macalpine BC Rich. I swear he played something like that in a video I saw once.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure I saw this guitar on the custom shop website. Rad!



Also, just looked, and Tony's old BC Rich is damn near identical! I wonder if Trav was inspired by that. Had to be.


----------



## manu80

just to be picky too bad the tailplate isn't centered with the V of the 2 horns on the RR Series


----------



## xzacx

manu80 said:


> just to be picky too bad the tailplate isn't centered with the V of the 2 horns on the RR Series



The horns aren't centered so it'd look super wonky to have the tailpiece not in the middle of the strings. But the easy and correct solution is to just have a Floyd.


----------



## mbardu

mbardu said:


> lmao GuitarCenter is trying to sell me a 4k$ USA SL2....with dot inlays
> 
> View attachment 90125
> 
> 
> Who would do such a thing...Dots? No binding either? That's kinda heinous in my book ...



So turns out someone bought it and it's already up on TGP and Reverb...


----------



## groverj3

Trans red flame top SL1 arrived, will post pics once I'm home on Thursday.

Delivered in 4 days from a Reverb seller in Hong Kong!

Going to be getting a pickup/electronics overhaul immediately. Because i just don't know how to not make everything a project.


----------



## 73647k

I always enjoy logging back into the forum and seeing alerts for new posts in this thread


----------



## groverj3

Because I'm impatient, here's a pic from the seller:







It was a good price, in general, not just for 2020/2021 with the insane used gear market. I've never been an HSS guy, but it's getting a set of EMG 85X and 2 SAXs.

That's three USA Jacksons in the collection. Two early 00s USA Selects and a 2015 Custom Shop.

I think I need another one. But only if it's got an extra string!


----------



## Crumbling

The chrome hardware looks great with the trans red top and headstock


----------



## mastapimp

groverj3 said:


> I've never been an HSS guy, but it's getting a set of EMG 85X and 2 SAXs.


 If that's a stock SL1, those aren't really you're typical single coils. They're stacked pickups so they don't have any hum. Give 'em a shot and you might be pleasantly surprised. 

BTW, the guitar looks great. Nice score!


----------



## Crumbling

Toss up between a RR24 and an ESP Standard SV right now for me. I was going to spring for the RR24, but the seller is a bit wishy washy on the pricing (price was put up as USD by mistake, he started getting offers from US eBay buyers and decided to leave it at USD), and the ESP is in my city so I can pickup. But 1800 AUD for the ESP is kind of steep considering one was listed here for 1k back in 2015, and USA Jackson are sold at the 2k-2.5k mark.

There might be a Korean Dean VMNT and BC Rich Jr.V in the running as well. A Matt Tuck Rhoads was in the running but it sold the day it was listed.


----------



## groverj3

mastapimp said:


> If that's a stock SL1, those aren't really you're typical single coils. They're stacked pickups so they don't have any hum. Give 'em a shot and you might be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> BTW, the guitar looks great. Nice score!



Gotcha. Also though, it has a JB in the bridge and I've already got a guitar with one of those. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Spicypickles

Meh, I got rid of my sl1 because I’m not a fan of HSS. I wish it was the exact guitar, just HH instead because it was a sick playing guitar. 

I was able to trade outright for a Singlecut 10top so I don’t feel too bad about it.


----------



## Millul

groverj3 said:


> Because I'm impatient, here's a pic from the seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good price, in general, not just for 2020/2021 with the insane used gear market. I've never been an HSS guy, but it's getting a set of EMG 85X and 2 SAXs.
> 
> That's three USA Jacksons in the collection. Two early 00s USA Selects and a 2015 Custom Shop.
> 
> I think I need another one. But only if it's got an extra string!



Rad axe! I recently sold my SL1, and...as usual, it was a mistake!


----------



## manu80

I got my eyes on this
Ssh config and kahler, 1987 usa made
As the snakeskin Kelly deal didn’t work, well....
Any of you guys ever saw one like this ?


----------



## groverj3

Spicypickles said:


> Meh, I got rid of my sl1 because I’m not a fan of HSS. I wish it was the exact guitar, just HH instead because it was a sick playing guitar.
> 
> I was able to trade outright for a Singlecut 10top so I don’t feel too bad about it.


That's an SL2H  .

Annoying though that they've basically never had the same colors available though. Except gloss black.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea but sl2h’s were always way more expensive when I looked


----------



## couchguitarplayer

Just got this SLAT


----------



## groverj3

SL1 unboxed. Holy corrosion, batman! I guess it's humid in Hong Kong, eh? Even the electronics inside the cavity, and the trem springs are rusty. Strap buttons, etc.

Well, this was going to be a project no matter what, and there was probably a reason I got it for $1500. Still, with a little love, I think it'll be a player!


----------



## josh1

There's a Warrior wrx24 for sale in local classifieds for a decent price ($400). I've always been a big fan of the Warrior shape. Is this a good guitar?


----------



## Crumbling

josh1 said:


> There's a Warrior wrx24 for sale in local classifieds for a decent price ($400). I've always been a big fan of the Warrior shape. Is this a good guitar?


$400 seems pretty steep for an Indo X-Series, brand new they were like 600 street price. Spec's alright, nothing to write home about, usual mid-ranged X series with a Floyd Rose Special. Though at least they still have Duncan Designed instead of Jackson's Belcat Pickup like the WRX24M.

The Black one with Gold Hardware looks gorgeous though, if it plays well with no QC issue or finish flaw I'd pick it up.


----------



## josh1

Crumbling said:


> $400 seems pretty steep for an Indo X-Series, brand new they were like 600 street price. Spec's alright, nothing to write home about, usual mid-ranged X series with a Floyd Rose Special. Though at least they still have Duncan Designed instead of Jackson's Belcat Pickup like the WRX24M.
> 
> The Black one with Gold Hardware looks gorgeous though, if it plays well with no QC issue or finish flaw I'd pick it up.


This one is the natural gloss finish. It looks to be in mint condition. I do wish it was the black one though lol!


----------



## Wucan

Did Jackson put the Fishman Open Cores on any of their indo neck-throughs? I've only seen them in the bolt-ons so far.


----------



## Crumbling

No, only the Dinky modern has them so far, and that seems to be their experimental line, given that its the only model with EverTune as well


----------



## Wucan

Crumbling said:


> No, only the Dinky modern has them so far, and that seems to be their experimental line, given that its the only model with EverTune as well


I see. Charvel is also packing the Open Cores on some of their Tele-style models and they're quite a bit cheaper than the Dinkys... was hoping Jackson would at least bring some value by slapping them in the neck-thrus.


----------



## Crumbling

The Dinky Modern are MIK at Worlds, hence being more expensive than the Mexican Dinky and Charvel at Fender's plant. They're probably also made there so they don't have to touch their existing Indonesian/Mexican production for these type of models. You'd probably end up seeing them in a Chinese neck through before an Indo one, they seem to be pretty invested into their new Chinese factory.


----------



## groverj3

Crumbling said:


> The Dinky Modern are MIK at Worlds, hence being more expensive than the Mexican Dinky and Charvel at Fender's plant. They're probably also made there so they don't have to touch their existing Indonesian/Mexican production for these type of models. You'd probably end up seeing them in a Chinese neck through before an Indo one, they seem to be pretty invested into their new Chinese factory.


Does anyone know anything about which factory they're using in China? What else is made there, etc?

All I know is that it gets a CY serial. So, since the first is country and the second is factory, I'd gather its name must start with a Y?


----------



## Crumbling

Yeah, that's basically all we know. I think it might be a FMIC-only factory that they're training workers for, going by the Andertons Jackson/Charvel stream. The first segment is with the product manager (?) of Jackson and he went into it a little bit when he talked about the development of the Purple Mirror MF-1.


----------



## Wucan

Crumbling said:


> The Dinky Modern are MIK at Worlds, hence being more expensive than the Mexican Dinky and Charvel at Fender's plant. They're probably also made there so they don't have to touch their existing Indonesian/Mexican production for these type of models. You'd probably end up seeing them in a Chinese neck through before an Indo one, they seem to be pretty invested into their new Chinese factory.



Ah, didn't realize they were MIKs. Thought only the Wildcards were.


----------



## Crumbling

Everything with a full Ash body in the current line is MIK, aside from the Wildcards. So the Dinky Modern, the Dinky Ash, and the Jeff Loomis. The Dave Davidson WR7 (and some others) has an Ash top, but Mahogany wings, so its MII.


----------



## groverj3

groverj3 said:


> Does anyone know anything about which factory they're using in China? What else is made there, etc?
> 
> All I know is that it gets a CY serial. So, since the first is country and the second is factory, I'd gather its name must start with a Y?


I played a MIC pro series soloist, one of the rainbow crackle ones with a maple fretboard. Honestly, it looked better than the average guitar from the Indo factories they've been using for the past decade.

I know there is still a stigma against MIC guitars, especially when they command a roughly $1000 (or higher) pricetag. However, it's inevitable for most production to move there eventually. If it's some kind of Fender-owned or exclusive partner, then they're making way more off these than stuff in Indonesia and Korea.

One has to wonder where stuff will move after China, but I guess as long as it plays good then it's good.


----------



## groverj3

I just haven't felt inclined to buy a recent pro series.

I was all set to buy an SL7 this year, but I wanted something other than black. So, of course they do one in trans white with binding. While it's not black that's not really my jam either. Maybe next year, I guess.


----------



## manu80

Well the dean usa z will go


----------



## groverj3

Still working on that SL1. I've never seen this much corrosion on a guitar before. Including strap buttons, and all the wiring inside the cavity. Also, it's clear that it was reassembled from parts that were laying around since the block on the floyd is too long and you can't put the back plate back on without it essentially blocking the trem. It's 37mm, and they're supposed to come with a 32mm block. It fits, exactly, so the trem bottoms out on the back plate and you can't move it at all. One of the thirstiest ebony fretboards I've ever seen.

Why don't people take care of their shit? Luckily, I have the time and patience to restore it.

It still needs a level + crown job because those fret divots are gnarly. Also, I may need the trem post holes filled and redrilled because the high E is too close to the edge of the fretboard. The bridge is a little less than 1mm off-center. There's room in the route to fix that, and it's not unplayable.

I'm glad I got a super deal on it. And it looks killer and is playing pretty well at the moment despite those issues. So, worth putting in the work, I think.

[url=https://ibb.co/2vCfjNr]















[/URL]


----------



## groverj3

Some "after" shots, but still a work in progress.

[url=https://ibb.co/Lnvcnbp]











[/URL]


----------



## manu80

I’m also trying to figure the kahler nut on the rr. It’s ok once locked, stays in tune perfectly but you got to be 1 step lower before locking the nut to get in desired pitch. I may put a shim under the nut to raise the surface in contact with the strings and reduce the angle.
I even wonder if shouldnt put the 3 low strings like they are and the 3 high ones on the other side of the tuners...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's already modded, slap a string tree on there. 

Kahler makes (made?) an integrated string retainer and locking nut for these kinds of installs, but looks like the last guy just slapped a standard lock nut there. 

Some peoples' children.


----------



## groverj3

manu80 said:


> I’m also trying to figure the kahler nut on the rr. It’s ok once locked, stays in tune perfectly but you got to be 1 step lower before locking the nut to get in desired pitch. I may put a shim under the nut to raise the surface in contact with the strings and reduce the angle.
> I even wonder if shouldnt put the 3 low strings like they are and the 3 high ones on the other side of the tuners...
> View attachment 91954
> View attachment 91955
> View attachment 91956


That's because this isn't the original locking nut here. Someone put a floyd rose nut behind the normal nut, replacing the original Kahler one. I've seen it before. The Floyd nut locks more securely than the Kahler one, but the angle of the strings over it is not ideal.

You'll want to either raise it with some shims or use a string retaining bar behind it.


----------



## mastapimp

manu80 said:


> I’m also trying to figure the kahler nut on the rr. It’s ok once locked, stays in tune perfectly but you got to be 1 step lower before locking the nut to get in desired pitch. I may put a shim under the nut to raise the surface in contact with the strings and reduce the angle.
> I even wonder if shouldnt put the 3 low strings like they are and the 3 high ones on the other side of the tuners...
> View attachment 91954
> View attachment 91955
> View attachment 91956


That looks like a regular floyd nut and not a kahler nut. It's been thrown on after the fact.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

Kahler still make the integrated unit, if you wanted to swap back:

https://www.kahlerusa.com/guitar-tremolo-and-bridge/5513-string-lock-standard
https://www.kahlerusa.com/guitar-tremolo-and-bridge/5514-string-lock-pro

I have a (bashed up) 1986 Charvel Model 6 with an older variant, which still works well IMO.


----------



## Marked Man

Here is my Soloist SL2P Mahogany (poplar burl top). I am a sucker for natural finishes, to the point that I am having to force myself to buy guitars that are not natural or black or white, my old standbys...

Sounds great, quite full and beefy but with good definition. It has a surprisingly thick neck for a Soloist also, but is a major asset in this case. The Duncan Distortion set is staying. The setup was very good when I got it (slightly used), not sure if it was factory or not, but I tweaked it slightly and went to 4 Callham springs and Curt Mangan 10-46. Future mods include this guitar joining my new thing---the Titanium Club, in the form a 32 or maybe 37mm super fat block (from ebay) and FU Tone titanium claw. The difference the block makes on top end response is quite real. I tried titanium first in my Jackson Soloist Pro MIJ and was inspired....





Love the unbound neck for this one and excellent fretwork (better than a SL2Q I recently picked up, which has sharp edges but is otherwise great). This guitar is one a small handful of my guitars that works especially well for my early Dream Theater covers and early DT inspired originals.


----------



## manu80

thanks a lot guys !


----------



## groverj3

Marked Man said:


> Here is my Soloist SL2P Mahogany (poplar burl top). I am a sucker for natural finishes, to the point that I am having to force myself to buy guitars that are not natural or black or white, my old standbys...
> 
> Sounds great, quite full and beefy but with good definition. It has a surprisingly thick neck for a Soloist also, but is a major asset in this case. The Duncan Distortion set is staying. The setup was very good when I got it (slightly used), not sure if it was factory or not, but I tweaked it slightly and went to 4 Callham springs and Curt Mangan 10-46. Future mods include this guitar joining my new thing---the Titanium Club, in the form a 32 or maybe 37mm super fat block (from ebay) and FU Tone titanium claw. The difference the block makes on top end response is quite real. I tried titanium first in my Jackson Soloist Pro MIJ and was inspired....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the unbound neck for this one and excellent fretwork (better than a SL2Q I recently picked up, which has sharp edges but is otherwise great). This guitar is one a small handful of my guitars that works especially well for my early Dream Theater covers and early DT inspired originals.



Nice one there. I'll admit, I was biased against their Indonesian pro series models for a while, but it seems like they've improved over the years. Or at least gotten more consistent. You should swap the selector switch to the volume pot location, that would be really nice on this layout, I think.


----------



## manu80

Ordered the 5513.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Crumbling

Bah, Jahosy's King V ended up right back on the market, except this time for an extra 500 bucks.


----------



## mitou

groverj3 said:


> It still needs a level + crown job because those fret divots are gnarly. Also, I may need the trem post holes filled and redrilled because the high E is too close to the edge of the fretboard. The bridge is a little less than 1mm off-center. There's room in the route to fix that, and it's not unplayable.



Reaaaaally common problem on Soloists made in the years following the Fender takeover. Otherwise a nice looking SL1!


----------



## groverj3

mitou said:


> Reaaaaally common problem on Soloists made in the years following the Fender takeover. Otherwise a nice looking SL1!


I suspect that getting it sorted out will be less than $100. If so, I'm still waaaay under near price. I'll be a happy man. My patience for a defect like this is totally relative to how good of a deal I got on it. Plus, it looks great.


----------



## eaeolian

mitou said:


> Reaaaaally common problem on Soloists made in the years following the Fender takeover. Otherwise a nice looking SL1!


Yeah, that's certainly not the first time I've heard that. Seems to have something to do with when they moved to Corona.


----------



## manu80

corona was already a problem back then ??!!


----------



## groverj3

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, that's certainly not the first time I've heard that. Seems to have something to do with when they moved to Corona.


Interesting, my SL2H is the same era, only one year newer and didn't have this issue. However, when you pick up an SL1 for under a grand it usually signifies it's far from a case queen or that there is some kind of other defect.


----------



## groverj3

manu80 said:


> corona was already a problem back then ??!!


This took me way too long to get...


----------



## Mathemagician

Fuck I want so many Jackson’s right now. I wish that lower horn scallop that the Misha USA models have was more common. But damn I want more rhoads.


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> Bah, Jahosy's King V ended up right back on the market, except this time for an extra 500 bucks.


just saw it. tbf he did send it to a tech to clean up the fret ends.


----------



## Crumbling

jahosy said:


> just saw it. tbf he did send it to a tech to clean up the fret ends.


Yeah, but $500 is like a full refret territory though.


----------



## Marked Man

Crumbling said:


> Yeah, but $500 is like a full refret territory though.



You can get a full stainless refret for around $400 in my area, which I have done for several, including my faithful Charvel 650. Money well spent.


----------



## Crumbling

Marked Man said:


> You can get a full stainless refret for around $400 in my area, which I have done for several, including my faithful Charvel 650. Money well spent.


I'm (we're) Australian, so our prices tend to be a bit skewered. Setups are around the 80-100 AUD mark, but full refrets are only 400-500 depending on neck/binding and stainless or not


----------



## Crumbling

https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/eva...uitar-with-custom-lightning-finish/1270976074

Anyone has any idea what this is? The lighting sky graphic looks different from the Jackson USA one, custom job? JT-6 trem, but no Made In The USA on the headstock


----------



## Mechayoshi

Crumbling said:


> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/eva...uitar-with-custom-lightning-finish/1270976074
> 
> Anyone has any idea what this is? The lighting sky graphic looks different from the Jackson USA one, custom job? JT-6 trem, but no Made In The USA on the headstock


I'll give a better look when I'm not on mobile but fake? I didn't even see the neck joint so how do we know it's neck-thru? The head stock shape seemed wrong, why was there a volute, and the paint job I've seen on somewhere before...

Edit: here on various cheap guitars


----------



## mastapimp

Crumbling said:


> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/eva...uitar-with-custom-lightning-finish/1270976074
> 
> Anyone has any idea what this is? The lighting sky graphic looks different from the Jackson USA one, custom job? JT-6 trem, but no Made In The USA on the headstock



Looks very suspect. I have a soloist from the late 90s and it looks nothing like that. Wrong headstock shape, especially where the bass strings are appears too aggressive. My USA soloist says USA next to the logo and it's solid mother of pearl. Also, not used to seeing a volute or body binding on these kind of guitars. Paint job is not one of their standards. No serial number stamped on the end of the fretboard. Fretboard looks like rosewood rather than ebony.


----------



## jahosy

Even the case looks suspect ... never have i seen a logo of that size printed.


----------



## jahosy

EDIT.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Just a pic of my boring black soloist on the couch. It's such a great player.


----------



## mmr007

MASS DEFECT said:


> Just a pic of my boring black soloist on the couch. It's such a great player.
> 
> View attachment 92097


Can you point out the boring part? I must have missed it


----------



## manu80

I found a KE2. Crossing fingers. Blue bengal is killer


----------



## manu80

MASS DEFECT said:


> Just a pic of my boring black soloist on the couch. It's such a great player.
> 
> View attachment 92097



reverse headstock is never boring ! We need more !


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> Just a pic of my boring black soloist on the couch. It's such a great player.
> 
> View attachment 92097


It might just be black, but a black soloist is always good looking. Also it's reverse headstock. That's pretty rad.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

mmr007 said:


> Can you point out the boring part? I must have missed it



I love that it's black and iconic like how I look at a black beauty les paul custom.

It's just that I posted the same pic in a modern guitarist group in FB and people piled up on it saying it looks boring and old. Too bad Jackson isnt currently taking my request for an AAA Quilt single pickup soloist with MOP ghost shark inlays and matching reversed headstock. It wont be as crazy as the tops on their Mayones but I have "less modern" tastes. A black soloist is just classic.


----------



## 73647k

MASS DEFECT said:


> people piled up on it saying it looks boring and old


----------



## mmr007

There are thousands of pretty guitars but there is nothing more classic than a black superstrat with dual EMGs neck thru w/ebony board, binding on neck and headstock, reverse headstock and a floyd....better than sex. I'm not sure if that says more about the quality of women I date or the quality of guitars I own but you get the point.

Forget about facebook and just keep posting here.

By the way what EMG set did you put in there?


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

MASS DEFECT said:


> I love that it's black and iconic like how I look at a black beauty les paul custom.
> 
> It's just that I posted the same pic in a modern guitarist group in FB and people piled up on it saying it looks boring and old. Too bad Jackson isnt currently taking my request for an AAA Quilt single pickup soloist with MOP ghost shark inlays and matching reversed headstock. It wont be as crazy as the tops on their Mayones but I have "less modern" tastes. A black soloist is just classic.



Yeah fuck that, as the resident fancy wood hater give me a flat black contoured top over some pretty maple thing any day. I'm not a soloist guy but damn, EMGs with poles look good af in the right guitar and you've got it. The solid black look with sharkfins is only "dated " and "boring" bc it was iconic for so long. It's a beast.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

mmr007 said:


> By the way what EMG set did you put in there?



My favorite HetSet. Thick and crunchy. Can't be beat especially with Mesa Mark amps. It's like they are made for each other.





TheBolivianSniper said:


> Yeah fuck that, as the resident fancy wood hater give me a flat black contoured top over some pretty maple thing any day. I'm not a soloist guy but damn, EMGs with poles look good af in the right guitar and you've got it. The solid black look with sharkfins is only "dated " and "boring" bc it was iconic for so long. It's a beast.



Thanks! I have another one but it's satin black with sterling silver sharks. 

I prefer solid colors, too.


----------



## gnoll

MASS DEFECT said:


> It's just that I posted the same pic in a modern guitarist group in FB and people piled up on it saying it looks boring and old.



Whaaaat.....


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> I love that it's black and iconic like how I look at a black beauty les paul custom.
> 
> It's just that I posted the same pic in a modern guitarist group in FB and people piled up on it saying it looks boring and old. Too bad Jackson isnt currently taking my request for an AAA Quilt single pickup soloist with MOP ghost shark inlays and matching reversed headstock. It wont be as crazy as the tops on their Mayones but I have "less modern" tastes. A black soloist is just classic.


I'm glad that this place is still reasonably active. There are far fewer dicks than in any Facebook group. Also, people around here tend to write comprehensible posts. Some of the guitar Facebook groups out there are painful to read through.


----------



## Crumbling

Deal alert I guess. There's a Rhoads Professional Pro up on Facebook Marketplace in Sydney for $400, wings are a bit beat up and the JT-590 is replaced with a Gotoh, but otherwise seems to be in good shape. Seller won't ship though


----------



## Viginez

Crumbling said:


> and the JT-590 is replaced with a Gotoh


usually those are replaced with a schaller, the gotoh is much larger.


----------



## Crumbling

Viginez said:


> usually those are replaced with a schaller, the gotoh is much larger.


Picture has a Gotoh Floyd, I'm not sure if it was a drop-in replacement or did he take it to a luthier to get the the post filled and redrilled. OFR-sized Floyd don't intonate properly on lower tuning using Schaller-sized post dimension IIRC.


----------



## groverj3

Crumbling said:


> Picture has a Gotoh Floyd, I'm not sure if it was a drop-in replacement or did he take it to a luthier to get the the post filled and redrilled. OFR-sized Floyd don't intonate properly on lower tuning using Schaller-sized post dimension IIRC.


Definitely sounds like an example of a more complicated and expensive fix that doesn't add much over the cheaper and less complicated solution. Guitarists are a weird bunch.


----------



## Crumbling

Not in Australia. The Schaller is twice the cost of the Gotoh here, and I'm pretty sure you can get the holes redrilled for less than the price difference.


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> Picture has a Gotoh Floyd, I'm not sure if it was a drop-in replacement or did he take it to a luthier to get the the post filled and redrilled. OFR-sized Floyd don't intonate properly on lower tuning using Schaller-sized post dimension IIRC.



Any links? Can't find the listing ,....


----------



## xzacx

MASS DEFECT said:


> It's just that I posted the same pic in a modern guitarist group in FB and people piled up on it saying it looks boring and old.



Next time remind them that a lot more good and meaningful music has been recorded on boring black Soloists than anything burl or blue and quilted.


----------



## Crumbling

jahosy said:


> Any links? Can't find the listing ,....


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/748471642529385/


----------



## Viginez

Crumbling said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/748471642529385/


seems like its modded, the route enlarged. wouldn't buy it blindly


----------



## mastapimp

Viginez said:


> seems like its modded, the route enlarged. wouldn't buy it blindly


I don't think the route is changed...it has the end of the trem where it meets the lower post overlapping the route. Looks like the original floyd route is intact and the larger gotoh is in its place. The gotoh bridge has the same post spacing but is slightly wider and that lower post edge sticks out instead of a rounded floyd. Look at the zoomed-in picture of the bridge placement and you'll see that the tremolo doesn't match the route.


----------



## Viginez

it's not the width, it's the length that is routed larger, where the bolts end, you can see how wonky the route is there.


----------



## eaeolian

groverj3 said:


> I'm glad that this place is still reasonably active. There are far fewer dicks than in any Facebook group. Also, people around here tend to write comprehensible posts. Some of the guitar Facebook groups out there are painful to read through.



Ah, how things have changed from when this place had like 20K users. 

Also, there is never, ever, anything old and boring about a black Soloist with binding and sharks. The word they're looking for is iconic.


----------



## mastapimp

Viginez said:


> it's not the width, it's the length that is routed larger, where the bolts end, you can see how wonky the route is there.


I can kinda see what you mean. It looks like on the low E string lock screw is so far back it's been dinging the edge of the route. I guess I would request some closeup picks of that area or just ask if it's been rerouted.


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/748471642529385/


thanks. good price as a side project... hmmm


----------



## ScatteredDimension

Can someone help me with the model of this -96 Jackson. I'm about to pull the trigger on it and just for curiosity I'd like to know the full specs  The seller has it listed as Jackson reverse dinky -96 (MIJ). Is that the official name of the model? Thanks in advance! Didn't want to start a new thread for this...


----------



## Edika

I had a NGD for this but I'll post it again. The guitar sounds great. I'm not sure what contributes to this sounding as clear as it does, bolt on construction, pickups, wood choice, but it's the first 7 string I've had I'm enjoying as much playing on the 7th string and the rest of the strings without constantly tweaking my amps.


----------



## Crumbling

jahosy said:


> thanks. good price as a side project... hmmm


He won't ship though, but it hasn't sold yet. Would've been a good roadtrip during the easter long weekend


----------



## manu80

ScatteredDimension said:


> Can someone help me with the model of this -96 Jackson. I'm about to pull the trigger on it and just for curiosity I'd like to know the full specs  The seller has it listed as Jackson reverse dinky -96 (MIJ). Is that the official name of the model? Thanks in advance! Didn't want to start a new thread for this...
> View attachment 92230
> View attachment 92232



yeah looks like a japan (the mark of the japan sticker on the neck bottom) Dinky.


----------



## Viginez

ScatteredDimension said:


> Can someone help me with the model of this -96 Jackson. I'm about to pull the trigger on it and just for curiosity I'd like to know the full specs  The seller has it listed as Jackson reverse dinky -96 (MIJ). Is that the official name of the model? Thanks in advance! Didn't want to start a new thread for this...
> View attachment 92230
> View attachment 92232


it looks like it has a licenced FR and cheap pickups, doubt it's MIJ, but not sure.


----------



## Crumbling

Viginez said:


> it looks like it has a licenced FR and cheap pickups, doubt it's MIJ, but not sure.


The JS were made in Japan for a year or two, and the licensed Floyd is the JT-500, like on the Performers


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> He won't ship though, but it hasn't sold yet. Would've been a good roadtrip during the easter long weekend


I was planning to get a friend from Sydney to pick it up for me, but was too late. Seller was on his way to meet the buyer. Now sold. $400 AUD is definitely a good deal, even in its current condition.


----------



## mlp187

Viginez said:


> it looks like it has a licenced FR and cheap pickups, doubt it's MIJ, but not sure.


I’ve had MIJ Jackson’s from the 90’s and early 2000’s with licensed Floyds and “Duncan Designed” pickups. They are definitely out there. Great guitars, and the pickups were decent too. Just FYI, in case that has put you off from any purchases.


----------



## mastapimp

ScatteredDimension said:


> Can someone help me with the model of this -96 Jackson. I'm about to pull the trigger on it and just for curiosity I'd like to know the full specs  The seller has it listed as Jackson reverse dinky -96 (MIJ). Is that the official name of the model? Thanks in advance! Didn't want to start a new thread for this...
> View attachment 92230
> View attachment 92232


Looks like a DR5. As others have pointed out, the made in japan sticker was removed. I have a 1996 KE3 that had the sticker in that same neck location. 

As for the serial, here's guidance from a Jackson forum:
For import models:

-Most Japanese-made bolt-ons bear a neckplate with a 6-digit serial number similar to the USA models. These are easily separated from their USA counterparts by the fact that the Imports do not have the Jackson address on the neck plate. There were a few Japanese-made models that did not have a neckplate (a Kelly model and I think the import JJ model).
The serial numbers of import models indicate which year they were made by the first number: A 6-digit number starting with 0 means 1990, starting with 1 means 1991, 2 means 1992, etc all the way up to 1995, which will start with a 5.
Sometime in 1996, Jackson went to what are known as the "96" serials, where every bolt-on serial made in Japan started with "96". The serial number also had 7 numbers at this point. There are some serials that start with "97" and "98" as well, but they all have 7 digits.

*If you have a bolt-on Jackson that only says "Jackson" on the head, and the serial number starts with 96, 97, or 98, it was made in Japan in 1998.

*If you have a bolt-on Jackson that says "Professional" on the head, and the serial number starts with 96, then it was made in 96 or 97.

*If you have a bolt-on Jackson that says "Professional" on the head and the serial number starts with 98, you have a parts mutt - possibly a swapped neck or neckplate.


----------



## mastapimp

Viginez said:


> it looks like it has a licenced FR and cheap pickups, doubt it's MIJ, but not sure.


The MIJ professional series came with licensed floyds and duncan-designed pickups. The sticker mark looks consistent with my MIJ professional jackson.


----------



## groverj3

Crumbling said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/748471642529385/


This is exactly what I'm talking about when I always say the Gotoh is not always a drop in replacement.

The base plate does not fit on the treble side of the route. The route needs to be "squared off."

The bolts out the back won't fit, depending on your tuning and intonation. Luckily, for that issue you can just use the shorter ones from an OFR.


----------



## groverj3

eaeolian said:


> Ah, how things have changed from when this place had like 20K users.
> 
> Also, there is never, ever, anything old and boring about a black Soloist with binding and sharks. The word they're looking for is iconic.


I feel like I went on hiatus when the numbers started dropping and they probably moved to Instagram, Facebook, Reddit, etc.

When I came back this year I was kind of amazed how many fewer regulars there are now.

I do miss all the guitar pr0n. Crazy custom stuff every day. However, this is still the best place for guitar chat!


----------



## Crumbling

jahosy said:


> I was planning to get a friend from Sydney to pick it up for me, but was too late. Seller was on his way to meet the buyer. Now sold. $400 AUD is definitely a good deal, even in its current condition.


Yeah, bit of a shame to miss out on that. I saw the ad when it just went up and hit up the seller immediately, but he wanted cash. I have family members in Sydney, but they're like 50k away and it seemed a bit unreasonable to ask them to make the round trip. Oh well, I managed to get a great deal on an Edwards Greeny the other day, guess I can afford to miss out on this one.

This wasn't the first Rhoads Pro to be sold at a reasonable price either. Start of last year down in Melbourne one sold for 700. But start of last year 2k for a RR1 or DK1 was pretty standard as well, and the Bolted Steel KE2 in Perth took like a good 9 months to sell


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> Yeah, bit of a shame to miss out on that. I saw the ad when it just went up and hit up the seller immediately, but he wanted cash. I have family members in Sydney, but they're like 50k away and it seemed a bit unreasonable to ask them to make the round trip. Oh well, I managed to get a great deal on an Edwards Greeny the other day, guess I can afford to miss out on this one.
> 
> This wasn't the first Rhoads Pro to be sold at a reasonable price either. Start of last year down in Melbourne one sold for 700. But start of last year 2k for a RR1 or DK1 was pretty standard as well, and the Bolted Steel KE2 in Perth took like a good 9 months to sell


excellent score on that Edwards! they're great guitars 

I've been checking FB and Gumtree daily for any Jackson guitars strange that I couldn't see any of these sales due to my location (melb) only showed up when I changed location to Sydney. will keep looking. 

anyway my SL27 EX has been on layby in Perth for about a month now lol due to poor financial planning on my part. should be getting her in next week  that'll soften the blow on missing out on the Rhoads pro haha


----------



## Crumbling

You have to rotate out all the major cities to check, but that's my morning routine now. The guitar buying/selling group often has good stuffs as well, I see more deals on there than on the public Marketplace listing.

And yeah, they're great, I've had the chance to play a couple of the LPs and they were fantastic, especially compared to their retail price. I was eyeing a RR24 originally after selling off my DK2S and DK2M, but the seller had it on USD by accident, and ended up leaving it at USD since he was getting offers from oversea buyers as well. This Edward came up, and the price was pretty good, especially now that Alexi's death bloated up the price of every Edwards and LTD Alexi by 50%. It had a neck humbucker and tone pot/3 way switch added though, so it doesn't scratch the 1 hum itch, but it plays well enough to have me GASing for a pink sawtooth now, unless Jackson release something like a Mirror King V or Warrior next year.


----------



## mungiisi

Few years ago, I paid 550 USD for a black 1994 Rhoads Professional Pro. It was located in NY, USA if my memory serves me right. Talk about a deal...

Sadly I sold the guitar later. The neck was one of the comfiest I've had on a Jackson. I used to have a Ferrari Red SL1 from 2001ish (paid 650 EUR, from ebay), it also had very very nice neck. Probably the Jackson speedneck? The SL1 was in a very bad condition so I let that go. Would've needed at least fretjob, the paintjob indicated that the guitar probably was exposed to severe heat at some point.

BTW, the Jackson ET7 that was released yesterday day is highly tempting. To bad it doesn't have the BKP Juggernauts by default.


----------



## kingpinMS3

I just got a 2020 Charvel from MF a few weeks ago. God, what an absolute workhorse of a guitar.

sounds great, plays great. absolutely solid thing.


----------



## Marked Man

kingpinMS3 said:


> I just got a 2020 Charvel from MF a few weeks ago. God, what an absolute workhorse of a guitar.
> 
> sounds great, plays great. absolutely solid thing.



Value is just about unbeatable! I am likewise very happy with by MIM Ash charvel, which has an absolutely PERFECT neck, fretwork, and ebony board. I switched to a Bill & Becky L500XL at the bridge just to have something different (inspired by Nuno's early '90s tone) and it KICKS! I dig the six pack wiring also.


----------



## Mechayoshi

ScatteredDimension said:


> Can someone help me with the model of this -96 Jackson. I'm about to pull the trigger on it and just for curiosity I'd like to know the full specs  The seller has it listed as Jackson reverse dinky -96 (MIJ). Is that the official name of the model? Thanks in advance! Didn't want to start a new thread for this...
> View attachment 92230
> View attachment 92232


JS30DK

This model existed from 00s to about 2009ish. Since yours has a Japanese serial it's earlier 00s. If that's a JT-580 it's not bad. As others have pointed out many Professional models in the 90s had them. Can't personally relate how the CVR pickups in that sound however.


----------



## manu80

Incoming.... crossing fingers...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

manu80 said:


> View attachment 92394
> Incoming.... crossing fingers...



YOOOOOOOOOO (except the pickups)


----------



## manu80

yeah don't know yet what to expect. I can put it back in duncan, or try the SD Loomis....but i'm a bit done with active Pu's.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

manu80 said:


> View attachment 92394
> Incoming.... crossing fingers...


Bring on the spandex!!!


----------



## Blytheryn

manu80 said:


> View attachment 92394
> Incoming.... crossing fingers...



this is so ubelievably tight


----------



## eaeolian

ScatteredDimension said:


> Can someone help me with the model of this -96 Jackson. I'm about to pull the trigger on it and just for curiosity I'd like to know the full specs  The seller has it listed as Jackson reverse dinky -96 (MIJ). Is that the official name of the model? Thanks in advance! Didn't want to start a new thread for this...
> View attachment 92230
> View attachment 92232



MIJ DX10. Probably 2002-ish? (the 96 in the serial has nothing to do with the year.)

Should be a quality guitar - that trem isn't actually horrible, even.


----------



## groverj3

eaeolian said:


> MIJ DX10. Probably 2002-ish? (the 96 in the serial has nothing to do with the year.)
> 
> Should be a quality guitar - that trem isn't actually horrible, even.


Isn't the DX10D 24 frets?


----------



## Crumbling

eaeolian said:


> MIJ DX10. Probably 2002-ish? (the 96 in the serial has nothing to do with the year.)
> 
> Should be a quality guitar - that trem isn't actually horrible, even.


DX10 came with Duncan Designed


----------



## mastapimp

groverj3 said:


> Isn't the DX10D 24 frets?


I'm changing my opinion now that you called out the frets. It's a JS30.
There's an identical guitar on reverb for $300

Also in the 2002 catalog on the jackson website...same pickups/bridge/hardware


----------



## Samark

Few nice Jacksons on Reverb (can't believe the price of the At Pro Soloist - should've kept mine!)

https://reverb.com/au/item/39889952...p-soloist-archtop-vintage-1990-metallic-black

https://reverb.com/au/item/39937088-jackson-soloist-archtop-1991-92-trans-amber

https://reverb.com/au/item/36526896-jackson-dinky-archtop-custom-shop-namm-1993


----------



## groverj3

Samark said:


> Few nice Jacksons on Reverb (can't believe the price of the At Pro Soloist - should've kept mine!)
> 
> https://reverb.com/au/item/39889952...p-soloist-archtop-vintage-1990-metallic-black
> 
> https://reverb.com/au/item/39937088-jackson-soloist-archtop-1991-92-trans-amber
> 
> https://reverb.com/au/item/36526896-jackson-dinky-archtop-custom-shop-namm-1993


Used Jackson prices are just stupid right now.

The black one has messed up binding and the Professional has a chunk missing out of the headstock.

At least the NAMM guitar is something rare and in good shape. That might actually not be completely insane price-wise.


----------



## manu80

Same goes for Peavey/evh guitars. Saw a korean peavey wolfgang at 1300 euros yesterday...yeah sure...
Some pre owned Pros jackson are as expensive as USA sometimes.
The green one you're showing belongs to a french fan i know


----------



## manu80

Just in
Will try it asap and come back about the lace pu’s


----------



## groverj3

manu80 said:


> View attachment 92438
> View attachment 92439
> Just in
> Will try it asap and come back about the lace pu’s


Rad. Blue bengal for the win.


----------



## Spicypickles

I’m not big on the bengal finishes but it looks good in a darker color IMO.


----------



## manu80

So I tried the Lace pu's. Really like the cleans, but with distortion, they sound muddy to me, lack of precision a bit..


----------



## eaeolian

mastapimp said:


> I'm changing my opinion now that you called out the frets. It's a JS30.
> There's an identical guitar on reverb for $300
> 
> Also in the 2002 catalog on the jackson website...same pickups/bridge/hardware


Yeah, that was a "duh!" moment.


----------



## Edika

manu80 said:


> So I tried the Lace pu's. Really like the cleans, but with distortion, they sound muddy to me, lack of precision a bit..



What? It sounds muddy with distortion? The guitar is no good and you should sell it immediatley...to me preferrably


----------



## Millul

That blue bengal Krelly is spectacular!

WHY did I sell my SL1??? Do any of you guys know???


----------



## manu80

Well i sold 3jackson back in the day that i regret.. mustaine pro, ke-1, y2kv....
So yeah me too, why ? Especially when you see prices now....
My only grail would be a kv1/2 in korina

Guess that the kelly snakeskin that i should have got would have been cool too but the blue bengal slays...

soon a group picture


----------



## groverj3

Millul said:


> That blue bengal Krelly is spectacular!
> 
> WHY did I sell my SL1??? Do any of you guys know???


I have many skills, unfortunately mind reading is not one of them!

Hopefully I'll have my SL1 back from repairs shortly and I can give it a proper NGD thread.


----------



## Mathemagician

Millul said:


> That blue bengal Krelly is spectacular!
> 
> WHY did I sell my SL1??? Do any of you guys know???



GAS + a Moment of weakness is a hell of a combination.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Where do you guys find these kickass Jacksons? I've seen so many that are literally perfect like that Bengal Kelly, some of the blood splatter stuff, swirls, but when I go to try and find any they just aren't anywhere to be found. I'm making my next guitar a USA Jackson for sure (so I can't buy one any time soon) but I have no idea where to find them. 

How do they stack up with ESP Japan? I've only seriously owned one high quality guitar and while it feels light years ahead of any LTD or production guitar I've played outside of my mockingbird, I'm not sure what I should be looking for when I eventually have the cash saved.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Where do you guys find these kickass Jacksons? I've seen so many that are literally perfect like that Bengal Kelly, some of the blood splatter stuff, swirls, but when I go to try and find any they just aren't anywhere to be found. I'm making my next guitar a USA Jackson for sure (so I can't buy one any time soon) but I have no idea where to find them.
> 
> How do they stack up with ESP Japan? I've only seriously owned one high quality guitar and while it feels light years ahead of any LTD or production guitar I've played outside of my mockingbird, I'm not sure what I should be looking for when I eventually have the cash saved.


you won't find the really good shit on reverb generally. Pretty much have to cruise multiple fb groups.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> you won't find the really good shit on reverb generally. Pretty much have to cruise multiple fb groups.



Damn I was hoping not to have to go that route bc I hate Facebook but if it's where they are it's where they are. Do good things like that HSS Kahler Rhoads and the more rare shapes come up a bit or is it just SL2s and Misha sigs?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Damn I was hoping not to have to go that route bc I hate Facebook but if it's where they are it's where they are. Do good things like that HSS Kahler Rhoads and the more rare shapes come up a bit or is it just SL2s and Misha sigs?


depends on the groups. There was a custom shop rhoad warrior 7 that popped up recently. The less common stuff doesn't pop up often, and when it does people snatch it up quick. That rhoad warrior 7 was sold in under a day.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

KnightBrolaire said:


> depends on the groups. There was a custom shop rhoad warrior 7 that popped up recently. The less common stuff doesn't pop up often, and when it does people snatch it up quick. That rhoad warrior 7 was sold in under a day.



Looks like I'm gonna be staying on there for a while. I eagerly await the day I have a solid job, the time, and the skills to appreciate something like that. 

Thanks for the tips, are there any groups where it's more common to find good stuff? I know nothing about the used Jackson market so all help is very much appreciated.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be staying on there for a while. I eagerly await the day I have a solid job, the time, and the skills to appreciate something like that.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, are there any groups where it's more common to find good stuff? I know nothing about the used Jackson market so all help is very much appreciated.


the jackson specific groups are usually your best bet. Otherwise you could check out big selling groups like music gear exchange and advanced guitars/gear trading. If you're looking for pointys then check out the pointy guitars group or some related group.


----------



## groverj3

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Where do you guys find these kickass Jacksons? I've seen so many that are literally perfect like that Bengal Kelly, some of the blood splatter stuff, swirls, but when I go to try and find any they just aren't anywhere to be found. I'm making my next guitar a USA Jackson for sure (so I can't buy one any time soon) but I have no idea where to find them.
> 
> How do they stack up with ESP Japan? I've only seriously owned one high quality guitar and while it feels light years ahead of any LTD or production guitar I've played outside of my mockingbird, I'm not sure what I should be looking for when I eventually have the cash saved.


The Jackson USA Facebook group has a lot of members and stuff changes hands pretty frequently. There are some really fanboyish people there though, and some boomer dads. However, it's one of the better guitar Facebook groups.

As far as how the quality compares to ESP Japan. That's tough to judge, as I'm not SUPER up on their stuff. Being seemingly rarer than USA Jacksons. Personally, the examples I've played have been comparable. Jackson doesn't do the crazy stuff you see from ESP (anymore, they have done weird/crazy stuff in the past). I think the general concensus that exists out there is that ESP Japan is more consistent than USA Jackson. Jackson has a few eras of production with their own quirks. Usually defined by where their custom/USA shop is located.

The Jackson Custom Shop has a reputation for "surprises." Colors being weird one-offs, dealer runs that get mysterious extra guitars (likely due to messing up the build, starting over, and shipping out both guitars), etc.

Current era custom/USA stuff has been more consistent, but also more limited in options as the shop is completely swamped with orders and they're turning down work to get through the backlog of "SL2H in this color, that color, etc." They probably hit a low point in the late 90s and early 00s. Though, my SL2H from 2006 is the best guitar I've ever played.


----------



## /wrists

These are Japanese Jacksons from the early 2000's.


----------



## Dooky

Millul said:


> That blue bengal Krelly is spectacular!
> 
> WHY did I sell my SL1??? Do any of you guys know???


Catastrophic brain fart??


----------



## Samark

groverj3 said:


> The Jackson USA Facebook group has a lot of members and stuff changes hands pretty frequently. There are some really fanboyish people there though, and some boomer dads. However, it's one of the better guitar Facebook groups.
> 
> As far as how the quality compares to ESP Japan. That's tough to judge, as I'm not SUPER up on their stuff. Being seemingly rarer than USA Jacksons. Personally, the examples I've played have been comparable. Jackson doesn't do the crazy stuff you see from ESP (anymore, they have done weird/crazy stuff in the past). I think the general concensus that exists out there is that ESP Japan is more consistent than USA Jackson. Jackson has a few eras of production with their own quirks. Usually defined by where their custom/USA shop is located.
> 
> The Jackson Custom Shop has a reputation for "surprises." Colors being weird one-offs, dealer runs that get mysterious extra guitars (likely due to messing up the build, starting over, and shipping out both guitars), etc.
> 
> Current era custom/USA stuff has been more consistent, but also more limited in options as the shop is completely swamped with orders and they're turning down work to get through the backlog of "SL2H in this color, that color, etc." They probably hit a low point in the late 90s and early 00s. Though, my SL2H from 2006 is the best guitar I've ever played.



The FB group is pretty good and there are heaps of gems there. Most of the guys are ex-JCFonline - seems like they all migrated to FB as JCF is almost dead.

Some nice ones from the group:


----------



## 1b4n3z

Yeah that group is quite representative of the society as a whole - about three guys own like 80% of all custom Jacksons 

Here's a Dinky I haven't posted there yet (90's goodies)

(For some reason that group had a lot of guns in it so I included one as well)


----------



## narad

1b4n3z said:


> Yeah that group is quite representative of the society as a whole - about three guys own like 80% of all custom Jacksons
> 
> Here's a Dinky I haven't posted there yet (90's goodies)
> 
> (For some reason that group had a lot of guns in it so I included one as well)



Hell yea!


----------



## manu80

Full flame !!! nice !


----------



## groverj3

1b4n3z said:


> Yeah that group is quite representative of the society as a whole - about three guys own like 80% of all custom Jacksons
> 
> Here's a Dinky I haven't posted there yet (90's goodies)
> 
> (For some reason that group had a lot of guns in it so I included one as well)


Beautiful Dinky.

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that group is responsible for the insane used market for USA Jacksons currently, and the price hikes. Someone on there is receiving a new custom shop guitar seemingly weekly, and whenever a dealer posts something they just got in a member buys it in about an hour.

I miss JCFOnline. It was kind of my second guitar forum back in the day after this place. Basically a ghost town now.

The thing I don't like about the J/C fanboys though (yes, I'm aware I could count as one, since I only own Jacksons) is that many have developed this weird obsession with various time periods, getting original parts (even when those parts are of questionable quality), and turning those groups into more "collecter centric" than "player centric." It's a lot of what I don't like about the "vintage" gear collectors, and they drive up prices for the rest of us plebs out here.

There's a dude on there who owns like 50 custom shop models, and frequently takes pictures of them posing by his BMW that he also never uses. It's a bit ridiculous. But hey, whatever makes you happy, I guess.


----------



## eaeolian

That amber SLAT with the topmount Floyd is the shiznit.


----------



## 1b4n3z

groverj3 said:


> Beautiful Dinky.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that group is responsible for the insane used market for USA Jacksons currently, and the price hikes. Someone on there is receiving a new custom shop guitar seemingly weekly, and whenever a dealer posts something they just got in a member buys it in about an hour.
> 
> I miss JCFOnline. It was kind of my second guitar forum back in the day after this place. Basically a ghost town now.
> 
> [...]



Thanks!

I agree it's getting ridiculous. I don't mind your random hopeful with a 5k+ price tag on a nice custom, but now even the run of the mill production stuff list at $2500 or more. I paid $1700 new for an SL2H in 2008 and I had to send it back 'cos it was crap  Inflation doesn't really tell the whole story as it's by definition general price level change.

I see a reinforcement loop going on there in the FB group (or several) where a couple of forum favourite vendors market their pricey stock stuff and then poof - Reverb goes off the rails. Which in turn proves the ask price was 'right' because of all the others. 

Well I guess my Jacksons are now worth a lot more than I paid for them, but then I couldn't buy anything in their place


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

groverj3 said:


> Beautiful Dinky.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that group is responsible for the insane used market for USA Jacksons currently, and the price hikes. Someone on there is receiving a new custom shop guitar seemingly weekly, and whenever a dealer posts something they just got in a member buys it in about an hour.
> 
> I miss JCFOnline. It was kind of my second guitar forum back in the day after this place. Basically a ghost town now.
> 
> The thing I don't like about the J/C fanboys though (yes, I'm aware I could count as one, since I only own Jacksons) is that many have developed this weird obsession with various time periods, getting original parts (even when those parts are of questionable quality), and turning those groups into more "collecter centric" than "player centric." It's a lot of what I don't like about the "vintage" gear collectors, and they drive up prices for the rest of us plebs out here.
> 
> There's a dude on there who owns like 50 custom shop models, and frequently takes pictures of them posing by his BMW that he also never uses. It's a bit ridiculous. But hey, whatever makes you happy, I guess.



Yeah that's just insane. I'm always a player first and yeah I have an eye for the extravagant but still, considering the prices you can pick up stuff on a similar level like a Mayones or Skervesen for around 3k if you're not going too insane, 4.5k for a plain white KE2 is dumb


----------



## MASS DEFECT

1b4n3z said:


> Yeah that group is quite representative of the society as a whole - about three guys own like 80% of all custom Jacksons
> 
> Here's a Dinky I haven't posted there yet (90's goodies)
> 
> (For some reason that group had a lot of guns in it so I included one as well)



Oh boy....that is niiiice. Is the color more of brown trans black or does it have a dark greenish tint to it in person?


----------



## 1b4n3z

MASS DEFECT said:


> Oh boy....that is niiiice. Is the color more of brown trans black or does it have a dark greenish tint to it in person?



It's so hard to say - depends on lighting. I'd say my newer Jacksons are more purple tinted whereas this particular Dinky is more brown.


----------



## Edika

I'm a member of the Jackson USA group and it did increase my GAS at one point for Jackson USA's. But yeah some people are a bit too much there and the collector aspect really annoys me so I don't follow the page as much. Plus at some point some members where continuously flaunting their guns which Infind distasteful to say the least. 

I mean if you're big on your guns that's fine. We have members here that are too but there's a specific thread for them to show them off without I or other members that are completely uninterested to stay clear.


----------



## groverj3

Edika said:


> I'm a member of the Jackson USA group and it did increase my GAS at one point for Jackson USA's. But yeah some people are a bit too much there and the collector aspect really annoys me so I don't follow the page as much. Plus at some point some members where continuously flaunting their guns which Infind distasteful to say the least.
> 
> I mean if you're big on your guns that's fine. We have members here that are too but there's a specific thread for them to show them off without I or other members that are completely uninterested to stay clear.


That group has some good guitar pr0n but it's pretty tacky at times.

There's literally a member there who posts video of his tigers (or lions?).

Several lawyers who don't play, but own 20 custom guitars, etc.

However, it's probably the best way to find these rare guitars, and most of the members aren't so over the top. I just remember the ridiculous ones.


----------



## narad

You can't be surprised that the types of people that own tigers also own Jackson guitars.


----------



## groverj3

narad said:


> You can't be surprised that the types of people that own tigers also own Jackson guitars.


The guy is a former endorsee that was dropped after FMIC bought them out as well. They're an entertaining bunch around those parts.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Just when I thought I was done buying another guitar, Just made an offer for a Charvel 475 Desert Crackle. Any one know how much they go for now a days?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I just imagine most of the people who post the coolest CS stuff on the Jackson USA Fb group only play Bon Jovi and Def Lepard type of stuff. Total dad rock fans.


----------



## 73647k

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Just when I thought I was done buying another guitar, Just made an offer for a Charvel 475 Desert Crackle. Any one know how much they go for now a days?



This guitar was my introduction into Charvel and Jackson, wish I still had it. Post some pics if you do end up buying it. I'd be willing to spend somewhere around $800 on one of these in decent shape


----------



## maliciousteve

groverj3 said:


> Used Jackson prices are just stupid right now.
> 
> The black one has messed up binding and the Professional has a chunk missing out of the headstock.
> 
> At least the NAMM guitar is something rare and in good shape. That might actually not be completely insane price-wise.



I don't get the silly price rises recently. For years you could pick up a great USA or Custom Shop model used for around £900 - £1300 over here. They'd take forever to shift too. 

I think it may be down to rich middle aged collectors buying these up then asking 300% more when selling them on.

A shame because I absolutely love Jackson but I couldn't justify the prices any more, New or Used.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

maliciousteve said:


> I don't get the silly price rises recently. For years you could pick up a great USA or Custom Shop model used for around £900 - £1300 over here. They'd take forever to shift too.
> 
> I think it may be down to rich middle aged collectors buying these up then asking 300% more when selling them on.
> 
> A shame because I absolutely love Jackson but I couldn't justify the prices any more, New or Used.



It's gotten so much more difficult to get new USA Jacksons that it's driven the used market to almost new pricing. 

Back when you could grab a new production USA model for under $2k or put in a CS order for $3k whenever you wanted, used stuff was a much tougher sell. 

Now, you're looking at over $2.5k at least, and good luck finding anything in stock, and if you do, it's in black, and you can't barely even put in a CS order, no matter how much you want to spend. 

As for the catalyst, you can thank some shakeups in FMIC management which lead to more money being put into the brand which brought on a heck of a lot of popular new artists and the sales that followed.


----------



## Millul

1b4n3z said:


> It's so hard to say - depends on lighting. I'd say my newer Jacksons are more purple tinted whereas this particular Dinky is more brown.



This picture is unbelievable...!


----------



## John

Here's my old Soloist. No frills, simple and to the point for getting the job done when I had it:


----------



## skullfxr

Here are two of my MIJ Jacksons that I recently photographed. 

DK2m and DK2.

On the DK2 I went with the white pickups, rings and controls and dig it. Both have the SD JB/JAZZ combo and a Gotoh Floyd with big FU-Tone Brass blocks.

Cheers!


----------



## mitou

Looks like Jackson have updated their custom order form. RR1 MSRP... $5263.


----------



## Aso

mitou said:


> Looks like Jackson have updated their custom order form. RR1 MSRP... $5263.



That's as much as I paid for any of my last 3 masterbuilts. Glad I got the ones I do and still waiting on one more from the custom shop that's been on order to over 2 years. I get the feeling they are going the old Gibson route and will become a lifestyle brand.


----------



## jahosy

The wildcard SL27 EX has arrived! Amzing finish (fretwork, side dots, neck) and built, tbh. Even better than some production USA Jacksons i've owned. If this is the quality with their current high end pro series, i reckon most fans will be happy. Hope they'll announce a JL soloist 7 pro soon though LOL 

Only nitpick is the 12th fret single sharky in pearloid looks cheap. Should have kept it blank ebony, or use actual MoP, or even the small sharktooth. 

A big Jackson fan myself, but nothing beats the Caparison TAT special


----------



## LCW

Agreed the SL27EX is amazing!

Swapped the pickups in mine... X2B bridge and Chopper neck...


----------



## LCW

Sorry X2N not X2B


----------



## mlp187

@LCW The aesthetics of the X2N installed on this model are on-point. Would you say the X2N is less bassy than the Super Distortion?

@LCW and @jahosy did your guitars come tuned to D-standard?


----------



## LCW

mlp187 said:


> @LCW The aesthetics of the X2N installed on this model are on-point. Would you say the X2N is less bassy than the Super Distortion?
> 
> @LCW and @jahosy did your guitars come tuned to D-standard?



Feels a little less bassy. But they are voiced different. The X2N is just brutal haha. Smoother and clearer though I found.

Here’s a clip of the X2N...



Yes D-standard but that’s how I wanted it. Not that it matters. Changing strings and tuning is easy.


----------



## mlp187

Damn @LCW, love that sound. Thanks for posting the video. I appreciate your perspective.


----------



## groverj3

These wildcards are getting rave reviews everywhere.

Also, that PC Archtop you have is niiiice.


----------



## 73647k

jahosy said:


>



How would you compare the SL27 EX to the TAT? Curious to know which one you'd go with if you had to pick one over the other.


----------



## jahosy

73647k said:


> How would you compare the SL27 EX to the TAT? Curious to know which one you'd go with if you had to pick one over the other.



Tough one, personally the TaT special over all the rest of the Jacksons. it's very comfortable to play due to the tilted neck angle design and carve top body. also love the sound of mahogany / maple top combo. and that thing resonates like crazy! 

Still prefer Jackson's neck profiles though... that has always been my soft spot



LCW said:


> Feels a little less bassy. But they are voiced different. The X2N is just brutal haha. Smoother and clearer though I found.
> 
> Here’s a clip of the X2N...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes D-standard but that’s how I wanted it. Not that it matters. Changing strings and tuning is easy.




haha I was playing the same riff while mucking around with the sl27 lol Nice! 

@mlp187 I've asked for D standard tuning from the dealer


----------



## manu80

anyone on this topic lives in hungary please ?


----------



## manu80

Incoming. Kinda regret the ones i have and I want a simple guitar where i detune/drop on the fly.


----------



## soliloquy

@jahosy 
how dare you show me things i didn't think i needed! though i am pleasantly surprised that the PRO line are stellar. Glad to hear that and gives me more confidence with the Chinese guitars


----------



## gunch

soliloquy said:


> @jahosy
> how dare you show me things i didn't think i needed! though i am pleasantly surprised that the PRO line are stellar. Glad to hear that and gives me more confidence with the Chinese guitars



I thought the wildcard soloists were WMI Korea??


----------



## jahosy

soliloquy said:


> @jahosy
> how dare you show me things i didn't think i needed! though i am pleasantly surprised that the PRO line are stellar. Glad to hear that and gives me more confidence with the Chinese guitars


The wildcards are made in Korea (WMI) though, similar to the JL Kelly pro and some of the modern dinkys. The regular pros are still MIC / MII.


----------



## Crumbling

Just snagged a DXMG for 250 AUD. Bridge has been replaced with a JT580, but otherwise in good condition. 98 serial so probably one of the later basswood one.


----------



## Crumbling

After taking it home and taking the backplate off to remove the bridge, its a JT-580LP, but with the original low profile saddle replaced with regular Floyd saddles. Two of the saddle blocks are also missing, just ordered a replacement. A bigger problem though is that one of the post is super loose, I could rip it out of the wood without using any force. My KE3 also had this issue, but the post would stay in place with string tension, so I'm hoping this would be the case as well. Else I don't have the equipment to refill the post and redrill


----------



## mungiisi

In case no-one noticed, Jackson has revised their Custom Select form effective 1st of May 2021:

https://assets.ctfassets.net/4jcppg...CUSTOM_SELECT_OPTIONS_MENU_US_MSRP_1.5.21.pdf

They have again introduced the pricing of each specific base model (RR1 over 5000 USD) and for each feature.

What's also noticeable is that customer can no longer choose the amount of frets - I assume the number of frets is the number of frets on the base model. For example, for Rhoads it is 22 as that's what's in RR1.

Of course, selected dealers are able to negotiate specs that are not listed on the form. The other dealers won't...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

damn I can't believe custom select is that expensive now. I thought 5k was the start of masterbuilt price range


----------



## eaeolian

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Just when I thought I was done buying another guitar, Just made an offer for a Charvel 475 Desert Crackle. Any one know how much they go for now a days?



$800-$900 depending on condition would match what I've seen.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Lol it will set me back 6k+ for a reversed headstock 1 hum soloist in regular black. That is insane.


----------



## mogar

Ouch on those prices. Pretty much into small shop boutique builder prices now with much more limited options. Also, no 24 fret option on the RRs that I can see. And the biggest offender to me... NO STAR.


----------



## eaeolian

mungiisi said:


> In case no-one noticed, Jackson has revised their Custom Select form effective 1st of May 2021:
> 
> https://assets.ctfassets.net/4jcppg...CUSTOM_SELECT_OPTIONS_MENU_US_MSRP_1.5.21.pdf
> 
> They have again introduced the pricing of each specific base model (RR1 over 5000 USD) and for each feature.
> 
> What's also noticeable is that customer can no longer choose the amount of frets - I assume the number of frets is the number of frets on the base model. For example, for Rhoads it is 22 as that's what's in RR1.
> 
> Of course, selected dealers are able to negotiate specs that are not listed on the form. The other dealers won't...



I can literally order a fully custom guitar with almost no spec limitations from a couple of fairly local builders for less money AND get it in less time. Jackson finally jumped the shark for me - glad I have what I have from the USA, because I won't be buying a new one, for sure.


----------



## mitou

I hope they add more finishes to the MJ line or do more cool limited runs.


----------



## mungiisi

My long-time dream has been ordering a 24 fret 1-hum RR, but I guess given the prices it will never happen. Unless an used one comes across - I have seen that happen once or twice in almost 20 years span...


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

mungiisi said:


> My long-time dream has been ordering a 24 fret 1-hum RR, but I guess given the prices it will never happen. Unless an used one comes across - I have seen that happen once or twice in almost 20 years span...



ESPPPPPPPP


----------



## mastapimp

mungiisi said:


> In case no-one noticed, Jackson has revised their Custom Select form effective 1st of May 2021:
> 
> https://assets.ctfassets.net/4jcppg...CUSTOM_SELECT_OPTIONS_MENU_US_MSRP_1.5.21.pdf
> 
> They have again introduced the pricing of each specific base model (RR1 over 5000 USD) and for each feature.
> 
> What's also noticeable is that customer can no longer choose the amount of frets - I assume the number of frets is the number of frets on the base model. For example, for Rhoads it is 22 as that's what's in RR1.
> 
> Of course, selected dealers are able to negotiate specs that are not listed on the form. The other dealers won't...



That form is listed in MSRP. Have you spoken to a dealer to ask what the street price translates to? When I was spec'ing out my Mayones custom order back in 2012, it also listed base price and features in MSRP and it tallied to over $8,000, but I paid about $5,400.

When I bought my custom shop WR7 in 2016, the MSRP on that was $6,482, but I paid the Jackson dealer $3,700.


----------



## Mathemagician

Clearly drawing a line in the sand as to how much order volume they have coming in. Also shows they’d rather increase existing margins than volume. It will also keep secondary market prices higher as well. “It is what it is” basically.


----------



## groverj3

Those have been the prices for over 6 months, they just haven't updated the website in forever.


----------



## mungiisi

mastapimp said:


> That form is listed in MSRP. Have you spoken to a dealer to ask what the street price translates to? When I was spec'ing out my Mayones custom order back in 2012, it also listed base price and features in MSRP and it tallied to over $8,000, but I paid about $5,400.
> 
> When I bought my custom shop WR7 in 2016, the MSRP on that was $6,482, but I paid the Jackson dealer $3,700.



I have - the price I was offered is not as much as the MSRP, but still way over 5000 USD (for 24 fret RR with 1 hum and non-recessed Floyd Rose (yeah, the Laiho/Latvala thing - I'm a sucker for that kind of guitar!)). 

3700 USD for brand new Custom Shop WR7 is good price. I don't think so you can get one for that price anymore. 



TheBolivianSniper said:


> ESPPPPPPPP



Well, I could give a try for an ESP SV Standard but I like the Jackson design and looks so much better.


----------



## Crumbling

There's always the Edwards Alexi, its only around ~180k yen shipped before import tax, might be even less since they're built to order with a 3-6 months wait time, and current Fedex rate are much higher due to the pandemic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

groverj3 said:


> Those have been the prices for over 6 months, they just haven't updated the website in forever.



This. 

They announced the price hike last fall, and dealers mentioned some options evaporating. 

Historically, FMIC will honor previous year pricing if you pick up a spot that was delegated prior to the increase. So if anyone is serious about buying, you probably have a shot at finding a 2020-purchased build slot if you make the rounds at the larger dealers, but be quick. 

As already said, this is entirely about volume and Jackson's lack of capacity.


----------



## mastapimp

mungiisi said:


> 3700 USD for brand new Custom Shop WR7 is good price. I don't think so you can get one for that price anymore.


Yes, the prices have gone up since then, but I still stand by what I said about MSRP vs street prices. In my experience, I have gotten guitars at 30-40% down from MSRP most of the time if they know you're shopping around and willing to negotiate prices. In the case of the WR7, I had already purchased 2 high end guitars from that dealer in the past and they gave me an even better price.

I also loved the look of those old school jackson RRs that Bodom played.


----------



## mitou

mungiisi said:


> I have - the price I was offered is not as much as the MSRP, but still way over 5000 USD (for 24 fret RR with 1 hum and non-recessed Floyd Rose (yeah, the Laiho/Latvala thing - I'm a sucker for that kind of guitar!)).



Did this include VAT?


----------



## mungiisi

mitou said:


> Did this include VAT?



No it didn't. Given I live in EU the price would've been subject to 24% VAT and customs.


----------



## mitou

mungiisi said:


> No it didn't. Given I live in EU the price would've been subject to 24% VAT and customs.



Yeah that kinda money is hard to justify.


----------



## Edika

Are they also trying to become a lifestyle brand? I've seen used Jacksons going for ridiculous prices now, guess it's going to get worse.


----------



## manu80

2/3 years ago you could find some USA jackson for the price of the new China made one, like 1300 euros.
Reverb doesn't help at all but those prices are insane right now. But as they raised the price of the USA made ones, some will find logical to raise the price of the pre owned market....
Even if you can find good deals pop up sometimes ( i paid 600 euros for a JJ1 4 yrs ago, 1000 for an AT-1, they're not the most loved ones but still usa quality. I had a 1987 RR1 for 1300 euros too....) seeing aY2V around 3000 with damaged headstock now when it was 1600 3/4 yrs ago, it's hard.... let's wait a bit to see if it settles down...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> Are they also trying to become a lifestyle brand? I've seen used Jacksons going for ridiculous prices now, guess it's going to get worse.



They're way over capacity right now. To the point it's affecting quality, morale, artist builds, etc. 

So they're raising prices to reduce orders.



manu80 said:


> 2/3 years ago you could find some USA jackson for the price of the new China made one, like 1300 euros.
> Reverb doesn't help at all but those prices are insane right now. But as they raised the price of the USA made ones, some will find logical to raise the price of the pre owned market....
> Even if you can find good deals pop up sometimes ( i paid 600 euros for a JJ1 4 yrs ago, 1000 for an AT-1, they're not the most loved ones but still usa quality. I had a 1987 RR1 for 1300 euros too....) seeing aY2V around 3000 with damaged headstock now when it was 1600 3/4 yrs ago, it's hard.... let's wait a bit to see if it settles down...



Prices aren't going to drop until the supply evens out. FMIC is hoping for that to happen over three to five years, so not particularly fast.


----------



## Edika

If that's the case then probably I'll wait for a few more years before I have a look at Jackson again!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> If that's the case then probably I'll wait for a few more years before I have a look at Jackson again!



By then, the prices will probably be even higher! 

I think some folks didn't realize what a deal Jackson Selects were and it's likely never going to be again.


----------



## 1b4n3z

MaxOfMetal said:


> By then, the prices will probably be even higher!
> 
> I think some folks didn't realize what a deal Jackson Selects were and it's likely never going to be again.



Yes and no - Custom selects were a great deal - Select series was on par with ESP Standard, spec wise. But not as consistent. It's a pet peeve of mine, but I am shocked at how lazy and indifferent the builders were in 2000-2010 at the Corona plant. Just this morning I set up a 2007 SL2H which was a pretty nice guitar (cheap flame veneer notwithstanding) but it had the infamous bridge misalignment issue bad. That is, the Floyd is mounted too much to the treble side resulting in strings hanging right at the fret bevel. I've seen dozens of these - just as many as proper USA Soloists from that era. Just terrible QC. 

But if you get a good one, it's pretty good!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

1b4n3z said:


> Yes and no - Custom selects were a great deal - Select series was on par with ESP Standard, spec wise. But not as consistent. It's a pet peeve of mine, but I am shocked at how lazy and indifferent the builders were in 2000-2010 at the Corona plant. Just this morning I set up a 2007 SL2H which was a pretty nice guitar (cheap flame veneer notwithstanding) but it had the infamous bridge misalignment issue bad. That is, the Floyd is mounted too much to the treble side resulting in strings hanging right at the fret bevel. I've seen dozens of these - just as many as proper USA Soloists from that era. Just terrible QC.
> 
> But if you get a good one, it's pretty good!



You're talking about guitars that pre-date the Select line (~2014 if I remember correctly), which is what replaced the USA production line and is what caused the huge CS backlog.

Jackson had it pretty rough from about 2006 till probably around 2011/2012 if we're being honest. From the brink if not being able to run (word is, paychecks started bouncing in 2009) a rough teething period as FMIC took over, and then some pretty poor calls as far as who was running the shop. Luckily, when management turned over last they saw the potential and Jackson USA operations have been really solid, minus some very public "oops" moments.

At least now they're catching it early instead of letting the brand implode again.


----------



## 1b4n3z

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're talking about guitars that pre-date the Select line (~2014 if I remember correctly), which is what replaced the USA production line and is what caused the huge CS backlog.
> 
> Jackson had it pretty rough from about 2006 till probably around 2011/2012 if we're being honest. From the brink if not being able to run (word is, paychecks started bouncing in 2009) a rough teething period as FMIC took over, and then some pretty poor calls as far as who was running the shop. Luckily, when management turned over last they saw the potential and Jackson USA operations have been really solid, minus some very public "oops" moments.
> 
> At least now they're catching it early instead of letting the brand implode again.



Okay now I understand you better - indeed the Custom Select line, which was a great idea on paper to go back to the legendary days of the eighties, was great value for money. I do believe the USA production series was called 'USA Select' and that was what I meant originally. Jackson seemed to update the pricing in staggered manner with years between each step. 

My two later Custom Select Soloists (2018 and 2019) both had some serious flaws. These new ones better be absolutely perfect or the whole thing looks like a bad joke


----------



## LCW

mungiisi said:


> In case no-one noticed, Jackson has revised their Custom Select form effective 1st of May 2021:
> 
> https://assets.ctfassets.net/4jcppg...CUSTOM_SELECT_OPTIONS_MENU_US_MSRP_1.5.21.pdf
> 
> They have again introduced the pricing of each specific base model (RR1 over 5000 USD) and for each feature.
> 
> What's also noticeable is that customer can no longer choose the amount of frets - I assume the number of frets is the number of frets on the base model. For example, for Rhoads it is 22 as that's what's in RR1.
> 
> Of course, selected dealers are able to negotiate specs that are not listed on the form. The other dealers won't...



$300 extra for stainless frets? $300 extra for a reverse headstock????? and $20 for different gauge strings???????????????

Holy fuck they are raping people in the ass....


----------



## narad

LCW said:


> $300 extra for stainless frets? $300 extra for a reverse headstock????? and $20 for different gauge strings???????????????
> 
> Holy fuck they are raping people in the ass....



If you place an order, it's consensual.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LCW said:


> $300 extra for stainless frets? $300 extra for a reverse headstock????? and $20 for different gauge strings???????????????
> 
> Holy fuck they are raping people in the ass....



Those are just MSRP. Realistically, you'll be paying closer to 50% to 60% of those individual prices. But, again, they want people to be deterred by pricing right now. 

The $20 charge is basically a setup fee, which isn't bad in of itself, but chances are, the dealer will handle that for you for free if you wanted a particular setup. 

Jackson is basically going to churn out as many of the most popular blanks as possible, as fast as possible, and by raising the option prices they're hoping to persuade that do put in orders to not deviate as much.


----------



## manu80

Daisies on fire this week end!


----------



## groverj3

People act like Jackson USAs are built on an assembly line. There are like 6 people there (hyperbole, but it's a low number). When things weren't going well early in the FMIC era it was due to lack of a clear business strategy, low margin imports from Japan (I loved them too, but it's hard to make a guitar for $700 in Japan and make money), and poor sales overall. Now, the business is solid, but the volume has become a problem. Custom shop guitars aren't really high margin and there isn't much reason to grow the custom shop. However, it's not ever going to go away.

Blame the people in the Jackson USA Facebook group for this, and similar. Those are the sorts that can't even play and order a custom shop guitar every year.

Max has the same perspective I've heard from my dealer friends. The volume is just insane, and they are WAY over capacity. Don't expect a price decrease. By the time they work through the backlog inflation will have adjusted prices such that they aren't so insane anymore as-is.

From their perspective, it reduces orders and enough are still willing to pay at that level that they consider it a win-win.

The custom select line was a really great value while it lasted. I'm glad I got mine in 2015.


----------



## LCW

Adios Alpha/Omega… In went the D Activators tonight… Wooo! Agression in spades! Fast attack. Strong mids. Tight chugs. Massive output. Thrash weapons!!

(Definitely recommend .047 cap. Was too bright with a .022 for my taste.)


----------



## groverj3

LCW said:


> Adios Alpha/Omega… In went the D Activators tonight… Wooo! Agression in spades! Fast attack. Strong mids. Tight chugs. Massive output. Thrash weapons!!
> 
> (Definitely recommend .047 cap. Was too bright with a .022 for my taste.)
> 
> View attachment 93366
> 
> 
> View attachment 93367
> 
> 
> View attachment 93368


I guess I'm a madman, removing tone controls entirely on everything.

These wildcards look so solid.

I hope they keep that series. I could see them doing yearly limited runs with specs inspired by custom stuff. That plus more finishes for the MJ series would offset the unattainable custom shop stuff to a certain degree.


----------



## 73647k

groverj3 said:


> more finishes for the MJ series


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Just when I think I've convinced myself to sell both of my SL2Hs, @KnightBrolaire and @narad get me looking at Jacksons again and I stumble across this:



I love that Jackson seems to have not just slapped an 8 string neck on a 6 string body (I'm looking at you, Ibanez) thus, not obliterating upper fret access. That looks to be the same space between the neck and the lower horn as on my SL2Hs.

Sigh... Perhaps I should not fight it. I've been playing for 34 years, and for 25 or so of those years a Jackson was my go to. Even when It wasn't the top spot, my Jacksons have been right there along side of it.

Decisions decisions...


----------



## narad

Kyle Jordan said:


> Just when I think I've convinced myself to sell both of my SL2Hs, @KnightBrolaire and @narad get me looking at Jacksons again and I stumble across this:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Jackson seems to have not just slapped an 8 string neck on a 6 string body (I'm looking at you, Ibanez) thus, not obliterating upper fret access. That looks to be the same space between the neck and the lower horn as on my SL2Hs.
> 
> Sigh... Perhaps I should not fight it. I've been playing for 34 years, and for 25 or so of those years a Jackson was my go to. Even when It wasn't the top spot, my Jacksons have been right there along side of it.
> 
> Decisions decisions...




At the same time, the price of that guitar must be astronomical with their current prices.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Yeah. And I'm guessing the wait time is probably ridiculous too.


----------



## Aso

Kyle Jordan said:


> Yeah. And I'm guessing the wait time is probably ridiculous too.


I have a custom shop order sitting around 2.5 years from when I submitted it. I don't see build times getting shorter over the last couple years either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> At the same time, the price of that guitar must be astronomical with their current prices.



It's not even a pricing thing. 

They won't build that for anyone but an endorsed artist for the foreseeable future. 

The full custom shop experience is pretty much Ibanez LACS right now. No "Masterbuilt" slots are going to open for retail orders.



Aso said:


> I have a custom shop order sitting around 2.5 years from when I submitted it. I don't see build times getting shorter over the last couple years either.



I know there's a guy with a Masterbuilt slot that's been waiting almost four years.


----------



## wannabguitarist

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know there's a guy with a Masterbuilt slot that's been waiting almost four years.



I love Jackson, but 4 years with no end in sight? I would be fighting for my money back at that point.


----------



## LCW

narad said:


> At the same time, the price of that guitar must be astronomical with their current prices.



Guessing that’s like a $10K guitar considering the CS’s latest pricing. For her it’s likely free if she’s endorsed.


----------



## Crumbling

Seems like the Loomis sigs aren't made in Korea anymore. The signed Jeff Loomis Kelly that's being sold for Jason Becker's fundraiser event has an ISJ serial


----------



## Marked Man

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not even a pricing thing.
> 
> They won't build that for anyone but an endorsed artist for the foreseeable future.
> 
> The full custom shop experience is pretty much Ibanez LACS right now. No "Masterbuilt" slots are going to open for retail orders.
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's a guy with a Masterbuilt slot that's been waiting almost four years.



At the rate we are going today, the world could come to an end within 4 years! I'm not waiting that long for ANYTHING I want.....


----------



## xenophobe

Hi everyone, just thought I'd pop in and say whazzup to the forum and the few people who might knoiw or recognize me. lol


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Looks like one of @bulb relic cs strat is up for grabs. I don’t even wanna ask the price….


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## shredmonster76

anyone planning to pick up an MJ series? sweetwater has some dinkys in stock now. i haven't seen any real reviews on them aside from the andertons one a while back, but those guys didn't really talk much about the unique specs of these guitars. i will probably grab the white one as its the closest to my dream specs, shame there isn't a 7 string version.


----------



## 73647k

shredmonster76 said:


> anyone planning to pick up an MJ series? sweetwater has some dinkys in stock now. i haven't seen any real reviews on them aside from the andertons one a while back, but those guys didn't really talk much about the unique specs of these guitars. i will probably grab the white one as its the closest to my dream specs, shame there isn't a 7 string version.



Oh yeah, I've got one of these on my radar but I'm going to wait and see what the consensus is first. I think you should grab one and then report back


----------



## TornAnus

My one and only jackson: 2019 king v pro. These are the sweetwater pics. Glad i bought this guitar when I did because it seems hard to find now.


----------



## eaeolian

LCW said:


> Guessing that’s like a $10K guitar considering the CS’s latest pricing. For her it’s likely free if she’s endorsed.


Unless her name is Ian, Broderick, or Mansoor, she's not getting shit for free. When we were endorsers, we were basically getting them for cost, or 40% of MAP.

So that guitar was probably $5.5K, her price. My SLS-7 would be just about $4K and I paid $1800 for it 20 years ago.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Just saw another dealer post up the Jackson Misha Relic strat for $5999.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

EDIT:

Just found a pic of the 7 on the Music Zoo website with the info on the back of the headstock. (It wasn't on the Sweetwater, Chondro, or other site pics.) It's South Korean. A nice surprise. 

_______________________________________________________________________

Question for the Jacksophiles:

I think I read that the Crackle finish Pros are made in China. Can you guys point me to where the other Pro Series are made? I'm specifically wondering about the new DK Modern 6 and 7 with Evertunes.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

shredmonster76 said:


> anyone planning to pick up an MJ series? sweetwater has some dinkys in stock now. i haven't seen any real reviews on them aside from the andertons one a while back, but those guys didn't really talk much about the unique specs of these guitars. i will probably grab the white one as its the closest to my dream specs, shame there isn't a 7 string version.



I'll probably pick up a DKR MJ in black in a few months. I will just wait for reviews first. Or maybe wait for the next release when they sort out why the black one has white binding on the headstock and none around the fretboard. It's a stupid design. 

At least the white one has black binding throughout.


----------



## josh1

Does anyone know if the Charvel Spectrum is a good guitar?


----------



## 73647k

josh1 said:


> Does anyone know if the Charvel Spectrum is a good guitar?



Yes


----------



## josh1

73647k said:


> Yes


I'm trying to trade my Schecter Hellraiser c7 and was offered the Charvel. It looks like a sick guitar. I just can't find much info about them online.


----------



## eaeolian

josh1 said:


> I'm trying to trade my Schecter Hellraiser c7 and was offered the Charvel. It looks like a sick guitar. I just can't find much info about them online.



They go for stupid money in good shape. High-quality Chushin Gakki-made Charvel (even as quirky as the Spectrum is) for a relatively common C7 is kind of a scary sign something's up with it, though.


----------



## eaeolian

Kyle Jordan said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Just found a pic of the 7 on the Music Zoo website with the info on the back of the headstock. (It wasn't on the Sweetwater, Chondro, or other site pics.) It's South Korean. A nice surprise.
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Question for the Jacksophiles:
> 
> I think I read that the Crackle finish Pros are made in China. Can you guys point me to where the other Pro Series are made? I'm specifically wondering about the new DK Modern 6 and 7 with Evertunes.



Those are Korean - or, at least, this one is:


----------



## eaeolian

Heh. Sniped. You literally edited that while I was posting the pic.


----------



## josh1

eaeolian said:


> They go for stupid money in good shape. High-quality Chushin Gakki-made Charvel (even as quirky as the Spectrum is) for a relatively common C7 is kind of a scary sign something's up with it, though.


I would be trading the Schecter and a Tom Morello Arm the Homeless guitar for the Charvel. I kinda want to do it but I'm on the fence. I don't like playing 7 strings so I don't need the Schecter.


----------



## Mathemagician

TornAnus said:


> My one and only jackson: 2019 king v pro. These are the sweetwater pics. Glad i bought this guitar when I did because it seems hard to find now.



I fully expected that model to be around a few years. It’s a perfect king V in the only shade of red I care about on Jackson’s. Bright Ferrari red.


----------



## eaeolian

josh1 said:


> I would be trading the Schecter and a Tom Morello Arm the Homeless guitar for the Charvel. I kinda want to do it but I'm on the fence. I don't like playing 7 strings so I don't need the Schecter.



That's probably too much, given what they've sold for on the 'Verb:

https://reverb.com/marketplace?query=charvel spectrum&show_only_sold=true


----------



## Crumbling

Kyle Jordan said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Just found a pic of the 7 on the Music Zoo website with the info on the back of the headstock. (It wasn't on the Sweetwater, Chondro, or other site pics.) It's South Korean. A nice surprise.
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> Question for the Jacksophiles:
> 
> I think I read that the Crackle finish Pros are made in China. Can you guys point me to where the other Pro Series are made? I'm specifically wondering about the new DK Modern 6 and 7 with Evertunes.



Indonesia makes most of the line. China makes the graphic finishes. Mexico makes most of the bolt-on (though some of the Dinky are Indonesia as well). Korea makes the full Ash body like the Dinky Modern and Loomis Kelly, though I spotted a ISJ serial Loomis Kelly on Reverb recently so seems like its no longer exclusively Korea.


----------



## 73647k

josh1 said:


> I'm trying to trade my Schecter Hellraiser c7 and was offered the Charvel. It looks like a sick guitar. I just can't find much info about them online.



I can't speak for the c7, I've only ever played two different Schecters in my whole life but the early 90's Jackson / Charvel era guitars are some of my favorites by far. If you have a chance to try out the Spectrum first I'd definitely recommend it

Although after seeing your previous post about putting down two guitars for one I can't say it'd be a worthwhile trade unless you really fell in love with the thing

Did you get any photos of the Spectrum? Always love seeing those things - the pickguard really sets those apart I think


----------



## josh1

73647k said:


> I can't speak for the c7, I've only ever played two different Schecters in my whole life but the early 90's Jackson / Charvel era guitars are some of my favorites by far. If you have a chance to try out the Spectrum first I'd definitely recommend it
> 
> Although after seeing your previous post about putting down two guitars for one I can't say it'd be a worthwhile trade unless you really fell in love with the thing
> 
> Did you get any photos of the Spectrum? Always love seeing those things - the pickguard really sets those apart I think


I've been interested in that model Charvel since Jackson came out with their model a couple years ago or whenever that was. I feel like the c7 should be a fair trade, one for one imho. I'll dm you the cl ad.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

So, I bought a Red Japanese Jackson Professional with its chainsaw case. Should be here Wednesday, and looking to also buy this Charvel 475 if the guy comes through soon. After that, no more Jacksons or guitars for me... ever..lol


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Breeding The Spawn said:


> After that, no more Jacksons or guitars for me... ever..lol



I give it until December. 

Congrats on the Jackson and I hope the Charvel works out too.


----------



## Marked Man

Breeding The Spawn said:


> So, I bought a Red Japanese Jackson Professional with its chainsaw case. Should be here Wednesday, and looking to also buy this Charvel 475 if the guy comes through soon. After that, no more Jacksons or guitars for me... ever..lol
> View attachment 94284
> View attachment 94285



Excellent! I have both of those, but my Soloist is white. I've always wanted one in Ferrari Red as well since seeing Robin Crosby's red King V and it WILL happen eventually.


----------



## manu80

Hello Purple swirl death kelly !!!!


----------



## narad

manu80 said:


> View attachment 94377
> Hello Purple swirl death kelly !!!!



You just bought that?


----------



## manu80

Arrived today
Still trying to figure if it was really necessary lol but it’s so rare that i couldnt resist....


----------



## narad

Wow, that's awesome. I've seen that around from time to time, kind of legendary.


----------



## manu80

Yeah seems like it went into different hands in the past years...


----------



## Kyle Jordan

manu80 said:


> View attachment 94377
> Hello Purple swirl death kelly !!!!



CONGRATS! The USA Eerie Dess and the Purple Swirl finishes are two of my favorite Jackson finishes.


----------



## Millul

manu80 said:


> Arrived today
> Still trying to figure if it was really necessary lol but it’s so rare that i couldnt resist....



Let me know if you want to unload some of the others...


----------



## Aso

manu80 said:


> Arrived today
> Still trying to figure if it was really necessary lol but it’s so rare that i couldnt resist....



As a person with two Death Warriors. Yes it was necessary


----------



## Marked Man

narad said:


> Wow, that's awesome. I've seen that around from time to time, kind of legendary.



Some guitars float around on the interwebs so long, I'm tempted to give them names. But then I'd only think about them too much and buy them, so.....

I've stalked certain rare ones for years even...


----------



## xenophobe

Weird, my picture isn't displaying anymore. Guess I should just upload one...


----------



## manu80

looks weird on the reverse one !


----------



## IbanezDaemon

manu80 said:


> View attachment 94377
> Hello Purple swirl death kelly !!!!



OMG!! That is totally killer!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

xenophobe said:


> Weird, my picture isn't displaying anymore. Guess I should just upload one...



Is that a double neck?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Snagged this wee Pro Mod San Dimas about a week or so ago. No NGD thread on this one so briefly...nice build quality, sounds good...very bright...great mids from the SD's and the neck profile which I was a little worried about (I have terrible Carpal Tunnel) is sweet!


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Shipping on this was delayed a few days until today, I'm so fucking happy! The Ebony Fret board and frets look flawless for it being a 30 year old guitar.


----------



## eaeolian

Marked Man said:


> Excellent! I have both of those, but my Soloist is white. I've always wanted one in Ferrari Red as well since seeing Robin Crosby's red King V and it WILL happen eventually.



That's a Fusion, not a Soloist. Still awesome, and Ferrari Red is the best red.


----------



## eaeolian

manu80 said:


> Arrived today
> Still trying to figure if it was really necessary lol but it’s so rare that i couldnt resist....



That's the only swirl I've seen with a swirled headstock. Awesome score.


----------



## Marked Man

View attachment 94621


Here is my Charvel San Dimas MIM, which I bought as a way of having a budget Washburn N4 (Nuno) shredder. Almost all of the main ingredients are there: natural ash body, maple neck, ebony board, Bill & Becky L500XL (added by me) and '59N, but the Stephen's Cutaway really is a BIG deal, so I'm sure I'll get a real N4 one day, probably in either Paduk or Mahogany.

Doesn't take anything away from this project, though. This has the best frets I've ever encountered on any import guitar (perfect), very impressive. Better than the frets on my 2010ish MIJ Charvel actually. And the L500 is very musical for edgy music and very distinct from the '59N, it is absolutely a bridge pickup. The wide range is even better with the factory 6-pack wiring using a push-pull volume knob.


----------



## Kwert

Breeding The Spawn said:


> Shipping on this was delayed a few days until today, I'm so fucking happy! The Ebony Fret board and frets look flawless for it being a 30 year old guitar.
> View attachment 94560



Congrats on this! I have a Fusion Pro in some sort of trans finish that I just had refretted with SS frets. They're such killer guitars and it makes me kinda sad that Jackson stopped making Fusions. It would be a dream of mine to snag a USA Fusion but they seem to go for stupid money if they even pop up.


----------



## LCW

MASS DEFECT said:


> I'll probably pick up a DKR MJ in black in a few months. I will just wait for reviews first. Or maybe wait for the next release when they sort out why the black one has white binding on the headstock and none around the fretboard. It's a stupid design.
> 
> At least the white one has black binding throughout.



The white MiJ DKR does not have binding on the neck. Played one at my local Jackson dealer.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

LCW said:


> The white MiJ DKR does not have binding on the neck. Played one at my local Jackson dealer.


what a bummer. it's such a weirdass production choice to have a binding on the headstock and none on the neck.


----------



## mitou

MJ Rhoads spotted in the wild! (Japan)


----------



## ryanougrad

I need a little help. Working out a possible trade for this Jackson, but I can't come up with a price for it as prices on used Soloists are all over the map. Anyone have a rough guess as to what this might be worth?


----------



## Mathemagician

Marked Man said:


> View attachment 94622
> View attachment 94621
> 
> 
> Here is my Charvel San Dimas MIM, which I bought as a way of having a budget Washburn N4 (Nuno) shredder. Almost all of the main ingredients are there: natural ash body, maple neck, ebony board, Bill & Becky L500XL (added by me) and '59N, but the Stephen's Cutaway really is a BIG deal, so I'm sure I'll get a real N4 one day, probably in either Paduk or Mahogany.
> 
> Doesn't take anything away from this project, though. This has the best frets I've ever encountered on any import guitar (perfect), very impressive. Better than the frets on my 2010ish MIJ Charvel actually. And the L500 is very musical for edgy music and very distinct from the '59N, it is absolutely a bridge pickup. The wide range is even better with the factory 6-pack wiring using a push-pull volume knob.



I saw this and immediately went “Ah I too have a Nuno!” Lol. Great looking guitar man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ryanougrad said:


> I need a little help. Working out a possible trade for this Jackson, but I can't come up with a price for it as prices on used Soloists are all over the map. Anyone have a rough guess as to what this might be worth?
> 
> View attachment 94711
> View attachment 94712



Was that part of the Music Zoo Soloist "V" run?


----------



## ryanougrad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Was that part of the Music Zoo Soloist "V" run?


No idea, maybe? It's for sale here in Vietnam, no idea of where it came from originally.

Edit: Just googled it, looks like it is from the Music Zoo run.


----------



## Samark




----------



## Kyle Jordan

Kelly Stars are awesome. As much as I love the Kelly, I think I prefer the KS body just a bit more.


----------



## manu80

Wow ! Thats the kind of finish we need to see more often !


----------



## AussieTerry

My guitars a 1995 USA Jackson Custom Rhoads and a 1988 Charvel Model 6

Got em for a steal the Model 6 cost me AUD $550 and the Rhoads $1000 which is equivalent to USD $1160.

Brand new USA jacksons in Aus are around $5000-6000.


----------



## Antiproduct

Well I found a pretty beat up Kelly Std Professional today for something around 180$ and spontaneously bought it blind lol
Some missing parts, some are broken and need to be swapped. The finish and some dents are another thing. Deep Metallic Blue?
The neck is in very good condition luckily.



I need some help from you guys though. The headstock says Jackson Professional, the trussrod cover says Kelly Std. The Body is a Kelly Std too, there is a stamp in the pocket.
The back of the headstock has a serial number though, j001797. That indicates a wrong manufacture year and also that it should be a neckthrough guitar??
And can you tell me if the tremolo is stock. It should be a Takeuchi JT-580 LP and there is no Jackson or Takeuchi branding it



EDIT: trem might be fake?


----------



## jco5055

Has anyone here played/owned the USA models of the Chris Broderick, Corey Beauleau, and/or Dave Davidson sigs? And if so how do they compare to other USA models? I’ve played soloists dinkys Rhoads etc and none of them really wowed me, wondering if it’s just Jackson or I haven’t played the right models


----------



## manu80

The broderick is the best guitar i’ve ever had in terms of sound, craftmanship, etc
Only drawback it’s damn heavy thats why i sold it. Still I regret it sometimes...
Had the mansoor ht6 in silver sparkle too. Here also, nothing to complain about in terms of quality, i just didnt like the neck at all. Way too round for me
Bit the other usa i have are good too.
What are you thinking as differences ? Quality wise ?


----------



## jco5055

manu80 said:


> The broderick is the best guitar i’ve ever had in terms of sound, craftmanship, etc
> Only drawback it’s damn heavy thats why i sold it. Still I regret it sometimes...
> Had the mansoor ht6 in silver sparkle too. Here also, nothing to complain about in terms of quality, i just didnt like the neck at all. Way too round for me
> Bit the other usa i have are good too.
> What are you thinking as differences ? Quality wise ?



yeah I guess quality, or maybe overall “feel”…all the USA Jackson’s I’ve played have seemed perfectly good/nothing wrong with them I just didn’t feel that “mojo”/inspiration playing them


----------



## V_man

jco5055 said:


> yeah I guess quality, or maybe overall “feel”…all the USA Jackson’s I’ve played have seemed perfectly good/nothing wrong with them I just didn’t feel that “mojo”/inspiration playing them



Well to each his own. I have never feel any mojo with gibson at ANY price level for example. But a pristine (with no relic) randy rr1t is the perfect guitar for me.


----------



## jco5055

V_man said:


> Well to each his own. I have never feel any mojo with gibson at ANY price level for example. But a pristine (with no relic) randy rr1t is the perfect guitar for me.



It’s kind of disappointing around here, we have GC and Chicago Music exchange which are both dealers but they never got the rarer models…though I also played a USA Misha and that was pretty nice.

I wonder if there’s any plans for new models etc since the Jackson site seems to still list guitars that are almost impossible to find at this point (like the Broderick), but then doesn’t have the USA Dave Davidson Warrior or anything also


----------



## jco5055

I think one reason (however dumb) I’m still drawn to Jackson is because they’re kind of like the “if you wanted a Fender master build but an actual modern guitar” they’d say get a Jackson


----------



## narad

jco5055 said:


> I think one reason (however dumb) I’m still drawn to Jackson is because they’re kind of like the “if you wanted a Fender master build but an actual modern guitar” they’d say get a Jackson



I would have thought Suhr would have been more of that.

Yea, personally never played a Jackson that really felt quality, at least compared to Suhr or boutique brands. I don't think Jackson ever became popular because they met modern levels of build quality, but more that they are cool and decent instruments. I know my CS warrior is not "at the level" of a Ken Lawrence or something, in a way that would be immediately obvious to anyone that plays both of them, but does it need to be? Is there really something I can play on one and not the other? Does the Jackson sound any worse for 80s metal stuff that wasn't even recorded that well?


----------



## jco5055

narad said:


> I would have thought Suhr would have been more of that.
> 
> Yea, personally never played a Jackson that really felt quality, at least compared to Suhr or boutique brands. I don't think Jackson ever became popular because they met modern levels of build quality, but more that they are cool and decent instruments. I know my CS warrior is not "at the level" of a Ken Lawrence or something, in a way that would be immediately obvious to anyone that plays both of them, but does it need to be? Is there really something I can play on one and not the other? Does the Jackson sound any worse for 80s metal stuff that wasn't even recorded that well?


I meant because Jackson is owned by fender that would be the “official” answer if I wanted a strat with a Floyd and 24 frets etc


----------



## V_man

mitou said:


> MJ Rhoads spotted in the wild! (Japan)


wow thats gorgeous hermosa!. I want really badly to try one of those. Hoping someone does a review with pictures


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> I meant because Jackson is owned by fender that would be the “official” answer if I wanted a strat with a Floyd and 24 frets etc



Except they won't build that for anyone right now, since it would be a Masterbuilt. 

Fender hasn't stopped taking full custom orders though, and they're more than happy to do 24-frets and Floyds, and even skinnier necks and compound boards if wanted.

Unless you need certain shapes (Rhoads, Kelly, etc.) or visual cues (Jackson headstock), Fender CS can make just about anything Jackson/Charvel can. 

Fender CS has been trying to break down their image of "old guy guitars" for awhile now.


----------



## AussieTerry

Omg GASing hard for those Charvel DK24's with the roasted maple .


----------



## soliloquy

after drooling over the charvel style 2 type guitars for a while, i picked one up to try out its neck. wasn't a fan. I do love jackson necks, but the charvel, by comparison seemed kind of small/cramped to my hands.

maybe i should try it again, as thin necks dont really bother me, but cramped necks do.


----------



## eaeolian

Frostod said:


> Well I found a pretty beat up Kelly Std Professional today for something around 180$ and spontaneously bought it blind lol
> Some missing parts, some are broken and need to be swapped. The finish and some dents are another thing. Deep Metallic Blue?
> The neck is in very good condition luckily.
> View attachment 95156
> 
> 
> I need some help from you guys though. The headstock says Jackson Professional, the trussrod cover says Kelly Std. The Body is a Kelly Std too, there is a stamp in the pocket.
> The back of the headstock has a serial number though, j001797. That indicates a wrong manufacture year and also that it should be a neckthrough guitar??
> And can you tell me if the tremolo is stock. It should be a Takeuchi JT-580 LP and there is no Jackson or Takeuchi branding it
> View attachment 95157
> 
> 
> EDIT: trem might be fake?



These had serial numbers unlike anything else in the line, because they didn't have neckplates. So stamped in the back of the headstock is correct - this guitar is legit.

Trem looks like a cheapo replacement, but a Gotoh should drop right in. It's worth $180 for the neck/body alone.


----------



## Antiproduct

eaeolian said:


> These had serial numbers unlike anything else in the line, because they didn't have neckplates. So stamped in the back of the headstock is correct - this guitar is legit.
> 
> Trem looks like a cheapo replacement, but a Gotoh should drop right in. It's worth $180 for the neck/body alone.


Thank you for the info! I guess the last two digits are the manifacture date? 97 would fit perfectly

Yeah I think the trem is not the original Jackson Floyd but rather a cheapo chinese floyd. I think the edges have a lot of wear. I blocked it immediately, so it's a later concern.
I think it was a good deal, too, but the finish has a lot of chips, the strap buttons were pushed into the wood, the bridge pickup cavity was hacked into, parts of the floyd recess cavity is broken off. Lots of work!


----------



## mastapimp

jco5055 said:


> Has anyone here played/owned the USA models of the Chris Broderick, Corey Beauleau, and/or Dave Davidson sigs? And if so how do they compare to other USA models? I’ve played soloists dinkys Rhoads etc and none of them really wowed me, wondering if it’s just Jackson or I haven’t played the right models


I own the first production Broderick-7 in trans white (it's the one in all of the website photos) and it's an amazing guitar in terms of build quality, playability, attention to detail, etc. It's VERY heavy. A few people that have played it have tried to buy it off me and it's not going anywhere. 

I also have a USA Dave Davidson model, the charcoal ash version that came out in 2016. It's a masterbuilt instrument from Mike Shannon and is also exceptional in every way. It's deceptively well balanced for such an extreme body shape and has lots of mojo. This is my only jackson with a urethane gel finished neck and a minimal finish. I'm used to high gloss and painted necks. The way the neck and body feel is very similar to my Charvel Guthrie Govan San Dimas. 

Never been into V's so I have no input on the Corey Beaulieu model.

As far as how they compare to other USA models, I can only compare them to what I own or have played which are mostly USA soloists or dinkys from the 90s. They have different specs so a lot of what they have to offer will lean based on personal preferences. Out of all my Jacksons, my SL-1 is my favorite, as i've had it for nearly 25 years now and it's in many ways an extension of myself and my playing. However, I'd say the broderick and davidson are "flashier" guitars with a few more bells and whistles, and play absolutely great compared to other high-end instruments. 

I see in another post you mentioned you're having a hard time finding a USA davidson to play. It's because these were only built in limited batches from the custom shop and are not considered production instruments. When I pre-ordered mine, they said it was #14 of 15 total built with 9 going to North America and 6 going overseas. I think they did the same thing for the baked maple version a couple of years later. I know Dave will sometimes do personal guitar lessons before shows when he's on tour, maybe you can arrange one and ask to play his guitar. The USA versions are exact replicas of his gear, so it should give you an idea of what you'll eventually get should one come up for sale.


----------



## Crumbling

So I just brought a cheapo WRXMG from interstate, but unfortunately, the courier treated it like crap and the top wing broke clean off at the input jack, even with bubble wrap and double boxing. How repairable is this, or do I write this off as a lesson to never use this courier again?


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> So I just brought a cheapo WRXMG from interstate, but unfortunately, the courier treated it like crap and the top wing broke clean off at the input jack, even with bubble wrap and double boxing. How repairable is this, or do I write this off as a lesson to never use this courier again?


If clean off it should be easily repaired. 

Might need a refinish after that though.


----------



## jco5055

mastapimp said:


> I own the first production Broderick-7 in trans white (it's the one in all of the website photos) and it's an amazing guitar in terms of build quality, playability, attention to detail, etc. It's VERY heavy. A few people that have played it have tried to buy it off me and it's not going anywhere.
> 
> I also have a USA Dave Davidson model, the charcoal ash version that came out in 2016. It's a masterbuilt instrument from Mike Shannon and is also exceptional in every way. It's deceptively well balanced for such an extreme body shape and has lots of mojo. This is my only jackson with a urethane gel finished neck and a minimal finish. I'm used to high gloss and painted necks. The way the neck and body feel is very similar to my Charvel Guthrie Govan San Dimas.
> 
> Never been into V's so I have no input on the Corey Beaulieu model.
> 
> As far as how they compare to other USA models, I can only compare them to what I own or have played which are mostly USA soloists or dinkys from the 90s. They have different specs so a lot of what they have to offer will lean based on personal preferences. Out of all my Jacksons, my SL-1 is my favorite, as i've had it for nearly 25 years now and it's in many ways an extension of myself and my playing. However, I'd say the broderick and davidson are "flashier" guitars with a few more bells and whistles, and play absolutely great compared to other high-end instruments.
> 
> I see in another post you mentioned you're having a hard time finding a USA davidson to play. It's because these were only built in limited batches from the custom shop and are not considered production instruments. When I pre-ordered mine, they said it was #14 of 15 total built with 9 going to North America and 6 going overseas. I think they did the same thing for the baked maple version a couple of years later. I know Dave will sometimes do personal guitar lessons before shows when he's on tour, maybe you can arrange one and ask to play his guitar. The USA versions are exact replicas of his gear, so it should give you an idea of what you'll eventually get should one come up for sale.



Thanks for the great reply!


----------



## manu80

Why do different when you can make like the othercompanies ?
https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear...OHCB4c3ARXYp_QH8gPsybOIKH-BzzIJAhVxh4FIkirkiQ

still it shows they still got faith in broderick


----------



## xzacx

I think the USA Brodericks are about the best production guitars I've ever owned, so this makes me happy to see they're still doing new stuff with the model...but this really sucks otherwise.


----------



## mbardu

I guess I'm one of the rare people who stills likes poplar burl when it's done well.
And the shape is still cool.

Here however, that bridge looks mega-cheap, frets are not stainless steel (Jackson really needs to get up to speed here), veeeery brown fretboard is a fail, as is the painted neck.
Oh and they could spend the 10$ it takes to use locking tuners at this price on the fixed bridge artist guitars. Everybody else is doing it...


----------



## xzacx

mbardu said:


> Oh and they could spend the 10$ it takes to use locking tuners at this price on the fixed bridge artist guitars. Everybody else is doing it...



According to the specs they do have locking tuners the fixed bridge versions, although I see pics of...both.


----------



## mbardu

xzacx said:


> According to the specs they do have locking tuners the fixed bridge versions, although I see pics of...both.



Oh you're right.
I saw a picture with non locking tuners, but it looks like they just put a photo of the floyd one in the fixed bridge page.

Perfect guitar then


----------



## Black Mamba

Don’t think anyone’s mentioned these: MIJ Rick Graham and Guthrie sigs:


----------



## manu80

MIJ price should be the price of a pre owned USA Govan, so the choice is pretty easy...


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Black Mamba said:


> Don’t think anyone’s mentioned these: MIJ Rick Graham and Guthrie sigs:


Why couldn’t they use the same natural headstock for the MIJ Misha strat instead of the awful painted one.


----------



## Xaeldaren

soul_lip_mike said:


> Why couldn’t they use the same natural headstock for the MIJ Misha strat instead of the awful painted one.



I know I'm in the minority on this, but I much prefer headstocks that match the fretboard rather than the body finish.


----------



## Pat

soul_lip_mike said:


> Why couldn’t they use the same natural headstock for the MIJ Misha strat instead of the awful painted one.


agree


----------



## MASS DEFECT

This is my old DXMG. Hundreds of gigs under its belt. Gave her some TLC. Metal pup rings, a good shine, fret shine, and a neck illusions ghost sharks fretboard. 

Jackson should do ghost sharks more often. Like the Phobia King V, Ellefson sig, and the Wildcard Soloist.


----------



## mitou

New Jackson day. SL3MG in amber sunburst (MIJ)


----------



## manu80

This one comes back home 
Wanted to spend time with her sister, the jj1
I may paint the headstock in white too, like the us model


----------



## DeepSixed

I don't hate it, but man can we stop putting Floyd Specials on $1,000 guitars?

https://www.fmicassets.com/Damroot/xLg/10001/2912233521_jac_ins_frt_01_rr.png


----------



## Turbocharged

After playing several brands over the years, I just always seem to come back to Jackson. Now it's all I own.

*2006 MIJ Jackson DKMG*
- Dimarzio Super Distortion in the bridge, PAF Pro in the neck, otherwise all original
- Bought new in 2006, sold to a friend in 2013, bought back earlier in 2020.







*2005 MIJ Jackson SLSMG*
- Seymour Duncan Distortion in the bridge, Jazz in the neck, push-pull volume pot to split the coils, no tone
- This has seriously my favorite neck of any guitar I have ever played. It's not in perfect condition and I prefer a true hardtail to a TOM, but this is one that I don't think I'll ever part with.






*2004 MIJ Jackson DKMGT project coming soon*
- This is going to be nothing like a DKMGT when it's done. Convert to direct mount pups, hipshot bridge with de-angled neck pocket, traditional shark fin inlay unbound neck with normal 6-inline headstock, eliminating several control holes, a few body mods based on my experience with the DKMG.


----------



## jco5055

so currently are Jackson and Charvel basically the same company, the only differences being the models offered, seeing how the same builders work for both? Like really all the models from both combined could be sold under one name and the headstock logo changed on whichever company would be eliminated?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> so currently are Jackson and Charvel basically the same company, the only differences being the models offered, seeing how the same builders work for both? Like really all the models from both combined could be sold under one name and the headstock logo changed on whichever company would be eliminated?



It's all under FMIC (Fender) and both operate out of the same annex of the Corona facility. Its all about branding.


----------



## Heart Of The Sunrise

Black Mamba said:


> Don’t think anyone’s mentioned these: MIJ Rick Graham and Guthrie sigs:



Not to derail the thread but on the topic of RG… dude’s been looking pretty rough for a while now. I only say this because he was super into fitness for a quite a bit there. I think he needs to shave the scraggy looking beard primarily. Hope everything’s all good with him


----------



## Siggevaio

Heart Of The Sunrise said:


> Not to derail the thread but on the topic of RG… dude’s been looking pretty rough for a while now. I only say this because he was super into fitness for a quite a bit there. I think he needs to shave the scraggy looking beard primarily. Hope everything’s all good with him




This was a couple of years ago, but might be an explanation. Hopefully he's doing okay now and I'm glad to see him get his own signature guitar.


----------



## Marked Man

Black Mamba said:


> Don’t think anyone’s mentioned these: MIJ Rick Graham and Guthrie sigs:



The one on the bottom has an odd looking trem with Floyd style tuning screws. I haven't kept up with it lately, but have the issues with Charvel's non-Floyd style trem guitars been resolved? I know I read some didn't think they were very stable. 

Personally I like the big chunk o' metal look of a traditional Floyd. It might be a Buick at the bridge, but it's my Buick. That's my generation.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Marked Man said:


> The one on the bottom has an odd looking trem with Floyd style tuning screws. I haven't kept up with it lately, but have the issues with Charvel's non-Floyd style trem guitars been resolved? I know I read some didn't think they were very stable.
> 
> Personally I like the big chunk o' metal look of a tradition Floyd. It might be a Buick at the bridge, but it's my Buick. That's my generation.



It's non-fine tuner model, something of a reissue of the original bridges Floyd himself made in his garage, before he realized he needed fine tuners.

They've been out for years now, being used similar to the Gotoh 510, on guitars that don't have locking nuts. 

Stability is no better or worse than any other non-locking nut setup.


----------



## ClownShoes

Marked Man said:


> The one on the bottom has an odd looking trem with Floyd style tuning screws. I haven't kept up with it lately, but have the issues with Charvel's non-Floyd style trem guitars been resolved? I know I read some didn't think they were very stable.



I remember hearing about that too when they changed from Floyd Rose branded trems to their own in-house version.

Anyway, they all come with these now:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vertigo08 said:


> I remember hearing about that too when they changed from Floyd Rose branded trems to their own in-house version.
> 
> Anyway, they all come with these now:



Floyd's patents expired, so they can make pretty much any "Floyd Rose" product and brand it how they see fit. They can also build them in-house and OEM cheaper than going through Floyd Rose (the company) who gets them OEM from Schaller anyway.


----------



## Emperoff

groverj3 said:


> Blame the people in the Jackson USA Facebook group for this, and similar. Those are the sorts that can't even play and order a custom shop guitar every year.



Being a member there, I can confirm. There are some Jackson artists and builders lurking around the group, though (which is cool).

It's much scarier in other groups (like the Chondro Snakepit), where 10k guitars are sold within hours of being posted.

To me the worst part of Jackson USA FB group is the FFAF (Free For All Friday), where you're allowed to post anything you like. This sounds like a cool oportunity to see cool stuff, but the only thing you see are dozens of rifles/machinegun posts all over, to trigger (pun intended) anti-gun people (or pussies, as they call them) and start e-drama. It happens EVERY GODDAMN TIME.

Every month after FFAF you see plenty of posts of people leaving the group due to that, so they basically do it for fun of making people leave. So fucking childish for +40yo guys that should be playing their guitars instead of starting FB fires.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> Being a member there, I can confirm. There are some Jackson artists and builders lurking around the group, though (which is cool).
> 
> It's much scarier in other groups (like the Chondro Snakepit), where 10k guitars are sold within hours of being posted.
> 
> To me the worst part of Jackson USA FB group is the FFAF (Free For All Friday), where you're allowed to post anything you like. This sounds like a cool oportunity to see cool stuff, but the only thing you see are dozens of rifles/machinegun posts all over, to trigger (pun intended) anti-gun people (or pussies, as they call them) and start e-drama. It happens EVERY GODDAMN TIME.
> 
> Every month after FFAF you see plenty of posts of people leaving the group due to that, so they basically do it for fun of making people leave. So fucking childish for +40yo guys that should be playing their guitars instead of starting FB fires.



Most of the "legacy" brands have a niche following like that, but for whatever reason, Jackson always seemed to have it worse. 

Every NAMM there would be a contingent of Boomers (now more Gen X'er) who would buy a pass off of whatever small dealer they were keeping alive by ordering high end Jacksons once a month and creep the booth acting like they owned the company while getting in the way and calling anyone who didn't have a beer gut, bald spot, or non-ironic barbed-wire tattoo a "kid". Just be obnoxious and almost take pride in keeping folks from enjoying the displays. 

Thankfully, FMIC started cracking down on that some years ago.


----------



## eaeolian

Emperoff said:


> To me the worst part of Jackson USA FB group is the FFAF (Free For All Friday), where you're allowed to post anything you like. This sounds like a cool oportunity to see cool stuff, but the only thing you see are dozens of rifles/machinegun posts all over, to trigger (pun intended) anti-gun people (or pussies, as they call them) and start e-drama. It happens EVERY GODDAMN TIME.
> 
> Every month after FFAF you see plenty of posts of people leaving the group due to that, so they basically do it for fun of making people leave. So fucking childish for +40yo guys that should be playing their guitars instead of starting FB fires.



I literally skip reading the group on Fridays because of this. It's pathetic that the mods won't actually put a stop to it, since it's not something a mod group would allow at ANY forum I moderate, but...

The JCF group is much better, IMO, although the range of posters is smaller.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Emperoff said:


> Being a member there, I can confirm. There are some Jackson artists and builders lurking around the group, though (which is cool).
> 
> It's much scarier in other groups (like the Chondro Snakepit), where 10k guitars are sold within hours of being posted.
> 
> To me the worst part of Jackson USA FB group is the FFAF (Free For All Friday), where you're allowed to post anything you like. This sounds like a cool oportunity to see cool stuff, but the only thing you see are dozens of rifles/machinegun posts all over, to trigger (pun intended) anti-gun people (or pussies, as they call them) and start e-drama. It happens EVERY GODDAMN TIME.
> 
> Every month after FFAF you see plenty of posts of people leaving the group due to that, so they basically do it for fun of making people leave. So fucking childish for +40yo guys that should be playing their guitars instead of starting FB fires.


Which group exactly is this? FB USA Jacksons or FB Usa Custom Jacksons? I remember quitting both lol. Has it gotten worse? I like hanging around the more relaxed Jackson/Charvel group and the other Jackson group whose mod is the owner of CMC guitars.


----------



## Emperoff

MASS DEFECT said:


> Which group exactly is this? FB USA Jacksons or FB Usa Custom Jacksons? I remember quitting both lol. Has it gotten worse? I like hanging around the more relaxed Jackson/Charvel group and the other Jackson group whose mod is the owner of CMC guitars.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/170342183314742/

They banned the FFAF thing to avoid montly drama but I think they brought it back recently. I just look at the pictures these days.


----------



## jco5055

I'm a member there too...I don't know why (and a place like rigtalk might be the worst) all these guys who grew up with 80s metal, which was about rebelling against the status quo/against reaganomics etc, is pretty much a circle if you draw a venn diagram with these members and trump supporters/vaccine deniers etc. 

It's like they just want to "rebel" against what is considered I guess "correct" by society at large at this point, without actually examining what the issues are, as I believe in the 80s overall they were rebelling against ideas/policies that are considered bad now in 2021 by everyone except Fox News watchers etc..they are basically the parents they were rebelling against at this point.


----------



## manu80

Something mirror this way comes....Only one i could find. Crossing fingers....


----------



## soliloquy

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most of the "legacy" brands have a niche following like that, but for whatever reason, Jackson always seemed to have it worse.
> 
> Every NAMM there would be a contingent of Boomers (now more Gen X'er) who would buy a pass off of whatever small dealer they were keeping alive by ordering high end Jacksons once a month and creep the booth acting like they owned the company while getting in the way and calling anyone who didn't have a beer gut, bald spot, or non-ironic barbed-wire tattoo a "kid". Just be obnoxious and almost take pride in keeping folks from enjoying the displays.
> 
> Thankfully, FMIC started cracking down on that some years ago.



Though I've never truly experienced that from the Jackson side, many years ago, Jackson's unofficial (or was it official?) slogan was 'Jackson is the best, fuck the rest'. That never sit right with me, and I kind of started distancing myself from the brand since. Though reading up on what the other posted wrote up above, and Jackson kind of enabling them really doesn't sit right with me.

that is one of the reasons why I quit Dean forum. Though people were generally nice, this attitude of 'holier than thou' always irritated me. Glad I never went to any NAMM if that is what I'd be running into.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

jco5055 said:


> I'm a member there too...I don't know why (and a place like rigtalk might be the worst) all these guys who grew up with 80s metal, which was about rebelling against the status quo/against reaganomics etc, is pretty much a circle if you draw a venn diagram with these members and trump supporters/vaccine deniers etc.
> 
> It's like they just want to "rebel" against what is considered I guess "correct" by society at large at this point, without actually examining what the issues are, as I believe in the 80s overall they were rebelling against ideas/policies that are considered bad now in 2021 by everyone except Fox News watchers etc..they are basically the parents they were rebelling against at this point.



OJFC you’re grasping. If you’re going that route at least properly lump dean people in. Their fb group was all confederate flags on the walls behind people posting video who could barely spell.

the Jackson fb group are just a bunch of cranky old men with beer bellies and awful hair.


----------



## ClownShoes

jco5055 said:


> I'm a member there too...I don't know why (and a place like rigtalk might be the worst) all these guys who grew up with 80s metal, which was about rebelling against the status quo/against reaganomics etc, is pretty much a circle if you draw a venn diagram with these members and trump supporters/vaccine deniers etc.
> 
> It's like they just want to "rebel" against what is considered I guess "correct" by society at large at this point, without actually examining what the issues are, as I believe in the 80s overall they were rebelling against ideas/policies that are considered bad now in 2021 by everyone except Fox News watchers etc..they are basically the parents they were rebelling against at this point.


Don't want this thread to go OT, but I only recently got back into guitars two years ago. I used to browse a ton of forums in the early 2000s as a kid and it's crazy to see how certain forums (RT) turned into boomer central.

Facebook culture ruined a lot of good things, people used to be way more civil online. I'm glad SSO is still here and still interesting!


----------



## Dooky

Interesting reading these comments about the various Jackson groups.
I quit a lot of the Jackson groups years ago just because there seemed to be so many cringey douchebags clogging up the newfeeds with selfies of themselves, or videos of themselves, playing their guitars attempting to look 'brootal metalz bruh!'. I've liked Jackson for many years - but a lot of the dudes on these groups made me embarrassed to be in some way associated with Jackson. A lot of the other guitar brand groups didn't seem to have anywhere near the same level of douchebaggery as the Jackson groups. I guess there must just be something about Jackson that attracts douchebags... … maybe I'm a douchebag and I never knew it!...


----------



## jco5055

soul_lip_mike said:


> OJFC you’re grasping. If you’re going that route at least properly lump dean people in. Their fb group was all confederate flags on the walls behind people posting video who could barely spell.
> 
> the Jackson fb group are just a bunch of cranky old men with beer bellies and awful hair.



I was never a member of Dean, so if Dean is worse I don't have that experience to temper my thoughts on Jackson...but it's true it's not like rigtalk for example where it's constant, but when they had FFAF and it was the 2020 election season...it was bad. But yes in a general sense it's not a daily occurrence where you see someone get political on there. Doesn't change the fact that a lot of the more prominent members have those viewpoints though.


----------



## Emperoff

Dooky said:


> A lot of the other guitar brand groups didn't seem to have anywhere near the same level of douchebaggery as the Jackson groups. I guess there must just be something about Jackson that attracts douchebags... … maybe I'm a douchebag and I never knew it!...



FB groups in general are terrible. I mean the Mesa Triaxis FB Group is filled with people with massive fridges of rack gear that don't even know how to change a tube.

Also, 90% of the posts are answered in the manual.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> Also, 90% of the posts are answered in the manual.



That's pretty much every amp forum/group.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's pretty much every amp forum/group.



Old tech in general, even. One of the best things I did as a teenager was read a couple of Ritchie Fliegler's books on tube amp repair. I still don't typically work on my own amps but I can at least understand the amp manual and diagnose problems. You see some guys who won't even replace preamp tubes on their own. I'm not saying that to gatekeep, I just think you need to learn where to spend your money. It's a bit like paying a guitar tech $50+/hr to polish your frets and give your guitar a wipe down. Save the expert help for the painstaking stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sermo Lupi said:


> Old tech in general, even. One of the best things I did as a teenager was read a couple of Ritchie Fliegler's books on tube amp repair. I still don't typically work on my own amps but I can at least understand the amp manual and diagnose problems. You see some guys who won't even replace preamp tubes on their own. I'm not saying that to gatekeep, I just think you need to learn where to spend your money. It's a bit like paying a guitar tech $50+/hr to polish your frets and give your guitar a wipe down. Save the expert help for the painstaking stuff.



I'm lucky as I'm someone who works with their hands, who is mechanically inclined, and can work with tools. 

Not everyone has that. I don't think knowledge or intelligence is as much of a factor as just not having that base, somewhat innate, ability to work on stuff.


----------



## Emperoff

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's pretty much every amp forum/group.



But the thing is that most amp manuals are useless. But not Mesa's. If you have Mesa gear, everything you want to know is probably in the manual.

Ej:
_"My Triaxis is broken!!! Presence doesn't work on Rectifier mode!!!"
_
*The manual:*
_3. The PRESENCE control is too far back in the circuit to have a major effect on the timbre of LEAD 1 Red. Its effect is almost imperceptible, apart from very high levels or very deep settings. This is completely normal and shouldn't worry you. 

We think TREBLE and MIDDLE offer enough space for tone shaping. The PRESENCE controls in circuits of a similar nature are always located in the output stage of the amplifier. Use PRESENCE in LEAD 1 Red only for fine adjustment control of the attack and sound, and in the remaining seven modes as the normal tone control element that it was intended. 







_


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm lucky as I'm someone who works with their hands, who is mechanically inclined, and can work with tools.
> 
> Not everyone has that. I don't think knowledge or intelligence is as much of a factor as just not having that base, somewhat innate, ability to work on stuff.



Same, although your work is a lot better than mine. 

I started doing my own setups because I'm a picky bitch when it comes to how my guitars play. I'm venturing into doing things like finishes and fret crowning now, which is nerve-wracking but at least I'm only screwing up my projects.


----------



## eaeolian

Emperoff said:


> But the thing is that most amp manuals are useless. But not Mesa's. If you have Mesa gear, everything you want to know is probably in the manual.



I feel like literally half the posts about Mesas in the first few years of this place boiled down to RTFM.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> But the thing is that most amp manuals are useless. But not Mesa's. If you have Mesa gear, everything you want to know is probably in the manual.
> 
> Ej:
> _"My Triaxis is broken!!! Presence doesn't work on Rectifier mode!!!"
> _
> *The manual:*
> _3. The PRESENCE control is too far back in the circuit to have a major effect on the timbre of LEAD 1 Red. Its effect is almost imperceptible, apart from very high levels or very deep settings. This is completely normal and shouldn't worry you.
> 
> We think TREBLE and MIDDLE offer enough space for tone shaping. The PRESENCE controls in circuits of a similar nature are always located in the output stage of the amplifier. Use PRESENCE in LEAD 1 Red only for fine adjustment control of the attack and sound, and in the remaining seven modes as the normal tone control element that it was intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



I take it you've never experienced a 5150 owner asking why they don't have any preamp tubes. 



eaeolian said:


> Same, although your work is a lot better than mine.
> 
> I started doing my own setups because I'm a picky bitch when it comes to how my guitars play. I'm venturing into doing things like finishes and fret crowning now, which is nerve-wracking but at least I'm only screwing up my projects.



It's scary because we know how important fretwork is and how much the finish affects how the guitar is perceived, but it's all about repetition, and until you grind the frets level with the board or mix the wrong stripper you can pretty much redo the work endlessly if you make an "oops"...which I've done plenty.


----------



## Perge

Not to change the subject, but has anyone got their hands on the new x series 7 string V's? Their site is saying 26.5" scale on both, but most retailers have it at 25.5". Would like to know for sure, because a longer scale Rhoads sounds nice lol.


----------



## eaeolian

Perge said:


> Not to change the subject, but has anyone got their hands on the new x series 7 string V's? Their site is saying 26.5" scale on both, but most retailers have it at 25.5". Would like to know for sure, because a longer scale Rhoads sounds nice lol.



The prior years' were 25.5". I think the new ones (2021) are 26.5"


----------



## Sermo Lupi

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm lucky as I'm someone who works with their hands, who is mechanically inclined, and can work with tools.
> 
> Not everyone has that. I don't think knowledge or intelligence is as much of a factor as just not having that base, somewhat innate, ability to work on stuff.



I wouldn't say it is innate. Intuitive, perhaps. The more you work on stuff, the more that skill base becomes transferrable to other projects that you might not have direct experience with. Being a tinkerer isn't a replacement for expertise, though. My first couple years working in a mechanics/machinist shop on an industrial site were a real eye-opener in terms of seeing how frequently reference libraries are consulted in that line of work. In my opinion I feel the intellectual side of those jobs is underappreciated. Apprentices and journeymen often differ in how they approach a repair, yet not in the sense that one uses reference and the other doesn't. 

As for working on amps and guitars, I think it is mostly just confidence. Some people will undertake repairs and others simply won't. I think it is an attitude rather than a background with handiwork that separates the two.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sermo Lupi said:


> I wouldn't say it is innate. Intuitive, perhaps. The more you work on stuff, the more that skill base becomes transferrable to other projects that you might not have direct experience with. Being a tinkerer isn't a replacement for expertise, though. My first couple years working in a mechanics/machinist shop on an industrial site were a real eye-opener in terms of seeing how frequently reference libraries are consulted in that line of work. In my opinion I feel the intellectual side of those jobs is underappreciated. Apprentices and journeymen often differ in how they approach a repair, yet not in the sense that one uses reference and the other doesn't.
> 
> As for working on amps and guitars, I think it is mostly just confidence. Some people will undertake repairs and others simply won't. I think it is an attitude rather than a background with handiwork that separates the two.



Like I said, it's not really a knowledge/intelligence thing. Very smart, very capable people just can't "do". 

There's definitely a confidence barrier though.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like I said, it's not really a knowledge/intelligence thing. Very smart, very capable people just can't "do".
> 
> There's definitely a confidence barrier though.



True, I just don't think being adept with your hands has much to do with it either. Booming business for Haynes manuals and iFixit guides have shown that for decades. All kinds of people can "do", but confidence would seem to be the common trait between them as opposed to how much they use their hands (or brain).

There's also a lot of handy people who treat mobile phones like a disposable good, so, you know. People come in all types


----------



## eaeolian

Sermo Lupi said:


> There's also a lot of handy people who treat mobile phones like a disposable good, so, you know. People come in all types



That's because we never actually pay full price for them in one shot. If we actually coughed up that $1K, people would be a lot more careful with them - and also keep them longer.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

eaeolian said:


> That's because we never actually pay full price for them in one shot. If we actually coughed up that $1K, people would be a lot more careful with them - and also keep them longer.



Obviously there's all kinds of reasons, including some falling in the domain of Right to Repair. I was mainly referring to the "I don't do computers" types who could be journeyman tradesmen, yet they won't go anywhere near tech on principle.


----------



## eoinbmorg

I made a few partial covers of cool 80s songs with my Charvel So Cal and new (to me) Jackson DXMG. The sound quality is meh and the playing is shaky, but I had fun with the guitars and thought it'd be cool to share. And I'm guessing the overlap of people in this thread who also enjoy 80s glam/hair metal is pretty high! I'm hoping to keep working on them and do some more songs that don't have many covers on YT already.

I love the neck profile on the DXMG. It's more of a C shape than the 2017 pro mods, which I find have a noticable "shoulder" that makes them a bit more U shaped. The whole guitar is at least a pound lighter too, which is nice (although my So Cal is probably the heaviest strat I've ever held). I couldn't get the "Plymouth Road Runner" sticker off even with goo-gone, but honestly it's kind of grown on me as a piece of Americana

I can already feel the GAS for another reverse headstock dinky/solosit creeping in. Unfortunately I think the angled base plate on licensed floyds is super ugly and Jackson used those on most of the reverse models. This DXMG had its trem swapped to a Kramer stamped one with a square plate, which doesn't look too bad since the body is black anyway and the negative space kind of blends in. I'm thinking about trying to score a Charvel Super Stock 1888.


----------



## NCASO96

picked up one of these yesterday... arrives this thursday

https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/shape/dinky/mj-series-dinky-dkr/2904011813


----------



## eaeolian

Nick Castelluccio said:


> picked up one of these yesterday... arrives this thursday
> 
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/shape/dinky/mj-series-dinky-dkr/2904011813


Cool. I hope it kicks ass...


----------



## NCASO96

eaeolian said:


> Cool. I hope it kicks ass...



thx man


----------



## Albake21

Nick Castelluccio said:


> picked up one of these yesterday... arrives this thursday
> 
> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/shape/dinky/mj-series-dinky-dkr/2904011813


I keep coming back to this one... let us know how you like it, it looks badass.


----------



## NCASO96




----------



## NCASO96

i wanted this one for a while.... i just returned a jackson wildcard... for this


----------



## Jesquid

Nick Castelluccio said:


> picked up one of these yesterday... arrives this thursday



Man I really wanted to get this model but I went for a Charvel instead.


----------



## NCASO96

Jesquid said:


> Man I really wanted to get this model but I went for a Charvel instead.




which Charvel?


----------



## Jesquid

Nick Castelluccio said:


> which Charvel?


MJ DK24 with the walnut top and wenge neck. But sometimes I wish I got this because the ice blue colour is just perfect for me.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> mix the wrong stripper



There's a right stripper? All of them I dated were supreme cray cray.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

eaeolian said:


> There's a right stripper? All of them I dated were supreme cray cray.



They were fun though, right?


----------



## LCW

I love this guitar… put the stock pickups back in. They just work.


----------



## mbardu

LCW said:


> I love this guitar… put the stock pickups back in. They just work.
> 
> View attachment 96168
> 
> 
> View attachment 96169



Sometimes you search and you search and you just end back on what was there all along


----------



## mlp187

@LCW Glad you posted this - I was contemplating putting an illuminator in the bridge because the super distortion seems a bit “dry” at times, but it really does tighten up my playing and sound incredible. Especially with lead work. 
Besides, I already have another guitar with an illuminator in the bridge.
These really are great guitars. I won’t be changing anything in the near future.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

LCW said:


> I love this guitar… put the stock pickups back in. They just work.
> 
> View attachment 96168
> 
> 
> View attachment 96169



These Korean Wildcard guitars look even better than the new Japanese series. I love that paint up close! Those flakes!


----------



## LCW

MASS DEFECT said:


> These Korean Wildcard guitars look even better than the new Japanese series. I love that paint up close! Those flakes!



Yeah they’re sleepers for sure. The binding and fretwork is excellent as well.


----------



## LCW

mlp187 said:


> @LCW Glad you posted this - I was contemplating putting an illuminator in the bridge because the super distortion seems a bit “dry” at times, but it really does tighten up my playing and sound incredible. Especially with lead work.
> Besides, I already have another guitar with an illuminator in the bridge.
> These really are great guitars. I won’t be changing anything in the near future.



I had an X2N and a Chopper I’m the neck. The X2N was fun just a bit too much for anything but Death. The Chopper matched it well bit the Air Norton S is a better match for the SD. Very smooth and warm, yet clear.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I don’t know that blue sparkle just looks extremely cheap to me. I think it’s the chrome hardware and the sparkle finish looks fake.


----------



## mlp187

@soul_lip_mike maybe it’s the low flake density?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Yea it is probably a difficult guitar to photograph too. I'd be curious to see it in direct sunlight.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Why am I struggling to find where the pro mod dk24 is built?


----------



## 73647k

soul_lip_mike said:


> Why am I struggling to find where the pro mod dk24 is built?


Mexico iirc


----------



## Marked Man

Soloist Pro SL2Q MAH with a nice maple top. Unlike certain Ibanez guitars in particular, the maple top is actually a substantial slice, not a veneer. They blandly call it Transparent Green, but I call it Emerald.  

The top is perfect to my eyes, and I picked it based on that, although fortunately I was able to play it in the store to judge the overall potential first. Extremely difficult to photograph, but looks fantastic in person. This guitar and its brother (natural finish poplar top) are the first I've had with the Distortion neck, which I've quickly grown to love for solos. Has more mids than my usual '59N and is great for my fluid style. Did my standard issue Callaham springs (4 for this guitar) and Curt Mangan 10-46 set + setup, and I don't think it needs anything else. But who knows. Its brother also has the Distortion set, so maybe I'll eventually try something off the beaten path with this one. This is my late '80s/early '90s Prog-Metal revival guitar. Brand new and little stiff, so I've got to put some miles on it! It doesn't come from the factory feeling broken in, but I can change that.


----------



## Marked Man

Speaking of its brother, here it is. Soloist SL2P Desert Sand with poplar top. I could never beat the seller's photos, so I'll reuse them. This one was only slightly used but felt much more broken in immediately and has the edge in tone. Still a fair amount of variation among the MIIs I suppose. I'm definitely satisfied with both without a doubt, especially for what I paid. Neither can hang with my '92 Pro, but they have their place.


----------



## Millul

The green one looks amazing! I really dig the sharkfin inlays as well!


----------



## Marked Man

Millul said:


> The green one looks amazing! I really dig the sharkfin inlays as well!



At first I wished these had the traditional big Soloist sharkfins, but I've grown to dig this look. Really lets you see more of the beautiful ebony boards. Ebony is King for me.


----------



## BigViolin

I posted this in the GAS thread and figured it may have use here.

RE: Jackson QC

I picked up a black SL7 about 6 months ago, right about when they were discontinued for the new colors. I just wanted 25.5" 7 string Soloist with a oil finished neck and a floyd. The big reverse headstock was a bonus and I would have loved big sharks but whatever.

Sample size of one but shit, it's really good and for sub 1k it's pretty damn great. The cheap floyd has zero issues except some rough threads which I expected, solid SD pups, even the binding work while not custom shop perfect has no obvious flaws. The guitar feels solid, and just does what it should.

The one flaw would be how they rout the trem cavity as it isn't wide enough and with 5 springs the bass side outside spring rubs slighty on the body. I use 4 springs with 7s so just removed one and set up with my strings and all is well.

So if a pro series Jackson checks enough boxes for you and you can set up a guitar and accept the minor issues that many ~1K import guitars have then I say give it a shot. A good return policy will protect you from a lemon and sometimes you just need a Jackson to do Jackson shit.

Still waiting on the Loomis Pro Soloist.


----------



## mbardu

Marked Man said:


> Soloist Pro SL2Q MAH with a nice maple top. Unlike certain Ibanez guitars in particular, the maple top is actually a substantial slice, not a veneer. They blandly call it Transparent Green, but I call it Emerald.
> 
> The top is perfect to my eyes, and I picked it based on that, although fortunately I was able to play it in the store to judge the overall potential first. Extremely difficult to photograph, but looks fantastic in person. This guitar and its brother (natural finish poplar top) are the first I've had with the Distortion neck, which I've quickly grown to love for solos. Has more mids than my usual '59N and is great for my fluid style. Did my standard issue Callaham springs (4 for this guitar) and Curt Mangan 10-46 set + setup, and I don't think it needs anything else. But who knows. Its brother also has the Distortion set, so maybe I'll eventually try something off the beaten path with this one. This is my late '80s/early '90s Prog-Metal revival guitar. Brand new and little stiff, so I've got to put some miles on it! It doesn't come from the factory feeling broken in, but I can change that.
> 
> View attachment 96460



Looks fantastic indeed and the green is perfect.
Those feels surprisingly similar to the real USA deal, and only thing I'd change would be stainless steel frets.

Why do you feel it's a top rather than a veneer? Looks very similar to my SL2 (like it could almost be from the same billet), also same year, same factory - and I'm pretty sure mine is a veneer. Not complaining though, it's among the best veneers I've ever owned - and there's nothing wrong with veneers; I've had USA soloists built that way.


----------



## LCW

Anyone have the 'Hetfield' white King V?


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Decided to buy a promod dk24. Figured I could use a cheap beater with single coils since every guitar I own is H/H. Great discount from axe palace as always….love that store.


----------



## DropTheSun

I bought this beauty few weeks ago and it really surprised me how amazing this guitar really is. In this price point one of the best I’ve had… Easily!!!







The specs are incredible and the build quality as well and it doesn’t hurt, that it looks stunning! Pink for the Win!


----------



## kidmendel

DropTheSun said:


> I bought this beauty few weeks ago and it really surprised me how amazing this guitar really is. In this price point one of the best I’ve had… Easily!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The specs are incredible and the build quality as well and it doesn’t hurt, that it looks stunning! Pink for the Win!



Charvel DK24? Maaaaan, you are not helping my GAS, very nice!


----------



## DropTheSun

kidmendel said:


> Charvel DK24? Maaaaan, you are not helping my GAS, very nice!



yes, this model to be exact:
https://www.charvel.com/gear/shape/dk/pro-mod-dk24-hss-2pt-cm/2969433519#


----------



## Crumbling

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/174882932046?hash=item28b7d5c54e:g:CjYAAOSwXiBhEc~X

Pulled the trigger on this. Condition is a bit scuffed, but I wasn't going to turn down what's essentially a domestic market Rhoads Professional Pro after missing out on jahosy's King V Custom and the $400 Rhoads Pro earlier this year. Would've preferred the classic Snow White Black Bevel finish though


----------



## ClownShoes

Crumbling said:


> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/174882932046?hash=item28b7d5c54e:g:CjYAAOSwXiBhEc~X
> 
> Pulled the trigger on this. Condition is a bit scuffed, but I wasn't going to turn down what's essentially a domestic market Rhoads Professional Pro after missing out on jahosy's King V Custom and the $400 Rhoads Pro earlier this year. Would've preferred the classic Snow White Black Bevel finish though


Nice, I saw that one the other day. Needs a bit of TLC but decent price for one of the higher end Japanese Jacksons.


----------



## Crumbling

I was sitting on it for a couple of days, it was either this or a Solar V2.7, and I'm a sucker for Jackson. Its a shame its one of the earlier models so they're not quite as fancy as some of the later top of the line Japanese Jackson, the color options are a boring Metallic Black, Dark Blue, Dark Red and Dark Purple, none of the fun pinstripe, bevel or graphic finish in the later Grover Jackson/Jackson Star stuffs. Although in a year and a half of scouting Digimart for JDM Jackson, all I saw were Metallic Black and the occasional Silver Sparkle King V anyway, so maybe people who spent more for the fun finishes aren't letting them go. I was ready to drop 1300 for a KV-J2 last year in similar condition from Ishibashi, so this was a pretty good price.

I'm still sore about missing out on the $400 Rhoads Pro though, short of a twisted neck or some other major damage that would've been a steal. Especially with how much USA goes for nowadays.


----------



## ClownShoes

Yeah the ghost flame/flame top GJ/Stars models don't show up very often. And when they do they get snapped up pretty quickly.


----------



## Crumbling

They were semi-custom only, so I'm not too surprised. Its weird since pinstriping is a stock finish on the RR5s, and solid color + bevels on the RR24 and the old Rhoads Pro, but the JDM are stuck with 2-3 solid colors, and trans on the super high end Jackson Stars with maple caps


----------



## mogar

Why is this not part of the MJ series...
https://reverb.com/item/42778128-jackson-concept-series-rhoads-rr24mg-gloss-black


----------



## Crumbling

Because its a dealer special run, its closer to a Wildcard going by the price and the MIK


----------



## Dooky

LCW said:


> Anyone have the 'Hetfield' white King V?


Being the Hetfield fanboy that I am, I've been seriously considering one of these. Just not sure I feel comfortable enough with V shaped guitars. Great when standing up, but the sitting down isn't much fun.


----------



## kerryymm

Just picked up a new Soloist, so now I have two. The HH one is sort of a hardtail, I've blocked the Floyd


----------



## Crumbling

The Rhoads Custom came today. Player's condition, but plenty of fret left, and headstock is surprisingly undamaged. The color looks nicer in real life than the photo taken by the seller. The JT-590LP is a top mounted rather than recessed, although with the cavity cut out for pulling up. I've always prefered how TOM bridge feels, so this is a big win for me. Bridge is in good condition, but the seller took the arm collar. The one from my JT-580LP fits though, and I have a brand new replacement incoming. No idea what the stock Dimarzio is, but it sounds pretty good, though coming from all my guitars having actives currently it feels a bit weak.


----------



## Crumbling

Dimarzio got back to me, its a Double Whammy/DP150. I was going to flip it, but I'm finding myself really liking it, but the output comes up a bit short. 

Has anyone here tried the clone JE-1000 kit on eBay? How does it compare to the original thing or the MM-04, or something like the EMG Afterburner on the old DKMG/WRMG? I was going to give the Black Winters a try, but these Dimarzio has the tone I'm looking for EQ wise.


----------



## narad

Crumbling said:


> The Rhoads Custom came today. Player's condition, but plenty of fret left, and headstock is surprisingly undamaged. The color looks nicer in real life than the photo taken by the seller. The JT-590LP is a top mounted rather than recessed, although with the cavity cut out for pulling up. I've always prefered how TOM bridge feels, so this is a big win for me. Bridge is in good condition, but the seller took the arm collar. The one from my JT-580LP fits though, and I have a brand new replacement incoming. No idea what the stock Dimarzio is, but it sounds pretty good, though coming from all my guitars having actives currently it feels a bit weak.



Pics


----------



## 1b4n3z

Crumbling said:


> Dimarzio got back to me, its a Double Whammy/DP150. I was going to flip it, but I'm finding myself really liking it, but the output comes up a bit short.
> 
> Has anyone here tried the clone JE-1000 kit on eBay? How does it compare to the original thing or the MM-04, or something like the EMG Afterburner on the old DKMG/WRMG? I was going to give the Black Winters a try, but these Dimarzio has the tone I'm looking for EQ wise.



I have the clone coming in, but it'll be a while til it gets here. I have an ABQ pot for comparison here as well. But, since both of those circuits have resonant frequency boost selectors, the tone will change. I don't think either system has a clean boost option


----------



## mogar

EMG does have the PA-2 which is just a 20db boost with no eq options if you just want more output.


----------



## Crumbling

narad said:


> Pics


imgur.com/a/hoBURrd



1b4n3z said:


> I have the clone coming in, but it'll be a while til it gets here. I have an ABQ pot for comparison here as well. But, since both of those circuits have resonant frequency boost selectors, the tone will change. I don't think either system has a clean boost option



Cheers. I was considering the ABQ pot as well, but I'm not a big fan of any of the EMG HZ neck pickup (though I can probably just steal the H3 neck from my DXMG and move these over)



mogar said:


> EMG does have the PA-2 which is just a 20db boost with no eq options if you just want more output.



I'm keeping an eye out for the old Afterburner kit from the DKMG/WRMG and a couple of the lower end LTDs with the same setup. Not sure if I want to drop 80 USD for just the PA2 new


----------



## FancyFish

Finally able to snag one of these after two or three slipped through my fingers over the last year.





It's a Jackson DK27d. Seller's pics, because my photo taking skills are trash.


----------



## Marked Man

Here is vintage to MY generation:




My faithful 1990 Charvel 475 XL, which I bought for mere peanuts in late 1993 when these kinds of guitars had become extremely unfashionable overnight. Something about flannel wearing guys......oh well, it worked in my favor and they flannel shirt guys went away in about 4 years! Has a deep metallic black that looks dark blueish in certain light. Yet another of my guitars that is difficult to photograph but looks great in person.

I think the stock J50BC/J200x2 pickups and active mid boost from this era are very underrated. I keep 'em because the setup still works for me and is also has a unique sound among my entire collection.

Man, the pic looks fine on my computer, this forum has a way of making pics look bad.....


----------



## mogar

I was wondering if we'd see these state-side, and it looks like Musicians Friend has them. Korean made RR24's are here for a bit.
https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...oads-rr24mg-ebony-fingerboard-electric-guitar

There's also a SL2 and KV, both in black with bound ebony boards.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

mogar said:


> Why is this not part of the MJ series...
> https://reverb.com/item/42778128-jackson-concept-series-rhoads-rr24mg-gloss-black


I mean I get why they did the fixed bridge one. But this one has specs more like I’d buy, they should’ve released this alongside the hard tail version.


----------



## Viginez

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I mean I get why they did the fixed bridge one. But this one has specs more like I’d buy, they should’ve released this alongside the hard tail version.


its cool but that board looks very brownish for ebony


----------



## DropTheSun

I tried, I really really tried to keep this guitar in a standard tuning... But now it is setup to Drop B and it is the right thing to do.  Loving everything in this guitar!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I was quite surprised at how nice the DK24 was for only being $900. I threw a white EMG HSS set in there. They sound amazing.


----------



## NoodleFace

I have nowhere to complain. My WR7 hasn't felt right since I bought it, can't get the action anywhere close to the 1.5mm Jackson themselves recommend. Finally sent it in to be fret-levelled and "checked out". If it still comes back like shit I'll be selling that thing.


----------



## eaeolian

NoodleFace said:


> I have nowhere to complain. My WR7 hasn't felt right since I bought it, can't get the action anywhere close to the 1.5mm Jackson themselves recommend. Finally sent it in to be fret-levelled and "checked out". If it still comes back like shit I'll be selling that thing.



I've been hesitant on these for exactly that reason - the Indo guitars seem to be all over the place as far as QC goes.


----------



## eaeolian

mogar said:


> I was wondering if we'd see these state-side, and it looks like Musicians Friend has them. Korean made RR24's are here for a bit.
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/gui...oads-rr24mg-ebony-fingerboard-electric-guitar
> 
> There's also a SL2 and KV, both in black with bound ebony boards.



If I'm gonna spend that much scratch on a Korean guitar, I'm just gonna pop the extra $700 for the Japanese version.

Also, if you're doing a limited run anyway, get the ^&*%%&^$ control position right on the Soloist!


----------



## Spicypickles

soul_lip_mike said:


> I was quite surprised at how nice the DK24 was for only being $900. I threw a white EMG HSS set in there. They sound amazing.


How do you find those emg singles?


----------



## NoodleFace

eaeolian said:


> I've been hesitant on these for exactly that reason - the Indo guitars seem to be all over the place as far as QC goes.


I'll update when I get it back (shop is behind... so two weeks). But everything else about the guitar was basically perfect. There's a very small tooling mark on the fretboard around the second fret, and where the fretboard meets the body is definitely not the best quality. But that stuff I was less worried about.


----------



## eaeolian

Spicypickles said:


> How do you find those emg singles?



If they're SAs, they've got a really nice tone - not precisely vintage single-coil, but very smooth and full. I always quite liked them.


----------



## HoneyNut

Not sure if anyone knows about my incident with my Charvel DK24. Well, no one is supposed to.

Grabbed the end of the body with my right arm, smashed it against the wall, headstock facing the wall.

The headstock now has a bid dent, but the neck is still surprisingly straight. No affect on the action. Just that the tuning went off. And a crack around the top of the neck joint, behind the neck pickup.

But the guitar still plays fine. Tunes fine.

https://imgur.com/gallery/ufGZrq4


----------



## mlp187

@HoneyNut 
Oof, bummer. Glad it’s holding up though!


----------



## Amenthea

HoneyNut said:


> Not sure if anyone knows about my incident with my Charvel DK24. Well, no one is supposed to.
> 
> Grabbed the end of the body with my right arm, smashed it against the wall, headstock facing the wall.



The way you explained that it did sound horrific, but the pictures show its not horror show bad. My heart goes go out to you though as it's always such a gut punch when that happens and it is a beaut of a guitar (even with the marks).
I've got a Hamer Cali with the exact same chips around the end of the fretboard, and even chips where the previous owner did too many divebombs with the FR when the bridge saddles were too far forward and it's gouged it. I also have one of those 'Legend' plexiglass Jag copies and that has the exact same body crack, but as it's see-thru it look pretty bad. Had that guitar 20 years now, no problems.


----------



## Amenthea

soul_lip_mike said:


> I was quite surprised at how nice the DK24 was for only being $900. I threw a white EMG HSS set in there. They sound amazing.



So nice  That totally reminds me of the PRS Fiore, but cleaner and I would imagine way cheaper.


----------



## Siggevaio

soul_lip_mike said:


> I was quite surprised at how nice the DK24 was for only being $900. I threw a white EMG HSS set in there. They sound amazing.


 I GOT instant GAS when Ola Englund reviewed this guitar and your picture didn't help either. Seeing only product pics I thought the white one was a bit boring but "real" pictures and videos changed that opinion.


----------



## HoneyNut

HoneyNut said:


> Not sure if anyone knows about my incident with my Charvel DK24. Well, no one is supposed to.
> 
> Grabbed the end of the body with my right arm, smashed it against the wall, headstock facing the wall.
> 
> The headstock now has a bid dent, but the neck is still surprisingly straight. No affect on the action. Just that the tuning went off. And a crack around the top of the neck joint, behind the neck pickup.
> 
> But the guitar still plays fine. Tunes fine.





Amenthea said:


> The way you explained that it did sound horrific, but the pictures show its not horror show bad. My heart goes go out to you though as it's always such a gut punch when that happens and it is a beaut of a guitar (even with the marks).
> I've got a Hamer Cali with the exact same chips around the end of the fretboard, and even chips where the previous owner did too many divebombs with the FR when the bridge saddles were too far forward and it's gouged it. I also have one of those 'Legend' plexiglass Jag copies and that has the exact same body crack, but as it's see-thru it look pretty bad. Had that guitar 20 years now, no problems.



That's encouraging to hear. I actually banged it hard. It truly wasn't a light band. The walls are bricks and there was a loud audible bang. Deep ding on the wall. 

To be honest, I'm just surprised that the guitar survived. Just throwing a compliment at Charvel guitars.


----------



## NoodleFace

You can tell it was a hard hit with the giant dent on the headstock. Glad it lived. Maybe it will have crazy mojo now.


----------



## eaeolian

T


HoneyNut said:


> Not sure if anyone knows about my incident with my Charvel DK24. Well, no one is supposed to.
> 
> Grabbed the end of the body with my right arm, smashed it against the wall, headstock facing the wall.
> 
> The headstock now has a bid dent, but the neck is still surprisingly straight. No affect on the action. Just that the tuning went off. And a crack around the top of the neck joint, behind the neck pickup.
> 
> But the guitar still plays fine. Tunes fine.



That sucks, but, yeah, good luck breaking a Fender-style neck. It can be done, but you have to be trying.


----------



## manu80

Long story short, we moved last year and had to sell some guitars to add money to all makeover we had to do
Didnt care much for 2 but the last one , a charvel usa koa from 95, i regretted it a lot.
Great guitar, awesome dm pups, sound fat, birdseye neck, really great axe
Found one frim the same batch (1995) last week so i didnt hesitate at all.
Really happy !


----------



## Mourguitars

Anyone else watch the Charvel Doc on Tubi...

https://tubitv.com/movies/614251/la-banda-original-de-charvel-sub-esp

Sorry can only post a link....cool stories tho and sorry if its been posted elsewhere 

Mike


----------



## eaeolian

manu80 said:


> Long story short, we moved last year and had to sell some guitars to add money to all makeover we had to do
> Didnt care much for 2 but the last one , a charvel usa koa from 95, i regretted it a lot.
> Great guitar, awesome dm pups, sound fat, birdseye neck, really great axe
> Found one frim the same batch (1995) last week so i didnt hesitate at all.
> Really happy !



Those are quite looked-down-upon in the C/J community, yet every one I've played has been good-to-great. Nice that you were able to get one back!


----------



## Mourguitars

Just put a Norton back in my 95 San Dimas ....i love this guitar

I had the Strat model as well, but it had a neck issue...i found another online at a price i could justify spending same color that ive been balking about for the last few days...if only it shipped with a hard case vs a gig bag...shipping companies are way to ruff these days on stuff

Mike


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Didn't know this thread existed...but I guess I qualify as a member of this club:

'93 King V Pro
Desolation DX-1, bought new around 2014, can't remember
Pro Series Soloist, blonde, just bought it a few weeks ago


----------



## Samark

About time Jackson built more of these


----------



## CapinCripes

Samark said:


> View attachment 97749
> 
> About time Jackson built more of these


Hooooooly shit Kelly stars are on my bucket list. All the want.


----------



## eaeolian

That subtle purple on the Floyd parts is cool. FU-tone, I presume?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Samark said:


> View attachment 97749
> 
> About time Jackson built more of these



I love the Kelly Star body shape so much.


----------



## TornAnus

I am getting a Dave Davidson warrior hopefully soon. My BC Rich ironbird pre-order seems like it will never come so I cancelled that.


----------



## Mourguitars

Was going to change some pickups today but what i have in my Charvel/Jacksons sound incredible so....

Heres what i have in them ...Bridge pickups

Model 7 Tele (Ash)...Chopper...
95 USA San Dimas (Alder) ...Norton
Model 1A (basswood )...Single hum pickup...Norton
Model 1A (basswood )...Single hum pickup..Gravity Storm
USA Solist SL2 ...(Popular sides / Maple neck thru )..Black Winter

Was going to put a Dominion in the Solist today but...Black Winter stays...had JB, Custom 5 Trembucker in before....BW sounds the best...got the idea when looking at USA Custom shop guitars pickups they were putting in them...BW B/N sets

Alder was a hard wood for me to find a pickup to my liking...JB stayed in the longest but the Norton is way better with out all the JB's harshness....Dominion sounded great also, Norton is perfect per my ears and rig

BTW....Those Model series Japan Guitars they came out with , Maple/Maple board....some of the finest necks....never had the truss rod off...ever....them guitars rock !

Mike


----------



## Marked Man

manu80 said:


> Long story short, we moved last year and had to sell some guitars to add money to all makeover we had to do
> Didnt care much for 2 but the last one , a charvel usa koa from 95, i regretted it a lot.
> Great guitar, awesome dm pups, sound fat, birdseye neck, really great axe
> Found one frim the same batch (1995) last week so i didnt hesitate at all.
> Really happy !
> View attachment 97707
> View attachment 97708



Killer, my favorite Charvel series ever! I now have a '95 Mod I Koa and Mod III Green top.


----------



## jahosy

wasn't expecting to snag a prestine SL2Hat a very decent price. 

Simply love those MoP inlays / logo. It's what set them apart from the current imports.


----------



## narad

jahosy said:


> wasn't expecting to snag a prestine SL2Hat a very decent price.
> 
> Simply love those MoP inlays / logo. It's what set them apart from the current imports.
> View attachment 97934
> 
> View attachment 97933



Love that redwood one. I saw something like that floating around before but I thought it had a single hum -- is it the same guitar modified, or a different one?



Samark said:


> View attachment 97749
> 
> About time Jackson built more of these



Lol, I shared this on insta before coming here.


----------



## jahosy

narad said:


> Love that redwood one. I saw something like that floating around before but I thought it had a single hum -- is it the same guitar modified, or a different one?



yeh the original was a single hum. Built in 2004 by Pablo before his venture into extreme shapes. It was sold by music zoo around 2010 as a B-stock. 

Modded a neck sustainer a few months back. My hands were literally trembling whilst drilling thru the redwood top lol 

Only let down on this guitar is the wraparound bridge. just hated these in general.


----------



## narad

jahosy said:


> yeh the original was a single hum. Built in 2004 by Pablo before his venture into extreme shapes. It was sold by music zoo around 2010 as a B-stock.
> 
> Modded a neck sustainer a few months back. My hands were literally trembling whilst drilling thru the redwood top lol
> 
> Only let down on this guitar is the wraparound bridge. just hated these in general.
> 
> View attachment 97935
> 
> View attachment 97936
> 
> View attachment 97937
> 
> View attachment 97939



Wow! I 100% would not have the courage to do that myself. Looks great though. Yea, sucks about the wraparound. I guess you can route it for a floyd yourself while you're it?


----------



## Crumbling

jahosy said:


> wasn't expecting to snag a prestine SL2Hat a very decent price.
> 
> Simply love those MoP inlays / logo. It's what set them apart from the current imports.
> View attachment 97934
> 
> View attachment 97933


Nice score, IIRC this was listed on Gumtree for 2.5k right? Nice to see prices going back down to standard, I saw a Trans Green SL2H for 2k up here in Brissy and it was gone in a few days as well.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

jahosy said:


> yeh the original was a single hum. Built in 2004 by Pablo before his venture into extreme shapes. It was sold by music zoo around 2010 as a B-stock.
> 
> Modded a neck sustainer a few months back. My hands were literally trembling whilst drilling thru the redwood top lol
> 
> Only let down on this guitar is the wraparound bridge. just hated these in general.
> 
> View attachment 97935
> 
> View attachment 97936
> 
> View attachment 97937
> 
> View attachment 97939



I applaud you for truly making that instrument your own. That took balls.


----------



## jahosy

narad said:


> Wow! I 100% would not have the courage to do that myself. Looks great though. Yea, sucks about the wraparound. I guess you can route it for a floyd yourself while you're it?



Oh i did my homework on routing a FR for this 

It'll have to be a top mounted floyd (due to the angled body top), but main issue here how to cover / infill the existing mounting posts of the wrap around bridge. I'll have to rout out a big chunk of wood where the floyd studs sit and infill with either a similar burl redwood piece (close to impossible) or a bloodwood piece that matches the shark inlay. Still doable, but very little room for error. Might still happen though, we'll see 



Crumbling said:


> Nice score, IIRC this was listed on Gumtree for 2.5k right? Nice to see prices going back down to standard, I saw a Trans Green SL2H for 2k up here in Brissy and it was gone in a few days as well.



Yes, from Gumtree! Saw the transgreen one the day prior, really good price @ $2k AUD, but not a fan of green lol. When the other one came up, offered 2.3k and got it. Was actually about to pickup a DK1 @ 2.3k after lockdown, so had to drop that for the SL2H.

How are you going btw? Felt any tremor this arvo?? 



Kyle Jordan said:


> I applaud you for truly making that instrument your own. That took balls.



Thanks mate, would only suggest this as a last resort though lol


----------



## manu80

This redwood is a real beauty. great work on it !


----------



## ClownShoes

Crumbling said:


> Nice score, IIRC this was listed on Gumtree for 2.5k right? Nice to see prices going back down to standard, I saw a Trans Green SL2H for 2k up here in Brissy and it was gone in a few days as well.


Lol, I very much doubt that's a trend back to old prices. They probably just wanted cash immediately.


----------



## Crumbling

jahosy said:


> Oh i did my homework on routing a FR for this
> Yes, from Gumtree! Saw the transgreen one the day prior, really good price @ $2k AUD, but not a fan of green lol. When the other one came up, offered 2.3k and got it. Was actually about to pickup a DK1 @ 2.3k after lockdown, so had to drop that for the SL2H.



Nice, good price. DK1 was the one on Facebook with the messed up logo right? That's been there for quite a while, I was surprised no one brought it. A pretty messed up early 90s DK1 in player's con sold pretty quickly for 2k a while back up here.

And nah, no tremor, QLD is probably way too far off, but one of my coworker started shaking midway during the Zoom call, gave us a bit of a shock.



vertigo08 said:


> Lol, I very much doubt that's a trend back to old prices. They probably just wanted cash immediately.



That's fair. Two back to back at these prices was probably a coincidence, but its been over a year since the pandemic started, so the ridiculous prices should at least be dropping


----------



## Opion

About that redwood one - didn't Misha used to own that or something very similar to it??? I played almost the exact same guitar during one of their meet & greets, maybe back in 2012 or so.


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> Nice, good price. DK1 was the one on Facebook with the messed up logo right? That's been there for quite a while, I was surprised no one brought it. A pretty messed up early 90s DK1 in player's con sold pretty quickly for 2k a while back up here.
> 
> And nah, no tremor, QLD is probably way too far off, but one of my coworker started shaking midway during the Zoom call, gave us a bit of a shock.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fair. Two back to back at these prices was probably a coincidence, but its been over a year since the pandemic started, so the ridiculous prices should at least be dropping



Yeh the DK1 has been on marketplace (gumtree prior) since start of the year. about 20mins drive from me, so was planning to head down for a closer inspection. The poly lifting on the headstock is still a concern for me though. 

There's a few listings of around 4-5k AUD that hasn't moved in months though, sold prices are typically around the low / mid 2k or max 3k mark. Still reasonable IMO for production USA stuffs, but it seems like the inflation is more on CS stuffs. eg. a Pablo cut NAMM soloist sold for over 6k AUD back in August.



Opion said:


> About that redwood one - didn't Misha used to own that or something very similar to it??? I played almost the exact same guitar during one of their meet & greets, maybe back in 2012 or so.



Misha's redwood soloist has a regular headstock, and he got Jackson to rout out a humbucker in the neck position after. I've seen a total of 3 Redwood SLATs seemingly from Pablo, both sold by Music Zoo as B-stocks (regular and reverse headstock), plus Misha's one.


----------



## Crumbling

Yeah. I was eyeing the KE-2 bolted steel for 2.5k in Perth since like the start of last year, and it was like 9 months until it sold, and I don't think at listed price either. Best deal I saw though was one of these on Facebook on the Guitar Australia group for 1800, absolute bonker prices.

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...VUxS4o-0-3RlgFsOXiOsquahBWb12gnJXOnxSbyp2lJV4


----------



## jahosy

Crumbling said:


> Yeah. I was eyeing the KE-2 bolted steel for 2.5k in Perth since like the start of last year, and it was like 9 months until it sold, and I don't think at listed price either. Best deal I saw though was one of these on Facebook on the Guitar Australia group for 1800, absolute bonker prices.
> 
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...VUxS4o-0-3RlgFsOXiOsquahBWb12gnJXOnxSbyp2lJV4



wait .. what??!?? I'm actually after a warrior with reverse headstock  had one CS quoted last year (before the price hike) from a Perth dealer for about $7k AUD + min 2 yr wait. Nothing fancy, warrior reverse headstock, white outline jackson logo in gun metal finish.

man i kept missing out on these FB listings 

There was a KE2 bolted steel in Melbourne a few months back, sold on Gumtree for around 2K AUD as well within a couple of hours. I'll keep an eye out for you if i ever see one again


----------



## Crumbling

That was the exact one I believe, I saw it on gumtree as well, the serial matched. 

I talked to the guy that brought the CS Warrior a bit, he spent most of last year looking for a WR7 to complete his Warrior collection. Still can't believe he snagged a limited run USA for less than 2k smack bang right in the middle of the pandemic


----------



## jco5055

Hey guys,

I know with Jackson USA (even the custom shop) there are QC issues at times, and the few USA/custom shops I've played (custom shops being custom selects) haven't wowed me. But I was curious, is there any general "rule" that most Jackson enthusiasts go by, meaning something like "a Mike Shannon (or insert builder here) build is above any other Jackson" or the opposite "avoid X builder"...aka Pablo lol?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know with Jackson USA (even the custom shop) there are QC issues at times, and the few USA/custom shops I've played (custom shops being custom selects) haven't wowed me. But I was curious, is there any general "rule" that most Jackson enthusiasts go by, meaning something like "a Mike Shannon (or insert builder here) build is above any other Jackson" or the opposite "avoid X builder"...aka Pablo lol?



Mike Shannon is the OG Jackson builder, so there's some clout that comes along with owning one of his builds, where as guys like Pablo Santana had a reputation for making some outrageous/divisive builds. 

You'll notice that when someone is selling a Shannon build they rarely neglect to mention it. 

That said, there's not really a quality difference between the Master Builders. Those guys are all experienced, gifted builders or else they wouldn't have that title. FMIC has definitely kept the standard up through the years in that regard.


----------



## Emperoff

jco5055 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know with Jackson USA (even the custom shop) there are QC issues at times, and the few USA/custom shops I've played (custom shops being custom selects) haven't wowed me. But I was curious, is there any general "rule" that most Jackson enthusiasts go by, meaning something like "a Mike Shannon (or insert builder here) build is above any other Jackson" or the opposite "avoid X builder"...aka Pablo lol?



Pablo is known for its wacky shapes, but it was by no means a bad builder. He also made absolutely stunning guitars such as the Redwood one posted above. I have a Jackson made by him that is just as good as the ones made by Shannon and Williams.

He probably made its share of fuckups, but IIRC the main reason Jackson fired him was the obscene amount of wood he wasted doing his weirdo designs right. I believe he is the responsible of the B7 shape and headstock, since all of them were made by him before becoming a production guitar.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Crumbling said:


> Yeah. I was eyeing the KE-2 bolted steel for 2.5k in Perth since like the start of last year, and it was like 9 months until it sold, and I don't think at listed price either. Best deal I saw though was one of these on Facebook on the Guitar Australia group for 1800, absolute bonker prices.
> 
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...VUxS4o-0-3RlgFsOXiOsquahBWb12gnJXOnxSbyp2lJV4



I've been on the lookout for these X Custom NAMM Warriors. I have the Soloist from this run and it would be nice to do an X-series collection with the Rhoads and Warrior X Customs.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

There's a USA kelly for sale on Marketplace in the US in sparkle purple for dirt cheap. I'm very very tempted to get it but with my new penchant for mod projects and now playing in classical position and cleans I don't think it would be a good idea. It's literally perfect though. If that would be crackle or holoflake or some graphic I would have it but I already have a purple sparkle guitar and I think I'd like it less than that. 

Also there's a USA Rhoads for 4k that looks exactly like my Hondo only HH and with a gold Floyd. I knew there would be and honestly? I think mine is cooler.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Tim Wilson is another name you’ll hear from time to time with Jackson CS. I forget what year he retired, but it was after FMiC nabbed the brand. 

Grover, Mike, and Tim are like the original 3 at Jackson IIRC.


----------



## jco5055

The Mick guitars looks hot (especially the CF tops), and apparently is great too...

can anyone confirm if the Warrior (at least USA and "better" tier) has neck dive?


----------



## mastapimp

jco5055 said:


> The Mick guitars looks hot (especially the CF tops), and apparently is great too...
> 
> can anyone confirm if the Warrior (at least USA and "better" tier) has neck dive?


I have a custom shop WR7. No neck dive.


----------



## xzacx

mastapimp said:


> I have a custom shop WR7. No neck dive.



Warriors are incredibly well balanced and comfortable. They look so aggressive, but holding them, they almost feel like ergonomics let to the design as much as looking cool.


----------



## eaeolian

jahosy said:


> Misha's redwood soloist has a regular headstock, and he got Jackson to rout out a humbucker in the neck position after. I've seen a total of 3 Redwood SLATs seemingly from Pablo, both sold by Music Zoo as B-stocks (regular and reverse headstock), plus Misha's one.



If yours plays anything like Misha's, you have a damn nice guitar. He brought it to one of the long-ago get-togethers at Noodles' house and that thing was one of the 4-5 best guitars in the room.


----------



## eaeolian

Kyle Jordan said:


> Tim Wilson is another name you’ll hear from time to time with Jackson CS. I forget what year he retired, but it was after FMiC nabbed the brand.
> 
> Grover, Mike, and Tim are like the original 3 at Jackson IIRC.



Yeah, pretty much. Tim built my 7 string!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Tim built my 7 string!



The Deep Candy Red Soloist with the Crop Circle Inlays? That guitar and another Soloist are what inspired me to order a Deep Candy Red SL1 as my first USA. I never got that guitar sadly, but I've always wanted a DCR Soloist since seeing your custom shop.


----------



## eaeolian

The Deep Candy Red one with crop circles was for my buddy Vince from Prototype. Mine's a 22 fret trans-black Soloist with piranha inlays. I think it's in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

eaeolian said:


> The Deep Candy Red one with crop circles was for my buddy Vince from Prototype. Mine's a 22 fret trans-black Soloist with piranha inlays. I think it's in this thread somewhere.


You should post your Jackson collection sometime.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You should post your Jackson collection sometime.



Agreed.


----------



## eaeolian

I'm a horrible photographer. 

I also only actually have four at the moment. I've owned a bunch over the years, but these two USAs are the ones that don't leave.


----------



## jahosy

eaeolian said:


> If yours plays anything like Misha's, you have a damn nice guitar. He brought it to one of the long-ago get-togethers at Noodles' house and that thing was one of the 4-5 best guitars in the room.



Mine does play great! BUT the wrap around bridge is just a pain to deal with (has a locking / tightening bolt to the stud post that comes loosen after awhile), and there's no other replacement bridges that'll fit due to the excessive angled design.... argh 

Does Misha still use that redwood for tour / recording these days? Think the redwood figuring on his was probably the best looking out of the three.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

eaeolian said:


> I'm a horrible photographer.
> 
> I also only actually have four at the moment. I've owned a bunch over the years, but these two USAs are the ones that don't leave.


I’m no expert either, but I do NGD’s anyways here because it is fun for us gear nurds. Now enough with the excuses and get to it!


----------



## maliciousteve

Reminiscing about the Jacksons I've owned. These 3 certainly stick out as the ones I wish I'd kept.


----------



## eaeolian

jahosy said:


> Mine does play great! BUT the wrap around bridge is just a pain to deal with (has a locking / tightening bolt to the stud post that comes loosen after awhile), and there's no other replacement bridges that'll fit due to the excessive angled design.... argh
> 
> Does Misha still use that redwood for tour / recording these days? Think the redwood figuring on his was probably the best looking out of the three.



I know mostly what he had been using was actually his Adrian Smith, which is what led to the new sig model, I think. I haven't seen the redwood one for a while.


----------



## eaeolian

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> You should post your Jackson collection sometime.



All right, they'll trickle in. 

1988 USA Dinky, white w/blue pearl, ebony, factory Floyd:


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

eaeolian said:


> All right, they'll trickle in.
> 
> 1988 USA Dinky, white w/blue pearl, ebony, factory Floyd:
> 
> View attachment 98236


Blue pearl?! Friggin sweet.


----------



## NoodleFace

Finally got my wr7 back from the shop after a fret level. Definite improvement. Need to set it up for the full effect. 

It is hands down the best sounding guitar I own either way


----------



## NoodleFace

Can't edit but got the action down to 1.25mm on a low A (0.64). I could actually go lower with just some acoustic buzzing, but 1.25 feels really good. It's my best playing guitar now. Very glad I got it fret levelled; although, for a $1200 guitar I feel kind of burned that I needed to do that. Probably won't buy any more Indonesian Jackson's.


----------



## Emperoff

So apparently Jackson still makes cool guitars... For dealers 

https://reverb.com/item/42778201-jackson-concept-series-soloist-slat7-ht-gloss-black







MIK, BKP Aftermaths, ebony board... If it was in satin black I'd be in trouble.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Swapped the strat style knobs for some gold dome knobs.


----------



## Decapitated

[url=https://postimg.cc/yWQwhmJN]

[/URL]


----------



## Naxxpipe

Got my 3 Jacksons as my only guitars. Next on the list is one or two Warriors and then a Kelly.

I like Jacksons...


----------



## eaeolian

Emperoff said:


> So apparently Jackson still makes cool guitars... For dealers
> MIK, BKP Aftermaths, ebony board... If it was in satin black I'd be in trouble.



2K for a Korean guitar still bugs me. Dunno why.


----------



## Millul

Emperoff said:


> So apparently Jackson still makes cool guitars... For dealers
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/42778201-jackson-concept-series-soloist-slat7-ht-gloss-black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIK, BKP Aftermaths, ebony board... If it was in satin black I'd be in trouble.



Is there also a 6???


----------



## Emperoff

eaeolian said:


> 2K for a Korean guitar still bugs me. Dunno why.



Same here. Probably because we bought MIJ SLAT3-7s for around 1K.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

eaeolian said:


> 2K for a Korean guitar still bugs me. Dunno why.



Bugs me because I paid less for both of my USA Soloists new. And adjusted for inflation, one still cost less and the other $100 more.


----------



## Emperoff

Kyle Jordan said:


> Bugs me because I paid less for both of my USA Soloists new. And adjusted for inflation, one still cost less and the other $100 more.



My latest guitar was an used USA B7 CS that I bought for 1300€ shipped, so go figure.


----------



## eaeolian

I'm not going to tell you *how* much more one of the Korean guitars is than my CS Soloist cost me. 

That said, I've played some damn nice Korean guitars.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Emperoff said:


> My latest guitar was an used USA B7 CS that I bought for 1300€ shipped, so go figure.



How are you liking the B7?


----------



## Emperoff

I have two of them and both are fantastic guitars. One is 27" and the other 28,75".

I think the B7 Deluxe is probably the best value in high end sevenstrings right now. You can find them used on Reverb all the time for around 1500$ and they fucking rule.


----------



## josh1




----------



## 1b4n3z

'88 Dinky on the left, nothing captures the sparkle right


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Kyle Jordan

^:Urge to sell Soloists rising:

Then again, I may be able to get $2500 or more a pop if I hold out another year or so.


----------



## Emperoff

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 99793



Just came here to post that. Goddamn, Jackson...


----------



## manu80

Yup, crazy times. Gotta keep mine a bit more then....
I’ll add this one, a neat slsmg. So light !!!! Swapped the emg hz for suhr aldrich pups. Wanted 57/66 emg’s but found the Suhrs for cheap.
Great MIJ model. Will resell it for 2k in 5 yrs


----------



## maliciousteve

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 99793



Ffs. I won't be buying any new (new or used) guitars until I have an huge pay increase or prices start to come down. Or I win the lottery.


Looking more likely to win the lottery


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Kyle Jordan said:


> ^:Urge to sell Soloists rising:
> 
> Then again, I may be able to get $2500 or more a pop if I hold out another year or so.




This. 

Every time I post my Soloists on Instagram or Jackson groups, somebody will always send me a PM offering to buy it for much much more than I bought it for. Really tempting and crazy times. But they are the best guitars in my stable and I only have 6, 4 of which are cheap imports. Not like the other guys posting on FB Jackson Groups who have like 10+ Masterbuilt pieces.


----------



## soliloquy

manu80 said:


> Yup, crazy times. Gotta keep mine a bit more then....
> I’ll add this one, a neat slsmg. So light !!!! Swapped the emg hz for suhr aldrich pups. Wanted 57/66 emg’s but found the Suhrs for cheap.
> Great MIJ model. Will resell it for 2k in 5 yrs
> View attachment 99811



When i first played the SLSMG, i instantly fell in love with the way it played, but wasn't a fan of the black color.
Waited till the SLS3 came out. Was about to pull the trigger, and then life got in the way.

Now that both are discontinued, i still kick myself for not pulling the trigger on either/both. Back then they were only $600 for the MGM and about $800 for the SLS3. Prices in CAD too.


----------



## flv75

Hi guys, any experience with the RR pro GLOSS BLACK? It's worth the price?


----------



## ClownShoes

maliciousteve said:


> Ffs. I won't be buying any new (new or used) guitars until I have an huge pay increase or prices start to come down. Or I win the lottery.
> 
> 
> Looking more likely to win the lottery


Inflation just hit a 30yr high in the states. I don't see anything coming down lol.

Buying new is a seriously poor proposition for anything high end these days.


----------



## Aso

vertigo08 said:


> Buying new is a seriously poor proposition for anything high end these days.



Ya I am afraid to see what a custom shop Jackson costs now. I placed an order in 2019 for one and was talking to the dealer a week ago if he had any updates on it. He commented on how Jackson has had at least three price increase since then.


----------



## Samark

Oooft. New Joe Williams build


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Oooft. New Joe Williams build
> 
> View attachment 100258
> View attachment 100259
> View attachment 100260
> View attachment 100261



Wowee


----------



## mitou

flv75 said:


> Hi guys, any experience with the RR pro GLOSS BLACK? It's worth the price?



I'd say yes, unless you can find an early 90s RR Pro or a 2010-11 Elite Rhoads for a good price



Samark said:


> Oooft. New Joe Williams build
> 
> View attachment 100258
> View attachment 100259
> View attachment 100260
> View attachment 100261



I have to change my underwear


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Samark said:


> Oooft. New Joe Williams build
> 
> View attachment 100258
> View attachment 100259
> View attachment 100260
> View attachment 100261



I thought master builds were only for special people now. I was surprised that went to a dealer.


----------



## ClownShoes

Lmao, the titanium floyd rose is worth about $1000 alone.

They done even make them anymore, maybe the customer supplied it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The CS is running years behind, it was probably from an old order.


----------



## Samark

Bit of GAS for a Warrior now. And one of the best riffs I have heard in a long time


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I'll do a NGD thread for this one at some point:


----------



## jahosy

IbanezDaemon said:


> I'll do a NGD thread for this one at some point:
> 
> View attachment 100390
> 
> 
> View attachment 100391


sweet! is this a CS order, or refinished?


----------



## josh1

Guys, is it possible to remove the rings and go with direct mount pickup look?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

josh1 said:


> Guys, is it possible to remove the rings and go with direct mount pickup look?



Depends on what it looks like under the rings and how factory fresh you want it to look.


----------



## josh1

MaxOfMetal said:


> Depends on what it looks like under the rings and how factory fresh you want it to look.


I like the guitar a lot but I hate pickup rings. I'd love to remove them!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

josh1 said:


> I like the guitar a lot but I hate pickup rings. I'd love to remove them!



It's easy enough to pull the rings and direct mount the pickups. The routes just might be a little messy, and you'll have the ring mounting screw holes to cover up.


----------



## ClownShoes

josh1 said:


> I like the guitar a lot but I hate pickup rings. I'd love to remove them!


Only issue is aesthetics - pickup rings often leave an impression in the clear coat. That and you'll have eight screw holes to look at unless you fill them.

FU-Tone offers a mounting system but pickup height adjustment isn't as easy as this solution. You just need to search around to find threaded inserts for wood (and make sure the inside thread matches the pickup screw thread). Make sure they're not zinc/alloy either.

https://www.fredguitar.com/en/picku...t-pickups-4pcs-2-steps-drilling-55mm35mm.html
https://www.projectguitar.com/tutor...le-pickup-mounting-with-threaded-inserts-r77/
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/threaded-inserts-for-direct-mounted-pickups.316584/


----------



## IbanezDaemon

jahosy said:


> sweet! is this a CS order, or refinished?



2009 Custom Shop.


----------



## narad

IbanezDaemon said:


> 2009 Custom Shop.



Dibs.


----------



## mlp187

josh1 said:


> Guys, is it possible to remove the rings and go with direct mount pickup look?


I think you’ll like the result even less than the pickup rings.
I had one of these. No joke, absolutely one of the best playing guitars I ever had, even among my high-end gear. I had one fret start to lift, got all kinds of butt hurt about it, fixed it and then sold it. Wish I would have kept it.


----------



## josh1

mlp187 said:


> I think you’ll like the result even less than the pickup rings.
> I had one of these. No joke, absolutely one of the best playing guitars I ever had, even among my high-end gear. I had one fret start to lift, got all kinds of butt hurt about it, fixed it and then sold it. Wish I would have kept it.


I got this off of Reverb a month or two ago and I gotta say it is solid! I paid $400 total, I think it was a bargain.


----------



## 73647k

manu80 said:


> Yup, crazy times. Gotta keep mine a bit more then....
> I’ll add this one, a neat slsmg. So light !!!! Swapped the emg hz for suhr aldrich pups. Wanted 57/66 emg’s but found the Suhrs for cheap.
> Great MIJ model. Will resell it for 2k in 5 yrs
> View attachment 99811



I bought one of these cheap a little while ago but the guitar was pretty thrashed. Sanded it down to bare wood and I'm about to throw a dark mahogany stain on it when I get some more time to work on it. Really looking forward to it - thing is so light and comfortable (I did take some of the wood off of the area where the neck meets the body so upper fret access is nearly effortless now)


----------



## Mathemagician

Oooooooooooh biscuit. New model just announced. I like it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Mathemagician said:


> View attachment 100586
> 
> Oooooooooooh biscuit. New model just announced. I like it.


wat. That's been out for like a year afaik. I was just about to go try a b-stock version of one locally


----------



## Mathemagician

Que? I did not know that. Then again “out for a year” since the supply chain issues started last year doesn’t mean much, lol.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Wheres that built?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

soul_lip_mike said:


> Wheres that built?


china


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Quick Qs: Where are the current So Cal Pro Mods made? And does anyone happen to know what the routing under the pickguard is?


----------



## Edika

I have a NGD for this bit here it is again!


----------



## mitou

Kyle Jordan said:


> Quick Qs: Where are the current So Cal Pro Mods made? And does anyone happen to know what the routing under the pickguard is?



Mexico / HSH


----------



## Samark

Another Williams build. Nice.


----------



## mitou

Samark said:


> Another Williams build. Nice



A Floyd and no locking nut with that string angle? Brave


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Dots on a Masterbuild. Whyyyy? At least off-set it!


----------



## jahosy

Very strange choices indeed, especially with non-locking nut. Even with schaller locking tuners, wouldn't the strings jump out of the nut slots whilst using the floyd??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jahosy said:


> Very strange choices indeed, especially with non-locking nut. Even with schaller locking tuners, wouldn't the strings jump out of the nut slots whilst using the floyd??



I don't think it's too big of an issue. Sure you lose tension, but I don't think it's enough to dislodge the strings.

But as said above, the steep angle of the strings passed the nut may cause issues. I'm guessing (hoping) they talked about this beforehand though to make sure it didn't happen. The downward angle of the headstock should probably help keep things in line.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

The phenolic nut would probably help.


----------



## jahosy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think it's too big of an issue. Sure you lose tension, but I don't think it's enough to dislodge the strings.
> 
> But as said above, the steep angle of the strings passed the nut may cause issues. I'm guessing (hoping) they talked about this beforehand though to make sure it didn't happen. The downward angle of the headstock should probably help keep things in line.


with a strat type headstock design, sure it'll work. 

but with how the strings are pulled on an angle with Jackson headstocks, it just seems risky.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Someone thinks locking tuners and locking nuts are the same thing. Derp. 

Though maybe it's for someone who just lightly uses the unit, like Broderick did [does?], so they just forgo the lock nut. It's not unheard of or unseen.


----------



## 77zark77

so unthought

thanks Max


----------



## Naxxpipe

Nice warrior! I wonder how the displacement of the front strap button changes the balance.


----------



## AussieTerry

How is the chinese made SL3M rainbow crackle? I want a maple board but not chinese.


----------



## pahulkster

Ordered an original Floyd and a Het Set to spice up my RRXMG. Out of bigger projects so I'm just looking for stuff that I've wanted to tweak for a while.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

MaxOfMetal said:


> Someone thinks locking tuners and locking nuts are the same thing. Derp.
> 
> Though maybe it's for someone who just lightly uses the unit, like Broderick did [does?], so they just forgo the lock nut. It's not unheard of or unseen.


----------



## Adieu

Samark said:


> Another Williams build. Nice.
> View attachment 100746
> View attachment 100747



Scarf joined highly flamed maple?


----------



## Tree

manu80 said:


> Yup, crazy times. Gotta keep mine a bit more then....
> I’ll add this one, a neat slsmg. So light !!!! Swapped the emg hz for suhr aldrich pups. Wanted 57/66 emg’s but found the Suhrs for cheap.
> Great MIJ model. Will resell it for 2k in 5 yrs
> View attachment 99811



Going through this thread was a mistake. This just reignited GAS from before I was aware GAS was a thing 

I used to absolutely pine over the SLSMGs when they were released, but being an unemployed teenager made the, what was it, like $600 price tag at the time? seem unobtainable. 

Fuck, I don't even play 6 strings anymore really, but I reaaaaally want one of these again. It was one of the nicest guitars I was able to test out back in the day.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Someone thinks locking tuners and locking nuts are the same thing. Derp.
> 
> Though maybe it's for someone who just lightly uses the unit, like Broderick did [does?], so they just forgo the lock nut. It's not unheard of or unseen.



Definitely. Lifeson and Govan spring to mind, but not with those string pull angles!


----------



## eaeolian

Adieu said:


> Scarf joined highly flamed maple?



I have to admit, I've never seen that one before.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

eaeolian said:


> Definitely. Lifeson and Govan spring to mind, but not with those string pull angles!



Yeah thats why I can get the complaints here.  I hope the headstock string angle is enough to keep the B string in place.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just saw this on FB and uh
...
I like the Rhoads with the 3x3? A lot????


----------



## /wrists

73647k said:


> I bought one of these cheap a little while ago but the guitar was pretty thrashed. Sanded it down to bare wood and I'm about to throw a dark mahogany stain on it when I get some more time to work on it. Really looking forward to it - thing is so light and comfortable (I did take some of the wood off of the area where the neck meets the body so upper fret access is nearly effortless now)


Brto I love your pfp


----------



## gunch

Dude I always have nuts Warrior gas

Chewy from Martyr, Dave Revocation, Wes Borland

gunch want warryuh


----------



## mlp187

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just saw this on FB and uh
> ...
> I like the Rhoads with the 3x3? A lot????


The 3x3 on the V is so right… so fucking right I want it, and I don’t ever want Vs.


----------



## Concerto412

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just saw this on FB and uh
> ...
> I like the Rhoads with the 3x3? A lot????


I like this a _LOT _more than I thought I would, and now it just seems so common sense.
More of this, please, FMIC.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just saw this on FB and uh
> ...
> I like the Rhoads with the 3x3? A lot????



Yeah that tickles the hell out of my '58 V fancies.


----------



## manu80

they really should release some korina like V/RR...


----------



## pahulkster

pahulkster said:


> Ordered an original Floyd and a Het Set to spice up my RRXMG. Out of bigger projects so I'm just looking for stuff that I've wanted to tweak for a while.



This was/is much more of a pain than I anticipated but not a huge deal. Decided to swap out all the electronics so I had to make a bunch of longer connectors and order an EMG three way strat switch that replaces the buss. I'm going to try and find some of the connections they use just to have around to make new wires instead of splicing. The legs on the Het Set are wider than an 81 or 85 so I had to sand those down.

Apparently an Original Floyd R3 nut is huge compared to a Floyd Special R3 nut. Super high action atm, but I will sand the nut down. Didn't expect the difference to be that significant.

Also did an FU Tone brass block, purple locks screws, new springs, claw, and trem blocker I probably won't use. Total upgrades are about twice what I paid for the guitar used lol. Not something I'd sell anyway. Looks and sounds much better. Setup would be perfect if that stupid nut was just a simple swap. I may just put the special nut back on and use the new locks.


----------



## mxbraud

pahulkster said:


> This was/is much more of a pain than I anticipated but not a huge deal. Decided to swap out all the electronics so I had to make a bunch of longer connectors and order an EMG three way strat switch that replaces the buss. I'm going to try and find some of the connections they use just to have around to make new wires instead of splicing. The legs on the Het Set are wider than an 81 or 85 so I had to sand those down.
> 
> Apparently an Original Floyd R3 nut is huge compared to a Floyd Special R3 nut. Super high action atm, but I will sand the nut down. Didn't expect the difference to be that significant.
> 
> Also did an FU Tone brass block, purple locks screws, new springs, claw, and trem blocker I probably won't use. Total upgrades are about twice what I paid for the guitar used lol. Not something I'd sell anyway. Looks and sounds much better. Setup would be perfect if that stupid nut was just a simple swap. I may just put the special nut back on and use the new locks.


Just leave the FR Special Nut on there. No real gain with the OFR Nut. Just use the Hardware from the OFR R3


----------



## Guamskyy

I just got in my charvel dk24 on Sunday and the guitar is great but the bridge pickup isn’t tickling my fancy for high gain; a little too loose in the bass for my tastes. What have you guys replaced the bridge with, if you have? I actually really like the neck pickup so it’s staying (for now lol)


----------



## mxbraud

Guamskyy said:


> I just got in my charvel dk24 on Sunday and the guitar is great but the bridge pickup isn’t tickling my fancy for high gain; a little too loose in the bass for my tastes. What have you guys replaced the bridge with, if you have? I actually really like the neck pickup so it’s staying (for now lol)


What is stock in the Bridge?


----------



## Guamskyy

mxbraud said:


> What is stock in the Bridge?



It’s a Seymour Duncan full shred in the bridge


----------



## ScatteredDimension

My MIJ beauties;

Left: DK2T/ JB/Jazz combo, wich i'm gonna swap for X2N/D Activator X set and I believe it's going to look pretty menacing 

Right: DXMG with EMG Hz's. They sound pretty dull and I'm going to swap the JB Jazz's for this one. Volume pot in the tone spot since I hate the location of the vol pot in jacksons... Get's in the way whenever playing G or E string. Gonna do the same to the hardtail.

Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## jahosy

Saw this posted on FB. Looks sick!


----------



## kmanick

Still love my Soloists and charvels


----------



## Kyle Jordan

jahosy said:


> Saw this posted on FB. Looks sick!
> View attachment 101608



Those King Kelly cutouts really look good here. I’m usually not a big fan of those.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jahosy said:


> Saw this posted on FB. Looks sick!
> View attachment 101608



So JCS is basically LACS now.


----------



## NoodleFace

Anyone count the frets though?


----------



## Leviathus

That's one beefy Rhoads!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

MaxOfMetal said:


> So JCS is basically LACS now.


It would seem so.


----------



## NoodleFace

Traded away my WR7 today. It's no secret I wasn't very happy with the guitar - still I did right by it and got it fret levelled and setup to a good place. I just never bonded with the guitar like I did my others, although I guess sitting side by side with a Kiesel it never really had a chance. It's one of those guitars when people see it in person they always comment on how nice it looks, I just wish it wasn't such a pain in the ass to get it right.

Hopefully the new owner likes it better than I did.


----------



## jahosy

X-stroyer CS on Instagram! 
love the pickguard and machined tailpiece! unsure about the funky neck joint though....


----------



## mxbraud

jahosy said:


> X-stroyer CS on Instagram!
> love the pickguard and machined tailpiece! unsure about the funky neck joint though....
> View attachment 101680
> 
> View attachment 101681
> 
> View attachment 101682
> 
> View attachment 101683
> 
> View attachment 101684


That MOP or Abalone at the neck\body transition looks really unique! Never in my 34 years of playing have Ive ever seen that. Awesome!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mxbraud said:


> That MOP or Abalone at the neck\body transition looks really unique! Never in my 34 years of playing have Ive ever seen that. Awesome!



It's an old school way of doing that style of angled joint, but yeah, usually it's just a sliver of contrasting wood, it's cool they put inlay there. Nice finishing touch.


----------



## jahosy

According to the intagram post, the X-stroyer CS was built by a new Jackson masterbuilder, previously from the Yamaha custom shop (never knew Yamaha has a custom shop!)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jahosy said:


> According to the intagram post, the X-stroyer CS was built by a new Jackson masterbuilder, previously from the Yamaha custom shop (never knew Yamaha has a custom shop!)



Yep, but it's more of their LACS. Artist exclusive. Pat was the lead guy apparently.


----------



## lost_horizon

jahosy said:


> According to the intagram post, the X-stroyer CS was built by a new Jackson masterbuilder, previously from the Yamaha custom shop (never knew Yamaha has a custom shop!)


Yeah not open to the public, artist exclusives only which is the biggest tragedy on earth. 

Would buy these in a second:


https://yamahaguitardevelopment.com/node/216
https://yamahaguitardevelopment.com/node/138


----------



## jahosy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, but it's more of their LACS. Artist exclusive. Pat was the lead guy apparently.


Love his builds / visions! Hope to see more of his JCS in the future!



lost_horizon said:


> Yeah not open to the public, artist exclusives only which is the biggest tragedy on earth.
> 
> Would buy these in a second:
> View attachment 101705
> 
> https://yamahaguitardevelopment.com/node/216
> https://yamahaguitardevelopment.com/node/138


Wow these Yamaha CS looks very classy!


----------



## Mathemagician

jahosy said:


> X-stroyer CS on Instagram!
> love the pickguard and machined tailpiece! unsure about the funky neck joint though....
> View attachment 101680
> 
> View attachment 101681
> 
> View attachment 101682
> 
> View attachment 101683
> 
> View attachment 101684



Ken Lawrence called, he said “Nice right?”


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yep, but it's more of their LACS. Artist exclusive. Pat was the lead guy apparently.



Wasn't sure if you were talking about Jackson or Yamaha at first.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wasn't sure if you were talking about Jackson or Yamaha at first.


I mean with Jackson you just have to wait a decade and hope you have the correct amount of frets.


----------



## Samark

jahosy said:


> According to the intagram post, the X-stroyer CS was built by a new Jackson masterbuilder, previously from the Yamaha custom shop (never knew Yamaha has a custom shop!)


Which page is this on Jas?


----------



## jahosy

Samark said:


> Which page is this on Jas?



https://www.instagram.com/pfc.g/ 
Pasquale "Pat" Campolattano


----------



## jahosy

And after a 2 month wait ... the TL2H has finally landed!














It's basically a tele-shaped soloist, with a 'Pablo cut' neck heel. Hefty body, feels really solid.

The Scott Ian silver burst finish looks amazing in person! Has a slight metallic gloss to it.

Position of the volume knob seems closer to the bridge compared to standard SL2H. Might swap it out with a killswitch instead.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That's fucking awesome! Congrats!


----------



## jahosy

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's fucking awesome! Congrats!


Thanks Max! 

Was initially looking to buy a Les Paul custom, but i just couldn't pass this up... still a single cut so all good


----------



## Humbuck

Love the checkering on that X-troyer!!


----------



## NoodleFace

I love that tele but I very much hate where that volume knob is


----------



## Kyle Jordan

jahosy said:


> And after a 2 month wait ... the TL2H has finally landed!
> 
> View attachment 101714
> 
> View attachment 101715
> 
> View attachment 101717
> 
> View attachment 101719
> 
> View attachment 101720
> 
> View attachment 101718
> 
> 
> It's basically a tele-shaped soloist, with a 'Pablo cut' neck heel. Hefty body, feels really solid.
> 
> The Scott Ian silver burst finish looks amazing in person! Has a slight metallic gloss to it.
> 
> Position of the volume knob seems closer to the bridge compared to standard SL2H. Might swap it out with a killswitch instead.



Ok. This is just unreal. I hope it’s as awesome as it looks.


----------



## jahosy

NoodleFace said:


> I love that tele but I very much hate where that volume knob is


Same. I'm generally fine with standard Jackson control layout, but this vol knob just sits much closer to the bridge pickup. I'll most likely swap it out.



Kyle Jordan said:


> Ok. This is just unreal. I hope it’s as awesome as it looks.


Plays / feels like a soloist, with a heavier body.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jahosy said:


> Thanks Max!
> 
> Was initially looking to buy a Les Paul custom, but i just couldn't pass this up... still a single cut so all good



Thanks for sharing!

Yeah, LPCs are great, but that thing is a real show stopper. Again, big congrats.


----------



## xzacx

I'd guess that knob placement is to accommodate for the carve—I suppose they could have recessed it into the carve but I think that would have looked awkward.


----------



## manu80

Looks great !


----------



## jahosy

xzacx said:


> I'd guess that knob placement is to accommodate for the carve—I suppose they could have recessed it into the carve but I think that would have looked awkward.



It's definitely been done before though, having knob placements in the carved surface. Think it's a missed opportunity.


----------



## chipchappy

jahosy said:


> And after a 2 month wait ... the TL2H has finally landed!



that thing is choice. Congrats yo!


----------



## Millul

jahosy said:


> https://www.instagram.com/pfc.g/
> Pasquale "Pat" Campolattano



Well, the guy can surely build an ace guitar (that Xstroyer is amazing), but he can probably dish out a mean pizza as well!


----------



## 1b4n3z

New Dinky for me! This is part of the Player's Choice Series from '93-'94. The specific model is called Flamed Dinky, which is in effect a regular Dinky but with a full thickness bookmatched flame maple body. Pickups are Jackson L-500XL & J100VS's. That bridge pickup is gnarly!

For comparison I have a '96 custom made Dinky with almost the same specs - originally it came with the same pickups even. Obviously it was made with the PCS run as an inspiration. I had to have the '96 CS neck pocket shimmed as the neck didn't stay in place. Apparently the screws were crooked too, just the kind of sloppiness you'd expect from Jackson CS. It's good now, but the '94 is better made


----------



## works0fheart

Got my RR24MG in today. Haven't had much time to play it or anything since I worked a long shift today, but hopefully tomorrow I can get some better pictures of it and give it a proper setup. For now, we'll go with this, but when a few days have passed and I've tried it out enough I'll give it a proper post.


----------



## jahosy

works0fheart said:


> Got my RR24MG in today. Haven't had much time to play it or anything since I worked a long shift today, but hopefully tomorrow I can get some better pictures of it and give it a proper setup. For now, we'll go with this, but when a few days have passed and I've tried it out enough I'll give it a proper post.
> 
> View attachment 101919
> View attachment 101920
> View attachment 101921
> View attachment 101922


Beautiful mate, congrats! These MIK series looks really good!


----------



## jonsick

works0fheart said:


> Got my RR24MG in today. Haven't had much time to play it or anything since I worked a long shift today, but hopefully tomorrow I can get some better pictures of it and give it a proper setup. For now, we'll go with this, but when a few days have passed and I've tried it out enough I'll give it a proper post.
> 
> View attachment 101919
> View attachment 101920
> View attachment 101921
> View attachment 101922


Is that the Concept Series? I would love to hear some thoughts.


----------



## works0fheart

jonsick said:


> Is that the Concept Series? I would love to hear some thoughts.



If I can get it properly set up today or tomorrow and get some time to play it I'll let you know. For now it's just barely made it out of the box unfortunately.


----------



## Sslfetish

2 girls decades apart. Charvel 6 and Jackson sl2 USA.


----------



## Gren

My MIJ champs, WRXT and DKMGT. Swapped the pickups between each guitar and have been blacking out the hardware on the Warrior. 

I want a whole fleet of pointy black Jacksons... I've got a couple of necks from 90s Performer series and Grover Jackson, does anyone know if necks are consistent as far pocket fit across diff generations/models? I suppose I'll have to re-drill the holes at minimum. I would love to find some cheap Kelly and Rhoads bodies to make some mutts.


----------



## Possessed

Have not contributed for a while. Here are my current Jacksons


----------



## manu80

I recognize one 
Looooove the KV's !!!!!!


----------



## chipchappy

Possessed said:


> Have not contributed for a while. Here are my current Jacksons



if you ever want to make any of them "past Jacksons" lemme know


----------



## manu80

get in the line


----------



## Possessed

I have another one coming


----------



## MFB

Possessed said:


> I have another one coming



:highfive:


----------



## Possessed




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Holy cow. You have snot green walls.


----------



## Possessed

soul_lip_mike said:


> Holy cow. You have snot green walls.


Best for video editing


----------



## jahosy

Archtops + reverse headstocks


----------



## works0fheart

Possessed said:


> View attachment 102086



Man that thing is beautiful. Custom shop it looks like?


----------



## mikernaut

jahosy said:


> Archtops + reverse headstocks
> 
> View attachment 102106
> 
> View attachment 102107


That is a stunning Trio!


----------



## Possessed

works0fheart said:


> Man that thing is beautiful. Custom shop it looks like?


Yes, custom shop made in 2014. I remember there are bunch of one hum RR24 customs made in that year with different colors


----------



## narad

jahosy said:


> Archtops + reverse headstocks
> 
> View attachment 102106
> 
> View attachment 102107



I'll never not give a thumbs up to that redwood burl.


----------



## eaeolian

NoodleFace said:


> I love that tele but I very much hate where that volume knob is



...but that's the correct place... 

Seriously, I get it. I like it there on guitars with the Floyd on top, but recessed Floyds cause problems with it. That's why I don't have any recessed Floyds.


----------



## eaeolian

Gren said:


> I want a whole fleet of pointy black Jacksons... I've got a couple of necks from 90s Performer series and Grover Jackson, does anyone know if necks are consistent as far pocket fit across diff generations/models? I suppose I'll have to re-drill the holes at minimum. I would love to find some cheap Kelly and Rhoads bodies to make some mutts.



If you want to go the self-finishing rout, check out KNE or https://www.ebay.com/sch/enl-custom-guitars/m.html on eBay - they'll both do the correct Jackson 2.25 neck pockets and have the specs for the 24 fret necks.


----------



## mungiisi

Possessed said:


> View attachment 102086



So you bought that one - I barely saw it at the ebay-kleinanzeigen until it was gone.

If you ever decide to part ways with it, PM me.


----------



## Possessed

mungiisi said:


> So you bought that one - I barely saw it at the ebay-kleinanzeigen until it was gone.
> 
> If you ever decide to part ways with it, PM me.


No i didn't get it last time. The buyer decided to sell it again so i bought it with much higher price.


----------



## mungiisi

Possessed said:


> No i didn't get it last time. The buyer decided to sell it again so i bought it with much higher price.



Congrats anyways - very nice score. Nothing beats 1H RR24.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

eaeolian said:


> If you want to go the self-finishing rout, check out KNE or https://www.ebay.com/sch/enl-custom-guitars/m.html on eBay - they'll both do the correct Jackson 2.25 neck pockets and have the specs for the 24 fret necks.



Good to know! I asked KNE recently about getting one of their V bodies in Korina. If I can find a donor neck, I may finally get my near to my ideal V.


----------



## MFB

So where do I pick up my membership card?


----------



## manu80

F€@&k you Gibson !


----------



## Possessed

manu80 said:


> View attachment 102242
> F€@&k you Gibson !


Congrats! I saw that one too. Great guitar with great price


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I used to own one of the KV2T natural. I remember it looking a lot better than it felt to play. It was surprisingly light (too light imho).


----------



## manu80

it's less heavy than my KV2 (because of the lack of FR ?) but i'm happy to have a KV that I can detune on the fly  May just replace the pickups by black duncan to get that Y2KV feeling. Thought about putting everything in black instead of chrome but no.


----------



## VMNT

Congrats! 
Is it 25.5"? IIRC, they only made twelve of those with long scale. I'd reconsider black hardware to make it even more badass


----------



## manu80

Yeah that would bring her closer to the gibson natural version
I’ll see


----------



## Konfyouzd

Has anyone bought a Nova and changed the hardware / pickups yet? I have been considering blacking everything out except the logo.


----------



## Empryrean

Just snagged a js32t Warrior, I'm finally a jackson man now.. also a little nervous I hope I like the balance of the shape


----------



## Naxxpipe

Recently picked up a WRX24M. And I am all aboard the X-shape train. Extremely comfy.

Pleasantly surprised by the Floyd Rose Special. Most reviews paint it as being utter garbage, but I find it holds tune and operates quite smoothly. So far so good. Pickups are quite disappointing though, needs heavy EQ'ing to be bearable.


----------



## ScatteredDimension

Empryrean said:


> Just snagged a js32t Warrior, I'm finally a jackson man now.. also a little nervous I hope I like the balance of the shape





Naxxpipe said:


> Recently picked up a WRX24M. And I am all aboard the X-shape train. Extremely comfy.
> 
> Pleasantly surprised by the Floyd Rose Special. Most reviews paint it as being utter garbage, but I find it holds tune and operates quite smoothly. So far so good. Pickups are quite disappointing though, needs heavy EQ'ing to be bearable.


Nice! I'm searching for a Warrior myself and I'm curious about the comfyness of playing when sitting down. I've read that it is very comfy shape to play either on the right or left leg (right leg player mostly for me)

I'd be glad to hear your opinions on the shape


----------



## Naxxpipe

ScatteredDimension said:


> Nice! I'm searching for a Warrior myself and I'm curious about the comfyness of playing when sitting down. I've read that it is very comfy shape to play either on the right or left leg (right leg player mostly for me)
> 
> I'd be glad to hear your opinions on the shape



It is extremely comfy, both sitting and standing.

I've been a V-exclusive player for about 7 years now, because of how sitting down and standing with them is almost identical (owned some superstrats but never gotten comfortable with the shape). I play in the classical position with the guitar on my left leg. The warrior shape is all the best from the V's with a very nice balance both sitting and standing and as little wood as possible above the bridge, but with easier access to the higher frets. This guitar has a very light body, which makes it slightly more neck heavy than my V's (still not neck heavy tho), but I am using a strap with raw leather on the inside for additional grip.


----------



## jco5055

Naxxpipe said:


> It is extremely comfy, both sitting and standing.
> 
> I've been a V-exclusive player for about 7 years now, because of how sitting down and standing with them is almost identical (owned some superstrats but never gotten comfortable with the shape). I play in the classical position with the guitar on my left leg. The warrior shape is all the best from the V's with a very nice balance both sitting and standing and as little wood as possible above the bridge, but with easier access to the higher frets. This guitar has a very light body, which makes it slightly more neck heavy than my V's (still not neck heavy tho), but I am using a strap with raw leather on the inside for additional grip.


have you played a more traditional Star style and compared? Somehow I've never been able to do a direct comparison at a guiar store.


----------



## Naxxpipe

jco5055 said:


> have you played a more traditional Star style and compared? Somehow I've never been able to do a direct comparison at a guiar store.


No, have not yet tried a more traditional star (guessing you have the ESP random star or similar in mind), so can't compare.

The span of guitar types offered in stores here is very limited.


----------



## NoodleFace




----------



## Marked Man

NoodleFace said:


> View attachment 103218
> 
> 
> View attachment 103219




Ok, where are the rest of 'em?


----------



## NoodleFace

Marked Man said:


> Ok, where are the rest of 'em?


I told him it's giving me serious rg550 vibes and he 'liked' my post so we'll see. He's dropped one per day so wondering if we'll see more tomorrow


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

The yellow one got a maple fretboard. Want to see rest of the guitar!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NoodleFace said:


> View attachment 103218
> 
> 
> View attachment 103219



Always cool to see what's coming out of the Jackson LACS.


----------



## Naxxpipe

If those are teasing new production models my wallet is in for a beating. The reverse headstock yellow one is just *chefs kiss*


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Good- RG550 Yellow and Red Jackson CS warriors
Bad- Centered Dot inlays. lol

(Relax. Probably black piranha inlays.)


----------



## Empryrean

ScatteredDimension said:


> Nice! I'm searching for a Warrior myself and I'm curious about the comfyness of playing when sitting down. I've read that it is very comfy shape to play either on the right or left leg (right leg player mostly for me)
> 
> I'd be glad to hear your opinions on the shape


I just had it arrive today. overall the shape itself is super comfy, if i sat with it on my right leg it doesn't exactly balance like the neck wants to be up but my right arm keeps it steady just fine as I'm playing. when its on my left leg in classical position it sits perfect, the output jack is on the bottom left "horn" as well so its well out of the way. theres also another position where it's sort of classical positon but my right let is resting between the "V" area of the bottom half of the X and its very comfortable like that as well. I tried a strap on mine to see if there was any noticeable neck dive and im happy to report the shape balances very nicely. Though I don't need to stand and play as most of my play time is sitting, it does help out a bit to have the strap on while playing with it on my right leg (just a bad habit I can't break).


----------



## kerryymm

Picked this up a couple of weeks ago... the guy I bought it from had it refinished by Sims Custom, and I think it looks better than any of the colours Charvel are offering at the moment.

It's a monster guitar: the neck profile is fantastic, the back of the neck feels almost raw, and the Fishman pickups are absolutely killer. Only issue is a little bit of fret sprout, but I'm taking it to Feline Guitars tomorrow to get that sorted out


----------



## xzacx

Here's a full look at Dave's new 7s. Sucks that these weren't the ones they did the runs of.


----------



## Tree

That yeller one is calling my name!


----------



## NoodleFace

They're 26.5" scale too which I was surprised by, that was one of the features I wanted badly in the WR7 after I got it.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

kerryymm said:


> Picked this up a couple of weeks ago... the guy I bought it from had it refinished by Sims Custom, and I think it looks better than any of the colours Charvel are offering at the moment.
> 
> It's a monster guitar: the neck profile is fantastic, the back of the neck feels almost raw, and the Fishman pickups are absolutely killer. Only issue is a little bit of fret sprout, but I'm taking it to Feline Guitars tomorrow to get that sorted out


May be offtopic but how was your experience with Sims?


----------



## Pietjepieter

kerryymm said:


> Picked this up a couple of weeks ago... the guy I bought it from had it refinished by Sims Custom, and I think it looks better than any of the colours Charvel are offering at the moment.
> 
> It's a monster guitar: the neck profile is fantastic, the back of the neck feels almost raw, and the Fishman pickups are absolutely killer. Only issue is a little bit of fret sprout, but I'm taking it to Feline Guitars tomorrow to get that sorted out


Looks killer!!!


----------



## kerryymm

Jeffrey Bain said:


> May be offtopic but how was your experience with Sims?



It was refinished by the guy I bought it off, so I didn't deal with Sims, he did. No problems as far as I'm aware, and I've spoken to Rob a couple of times (he's left Sims and has set up on his own) and he's been very knowledgeable and helpful


----------



## xzacx

NoodleFace said:


> They're 26.5" scale too which I was surprised by, that was one of the features I wanted badly in the WR7 after I got it.


Booo. I take back what I said about wanting these to be the ones that released. But I do like the finishes better.


----------



## Mathemagician

MFB said:


> So where do I pick up my membership card?
> View attachment 102209



Congrats! I don’t need one at all but the specs on this are just awesome.




manu80 said:


> View attachment 102242
> F€@&k you Gibson !



It smells of rich mahogany.



Konfyouzd said:


> Has anyone bought a Nova and changed the hardware / pickups yet? I have been considering blacking everything out except the logo.



No stahp. I will follow you into this thread and argue with you here too. Lol.


----------



## bassplayer8

ScatteredDimension said:


> Nice! I'm searching for a Warrior myself and I'm curious about the comfyness of playing when sitting down. I've read that it is very comfy shape to play either on the right or left leg (right leg player mostly for me)
> 
> I'd be glad to hear your opinions on the shape


Warriors aare hands down some of the most comfortable guitars I've played. I tend to play in classical position so resting on my left leg with the bottom horn in between the legs and I find it waaaaay better than a V sitting down.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bassplayer8 said:


> Warriors aare hands down some of the most comfortable guitars I've played. I tend to play in classical position so resting on my left leg with the bottom horn in between the legs and I find it waaaaay better than a V sitting down.


seconded. X shapes/stars/warriors are some of the comfiest guitars around. Also way more stable when sitting than any V shapes ime.


----------



## HoneyNut

Quick question :

Would you trade a relatively used Charvel DK24 (shell pink) for MIJ Jackson DK2 (rosewood board with fins)? I am not sure of the jackson, probably 2006-2010, with Duncan JB and 2 duncan single coils.

* the jackson has a block heel joint


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

bassplayer8 said:


> Warriors aare hands down some of the most comfortable guitars I've played. I tend to play in classical position so resting on my left leg with the bottom horn in between the legs and I find it waaaaay better than a V sitting down.



yeah I refuse to play anything that's not an X any more for how comfy my stealth and now metal X are, like to the point that I'm gonna have to go custom when I want a 6 bc I like my 6s HSS and there's no HSS star out there, prob just do up a Balaguer for short scale HSS


----------



## Kyle Jordan

bassplayer8 said:


> Warriors aare hands down some of the most comfortable guitars I've played. I tend to play in classical position so resting on my left leg with the bottom horn in between the legs and I find it waaaaay better than a V sitting down.





KnightBrolaire said:


> seconded. X shapes/stars/warriors are some of the comfiest guitars around. Also way more stable when sitting than any V shapes ime.



If I could have afforded a Custom Shop Kelly or Kelly Star when I was younger that was neck thru and had a slightly bigger lower cutaway, I would have stuck with X shapes too. Most comfortable sitting and standing shapes I’ve found. Easy to manipulate into position too with right arm and legs.


----------



## Mathemagician

Ye-llow War-rior! Ye-llow War-rior! 

Damn gonna have to buy another Jackson. Ugh. Lol.


----------



## jco5055

Kyle Jordan said:


> If I could have afforded a Custom Shop Kelly or Kelly Star when I was younger that was neck thru and had a slightly bigger lower cutaway, I would have stuck with X shapes too. Most comfortable sitting and standing shapes I’ve found. Easy to manipulate into position too with right arm and legs.


When you say lower cutaway, you are referring to the space on the higher strings near the highest frets right? Sorry, for some reason I don’t have a solid definition of lower cutaway haha


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Yeah that’s correct. An enlarged lower cutaway or reshaped lower horn where it meets the body is what I’m getting at. 

I actually may be fine with a reshaped neck heel. More like the heel on the Soloist as opposed to the heel that juts out like most neck thru Kellys I’ve seen. Or maybe even stealing a page from Vai’s book and scalloping the last 4 frets. 

Something for me to ponder.


----------



## jco5055

@Kyle Jordan this is what you mean right? I tried a Gus g star at guitar center and the back of my hand was reallly that cutaway, I really couldn’t play in my normal position up there…though I noticed I also hit standard superstrats too haha, but those aren’t annoying imo.

Now I need to find a warrior to try….


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Yeah that’s exactly what I’m talking about. 

The main thing that impedes me is vibrato because I have a large (thick) hand and wrist. The side and back of my hand rubs the body. I’d love to try an X shape with Jem style scallops to see if that would alleviate the issue. Though, the limited space would still probably cause finger bunching.


----------



## NCASO96

I love my Pro Gus G. I can't believe what a great guitar this is for $1.1k


----------



## Samark

Nice


----------



## jahosy

7 string multiscale headless rhoads? another interesting piece by Pat.











with bottle opener


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Everyone seems to hate that V, but I think it's pretty cool. Maybe not exactly how I'd have spec'd it, but it's not my guitar. 

The only down side is that Jackson is pretty much LACS.


----------



## xzacx

That’s almost cool but those inlays are…not quite right on this. I’m not convinced headless pointies are ever the move.


----------



## odibrom

Super space age design... with a 50's strat jack plate... come on...


----------



## Tree

I would seriously rock that without those inlays. I don't even mind the bottle opener. That is a svelte ass guitar. I'm really bad at knocking headstocks into everything around me, so headless Rhoads gets a + in my book.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

I dig it. Inlays are not great in my book, but the rest is neat. The bottle opener is funny.


----------



## CanserDYI

I actually think the V is cool, inlays, jack plate and all. Make it pink and I'm in.


----------



## Spicypickles

My only issue is the inlays, but I’m never looking at the fretboard anyways. Looks cool to me.


----------



## josh1

I've been offered a Jackson HT7 Pro via trade. Anyone have any experience with one?


----------



## works0fheart

I'd actually be interested in seeing someone do the headless type of thing with the strings locking at the nut, but still have a headstock without tuners. Sort of just to be there for balancing issues and for looks, but I've always thought that would be pretty neat and I don't think I've seen anyone do it.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

works0fheart said:


> I'd actually be interested in seeing someone do the headless type of thing with the strings locking at the nut, but still have a headstock without tuners. Sort of just to be there for balancing issues and for looks, but I've always thought that would be pretty neat and I don't think I've seen anyone do it.



Something like this?


----------



## works0fheart

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Something like this?


Exactly. That looks so clean imo


----------



## Swarth

How slow typically is the Jackson Custom Shop? I preordered one of the Jackson warriors from Axe Palace back in December (they were estimated to be finished 35 days then), and from what I gathered they only finished 2 out of the 5


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Swarth said:


> How slow typically is the Jackson Custom Shop? I preordered one of the Jackson warriors from Axe Palace back in December (they were estimated to be finished 35 days then), and from what I gathered they only finished 2 out of the 5


very slow. like it's taking them years to get orders out.


----------



## Aso

I am still waiting on a order from February 2019 so you could say they are slow.


----------



## eelblack2

7 Deadly Sins set


----------



## eelblack2

Headstocks


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

Tuners are trippy on this one


----------



## Giest

The 7 deadly sins guitars are bonkers, IIRC they have really cool graphics on the backside as well.

I have a rule about keeping six strings in this house, bass only. I would definitely break that rule for this guitar.


----------



## eelblack2

Giest said:


> The 7 deadly sins guitars are bonkers, IIRC they have really cool graphics on the backside as well.
> 
> I have a rule about keeping six strings in this house, bass only. I would definitely break that rule for this guitar.
> 
> View attachment 105144


Funny story on that one, was driving down a random Boca Raton street, saw the reverse headstock at a yard sale and slammed brakes. Price was $250…I felt for the family selling it, so I insisted they take 1k for. You don’t know what you have here…..


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 105141



I am jealous of very few things, but these and your Nightswans got me


----------



## eelblack2

Oh I’ve barely posted the tip of the Jackson/Charvel iceberg. It’s bad Steve, I’ve got issues


----------



## maliciousteve

Jeeeeez! I'm a sucker for Jacksons and now we get to see eelblack2's collection of them


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> Oh I’ve barely posted the tip of the Jackson/Charvel iceberg. It’s bad Steve, I’ve got issues



Oh there are a million cool Jacksons and I'm sure you own at least half of them, but a Nightswan, Vandenberg, and Aldrich are guitars that I would actually love to own and never picked up


----------



## Edika

@eelblack2 from the guitars you posted here, the Schecter group and the two ESP Kamikaze guitars, I dare not ask how many more cool guitars you have from known and unknown brands! Can we see them?


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Oh there are a million cool Jacksons and I'm sure you own at least half of them, but a Nightswan, Vandenberg, and Aldrich are guitars that I would actually love to own and never picked up



I occasionally see a Vandenberg or two pop up, but I'm confused on the details. Are they all basically equivalent / made at the same factory / same sort of spec besides pickup orientations? Understanding the Nightswans is a complicated enough story, curious if the Vandenberg situation is simpler.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> I occasionally see a Vandenberg or two pop up, but I'm confused on the details. Are they all basically equivalent / made at the same factory / same sort of spec besides pickup orientations? Understanding the Nightswans is a complicated enough story, curious if the Vandenberg situation is simpler.



Basically there are Vandenberg Customs and IIRC the Series 2. Easiest way to tell without getting into finish details / numbers produced is that the Customs are set through necks and have the line pattern inlays vs dots. The 2 doesn't interest me much but I've always wanted a Custom. They've also hit the stupid expensive threshold whenever they pop up anymore because there weren't a lot of them made.

For the Aldrich Jacksons I just like the sponge finishes and am a Doug fan


----------



## eelblack2

Edika said:


> @eelblack2 from the guitars you posted here, the Schecter group and the two ESP Kamikaze guitars, I dare not ask how many more cool guitars you have from known and unknown brands! Can we see them?


I’ve held back, for concern folks start to become upset or in disbelief. I was considering taking another pause from the forum, but I could keep going, if the desire is there.


----------



## eelblack2

I’ll to a Vandenberg, Swan, Aldrich primer in the appropriate section soon. Apologies Jax buds.


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> I’ll to a Vandenberg, Swan, Aldrich primer in the appropriate section soon. Apologies Jax buds.



Well, the Aldrich under discussion is at least a Jackson


----------



## Emperoff

Swarth said:


> How slow typically is the Jackson Custom Shop? I preordered one of the Jackson warriors from Axe Palace back in December (they were estimated to be finished 35 days then), and from what I gathered they only finished 2 out of the 5



Jackson Custom shop 35 days?

Man, they tricked you good


----------



## eelblack2

Emperoff said:


> Jackson Custom shop 35 days?
> 
> Man, they tricked you good


Custom shop (unless part of an existing, in progress run), will be 1-2 years. I’ve been through that line countless times.


----------



## eaeolian

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 105140



So you bought one of the short-run white 7s? I regret not getting one when they were available.


----------



## eelblack2

Bullseye


----------



## eelblack2

Smoke


----------



## eelblack2

eaeolian said:


> So you bought one of the short-run white 7s? I regret not getting one when they were available.


So glad I did, too. Very fine 7’s. Ordered this Broderick around the same time.


----------



## Sebastian

Since I'm eligible to post here... Love the colors!


----------



## manu80

that broderick sig !!!!!!


----------



## Sslfetish

More pics please. Thank you.


----------



## eelblack2

Toll ya (pun)


----------



## kmanick

eaeolian said:


> So you bought one of the short-run white 7s? I regret not getting one when they were available.


I regret not grabbing one of these at the time as well, looks pretty smoking


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## MaxOfMetal

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 105482



Diggin' the Roswell inlays.


----------



## eelblack2

I gotta be a weirdo, what can I say?!


----------



## Sebastian

eelblack2 said:


> I gotta be a weirdo, what can I say?!


Do you have a Roswell Rhoads?


----------



## wannabguitarist

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 105482



Is this a 24.75 scale? The lower horn cutout and pickup spacing looks a lot like a Fusion HH.

Also please keep posting the collection. You have cool shit, show it off.


----------



## eelblack2

That was built by Jackson pre Fender, meant to be a little bit of everything. A Jackson in Fender form, in Gibson scale. Good eye on the scallop


----------



## mlp187

@eelblack2 do you have an Adrenalize soloist?

Also, that blue sparkle is pure viagra.


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## Sslfetish

NGD jackson pro demolition for $650 w case. Not even a single fin chip. Needs set up of course. ￼ anybody know if these were made in Japan?


----------



## DerpMrtl

Sslfetish said:


> NGD jackson pro demolition for $650 w case. Not even a single fin chip. Needs set up of course. ￼ anybody know if these were made in Japan?


Yeah! that looks like a MIJ one. Happy NGD! really nice score.


----------



## Samark

Single Hum >


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Single Hum >
> View attachment 105919
> View attachment 105920



But 1 or 10 inlays away from perfection


----------



## Samark

Extremely rare Jackson Stars AT for sale. Have never seen one in the wild

Jackson Stars ASL-J1E Arch Top​

check bost


----------



## eelblack2

Wait, WUT? Come again?


----------



## Samark

^that is super awesome

2 of my favourites here


----------



## electriceye

Samark said:


> Single Hum >
> View attachment 105919
> View attachment 105920



That is STUNNING!!!! But, very interesting knob placement. Do you have Hulk-sized hands??


----------



## SonicBlur

Just wanted to add to the Jackson group.

May I present my newly acquired 1990 Jackson Soloist Professional Pro MIJ. I am absolutely in love with this thing. All that 90's MIJ vs USA hype is legit...it's really great.


----------



## Marked Man

SonicBlur said:


> Just wanted to add to the Jackson group.
> 
> May I present my newly acquired 1990 Jackson Soloist Professional Pro MIJ. I am absolutely in love with this thing. All that 90's MIJ vs USA hype is legit...it's really great.




Did you steal mine??!

Ahh nevermind, I've still got it. 

'92 Pro with some mods. I absolutely love the abalone Jackson logo they did on headstocks back then. I'm sure you'd have to really pay through the nose to get that on a new Soloist today!


----------



## jephjacques

Just put down my deposit for one of the purple Kellys from the Axe Palace run that should be finishing up soon. Always wanted a Kelly, being able to get one in hardtail is even better.


----------



## Edika

eelblack2 said:


> Wait, WUT? Come again?
> View attachment 106611


This is soooo wrong lol! (I love it by the way)


----------



## Sebastian

eelblack2 said:


> Wait, WUT? Come again?
> View attachment 106611


I'm impressed! The colors!


----------



## Samark

Had the chance to buy this a decade ago and just missed out on timing 

So good


----------



## Marked Man

Samark said:


> Had the chance to buy this a decade ago and just missed out on timing
> 
> So good
> 
> View attachment 106764



That guitar looks FAST.


----------



## Tree

Are those the worlds largest pickup rings? Something looks really weird to me and I can’t quite put my finger on it, if it’s not the pickups 

Either way, that thing is hot. Such a clean, simple super strat


----------



## narad

Yea, those are pickup frames.


----------



## Flappydoodle

electriceye said:


> That is STUNNING!!!! But, very interesting knob placement. Do you have Hulk-sized hands??


Some people just want it out of the way. I can't think of a time I ever want the volume not on 10. For a green X shaped guitar with only a bridge pickup, it doesn't seem like he's gonna be doing volume swells with it.

In fact, some of my guitar I simply installed an on/off switch


----------



## eaeolian

Tree said:


> Are those the worlds largest pickup rings? Something looks really weird to me and I can’t quite put my finger on it, if it’s not the pickups
> 
> Either way, that thing is hot. Such a clean, simple super strat


Yeah, those are the "oversize" Jackson rings, because their plastic pickup covers are so thick they won't fit in normal rings.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

jephjacques said:


> Just put down my deposit for one of the purple Kellys from the Axe Palace run that should be finishing up soon. Always wanted a Kelly, being able to get one in hardtail is even better.


same same


----------



## Tree

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, those are the "oversize" Jackson rings, because their plastic pickup covers are so thick they won't fit in normal rings.


Ah, okay. Were these only used during a certain period of time? I don’t recall ever seeing them. But, by the time I was interested in guitars all of their models had active EMGs, HZs, Duncans and Duncan designed.


----------



## SonicBlur

Marked Man said:


> Did you steal mine??!
> 
> Ahh nevermind, I've still got it.
> 
> '92 Pro with some mods. I absolutely love the abalone Jackson logo they did on headstocks back then. I'm sure you'd have to really pay through the nose to get that on a new Soloist today!
> 
> View attachment 106754


I love these things!! An absolute PITA to find but once you find one, you see the reason for the hype!


----------



## eaeolian

Tree said:


> Ah, okay. Were these only used during a certain period of time? I don’t recall ever seeing them. But, by the time I was interested in guitars all of their models had active EMGs, HZs, Duncans and Duncan designed.


Yeah, they were back to regular sized rings by the early '90s. They're really obvious on the ATs because of the short scale and 24 frets, though.


----------



## Samark

Some cool Jacksons


----------



## soul_lip_mike

This came today


----------



## TimmyPage

Well here's a weird one, my local guitar shop has a headless Rhoads custom shop coming in.


----------



## Tree

TimmyPage said:


> Well here's a weird one, my local guitar shop has a headless Rhoads custom shop coming in.
> 
> View attachment 107996


This has been posted a few times in the "funny guitars" thread, but I actually really like it. The only downside for me is the inlays and single hum. Well, that and the price. I'd never pay that  I hope someone does pay for it and this somehow encourages Jackson to make some headless designs.


----------



## Emperoff

I think it's a pretty cool guitar ruined with godawful inlays.


----------



## MFB

Emperoff said:


> I think it's a pretty cool guitar ruined with godawful inlays.



I feel like that's 99% of the market right now with the god damn offset dots. Center or nothing, but don't do offset.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

MFB said:


> I feel like that's 99% of the market right now with the god damn offset dots. Center or nothing, but don't do offset.


I feel like you are one of the outliers here with that opinion, no offense. Most of the modern guitarist landscape hates center dots with a PASSION and really only want guitars with those or no inlays, funny enough


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> I feel like that's 99% of the market right now with the god damn offset dots. Center or nothing, but don't do offset.



I understand they make medication for this


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MFB said:


> I feel like that's 99% of the market right now with the god damn offset dots. Center or nothing, but don't do offset.



I’m with you. Offset dots are terrible. Same goes for most non-centered inlays to my eyes. Sharkfins being the major exception.


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> I understand they make medication for this





I used to not care, but then slowly my brain has started to put bodies into categories of what they should have.

LP: Blocks, Trapezoids, LTD Flags, or nothing.
Strats/Teles: Center dots or nothing
Superstrats/"Extreme" shapes: Really anything besides offset dots or Schecter inlays 

Now that I've become like this, I can't go back


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Offset dots are awful. Except for on SSO I never knew people who actually liked offset dots.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the only inlays i like are elaborate stuff like Grit Laskin/daemoness/waghorn/padalka/carillion/hutchinson do, or none at all.

I barely tolerate sharkteeth, offset or center dots. Blocks and their ilk can rot in the depths of boomer hell as far as i'm concerned


----------



## zw470

The only thing worse than offset dots are pretty much any Schecter inlay design.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

I like offset dots but diamonds are where it's at, with 2 on 12 and 24? gimme


----------



## Viginez

it could be worse
like those kramer inlays


----------



## mottobur

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 104582
> 
> View attachment 104583





works0fheart said:


> I'd actually be interested in seeing someone do the headless type of thing with the strings locking at the nut, but still have a headstock without tuners. Sort of just to be there for balancing issues and for looks, but I've always thought that would be pretty neat and I don't think I've seen anyone do it.


I have these two...Speedloaders with no tuners.


----------



## manu80

so weird to see an inline headstock without tuners, looks sleek !
How do you do for the strings? you got a bunch spare for the next 10 yrs ?


----------



## mottobur

manu80 said:


> so weird to see an inline headstock without tuners, looks sleek !
> How do you do for the strings? you got a bunch spare for the next 10 yrs ?


Yes...I bought all the strings I could find.


----------



## Emperoff

manu80 said:


> so weird to see an inline headstock without tuners, looks sleek !
> How do you do for the strings? you got a bunch spare for the next 10 yrs ?



The day he uses them all he can just install a normal floyd in there


----------



## Sslfetish

Happy ngd to me ( yes again, I have a problem


)


----------



## manu80

NIce  Still they really should tint those laurel boards...


----------



## Sslfetish

manu80 said:


> NIce  Still they really should tint those laurel boards...


Agreed. Wonder what would be best to get it black


----------



## MantraSky.

My Charvel CS So-Cal (2008) I just love it, I've used it on so many recording sessions, BKP, Schaller Mega-E 5-Way, Tuners & Straplocks, ToneStyler, PureTone, Floyd-German, Jescar 6100SS "overall great guitar"......


----------



## mogar

Anybody happen to know if you can buy a Gotoh 510 trem post anywhere or if I'm stuck just buying a full unit to replace one? The bass side post on my DK24 2PT cracked in half on me.


----------



## mastapimp

mogar said:


> Anybody happen to know if you can buy a Gotoh 510 trem post anywhere or if I'm stuck just buying a full unit to replace one? The bass side post on my DK24 2PT cracked in half on me.


Did you search eBay or reverb? I've found a few replacement parts on those sites for various bridges over the years without buying the complete units.


----------



## trem licking

mogar said:


> Anybody happen to know if you can buy a Gotoh 510 trem post anywhere or if I'm stuck just buying a full unit to replace one? The bass side post on my DK24 2PT cracked in half on me.


Warmoth


----------



## soul_lip_mike

soul_lip_mike said:


> This came today


Man this is my first Kelly, wasn’t aware of the nosediving on these. Kind of a bummer but tbh most of the time I only play at home sitting down anyways.


----------



## MFB

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man this is my first Kelly, wasn’t aware of the nosediving on these. Kind of a bummer but tbh most of the time I only play at home sitting down anyways.



Have you considered relocating the strap button from the back of the neck to the horn? I know it's a custom run and probably heresy to say, but might be worth it.

After getting rid of my SGs because of the same issue, I've never understood how so many models have it in that location causing neck dive.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

mottobur said:


> I have these two...Speedloaders with no tuners.
> 
> View attachment 108203



That is so cool! I totally forgot about that bridge, I remember when they came out. I’d be afraid to play them lol. Didn’t they make a Floyd Rose line of guitars that came with these? I think that’s the only time I’ve seen them before. Are these from around 03-04?


----------



## BornToLooze

Cleaned it up and changed the strings, so I figured time to take a decent picture of it


----------



## Sslfetish

Happy ngd. A rare find , 2002 rr usa in green ghost flame. Never played , stored as an investment.


----------



## Sslfetish

Yet another ngd. Yup. Again. PC1 Redrum red rum. 2008


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

NGD! MIJ 2006. I'll make a thread when i have time


----------



## MFB

Throw a Wildchild sticker on that thing and tune it to D Standard


----------



## Tree

Captain Shoggoth said:


> NGD! MIJ 2006. I'll make a thread when i have time
> View attachment 109500
> View attachment 109501


Fuck you, that is hot! I'm jealous


----------



## trem licking

Captain Shoggoth said:


> NGD! MIJ 2006. I'll make a thread when i have time
> View attachment 109500
> View attachment 109501


That come stock with a gotoh?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

MFB said:


> Throw a Wildchild sticker on that thing and tune it to D Standard



My good man, why else do you think I had it decked out in gold?  spot that exact sticker on the case in the pic as well haha


trem licking said:


> That come stock with a gotoh?



Nah my choice, one of many mods I had done. Stock these come with an EMG 81 and 1000 series Floyd; all black hardware


----------



## arasys

I remember looking for RR24s with red bevel and not finding a single new one available back in 2013, which was great because I managed to find a mint ESP Alexi blacky for $950 from GC.. I never will get rid of it


----------



## Samark

arasys said:


> I remember looking for RR24s with red bevel and not finding a single new one available back in 2013, which was great because I managed to find a mint ESP Alexi blacky for $950 from GC.. I never will get rid of it



This yours?


----------



## BaliGod

I cut my teeth playing an original Jackson RR on tour from 84 until about 1991 and sold it when lost record contract and moved from the touring to the Entertainment lawyer side of things. Have not touched or played a Jackson since then.

I want something really nice and it can be a RR or Super Strat style. What would you recommend. See my signature for guitars I have now and general budget issues . . . none within reasons, but want to be smart about it.


----------



## BrutalRob

Captain Shoggoth said:


> NGD! MIJ 2006. I'll make a thread when i have time
> View attachment 109500
> View attachment 109501



I wonder if that is the one that popped up on reverb a few days ago for 3000.
Those prices are nuts these days. Remember when i got the white with black bevels one for around 700 and sold it for about the same. Now they want more then they were new back then :/ one of the only guitars i ever regret selling though, great score, enjoy!


----------



## Emperoff

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man this is my first Kelly, wasn’t aware of the nosediving on these. Kind of a bummer but tbh most of the time I only play at home sitting down anyways.



Putting lightweight tuners also help. Shaving 50grs out of a headstock is already noticeable, and you can add extra mass to the body with a big brass block for the tremolo.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

BrutalRob said:


> I wonder if that is the one that popped up on reverb a few days ago for 3000.
> Those prices are nuts these days. Remember when i got the white with black bevels one for around 700 and sold it for about the same. Now they want more then they were new back then :/ one of the only guitars i ever regret selling though, great score, enjoy!



Nah, this one wasn't listed anywhere, fell into my lap via IRL happenstance. I did pay a little more than original MSRP for it though (although not 3 grand!!) Justified it as destiny calling + inflation  cheers!



Emperoff said:


> Putting lightweight tuners also help. Shaving 50grs out of a headstock is already noticeable, and you can add extra mass to the body with a big brass block for the tremolo.



 If @soul_lip_mike wants locking tuners I've measured Gotoh SGS510s as lighter than Hipshots and Sperzels


DougESP said:


> I cut my teeth playing an original Jackson RR on tour from 84 until about 1991 and sold it when lost record contract and moved from the touring to the Entertainment lawyer side of things. Have not touched or played a Jackson since then.
> 
> I want something really nice and it can be a RR or Super Strat style. What would you recommend. See my signature for guitars I have now and general budget issues . . . none within reasons, but want to be smart about it.



between availability and import tax you might be better off looking into the new MJ series rather than a USA. They're doing a Rhoads, a load of Dinkies and a Soloist


----------



## BrutalRob

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Nah, this one wasn't listed anywhere, fell into my lap via IRL happenstance. I did pay a little more than original MSRP for it though (although not 3 grand!!) Justified it as destiny calling + inflation  cheers!


The one you got was also limited as it resulted from a mistake. Someone mistook the regular specs with a custom order. therefore that one has the white binding and reversed inlays, but also a mahogany neck (iirc) and a thicker neck profile.

so congrats on your new limited guitar


----------



## Dekay82

DougESP said:


> I cut my teeth playing an original Jackson RR on tour from 84 until about 1991 and sold it when lost record contract and moved from the touring to the Entertainment lawyer side of things. Have not touched or played a Jackson since then.
> 
> I want something really nice and it can be a RR or Super Strat style. What would you recommend. See my signature for guitars I have now and general budget issues . . . none within reasons, but want to be smart about it.


Jackson Kelly? You need something explorer shaped. Otherwise, I'd go with an EGC. I just got one. It's incredible, no Floyd, but it's the thinnest neck ever and you can def shred on it.


----------



## jco5055

so Randall at Chondro guitars alluded that he has to wait until end of July about something coming that's going to "correct" how overpriced new USA Jacksons are...any idea what this could be?


----------



## Emperoff

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Nah, this one wasn't listed anywhere, fell into my lap via IRL happenstance. I did pay a little more than original MSRP for it though (although not 3 grand!!) Justified it as destiny calling + inflation  cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> If @soul_lip_mike wants locking tuners I've measured Gotoh SGS510s as lighter than Hipshots and Sperzels
> 
> 
> between availability and import tax you might be better off looking into the new MJ series rather than a USA. They're doing a Rhoads, a load of Dinkies and a Soloist



SGS510s with aluminum buttons here. They rule.



jco5055 said:


> so Randall at Chondro guitars alluded that he has to wait until end of July about something coming that's going to "correct" how overpriced new USA Jacksons are...any idea what this could be?



He probably means somewhere else to spend your money. I seriously doubt Jackson will ever cut down prices of USA models (since people keep buying them).


----------



## jco5055

Emperoff said:


> SGS510s with aluminum buttons here. They rule.
> 
> 
> 
> He probably means somewhere else to spend your money. I seriously doubt Jackson will ever cut down prices of USA models (since people keep buying them).



yeah I assumed that or maybe another MIJ kinda line that would bring the quality for less $$$


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

BrutalRob said:


> The one you got was also limited as it resulted from a mistake. Someone mistook the regular specs with a custom order. therefore that one has the white binding and reversed inlays, but also a mahogany neck (iirc) and a thicker neck profile.
> 
> so congrats on your new limited guitar



Huh! I know these are "mistake" limited run-identifiable by the inlays and binding - I'd probably not have gone for it if not for the binding frankly - but the neck wood/profile being different is news to me. I figured the neck being thicker than my Kelly was just standard as I know the Rhoads profile is marginally thicker by default. Any source on the neck being mahogany?


----------



## arasys

sadly no.. I saw it on Reverb years ago and was thinking about buying it till I saw neck pocket cracks  Always wanted an ESP RR / RV with concorde headstock though.. I love how it's little bit more elongated and wider - ESP does Jackson headstock better imo haha


Samark said:


> This yours?


----------



## Swarth




----------



## eelblack2

Just found this in Europe. One of John 5’s guitars.


----------



## kmanick

my Japanese girls . The white one started life as a H/H Socal with a black pickguard. I found an Adrian Smith H/S/S pg on reverb for cheap
loaded2 1/4 pounders (the correct middle one as well) and added a push pull pot to split the JB.
Besides my Trans Black Jackson SL-1 this is my other go-to Gigging guitar. It has one of the best necks on it I've ever come across.
it is the reason I'm curious about the Dark Amber DK24's.
The WildCard #4 is also awesome but I already have 3 other H/S/S guitars so sadly that one rarely gets played anymore. 
Before I found the white one it was my main "strat , s that one also has a 1/4 pounder in the neck and a push pull pot.
again a glorious neck , the MIJ Charvels are fantastic guitars.
I need to find it a new home.


----------



## bigswifty

Hey fellas,

Can any of you knowledgeable lads or lasses compile a short list of the best bang for buck ~$1k Charvel/Jackson models for me, new or used?

I'm really into the So-Cal style super/fat-strat. Leaning towards Charvel as well, but more than happy to hear out an argument in favor of Jackson too.

I just want to know what I should be on the look out for, should something pop up into the marketplace!

Many thanks


----------



## mastapimp

bigswifty said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Can any of you knowledgeable lads or lasses compile a short list of the best bang for buck ~$1k Charvel/Jackson models for me, new or used?
> 
> I'm really into the So-Cal style super/fat-strat. Leaning towards Charvel as well, but more than happy to hear out an argument in favor of Jackson too.
> 
> I just want to know what I should be on the look out for, should something pop up into the marketplace!
> 
> Many thanks


The Charvel pro-mod offerings are in the $1K range and are very good guitars for the money. I picked up a new pro-mod san dimas about 2 years ago for $850. They're made in Mexico and the quality is great. They come with good pickups and electronics and decent hardware. I swapped out the hardware in mine for a few hundred dollars and have never been happier.

Every so-cal or san dimas I've picked up in a music store over the last 5 years has felt great and appeared solidly built. I don't have any first hand experience with the DK24s, but those might be in your price range as well with some added comfort features like a sculpted heel. The san dimas I have has a block heel which is fine by me, but my USA guthrie govan has a rounded corner around one of the bolts that makes reaching the 24th fret a lot easier. So you may want to find a model with that option for easier access to those last frets.


----------



## bigswifty

thanks @mastapimp 

I've got an eye out for those beauties. Also curious about some older offerings that are a solid value.


----------



## kmanick

well this came home with me today, I was looking for a 24 fret version of my SoCal neck and this is damn close.
This will be one of my main gigging guitars now , along with my White Socal and my les Paul.
the USA jacksons are on sabbatical


----------



## kmanick

so there is some discussion over on TGP about the new Charvel neck profiles being crap. I have not played a 2022 and this DK I just got is the first MIM I have played (2020)
the necks on these 3 are all very similar and what I'd expect a Charvel neck to feel like. The DK neck feels very similar to the white Socal neck 
Anyone play a brand new San Dimas or Socal or DK and notcie a much squarer blockier feeling neck?


----------



## sonofabias

Church2224 said:


> We got Ibanez, Carvin and Music man having their own clubs and threads going on here. Now let's post the pics of us proud Jackson owners!
> 
> My Soloist, favorite guitar I own, love it more then even my Carvins-
> 
> Jackson SL2H Soloist pictures by church2224 - Photobucket


I got my first Jackson last Friday 
Jeff Loomis SL7 Soloist , now my favorite 7 . Easier and faster playing than my Majesty 7 , which very pleasantly surprised me !


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Charvel Sean Long


----------



## jahosy

Latest catch: MIJ Mark Morton Dominion Pro, Riverbed finish (First version)






Needs a good clean + setup but first impression: hefty but well balanced and resonates really well.


----------



## Sslfetish

Ngd. I've never had a white cheapy neck thru so here's hoping. First I'll strip the gold parts and go from there... going full Gotoh smoked chrome


----------



## Mathemagician

jco5055 said:


> so Randall at Chondro guitars alluded that he has to wait until end of July about something coming that's going to "correct" how overpriced new USA Jacksons are...any idea what this could be?



An announcement that they’re hiring double the # of USA employees and moving to a larger location so they can take more orders? That’s all I can imagine.

Latest catch: MIJ Mark Morton Dominion Pro, Riverbed finish (First version)


jahosy said:


> View attachment 111013
> 
> View attachment 111014
> 
> 
> Needs a good clean + setup but first impression: hefty but well balanced and resonates really well.



I say it every time I see one of these, but that is a sickass Les Paul.


----------



## jco5055

Mathemagician said:


> An announcement that they’re hiring double the # of USA employees and moving to a larger location so they can take more orders? That’s all I can imagine.
> 
> Latest catch: MIJ Mark Morton Dominion Pro, Riverbed finish (First version)
> 
> 
> I say it every time I see one of these, but that is a sickass Les Paul.


I just realized we should learn what it is soon....


----------



## Emperoff

This is the announcement you guys are talking about:






Jackson American Series


Spotted this listing ona website for a local guitar store. Can't find any info on it on Jackson website or on any press releases. https://skymusic.com.au/collections/electric-guitars/products/jackson-american-series-soloist-sl3-ebony-fingerboard-riviera-blue Maybe they're busy trying to get...




www.sevenstring.org


----------



## Samark

Now this is a sick soloist


----------



## eaeolian

So, I built this Charvel mutt:


----------



## Samark

Some guy’s new guitar.

Love that SLS stock


----------



## Warmart

Picked up my 1st ever Jackson today! It's a 
Pro Series Soloist SL2Q, and I'm very happy with it!​


----------



## narad

Samark said:


> Some guy’s new guitar.
> View attachment 111636
> Love that SLS stock



Man, imagine getting everything so right and then choosing the wrong headstock


----------



## HoneyNut

eaeolian said:


> So, I built this Charvel mutt:
> 
> View attachment 111587


What pickups do you have on it?


----------



## eaeolian

Samark said:


> Some guy’s new guitar.
> View attachment 111636
> Love that SLS stock


Love that Floyd on top.


----------



## eaeolian

HoneyNut said:


> What pickups do you have on it?


The neck is a Duncan Quarter Pound SSL-7 bridge pickup, because I wanted that super-hot almost a P90 sound. The bridge is a Duncan JB from 1986-89-ish, so like a modern Duncan Antiquity JB. The middle is not hooked up - that's just a placeholder until I decide what I want there. I was going to use these for a while until I decided what I wanted for this guitar, but they work so well they're probably staying.


----------



## eaeolian

narad said:


> Man, imagine getting everything so right and then choosing the wrong headstock


If only it wasn't backwards....
It's kinda like a modern AT-1


----------



## Kyle Jordan

eaeolian said:


> If only it wasn't backwards....
> It's kinda like a modern AT-1



This. A thousand times this. 

I dig the reverse AT, but the normal AT headstock is almost as great at the normal Jackson headstock to me. The reverse is a bit too ESP for me.


----------



## Samark

Another sick soloist


----------



## eaeolian

None whiter. Love it.


----------



## kmanick

picked up this DK24 Dark amber a couple of weeks ago and just got it back rom my tech today
2 volume pots (both push/pull) 3 way switch and Suhr Aldich/SSV pickups
so much better now. the Full shred was very thin sounding. Also swapped the trem arm for a push in assembly.
Not as nice as my MIJ Socal but it will be a good gigging workhorse


----------



## Deadpool_25

Grabbed a DK24 like this one. It has a Floyd but I’m still considering locking tuners because I _love_ them for restringing. It has the Charvel branded tuners now. What locking tuners will be a direct drop in? Fender I’m guessing? Schaller?


----------



## kmanick

what do you think of it? i 've been eyebalilng these


----------



## Deadpool_25

kmanick said:


> what do you think of it? i 've been eyebalilng these


I’ve only played it a little so far but loving it so far. Charvel necks are so nice.


----------



## kmanick

Deadpool_25 said:


> Grabbed a DK24 like this one. It has a Floyd but I’m still considering locking tuners because I _love_ them for restringing. It has the Charvel branded tuners now. What locking tuners will be a direct drop in? Fender I’m guessing? Schaller?
> 
> View attachment 112107


I was thinking the same thing for my DK24, I've been told by a few people in the Charvel group on FB these are the ones to go with








Guitar Tuner Upgrade Kit for 6 Inline Headstocks (10mm Post Hole)


Grip-Lock™ Open Dimensions Classic Open Dimensions Instructions Grip-Lock™ Closed Dimensions Classic Closed Dimensions UMP™ Dimensions Give your guitar a killer look and improve your tuning stability at the same time with the Hipshot® Tuner Upgrade Kit for 6 Inline headstocks. Whether you want...




hipshotproducts.com


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Samark said:


> Another sick soloist
> 
> View attachment 111771



Soloists just speak so very directly to a deep part of my soul. This is beautiful.


----------



## eaeolian

Deadpool_25 said:


> Grabbed a DK24 like this one. It has a Floyd but I’m still considering locking tuners because I _love_ them for restringing. It has the Charvel branded tuners now. What locking tuners will be a direct drop in? Fender I’m guessing? Schaller?
> 
> View attachment 112107


Gotohs. Also, the Hipshots with the UMP fit nicely.


----------



## eaeolian

kmanick said:


> I was thinking the same thing for my DK24, I've been told by a few people in the Charvel group on FB these are the ones to go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar Tuner Upgrade Kit for 6 Inline Headstocks (10mm Post Hole)
> 
> 
> Grip-Lock™ Open Dimensions Classic Open Dimensions Instructions Grip-Lock™ Closed Dimensions Classic Closed Dimensions UMP™ Dimensions Give your guitar a killer look and improve your tuning stability at the same time with the Hipshot® Tuner Upgrade Kit for 6 Inline headstocks. Whether you want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipshotproducts.com


I have these on a bunch of guitars. Great tuners, and the UMP is stupid simple to use.


----------



## Deadpool_25

kmanick said:


> I was thinking the same thing for my DK24, I've been told by a few people in the Charvel group on FB these are the ones to go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guitar Tuner Upgrade Kit for 6 Inline Headstocks (10mm Post Hole)
> 
> 
> Grip-Lock™ Open Dimensions Classic Open Dimensions Instructions Grip-Lock™ Closed Dimensions Classic Closed Dimensions UMP™ Dimensions Give your guitar a killer look and improve your tuning stability at the same time with the Hipshot® Tuner Upgrade Kit for 6 Inline headstocks. Whether you want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipshotproducts.com


Nice. I have those on my Aristides and they’re pretty awesome. I may gab those. Thanks!


----------



## Deadpool_25

So this Pro Mod DK24 has a 1000 series Floyd. Seems pretty good to me. Any reason I might upgrade to a titanium block from FU tone?


----------



## mastapimp

Deadpool_25 said:


> So this Pro Mod DK24 has a 1000 series Floyd. Seems pretty good to me. Any reason I might upgrade to a titanium block from FU tone?


I can't speak for titanium, but I did upgrade the trem in my Pro-Mod San Dimas to OFR and an oversized brass block. It did have a slight increase in sustain, but it seemed like I was switching to higher output pickups. Made the thing sound louder and clearer in my case. Not sure if titanium would get you similar results.


----------



## Deadpool_25

mastapimp said:


> I can't speak for titanium, but I did upgrade the trem in my Pro-Mod San Dimas to OFR and an oversized brass block. It did have a slight increase in sustain, but it seemed like I was switching to higher output pickups. Made the thing sound louder and clearer in my case. Not sure if titanium would get you similar results.


Thanks. I’ve seen the official Floyd oversized brass blocks and was wondering about those too. Seems there are a few different size choices.


----------



## mastapimp

Deadpool_25 said:


> Thanks. I’ve seen the official Floyd oversized brass blocks and was wondering about those too. Seems there are a few different size choices.


Make sure you get the right one...the length should be etched on the side of the block. The stock one that came with my OFR was for top-mounted/non recessed floyds so it was too long for the san dimas and wouldn't allow the trem to move properly when the back plate was on. When I ordered the big brass block, I got the correct size and everything worked like it was supposed to.


----------



## eaeolian

The brass blocks actually weigh more than the Ti blocks. I understand Ti mania for some things, but the block never made sense.
I'd really like (though it would be impossible to control adequately) a comparison on the same guitar/trem between the different block types with negative summing so we'd actually *know* if they made a difference...


----------



## eaeolian

mastapimp said:


> Make sure you get the right one...the length should be etched on the side of the block. The stock one that came with my OFR was for top-mounted/non recessed floyds so it was too long for the san dimas and wouldn't allow the trem to move properly when the back plate was on. When I ordered the big brass block, I got the correct size and everything worked like it was supposed to.


Yeah, OFRs generally come with 42mm, and those probably need a 37mm.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Deadpool_25 said:


> So this Pro Mod DK24 has a 1000 series Floyd. Seems pretty good to me. Any reason I might upgrade to a titanium block from FU tone?



You really hate having $400.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> You really hate having $400.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Yeah I got the 37mm brass and it’s the right size. 

I’m going to need to get the body routed a bit to get the D-Tuna working like I want. After getting things put together, the d-tuna hits the body when pushed in. So much so that I can’t even adjust it to get to standard tuning. 

At least it’s looking good with a few upgrades. 










MaxOfMetal said:


> You really hate having $400.



Lol. Yeah I caught that part later. Oops. Went with brass.


----------



## kmanick

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yeah I got the 37mm brass and it’s the right size.
> 
> I’m going to need to get the body routed a bit to get the D-Tuna working like I want. After getting things put together, the d-tuna hits the body when pushed in. So much so that I can’t even adjust it to get to standard tuning.
> 
> At least it’s looking good with a few upgrades.
> 
> View attachment 112458
> 
> View attachment 112457
> 
> View attachment 112459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Yeah I caught that part later. Oops. Went with brass.


Don’t route get a tonevise they are design for recessed routes


----------



## Stiman

Regarding locking tuners on Floyd rose guitars: why not pull the string through with the ball end at the tuner? I saw Steve Vai’s guitar tech do that and I thought it was genius!


----------



## Stiman

kmanick said:


> picked up this DK24 Dark amber a couple of weeks ago and just got it back rom my tech today
> 2 volume pots (both push/pull) 3 way switch and Suhr Aldich/SSV pickups
> so much better now. the Full shred was very thin sounding. Also swapped the trem arm for a push in assembly.
> Not as nice as my MIJ Socal but it will be a good gigging workhorse




I have an alder body DK24 and find the full shred to be unbearable. I actually thought it might sound a little better in a mahogany body like your DK24. But sounds like with a floating bridge it’s still too thin.

I have a set of Crunch Lab + Liquifire going in soon.


----------



## kmanick

Stiman said:


> I have an alder body DK24 and find the full shred to be unbearable. I actually thought it might sound a little better in a mahogany body like your DK24. But sounds like with a floating bridge it’s still too thin.
> 
> I have a set of Crunch Lab + Liquifire going in soon.


I used my dk at a gig Friday night
The Suhrs I put in are a huge improvement 
It sounded great


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Stiman said:


> Regarding locking tuners on Floyd rose guitars: why not pull the string through with the ball end at the tuner? I saw Steve Vai’s guitar tech do that and I thought it was genius!


IME it's mostly that people just don't like the look aesthetically. I personally don't cut the ball end off.


----------



## Deadpool_25

kmanick said:


> I used my dk at a gig Friday night
> The Suhrs I put in are a huge improvement
> It sounded great


Which Suhrs did you use? I love the ones in my Strandberg (SSH+ and SSV).


----------



## Deadpool_25

kmanick said:


> Don’t route get a tonevise they are design for recessed routes


Yeah that’s an option. I didn’t even know about those until today lol


----------



## eaeolian

kmanick said:


> Don’t route get a tonevise they are design for recessed routes


Ditto. I even have them on my non-recessed guitars.


----------



## kmanick

Deadpool_25 said:


> Which Suhrs did you use? I love the ones in my Strandberg (SSH+ and SSV).


aldrich/SSV


----------



## oracles

Anyone able to ID this? I've been looking through 80s/90s catalogs trying to pin down exactly what it is, but can't find a definitive match for it. My best guess is a Fusion of some kind?


----------



## kmanick

oracles said:


> Anyone able to ID this? I've been looking through 80s/90s catalogs trying to pin down exactly what it is, but can't find a definitive match for it. My best guess is a Fusion of some kind?


that's a MIJ Charvel Fusion. short scale 24 fret guitar. the frets on the side of the board also indicate it's one of the lower values ones as well. I had a fusion for a while back in the late 2000's ,
pretty cool guitars


----------



## odibrom

Stiman said:


> Regarding locking tuners on Floyd rose guitars: why not pull the string through with the ball end at the tuner? I saw Steve Vai’s guitar tech do that and I thought it was genius!


I've been doing this for 20+ years. You're good, works perfectly. I also don't think locking tuners on locking trems are useful, at least when existing locking nuts in the guitar... waste of money IMO...


----------



## Gren

Nothing beats finding an old Performer series for peanuts... it has some goofy ass string through saddles and a killswitch which I'll sort out soon enough.
Plus another pic of the warrior because it's the greatest shape ever conceived


----------



## eaeolian

odibrom said:


> I've been doing this for 20+ years. You're good, works perfectly. I also don't think locking tuners on locking trems are useful, at least when existing locking nuts in the guitar... waste of money IMO...


Oh, you don't NEED them. I'm jst lazy during stringups.


----------



## JimF

Anyone got a Dinky Reverse they don't want anymore?
Bonus content: Dinky Reverse Granite finish


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Idk if this is old news but it looks like they're finally doing a production/pro model of the Death Angel. AMS spilled the beans early


----------



## JimF

Interesting! Is that going to be a limited run or a regular model?


----------



## eaeolian

JimF said:


> Interesting! Is that going to be a limited run or a regular model?


I can't see that being a regular model. But, who knows?


----------



## works0fheart

As cool as that would be for a production model I feel like the audience for it would be pretty niche. It's a neat shape but that's a hard sell even among metalheads I think.


----------



## JimF

That's what I thought. Its not a looker that's for sure.


----------



## Deadpool_25

eaeolian said:


> Oh, you don't NEED them. I'm jst lazy during stringups.


Exactly


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

As I wrote in the Jackson 2022 thread I really want a Death Angel, but I'm not a fan of satin finishes. But this will probably be my only chance of getting a Death Angel so maybe I will get one anyway.


----------



## Samark

Treat yourself to a lovely Jackson with revolting inlays.


















Jackson USA Custom Shop SLAT 1H FR Master-Built by “Metal” Joe Williams Arched Flame Top Blue on Black 2022 w/OHSC | Reverb


Jackson USA Custom Shop Slat 2H FR Master-Built By “Metal” Joe Williams Carved Flame Top in Blue on Black finish made in 2022 with Original Hard Shell Case. This guitar features a solid alder body with a 3/4’’ flamed maple arched top, natural binding, 3-piece maple neck thru design, bound flamed ...




reverb.com





Overall 8/10 though


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Those inlays are cool. In fact, I'd say Hollow Sharkfins are what they should have done on the American series.


----------



## Marked Man

Samark said:


> Treat yourself to a lovely Jackson with revolting inlays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop SLAT 1H FR Master-Built by “Metal” Joe Williams Arched Flame Top Blue on Black 2022 w/OHSC | Reverb
> 
> 
> Jackson USA Custom Shop Slat 2H FR Master-Built By “Metal” Joe Williams Carved Flame Top in Blue on Black finish made in 2022 with Original Hard Shell Case. This guitar features a solid alder body with a 3/4’’ flamed maple arched top, natural binding, 3-piece maple neck thru design, bound flamed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall 8/10 though



I wouldn't normally like those inlays, but they are perfect for that guitar....


----------



## works0fheart

I have to agree with the sentiment of the others. I don't usually like the hollow shark fin but those are pretty sick on that guitar.


----------



## kmanick

got this incoming should be here by the end of the week, got a great deal on it so I had to try it. I'm hoping I bond with it as much as I have with my Dark Amber DK


----------



## jahosy

Traded a 2010 CS Regius for this 2006 CS SLAT7. Will need a new set of strings.

Overall, love the simplicity of this. Some cosmetic blemishes, but feels really good otherwise. Always have a soft spot for archtop soloist and reverse headstocks haha 

Was a little unsure about the two-tone mahogany body, so might end up staining it black in the future.


----------



## Emperoff

jahosy said:


> Traded a 2010 CS Regius for this 2006 CS SLAT7. Will need a new set of strings.
> 
> Overall, love the simplicity of this. Some cosmetic blemishes, but feels really good otherwise. Always have a soft spot for archtop soloist and reverse headstocks haha
> 
> Was a little unsure about the two-tone mahogany body, so might end up staining it black in the future.
> 
> View attachment 119306
> 
> View attachment 119307
> 
> View attachment 119308
> 
> View attachment 119309
> 
> View attachment 119310
> 
> View attachment 119311
> 
> View attachment 119312



That's very cool. I had never seen this one before. There is one of Reverb very similar to yours but with a center pickup instead of a neck one (from 2008) that has me GASing!

Congrats!


----------



## jahosy

Emperoff said:


> That's very cool. I had never seen this one before. There is one of Reverb very similar to yours but with a center pickup instead of a neck one (from 2008) that has me GASing!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks mate!

yeh saw the one on reverb, can't afford that one lol

The seller really wanted a Regius, and mine hasn't been played enough so the trade works out well for the both of us.


----------



## jahosy

Abit of TLC and restained / sanded the body in 'aged' mahogany finish. Looks much better now IMHO.


----------



## Emperoff

jahosy said:


> Abit of TLC and restained / sanded the body in 'aged' mahogany finish. Looks much better now IMHO.
> View attachment 119411
> 
> View attachment 119412
> 
> View attachment 119413



Looks fantastic indeed! *If* it were mine I'd remove the pickup rings for a much cleaner look. Since it's a natural finish it'd be easy to fill the holes. But don't mind me, I just hate pickup rings!

Dibs in case you ever sell it!


----------



## josh1

Has anyone heard any rumors or leaks on the 2023 Jackson lineup?


----------



## manu80

Apparently the Chris broderick sig should have some tweaks, as he said to ola on « coffee with ola »
Slight shape change etc….
For the rest nothing so far…


----------



## narad

...if he changes it back to a Soloist... my god...


----------



## Emperoff

narad said:


> ...if he changes it back to a Soloist... my god...



Don't count on that. He said several times he loves asymmetric guitars and curved radius, which Ibanez didn't allowed him to do.

There is also two soloist signatures in production (Loomis and Josh), which makes it even more unlikely.


----------



## manu80

i just want the Diabolic in import but not black
And the Slime V that Scott ian has used this year


----------



## Naxxpipe

pls gief Dave Davidson yellow WR7.
Or any neck-through non-trem warrior or star.


----------



## kmanick

Did somebody say "DKs?"
Infinity blue arrived today, scored her for a great price and she's in mint condition,
the color is a bit much so I'll have to get used to it but the neck is just killer.
will probably yank the full shred for an Aldrich. Now I've got 2


----------

